# New Releases...



## Itullian

Hopefully starting a thread for new classical/opera releases.

Please list whatever new releases you wish.

Thank you.

Hoping this can be a helpful sticky.


----------



## Celloman

Don't have it yet, but I want it. Though I just might buy one of the earlier releases for less...


----------



## Winterreisender

Good idea for a thread.

On 14th October, Sony is releasing a whole series of budget box sets, a few of which I am looking forward to:
- All of Copland's best known pieces for £15.99 (http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Aaron-Copland-Collection-Orchestral/dp/B00EC0VWYW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_m_h__2)
- Complete works of Webern for £10.99 (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Anton-Weber...id=1380564143&sr=1-2&keywords=complete+webern)















Also worth mentioning is a Naxos box set which came out a few weeks ago: the complete Madrigals of Gesualdo for £20.29 (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gesualdo-Co...Longhini/dp/B00E3ISIAO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_m_h__45)


----------



## tovaris

I'm repeating myself here with this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bach-Cantat...&qid=1381006533&sr=8-1&keywords=bach+gardiner
Release date 14th of October


----------



## Itullian

Classic recordings by Bohm, Krips and Kleiber


----------



## Cheyenne

Can't wait for the new Webern box - thanks for the heads-up Winter traveler!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Celloman

St. Matthew Passion - J.S. Bach
Rene Jacobs, conductor; Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Itullian

One of the best Beethoven cycles ever, now in an inexpensive box.


----------



## Itullian

A new complete Beethoven edition from Brilliant.
86 cds in all.


----------



## Itullian

All the Quatuor Mosaiques Haydn Quartets in one box set.
yummy


----------



## Winterreisender

Itullian said:


> A new complete Beethoven edition from Brilliant.
> 86 cds in all.


I have one of the older editions of the Brilliant complete Beethoven and I must say that I am very impressed by consistent high standard. Kurt Masur does the symphonies; Friedrich Gulda does the concertos and sonatas; Alfred Brendel the other piano music; Peter Schreier the Lieder; even the artists I hadn't heard of, such as the Guarneri Quartet doing the SQs, were excellent. This is one of the few Beethoven purchases I've ever had to make


----------



## Itullian

Like Skrowaczewski ?
complete Oehms recordings


----------



## Itullian

50 cds of music.


----------



## Itullian

51 cds.


----------



## Vaneyes

For those interested, Presto Classical retailer is featuring the re-release of Westminster Legacy (Boxes) Volumes 1 (Chamber Music) & 2 (Orchestral Music). To my knowledge, these Korean imports were first issued in the latter months of 2012. No idea about the remastering.

Universal's Millennium Classics and Westminster remasterings of a decade or more ago were excellent. The preceding MCA, not so. Also, it's worth mentioning that these "new" boxes do not contain every Westminster recording.

Presto's prices plus shipping seem to be the best currently offered, but do check other retailers, if interested.

Info:
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Westminster/DG40020

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Westminster/DG40030


----------



## Itullian

30 dollars for the complete set. Amazon.com


----------



## Cheyenne

Itullian said:


> All the Quatuor Mosaiques Haydn Quartets in one box set.
> yummy


Finally! Time to purchase them.


----------



## Itullian

Cool


----------



## Itullian

Vintage Mahler recordings.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Mookalafalas

New 64-disc box of Giulini. Already available here in Taiwan...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

February release


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## apricissimus

Itullian said:


>


Link:

http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/us/cat/4791047


----------



## realdealblues

Itullian said:


>


Beyond excited for that one! Can't wait till I can pre order it.

Now if Sony would just do the same thing and release all his early recordings I'd be in heaven.


----------



## Pip

It will be the 25th anniversary of his death this summer so -
http://www.mdt.co.uk/karajan-the-vi...war-recordings-1946-1949-warner-classics.html





















I look forward to hearing the new re-mastering of these.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Sudonim

Itullian said:


>


Ooo, that looks tasty!

According to the DG website, it will contain the _complete_ symphonies of those four composers listed, not simply selections. Anyone know how his Beethoven is?


----------



## realdealblues

Sudonim said:


> Ooo, that looks tasty!
> 
> According to the DG website, it will contain the _complete_ symphonies of those four composers listed, not simply selections. Anyone know how his Beethoven is?


I do and I love it. I have all 9 although you can't buy symphonies 1, 2, 3 anymore. Don't understand why they let it go out of print. Anyway, this is a welcome edition.

His Beethoven is set firmly in the Germanic Tradition so think Bohm/Furtwangler/Kempe, etc. It was recorded with different orchestras around the world. Tempos are all moderate-slower side of what we hear now a days with HIP. But each Symphony is expertly done with great sound, great playing and great interpretations. A real winner in my book.


----------



## Sudonim

realdealblues said:


> I do and I love it. I have all 9 although you can't buy symphonies 1, 2, 3 anymore. Don't understand why they let it go out of print. Anyway, this is a welcome edition.
> 
> His Beethoven is set firmly in the Germanic Tradition so think Bohm/Furtwangler/Kempe, etc. It was recorded with different orchestras around the world. Tempos are all moderate-slower side of what we hear now a days with HIP. But each Symphony is expertly done with great sound, great playing and great interpretations. A real winner in my book.


Thanks, realdealblues!

I already have his Mahler set (though I've only heard the first three symphonies from it) as well as his Dvořák 8 & 9, so I'd want to be sure the rest was worth it. What you've told me is unsurprising - I'd expect both the style and quality of playing you've described. Imagine it won't be cheap, though!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Vaneyes

Pip said:


> It will be the 25th anniversary of his death this summer so -
> http://www.mdt.co.uk/karajan-the-vi...war-recordings-1946-1949-warner-classics.html
> 
> View attachment 35567
> View attachment 35568
> View attachment 35569
> 
> 
> I look forward to hearing the new re-mastering of these.


Wondering if Warmer/EMI will attempt another remastering of '71 Tchaikovsky 4. The 2007 on EMI Gemini is poor.


----------



## Pip

Vaneyes said:


> Wondering if Warmer/EMI will attempt another remastering of '71 Tchaikovsky 4. The 2007 on EMI Gemini is poor.


Let's hope so, there were a lot of non-remastered and bad re-masters in that awful shoddy 88CD box issued in 2008 by the now defunct EMI, and a great many mistakes. 
If the recent Warner issues of other EMI material is anything to go by, then this should be a great improvement.


----------



## GioCar

Itullian said:


>


Good news!

Where did you find it? I have looked at the BIS site, I couldn't find anything on it.


----------



## Itullian

GioCar said:


> Good news!
> 
> Where did you find it? I have looked at the BIS site, I couldn't find anything on it.


It's only available in Japan right now. But BIS plans an international release later this year or early '15.


----------



## Itullian

50 cds of Baroque music.


----------



## Mahlerian

Itullian said:


> It's only available in Japan right now. But BIS plans an international release later this year or early '15.


At 108,000 Yen?????

No way. I'll wait for the international release that will hopefully be more like $200-250 (hopefully)....

Also, it's not going to be released until July, according to Amazon.co.jp.


----------



## millionrainbows

I bet this is good. Byrd was the founder of The United States of America and The American Metaphysical Circus, both of which combined rock, electronic music, and through-composed music. A very interesting character. This is early stuff.


----------



## chalkpie

Itullian said:


>


Great quote! A new Ian album soon too!


----------



## Itullian

chalkpie said:


> great quote! A new ian album soon too!


yeah, cant wait!!!


----------



## JohnD

Winterreisender said:


> Good idea for a thread.
> 
> On 14th October, Sony is releasing a whole series of budget box sets, a few of which I am looking forward to:
> - All of Copland's best known pieces for £15.99 (http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Aaron-Copland-Collection-Orchestral/dp/B00EC0VWYW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_m_h__2)
> - Complete works of Webern for £10.99 (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Anton-Weber...id=1380564143&sr=1-2&keywords=complete+webern)
> 
> View attachment 25788
> View attachment 25789
> 
> 
> View attachment 25787


That Copland collection looks nice!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

For Vengerov fans.............


----------



## JohnD

That Joseph Byrd album looks interesting, millionrainbows. Byrd also provided the arrangement for "The Crucifixion" on Phil Ochs' _Pleasures Of The Harbor _lp.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Marschallin Blair

Itullian said:


>


I love the lilting grace of Belohlavek's Dvorak's Seventh on Chandos. I'll have to check this out. _Danke schon_.


----------



## science

Just heard about this one on the current listening thread. Gonna get it!

View attachment 43289


----------



## Itullian




----------



## science

Itullian said:


>


That is phenomenal. Thank you for letting us know!


----------



## science

Itullian said:


> 50 cds of Baroque music.


Edit: Rather than the kind of mixed-up grab bag that DG usually puts out, this is going to actually be 50 cds as originally released.

That'll be great!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## SimonNZ




----------



## Mahlerian

SimonNZ said:


>


*Where is this disc, and when is it coming out?* I want it!


----------



## ptr

Mahlerian said:


> *Where is this disc, and when is it coming out?* I want it!


Int. Release 17 Jun. 2014

/ptr


----------



## SimonNZ

Yup, I spotted that on Presto last night. Put my order in immediately.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4810971


----------



## SimonNZ

Forty-five discs of Vol.1 of the complete Fricsay on DG, covering the orchestral works

and while that looks very tasty its the hopefully forthcoming Fricsay Opera box I'll be saving my pennies for


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I love that DG is releasing all these box sets, even though I cannot begin to afford them.


----------



## Itullian

Janowski's complete Wagner opera set.


----------



## DavidA

I have just bought The complete RCA recordings of a John Ogdon, done when he was at his peak, pre-breakdown. Some incredible playing.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Winterreisender

another box set to look out for:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## DanielEarnshaw

I hope people don't mind me mentioning this title, as I was involved in its production:










http://www.talkclassical.com/31305-collected-recorded-works-gustav.html


----------



## SimonNZ

Angela Hewitt's Art Of Fugue, due at the end of September:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Hyperion/CDA67980


----------



## Guest

August 12th in the US:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## maestro267

Not quite released yet, but the "upcoming releases" page on Naxos for September has some real treats, not least a reissue of two works by Sir Peter Maxwell Davies, Black Pentecost and Stone Litany. The latter is one of four works that the composer regarded as a "hyper-symphony", with Worldes Blis as the first movement, St Thomas Wake as the scherzo, Stone Litany as the slow movement and the First Symphony proper as the finale. Thus with this release, we are able to complete the tetralogy and hear this "symphony" in full.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I think it's getting to the stage where soon the entire 20th century could be bought exclusively in budget cardboard boxes.


----------



## Guest

This looks tasty--the Concertos are on DVD:










Due date is September 16th in the US.


----------



## Winterreisender

Finally... La Venexiana have a box set coming out of their complete Monteverdi Madrigals !!!!










http://www.amazon.co.uk/Monteverdi-...d-Edition/dp/B00L5J4QHS/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_img_1


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Alypius

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet / Manchester Camerata / Gabor Takacs-Nagy
_Haydn: Piano Concertos nos. 3, 4 and 11_ (Chandos, 2014). Release date: Sept. 2 (in the US).










Interesting that he chooses precisely the 3 that Hamelin chose in his release the other year (this is the release that I have -- and can recommend):










I don't know the full range of Haydn's piano concertos well enough to judge. Are those three best ones? Hamelin has not followed up with any others.


----------



## Alypius

Nelson Freire / Riccardo Chailly / Gewandhausorchester
_Beethoven: Piano Concerto no. 5 "Emperor"_
Decca, 2014. Release date: Sept. 30 (in the US)


----------



## Pugg

​
Out Sept 15th


----------



## Vaneyes

Itullian said:


>


Andy Garcia lookalike, I'd say.


----------



## Morimur

Itullian said:


>


*Lucy, you got some 'splainin' to do!*


----------



## Vaneyes

Alypius said:


> Jean-Efflam Bavouzet / Manchester Camerata / Gabor Takacs-Nagy
> _Haydn: Piano Concertos nos. 3, 4 and 11_ (Chandos, 2014). Release date: Sept. 2 (in the US).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that he chooses precisely the 3 that Hamelin chose in his release the other year (this is the release that I have -- and can recommend):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the full range of Haydn's piano concertos well enough to judge. A*re those three best ones?* Hamelin has not followed up with any others.


Haven't heard either of these. I own Bavouzet's Haydn Piano Sonatas Vol. 3.

After three volumes of MAH's Haydn Piano Sonatas (which I own), I was somewhat surprised he didn't go to the finish-line with them.

Re Haydn PCs, 11's probably the best one. I have Argerich's EMI rec. of. :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Cheyenne

Itullian said:


>


Must... resist....


----------



## Guest

On order...


----------



## Itullian

All harp music


----------



## Alypius

Steve Reich, _Radio Rewrite_ (Nonesuch). To be released: September 30, 2014.










Blurb on this on the Nonesuch website:


> Nonesuch releases composer Steve Reich's album Radio Rewrite on September 30, 2014. The album features the first recording of the 2012 title piece, which references two songs by Radiohead and is performed by Alarm Will Sound led by Alan Pierson; Electric Counterpoint (1987), performed by Radiohead guitarist Jonny Greenwood; and Piano Counterpoint, a 2011 transcription by Vincent Corver of Reich's 1973 Six Pianos, performed by pianist Vicky Chow. Steve Reich and Musicians join Philip Glass and his Ensemble for three performances for the Nonesuch Records at BAM 50th anniversary celebration; Alarm Will Sound also performs two concerts as part of the series, including Radio Rewrite.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Alypius

Itullian said:


>


Itullian, Where did you discover the notice on the Bruggen box? I'm looking for a release date and a locale to order it. The cover is on Amazon but there is no information about a release; Amazon says "currently unavailable," no release date. It at least says the box contains 13 discs. Thanks.


----------



## Itullian

Alypius said:


> Itullian, Where did you discover the notice on the Bruggen box? I'm looking for a release date and a locale to order it. The cover is on Amazon but there is no information about a release; Amazon says "currently unavailable," no release date. It at least says the box contains 13 discs. Thanks.


jpc.de

An early September re release.


----------



## Alypius

Itullian said:


> jpc.de
> 
> An early September re release.


Itullian, Thanks so much for the link. I've been hoping that Bruggen's Haydn would eventually come back into print. Great to see word of this.


----------



## Alypius

Kim Kashkashian (viola) / Maria Piccinini (flute) / Silvan Magen (harp) performing Debussy's _Sonate pour flute, alto et harpe_. They are pairing this quite appropriately with Takemitsu's _And then I knew 'twas wind_ -- which Takemitsu consciously wrote as a companion piece / _hommage_ to Debussy's. Also includes Gubaiduliana's _Garten von Freuden und Traurigkeiten_ (which I don't know). It is coming out soon from ECM (Sept. 22 in Europe, Sept. 30 in the US).










http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/ECM/4810880


----------



## Itullian

New Bernstein box coming, 60 cds.


----------



## Morimur

Itullian said:


>


I must have it! I MUST!


----------



## PetrB

Lope de Aguirre said:


> I must have it! I MUST!


I won't be a competing bidder for this, so that's one more available for you


----------



## realdealblues

Itullian said:


> New Bernstein box coming, 60 cds.


Where you seeing that one? Dying to see the tracklisting...


----------



## Itullian

realdealblues said:


> Where you seeing that one? Dying to see the tracklisting...


No info listed yet. I saw it on the Amazon UK site.


----------



## Itullian

Karajan, 80s recordings.


----------



## Vaneyes

realdealblues said:


> Where you seeing that one? *Dying to see the tracklisting*...


Via this link (80 CDs). Scroll down some.:tiphat:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-Bernst...RYVI6CJHYMES/1?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B00LL4U1TE


----------



## RobertKC

*Blu-ray video of Belcea Quartet performing Beethoven String Quartets*

Any thoughts about this forthcoming Blu-ray video of the Belcea Quartet performing "Beethoven, The Complete String Quartets"?


----------



## Itullian

October.................


----------



## Alypius

Marc-André Hamelin, _Debussy: Images & Preludes, Book II_ (Hyperion)










Release date: Nov. 3, 2014

http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/al.asp?al=CDA67920


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Via this link (80 CDs). Scroll down some.:tiphat:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-Bernst...RYVI6CJHYMES/1?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B00LL4U1TE


Thank you for this link.:tiphat:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

Oh my...this suggests a new cycle is in the works!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## JACE

Prompted by last week's Saturday Symphony...

Rozhdestvensky's complete set of Prokofiev's symphonies were just (re)reissued earlier this month.










I've read good things about Melodiya's remasterings on this set. But I haven't heard them myself. (Yet. )


----------



## Bogdan

A Richter complete album collection, whatever that means:

http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00NFLVFFK/


----------



## Wicked_one

Anybody got this one? I'm really curious about it. Never heard Atterberg's string quartets


----------



## MagneticGhost




----------



## DavidA

Not a new release but just ordered Karajan's symphony edition of recordings made by DG in the 1970s. 38 discs for less than £30 is a snip.


----------



## Itullian

MagneticGhost said:


>


what is this?........................


----------



## MagneticGhost

Itullian said:


> what is this?........................


a 65 disc boxset of music played by the Vienna Philharmonic courtesy of Decca
No details of what's on it yet. Except it's a variety of conductors.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Decca-Wiener-Philharmoniker-Orchestral-Edition/dp/B00M8PBQT4


----------



## SimonNZ

MagneticGhost said:


> a 65 disc boxset of music played by the Vienna Philharmonic courtesy of Decca
> *No details of what's on it yet.* Except it's a variety of conductors.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Decca-Wiener-Philharmoniker-Orchestral-Edition/dp/B00M8PBQT4


http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4786756


----------



## hpowders

MagneticGhost said:


> a 65 disc boxset of music played by the Vienna Philharmonic courtesy of Decca
> No details of what's on it yet. Except it's a variety of conductors.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Decca-Wiener-Philharmoniker-Orchestral-Edition/dp/B00M8PBQT4


65 discs? I'm just a po' boy!!


----------



## Guest

I just ordered this (Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier II - Abdel Rahman El Bacha):










Sorry for the small image--it's the only one out there at the moment!


----------



## SimonNZ




----------



## SimonNZ

And oh my, here's one I'll be getting: a 22-disc round-up of all Marie-Claire Alain's mostly deleted non-Bach albums


----------



## MagneticGhost

SimonNZ said:


> And oh my, here's one I'll be getting: a 22-disc round-up of all Marie-Claire Alain's mostly deleted non-Bach albums


Oh yes! Count me in for some of that too 
When's the release date?

Edit: just checked - it's already out. Just got to save some pennies now


----------



## jurianbai

I am happy to see more and more obscure Italian Classical era composers up with his string quartet works. As in these new releases:

Vincenzo Manfredini String Quartet:








Amazon - http://amzn.to/1njlvbx

Giuseppe Campagnoli Six String Quartets:








Amazon - http://amzn.to/1sEZRkG

Hailed Brilliant Classics!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## JACE

This reissue caught my eye. Due for release on 11/11/2014.

*Nikolai Myaskovsky: Selected Symphonies (Melodiya)*
3 discs

"Firma Melodiya presents a set of selected symphonies by Nikolai Myaskovsky. This composers music is not widely popular today. Meanwhile, he belongs to the number of Russias brightest music talents of the first half of the 20th century. Symphony was the most important genre to the composer. His twenty-seven symphonies composed during 40 years are a sort of a personal diary reflecting a complicated and winding path of his artistic evolution. The set includes six symphonies from Myaskovskys latter period (1935 to 1950) Nos 16, 17, 21, 22, 25 and 27 performed by the USSR State Academic Symphony Orchestra conducted by the outstanding Evgeny Svetlanov (the only conductor in the world to record all Myaskovskys symphonies) and his predecessor in the State Orchestra Konstantin Ivanov, one of the major representatives of the Soviet conducting school."


----------



## Camphy

http://www.musicandarts.com/1114_New_Class.html


----------



## Pugg

​With a open mind I ordered this Lucia di Lammermoor with Damrau, very curious .


----------



## Guest




----------



## MagneticGhost

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/deutsche-harmonia-mundi-50-cd-collection/hnum/6143473

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi Vol.2 box coming out on 1.12.14 according to Amazon. The first box was amazing. Slightly disappointed with some of the choices for this 2nd one. Do I really need yet another version of Handel's Messiah for instance. But lots of rarer stuff within and pre-ordering for £65 on Am.uk

edit - although the Handel is the German Text version.


----------



## Guest

Alypius said:


> Nelson Freire / Riccardo Chailly / Gewandhausorchester
> _Beethoven: Piano Concerto no. 5 "Emperor"_
> Decca, 2014. Release date: Sept. 30 (in the US)


I was just thinking we need another Beethoven Emperor Concerto recording.


----------



## Guest

I just ordered this one:


----------



## Chordalrock

This was released two days ago in the UK:










I haven't received it yet, but I'm excited. A new recording of Missa L'homme arme - my favorite Renaissance mass - by a respected ensemble like Cantica Symphonia is a rare event.


----------



## Chordalrock

Haven't listened to any yet, but there's a new budget price 11 CD boxset of recordings of Monteverdi madrigals originally recorded between 1998 and 2006. These are highly regarded recordings, at least one of the original albums now practically unavailable except as an mp3 album, and the rest not super cheap either, so this new boxset is a bargain.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Monteverdi-Complete-Madrigal-Books-Limited/dp/B00L5J4QHS/


----------



## JohnD

SimonNZ said:


>


That Charles Rosen box is quite handsome!


----------



## Bogdan

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 54012
> 
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/deutsche-harmonia-mundi-50-cd-collection/hnum/6143473
> 
> Deutsche Harmonia Mundi Vol.2 box coming out on 1.12.14 according to Amazon. The first box was amazing. Slightly disappointed with some of the choices for this 2nd one. Do I really need yet another version of Handel's Messiah for instance. But lots of rarer stuff within and pre-ordering for £65 on Am.uk
> 
> edit - although the Handel is the German Text version.


68 loonies on amazon.ca!


----------



## Bogdan

Richter RCA and Columbia Complete Album Collection - 18 cd's.


----------



## Guest

Ordered today.


----------



## SixFootScowl

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 54012
> 
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/deutsche-harmonia-mundi-50-cd-collection/hnum/6143473
> 
> Deutsche Harmonia Mundi Vol.2 box coming out on 1.12.14 according to Amazon. The first box was amazing. Slightly disappointed with some of the choices for this 2nd one. Do I really need yet another version of Handel's Messiah for instance. But lots of rarer stuff within and pre-ordering for £65 on Am.uk
> 
> edit - although the Handel is the German Text version.


I am aware of two Messiahs sung in German, one a translation, the other Mozart's reorchestration. Wonder which this one is.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Florestan said:


> I am aware of two Messiahs sung in German, one a translation, the other Mozart's reorchestration. Wonder which this one is.


I've pre-ordered so I'll let you know when the box arrives


----------



## SixFootScowl

MagneticGhost said:


> I've pre-ordered so I'll let you know when the box arrives


A little Amazon search revealed that the Mozart version may be in English, but also available sung in German, but the one in your set is titled, Der Messias, and that seems to be the standard Messiah sung in German, not Mozart's re-orchestration. We'll see. I have a Der Messias and it is very wonderful to listen to.


----------



## Albert7

Listening to Anna Prohoska's "Behind the Lines"


----------



## SimonNZ

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Ondine/ODE12552


----------



## omega

It looks interesting...

Beethoven, PC #2 and #3
Chopin, PC #1 and #2
Mozart, PC #20 and #25
Prokofiev, PC #3
Ravel, Concerto for the Left Hand and Concerto in G major
Tchaikovsky, PC#1


----------



## MagneticGhost

> Originally Posted by Florestan
> I am aware of two Messiahs sung in German, one a translation, the other Mozart's reorchestration. Wonder which this one is.


Just checked the box. Not much information. Just says: German Version by Johann Gottfried Herder (1780) - so it appears no Mozart involvement with this one.


----------



## Vaneyes

Richter 51 CD box containing his DG, Decca, Philips recs.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4786778?utm_source=News-2015-01-05&utm_medium=email

If interested, price may be lower elsewhere, so check around.:tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

Bogdan said:


> View attachment 55578
> 
> 
> Richter RCA and Columbia Complete Album Collection - 18 cd's.


My Richter RCA recordings I ordered before christmas have just arrived. A staggering bargain from Amazon at under £30 if pre-ordered. The performance of the Brahms 2 he recorded with Leinsdorf has to be heard to be believed! Incredible - the greatest recording ever of this piece imo. Also his Carnegie hall concerts., There's 18 discs! Fantastic!!!!


----------



## SimonNZ

The Decca Sound - Mono Years (1944-1956)

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4787946

53 discs


----------



## Guest

SimonNZ said:


> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Ondine/ODE12552


EXCITED because new Saariaho

Very slightly sad because I now feel certain it'll be a while before a new opera (Emilie or Adriana Mater) is recorded IN FULL. I mean, really? An opera suite? Who is this, Rimsky-Korsakov?


----------



## Itullian




----------



## omega

I'm looking forward to this (released in May)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Selby

Just ran across an upcoming collection of Mozart piano sonatas from Marc-Andre Hamelin. How exciting!


----------



## Baregrass

SimonNZ said:


> The Decca Sound - Mono Years (1944-1956)
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4787946
> 
> 53 discs


That is an excellent price for an amazing amount of great music! Beethoven, Handel, Hayden, Mozart...on and on.

Mike


----------



## Albert7

Itullian said:


>


I really want that!


----------



## Selby

LEOŠ JANÁCEK: The Piano

Cathy Krier









http://www.musicaltoronto.org/2013/...ly-gathers-up-leos-janaceks-wandering-spirit/

"The operas of Czech composer Leos Janácek (1854-1928) are a staple of the world's best opera houses (including Toronto's), and he wrote two prized string quartets. But we hardly ever hear his music for solo piano - and there's a lot of it.

Young Luxembourg pianist Cathy Krier made it a personal mission to collecting all of Janácek's music for solo piano and figure out which pieces were most deserving of her time and musical attention. The result is Leos Janácek: The Piano, a remarkable two-CD album from German label Avi.

There are many ways of conceptualizing a piece. J.S. Bach, for example, wrote absolute music, which is pure structure that makes no effort to sound like anything or depict anything. Programmatic music, born in Romantic times, sought to translate landscapes, events and emotions into sound. The turgid late compositions of Franz Liszt are an extreme example of the latter.

Janácek belonged to the latter camp, becoming a model of economical expression. Despite growing up in the age of Johannes Brahms, Janácek has more in common with moderns Dmitri Shostakovich and Benjamin Britten.

But the emotionally expressive economy of means that gives Janácek operas such force makes for incredible challenges when it's just two hands at a piano keyboard on an otherwise empty stage. The biggest problem is dealing with constant, abrupt, often violent changes in mood; this is something most people simply don't want in their solo-piano listening.

Brave men like Andras Schiff have gone on this journey in a mood of restraint, often making Janácek's music sound impersonal.

Enter Krier, sweetly seductive one moment, roiling tempestuously the next. She is, despite this, a model of restraint. But, most impressively, there is a warm, beating heart at the centre of every piece on these two discs. Here is the old married man madly in love with a younger woman. Here is the proud patriot. Here is also the serious ethnomusicologist.

Krier has laid the pieces out in a rough chronology so that a set of Moravian Dances (from 1888-1889) appears on the first CD along with Janácek's most-performed piece, the suite On An Overgrown Path (composed in installments between 1900 and 1911).

The most daring work, a sonata-form response to the uprisings of 1905, opens the second CD, which continues with short pieces that include many works from the last years of the composer's life.

With the exception of the dances, none of this is easy listening, but it is a fascinating counterpart to Janácek's operas. Not just well-played, the music collected here has been intelligently and compellingly programmed. Krier has not just given us the best of herself, she is giving us the best of Janácek, making something coherent of his wandering spirit.

The label's website is a model for how not to do things. Nonetheless, you can start your journey here.

This is the album's promotional video:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Albert7

Simone Dinnerstein's latest album which came out last month has been getting glowing reviews:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

SimonNZ said:


> The Decca Sound - Mono Years (1944-1956)
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4787946
> 
> 53 discs


Still enjoining it every day :tiphat:


----------



## Selby

Cathy Krier

http://cathykrier.com/

Rameau / Ligeti









teaser trailer:






"In 2014 we celebrate Jean-Philippe Rameau s 250th anniversary. To highlight his wonderful compositions, this disc also presents works by 20th-century musical pioneer Ligeti. Rameau and Ligeti have a similar approach to generating music, and their short pieces are of similar drama and effect. Krier steers her own path between sentimental and spiky, with a bright, forthright tone. "Does it make sense to combine the music of a French Baroque master with avant-garde works written in the 1950's? Can one place these two composers - Jean-Philippe Rameau (1683-1764) and György Ligeti (1923-2006) - side by side? Do they have anything in common, and, if so, how can such traits be viewed from the vantage points of two entirely different centuries?"

Excerpts from CATHY KRIER's liner notes:

"Does it make sense to combine the music of a French Baroque master with avant-garde works written in the 1950's? Can one place these two composers - Jean-Philippe Rameau (1683-1764) and György Ligeti (1923-2006) - side by side? Do they have anything in common, and, if so, how can such traits be viewed from the vantage points of two entirely different centuries? If we choose to take György Ligeti's Musica Ricercata as a point of departure, the work's title immediately reminds us of an Early Baroque genre called ricercar, a precursor of the fugue. With this choice of title Ligeti was paying tribute to Girolamo Frescobaldi, the father of the ricercar……… As was most probably the case in Gregorian chant and in Baroque music, Ligeti sets himself in each piece an extremely strict set of rules and limitations, within which he strives to compose as freely as possible. These formal and structural limitations become the very basis of his writing. Ligeti displays a thoroughly intellectual approach to composition, always subjecting it to a certain concept. Viewed from this angle, Rameau and Ligeti have much in common…."


----------



## Albert7

Lisitsa's latest release... a must have on my list.

I am dying to get it soon.


----------



## Albert7

The latest Chopin project for Alice Sara Ott and her buddy:


----------



## Albert7

Arvo Part's latest release on CD finally:


----------



## Albert7

Angele Dubeau's new release of pretty rare gems. I have this on my back burner for listening.


----------



## Albert7

Bryan Hymel's freshly minted disc of great French opera hits. 










p.s. He looks like Ben Affleck playing the part of a detective here on the cover.


----------



## Selby

Albert7 said:


> The latest Chopin project for Alice Sara Ott and her buddy:


Thoughts on this album? I want to be on board but the excerpts I heard of it have me skeptical.


----------



## Albert7

Selby said:


> Thoughts on this album? I want to be on board but the excerpts I heard of it have me skeptical.


I haven't picked up the album yet but the concept definitely looks to be rather fascinating however.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Templeton

I saw this chap recently, playing Sibelius's Violin Concerto, which coincidentally is the centrepiece of this recording. Utterly sensational is all I can say.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sibelius-Ades-Concertos-Hannu-Lintu/dp/B00HT3NPMQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1427185483&sr=1-1&keywords=augustin+hadelich


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Baregrass

Itullian said:


>


I have one of their recordings and like it. I believe it is "L'Estro Armonico".


----------



## Itullian

70 discs of opera...............


----------



## Becca

Itullian said:


> 70 discs of opera...............


I was under the impression that things like this have been outlawed by the Geneva Convention


----------



## realdealblues

Itullian said:


> 70 discs of opera...............


I've got the 60's, 70's & 80's box sets, and have been waiting for the Opera recordings to show up. I don't see it listed yet on Amazon but I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for it.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Here's a big big WOW!! coming up for fans of Piano Trios.
The Complete Phillips Recordings of the Beaux Arts Trio.

And looking at their site - they have recorded the complete Schubert, Haydn, Beethoven, Dvorak and Mozart Piano Trios. And that's just for starters -because this is a 60 CD set.
Just when I thought I wasn't going to buy any more Mega Boxes........


----------



## padraic

Yikes. And I thought Solti's Wagner box was huge!


----------



## Itullian

I wish Sony would box the Stern, Istomen, Rose Trio's recordings.
I like them even better.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## SimonNZ




----------



## Itullian




----------



## shadowdancer

Itullian said:


>


Thanks for that. 
Can you please provide a link/www from the source where you obtained this information?


----------



## Morimur

Itullian said:


>


Holy smokes!
***********


----------



## Vaneyes

shadowdancer said:


> Thanks for that {ABM Warner Box}.
> Can you please provide a link/www from the source where you obtained this information?


Googling, it looks like HMV Japan or Tower Japan. :tiphat:


----------



## shadowdancer

Thanks. I found it. 
Under "upcoming releases June...."
http://www.warnerclassics.com/upcoming-releases


----------



## Itullian

Volume 2


----------



## Jokke

DGG 40 discs - the piano legendary recordings - box set


----------



## omega

And this compilation of the best Vivaldi violin interpret (IMO), for a ridiculous price:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## MagneticGhost

> Sony Classical are excited to present their vast collection "Masterworks of the 20th Century": ten CDs filled with iconic performances of 20th-century "avant-garde" classics by Charles Ives (the ground-breaking 1968 recording of the "Concord" Sonata by pianist and Ives scholar John Kirkpatrick), Stravinsky (the great Balanchine ballet Agon, with Erich Leinsdorf conducting the Boston Symphony), Boulez (his 1973 recording of his masterpiece Le Marteau sans maître, with mezzo Yvonne Minton and the Ensemble Musique Vivante), Takemitsu (Seiji Ozawa conducting the Toronto Symphony), a disc each of works by Harry Partch and George Crumb (including his Voice of the Whale), plus other landmark compositions by Berio, Stockhausen, Nono, Cage, Babbitt, Maderna, Xenaxis, Feldman, Schuller and Del Tredici, along with the pioneering productions of the Columbia-Princeton Electronic Music Center.


A little bit mouthwatering.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

Getting it


----------



## Albert7

I wish that I could keep up with all of the new iTunes album releases.

Pete Townshend's Quadrophenia DG album is going out and I wanna load of that.


----------



## Pugg

​*Due for release September *!!!!!!:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Itullian said:


> Getting it


Me too.
out June 5(Europe)


----------



## Itullian

Pugg said:


> Me too.
> out June 5(Europe)


Is it not in your Bernstein boxes?


----------



## Pugg

Itullian said:


> Is it not in your Bernstein boxes?


Nope, strange enough not. 
Now they can make more money out of me :lol:


----------



## opus55

This is an evil thread


----------



## Pugg

opus55 said:


> This is an evil thread


Of cause it is, that's why _ you do _like it, come on admit it


----------



## phlrdfd

The Philadelphia Orchestra today released live recordings of Nezet-Seguin conducting the Brahms third symphony and Strauss Der Rosenkavalier Suite today on various download sites. I went for it in Flac on HD Tracks. Here is the Itunes link:


----------



## shadowdancer

Pugg said:


> Nope, strange enough not.
> Now they can make more money out of me :lol:


This box has a Sibelius cycle:
http://www.amazon.com/Leonard-Bernstein-The-Symphony-Edition/dp/B003Z9Q4WG

Does anyone know if the one pointed out here has the same records remastered?


----------



## Itullian

Boulez 20th Century musc


----------



## Eramirez156

For the vinyl and Sibelius collector from Decca.









http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/cat/4788497

SIBELIUS

The Complete Symphonies
The London Symphony Orchestra
Anthony Collins
Int. Release 07 Aug. 2015
6 LPs
0289 478 8497 2 6 LPs MONO DH6
Mastered from original MONO tapes and pressed on 180gm vinyl
NUMBERED LIMITED EDITION


----------



## Vaneyes

For box admirers...

ABM

http://www.mdt.co.uk/michelangeli-arturo-benedetti-the-complete-warner-recordings-8cds.html

HvK

http://www.mdt.co.uk/karajan-the-complete-opera-recordings-on-deutsche-grammophon-and-decca.html

Bohm

http://www.mdt.co.uk/bohm-karl-late-recordings-vienna-london-dresden-deutsche-grammophon-23cds.html


----------



## Musicophile

phlrdfd said:


> The Philadelphia Orchestra today released live recordings of Nezet-Seguin conducting the Brahms third symphony and Strauss Der Rosenkavalier Suite today on various download sites. I went for it in Flac on HD Tracks. Here is the Itunes link:


Argh, as a Brahms and Nezet-Fan I need to get this. Is it any good? Could only find the 30 sec snippets so far.


----------



## Musicophile

Arabella Steinbacher's Mendelssohn & Tchaikovsky, with Dutoit. Had a listen to it today on Qobuz streaming, really not my cup of tea.


----------



## Itullian

symphonies, overtures, concertos,etc


----------



## Pugg

*Joseph Moog * new album.
A _must have_ for all piano lovers.


----------



## Albert7

Itullian said:


> Boulez 20th Century musc


Cursessssssssssssss... I'm going to go for broke with this one.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Interesting! Stumbled across it quite by accident. Amazon is taking pre-orders. Release date July 10, 2015.


----------



## Itullian

^I thought you didn't like fantasy stuff?


----------



## Albert7

Whoa that album cover just blows away my mind!



Florestan said:


> Interesting! Stumbled across it quite by accident. Amazon is taking pre-orders. Release date July 10, 2015.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Itullian said:


> ^I thought you didn't like fantasy stuff?


Right, and I don't see myself getting Alice in Wonderland. But I posted it as it is a new release, and the posting is apparently serving it's purpose: Albert gets a kick out of it. It is a freaky cover.


----------



## sowattmusic

French pianist Elizabeth Sombart is about to release a brand new recording of Chopin's Piano Concertos.
A genuine new take on two very popular Piano Concertos.
Full tracks preview here:
https://elizabethsombart-piano.bandcamp.com

The larhetto was filmed (recorded at Abbey Road, London):


----------



## Morimur

Itullian said:


> Boulez 20th Century musc


That's one handsome set. I MUST have it!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## leroy

Wow I didn't even realize that there was classical music on Bandcamp, that's pretty cool


sowattmusic said:


> French pianist Elizabeth Sombart is about to release a brand new recording of Chopin's Piano Concertos.
> A genuine new take on two very popular Piano Concertos.
> Full tracks preview here:
> https://elizabethsombart-piano.bandcamp.com
> 
> The larhetto was filmed (recorded at Abbey Road, London):


----------



## Guest

I sent NEOS an email today (I've never emailed a label, so it's a crapshoot) asking if they had any plans to update the availability of their catalog on MP3 stores (Amazon, iTunes, Arkiv, whatever) - none of their albums from the last year or two are available, while the rest of their catalog is all available (so it's clear they have no problem with the medium). MP3's are just cheaper and thus more practical at this point in my life (aka back to being a full time university student).

Anywho, if nothing's updated soon, there's no way I'll be able to resist the pricier CD purchases for much longer... In addition to all the recent Wohlhauser/Mahnkopf/Ruzicka/Maderna/Pintscher/etc that I want to get my paws on, this is now in the coming soon section...:









Majority is world premiere recordings *drool*


----------



## Andolink

Is it only me or has anyone else noticed that the actual number of new releases (as opposed to re-releases) has slowed to a tiny trickle during the past year or so? 

In the face of all the nay-sayers, I've always been an optimist about the health of the market for classical music but now even I'm worried. 

The only thing good about the dearth of new releases is it goads me to discover long forgotten gems off the dusty shelves of my CD collection.


----------



## Guest

Andolink said:


> Is it only me or has anyone else noticed that the actual number of new releases (as opposed to re-releases) has slowed to a tiny trickle during the past year or so?
> 
> In the face of all the nay-sayers, I've always been an optimist about the health of the market for classical music but now even I'm worried.
> 
> The only thing good about the dearth of new releases is it goads me to discover long forgotten gems off the dusty shelves of my CD collection.


Is this based on any sort of fact?


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Morimur

*Wolfgang Rihm, Et Lux*

http://classicalmodernmusic.blogspot.com/2015/07/wolfgang-rihm-et-lux.html?m=1


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## SimonNZ

Volume 6 in the Hyperion Brahms lieder series will reunite Ian Bostridge and Graham Johnson

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Hyperion/CDJ33126


----------



## Albert7

This will kick some major ****


----------



## Mario Martinez

Cabrera plays Debussy

The PlayClassics label released this album on Online-Disc. That means you can read the complete booklets and listen to the full albums online for free.

You can stream it on LAME MP3 files up to 320kbps. To maintain the best audio quality these files are mastered for PlayClassics directly from the 24bit studio files.

There are no adds, no fees, no registration, you can just visit their page and enjoy the album!


----------



## julijuni

there is a new label (club 78) with digital transfer of historical recordings of opera singers.

you will find recordings of Alessandro Bonci, Fernando de Lucia, Emmy Destinn, Lilli Lehmann, Geraldine Farrar, Leo Slezak, Elisabeth Rethberg, Friedrich Schorr, Conchita Supervia, Maria Jeritza and many more. Until now there are 33 releases on that label.

You will find the whole catalogue here

You will also find a free sampler on their website


----------



## Albert7

Here you guys go:


----------



## Itullian

Rattle, The CBSO years


----------



## elgar's ghost

This is probably of little interest to anyone who isn't a Schnittke enthusiast, but Capriccio have played a blinder and boxed up their four separate discs of his little-known film music at budget price:


----------



## Guest

Rhapsody On A Theme Of Paganini, Op.43
Variations On A Theme Of Chopin, Op.22
Rachmaniana (Trifonov)
Variations On A Theme Of Corelli, Op.42


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Templeton

I have just noticed that a Bruno Walters Beethoven Box set is to be released by Sony on 30th October.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bruno-Walter-Conducts-Beethoven/dp/B0129YBV5M/ref=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1437982455&sr=1-2&keywords=bruno+walter+beethoven

Although no further details appear to be available currently, I think that these are likely to be the Columbia Symphony Orchestra recordings from the late '50s/1960, since these appear to be the ones, to which Sony hold the rights. Purchased separately, these recordings are quite expensive, so this may be a good opportunity to obtain the collection at a more affordable price.


----------



## Bastian

J. S. Bach - Harpsichord Concertos (Andreas Staier)
Looking forward to this.


----------



## jtbell

First international CD release of a Gramophone Award winning LP box set from 1984. I have that set in a carton behind me, waiting for its turn to be digitized. Maybe I'll just buy the CDs now. Available for pre-order (release August 7) from prestoclassical, but oddly not from amazon.com or amazon.co.uk.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4788609


----------



## Guest

This new Matsuev/Gergiev sounds interesting--the Japanese-English translation is hilarious!










http://www.kinginternational.co.jp/classics/mar-0587/

Some highlights:
* By Matsuefu & Gergiev strongest combination, Concertos too terrible
* all three hen are made in order to play the composer himself, we each also remains recordings charge of solo. All you are required flame finesse, but huge finesse reproduced without any bitterness of Matsuefu


----------



## Mahlerian

Kontrapunctus said:


> This new Matsuev/Gergiev sounds interesting--the Japanese-English translation is hilarious!
> 
> Some highlights:
> * By Matsuefu & Gergiev strongest combination, Concertos too terrible
> * all three hen are made in order to play the composer himself, we each also remains recordings charge of solo. All you are required flame finesse, but huge finesse reproduced without any bitterness of Matsuefu


Google translate is bad in any instance, but it seems especially inept at understanding Japanese.

"Concertos too terrible" would be better rendered "an overwhelmingly amazing collection of concertos" or something similarly hyperbolic.

"Hen" in this instance refers to the pieces (the term can also mean "volume" or "part" or similar).


----------



## Guest




----------



## Selby

^^^ Oh wow. Oh wow. ok. Yeah. ok. That is an incredible program. I am pretty in love with Levit's late Beethoven sonatas. I don't feel like I need new recordings of any of these pieces, but to hear him tackle them all. Eeek. Ok. yeah. I don't think a pianist has recorded all three of those pieces before. That's a gonna buy for sure.

Very ambitious.


----------



## Guest

Selby said:


> ^^^ Oh wow. Oh wow. ok. Yeah. ok. That is an incredible program. I am pretty in love with Levit's late Beethoven sonatas. I don't feel like I need new recordings of any of these pieces, but to hear him tackle them all. Eeek. Ok. yeah. I don't think a pianist has recorded all three of those pieces before. That's a gonna buy for sure.
> 
> Very ambitious.


It comes out October 9th. A must-buy!


----------



## Mahlerian

Perhaps surprisingly, not all of the pieces are for both violin and piano; there is one solo work for each instrument as well.


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> Perhaps surprisingly, not all of the pieces are for both violin and piano; there is one solo work for each instrument as well.


The Sonata for Solo Violin is a monster and rarely recorded--thanks for the listing.


----------



## Musicophile

Kontrapunctus said:


> It comes out October 9th. A must-buy!


Duly noted. I like both his Beethoven sonatas and Bach partitas very much.


----------



## Musicophile

Bastian said:


> J. S. Bach - Harpsichord Concertos (Andreas Staier)
> Looking forward to this.
> 
> View attachment 73174


How cool is this? I'm still looking for "my" version of the Bach concertos, although Café Zimmermann, Pierre Hantai, and the Retrospect ensemble have done good stuff. But the Freiburgers have done some really good albums (their Bach Overtures are my go-to version), and Staier I trust blindly.


----------



## padraic

This is a stunner, as one would expect from Tennstedt live. Sound quality is stupendous. I had some issues with the downloads I bought from Presto Classical, but they're all sorted out. If you're a Mahler and/or Tennstedt fan, I rank this as a must have. This is only with respect to Sym. No. 5, I did not get the Kindertotenlieder as part of the download.

http://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Sympho...1439489429&sr=8-1&keywords=tennstedt+mahler+5

Listening again. The Adagietto is so exquisite, among the very best I've heard. Must not get misty at the office.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Morimur

*Stravinsky Complete Edition [30 CD Box Set]*

Release date: October 23, 2015


----------



## Musicophile

Bastian said:


> J. S. Bach - Harpsichord Concertos (Andreas Staier)
> Looking forward to this.
> 
> View attachment 73174


I just reviewed it. Unfortunately, not really my cup of tea: http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/08...-my-review-of-the-bach-harpsichord-concertos/


----------



## Selby

Yesterday:


----------



## Morimur

Selby said:


> Yesterday:


Considering Ferneyhough's challenging oeuvre, I am surprised he's so well recorded.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Now the release date is October 23rd. It's a 3-disc set.


----------



## Itullian

21 discs


----------



## Pugg

Itullian said:


> 21 discs


We all have to find a second job :lol:
(If we want it all that is)


----------



## Heliogabo

Kontrapunctus said:


> Now the release date is October 23rd. It's a 3-disc set.


I'm curious about this Diabellis.


----------



## elgar's ghost

This beast will be let out of the cage in a few days...

















Just to emphasise how prolific Reger was, his total output for organ doesn't even represent the most he wrote for any one category!


----------



## Itullian

Complete Philips recordings.......................


----------



## Andolink

This disc has turned out to be quite stunningly gorgeous:


----------



## Pugg

Itullian said:


> Complete Philips recordings.......................


*114 recordings*.......holy Moses 
That is more then my Jascha Heifetz collection,:103


----------



## Guest




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Selby said:


> Yesterday:


Those guys are freaking bonkers


----------



## Itullian




----------



## GioCar

Kontrapunctus said:


>





Kontrapunctus said:


> Now the release date is October 23rd. It's a 3-disc set.


It has been released on Qobuz for dowloading (16&24-bit flac) and streaming.


----------



## Steatopygous

Pugg said:


> *114 recordings*.......holy Moses
> That is more then my Jascha Heifetz collection,:103


Not as much as my Rubinstein (140) or Philips Great Pianists (200). In event of fire, my family have been asked to grab the latter and run.


----------



## Steatopygous

Itullian said:


>


I don't have this yet. But yesterday the mailman brought me DG's 
Stravinsky's complete edition (30 CDs) which looks pretty damn fine. 
Tracks and performers here: http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4794650


----------



## Guest

This should be good:


----------



## Guest

Three new NEOS arrivals in my mailbox (took 'em a while, coming to Texas from Prague). One from 2013 (Rolf Hind - Orchestra And Chamber Music) and two released only a couple months ago:

















I've never heard any Jorge E. Lopez, but a large scale work for horn and orchestra on NEOS is as good a case for a blind buy as it gets.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

Oh my...don't know the release date:










CD 1:
FRANZ SCHUBERT
Four Impromptus op. 90
No. 1 in C minor
No.2 in E flat major
No. 3 in G flat major à KEYTRACK!
No. 4 in A flat major

Drei Klavierstücke D946
No. 1 in E Flat major
No. 2 in E flat major
No. 3 in C major
Ex Warsaw Philharmonie, live recording 12 May 2013

CD 2:
LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN
Piano Sonata in B flat major, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"

ENCORES
JEAN- PHILIPPE RAMEAU
Les tendres plaints
Les tourbnillons
Les cyclopes
La follette
Les sauvages

JOHANNES BRAHMS
Intermezzo in B flat minor op. 117 no. 2
Ex Salzburg Festival, 23 August 2013


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

JUST PRE-ORDERED WITH PRIORITY SHIPPING!!!

















Just the treat I need after a long, intense week


----------



## Pugg

Itullian said:


>


I've tried this one, the recording is excellent but his "touch" is better in his EMI recordings .


----------



## Itullian




----------



## DavidA

Itullian said:


>


I have the complete Stravinsky edition (earlier incarnation) but I can't honestly say it has helped me to love his later music.


----------



## starthrower

16 CD Vocal/Choral set spanning 1000 years of music.










http://www.brilliantclassics.com/articles/r/requiem/


----------



## Mario Martinez

Try this one: you can stream it for free at www.playclassics.com
Or you can download the 24bit 96kHz full dynamic range Truthful Master

Enjoy!


----------



## Vaneyes

Hand on chin does it every time.


----------



## Vaneyes

Complete Gilels DG recs (24 CDs). UK - December 4, 2015.










Complete Italian Qt. Philips, Decca, DG recs (37 CDs). UK - November 27, 2015.










November 27, 2015 release. Recording Engineer: Mike Clements.


----------



## Guest

For some reason I momentarily had a synapse misfire or something, and interpreted the above pictures as "latest purchases".

For a brief moment, I thought to respond "Vaneyes, you lucky dog."


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Chordalrock

This is on Spotify as well. There aren't many recordings of Honegger, but I'm glad someone is still doing new ones. Very nice Adagio Mesto from the 2nd symphony. Faster than Karajan and Plasson, great balance, and excellent sound. Also, not much vibrato, which is refreshing. I think Karajan especially is being too Romantic in this piece. I think I just found my new favorite in Deneve.


----------



## Chordalrock

Hilding Rosenberg - The Complete String Quartets










http://www.amazon.com/Rosenberg-Complete-Quartets-Various-artists/dp/B015PGVQ1A/

From what I've sampled, this is solid modernist music, somewhat in the manner of Bartok. You can sample it on spotify. This album seems to be a new release of old recordings from the 1990s, now pretty much unavailable via other means.

Anyone interested in non-avant-garde modernism should sample these works (especially the later quartets). They are really rather excellent from what I can tell.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

nathanb said:


> JUST PRE-ORDERED WITH PRIORITY SHIPPING!!!
> 
> View attachment 77360
> 
> 
> View attachment 77361
> 
> 
> Just the treat I need after a long, intense week


OMG!!!!! WANT


----------



## Pugg

​
Alfred Brendel: The Complete Philips Recordings
also includes recordings made for Decca, Deutsche Grammophon and EMI

114 CD's


----------



## Guest

I'm currently getting super antsy;

I saw the mailman taking his sweet time about three blocks down, and I KNOW he's got my _Donaueschinger Musiktage 2014_ box in that truck today (source: amazon tracking).


----------



## Itullian




----------



## tortkis

Domenico Scarlatti (1685-1757): Sonatas - Angela Hewitt (Hyperion)









29 January 2016 Release


----------



## DavidA

Radu Lupu - one of the greatest pianists of our time. I have the solo recordings and they are fabulous. Sadly he doesn't record any more - even live. But this set is essential for pianophiles.


----------



## Guest

Has anyone seen this disc for sale? His website states it was released on September 21, 2015, but I can't find it, and it's not even listed on BIS' site! (This is a solo piano album, not the concerto one with both composers--catalog number BIS SACD 1848.)


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Has anyone seen this disc for sale? His website states it was released on September 21, 2015, but I can't find it, and it's not even listed on BIS' site! (This is a solo piano album, not the concerto one with both composers--catalog number BIS SACD 1848.)


Have you tried ordering it from Sudbin's website?

http://www.yevgenysudbin.com/artist.php?view=record&rid=2981

Amazon DE is offering it, and showing a December 2, 2015 release.

http://www.amazon.de/Sudbin-Spielt-...ie=UTF8&qid=1449720553&sr=1-2&keywords=sudbin

Next day edit: An email from BIS tells me that the official release for this recording is today, December 10, 2015. However, depending on distribution, it may not be seen in some areas until January or February.

We can only guess at the reason(s) for delay. Sometimes, those things happen, and all's well that ends well.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Have you tried ordering it from Sudbin's website?
> 
> http://www.yevgenysudbin.com/artist.php?view=record&rid=2981
> 
> Amazon DE is offering it, and showing a December 2, 2015 release.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Sudbin-Spielt-...ie=UTF8&qid=1449720553&sr=1-2&keywords=sudbin
> 
> Next day edit: An email from BIS tells me that the official release for this recording is today, December 10, 2015. However, depending on distribution, it may not be seen in some areas until January or February.
> 
> We can only guess at the reason(s) for delay. Sometimes, those things happen, and all's well that ends well.


I initially tried to order it, but the shipping charge seemed way too low for the shipments to the US, so I'm guessing only Europeans can directly order it from him.

I'll just have to be patient. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Pugg

​Pre order available now.
For those who want it of course


----------



## Pugg

​
Details ; 50 CD's for only €45.00 :tiphat:
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...die-groessten-erfolge-raritaeten/hnum/8379732


----------



## Eramirez156

*Morton Gould: The Complete Chicago Symphony Orchestra Recordings*

Six CDs ?

http://www.discogs.com/Charles-Ives-Morton-Gould-Chicago-Symphony-Orchestra-Symphony-No-1/master/427817

http://www.discogs.com/Tchaikovsky-Morton-GouldChicago-Symphony-Orchestra-The-Wonderful-Waltzes-Of-Tchaikovsky/master/853970

http://www.discogs.com/Nielsen-Benny-Goodman-Morton-Gould-Conducting-The-Chicago-Symphony-Clarinet-Concerto-Symphony-No-2-T/master/538037

http://www.discogs.com/Charles-Ives-Morton-Gould-Chicago-Symphony-Orchestral-Set-No-2-Robert-Browning-Overture-Putnams-Camp/release/1535804

http://www.discogs.com/Rimsky-Korsakoff-Miaskovsky-Morton-Gould-Chicago-Symphony-Symphony-No-2-Antar-Symphony-No-21/master/695184

http://www.discogs.com/Morton-Gould-Conducts-Chicago-Symphony-Orchestra-Dance-Symphony-Spirituals-For-Orchestra/release/6041604


----------



## Pugg

Pre order: 01-15-2016

​
Ravel: Complete works for solo piano

Casella:Almanzor ou le mariage d' Adelaïde (arrangement de l'oeuvre éponyme de Ravel)

Ravel:
Jeux d'eau
Pavane pour une infante défunte
A la manière de Chabrier
Miroirs, 5 pieces for piano
Menuet antique
Sérénade grotesque
A la manière de Borodine
Valses nobles et sentimentales
Gaspard de la Nuit
Menuet in C sharp minor
Sonatine
Prélude
Le Tombeau de Couperin
Menuet sur le nom de Haydn
Siloti:Kaddish - Hebrew melody in C minor (1915) (arrangement of l'oeuvre éponyme de Ravel)

*Bertrand Chamayou* (piano)


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> Oh my...don't know the release date:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CD 1:
> FRANZ SCHUBERT
> Four Impromptus op. 90
> No. 1 in C minor
> No.2 in E flat major
> No. 3 in G flat major à KEYTRACK!
> No. 4 in A flat major
> 
> Drei Klavierstücke D946
> No. 1 in E Flat major
> No. 2 in E flat major
> No. 3 in C major
> Ex Warsaw Philharmonie, live recording 12 May 2013
> 
> CD 2:
> LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN
> Piano Sonata in B flat major, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
> 
> ENCORES
> JEAN- PHILIPPE RAMEAU
> Les tendres plaints
> Les tourbnillons
> Les cyclopes
> La follette
> Les sauvages
> 
> JOHANNES BRAHMS
> Intermezzo in B flat minor op. 117 no. 2
> Ex Salzburg Festival, 23 August 2013


January 29th in the US. Aah...


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Cristofori

I was hesitant at first to buy this 30 CD box, but it was at too good a price to pass up. Although it's on Sony Classical, it appears that only a few of the recordings here were taken directly from that label, with some originally released on Deutsche Harmonia Mundi as well as other labels. Most of the music here was recorded in the 1990's but some was as recently as 2013, such as the Scarlatti/Soler piano sonatas by Andrea Barchetti released on RCA Red Seal. This is an Italian import, so naturally there is a decent selection of Italian composers and artists which may be some of the more unique material this box has to offer.

The selection of music and artistry here is of course excellent, and nothing duplicates any of the titles on the current Sony Classical "Vivarte" and Deutsche Harmonia Mundi 50 CD boxes, so if you already own those boxes you need not worry about any redundancy by adding this one to your collection. However, if you own a lot of the older Deutsche Harmonia Mundi discs you probably already have some of these recordings.

My main gripe about this set is the packaging. Even though it was released as recently as 2013, the discs are split up into 8 volumes housed in the old style 4 disc jewel cases like the early CD box sets were, taking up a lot of unnecessary space. This wouldn't be such a bad thing if there were extensive notes included in each volume, but there are none to be found anywhere in this set, they don't even bother to list the recording dates. Also, one has to lift the discs out of their trays to see the title and track listings on the inserts underneath and they are not exactly easy to read and follow.

For the price I paid I am happy with it, but surely they could've came up with some better packaging then this?


----------



## Baregrass

Pugg said:


> ​Pre order available now.
> For those who want it of course


Watched the concert on PBS. Impressed.


----------



## Cristofori

8 CD set of Schubert Lieder on Berlin Classics. Recordings made between 1975-1990 by Siegfried Lorenz (Baritone) and Norman Shetler (Piano). Includes booklet with full texts. Sung texts are in German only.


----------



## Selby

Some recent/upcoming releases from composers/performers I enjoy:

Nov 13, 2015
*Saariaho* release of chamber music with flute
"Let the Wind Speak"
_Camilla Hoitenga_, flute










Nov 13, 2015
*Koechlin:* Chamber Music for Oboe 
_Daniel Giglberger,_ oboe










Dec 10, 2015
*Hovhaness* release of chamber music (2 works for sq, cello sonata, piano trio)
_Alder String Quartet_










Jan 29, 2016
"Water"
Including piano works from Takemitsu, Ravel, Berio, Faure, Liszt, Albeniz, Janacek
_Helen Grimaud_, piano










Feb 1, 2016
"mikka and other assorted love songs" 
including works with violin by Boulez, Carter, Xenakis, Lachenmann, Scelsi, Suzuki, and others
_Eric Rynes_, violin


----------



## Pugg

Itullian said:


>


Decca just cant stop themselves


----------



## Itullian

Volume 2, 64 discs, Mahler through Wagner


----------



## Pugg

Frederica Von Stade - The Complete Rca And Columbia Recital Albums Box set 
Out April 22


----------



## Chordalrock

A new Wolfgang Rihm album. I sampled the first track - enough to make the decision to buy. Was surprised by how good it was. Seriously, this is good stuff, don't miss it guys!


----------



## omega

Finally! Since I have listened to this extract, I was obsessed by finding a full recording of it.






It is available on Spotify, I'll listen to it during the week.


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> Frederica Von Stade - The Complete Rca And Columbia Recital Albums Box set
> Out April 22


Added the Discs in the box

• 17 CD original jackets edition
• The first ever collection of her complete Aria and Recital Albums for Sony Classical
• 2 CDs with selected arias from her opera recordings and collaborations

Set contents:

DISC 1: Columbia M 33307 - Arias & Duets - J. Blegen/F. von Stade (1975)
DISC 2: Columbia M 34206 - French Opera Arias (1976)
DISC 3: Columbia M 35127 - Song Recital (1979)
DISC 4: Columbia M 35138 - Italian Opera Arias (1979)
DISC 5: Columbia M 35863 - Mahler Songs (1979)
DISC 6: CBS M 36665 - Ravel: Scheherazade - Melodies - Chansons (1981)
DISC 7: CBS IM 37231 - Live! (1982)
DISC 8: CBS IM 37299 - Canteloube: Chants D'Auvergne Vol I (1982)
DISC 9: CBS IM 39098 - Berlioz: Les nuits d'été, La damoiselle élue (1984)
DISC 10: CBS IM 37837 - Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne Vol. II - Tryptique (1986)
DISC 11: CBS MK 44609 - Flicka - Another Side of Frederica von Stade (1990)
DISC 12: Sony SK 48235 - Carnegie Hall Christmas (1992)
DISC 13:RCA 09026681162 - Offenbach Arias and Overtures (1995)
DISC 14: Sony 09026627112 - Voyage à Paris (1995)
DISC 15: Sony SK60850 - Danielpour: Elegies; Sonnets to Orpheus (1998)
DISC 16: Opera Arias (Compilation)
DISC 17: Collaborations (Compilation)

Note: Frederica von Stade's album "Songs of the Cat", originally released by High Bridge CD HBP 17399 in 1991 and distributed by RCA Red Seal on CD 09026 611612 is not part of this collection.


----------



## omega

omega said:


> View attachment 80367
> 
> 
> Finally! Since I have listened to this extract, I was obsessed by finding a full recording of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is available on Spotify, I'll listen to it during the week.


The score is available for free here, by the way:
http://issuu.com/scoresondemand/docs/let_me_tell_you_48313


----------



## Guest

New Sudbin--YES!!


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> New Sudbin--YES!!


You drive me to the night shelter when we have to sell the house


----------



## chesapeake bay

This is a really good piece and suites the source material so well. Definitely getting a copy, thanks for posting 



omega said:


> View attachment 80367
> 
> 
> Finally! Since I have listened to this extract, I was obsessed by finding a full recording of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is available on Spotify, I'll listen to it during the week.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> You drive me to the night shelter when we have to sell the house


Well, you aren't _obligated_ to buy these new discs...


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Well, you aren't _obligated_ to buy these new discs...


I know, but you know how goes with good advice :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
Product Description

A 50-CD set of legendary recordings celebrating the world-renowned Decca Sound. Classic-status pioneering stereo recordings from the past 60 years and starring a galaxy of internationally-acclaimed artistic talent. A 200-page booklet documents the development of stereo recording as it developed in the 1950s through to modern digital recordings.

PACKAGING:
• 50CD Cube 'Hinged lid' box
• Sleeves presented in original jackets
• 200-page booklet featuring the evolution of classical recordings from stereo to digital. Plus full recording information for each disc and numerous rare photos from recording sessions.

CONTENTS
CD1 Ansermet - Falla: El Sombrero De Tres Picos ・ Debussy: Images
CD2 Argenta - España / Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
CD3 Ashkenazy - Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto 3 ・ Piano Sonata 2
CD4 Ashkenazy - Sibelius Symphony No. 1 / Mussorgsky: Pictures At An Exhibition
CD5 Bartoli - Italian Songs
CD6 Bell - Barber & Walton Violin Concertos
CD7 Blomstedt - R. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
CD8 Böhm - Bruckner Symphony No. 4
CD9 Boskovsky - New Year's Day Concert 1979
CD10 Britten - War Requiem
CD11 Chailly - Messiaen: Tarungalîla-symphonie
CD12 Chung - Bruch & Mendelssohn Violin Concertos
CD13 Curzon - Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 20 & 27
CD14 Dohnányi - Schoenberg, Berg & Webern
CD15 Dorati - Stravinsky: L'Oiseau De Feu / Le Sacre Du Printemps
CD16 Dutoit - Ravel: Ma Mère L'Oye ・ Boléro
CD17 Fleming - Opera Scenes
CD18 Freire - Brahms: Piano Concerto No.1 / Schumann: Carnaval
CD19 Haitink - Shostakovich Symphonies Nos. 5 & 9
CD20 Hogwood - Purcell: Dido And Aeneas
CD21 Jansen - Britten & Beethoven Violin Conc+H1:H12ht


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

*CD10 Britten - War Requiem*

Something is off there. The War Requiem needs two CDs for a full recording. The issue I have of that recording (the one with Britten conducting) fills out the second CD with outtakes of the rehearsal.


----------



## Pugg

Jeffrey Smith said:


> *CD10 Britten - War Requiem*
> 
> Something is off there. The War Requiem needs two CDs for a full recording. The issue I have of that recording (the one with Britten conducting) fills out the second CD with out-takes of the rehearsal.


Perhaps someone made a typing error, I will look in to it :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
Enrico Caruso - Complete Recordings (14 CD Box Set)

Composers: Jean-Baptiste Faure • Percy Kahn • Jules Massenet • Gioachino Rossini • Giuseppe Verdi

Artists: Enrico Caruso • Louise Homer • Antonio Scotti • Mario Ancona • Marcella Sembrich • Gina Severina • Antonio Scotti • Francesco Daddi • Marcel Journet

Italian operatic tenor Enrico Caruso is touted as one of the most popular opera singers of the twentieth century. Caruso's ascent ran parallel with the emergence of early recording technology. Because of his use of the gramophone record as a medium for his art, the gramophone record became socially acceptable. Caruso recorded approximately 290 commercially released recordings. This releases presents all of his recordings in one box set.


----------



## Pugg

Jeffrey Smith said:


> *CD10 Britten - War Requiem*
> 
> Something is off there. The War Requiem needs two CDs for a full recording. The issue I have of that recording (the one with Britten conducting) fills out the second CD with outtakes of the rehearsal.


Complete track listing (from Amazon.UK)

Disc: 10
1. "Requiem Aeternam" - London Symphony Chorus, The Bach Choir, Highgate School Choir, Melos Ensemble, Simon Preston, London Symphony Orchestra, Benjamin Britten
2. "What Passing Bells For These Who Die As Cattle?" - Peter Pears, Melos Ensemble, The Bach Choir, London Symphony Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra, Benjamin Britten
3. "Dies irae" - London Symphony Chorus, The Bach Choir, London Symphony Orchestra, Benjamin Britten
4. "Bugles Sang, Saddening the Evening Air" - Dietrich Fischer
5. "Liber Scriptus Proferetur" - Galina Vishnevskaya, London Symphony Chorus, The Bach Choir, London Symphony Orchestra, Benjamin Britten
6. "Out There, We've Walked Quite Friendly Up To Death" - Peter Pears, Dietrich Fischer
7. "Recordare Jesu Pie" - London Symphony Chorus, The Bach Choir, London Symphony Orchestra, Benjamin Britten
8. "Be Slowly Lifted Up" - Dietrich Fischer
9. "Dies Irae" - London Symphony Chorus, The Bach Choir, London Symphony Orchestra, Benjamin Britten
10. "Lacrimosa Dies Illa" - Galina Vishnevskaya, London Symphony Chorus, The Bach Choir, London Symphony Orchestra, Benjamin Britten
11. "Move Him Into the Sun" - Peter Pears, Galina Vishnevskaya, London Symphony Chorus, The Bach Choir, Melos Ensemble, London Symphony Orchestra, Benjamin Britten
12. "Domine Jesu Christe" - Highgate School Boys' Choir, Simon Preston, London Symphony Chorus, The Bach Choir, Melos Ensemble, London Symphony Orchestra, Benjamin Britten
13. "So Abraham Rose, and Clave the Wood" - Dietrich Fischer
14. "Sanctus, Sanctus, Sanctus" - Galina Vishnevskaya, London Symphony Chorus, The Bach Choir, London Symphony Orchestra, Benjamin Britten
15. "After the Blast Of Lightning From the East" - Dietrich Fischer
16. "One Ever Hangs Where Shelled Roads Part" - Peter Pears, London Symphony Chorus, The Bach Choir, Melos Ensemble, London Symphony Orchestra, Benjamin Britten
17. "Libera me, Domine" - Galina Vishnevskaya, London Symphony Chorus, The Bach Choir, London Symphony Orchestra, Benjamin Britten
18. "It Seemed That Out Of Battle I Escaped" - Peter Pears, Dietrich Fischer
19. "Let Us Sleep Now...In Paradisum" - Dietrich Fischer


----------



## Art Rock

The Britten War Requiem as such in this version takes 81 minutes. In the past, too much for one CD, but I think modern technology stretches the original 80 min limit a bit.


----------



## Pugg

Art Rock said:


> The Britten War Requiem as such in this version takes 81 minutes. In the past, too much for one CD, but I think modern technology stretches the original 80 min limit a bit.


This, plus the there are rehearsals on the CD to fill it up.
:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

I know this violinist has many fans on this forum, including me, so I'm looking forward to it. Now, it might be a little abrasive for some folk and ventures into the "sado-modernism" realm, but if she likes it, then it must be good, right?


----------



## Itullian

FINALLY, Suzuki's complete sacred cantatas on BIS, 55 hybrid cds. 
April release.
My favorite set


----------



## Pugg

Itullian said:


>


That's general information right, ore are you converting to Bach?


----------



## Chordalrock

Krenek: Piano concertos vol 1. Released in two weeks in the UK.










His 7th and 8th string quartets are pretty nice if you like stuff bordering on total chromaticism. Looking forward to these concertos.


----------



## Guest

Gold mine alert.


----------



## Pugg

*For Bartok lovers*

​
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4789311


----------



## Guest

Release date in the US is March 11th.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Release date in the US is March 11th.


Please help me out here!
Is this not the same as the :BIS - BISCD1508 ?


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Pugg said:


> Please help me out here!
> Is this not the same as the :BIS - BISCD1508 ?


For reasons unknown to me, a lot of CDs are released earlier in Europe than in the US: a few weeks to a few months. Sometimes they never make it across the ocean at all...especially smaller labels. And some of the majors release some CDs only in Europe. A member of another forum to which I belong often posts releases by Decca Italy of Italian performers which seem to be meant only for Italy, as an example.


----------



## Pugg

Jeffrey Smith said:


> For reasons unknown to me, a lot of CDs are released earlier in Europe than in the US: a few weeks to a few months. Sometimes they never make it across the ocean at all...especially smaller labels. And some of the majors release some CDs only in Europe. A member of another forum to which I belong often posts releases by Decca Italy of Italian performers which seem to be meant only for Italy, as an example.


If you are a opera lover you should look at the Amazon site from Italy and Spain.
Indeed re releases are also very cheaper , mind you, art works looks good also. 
Less information in to though .
Thanks anyway :tiphat:


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Pugg said:


> If you are a opera lover you should look at the Amazon site from Italy and Spain.
> Indeed re releases are also very cheaper , mind you, art works looks good also.
> Less information in to though .
> Thanks anyway :tiphat:


I ought to. But a lot of MP vendors on Amazon European do not ship to the US, and the minimum shipping charge to the US on Amazon Es. and Amazon It. is €9/10 plus €5 per kg. That often tips the balance to "not worth it".


----------



## Pugg

Jeffrey Smith said:


> I ought to. But a lot of MP vendors on Amazon European do not ship to the US, and the minimum shipping charge to the US on Amazon Es. and Amazon It. is €9/10 plus €5 per kg. That often tips the balance to "not worth it".


I know the feeling, seeing something for only $ 1.00 and at the end they put $ 14.95 shipping to Europe.
So it works both ways


----------



## SixFootScowl

51 CD set. Looks like it releases mid March. Details here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0195SDSGA


----------



## Bulldog

Pugg said:


> Please help me out here!
> Is this not the same as the :BIS - BISCD1508 ?


Not the same at all. BIS 1508 is from a few years ago. His new disc has a new group of sonatas - buy with confidence.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> 51 CD set. Looks like it releases mid March. Details here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0195SDSGA


Looks very interesting however another box.
Frederica von Stade is also due out next month 

For the fanatics: here's another link with all music on it :tiphat:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4795516


----------



## Chordalrock

Entirely new recordings of Dufay's four late masses on one double-CD album:










Here's the publisher's webpage on it:

http://www.musiwall.ulg.ac.be/spip.php?page=fiche&id_article=246

It appears to be sung two-voices per part - an authentic practice for Dufay's masses - and not sung particularly slowly, and no instruments involved apparently.

It will be interesting to have a completely vocal alternative to the Cantica Symphonia recording of Dufay's last and most complex mass, the "Missa Ave regina caelorum". I'm also hoping for a faster version of "Missa Ecce ancilla domini" than the one by Ensemble Gilles Binchois. And a new recording of "Missa L'homme arme" is always a hopeful event.

As usual of late, I fully expect to be disappointed in some manner, but we'll see. It will in all likelihood be the best way for a newbie to acquire Dufay's most important masses in CD form (if only because Cantica Symphonia's "Missa Ave regina caelorum" is extremely out of print).


----------



## Morimur

pugg said:


> ​
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/decca/4789311


must have it!!
*************


----------



## Pugg

Morimur said:


> must have it!!
> *************


32 CD for a reasonable price, so what's stopping you?


----------



## shadowdancer

Morimur said:


> must have it!!
> *************


I do remember some time ago that you mentioned when a "complete works" box from Bartok would be release. 
Enjoy it!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Aggelos

Scribendum will be releasing a boxset called "The Art of Hermann Scherchen"










http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Scherch...w_p_img_7?ie=UTF8&refRID=0FE21KE7DC77NTFXBBGB



> http://www.mdt.co.uk/scherchen-hermann-the-art-of-opera-royal-philharmonic-scribendum-27cds.html
> 
> Hermann Scherchen with the Orchestras: English Baroque, Vienna Symphony, Vienna State Opera, Royal Philharmonic
> 
> Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750) Suite for orchestra no.1, no.2, no.3, no.4, The Musical Offering, Mass in B minor BWV232
> Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791) Requiem in D minor K626
> Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827) Symphony no.3, no.1, no.2, no.8, no.5, no.4, no.6 (1958), Wellington's Victory, Wellington's Victory rehearsal, Symphony no.9, no.6 (1951), no.7, Christus am Ölberge
> Reinhold Glière (1875-1956) Symphony no.3 in B minor, op.42, "Ilya Muromets"
> Johannes Brahms (1833-1897) Symphony no.1 in C minor, op.68
> Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893) Romeo and Juliet (Fantasy Overture), Symphony no.4, 1812 Overture
> Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (1844-1908) Scheherazade, The Tale of Tsar Saltan (The flight of the bumble bee)
> Alexander Borodin (1833-1887) Prince Igor (Polovtsian dances)
> Gustav Mahler (1860-1911) Symphony no.1, no.5, no.7, no.2, no.10 (Adagio)
> Arthur Honegger (1892-1955) 3 Symphonic Movements, Prélude pour la Tempête, Pastorale d'été, Chant de Joie
> Igor Stravinsky (1882-1971) Petrushka (1911 version), Firebird Suite
> Franz Joseph Haydn (1732-1809) Sinfonia no.100 in G major "Military", no.45 in F sharp minor "Farewell"
> Aram Khachaturian (1903-1978) Gayaneh Suite
> Modest Mussorgsky (1839-1881) Night on the Bald Mountain (arr. Rimsky-Korsakov)
> Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953) Scythian Suite "Ala and Lolly" (Skifskaya syuita), Lieutenant Kije Suite
> Paul Dukas (1865-1935) The Sorcerer's apprentice
> Manuel de Falla (1876-1946) from El Amor Brujo (Danza del terror, Danza ritual del fuego)
> Emmanuel Chabrier (1841-1894) Rapsodie from España
> Maurice Ravel (1875-1937) Bolero
> Gioachino Antonio Rossini (1792-1868) Overture from William Tell
> Emil Nikolaus Joseph Freiherr von Reznicek (1860-1945) Overture from Donna Diana
> Louis Joseph Ferdinand Hérold (1791-1833) Overture from Zampa
> Daniel François Esprit Auber (1782-1871) Overture from Fra Diavolo
> Franz Liszt (1811-1886) Hungarian Rhapsodies, Les Préludes, Mazeppa, Battle of the Huns, Mephisto waltz no.1 - The dance in the village inn
> Carl Orff (1895-1982) Entrata
> Giovanni Gabrieli (c.1554/1557-1612) Canzon in primi toni
> 
> This set highlights the vast repertoire of the great conductor and features Scherchen highly influential recordings of Mahler 1, 2, 5, 7, 10 (adagio).
> Remarkably good sound and exceptional conducting in these Westminster recordings.
> A must for any collector of Scherchen works and discerning classic music lovers.
> One of the best interpretations of classic and more adventurous masterpieces from Bach to Honegger, from Beethoven to Stravinsky, from Gabrieli to Khachaturian.


----------



## Pugg

Aggelos said:


> Scribendum will be releasing a boxset called "The Art of Hermann Scherchen"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Scherch...w_p_img_7?ie=UTF8&refRID=0FE21KE7DC77NTFXBBGB


Thanks you very much, appreciate it :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

I just ordered this disc. Probably his last one for a while...


----------



## hpowders

New Releases?

My Uncle Mario is getting out of Attica next Tuesday.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Looks very interesting however another box.
> Frederica von Stade is also due out next month
> 
> For the fanatics: here's another link with all music on it :tiphat:
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4795516


It would keep one busy for quite some time with new listening. 
So von Stade box. Nice. 
When are they going to have a big box set on Beverly Sills?


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> It would keep one busy for quite some time with new listening.
> So von Stade box. Nice.
> When are they going to have a big box set on Beverly Sills?


My guess?
Never, they all remastered it from Westminster records to EMI and visa versa , so I don't see it happen very soon.


----------



## Guest

I just pre-ordered this from Presto Classical.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

Man...tons of new and fantastic stuff this year already...


----------



## Pugg

nathanb said:


> Man...tons of new and fantastic stuff this year already...


Show us your favourites or very interesting then


----------



## tortkis

Itullian said:


>


May 17 is the 150th anniversary of Satie's birthday. There is another release of a box set by one of the minimal piano masters. (April 2016)

Satie: Complete Piano Music (9CD) - Jeroen van Veen (Brilliant Classics)


----------



## Guest

Oh my...


----------



## Pugg

Information on link :tiphat:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88875032272


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Show us your favourites or very interesting then


Let me get my current pre-order in the mail next week first, cuz we all know my #1.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Information on link :tiphat:
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88875032272


Looks good. I wish it included the Berman/Bernstein Rach 3, though. I'd love to hear that.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Looks good. I wish it included the Berman/Bernstein Rach 3, though. I'd love to hear that.


All good things come to those who wait


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> All good things come to those who wait


Oh now, don't tease me about something _that_ important! Is a release of it in the works?


----------



## Guest

My new KAIROS discs have been processed and are shipping from Austria, and my new Darmstadt Aural Documents box set (Box #3 on NEOS) will arrive tomorrow


----------



## Guest

This looks promising...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rufus Wainwright*: Take All My Loves
Shakespeare Sonnets


----------



## tortkis

Satie: Complete Vexations 1-840 - Jeroen Van Veen (Brilliant Classics)









Total length 23:51:55. This was unexpected. I am not sure if I will purchase this.


----------



## Pugg

tortkis said:


> Satie: Complete Vexations 1-840 - Jeroen Van Veen (Brilliant Classics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total length 23:51:55. This was unexpected. I am not sure if I will purchase this.


Isn't this in the box a few post above yours?


----------



## MagneticGhost

Pugg said:


> Isn't this in the box a few post above yours?


No - the one at the top only has Vexations 1-47 on one disc.


----------



## Pugg

MagneticGhost said:


> No - the one at the top only has Vexations 1-47 on one disc.


Thank you very much for explaining:tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

MagneticGhost said:


> No - the one at the top only has Vexations 1-47 on one disc.


I think most people, if they wanted to put themselves through that, would just loop that disc 18 times instead of buying a box set. Of course, most people wouldn't want to put themselves through it anyway.


----------



## Pugg

Mahlerian said:


> I think most people, if they wanted to put themselves through that, would just loop that disc 18 times instead of buying a box set. Of course, most people wouldn't want to put themselves through it anyway.


Your words, my thoughts


----------



## JosefinaHW

Jeffrey Smith said:


> For reasons unknown to me, a lot of CDs are released earlier in Europe than in the US: a few weeks to a few months. Sometimes they never make it across the ocean at all...especially smaller labels. And some of the majors release some CDs only in Europe. A member of another forum to which I belong often posts releases by Decca Italy of Italian performers which seem to be meant only for Italy, as an example.


I also have noticed that the number of discs not available on Amazon US is increasing rapidly. At first, I would order a disc or set that said it would ship in one to three weeks, but then would never ship. Then discs that I would consider very famous/mainstream e.g., Philipe Herewweghe would never be shown on Amazon and even the those that were would have little or no information and no reviews! The same has happened to me with books re/ music: attempting to search by the author's name would produce no results; I'd have to enter the FULL title?!?? I have just subscribed to Fanfare and Gramophone and I hope that I will see what it is going on and find more complete info by reading them. If you find out what is going on, please send me a message. TYVM


----------



## Pugg

Bulldog said:


> Not the same at all. BIS 1508 is from a few years ago. His new disc has a new group of sonatas - buy with confidence.:tiphat:


Still enjoining the new disc


----------



## Pugg

​
Release date June 6th :tiphat:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4789679


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

*Vinyl*

Just ordered:


​
Mahler:Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

_Ileana Cotrubas (soprano) & Christa Ludwig_ (mezzo-soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Zubin Mehta


----------



## Chordalrock

Cristobal Morales: Seven Lamentations

Released today. There are samples on youtube:






The performances are one-voice-per-part and seem about as good as anything you'll find.


----------



## DarkAngel

This crazy cheap Haydn boxset ($55 Amazon USA sellers) just arrived, although I already have the recent Hogwood Haydn symphony boxset from Lyre label, this complete set *assembles all available Haydn symphonies from Frans Bruggen* which otherwise are very expensive and hard to find......so for that reason alone it was worth a buy


----------



## Chordalrock

Two new Per Nørgård albums available in UK now:


----------



## Vaneyes

JosefinaHW said:


> I also have noticed that the number of discs not available on Amazon US is increasing rapidly. At first, I would order a disc or set that said it would ship in one to three weeks, but then would never ship. Then discs that I would consider very famous/mainstream e.g., Philipe Herewweghe would never be shown on Amazon and even the those that were would have little or no information and no reviews! The same has happened to me with books re/ music: attempting to search by the author's name would produce no results; I'd have to enter the FULL title?!?? I have just subscribed to Fanfare and Gramophone and I hope that I will see what it is going on and find more complete info by reading them. If you find out what is going on, please send me a message. TYVM


I suspect it's a box set of several things, including laziness, ignorance, protectionism. Fanfare and Gramophone yield to payola, so you shouldn't find much backroom talk there.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


You beat me to it .


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> You beat me to it .


I wish he'd record the Transcendental Etudes. Maybe in the next volume?


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I wish he'd record the Transcendental Etudes. Maybe in the next volume?


He's still very young so, lets hope.


----------



## Marinera

Re-issue of Biber's Mystery sonatas played Manze- violin on Harmonia mundi, on June 17th, just have noticed today. Long overdue.


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> Information on link :tiphat:
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88875032272


Beaut, good presentation. Not expensive per cd, but collectively could leave a dent in my bank account.


----------



## Pugg

Out July 30 2016 .


----------



## hustlefan

A new complete Mozart edition from Universal is coming in the Fall:









http://www.mozart225.com


----------



## Pugg

hustlefan said:


> A new complete Mozart edition from Universal is coming in the Fall:
> 
> View attachment 85640
> 
> 
> http://www.mozart225.com


That's why some titles where out of print so long.


----------



## Mahlerian

A new recording of the Schoenberg String Quartets (minus the early D major) from the Asasello Quartet:










Is anyone familiar with the group?


----------



## Pugg

Mahlerian said:


> A new recording of the Schoenberg String Quartets (minus the early D major) from the Asasello Quartet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone familiar with the group?


I've got this disc ;http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Avi+Music/AVI8553140
so not really familiar but I've heard from them , playing nice though .


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

Oh my...comes out August 19th in the US.


----------



## Pugg

​
out 26-8-2016

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/the-originals-legendary-recordings-vol-2/hnum/3721733


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Oh my...comes out August 19th in the US.


World wide release same day.


----------



## Guest

^^ Cool. New releases are often later in the US for some reason. I guess we cultureless cretins deserve to wait in the eyes of some record companies.


----------



## Pugg

​
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4830356


----------



## Pugg

*Out October 7 -2016*



*Transcendental - Daniil Trifonov Plays Franz Liszt*


----------



## Mahlerian

My review of Herreweghe's Stravinsky disc is up:
Review


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> *Transcendental - Daniil Trifonov Plays Franz Liszt*


Oooh...thank you so much for alerting us--should be amazing!


----------



## Sonata

Florestan said:


> It would keep one busy for quite some time with new listening.
> So von Stade box. Nice.
> When are they going to have a big box set on Beverly Sills?


I would weep with joy....and immediately snap it up!


----------



## Guest

Another tasty treat. US release date is October 7th.


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> I would weep with joy....and immediately snap it up!


As I said before, alas never going to happening .


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Another tasty treat. US release date is October 7th.


It's going to be a poor Christmas money wise but full off joy!!! :cheers:


----------



## Pugg

Itullian said:


>


Did you know this is just one of four boxes, all Solti .
( very expensive also)


----------



## DavidA

Kontrapunctus said:


> Another tasty treat. US release date is October 7th.


I find that if you order these boxes after the release date they have come down in price.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Another tasty treat. US release date is October 7th.


I found it at Amazon.de for €29.95 free delivering.


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> As I said before, alas never going to happening .


It's a shame. it's hard to keep track of all of her compilation sets. "Beverly Sills and Friends" "Best of Beverly Sills" "Art of Beverly Sills"

Are there a lot of repeats or is it worth buying those all seperately?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Sonata said:


> It's a shame. it's hard to keep track of all of her compilation sets. "Beverly Sills and Friends" "Best of Beverly Sills" "Art of Beverly Sills"
> 
> Are there a lot of repeats or is it worth buying those all seperately?


I would look at the track lists and decide which are the best bets for the widest coverage. But ultimately, Beverly is best heard in complete operas rather than compilation sets.

I have Art of, Sillsiana, Plaisir D'Amour, Very Best of, and Welcome to Vienna. Very Best of has a second volume, or you can get the two together in a set.

Sillsiana is a particularly interesting set with sizeable highlights chunks of a couple operas/oratorios and some fun individual tracks:

Disc: 1
1. Artaxerxes, opera in 3 acts: The Soldier's tir'd of war's alarms
2. Semele, oratorio, HWV 58: Act 1. Accompagnato: Ah me! What refuge now is left me?
3. Semele, oratorio, HWV 58: Act 1. Air and Chorus: Endless pleasure, endless love
4. Semele, oratorio, HWV 58: Act 2. Air: O sleep, why dost thou leave me?
5. Semele, oratorio, HWV 58: Act 2. Air: With fond desiring
6. Semele, oratorio, HWV 58: Act 2. Duetto: Prepare then, ye immortal choir
7. Semele, oratorio, HWV 58: Act 3. Recitative: O ectasy of happiness / Air: Myself I shall adore
8. Semele, oratorio, HWV 58: Act 3. Air: thus let my thanks de paid
9. Semele, oratorio, HWV 58: Act 3. Air: I ever am granting, you always complain
10. Semele, oratorio, HWV 58: Act 3. Air: No, no! I'll take no less
11. Semele, oratorio, HWV 58: Act 3. Ah me! Too late I now repeat
12. Die Entführung aus dem Serail (The Abduction from the Seraglio), opera, K. 384: Act 1. Ach ach leibte, war so glücklich
13. Die Entführung aus dem Serail (The Abduction from the Seraglio), opera, K. 384: Act 2. Traurigkeit ward mir zum Lose
14. Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), opera, K. 620: Act 1. O zittere nicht, mein lieber Sohn!
15. Il barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville), opera: Act 1. Una voce poco va

Disc: 2
1. L'elisir d'amore, opera: Act 2. Prendi, per me sei libero
2. Ernani, opera: Act 1. Ernani, Ernani involami
3. Dinorah (Le pardon de Ploërmel), comic opera in 3 acts: Act 2. Ombre légère
4. Roméo et Juliette, opera: Act 1. Je veux vivre dans le rêve
5. Lucrezia Borgia, opera: Prologue: tranquilli ei posa... Com'è bello!... Si voli il primo a cogliere bacio d'un santo amore
6. Lucrezia Borgia, opera: Prologue: Ciel! Che vegg'io?... Di pescatore ignobile
7. Lucrezia Borgia, opera: Act 1. Così turbata?... Soli noi sioamo
8. Lucrezia Borgia, opera: Act 1. Ah, non mudia di spada!... Della Duchessa ai prieghi
9. Lucrezia Borgia, opera: Act 2. Presso Lucrezia Borgia... M'odi... ah! m'odi
10. Sillsiana, for voice & piano


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> It's a shame. it's hard to keep track of all of her compilation sets. "Beverly Sills and Friends" "Best of Beverly Sills" "Art of Beverly Sills"
> 
> Are there a lot of repeats or is it worth buying those all seperately?


Sills and Friends are mostly highlights from complete recording, bets of on DG are all tracks previously released on EMI plus a later recording with Schubert amongst other.
The EMI best of is from the 6 ore 7 disc they borrow form Westminster Records whilst they had no plans on releasing them.


----------



## Sonata

Florestan said:


> I would look at the track lists and decide which are the best bets for the widest coverage. But ultimately, Beverly is best heard in complete operas rather than compilation sets.


Indeed.  I have her Donizetti Queens set, as well as Barber of Seville. I'd love to get my hands on her full Merry Widow on CD too! That one is really hard to find


----------



## SixFootScowl

Sonata said:


> Indeed.  I have her Donizetti Queens set, as well as Barber of Seville. I'd love to get my hands on her full Merry Widow on CD too! That one is really hard to find


The two you have are excellent sets. There are many others including Tales of Hoffman, Le Coq d`or, Capuleti e i Montecchi (with Janet Baker). Especially nice set is this one:


----------



## Sonata

Oh yeah, I have her Manon, Lucia, and the Le Coq d'or that you mentioned. Just haven't gotten around to listening to them yet! Silly me, I shall rectify that this week and have a Sillsathon. I agree with you on the Puritani, I heard samples on Spotify and that should be high on the wish list.


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> Indeed.  I have her Donizetti Queens set, as well as Barber of Seville. I'd love to get my hands on her full Merry Widow on CD too! That one is really hard to find


Soanata, there's no "full " Merry Widow, only that highlights CD.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> The two you have are excellent sets. There are many others including Tales of Hoffman, Le Coq d`or, Capuleti e i Montecchi (with Janet Baker). Especially nice set is this one:


It's really time for Lucia for you now!!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

September 30, 2016
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor
Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra & Chamber Choir (Artist), Ludwig van Beethoven (Composer), Jeanne Lamon (Conductor), Ivars Taurins (Conductor)


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> Soanata, there's no "full " Merry Widow, only that highlights CD.


Good to know. No wonder it's hard to find! :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> Good to know. No wonder it's hard to find! :lol:


Happy hunting .:tiphat:


----------



## shadowdancer

I couldn't find any mention of it. Anyway, it looks like only a new clothing over the old DG box.


----------



## Pugg

shadowdancer said:


> I couldn't find any mention of it. Anyway, it looks like only a new clothing over the old DG box.


Here's a link:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4796277

Out Sept. 2-2016


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Soanata, there's no "full " Merry Widow, only that highlights CD.


Seems hard to come by this recording.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> It's really time for Lucia for you now!!


I am not keen on blood.  But I am sure the singing is great.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> I am not keen on blood.  But I am sure the singing is great.


It's not to be seen, on CD.


----------



## Sonata

Florestan DO IITTTT. It's a fabulous recording!!!


----------



## hustlefan

Something I've been waiting for - Maurizio Pollini's complete recordings on DG, coming in October -


----------



## Pugg

hustlefan said:


> Something I've been waiting for - Maurizio Pollini's complete recordings on DG, coming in October -
> 
> View attachment 87222


Do you have more information please?


----------



## hustlefan

Pugg said:


> Do you have more information please?


55 cds, 3 dvds, 200 euros

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...s-on-deutsche-grammophon/hnum/4217122?lang=en


----------



## Pugg

hustlefan said:


> 55 cds, 3 dvds, 200 euros
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...s-on-deutsche-grammophon/hnum/4217122?lang=en


Thank you very much, the only shop I did not check .


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> *Transcendental - Daniil Trifonov Plays Franz Liszt*


Oooh...he's recording all of Liszt's Etudes: Transcendental, Concert, and Paganini! Here's an interesting video from the recording sessions--he seems to be playing for a small audience:


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Oooh...he's recording all of Liszt's Etudes: Transcendental, Concert, and Paganini! Here's an interesting video from the recording sessions--he seems to be playing for a small audience:


Very small, I do thinks most are from D.G 

Lucky b#st#rds


----------



## Pugg

​
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88875173752


----------



## Pugg

​*Jonas Kaufmann: Dolce Vita*
Normal and De Luxe edition.

1. Caruso
2. Mattinata
3. Parla più piano
4. Passione
5. Un amore così grande
6. Il canto
7. Voglio vivere così
8. Catari', Catari' (Core 'ngrato)
9. Ti voglio tanto bene
10. Non ti scordar di me
11. Fenesta ca' lucive
12. Musica proibita
13. Parlami d'amore Mariù
14. Torna a Surriento
15. Volare
16. Rondine al nido
17. Con te partirò
18. Il Libro dell' Amore


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Very small, I do thinks most are from D.G
> 
> Lucky b#st#rds


It probably gives him a better sense of actually _performing_ the pieces, not simply recording them.


----------



## Pugg

​
Out Augustus 26

Bach, J S: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Mahan Esfahani (harpsichord)

Seems to be a must have.......


----------



## chesapeake bay

Pugg said:


> ​
> Out Augustus 26
> 
> Bach, J S: Goldberg Variations, BWV988
> 
> Mahan Esfahani (harpsichord)
> 
> Seems to be a must have.......


His Rameau pieces de clavecin is certainly excellent


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> Out Augustus 26
> 
> Bach, J S: Goldberg Variations, BWV988
> 
> Mahan Esfahani (harpsichord)
> 
> Seems to be a must have.......


He reminds me of comedian Jerry Lewis! (No disrespect--Esfahni is a fine player!)


----------



## Pugg

​
Release August 12th

*Julius Katchen: The Complete Decca Recordings
Limited Edition*

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/futurereleases.php?&label=decca&page=2


----------



## Guest




----------



## SamiMatar

Atmos Symphonic Odyssey

Release August 15th 2016 on iTunes and Spotify

Composed and produced by myself, Sami Matar.


----------



## Mahlerian

Normally I'm not all that interested in alternative arrangements of things, but this set looks very enticing to me:










Gethsemane [Song Fragment], arr. Schoenberg

Gurre-Lieder Part 1 Prelude and Interludes, arr. Webern for piano six hands

Six Orchestral Songs, arr. Webern for voice and piano

Klavierstuck Op. 11 No. 2, arr. Busoni

Six Little Piano Pieces, op. 19

String Quartet No. 2, movements 3 and 4, arr. Berg for voice and piano

Five Pieces for Orchestra, arr. Stein and Webern for two pianos

Chamber Symphony No. 2, arr. Schoenberg for two pianos

The previous set of the songs on Capriccio was wonderful and featured many of the same performers.


----------



## Guest

Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 3; Intermezzi, Op. 117
Berg: Piano Sonata


----------



## starthrower

Biggest box set ever!

http://pitchfork.com/news/67796-biggest-music-box-set-of-all-time-announced/


----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


> Biggest box set ever!
> 
> http://pitchfork.com/news/67796-biggest-music-box-set-of-all-time-announced/


Details specification :

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4830000


----------



## starthrower

Pugg said:


> Details specification :
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4830000


Did you order it, or put it on your Christmas want list? A good price too!


----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


> Did you order it, or put it on your Christmas want list? A good price too!


No I didn't, this is overdoing it, the extras don't interest me and for the rest, all is on Philips and still second hand for sale.


----------



## realdealblues

Pugg said:


> No I didn't, this is overdoing it, the extras don't interest me and for the rest, all is on Philips and still second hand for sale.


I was really excited to see this set until I saw the detailed list of performers and performances. I personally don't like half the recordings they chose for this set. They chose what seems like random recordings for certain works and added in extra recordings of certain things for no reason and most of them were subpar recordings in my book and not even close to the performances that were in the original Philips Complete Mozart Edition that I still have. I'll keep my old set from over 20 years ago.


----------



## Granate

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Karajan-Complete-Herbert-von/dp/B01FTALI9M









I already have every box of these, but now it is like each of them cost for less than 10 pounds. If you can spend the money to buy them straightforward, you won't regret it. The mono acoustics are incredible, except the last disc in the 1947 WPO (Master tapes were destroyed in an accident) and the Beethoven Cycle (stereo rubbish). The stereo discs are phenomenal, being the Sibelius box my favourite. The remaster is worth it. 
I am now waiting for the full opera box-sets, though I may not buy all.


----------



## Vaneyes

Granate said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Karajan-Complete-Herbert-von/dp/B01FTALI9M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have every box of these, but now it is like each of them cost for less than 10 pounds. If you can spend the money to buy them straightforward, you won't regret it. The mono acoustics are incredible, except the last disc in the 1947 WPO (Master tapes were destroyed in an accident) and the Beethoven Cycle (stereo rubbish). The stereo discs are phenomenal, being the Sibelius box my favourite. The remaster is worth it.
> I am now waiting for the full opera box-sets, though I may not buy all.


Hold the Warner boxset phone, people. MQA is coming to town. 

http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f...er-music-sign-long-term-licensing-deal-28507/


----------



## Pugg

​
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88875127202


----------



## Pugg

​
Italian Baroque - The Instrumental Edition

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/italian-baroque/hnum/3854947

50 CD / €69.95


----------



## Pugg

​
*Tharaud plays Rachmaninov*

CD;21 Oct 2016

Barcode: 0190295954697

Other participants: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra (tracks 1-3) · Alexander Vedernikov - conductor (tracks 1-3) · Sabine Devieilhe - soprano (track 9) · Aleksandar Madžar - piano (tracks 10-11) · Alexander Melnikov - piano (tracks 10-11)


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> Italian Baroque - The Instrumental Edition
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/italian-baroque/hnum/3854947
> 
> 50 CD / €69.95


A few morsels in this hodge podge that could easily end up as a doorstop. Better to do due diligence for some of these composers and buy piecemeal. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88875127202


This pianist is mellowing nicely. In my view, some of his recents (which would include not too much of this box) are his best. Hopefully, there are companies who'll still want to record him.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Fritz Wunderlich *- Complete Studio Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon

Out now( Europe)


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Tharaud plays Rachmaninov*
> 
> CD;21 Oct 2016
> 
> Barcode: 0190295954697
> 
> Other participants: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra (tracks 1-3) · Alexander Vedernikov - conductor (tracks 1-3) · Sabine Devieilhe - soprano (track 9) · Aleksandar Madžar - piano (tracks 10-11) · Alexander Melnikov - piano (tracks 10-11)


He seems almost too sensitive/delicate for Rach!


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> He seems almost too sensitive/delicate for Rach!


You could be right...

"Today, of course I'm still enthralled by the concerto's virtuosity, but now I'm more interested in its dark shadows: the sense of despair, of staring into the abyss. My interpretation of Rachmaninov has changed a lot over the years." - Alexander Tharaud


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> He seems almost too sensitive/delicate for Rach!


Still looking forward though.


----------



## Pugg

​
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88985311342

*Leontyne Price *- Prima Donna Assoluta


----------



## Pugg

*Out 7*

​
Bach: French Suites.
Murray Perahia.

Perahia signed a contract at DG. !

Out October 7 th.


----------



## Selby

^^ I hope this means that Sir Perahia is in good health! I know he has had struggles in recent years. I have long longed for a full recording of Bach's WTC.


----------



## Pugg

Selby said:


> ^^ I hope this means that Sir Perahia is in good health! I know he has had struggles in recent years. I have long longed for a full recording of Bach's WTC.


Sir as in knighted you mean?


----------



## Bohemian

Vaneyes said:


> Hold the Warner boxset phone, people. MQA is coming to town.
> 
> http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f...er-music-sign-long-term-licensing-deal-28507/


On the fence about this one , anyone want to help me of it ? Either ways , Cheers !


----------



## Bohemian

Granate said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Karajan-Complete-Herbert-von/dp/B01FTALI9M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have every box of these, but now it is like each of them cost for less than 10 pounds. If you can spend the money to buy them straightforward, you won't regret it. The mono acoustics are incredible, except the last disc in the 1947 WPO (Master tapes were destroyed in an accident) and the Beethoven Cycle (stereo rubbish). The stereo discs are phenomenal, being the Sibelius box my favourite. The remaster is worth it.
> I am now waiting for the full opera box-sets, though I may not buy all.


On the fence about this one , anyone want to help me of it ? Either ways , Cheers !


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony 9: Bruno Weil and Tafelmusik will be released on September 30th. It is a live recording. Weil and Tafelmusik will now have completed the Beethoven Symphony cycle. This will be the first completed Beethoven symphony cycle by a North American orchestra.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> *Transcendental - Daniil Trifonov Plays Franz Liszt*


This review makes me even more eager for it!

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...iil-trifonov-deutsche-grammophon-cd-classical


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> This review makes me even more eager for it!
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...iil-trifonov-deutsche-grammophon-cd-classical


He was on Dutch Television a few nights ago, just playing ( promoting) the new CD.
Il Sospiro sounded wonderful.


----------



## Granate

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/s/Deluxe%2BOpera%2BSeries

Verdi: La Traviata
Mozart: Don Giovanni, K527
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte, K620
Bizet: Carmen
Puccini: Tosca

Sale Original remastered Opera releases by Warner Classics (25-35€)


----------



## Granate

Bohemian said:


> On the fence about this one , anyone want to help me of it ? Either ways , Cheers !


Price (Right now): 90 pounds for 101 CDs is really cheap. It depends on several things: the Karajan sound, choral works in mono and Stereo, early Berliner Philharmoniker cds that are not really well produced (German Green Blue mono box). If the recording is produced by Walter Legge, it is a very good recording. The sound is surely better than many remasterings of the load of albums he produced for Deutsche Grammophon. Glotz catches up with Karajan and the stereo recordings shine. Some boxes are mixed. The green box of soloists has the worst reviews (His 4 seasons with Mutter has never been a classic). A Beethoven No.9 in the Vienna 1947 box could have been omitted because the Philharmonia is the one to take. His Tchaikovsky is better conducted with the Philharmonia in Mono than with the Berliner in Stereo (the good BPO Karajan Tchaikovsky were for DG). Some of the names are misleading: the russian/french stereo box says Orchestre de Paris and Berliner Philharmoniker, but 85% of the recordings were with the Berliner. Many of the recordings are in mono but you will not notice the difference on speakers. Many mono recordings with Walter Legge are classics of the industry.
I tried to nitpick as much as possible. For me the reason why Karajan is considered the fourth best conductor in history is the sound he achieved with world-class orchestras and the huge load of recordings he made. Any of his collections is extensive in Austro-German repertoire as well some French and Russian recordings.
DG released finally all their recordings with HvK in original sleeves, which WC doesn't (EMI covers were atrocious and lacking of any graphic art). DG has three boxes of CDs divided in decades plus the Opera box set (100-120€ each box) and WC now releases all his orchestral and choral recordings for less than 90 pounds (101cds). I hope this is enough comment for you. Good luck!


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/s/Deluxe%2BOpera%2BSeries
> 
> Verdi: La Traviata
> Mozart: Don Giovanni, K527
> Mozart: Die Zauberflöte, K620
> Bizet: Carmen
> Puccini: Tosca
> 
> Sale Original remastered Opera releases by Warner Classics (25-35€)
> 
> [


They keep milking this as if they invented opera, they just bought them for a bargain price.


----------



## Marinera

^
I like the presentation, it looks nice, tough and very convenient.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Did this one get posted yet? Release date October 14, 2016.

42 CD https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01I60XCB4/


----------



## Pugg

Marinera said:


> ^
> I like the presentation, it looks nice, tough and very convenient.


I didn't say it did not, just now when everybody is "streaming" these day it seems a bit o.t.t.
Besides that, EMI made soma nice "books" like this as well for half the price.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

​
Charles Munch - The Complete RCA Album Collection

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/search.php?searchString=0888751697928

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/complete-album-collection/hnum/2133708


----------



## Bohemian

Granate said:


> Price (Right now): 90 pounds for 101 CDs is really cheap. It depends on several things: the Karajan sound, choral works in mono and Stereo, early Berliner Philharmoniker cds that are not really well produced (German Green Blue mono box). If the recording is produced by Walter Legge, it is a very good recording. The sound is surely better than many remasterings of the load of albums he produced for Deutsche Grammophon. Glotz catches up with Karajan and the stereo recordings shine. Some boxes are mixed. The green box of soloists has the worst reviews (His 4 seasons with Mutter has never been a classic). A Beethoven No.9 in the Vienna 1947 box could have been omitted because the Philharmonia is the one to take. His Tchaikovsky is better conducted with the Philharmonia in Mono than with the Berliner in Stereo (the good BPO Karajan Tchaikovsky were for DG). Some of the names are misleading: the russian/french stereo box says Orchestre de Paris and Berliner Philharmoniker, but 85% of the recordings were with the Berliner. Many of the recordings are in mono but you will not notice the difference on speakers. Many mono recordings with Walter Legge are classics of the industry.
> I tried to nitpick as much as possible. For me the reason why Karajan is considered the fourth best conductor in history is the sound he achieved with world-class orchestras and the huge load of recordings he made. Any of his collections is extensive in Austro-German repertoire as well some French and Russian recordings.
> DG released finally all their recordings with HvK in original sleeves, which WC doesn't (EMI covers were atrocious and lacking of any graphic art). DG has three boxes of CDs divided in decades plus the Opera box set (100-120€ each box) and WC now releases all his orchestral and choral recordings for less than 90 pounds (101cds). I hope this is enough comment for you. Good luck!


Fantastic Granate !! Thanks for taking the time out to type that . Most informative and of great help . Price has shot up on Amazon Uk , will wait and watch for it to drop . Cheers !


----------



## Pugg

*Release date: 14th Oct 2016*

​http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Warner%2BClassics/9029593016


----------



## Brian Rin

Pugg said:


> ​


Got to seem him live a couple of months ago. He was kind enough to sign the Bach recording I bought, but he looked very jaded and thin... Well, really looking forward to this recording.


----------



## Pugg

Brian Rin said:


> Got to seem him live a couple of months ago. He was kind enough to sign the Bach recording I bought, but he looked very jaded and thin... Well, really looking forward to this recording.


Me too, extraordinaire pianist .


----------



## SixFootScowl

Release date: Oct 28, 2016. Full info at http://www.mozart225.com/


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Release date: Oct 28, 2016. Full info at http://www.mozart225.com/


Not in 150 years :angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
Gidon Kremer: Complete Concerto Recordings on DG & Philips
Release date October 14th .


----------



## Brian Rin

Not sure what value this will add to the saturated repertoire but he is one of my favorite pianists so...

Release date: 10/28


----------



## Pugg

​
Schoenberg: Kol Nidre 
Shostakovich: Suite on Verses of Michelangelo Buonarroti
Chicago Symphony Orchestra / Riccardo Muti.


----------



## Pugg

​
Details :

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/fu...r=&work=&performer=&medium=all&label=rca&cat=


----------



## Pugg

​
*Phase 4 Stereo*

Details :

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4830525


----------



## starthrower

Released on Oct 28th. 86 CDs


----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


> Released on Oct 28th. 86 CDs


It's almost Christmas. :clap:


----------



## starthrower

Pugg said:


> It's almost Christmas. :clap:


I'm almost fertilizer, so no sense investing in that monster. But if I was 30 years younger...


----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


> I'm almost fertilizer, so no sense investing in that monster. But if I was 30 years younger...


It looked so familiar, see post 495 .


----------



## Pugg

​
Details :
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/94796555


----------



## Guest

Might be very interesting.

http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item...utm_campaign=Naxos-NL_DistributedLabels112016


----------



## realdealblues

Traverso said:


> Might be very interesting.
> 
> http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item...utm_campaign=Naxos-NL_DistributedLabels112016


Awesome...I definitely need to get that one!


----------



## Pugg

realdealblues said:


> Awesome...I definitely need to get that one!


I will wait for the library copy first before buying this time.


----------



## Pugg

​
Gustavo Dudamel conducting the New Year concert from Vienna.
Release on CD ( January ) DVD and L.P later.


----------



## jegreenwood

Pugg said:


> ​
> Gustavo Dudamel conducting the New Year concert from Vienna.
> Release on CD ( January ) DVD and L.P later.


Think of all the money Sony will have wasted if the apocalypse occurs on December 31.


----------



## Pugg

jegreenwood said:


> Think of all the money Sony will have wasted if the apocalypse occurs on December 31.


Don't worry, just a photo shop.


----------



## Pugg

*Preghiera" Album fromn Gidon Kremer und Daniil Trifonov!!*

http://www.klassikakzente.de/gidon-...lip-glass-new-seasons-movement-iv-jonas-mekas
It's in German, but you get the point.


----------



## Pugg

​
Mstislav Rostropovich: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon
Info:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/94796789


----------



## Pugg

Bruckner/ Barenboim.
info:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4796985


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> http://www.klassikakzente.de/gidon-...lip-glass-new-seasons-movement-iv-jonas-mekas
> It's in German, but you get the point.












February 24th--yeah baby! Trifonov told me about this, but I didn't realize it was coming out so soon! (At least in Europe...)


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> ​
> Mstislav Rostropovich: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon
> Info:
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/94796789


I can't help thinking of a former forum friend L'enfer. She loved the cello, and Rostropovich. No doubt she would have snapped this one up.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Bruckner/ Barenboim.
> info:
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4796985


Third Bruckner cycle? I think that's enough, Danny.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> I can't help thinking of a former forum friend L'enfer. She loved the cello, and Rostropovich. No doubt she would have snapped this one up.


New releases worked. She only bought new.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Third Bruckner cycle? I think that's enough, Danny.


Danny ? :


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> Gustavo Dudamel conducting the New Year concert from Vienna.
> Release on CD ( January ) DVD and L.P later.


Another I won't watch much of, as has been the case for a lot of years. Haven't watched it in its entirety since the Harnoncourt and Muti years.


----------



## Vaneyes

Traverso said:


> Might be very interesting.
> 
> http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item...utm_campaign=Naxos-NL_DistributedLabels112016


With that set-up, Otto only needed a TV and popcorn.


----------



## Vaneyes

Update on how the big boy did. *Mozart 225* (post #500).

http://qz.com/860786/mozart-outstrips-drake-adele-kanye-west-in-cd-sales-in-2016/


----------



## Marinera

^

6000 people bought it... That's a lot! and in two months. My estimate was something up to or around 500 when I read about this release

Actually, this is good to know, though I didn't add to the statistic. 

That's one gargantuan box, and I prefer busts to posters


----------



## Pugg

​
Out January 7th .


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Release date: Oct 28, 2016. Full info at http://www.mozart225.com/


A friend of ours has the box, it's a bit shabby, nice reading things but those sleeves are made very cheap. 
I do recall realdealbueas saying something about the 90 ties box, you are completely right.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Preghiera*
*Gidon Kremer , Daniil Trifonov , Giedre Dirvanauskaite .*


----------



## Pugg

​
Pierre Fournier: Complete Recordings on DG, Decca & Philips
Limited Edition

Pierre Fournier (cello)


----------



## realdealblues

Pugg said:


> ​
> Pierre Fournier: Complete Recordings on DG, Decca & Philips
> Limited Edition
> 
> Pierre Fournier (cello)


Definitely will need to get that one!


----------



## Pugg

realdealblues said:


> Definitely will need to get that one!


No index yet, will update as soon as it's on the site.


----------



## Pugg

realdealblues said:


> Definitely will need to get that one!


If you would like the details the box contains:

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/the-pierre-fournier-edition/hnum/5731149


----------



## Guest

I like his music, but I'm not going to pay full price for 26 minutes of music!


----------



## Chordalrock

New recording of Ligeti piano concerto being released in a couple of weeks:










EDIT: Already out in the USA.


----------



## Pugg

​
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/94796127


----------



## runssical

Female Korean conductor Shiyeon Sung and a little known (to us) Korean orchestra deliver smashing Mahler 5 in stunning sound where every instrument is allowed to breath in sparkling clarity and depth. The recording was released in mid-December and is available on a few streaming platforms.

PM me for details.


----------



## Pugg

runssical said:


> View attachment 91678
> 
> 
> Female Korean conductor Shiyeon Sung and a little known (to us) Korean orchestra deliver smashing Mahler 5 in stunning sound where every instrument is allowed to breath in sparkling clarity and depth. The recording was released in mid-December and is available on a few streaming platforms.
> 
> PM me for details.


Can't you just give us the details on this thread?


----------



## SixFootScowl

^ Sound clips on this amazon listing of it: www.amazon.com/dp/B01N21YFL3/

Release date: Jan 20, 2017


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> ^ Sound clips on this amazon listing of it: www.amazon.com/dp/B01N21YFL3/
> 
> Release date: Jan 20, 2017


Yes I found that also that's why I am so curious about poster's "PM.me"


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Yes I found that also that's why I am so curious about poster's "PM.me"


No matter. I won't be buying it any time soon. Would have to go to used sales around $5 for me to consider.


----------



## hustlefan

http://www.broadwayworld.com/articl...nics-175th-Season-With-CD-Release-47-20170120


----------



## runssical

Reissued in a budget digital boxset.


----------



## runssical

I was trying to be discrete. PM me for details = PM me for the album itself.


----------



## Pugg

​
Out March 25th
details:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Warner+Classics/9029589230


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

​
*Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde*

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Jonathan Nott
Out April 7th


----------



## JohnD

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde*
> 
> Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Jonathan Nott
> Out April 7th


What a great cover design!


----------



## Pugg

JohnD said:


> What a great cover design!


The one problem I have that's not about Kaufmann first but Mahler.


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde*
> 
> Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Jonathan Nott
> Out April 7th


To be clear for everyone: Jonas is singing _all_ lieder.


----------



## Pugg

​
New Recording!!!
*Bach, J* S: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

James Gilchrist tenor (Evangelist), Stephan Loges bass (Jesus), Hannah Morrison, Zoë Brookshaw, Charlotte Ashley (soprano), Reginald Mobley, Eleanor Minney (alto), Hugo Hymas (tenor), Ashley Riches, Alex Ashworth, Jonathan Sells (bass)

English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir, Trinity Boys Choir, _Sir John Eliot Gardiner_
Sorry no bigger pic to find.


----------



## Pugg

*For the Glass fans.*

​
Philip Glass: The Complete Sony Recordings ( out now)

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88985337612


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> ​
> Philip Glass: The Complete Sony Recordings ( out now)
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88985337612


I'll avoid that one.


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde*
> 
> Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Jonathan Nott
> Out April 7th


Utterly ridiculous project. Mahler wrote it for two contrasting voices.


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> I'll avoid that one.


I do, but I know there are Glass fans on the forum.


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Utterly ridiculous project. Mahler wrote it for two contrasting voices.


I am just the messenger.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Schubert*: Winterreise D911
Festival d'Aix-en-Provence, France, July 2015

Matthias Goerne (baritone) & Markus Hinterhäuser (piano)

Details:
other shops available


http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/C+Major/738008


----------



## Guest

March 10th.


----------



## Pugg

​*Chopin: Jan Lisiecki *

Out March 7th


----------



## CMonteverdi

Quite interesting!

Lk


----------



## Heliogabo

I didn't wanted mor four seasons in my collection but now I'm waiting for this:










The sample track available on spotify shows (even there) an impressive sound and gorgeous playing. 
My passion for this piece seems to be a never ending story of endless curiosity.


----------



## Pugg

​Another Bernstein box, his own works.
Details in German. 
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/leonard-bernstein-the-c/hnum/5086617


----------



## jegreenwood

Pugg said:


> ​Another Bernstein box, his own works.
> Details in German.
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/leonard-bernstein-the-c/hnum/5086617


Not out in the U.S. yet according to Amazon. As a fan of his Broadway scores, I'm glad to see you get two (very different) versions of "Candide." I've owned those two plus a version with a New York City Opera cast and his studio version for DG. For starters, no two have the same music. "Candide" was rewritten so many times. I saw the 1974 version (an especially radical revision of the original) and a more recent Broadway revival. I've also seen the City Opera version on TV.

I also bought his studio version of "West Side Story," which was a big mistake. (His and mine.) I've owned the original Broadway cast album in one format or another since my father gave me his mono LP sometime in the 1960s.

And I've seen the most recent Broadway revivals of "On the Town" and "Wonderful Town." "On the Town," which opened originally during World War II, must have been an emotional experience for many. Much of the plot is escapist, but several of the songs definitely are not. And it's amazing that when MGM made the film they threw out most of the score.


----------



## Pugg

jegreenwood said:


> Not out in the U.S. yet according to Amazon. As a fan of his Broadway scores, I'm glad to see you get two (very different) versions of "Candide." I've owned those two plus a version with a New York City Opera cast and his studio version for DG. For starters, no two have the same music. "Candide" was rewritten so many times. I saw the 1974 version (an especially radical revision of the original) and a more recent Broadway revival. I've also seen the City Opera version on TV.
> 
> I also bought his studio version of "West Side Story," which was a big mistake. (His and mine.) I've owned the original Broadway cast album in one format or another since my father gave me his mono LP sometime in the 1960s.
> 
> And I've seen the most recent Broadway revivals of "On the Town" and "Wonderful Town." "On the Town," which opened originally during World War II, must have been an emotional experience for many. Much of the plot is escapist, but several of the songs definitely are not. And it's amazing that when MGM made the film they threw out most of the score.


For Europe it is next month release ( March 2017), we are always a bit earlier.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Expected later today......!!!


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Utterly ridiculous project. Mahler wrote it for two contrasting voices.


Review from a bootleg DVD:

Europe, 6/23/16. Jonas Kaufmann, tenor. Jonathan Nott, conductor. BONUS: 2016 performance of Wagner's "Wesendonck Lieder". (Fan-Shot Video, Excellent Quality, No Subtitles)



> *Get it - don't hesitate*
> Graeme Withers (Melbourne Australia)	1/15/2017 9:11 PM
> Ten stars if that were possible for the Mahler. Sony were thinking of releasing it commercially but never did. Your only chance, I'd say.


----------



## Pugg

​Wiener Philharmoniker 175th Anniversary Edition

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4797090


----------



## realdealblues

Pugg said:


> ​Another Bernstein box, his own works.
> Details in German.
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/leonard-bernstein-the-c/hnum/5086617


Very Cool, but come on Sony. Please remaster and release all his vocal recordings and multiple symphony releases along with everything else not in the "Bernstein Symphony Edition" box set and the "Concertos and Orchestral Works" box sets.


----------



## Pugg

​
Artur Schnabel - The RCA Victor Recordings

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/RCA/88985389712


----------



## Vaneyes

Info.

https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Dec...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B01MU3373Z










Info.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/fu...&work=&performer=biondi&medium=CD&label=&cat=


----------



## Guest

If this SACD were copied straight from the analog master tapes, then maybe I'd pay $70 (the lowest price...), but one just never knows the actual source these companies use. For all we know, it could be a dub of the standard CDs, then transferred to SACD!


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Preghiera*
> *Gidon Kremer , Daniil Trifonov , Giedre Dirvanauskaite .*


JPC parcel is on the way including this one.......:clap:


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> JPC parcel is on the way including this one.......:clap:


I'm envious! I pre-ordered it from Amazon US--comes out March 3rd here.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm envious! I pre-ordered it from Amazon US--comes out March 3rd here.


According to the DHL site it should be here between 14.00-16.00 ( our time)


----------



## Pugg

​Thanks to Bettina! :cheers:


----------



## Bettina

Pugg said:


> ​Thanks to Bettina! :cheers:


You're welcome. I'm glad you decided to go ahead and buy it. I promise that you will have many happy hours of listening to this wonderful CD!


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> You're welcome. I'm glad you decided to go ahead and buy it. I promise that you will have many happy hours of listening to this wonderful CD!


Oh dear , should have been in latest purchase topic


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> According to the DHL site it should be here between 14.00-16.00 ( our time)


I expect a detailed report!


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> I expect a detailed report!


Never mind--ProStudioMasters released it today...and on sale!


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​Thanks to Bettina! :cheers:


Hyperion 2005 release.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Never mind--ProStudioMasters released it today...and on sale!


Still not in, my hand are tight due through a driver from DHL.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Hyperion 2005 release.


I corrected myself......


> Oh dear , should have been in latest purchase topic


----------



## Pugg

​*Monteverdi: The Other Vespers
*
Castello, D: Sonata in D minor

Frescobaldi: Toccata terza (1615)

Gabrieli, G: Magnificat a14

Monteverdi:
Dixit Dominus II

Confitebor tibi Domine (Secondo)

Beatus vir (from Selva Morale e Spirituali)

Laudate pueri

Laudate Dominum

Ut queant laxis from Selva morale e spirituale

Salve, O Regina

Palestrina: Ave Verum

Usper: Sonata à 8

Viadana: Deus in adiutorium meum

I Fagiolini, Robert Hollingworth

Out- late March / early April


----------



## Pugg

​
Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos 1 & 2
Evgeny Sudbin.
Out March 30th.


----------



## Selby




----------



## Selby




----------



## Selby




----------



## Selby




----------



## Selby




----------



## Selby




----------



## Selby




----------



## Selby




----------



## Selby




----------



## Selby




----------



## Selby




----------



## Selby




----------



## Selby




----------



## Selby




----------



## Selby




----------



## Selby




----------



## Pugg

​
DVD

Haydn: The Creation

Musica Saeculorum


----------



## Selby




----------



## RobertKC

*Bach Trios*

I'm listening to this on Spotify Premium, and thinking of buying the 24bit/96kHz FLAC download from HDTracks:


----------



## Guest




----------



## SixFootScowl

skip it, mis post

well as long as I have this post now, why abort it? I may as well say what I have been thinking. This is not the mis post, but so long as I am here, I feel like that guy leaning on the piano in the previous post would be spooky to run into him in a dark alleyway.


----------



## SixFootScowl

New York Philharmonic - 175th Anniversary Edition, 
a 65-CD compilation of the Orchestra's recordings from 1917 to 1995, 
released April 7, 2017, on the Sony Classical label. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M5FQZCK



















> The compilation centers on symphonic works led by Philharmonic Music Directors - including Leonard Bernstein (on 25 of the discs), Pierre Boulez, Kurt Masur, Zubin Mehta, Dimitri Mitropoulos, Leopold Stokowski, Arturo Toscanini, and more - plus guests conductors such as Igor Stravinsky and Thomas Beecham. And it comes with a 160-page hardcover book with an introduction by Philharmonic Archivist / Historian Barbara Haws titled "The New York Philharmonic: A Musician's Orchestra for 175 Years."


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

Brahms: String Sextets Nos. 1 & 2
Live from Aix Easter Festival 2016

Out now!!!!!


----------



## Selby

June 23rd in the US!


----------



## Janspe

I simply _cannot wait_ for this!


----------



## Pugg

​
Lili Kraus plays Mozart Piano Concertos

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88985302582

Out May 7th


----------



## Pugg

​
The Art of Riccardo Muti.
Philips and EMI works combined. 
Symphonic.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> The Art of Riccardo Muti.
> Philips and EMI works combined.
> Symphonic.


Oooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhh.


*Beethoven:*​*Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61*
Vadim Repin (violin)
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Brahms:*​*Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68*
Philadelphia Orchestra
*Variations on a theme by Haydn for orchestra, Op. 56a 'St Anthony Variations'*
Philadelphia Orchestra
*Haydn:*​*The Seven Last Words of Our Saviour on the Cross (Orchestral version, 1786)*
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Mozart:*​*Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K550*
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Symphony No. 41 in C major, K551 'Jupiter'*
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Mussorgsky:*​*Pictures at an Exhibition*
Philadelphia Orchestra
*A Night on the Bare Mountain*
Philadelphia Orchestra
*Paganini:*​*Violin Concerto No. 4 in D minor*
Gidon Kremer (violin)
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Sonata Varsavia, MS 57*
Gidon Kremer (violin)
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Prokofiev:*​*Symphony No. 1 in D major, Op. 25 'Classical'*
Philadelphia Orchestra
*Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 44*
Philadelphia Orchestra
*Symphony No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 100*
Philadelphia Orchestra
*The Meeting Of the Volga and the Don - Festive Poem, Op. 130*
Philadelphia Orchestra
*Schumann:*​*Symphony No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 38 'Spring'*
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120*
Wiener Philharmoniker
*Strauss, R:*​*Don Juan, Op. 20*
Berliner Philharmoniker
*Aus Italien, Op. 16*
Berliner Philharmoniker


http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4828013


----------



## Vaneyes

No doubt Warner has more Muti boxes planned. IIRC Verdi and Cherubini thus far. I like the Verdi front cover, a touch of Bela Lugosi, if I may say so.

http://www.warnerclassics.com/relea...cardo-muti-riccardo-muti-the-verdi-collection


----------



## SixFootScowl

Here is a remarkable contralto. I saw her live last night in Handel's Ariodante and she was awesome!










Releases next month.
Clips: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06ZYSN9XB/

Special price on this at Presto


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Oooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhh.
> 
> 
> *Beethoven:*​*Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61*
> Vadim Repin (violin)
> Wiener Philharmoniker
> *Brahms:*​*Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68*
> Philadelphia Orchestra
> *Variations on a theme by Haydn for orchestra, Op. 56a 'St Anthony Variations'*
> Philadelphia Orchestra
> *Haydn:*​*The Seven Last Words of Our Saviour on the Cross (Orchestral version, 1786)*
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> *Mozart:*​*Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K550*
> Wiener Philharmoniker
> *Symphony No. 41 in C major, K551 'Jupiter'*
> Wiener Philharmoniker
> *Mussorgsky:*​*Pictures at an Exhibition*
> Philadelphia Orchestra
> *A Night on the Bare Mountain*
> Philadelphia Orchestra
> *Paganini:*​*Violin Concerto No. 4 in D minor*
> Gidon Kremer (violin)
> Wiener Philharmoniker
> *Sonata Varsavia, MS 57*
> Gidon Kremer (violin)
> Wiener Philharmoniker
> *Prokofiev:*​*Symphony No. 1 in D major, Op. 25 'Classical'*
> Philadelphia Orchestra
> *Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 44*
> Philadelphia Orchestra
> *Symphony No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 100*
> Philadelphia Orchestra
> *The Meeting Of the Volga and the Don - Festive Poem, Op. 130*
> Philadelphia Orchestra
> *Schumann:*​*Symphony No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 38 'Spring'*
> Wiener Philharmoniker
> *Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120*
> Wiener Philharmoniker
> *Strauss, R:*​*Don Juan, Op. 20*
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> *Aus Italien, Op. 16*
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> 
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4828013


 I hope you did , or do sleep well, my mistake.
Thank goodness I am human


----------



## hustlefan

Vladimir Ashkenazy, Complete Concerto recordings, 46 cds and 2 DVDs, out June 2, $118.50.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4831752


----------



## hustlefan

Rudolf Serkin, Complete Columbia Album Collection, 75 cds, out August 25, $200

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XKWL779


----------



## realdealblues

hustlefan said:


> Rudolf Serkin, Complete Columbia Album Collection, 75 cds, out August 25, $200
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XKWL779


Can't wait for that one!


----------



## Pugg

realdealblues said:


> Can't wait for that one!


Me neither, birthday coming soon.


----------



## jegreenwood

Pugg said:


> Me neither, birthday coming soon.


I've sworn off the big boxes, but that one is very tempting . . .


----------



## Judith

Selby said:


>


Have the Steven Isserlis set! Love it!


----------



## Pugg

jegreenwood said:


> I've sworn off the big boxes, but that one is very tempting . . .


They are really early with announcement, August release I see.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Releases next month (June 16):









Can listen to lengthy clips here:
https://dg.lnk.to/nezet-seguin_mendelssohn


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Releases next month (June 16):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can listen to lengthy clips here:
> https://dg.lnk.to/nezet-seguin_mendelssohn


It's on my birthday wish list.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> It's on my birthday wish list.


I wish too, but will wait hoping someday for good used prices.


----------



## hustlefan

Daniel Barenboim - The Solo recordings on Deutsche Grammophon - 39 cds - out June 23

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...ecordings-on-deutsche-grammophon/hnum/6893347


----------



## Guest

hustlefan said:


> Daniel Barenboim - The Solo recordings on Deutsche Grammophon - 39 cds - out June 23
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...ecordings-on-deutsche-grammophon/hnum/6893347


And he didn't even have to die first.


----------



## Vaneyes

COMPLETE RECORDINGS ON DECCA, DEUTSCHE GRAMMOPHON AND PHILIPS
(stereo unless otherwise indicated)
(recorded by DG unless otherwise indicated)

C.P.E. BACH
- Concerto Wq172: Rudolf Baumgartner, Festival Strings Lucerne 1961
BACH
- Suites (6) BWV1007-1012 for Cello Solo 1960
- Sonata BWV1027 for Viola da Gamba & Harpsichord with Ernest Lush, piano 1952 (Decca) mono
- Chorale "Herzlich tut mich verlangen" BWV727 (arr cello) with Ernest Lush, piano 1952 (Decca) mono
- "Ave Maria" (arr. Gounod) with Lamar Crowson, piano 1969
BEETHOVEN
- Concerto for Violin, Cello & Piano with Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin) & Geza Anda (piano): Ferenc Fricsay, Berlin Radio Symphony 1960
- Sonatas (5) and Variations (3) for Cello & Piano:
---- with Friederich Gulda 1959
---- with Wilhelm Kempff 1965
- Piano Trios (8) with Henryk Szeryng (violin) & Wilhelm Kempff (piano) 1969-70 (includes WoO38 & 39)
- Variations for Piano Trio Op. 44 & 121a with Szeryng & Kempff 1969-70
- Clarinet Trio with Karl Leister & Wilhelm Kempff 1969-70
BLOCH
- Nigun from Baal Shem (arr cello) with Ernest Lush, piano 1952 (Decca) mono
- Schelomo for Cello & Orch: Alfred Wallenstein, Berlin Philharmonic 1966
BOCCHERINI
- Concerto in B Flat (arr. Grutzmacher):
---- Karl Munchinger, Stuttgart Chamber Orch. 1952 (Decca) mono
---- Rudolf Baumgartner, Festival Strings Lucerne 1961
BRAHMS
- Sonatas (2) for Cello & Piano:
---- with Wilhelm Backhaus 1955 (Decca) mono
---- with Rudolf Firkusny 1965
---- with Jean Fonda (Philips) 1984
- Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.78 (arr cello by Paul Klengel) with Jean Fonda (Philips) 1984
- Feldeinsamkeit Op.86, No.2 (arr cello) with Lamar Crowson, piano 1969
BRUCH
- Kol Nidrei for Cello & Orchestra: Jean Martinon, Lamoureux Orch. 1960
CHOPIN
- Sonata for Cello & Piano with Jean Fonda 1971
- Nocturne Op.9, No.2 (arr cello) with Lamar Crowson, piano 1969
COUPERIN
- Pieces en Concert for Cello & Strings:
----- Karl Munchinger, Stuttgart Chamber Orch. 1952 (Decca) mono
----- Rudolf Baumgartner, Festival Strings Lucerne 1963
DEBUSSY
- Beau soir (arr cello) with Ernest Lush (piano) 1952 (Decca) mono
DVORAK
- Concerto Op.104:
---- Raphael Kubelik, Vienna Philharmonic 1954 (Decca) mono
---- George Szell, Berlin Philharmonic 1961
- Rondo Op.94 for Cello & Piano with Lamar Crowson 1969
ELGAR
- Concerto: Alfred Wallenstein, Berlin Philharmonic 1966
FAURE
- La fileuse (arr cello) with Ernest Lush (piano) 1952 (Decca) mono
FRANCK
- Sonata for Violin & Piano (arr cello) with Jean Fonda 1971
FRANCOUER
- Adagio from Cello Sonata in E Major with Lamar Crowson (pianoi) 1969
GERSHWIN
- Prelude No.2 for Piano (arr. cello) with Ernest Lush (piano) 1952 (Decca) mono
GRANADOS
- Andante con moto (arr cello) with Ernest Lush (piano) 1952 (Decca) mono
- Granadina (arr cello) with Ernest Lush (piano) 1952 (Decca) mono
GRIEG
- Sonata for Cello & Piano with Jean Fonda (Philips) 1984
HAYDN
- Concerto 1: Rudolf Baumgartner, Festival Strings Lucerne 1967
- Concerto 2:
---- Karl Munchinger, Stuttgart Chamber Orch. 1953 (Decca) mono
---- Rudolf Baumgartner, Festival Strings Lucerne 1964
- Minuet from Sonata HobVI:6 (arr cello) with Lamar Crowson (piano) 1969
KREISLER
- Chanson Louis XIII & Pavane (arr cello) with Ernest Lush (piano) 1952 (Decca) mono
LALO
- Concerto in D Minor: Jean Martinon, Lamoureux Orch. 1960
MENDELSSOHN
- Variations Concertantes Op.17 with Jean Fonda (piano) 1967
NIN
- Granadina with Ernest Lush (piano) 1952 (Decca) mono
PAGANINI
- Variations on a Theme from Rossini's Moses (arr cello) with Lamar Crowson (piano) 1969
POPPER
- Elfentanz Op.39 for Cello & Piano with Lamar Crowson 1969
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV
- Hymn to the Sun from Le Coq d'or (arr cello) with Lamar Crowson (piano) 1969
- Flight of the Bumble-Bee from Tsar Sultan (arr cello) with Lamar Crowson (piano) 1969
SAINT-SAENS
- Concerto 1: Jean Martinon, Lamoureux Orch. 1960
- The Swan from Carnival of the Animals with Lamar Crowson (piano) 1969
SCHUBERT
- Arpeggione Sonata for cello & Piano with Jean Fonda 1967
SCHUMANN
- Adagio & Allegro Op.70 with Lamar Crowson (piano) 1969
- Fantasiestucke Op.73 with Jean Fonda (piano) 1967
- Funf Stucke im Volkston Op.102 with Jean Fonda (piano) 1967
R.STRAUSS
- Don Quixote:
---- Clemens Krauss, Vienna Philharmonic 1953 (Decca) mono
---- Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic 1965
STRAVINSKY
- Suite Italienne with Ernest Lush (piano) 1965
- Chanson russe from Mavra (arr cello) with Ernest Lush (piano) 1965
TCHAIKOVSKY
- Pezzo capriccioso Op.62 for Cello & Piano with Lamar Crowson 1969
- Valse sentimentale Op.51, No.6 (arr cello) with Lamar Crowson (piano) 1969
VIVALDI
- Concerto for Cello arranged from Cello Sonata RV40:
---- Karl Munchinger, Stuttgart Chamber Orch. 1952 (Decca) mono
---- Rudolf Baumgartner, Festival Strings Lucerne 1963
WEBER
- Largetto & Rondo from Violin Sonata Op.10, No.3 (arr cello) with Lamar Crowson (piano) 1969


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> COMPLETE RECORDINGS ON DECCA, DEUTSCHE GRAMMOPHON AND PHILIPS
> (stereo unless otherwise indicated)
> (recorded by DG unless otherwise indicated)
> 
> C.P.E. BACH
> - Concerto Wq172: Rudolf Baumgartner, Festival Strings Lucerne 1961
> BACH
> - Suites (6) BWV1007-1012 for Cello Solo 1960
> - Sonata BWV1027 for Viola da Gamba & Harpsichord with Ernest Lush, piano 1952 (Decca) mono
> - Chorale "Herzlich tut mich verlangen" BWV727 (arr cello) with Ernest Lush, piano 1952 (Decca) mono
> - "Ave Maria" (arr. Gounod) with Lamar Crowson, piano 1969
> BEETHOVEN
> - Concerto for Violin, Cello & Piano with Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin) & Geza Anda (piano): Ferenc Fricsay, Berlin Radio Symphony 1960
> - Sonatas (5) and Variations (3) for Cello & Piano:
> ---- with Friederich Gulda 1959
> ---- with Wilhelm Kempff 1965
> - Piano Trios (8) with Henryk Szeryng (violin) & Wilhelm Kempff (piano) 1969-70 (includes WoO38 & 39)
> - Variations for Piano Trio Op. 44 & 121a with Szeryng & Kempff 1969-70
> - Clarinet Trio with Karl Leister & Wilhelm Kempff 1969-70
> BLOCH
> - Nigun from Baal Shem (arr cello) with Ernest Lush, piano 1952 (Decca) mono
> - Schelomo for Cello & Orch: Alfred Wallenstein, Berlin Philharmonic 1966
> BOCCHERINI
> - Concerto in B Flat (arr. Grutzmacher):
> ---- Karl Munchinger, Stuttgart Chamber Orch. 1952 (Decca) mono
> ---- Rudolf Baumgartner, Festival Strings Lucerne 1961
> BRAHMS
> - Sonatas (2) for Cello & Piano:
> ---- with Wilhelm Backhaus 1955 (Decca) mono
> ---- with Rudolf Firkusny 1965
> ---- with Jean Fonda (Philips) 1984
> - Sonata for Violin & Piano Op.78 (arr cello by Paul Klengel) with Jean Fonda (Philips) 1984
> - Feldeinsamkeit Op.86, No.2 (arr cello) with Lamar Crowson, piano 1969
> BRUCH
> - Kol Nidrei for Cello & Orchestra: Jean Martinon, Lamoureux Orch. 1960
> CHOPIN
> - Sonata for Cello & Piano with Jean Fonda 1971
> - Nocturne Op.9, No.2 (arr cello) with Lamar Crowson, piano 1969
> COUPERIN
> - Pieces en Concert for Cello & Strings:
> ----- Karl Munchinger, Stuttgart Chamber Orch. 1952 (Decca) mono
> ----- Rudolf Baumgartner, Festival Strings Lucerne 1963
> DEBUSSY
> - Beau soir (arr cello) with Ernest Lush (piano) 1952 (Decca) mono
> DVORAK
> - Concerto Op.104:
> ---- Raphael Kubelik, Vienna Philharmonic 1954 (Decca) mono
> ---- George Szell, Berlin Philharmonic 1961
> - Rondo Op.94 for Cello & Piano with Lamar Crowson 1969
> ELGAR
> - Concerto: Alfred Wallenstein, Berlin Philharmonic 1966
> FAURE
> - La fileuse (arr cello) with Ernest Lush (piano) 1952 (Decca) mono
> FRANCK
> - Sonata for Violin & Piano (arr cello) with Jean Fonda 1971
> FRANCOUER
> - Adagio from Cello Sonata in E Major with Lamar Crowson (pianoi) 1969
> GERSHWIN
> - Prelude No.2 for Piano (arr. cello) with Ernest Lush (piano) 1952 (Decca) mono
> GRANADOS
> - Andante con moto (arr cello) with Ernest Lush (piano) 1952 (Decca) mono
> - Granadina (arr cello) with Ernest Lush (piano) 1952 (Decca) mono
> GRIEG
> - Sonata for Cello & Piano with Jean Fonda (Philips) 1984
> HAYDN
> - Concerto 1: Rudolf Baumgartner, Festival Strings Lucerne 1967
> - Concerto 2:
> ---- Karl Munchinger, Stuttgart Chamber Orch. 1953 (Decca) mono
> ---- Rudolf Baumgartner, Festival Strings Lucerne 1964
> - Minuet from Sonata HobVI:6 (arr cello) with Lamar Crowson (piano) 1969
> KREISLER
> - Chanson Louis XIII & Pavane (arr cello) with Ernest Lush (piano) 1952 (Decca) mono
> LALO
> - Concerto in D Minor: Jean Martinon, Lamoureux Orch. 1960
> MENDELSSOHN
> - Variations Concertantes Op.17 with Jean Fonda (piano) 1967
> NIN
> - Granadina with Ernest Lush (piano) 1952 (Decca) mono
> PAGANINI
> - Variations on a Theme from Rossini's Moses (arr cello) with Lamar Crowson (piano) 1969
> POPPER
> - Elfentanz Op.39 for Cello & Piano with Lamar Crowson 1969
> RIMSKY-KORSAKOV
> - Hymn to the Sun from Le Coq d'or (arr cello) with Lamar Crowson (piano) 1969
> - Flight of the Bumble-Bee from Tsar Sultan (arr cello) with Lamar Crowson (piano) 1969
> SAINT-SAENS
> - Concerto 1: Jean Martinon, Lamoureux Orch. 1960
> - The Swan from Carnival of the Animals with Lamar Crowson (piano) 1969
> SCHUBERT
> - Arpeggione Sonata for cello & Piano with Jean Fonda 1967
> SCHUMANN
> - Adagio & Allegro Op.70 with Lamar Crowson (piano) 1969
> - Fantasiestucke Op.73 with Jean Fonda (piano) 1967
> - Funf Stucke im Volkston Op.102 with Jean Fonda (piano) 1967
> R.STRAUSS
> - Don Quixote:
> ---- Clemens Krauss, Vienna Philharmonic 1953 (Decca) mono
> ---- Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic 1965
> STRAVINSKY
> - Suite Italienne with Ernest Lush (piano) 1965
> - Chanson russe from Mavra (arr cello) with Ernest Lush (piano) 1965
> TCHAIKOVSKY
> - Pezzo capriccioso Op.62 for Cello & Piano with Lamar Crowson 1969
> - Valse sentimentale Op.51, No.6 (arr cello) with Lamar Crowson (piano) 1969
> VIVALDI
> - Concerto for Cello arranged from Cello Sonata RV40:
> ---- Karl Munchinger, Stuttgart Chamber Orch. 1952 (Decca) mono
> ---- Rudolf Baumgartner, Festival Strings Lucerne 1963
> WEBER
> - Largetto & Rondo from Violin Sonata Op.10, No.3 (arr cello) with Lamar Crowson (piano) 1969


The last to add towards my birthday list.
( long as one under arm by now):lol:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Selby

http://www.warnerclassics.com/shop/5429536,0190295888503/olivier-latry-voyages:

Voyages is the first album to be recorded on the spectacular new organ of the Paris Philharmonie. Comprising Voyages of 11 famous pieces - ranging from Bach to Khachaturian by way of Mendelssohn, Chopin, Liszt, Wagner, Saint-Saëns, Rimsky-Korsakov, Fauré, Debussy and Falla - it showcases both the 'symphonic' capacities of the new organ and the phenomenal artistry of leading French organist Olivier Latry.

Paris's magnificent new concert hall, the Philharmonie, opened in January 2015, but its monumental organ - which has over 6000 pipes and 91 different stops and weighs more than 25 tonnes - was not inaugurated until early 2016. This album, Voyages, comprising famous short pieces transcribed for organ, is the first to be recorded on the instrument.

The organist is Olivier Latry. A native of northern France, he is closely associated with a far older Parisian landmark, the Cathedral of Notre- Dame, where he has held the position of Titular Organist for more than 30 years. He is also Professor of Organ at the Paris Conservatoire and a celebrated international performer who has appeared in 50 countries across five continents. As the Boston Globe has said: "No organist comes with more impressive credentials than Olivier Latry," while the New York Times has described him as "a brilliant instrumentalist" and Gramophone has judged that "Latry's mastery of both instrument and repertoire is undeniable."


----------



## Pugg

​
Out June 9

Summer Night Concert 2017

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/fu...ork=&performer=fleming&medium=all&label=&cat=


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


>


And....did you buy it?


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> And....did you buy it?


No, I'm not that much of a fan!


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> No, I'm not that much of a fan!


Okay, on the slightly different subject...do you check out the new vinyl releases on the presto site?


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Okay, on the slightly different subject...do you check out the new vinyl releases on the presto site?


No, usually just their CDs and hi-res files. I suppose I should, though!


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> No, usually just their CDs and hi-res files. I suppose I should, though!


Lots of old DG and Decca / Philps release.:angel:


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Lots of old DG and Decca / Philps release.:angel:


It's getting pretty hot here in CA, these days, so I usually confine my vinyl purchases to autumn and winter!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Release date is today, 2 June 2017.

Lars Cleveman (Parsifal)
Katarina Dalayman (Kundry)
Sir John Tomlinson (Gurnemanz)
Detlef Roth (Amfortas)
Tom Fox (Klingsor)
Reinhard Hagen (Titurel)










http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Hall%C3%A9/CDHLD7539?utm_source=News-2017-06-02&utm_medium=email

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XWCT4V9


----------



## Pugg

*NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester*
opening concert.
Benjamin Britten (1913-1976), Henri Dutilleux (1916-2013), Emilio de' Cavalieri (1550-1602), Bernd Alois Zimmermann (1918-1970), Jacob Praetorius (1586-1651), Rolf Liebermann (1910-1999), Giulio Caccini (1545-1618), Olivier Messiaen (1908-1992), Richard Wagner (1813-1883), Wolfgang Rihm (geb. 1952), Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827) 
Mitwirkende: Philippe Jaroussky, Hanna-Elisabeth Müller, Wiebke Lehmkuhl, Pavol Breslik, Bryn Terfel, NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, Thomas Hengelbrock

Watch out SiegendesLicht release June 30th.


----------



## Pugg

*Leonard Bernstein - Bernstein conducts Mahler (The Vinyl Edition) (180g)*








Leonard Bernstein - Bernstein conducts Mahler (The Vinyl Edition) (180g)

Out now.


----------



## Barbebleu

Kontrapunctus said:


>


That looks a nice box. One of my favourite guitarists. I'll have a look for this.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> It's getting pretty hot here in CA, these days, so I usually confine my vinyl purchases to autumn and winter!


Q. How hot was it in CA?

A. It was so hot that my vinyl purchases melted before I could get them home.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Selby

This program actually surprises me, but, as a fan of both Hamelin and Feldman, I'm in. I'm loving the cover art.
US release date is July 28th.


----------



## Guest

No details yet, but Decca just signed 23-year old Tarasevich-Nikolaev, the grandson of Russian pianist Tatiana Nikolaeva. He certainly has a good pedigree!


----------



## SixFootScowl

14 CDs to release on July 14. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XWPK59X/


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> 14 CDs to release on July 14. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XWPK59X/


Mine is almost underway, from JPC.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Mine is almost underway, from JPC.


I like her very much,her Schubert is very dear to me.


----------



## jegreenwood

For those who like hi rez downloads, HDTracks is having a sale on Warner (ex EMI) opera recordings. I'll be picking up the Giulini Don Giovanni and the Klemperer Magic Flute.


----------



## Itullian

Complete orchestral and concerto recordings


----------



## Pugg

​
Verdi: Requiem
Live at the Hollywood Bowl, LA, 2013

Julianna Di Giacomo (soprano), Michelle DeYoung (mezzo-soprano), Vittorio Grigolo (tenor), Ildebrando D'Arcangelo (bass)

Los Angeles Master Chorale & Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Gustavo Dudamel


----------



## Pugg

Amadeus Quartett - The Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon, Decca & Westminster

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...che-grammophon-decca-westminster/hnum/7447476


----------



## David Phillips

Barenboim's 'Gerontius' released on 7th July. Extracts sound promising.


----------



## Pugg

Walter Gieseking.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4797362


----------



## Bertali

*Beethoven: 9 Symphonies / Leonard Bernstein*










Ludwig van Beethoven: 9 Symphonies (Deluxe Edition with Blu-ray Audio 24bit/192 kHz remastering in Stereo & 5.0 Surround Sound).

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/ludwig-van-beethoven-symphonien-nr-1-9/hnum/7483517


----------



## Bertali

*Herbert von Karajan: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon & Decca*










Herbert von Karajan: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon & Decca (Limited and numbered edition)

Release date: *3.11.2017*

330 CD's
23 DVD's
2 Blu-ray Audio

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/herbert-von-karajan-complete-recordings-on-deutsche-grammophon-decca/hnum/7483243


----------



## Pugg

Bertali said:


> Herbert von Karajan: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon & Decca (Limited and numbered edition)
> 
> Release date: *3.11.2017*
> 
> 330 CD's
> 23 DVD's
> 2 Blu-ray Audio
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/herbert-von-karajan-complete-recordings-on-deutsche-grammophon-decca/hnum/7483243


This is a bit much, even for me as a box collector.


----------



## Bertali

*Maria Callas Live: Remastered Live Recordings 1949-1964*










Warner Classics unveils Maria Callas Live: Remastered Live Recordings 1949-1964
The authoritative box set of her live recordings commemorates the 40th anniversary of Maria Callas's death.
Although Maria Callas was just 53 when she died - 40 years ago on 16 September 1977 - she changed the face of opera for generations to come. Her legend has never faded: she remains the supreme singing-actress, the unsurpassed diva, and the glamorous style icon whose private life was often as dramatic as one of the tragic heroine's she portrayed on stage.

Commemorating the 40th anniversary of her death in Paris, Warner Classics presents the Maria Callas Live edition: a deluxe 42-CD box set (also available as a digital download and on streaming platforms) drawing together La Divina's live opera and recital recordings, with the invaluable inclusion of 12 roles Callas never recorded in the studio. These 20 complete operas and five complete filmed recitals on Blu-ray have been newly remastered from the highest quality source material with the cutting-edge technology of Studio Art et Son in Paris.

This unique collection captures in sumptuous sound the very heart of Callas' artistry: it is on the stages of the world's great opera houses and concert halls that the Maria Callas legend came to life. Thanks to faithful remastering, listeners can experience the great soprano's voice in all its splendor and dramatic potency as if truly hearing her performing live, with recordings of unprecedented immediacy and authenticity.

The landmark box set contains a 200-page hard-back book with essays, a biography and chronology, as well as rare archival photographs of Maria Callas on stage. The cover art of each opera album in the collection presents an iconic photo of Callas in the corresponding performance.

Following the Success of MARIA CALLAS: THE STUDIO RECORDINGS REMASTERED

In 2014 Warner Classics, the guardian of Maria Callas' official recorded catalogue, undertook a monumental remastering at London's Abbey Road Studios of Callas' Complete Studio Recordings, released as a 69-CD collectors' set that met with resounding critical acclaim.

Maria Callas Live is the highly-anticipated follow-up to that groundbreaking studio collection, hailed by The New York Observer "a beacon illuminating the mysterious but indispensable art of Maria Callas…You couldn't ask for better than what Warner Classics has done with Maria Callas - The Studio Recordings Remastered."

"The recording now sounds like a million dollars...Restoring to us the sound of the voice as it would have been heard in the studio," declared Gramophone magazine.

The Maria Callas Live Remastered Edition, to be released on 15 September 2017, lives up to the proven quality and inspired curation established by Warner Classics with the 2014 Studio Recordings collection.

Release date: *15.9.2017*

https://www.maria-callas.com/#read-more

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...stered-live-recordings-1949-1964/hnum/7384136


----------



## Bertali

Pugg said:


> This is a bit much, even for me as a box collector.


Yes, it's a little to much


----------



## Pugg

Bertali said:


> Yes, it's a little to much


I've send this link to a friend he's going completely mad, he's just ordered it, so it's good you posted it. 
( The most fanatic Karajan fan I know)


----------



## Guest

Kissin's return to DG (August 25th in the US):


----------



## Selby

^ Is it just me or does Kissin appear to not age.


----------



## Selby

US August 25th


----------



## Guest

Selby said:


> ^ Is it just me or does Kissin appear to not age.


His hair has receded a bit, but otherwise, not much!


----------



## Pugg

Selby said:


> ^ Is it just me or does Kissin appear to not age.





Kontrapunctus said:


> His hair has receded a bit, but otherwise, not much!


Not being rude but, yes he does , in fact quit a bit.


----------



## Bertali

*Solti/Chicago: The Complete Recordings*








According to several Swedish CD online stores Decca are releasing Solti/Chicago: The Complete Recordings on 108 CD's on September 15.

*CD1 Symphony 5, Das Knaben Wunderhorn* - Minton Yvonne
Composer: Mahler Gustav
*CD2 Symphony 6*
Composer: Mahler Gustav
*CD3 Leider Eines Fahrenden Gesellen* - Minton Yvonne
Compostor: Mahler Gustav
*CD4 Symphony 7*
Composer: Mahler Gustav
*CD5 Symphony 8 Symphony of a Thousand* - Harper Heather, Popp Lucia, Shirley-quirk John
Composer: Mahler Gustav
*CD6 Pianoconcert 1 & 2* - Ashkenazy Vladimir, piano
Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
*CD7 Pianoconcert 3 & 4* - Ashkenazy Vladimir, piano
Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
*CD8 Piano Concerto 5 Emperor* - Ashkenazy Vladimir, piano
Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
*CD9 Symphonie 1 & 2*
Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
*CD10 Symphonie 3 Eroica, Egmont Ouverture, Coriolan*
Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
*CD11 Symphonie 4 & 5*
Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
*CD12 Symphony 6 Pastoral, Leonore Ouverture*
Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
*CD13 Symphony 7 & 8*
Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
*CD14 Symphonie 9* - Lorengar Pilar, Minton Yvonne, Burrows Stuart
Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
*CD15 Sir George Solti In Conversation With William Mann*
*CD16 Symphonie Fantastique*
Composer: Berlioz Hector
*CD17 Das Liede Von Der Erde*
Composer: Mahler Gustav
*CD18 Enigma Variations*
Composer: Elgar Edward
*CD19 Rite of Spring*
Composer: Stravinskij Igor
*CD20 Haydn-variations / Orchester Variations*
Composer: Brahms Johannes / Schönberg Arnold
*CD21 Also Sprach Zarathustra, Till Eulenspiegel, Don Juan*
Composer: Strauss Richard
*CD22 Symphony 5 / Oberon Ouverture*
Composer: Tjajkovskij Peter / Weber Carl Maria
*CD23 L'Après-midi d'un faune, La Mer / Bolero*
Composer: Debussy Claude / Ravel Maurice
*CD24 Symphony 6 Pathétique*
Composer: Tjajkovskij Peter
*CD25 + 26 Der Fliegende Holländer* - Bailey Norman, Kollo Rene, Talvela Martti
Composer: Wagner Richard
*CD27 Missa Solemnis* - Popp Lucia, Minton Yvonne, Walker Mallory
Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
*CD28 Ouverture & Interlude*
Composer: Wagner Richard
*CD29 Symphony 3, Akademische Festouverture*
Composer: Brahms Johannes
*CD30 Symphony 4*
Composer: Brahms Johannes
*CD31 Ein Deutsches Requiem* - Kanawa Kiri Te, Weikl Bernd
Composer: Brahms Johannes
*CD32 Four Sacred Pieces*
Composer: Giuseppe Verdi
*CD33 + 34 Fidelio* - Behrens Hildegard, Hofmann Peter, Sotin Hans
Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
*CD35 Symphony 1*
Composer: Brahms Johannes
*CD36 Symphony 2, Tragische Ouverture*
Composer: Brahms Johannes
*CD37 Symphony 6*
Composer: Bruckner Anton
*CD38 Symphony 5*
Composer: Bruckner Anton
*CD39 Symphony 2 Resurrection* - Buchanan Isobel, Zakai Mira
Composer: Mahler Gustav
*CD40 Pictures at an Exhibition / Le Tombeau De Couperin*
Composer: Mussorgsky Modest / Ravel Maurice
*CD41 Final Alice* - Hendricks Barbara
Composer: Del Tredici
*CD42 Concert for Orchestra, Dancesuite*
Composer: Bartok Bela
*CD43 + 44 La Damnation de Faust* - Stade Frederica Von, Riegel Kenneth, Dam José Van
Composer: Berlioz Hector
*CD45 Symphony 4 Romantic*
Composer: Bruckner Anton
*CD46 + 47 Creation* - Wohlers Rudiger, Morris James, Greenberg Sylvia
Composer: Haydn Joseph
*CD48 + 49 Symphonie 3* - Dernesch Helga
Composer: Mahler Gustav
*CD50 Symphony 9*
Composer: Mahler Gustav
*CD51 Symphonies 38 & 39*
Composer: Mozart Wolfgang Amadeus
*CD52 Romeo & Julia Extracts, Symphonie 1*
Composer: Prokofiev Sergei
*CD53 Violinconcerts* - Chung Kyung Wha, violin
Composer: Bergan Alban / Bartok Bela
*CD54 Symphony 9 From the New World*
Composer: Dvorak Antonin
*CD55 Symphony 1*
Composer: Mahler Gustav
*CD56 Symphony 4*
Composer: Mahler Gustav
*CD57 + 58 Messiah* - Kanawa Kiri Te, Anne Gevang, Lewis Keith
Composer: Händel Georg Friedrich
*CD59 + 60 Moses & Aron*
Composer: Schönberg Arnold
*CD61 Symphony 4*
Composer: Tjajkovskij Peter
*CD62 Symphony 9*
Composer: Bruckner Anton
*CD63 Pianoconcert 1 / Variations* - Schiff Andras, piano
Composer: Tjajkovskij Peter / Dohnanyi
*CD64 Symphony 3 & 4*
Composer: Mendelssohn Felix
*CD65 Symphony 5 & 4*
Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
*CD66 Symphony 9*
Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
*CD67 Symphony 7*
Composer: Bruckner Anton
*CD68 Faust Symphonie*
Composer: Franz Liszt
*CD69 1812 Concert, Romeo & Julia, Nutcracker Suite*
Composer: Tjajkovskij Peter
*CD70 + 72 Matteuspassion* - Kanawa Kiri Te, Otter Anne Sofie Von, Blockwitz Hans Peter
Composer: Bach Johannn Sebastian
*CD73 Symphony 6 Pastoral, Leonore Ouverture*
Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
*CD74 Symphony 7 & 8*
Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
*CD75 Symphony 5*
Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
*CD76 Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta*
Composer: Bartok Bela
*CD77 Symphony 1 & 2*
Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
*CD78 Symphoni 3 Eroica, Egmont Ouverture*
Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
*CD79 Symphony 8*
Composer: Sjostakovitj Dmitrij
*CD80 Chorals*
Composer: Verdi Giuseppe
*CD81 + 82 H-moll Mass* - Lott Felicity, Otter Anne Sofie Von, Blochwitz Hans Peter
Composer: Bach Johann Sebastian
*CD83 Symphony 8*
Composer: Bruckner Anton
*CD84 Symphony 5*
Composer: Mahler Gustav
*CD85 Symphony 10*
Composer: Sjostakovitj Dmitrij
*CD86 Symphony 2*
Composer: Bruckner Anton
*CD87 Nocturns, La Mer, Prelude*
Composer: Debussy Claude
*CD88 + 89 Otello* - Kanawa Kiri Te, Pavarotti Luciano, Rolfe Johnson Anthony
Composer: Verdi Giuseppe
*CD90 Symphonie Fantastique / Les Pre Ludes*
Composer: Berlioz Hector / Flour Franz
*CD91 Symphony 3*
Composer: Bruckner Anton
*CD92 + 93 The Seasons* - Ziesak Ruth
Composer: Haydn Joseph
*CD94 + 95 Creation* - Ziesak Ruth, Lippert Herbert, Pape René
Composer: Haydn Joseph
*CD96 Hungarian Connections*
Composer: Diverse
*CD97 Petrusjka, Jeu De Cartes*
Composer: Stravinskij Igor
*CD98 Symphony 0 D-moll*
Composer: Bruckner Anton
*CD99 Symphony 1 C-moll*
Composer: Bruckner Anton
*CD100 Symphonie 13 Babi Yar* - Aleksashkin Sergei, Hopkins Anthony
Composer: Sjostakovitj Dmitrij
*CD101-104 Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg* - Dam Van Van, Opie Alan, Pape René
Composer: Wagner Richard
*CD105 Songs & Dances Of Death, Symphony 15* - Aleksandar Sergei
Composer: Mussorgsky / sjostakovitj
*CD106 Symphony in Three Movements, Psalmsymphony*
Composer: Stravinskij Igor
*CD107 Symphonie 4, Byzantium, Suite F Or The Birthday of Prince Charles*
Composer: Tippett Michael
*CD108 Requiem* - Price Leontyne, Baker Jane, Luchetti Veriano
Composer: Verdi Giuseppe

I'm so close to pre-ordering this one


----------



## Pugg

Beethoveniano Sonatas Nos. 1-32 (Complete)
Bagatelles (11), Op. 119
Bagatelles (6), Op. 126

Stephen Kovacevich (piano)

Out August 18th.


----------



## apricissimus

Bertali said:


> Herbert von Karajan: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon & Decca (Limited and numbered edition)
> 
> Release date: *3.11.2017*
> 
> 330 CD's
> 23 DVD's
> 2 Blu-ray Audio
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/herbert-von-karajan-complete-recordings-on-deutsche-grammophon-decca/hnum/7483243


I'm always amazed at how prolific some musicians are. Just recording 330 CD's worth of music in one's lifetime, along with all the organization, preparation, and rehearsal seems like a huge amount. Never mind all the other non-recorded concerts he participated in.


----------



## Pugg

apricissimus said:


> I'm always amazed at how prolific some musicians are. Just recording 330 CD's worth of music in one's lifetime, along with all the organization, preparation, and rehearsal seems like a huge amount. Never mind all the other non-recorded concerts he participated in.


And this is only what Karajan recorded for Universal, don't forget the Warner boxes out already. 
Sony also has very fine DVD recordings.


----------



## Holden4th

Pugg said:


> Beethoveniano Sonatas Nos. 1-32 (Complete)
> Bagatelles (11), Op. 119
> Bagatelles (6), Op. 126
> 
> Stephen Kovacevich (piano)
> 
> Out August 18th.


Where are the Op 33 Bagatelles? He did record them.


----------



## Pugg

Holden4th said:


> Where are the Op 33 Bagatelles? He did record them.


On another label, perhaps?
Edit : I found two recording, one on Decca and one on Onyx.
Both have no connection wit Warner.


----------



## Holden4th

The three sets of Bagatelles were originally on Philips. He may have recorded them again.


----------



## Itullian

Bertali said:


> Ludwig van Beethoven: 9 Symphonies (Deluxe Edition with Blu-ray Audio 24bit/192 kHz remastering in Stereo & 5.0 Surround Sound).
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/ludwig-van-beethoven-symphonien-nr-1-9/hnum/7483517


A must have for me. That set has always needed remastering.


----------



## Vaneyes

Holden4th said:


> Where are the Op 33 Bagatelles? He did record them.


----------



## Pugg

Holden4th said:


> The three sets of Bagatelles were originally on Philips. He may have recorded them again.


This box is from Warner........not sure is he's recording still.


----------



## Holden4th

Vaneyes said:


>


The bottom recording is the one I have.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> This box is from Warner........not sure is he's recording still.


It's simply a re-do of a circa 2003 EMI box. I prefer his earlier Philips work.

Warner is reissuing a lot of EMI stuff. Buyers beware. :tiphat:










Related:

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...rthday-beethoven-schubert-grieg-brahms-bartok


----------



## Holden4th

Yes, after some research I find he recorded Opp 33, 119 and 126 for Philips in the 60s/70s and then re-recorded Opp 119 and 126 for EMI. Haven't heard the EMI.


----------



## Pugg

Holden4th said:


> Yes, after some research I find he recorded Opp 33, 119 and 126 for Philips in the 60s/70s and then re-recorded Opp 119 and 126 for EMI. Haven't heard the EMI.


The whole Philips box is a must have, just like Vaneyes saying it's very good, it's now on Decca by the way.


----------



## Pugg

​
L'Opéra: French Opera arias 
Jonas Kaufmann (tenor)

Bayerisches Staatsorchester, Bertrand de Billy

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88985390832


----------



## Bertali

These two Claudio Abbado boxsets just showed up as pre-orders Ginza.se (Swedish online CD-store).

*Claudio Abbado Symphonie Edition (41CD)* October 6 *(Looks like a re-release of previous OOP box)*
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus: Symhonies 29,33,35,38-41 (Orchestra Mozart)
Haydn, Joseph: Symphonies 93,93,98,100-103 & 106 (Chamber Orchestra of Europe)
Beethoven, Ludwig van: Symphonies 1-9 (Berliner Philharmoniker)
Schubert, Franz: Symphonies 1-6,8 & 9 + Rosamunda 
Mendelssohn, Felix: Symphonies 1-5 + Ouvertures (London Symphony Orchestra)
Brahms, Johannes: Symphonies 1-4, Serenades 1 & 2, Tragische Ouverture, Haydnvariations (Berliner Philharmoniker/Mahler Chamber Orchestra)
Bruckner, Anton: Symphonies 1,4,5,7 & 9 (Wiener Philharmoniker)
Mahler, Gustav: Symphonies 1-9 (Berliner Philharmoniker)

*Claudio Abbado Opera Edition (59CD)* October 6
No content shown for this one yet.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

His complete Bach recordings on DG.


----------



## Janspe

Sorry if this has been mentioned here already but...









...Zimerman recording solo repertoire again? I can't believe it! I had already accepted the fact that his resentment for the recording studio had reached a point from where there is no return. I'm a little disappointed with the repertoire choice, as I was hoping that he'd record something modern-ish/contemporary, given how accomplished he has been in his recent recordings of Bacewicz and Lutosławski. Anyhow, I'm going to listen to this new Schubert album with great pleasure nevertheless!


----------



## Selby

^ I agree with every word.


----------



## Pugg

Janspe said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned here already but...
> 
> View attachment 96305
> 
> 
> ...Zimerman recording solo repertoire again? I can't believe it! I had already accepted the fact that his resentment for the recording studio had reached a point from where there is no return. I'm a little disappointed with the repertoire choice, as I was hoping that he'd record something modern-ish/contemporary, given how accomplished he has been in his recent recordings of Bacewicz and Lutosławski. Anyhow, I'm going to listen to this new Schubert album with great pleasure nevertheless!


Must have slipped my mind, sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## Pugg

​
:angel::kiss::clap:


----------



## Bertali

The Swedish CD online stores have a new Decca box for up pre-order, this time it is *Luciano Pavarotti: Complete Operas (95CD + 6 Blu-ray Audio)* for around €200/$230/£175 (probably much cheaper from various Amazon's and such since the swedish tax is 25%).

The release date is set for *december 1*.

https://www.ginza.se/product/pavarotti-luciano/complete-operas/385347/

http://cdon.se/musik/pavarotti_luciano%2c_tenor/complete_operas_(95cd%2b6xblu-ray_audio)-40980655


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> :angel::kiss::clap:


And the release date?


----------



## Bertali

Bertali said:


> According to several Swedish CD online stores Decca are releasing Solti/Chicago: The Complete Recordings on 108 CD's on September 15.
> 
> *CD1 Symphony 5, Das Knaben Wunderhorn* - Minton Yvonne
> Composer: Mahler Gustav
> *CD2 Symphony 6*
> Composer: Mahler Gustav
> *CD3 Leider Eines Fahrenden Gesellen* - Minton Yvonne
> Compostor: Mahler Gustav
> *CD4 Symphony 7*
> Composer: Mahler Gustav
> *CD5 Symphony 8 Symphony of a Thousand* - Harper Heather, Popp Lucia, Shirley-quirk John
> Composer: Mahler Gustav
> *CD6 Pianoconcert 1 & 2* - Ashkenazy Vladimir, piano
> Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
> *CD7 Pianoconcert 3 & 4* - Ashkenazy Vladimir, piano
> Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
> *CD8 Piano Concerto 5 Emperor* - Ashkenazy Vladimir, piano
> Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
> *CD9 Symphonie 1 & 2*
> Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
> *CD10 Symphonie 3 Eroica, Egmont Ouverture, Coriolan*
> Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
> *CD11 Symphonie 4 & 5*
> Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
> *CD12 Symphony 6 Pastoral, Leonore Ouverture*
> Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
> *CD13 Symphony 7 & 8*
> Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
> *CD14 Symphonie 9* - Lorengar Pilar, Minton Yvonne, Burrows Stuart
> Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
> *CD15 Sir George Solti In Conversation With William Mann*
> *CD16 Symphonie Fantastique*
> Composer: Berlioz Hector
> *CD17 Das Liede Von Der Erde*
> Composer: Mahler Gustav
> *CD18 Enigma Variations*
> Composer: Elgar Edward
> *CD19 Rite of Spring*
> Composer: Stravinskij Igor
> *CD20 Haydn-variations / Orchester Variations*
> Composer: Brahms Johannes / Schönberg Arnold
> *CD21 Also Sprach Zarathustra, Till Eulenspiegel, Don Juan*
> Composer: Strauss Richard
> *CD22 Symphony 5 / Oberon Ouverture*
> Composer: Tjajkovskij Peter / Weber Carl Maria
> *CD23 L'Après-midi d'un faune, La Mer / Bolero*
> Composer: Debussy Claude / Ravel Maurice
> *CD24 Symphony 6 Pathétique*
> Composer: Tjajkovskij Peter
> *CD25 + 26 Der Fliegende Holländer* - Bailey Norman, Kollo Rene, Talvela Martti
> Composer: Wagner Richard
> *CD27 Missa Solemnis* - Popp Lucia, Minton Yvonne, Walker Mallory
> Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
> *CD28 Ouverture & Interlude*
> Composer: Wagner Richard
> *CD29 Symphony 3, Akademische Festouverture*
> Composer: Brahms Johannes
> *CD30 Symphony 4*
> Composer: Brahms Johannes
> *CD31 Ein Deutsches Requiem* - Kanawa Kiri Te, Weikl Bernd
> Composer: Brahms Johannes
> *CD32 Four Sacred Pieces*
> Composer: Giuseppe Verdi
> *CD33 + 34 Fidelio* - Behrens Hildegard, Hofmann Peter, Sotin Hans
> Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
> *CD35 Symphony 1*
> Composer: Brahms Johannes
> *CD36 Symphony 2, Tragische Ouverture*
> Composer: Brahms Johannes
> *CD37 Symphony 6*
> Composer: Bruckner Anton
> *CD38 Symphony 5*
> Composer: Bruckner Anton
> *CD39 Symphony 2 Resurrection* - Buchanan Isobel, Zakai Mira
> Composer: Mahler Gustav
> *CD40 Pictures at an Exhibition / Le Tombeau De Couperin*
> Composer: Mussorgsky Modest / Ravel Maurice
> *CD41 Final Alice* - Hendricks Barbara
> Composer: Del Tredici
> *CD42 Concert for Orchestra, Dancesuite*
> Composer: Bartok Bela
> *CD43 + 44 La Damnation de Faust* - Stade Frederica Von, Riegel Kenneth, Dam José Van
> Composer: Berlioz Hector
> *CD45 Symphony 4 Romantic*
> Composer: Bruckner Anton
> *CD46 + 47 Creation* - Wohlers Rudiger, Morris James, Greenberg Sylvia
> Composer: Haydn Joseph
> *CD48 + 49 Symphonie 3* - Dernesch Helga
> Composer: Mahler Gustav
> *CD50 Symphony 9*
> Composer: Mahler Gustav
> *CD51 Symphonies 38 & 39*
> Composer: Mozart Wolfgang Amadeus
> *CD52 Romeo & Julia Extracts, Symphonie 1*
> Composer: Prokofiev Sergei
> *CD53 Violinconcerts* - Chung Kyung Wha, violin
> Composer: Bergan Alban / Bartok Bela
> *CD54 Symphony 9 From the New World*
> Composer: Dvorak Antonin
> *CD55 Symphony 1*
> Composer: Mahler Gustav
> *CD56 Symphony 4*
> Composer: Mahler Gustav
> *CD57 + 58 Messiah* - Kanawa Kiri Te, Anne Gevang, Lewis Keith
> Composer: Händel Georg Friedrich
> *CD59 + 60 Moses & Aron*
> Composer: Schönberg Arnold
> *CD61 Symphony 4*
> Composer: Tjajkovskij Peter
> *CD62 Symphony 9*
> Composer: Bruckner Anton
> *CD63 Pianoconcert 1 / Variations* - Schiff Andras, piano
> Composer: Tjajkovskij Peter / Dohnanyi
> *CD64 Symphony 3 & 4*
> Composer: Mendelssohn Felix
> *CD65 Symphony 5 & 4*
> Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
> *CD66 Symphony 9*
> Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
> *CD67 Symphony 7*
> Composer: Bruckner Anton
> *CD68 Faust Symphonie*
> Composer: Franz Liszt
> *CD69 1812 Concert, Romeo & Julia, Nutcracker Suite*
> Composer: Tjajkovskij Peter
> *CD70 + 72 Matteuspassion* - Kanawa Kiri Te, Otter Anne Sofie Von, Blockwitz Hans Peter
> Composer: Bach Johannn Sebastian
> *CD73 Symphony 6 Pastoral, Leonore Ouverture*
> Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
> *CD74 Symphony 7 & 8*
> Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
> *CD75 Symphony 5*
> Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
> *CD76 Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta*
> Composer: Bartok Bela
> *CD77 Symphony 1 & 2*
> Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
> *CD78 Symphoni 3 Eroica, Egmont Ouverture*
> Composer: Beethoven Ludwig Van
> *CD79 Symphony 8*
> Composer: Sjostakovitj Dmitrij
> *CD80 Chorals*
> Composer: Verdi Giuseppe
> *CD81 + 82 H-moll Mass* - Lott Felicity, Otter Anne Sofie Von, Blochwitz Hans Peter
> Composer: Bach Johann Sebastian
> *CD83 Symphony 8*
> Composer: Bruckner Anton
> *CD84 Symphony 5*
> Composer: Mahler Gustav
> *CD85 Symphony 10*
> Composer: Sjostakovitj Dmitrij
> *CD86 Symphony 2*
> Composer: Bruckner Anton
> *CD87 Nocturns, La Mer, Prelude*
> Composer: Debussy Claude
> *CD88 + 89 Otello* - Kanawa Kiri Te, Pavarotti Luciano, Rolfe Johnson Anthony
> Composer: Verdi Giuseppe
> *CD90 Symphonie Fantastique / Les Pre Ludes*
> Composer: Berlioz Hector / Flour Franz
> *CD91 Symphony 3*
> Composer: Bruckner Anton
> *CD92 + 93 The Seasons* - Ziesak Ruth
> Composer: Haydn Joseph
> *CD94 + 95 Creation* - Ziesak Ruth, Lippert Herbert, Pape René
> Composer: Haydn Joseph
> *CD96 Hungarian Connections*
> Composer: Diverse
> *CD97 Petrusjka, Jeu De Cartes*
> Composer: Stravinskij Igor
> *CD98 Symphony 0 D-moll*
> Composer: Bruckner Anton
> *CD99 Symphony 1 C-moll*
> Composer: Bruckner Anton
> *CD100 Symphonie 13 Babi Yar* - Aleksashkin Sergei, Hopkins Anthony
> Composer: Sjostakovitj Dmitrij
> *CD101-104 Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg* - Dam Van Van, Opie Alan, Pape René
> Composer: Wagner Richard
> *CD105 Songs & Dances Of Death, Symphony 15* - Aleksandar Sergei
> Composer: Mussorgsky / sjostakovitj
> *CD106 Symphony in Three Movements, Psalmsymphony*
> Composer: Stravinskij Igor
> *CD107 Symphonie 4, Byzantium, Suite F Or The Birthday of Prince Charles*
> Composer: Tippett Michael
> *CD108 Requiem* - Price Leontyne, Baker Jane, Luchetti Veriano
> Composer: Verdi Giuseppe
> 
> I'm so close to pre-ordering this one





Itullian said:


>


Already posted about this a couple of pages back


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> And the release date?


Autumn was all the message said I received.


----------



## bharbeke

Please post a message on release day. I'm looking forward to a new Trifonov album.


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> Please post a message on release day. I'm looking forward to a new Trifonov album.


Will do, no worries.


----------



## Pugg

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88985408502

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## Pugg

Rudolf Serkin: The Complete Columbia Album Collection
75 CD'S

Out August 25th


----------



## Guest

bharbeke said:


> Please post a message on release day. I'm looking forward to a new Trifonov album.


October 6th according to their Facebook page.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> October 6th according to their Facebook page.


I do wonder if that's world wide, will keep out looking.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> October 6th according to their Facebook page.





Pugg said:


> I do wonder if that's world wide, will keep out looking.


Confirmed by Universal, October 6th world wide release.


----------



## Pugg

​http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Erato/9029586920

Chopin: The Piano Works
Samson François (piano)

Orchestre National de l'Opéra de Monte-Carlo, Louis Frémaux


----------



## Bertali

Karajan, Herbert von
*Richard Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier*
3CD
20 Oct 2017
Barcode: 0190295817459

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Paul Kuen, Otto Edelmann, Christa Ludwig, Teresa Stich-Randall, Eberhard Wächter, Ljuba Welitsch, Harald Pröglhöf, Kerstin Meyer, Nicolai Gedda, Franz Bierbach, Erich Majkut, Gerhard Unger, Anny Felbermayer, Karl Friedrich, Children's Chorus from Loughton High School for Girls and Bancroft's School, Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra​
_'This magnificent 1956 recording, conducted with genius by Karajan and with a cast such as dreams are made of, has an unparalleled status and is unlikely to be challenged for many a year.' Gramophone

'This remastering comes from the original analogue tapes and has been transferred at high resolution digital quality to capture the very best sound from the tapes. In consultation with the original engineer Chris Parker, we have slightly adjusted the balance of the Trio (in Act 3) to reflect the quality of sound that was desired but not achieved at the time of recording. This recording was originally made as a mono recording by Douglas Larter, with a stereo test version engineered by Chris Parker. It is this stereo test version which has been used for this remastering. Despite the early experimental nature of this new 'stereo' technology, this recording is captured in astonishingly vivid sound and is a testament to the experience, understanding and skill of both the musicians and engineers of the time.' Simon Gibson, Remastering Engineer at Abbey Road Studios_










Klemperer, Otto
*Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer*
2CD
20 Oct 2017
Barcode: 0190295817442

Theo Adam, Anja Silja, Martti Talvela, Ernst Kozub, Annelies Burmeister, Gerhard Unger, BBC Chorus, New Philharmonia Orchestra​
_'This performance is as perfect as we have any right to demand. Klemperer's magisterial interpretation of the opera has a blazing intensity, the orchestra plays superbly and the cast give of their considerable best.' Gramophone

'With this remaster of Wagner's Der fliegende Holländer, the listener is plunged into a stormy world of wind and water. The sound effects introduced for the first time by EMI on this recording are very effective, and the dramatic impact of the performance of Anja Silja as Senta is indisputable. This recording, made in the winter of 1968 at Abbey Road's Studio One, utilises the Ambiophonic system whereby numerous speakers were added to the walls of the studio to increase reverberation and improve the overall acoustic of the studio. The LP master tapes used for this remaster derive directly from the original four-track masters therefore preserving sound and balance as approved by Klemperer at the time the recording was made, including the spectacular sound effects.' Ian Jones, Remastering Engineer at Abbey Road Studios._


----------



## SixFootScowl

Bertali said:


> Klemperer, Otto
> *Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer*
> 2CD
> 20 Oct 2017
> Barcode: 0190295817442
> 
> Theo Adam, Anja Silja, Martti Talvela, Ernst Kozub, Annelies Burmeister, Gerhard Unger, BBC Chorus, New Philharmonia Orchestra​
> _'This performance is as perfect as we have any right to demand. Klemperer's magisterial interpretation of the opera has a blazing intensity, the orchestra plays superbly and the cast give of their considerable best.' Gramophone
> 
> 'With this remaster of Wagner's Der fliegende Holländer, the listener is plunged into a stormy world of wind and water. The sound effects introduced for the first time by EMI on this recording are very effective, *and the dramatic impact of the performance of Anja Silja as Senta is indisputable*. This recording, made in the winter of 1968 at Abbey Road's Studio One, utilises the Ambiophonic system whereby numerous speakers were added to the walls of the studio to increase reverberation and improve the overall acoustic of the studio. The LP master tapes used for this remaster derive directly from the original four-track masters therefore preserving sound and balance as approved by Klemperer at the time the recording was made, including the spectacular sound effects.' Ian Jones, Remastering Engineer at Abbey Road Studios._


*Anja Silja IS Senta!* 
I have found no better Senta on CD. Almost all others trill in the ballad. I don't like the trill and I think it is a defect of singers who can't hit that loud hard peaky note without it.


----------



## realdealblues

Son of a...

I've been pretty busy lately so haven't been able to get online much...geez...all sorts of new stuff I missed.

I would have considered the Super Karajan Box if I already didn't have all the 60's, 70's, 80's and Operas DG box sets as well as the Decca recordings one. Be cool to have it all in one collection.

I really enjoy the Kovacevich EMI Beethoven Sonata Cycle and I'm glad to see it reissued. The ridiculous price tag of the old release always irritated me to no ends.

That Solti set is going to be a must!

I already ordered the Serkin box. I saw the Ashkenazy "Complete Decca Concerto Recordings" box posted but I don't know if anyone posted the "Complete Decca Solo and Chamber Recordings" box. I've got both of those on order as well.

Also I haven't seen anyone post it, but the Richard Goode Beethoven Sonata cycle that has been out of print is now being re-released. Anyone who doesn't have that set should pick it up.

Still waiting for my official Szell box release Sony!!!! Would you hurry it up!!!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

*DVD*
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/C+Major/743008

As always, other shops available


----------



## jegreenwood

Itullian said:


>


Link to vendor(s) please.


----------



## Pugg

jegreenwood said:


> Link to vendor(s) please.


Use 4015023253193
on BookButler.:tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

jegreenwood said:


> Link to vendor(s) please.


https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Cantata...qid=1502171881&sr=1-11&keywords=bach+cantatas


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> Confirmed by Universal, October 6th world wide release.


Complete programme :

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4797518


----------



## Itullian




----------



## SixFootScowl

^ Awesome! Would love to see the contents list.


----------



## jegreenwood

Itullian said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Cantata...qid=1502171881&sr=1-11&keywords=bach+cantatas


Wow - that's quite a bargain. 19 discs for $60. A quick look suggests that individual discs are still going for over $10. I've been listening to these on Tidal. I like the single voices when doing close, analytical listening as I can hear the counterpoint more clearly.


----------



## Pugg

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Chen Reiss (soprano), Annette Dasch (soprano), Karen Cargill (mezzo-soprano)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra & Netherlands Radio Choir, Daniele Gatti


----------



## jegreenwood

Itullian said:


>


On order. I see that many (all?) of the single discs are SACDs, and I assume these will not be. Sort of like the first Living Stereo box. Still a great bargain.


----------



## Pugg

Itullian said:


>


I knew I saw this one, mentioned it the other Muti thread, I will give the credits to you.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

jegreenwood said:


> On order. .


same here.............


----------



## Joe B

I'm waiting for this to be released next month.

A little preview/behind the scenes:


----------



## Pugg

The Goldberg Variations - The Complete 1955 Recording Sessions

Gould

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/futurereleases.php?&label=sony&page=2


----------



## Pugg

Sviatoslav Richter with Orchestra

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Parnassus/PDVD1205


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Granate

DavidA said:


> I note Sony have just released the complete Rudolf Serkin recordings for around 150 pounds. I am a great Serkin fan but already have plenty of his recordings so I wish Sony had just released the Mozart concertos separately. I don't feel like forking out 150 quid for them!





Granate said:


> Sony has been releasing a handful of white boxes (Performer plays Composer) every year. Surely sooner or later your desired box will be available.


These things happen. Enjoy!


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> View attachment 96692
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for this to be released next month.
> 
> A little preview/behind the scenes:


I have had it pre-ordered for a while now.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

Itullian said:


>


It's about bloody time.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

​
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88985395492

Paul Badura-Skoda plays Schubert - The Complete Piano Sonatas


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

Symphonies 2 through 9.


----------



## Granate

^ ^










Bruckner?!


----------



## Pugg

http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/cat/4797570?

:angel:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

Bach, J S: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Glenn Gould (piano)

Scheduled for release on 15 September 2017. Order it now and we will deliver it as soon as it is available.

About



> Glenn Gould's legendary 1955 Goldberg Variations. The original album in state-of-the-art 'Direct Stream Digital' (DSD®) remastering from the original analogue tapes. Original LP cover artwork redesigned from the original negative films of the session photos. Booklet with original liner notes and session photos. In 1956, Columbia Records released a recording of Bach's Goldberg Variations that introduced the musical world to Glenn Gould. The young Canadian pianist's joyous, quicksilver interpretation not only influenced subsequent generations of musicians, it also entirely altered Bach's public image. Today, this recording is still considered one of the ten most significant and successful classical recordings of all time.


----------



## jegreenwood

Pugg said:


> Bach, J S: Goldberg Variations, BWV988
> 
> Glenn Gould (piano)
> 
> Scheduled for release on 15 September 2017. Order it now and we will deliver it as soon as it is available.
> 
> About


My guess is this recording holds the record (no pun intended) for being released in more incarnations than any other.


----------



## Pugg

jegreenwood said:


> My guess is this recording holds the record (no pun intended) for being released in more incarnations than any other.


As long as it sells it's keep popping up I guess.


----------



## DavidA

Itullian said:


>


Any idea when this is available?


----------



## jegreenwood

DavidA said:


> Any idea when this is available?


Amazon.com says October 27.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/cat/4797570?
> 
> :angel:


I wonder what else is on it, as the Trout is only about 40 minutes.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I wonder what else is on it, as the Trout is only about 40 minutes.


Perhaps on the iTunes site if you have that, I don't have that also on the DG site nothing.


----------



## Pugg

The Paul Badura-Skoda Edition

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4798065


----------



## Pugg

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88985416702
Another Perahia box set ( analogue)


----------



## wkasimer

Pugg said:


> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88985416702
> Another Perahia box set ( analogue)


What a silly release. I paid less than this a few years ago for his complete recordings, analogue and digital:


----------



## Pugg

wkasimer said:


> What a silly release. I paid less than this a few years ago for his complete recordings, analogue and digital:
> 
> View attachment 97447


Me too, but not everyone wants such a big box I guess.


----------



## jegreenwood

wkasimer said:


> What a silly release. I paid less than this a few years ago for his complete recordings, analogue and digital:
> 
> View attachment 97447


I paid more, but am more than happy with my purchase. But I wouldn't want to be without his Bach - or the complete Mozart concerto cycle - analog and digital


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Perhaps on the iTunes site if you have that, I don't have that also on the DG site nothing.


It isn't listed yet--probably too new.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> It isn't listed yet--probably too new.


From Amazon.de ( scroll down a bit.)

https://www.amazon.de/Forellenquint...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B0758FFNT7


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> From Amazon.de ( scroll down a bit.)
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Forellenquint...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B0758FFNT7


Thank you. With today's extended playing times, I think they could have paired it with one of his Trios. Oh well.


----------



## Itullian

3 cds


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

Ashkenazy 80 years, two boxes,one is filled with recordings of his own choice.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Granate

Itullian said:


>


As long as labels keep releasing composer/interpreter boxes, rather than only "complete recordings on_", I'm fine. Warner is doing a very good job in this but now that my library is slowly growing I don't know what will I do with the Karajan 2014 boxes I bought first. I hardly give them a listen. The remasters are great though.


----------



## realdealblues

Granate said:


> As long as labels keep releasing composer/interpreter boxes, rather than only "complete recordings on_", I'm fine. Warner is doing a very good job in this but now that my library is slowly growing I don't know what will I do with the Karajan 2014 boxes I bought first. I hardly give them a listen. The remasters are great though.


Total opposite for me. I'm only interested in the "Complete Recordings On" sets. I originally ordered that Vladimir Ashkenazy set because I thought it was his complete solo and chamber recordings. When I found out it was an "Artist Choice" set I cancelled it.

You mentioned the Karajan sets and I have every recording form Karajan on DG, EMI/Warner & Decca. Karajan himself was an artist. You have to listen to all those recordings to really see the scope of Karajan and how he changed as an artist over the years. I may prefer other recordings on lots of different works and I may not listen to him every day, but to really see the world as Karajan saw it you really need to hear more than just his Beethoven or Brahms or Tchaikovsky that most people listen too. Hearing the culmination of a mans entire life and his own progression as he evolved is amazing and I would never want to be without all those recordings.

Same for all the other Conductors, Performers that I have sets from. To hear how they saw and interpreted the world of music and how they grew themselves as artists from their early recordings to their death is something I love to immerse myself in because it brings you that much closer to the that interpreter. I always believe there are many different ways to interpret a work and each interpreter gives us something unique to experience and often being able to hear 3 or 4 recordings of the same work from 3 or 4 different decades of a persons life sheds amazing light on how the work itself changed for them as they lived their life with it.


----------



## Granate

^^

To be fair, this early 21st Century has seen for the first time full compilations of the Artists (Conductors, Composers, Singers) that ruled through the Stereo era and released long awaited records. Having a collection of them in a LP Library would need a lot of effort and money. Compared to the past, I imagine that having all Karajan DG recordings on CD for only 800€ (the price of 40 LPs in the present time) would be unthinkable. Same for Solti, Muti, Bernstein, Leontyne Price, Rudolf Serkin, Glenn Gould and other musicians that had earned the critics and people's respect with their craft.

I'm sure that realdeblues' post was made with all due respect and arguing from disagreement, holding a valuable point of view that spots on the style that make classical works elevate. For me interpreters are important, but after departing the "Karajan sound" I understood that a same artist does not fit all composers. Besides, my current economic situation is not very friendly to big investments, so big prices usually scare me.



realdealblues said:


> [...] to really see the world as Karajan saw it you really need to hear more than just his Beethoven or Brahms or Tchaikovsky that most people listen too. Hearing the culmination of a mans entire life and his own progression as he evolved is amazing and I would never want to be without all those recordings.


The thing is that I'm still inmmersed in the "big composers" and "big operas", comparing and testing over and over. Also, when I listened to Karajan back in 2015 and 2016, it was usually in the kitchen, with speakers on and only for the little time I was cooking a sad omelette or a miserable pizza. And played most of his works without any due order, just the composers that were interesting for me.

Again, I have very little background compared to the majority of users in this site. When I spoke to a friend in College about being in a Forum at my age, she was surprised about why "would I hang out with oldies". She also thought that I should talk one day to people of my age playing in the local conservatory.

What is Snapchat anyway and what do I miss, having you?


----------



## Pugg

​
*Chopin:* Préludes, Piano Sonata No. 2 & Scherzo No. 2

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)
Out October 27th.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## realdealblues

Granate said:


> ^^
> 
> To be fair, this early 21st Century has seen for the first time full compilations of the Artists (Conductors, Composers, Singers) that ruled through the Stereo era and released long awaited records. Having a collection of them in a LP Library would need a lot of effort and money. Compared to the past, I imagine that having all Karajan DG recordings on CD for only 800€ (the price of 40 LPs in the present time) would be unthinkable. Same for Solti, Muti, Bernstein, Leontyne Price, Rudolf Serkin, Glenn Gould and other musicians that had earned the critics and people's respect with their craft.
> 
> I'm sure that realdeblues' post was made with all due respect and arguing from disagreement, holding a valuable point of view that spots on the style that make classical works elevate. For me interpreters are important, but after departing the "Karajan sound" I understood that a same artist does not fit all composers. Besides, my current economic situation is not very friendly to big investments, so big prices usually scare me.


My post was that I avoid the small sets for a couple of reasons. Take the Charles Munch box set. His recordings of Schubert's 8th and 9th symphonies, Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique, Saint-Saens's Organ Symphony, and many others are legendary and among the top of the heap. Even if you only bought those 3 CD's at normal price. You're at say $30. If down the road you find another one of his CD's you want maybe you are now up to $40 or so. I paid like $80 for all of his RCA recordings which is like 80 CD's without a single dud in the box. Yes it's a little more money up front but if you collect albums and explore more and more over the years you will save so much more money by purchasing some of these large box sets by saving up for them now instead of buying individual or small collections later on.

Like with the Karajan sets. I purchased many recordings of his over the years. Oh here's a Karajan's Alpine Symphony, I'll pick that up. Oh I'll spend $20-30 for his 60's Beethoven Symphonies and $20 for his Brahms ones or whatever. Oh here's a Bruckner set for $20-30, and his Tchaikovsky Symphonies for $20-30 and his reference edition Schoenberg, Webern and Berg recordings for $20-30, etc. I had no other choice back then but now for the price of a few of those sets I can have everything in one box and a whole bunch of other stuff that I might want to explore down the road.

And yes, not all interpreters will fit all composers for you, but there is still something to be learned and a joy to experience how they did interpret those composers.

You are as you say immersed in the "Big Composers" right now, but one day that will change and say you want to explore others. Some of these complete collections are absolute steals and for the price of what you will pay for only a couple of their small cycles for symphonies or whatever you can enjoy everything a performer or conductor put out and see how they progressed as artists themselves and how their interpretations changed over the years, etc. I feel it will be more rewarding in the long run and it's something especially younger folks should consider.


----------



## Granate

Deleted..........


----------



## Pugg

Claudio Abbado: The Symphony Edition.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/futurereleases.php?&label=dg&page=2


----------



## jegreenwood

Pugg said:


> Claudio Abbado: The Symphony Edition.
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/futurereleases.php?&label=dg&page=2


I bought that box several years ago. I don't think the contents have changed.


----------



## Itullian

Out today


----------



## Pugg

jegreenwood said:


> I bought that box several years ago. I don't think the contents have changed.


That's what I toughed too, but I don't have that box so I can't compare.


----------



## jegreenwood

Pugg said:


> That's what I toughed too, but I don't have that box so I can't compare.


Presto's description makes it sound as if Abbado is still with us. Obviously copy from several years ago - specifically Abbado's 80th year.

By the way - the box has hits and misses, but it was worth it.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

​Karl Richter conducts Bach Sacred Works

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4797788


----------



## Granate

Pugg said:


> Karl Richter conducts Bach Sacred Works


Too bad I already listened to them and only liked the (2nd) Mass in B minor by Bach.

But I'm loving this series of Remastered+BluRay editions by Universal. Maybe one day they sell them altogether because the quality of each one is really high.


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> Too bad I already listened to them and only liked the (2nd) Mass in B minor by Bach.
> 
> But I'm loving this series of Remastered+BluRay editions by Universal. Maybe one day they sell them altogether because the quality of each one is really high.


I like them as curiosity, special the St Matthew Passion, BWV244.


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Any idea when this is available?


It's now also on the Presto site: Scheduled for release on 27 October 2017

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88985468092


----------



## realdealblues

Pugg said:


> ​Karl Richter conducts Bach Sacred Works
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4797788


Richter's recordings of Bach's choral works are pretty much all I need. I still like Klemperer's St. Matthew Passion and Jochum's Mass in B minor, but I can pretty much live on Karl Richter for most of Bach's works. Add in Gould for the Keyboard Works and Henrich Schiff for the Cello Suites and I would be pretty content.


----------



## Pugg

From Bertrand Chamayou twitter account, can it be more French?


----------



## realdealblues

Bernstein: The Remastered Edition









This one annoys me a bit personally. I already have the Symphony Edition & Orchestral Works/Concertos. I have the individual releases of all the missing Vocal/Choral Works, Chamber Works and multiple Symphony recordings which should have constituted a 3rd box set to finish out all of his recordings. I'd have even settled for Columbia releasing all of his recordings in a nice box like this even though I would be re-purchasing 2/3 of the collection just to have it all in one nice box set. Shame on you Sony for not doing this right.


----------



## Granate

Anton Bruckner: Symphonies 0-9
Cond. Dennis Russell Davies
Bruckner Orchester Linz

New Cycle from the BOL, a compilation of the ArteNova recordings.

Coming October 20th 2017.

And Philippe Jordan will conduct a Beethoven cycle with the Wiener Symphoniker. Label: Solo Musica.












Presto Classical said:


> For the first time in their history, the Wiener Symphoniker will release a complete Beethoven symphonies cycle on CD.
> 
> This shortcoming is about to be remedied: starting in autumn 2017, the Wiener Symphoniker will release the full cycle on 5 CDs. With a new CD of the series to be released every 6 months, the full cycle will be completed just in time for the 250th anniversary of the birth of Beethoven in 2020. The symphonies were recorded live during a critically acclaimed concert cycle in Spring/Summer 2017 in the Great Hall of the Musikverein Wien.
> 
> A key work for this approach constitutes, in conductor Philippe Jordan's mind, the Third Symphony E flat major op.55 'Eroica' - which will be included on the first CD of the series along side the First Symphony C Major op. 21. According to Jordan, both works are unified in their portrayal of Beethoven's immense, innovative, revolutionary creative will.


----------



## jegreenwood

realdealblues said:


> Bernstein: The Remastered Edition
> 
> View attachment 97923
> 
> 
> This one annoys me a bit personally. I already have the Symphony Edition & Orchestral Works/Concertos. I have the individual releases of all the missing Vocal/Choral Works, Chamber Works and multiple Symphony recordings which should have constituted a 3rd box set to finish out all of his recordings. I'd have even settled for Columbia releasing all of his recordings in a nice box like this even though I would be re-purchasing 2/3 of the collection just to have it all in one nice box set. Shame on you Sony for not doing this right.


Other than the one from Sony Korea, has there ever been a Szell box?


----------



## realdealblues

jegreenwood said:


> Other than the one from Sony Korea, has there ever been a Szell box?


Nope...keep waiting for that one too, an official USA release that is. Ormandy is the other I would like to see.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

Schumann: Piano Quartet
Brahms: Piano Quintet

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)
Hrachya Avanesyan & Boris Brovtsyn (violins)
Diemut Poppen (viola)
Alexander Chaushian (cello)


----------



## Ras

*Rene Jacobs has recorded a new completion by Dutron(??) for Harmonia Mundi of Mozart's Requiem. *
So far there is only one movement up for streaming on Spotify.

*Marc Minkowski released a DVD with Mozart's Requiem *a couple of months ago. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wolfgang-Amadeus-Mozart-Elisabeth-Entertainment/dp/B072ZFY4CS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1507395219&sr=8-1&keywords=minkowski+mozart+requiem


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Schumann: Piano Quartet
> Brahms: Piano Quintet
> 
> Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)
> Hrachya Avanesyan & Boris Brovtsyn (violins)
> Diemut Poppen (viola)
> Alexander Chaushian (cello)


Thanks for sharing, must be good.


----------



## Ras

*KARAJAN, HERBERT VON Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon and Decca. Works by Beethoven, Brahms, Mendelssohn, Schumann, Tchaikovsky etc. Deutsche Grammophon 330cds + 24DVDs + 2Blu-Rays*
Folks... THIS has to be the biggest box-set ever released. Crazy! 
https://www.mdt.co.uk/karajan-herbert-von-complete-recordings-deutsche-grammophon-330cds-24dvds-2blu-rays.html


----------



## Guest

Ras said:


> *KARAJAN, HERBERT VON Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon and Decca. Works by Beethoven, Brahms, Mendelssohn, Schumann, Tchaikovsky etc. Deutsche Grammophon 330cds + 24DVDs + 2Blu-Rays*
> Folks... THIS has to be the biggest box-set ever released. Crazy!
> https://www.mdt.co.uk/karajan-herbert-von-complete-recordings-deutsche-grammophon-330cds-24dvds-2blu-rays.html


Maybe it is, but I am sure that many recordings are not for sale outside this box.I am not interested but there are admirors who will have it all,a few thousand or less?


----------



## jegreenwood

Traverso said:


> Maybe it is, but I am sure that many recordings are not for sale outside this box.I am not interested but there are admirors who will have it all,a few thousand or less?


Will it be available for download?


----------



## Guest

jegreenwood said:


> Will it be available for download?


Funny thought.:lol:


----------



## Ras

Traverso said:


> Maybe it is, but I am sure that many recordings are not for sale outside this box.I am not interested but there are admirors who will have it all,a few thousand or less?


I'm not buying the Karajan box myself, Traverso. I have some of it already and I think I pretty much have what I need in the repertoire represented in the box by other conductors. 
I think maybe there is a kind of a Karajan-backlash going on right now though: because he was so popular in his lifetime and he was probably way over-rated - now I think it may be the other way round: many classical music fans don't like him because he was too popular. 
I always try to promote his recording of Richard Strauss's "Metamorphoses for 23 solo strings" - I love it.

greenwood

Very funny! It will probably take a couple of weeks to download all of it!


----------



## Guest

Not only Richard Strauss but also the other Straus family,Wagner, Brahms, Beethoven, Sibelius, the many operas and not to forget his Mahler and Bruckner.


----------



## Granate

Ras said:


> *KARAJAN, HERBERT VON Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon and Decca. Works by Beethoven, Brahms, Mendelssohn, Schumann, Tchaikovsky etc. Deutsche Grammophon 330cds + 24DVDs + 2Blu-Rays*
> Folks... THIS has to be the biggest box-set ever released. Crazy!
> https://www.mdt.co.uk/karajan-herbert-von-complete-recordings-deutsche-grammophon-330cds-24dvds-2blu-rays.html


Amazon France has it for 710€. The cheapest I've found in Europe. It's a box I may never buy. But with all the challenges, Karajan DG recordings are usually up, and one by one they turn to be references, so maybe, except for the remastered Wagner Ring or the 70s Beethoven Symphonies, it could be a box worthy of its price.


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> Amazon France has it for 710€. The cheapest I've found in Europe. It's a box I may never buy. But with all the challenges, Karajan DG recordings are usually up, and one by one they turn to be references, so maybe, except for the remastered Wagner Ring or the 70s Beethoven Symphonies, it could be a box worthy of its price.


I know it's a lot of money but I am still thinking, 710 divided by 356 makes less then €2,00 a disc


----------



## Heliogabo

jegreenwood said:


> I bought that box several years ago. I don't think the contents have changed.


Same shirt and sleeve colors that in his Mozart DG set


----------



## Pugg

Dvorak: Quintets Op. 81 & 97

Boris Giltburg (piano)

Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Holden4th

Pugg said:


> Dvorak: Quintets Op. 81 & 97
> 
> Boris Giltburg (piano)
> 
> Pavel Haas Quartet


I'm looking forward to hearing that.


----------



## Pugg

Holden4th said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing that.


Me too, I ordered this things blindly, all their cd's are stunning so what can go wrong?


----------



## Ras

A new DECCA SOUND box-set with 55 PIANO DISCS is on the way:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07532NFPB/ref=pe_219061_217690661_em_1p_15_ti

+ from DGG: The COMPLETE BOSTON SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA RECORDINGS on the yellow label - 57 cds - various conductors:
https://www.amazon.de/Complete-Reco...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=7C0M3N4E153JA49NAM5K

(Both of these seem to be limited editions)


----------



## Ras

So for the *Eugen Jochum *fans there is *another vol. in the complete DGG recordings *coming out covering his *choral and opera *recordings for that label:
https://www.amazon.de/Complete-Reco...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=C89R52QNJ0CSCQ0ZQGX9


----------



## hpowders

Wow! You guys must be in the Donald Trump income category!

What I don't like about large box sets is I first have to play through the entire set to make sure there are no defects before I listen for the pleasure of it.

I recently purchased the complete Mozart Piano Sonatas with Ronald Brautigam on 5 CDs and sure enough, one of the CDs had a spot where it wouldn't play any further. I tried cleaning the CD several times, but to no avail. I got my money back, but this is usually what happens with multiple CD sets in my experience.


----------



## Ras

hpowders said:


> Wow! You guys must be in the Donald Trump income category!
> 
> What I don't like about large box sets is I first have to play through the entire set to make sure there are no defects before I listen for the pleasure of it.
> 
> I recently purchased the complete Mozart Piano Sonatas with Ronald Brautigam on 5 CDs and sure enough, one of the CDs had a spot where it wouldn't play any further. I tried cleaning the CD several times, but to no avail. I got my money back, but this is usually what happens with multiple CD sets in my experience.


hpowders

Actually I don't buy that many of those big boxes with an artist's complete recordings. I like to get boxes with a complete segment of a particular repertoire - like for instance "Beethoven's complete string quartets" or "Rachmaninov's piano concertos" or something like that. 
In spite of this I am tempted by the P. Herreweghe box from Harmonia Mundi coming out tomorrow. I don't have many of those recordings and 30 £ for 30 cds is a decent price. 
With the huge boxes I just like to lead other forum participants to corruption.
(Posted from the height and might of The Ras Tower).


----------



## hpowders

Ras said:


> hpowders
> 
> Actually I don't buy that many of those big boxes with an artist's complete recordings. I like to get boxes with a complete segment of a particular repertoire - like for instance "Beethoven's complete string quartets" or "Rachmaninov's piano concertos" or something like that.
> In spite of this I am tempted by the P. Herreweghe box from Harmonia Mundi coming out tomorrow. I don't have many of those recordings and 30 £ for 30 cds is a decent price.
> With the huge boxes I just like to lead other forum participants to corruption.
> (Posted from the height and might of The Ras Tower).


The latest trend seems to be a famous conductor's complete recorded performances with a certain orchestra. The one with Charles Munch conducting the Boston Symphony Orchestra is very tempting!


----------



## Ras

hpowders said:


> The latest trend seems to be a famous conductor's complete recorded performances with a certain orchestra. The one with Charles Munch conducting the Boston Symphony Orchestra is very tempting!


Yes, that seems to be a way of marketing old recordings for the major labels now.
One of the craziest boxes I have seen was the Universal Classics box that contained all 37!!! recordings from Decca, DGG and Philips of "The Rite of Spring" in a 100th anniversary package. You have to be a pretty hardcore Stravinsky fan to buy something like that!:
https://www.amazon.com/Stravinsky-S...1-3&keywords=stravinsky+le+sacre+du+printemps


----------



## bharbeke

Arkivmusic was advertising a new Rachmaninov Symphony No. 1 release from Ashkenazy and the Philharmonia Orchestra (September 1 release date, but close enough to new for me). Has anyone here heard it? What do you think of it?


----------



## realdealblues

Ras said:


> So for the *Eugen Jochum *fans there is *another vol. in the complete DGG recordings *coming out covering his *choral and opera *recordings for that label:
> https://www.amazon.de/Complete-Reco...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=C89R52QNJ0CSCQ0ZQGX9


I've been waiting for what seems like forever for this release. Hope it's listed on Amazon here in the states soon so I can preorder it.


----------



## Itullian

I'm waiting for this set.
I like it a lot, but has needed re mastering desperately.


----------



## Ras

realdealblues said:


> I've been waiting for what seems like forever for this release. Hope it's listed on Amazon here in the states soon so I can preorder it.


realdealblues:

The E. Jochum box is now listed on amazon.com :
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0766FLLJ...8&qid=1507976776&sr=1-7&keywords=eugen+jochum


----------



## Itullian




----------



## bisque

Went back quite a ways but didn't see mention of this - so I'm mentioning it. If you've ever heard the ancient Music and Arts CD of this you know just how awful that sounded. For this release, Chris Malone has done an absolutely amazing job off a different sourced from that used by Music and Arts and the result is pretty great - yes, archival sound, but no longer filled with snap, crackle, and pop along with other anomalies. And if you've never heard this live performance from the Hollywood Bowl with Stokowski - it is one for the ages in terms of playing and interpretation. The companion piece is the delightful Robert Russell Bennett violin concerto, also in improved sound, with Bernard Herrmann conducting and Louis Kaufman on violin (the piece was written for him). You can read more and hear audio samples at www.kritzerland.com - and caveat, yes, I own the label


----------



## bisque

And we also just released this album - wonderful music from Claus Ogerman - if you've never heard his stuff I recommend listening to the audio samples at www.kritzerland.com. We also just reissued Robert Ward's Pulitzer Prize-winning opera, The Crucible in hugely improved sound


----------



## Itullian

January release


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

Gautier Capucon - Intuition
From his twitter out early 2018


----------



## Pugg

Decca : The piano edition.

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/decca-piano-sound-ltd/hnum/7788564


----------



## SixFootScowl

As of July 2017 we finally have all three Leyla Gencer queens in one box set.


----------



## Ras

On the way from the *label DHM *there is a *100 cd box set covering the Renaissance, Baroque and Classical * eras. :
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0765S8NY4/ref=pe_219061_218760671_em_1p_12_ti


----------



## Itullian

Karl Bohm, the operas, DGG


----------



## realdealblues

Itullian said:


> Karl Bohm, the operas, DGG


Awesome! Can't wait for that one!


----------



## Pugg

realdealblues said:


> Awesome! Can't wait for that one!


I still can't figure out if the Decca recordings are also in it?


----------



## jegreenwood

Itullian said:


>





Ras said:


> hpowders
> 
> Actually I don't buy that many of those big boxes with an artist's complete recordings. I like to get boxes with a complete segment of a particular repertoire - like for instance "Beethoven's complete string quartets" or "Rachmaninov's piano concertos" or something like that.
> In spite of this I am tempted by the P. Herreweghe box from Harmonia Mundi coming out tomorrow. I don't have many of those recordings and 30 £ for 30 cds is a decent price.
> With the huge boxes I just like to lead other forum participants to corruption.
> (Posted from the height and might of The Ras Tower).


I've bought more box sets this year than during the last several. I just ordered the Herreweghe and Serkin boxes. Like Ras, I had virtually nothing in the Herreweghe box (indeed - not much at all by Herreweghe). MDT has it for just over $30 (plus overseas shipping to the US, which is relatively expensive). And except for one DG CD with Abbado, I haven't heard Serkin's Mozart since I had some rather noisy Columbia vinyl in the 1970s.


----------



## Selby

^This box? It looks incredible. Thank you for bringing my attention to it.


----------



## jegreenwood

Selby said:


> ^This box? It looks incredible. Thank you for bringing my attention to it.


Yup - I don't have any of Herreweghe's Bach at present.

:cheers:


----------



## eljr

The Berliner Philharmoniker's New Year's Eve concerts 1977-2015

https://www.berliner-philharmoniker...il Newsletter&utm_term=can be pre-ordered now


----------



## eljr

The John Adams Edition
On CD and Blu-ray

Release: 10 November 2017


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> The John Adams Edition
> On CD and Blu-ray
> 
> Release: 10 November 2017


Thanks for posting this. $79 for the CD's as well as the Blu-ray's? No brainer!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Karajan release sets record for biggest box set ever produced.

Karajan Complete Recordings On Deutsche Grammophon And Decca

330 CDs, 23 DVDs, and 2 BluRay for a total 355 disks to be released December 8, 2017.









https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07544JRZ1/


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I still can't figure out if the Decca recordings are also in it?


This is all that I could find from Presto Classical...

70 CDs presenting Karl Böhm's complete vocal recordings on Deutsche Grammophon, including studio productions as well as timeless live recordings from Vienna, Salzburg and Bayreuth.
Additional spoken word recordings (in German) with Böhm detailing his relationships with Richard Strauss, Mozart and the Vienna Philharmonic: including one full disc of recordings new to CD (English synopsis for CD 70, "A Life Retold" available online)
PACKAGING: A lift-off box featuring new liner notes by Richard Osborne
The 1944 Ariadne auf Naxos (CDs 45-46) available digitally for the first time

And this is the artist list found on jpc.de -

Artists: Martti Talvela, Theo Adam, Edith Mathis, Maria Stader, Leontyne Price, Christa Ludwig, Wieslaw Ochman, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Fritz Wunderlich, Evelyn Lear, Irmgard Seefried, Peter Schreier, Karl Engel, Julia Varady, Otto Mellies, Arleen Auger, Anna Tomowa-Sintow, Walter Berry, Gundula Janowitz, Hermann Prey, Franz Crass, Teresa Berganza, Lisa della Casa, Leonie Rysanek, Hans Hotter, Julius Patzak, Karl Ridderbusch, Birgit Nilsson, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Chor der Wiener Staatsoper, Staatskapelle Dresden, Wiener Philharmoniker, Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Berliner Philharmoniker, Prague National Theatre Orchestra, Wiener Symphoniker, Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra, Karl Böhm

The Böhm discography at discogs.com seems to suggest that the Decca recordings are not included... (Full disclosure - I didn't exactly do an exhaustive search in fact it was pretty half-assed but what little effort that I did put into the search would lead me to feel somewhat confident that they are not based comparing the artist list from the DG listing to those which appear under the Decca recordings).


----------



## Guest

Fritz Kobus said:


> Karajan release sets record for biggest box set ever produced.
> 
> Karajan Complete Recordings On Deutsche Grammophon And Decca
> 
> 330 CDs, 23 DVDs, and 2 BluRay for a total 355 disks to be released December 8, 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07544JRZ1/


If you're interested there is a dedicated thread to this title that I inadvertently posted in the "Classical Music" forum - (as a new member I was completely unaware that a "New Releases" thread existed and so I posted it in what I thought was the proper forum but quickly learned was not)... So far there are 19 replies -

www.talkclassical.com/52318-karajan-complete-recordings-deutsche.html

Best wishes...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Nudge and a Wink said:


> If you're interested there is a dedicated thread to this title that I inadvertently posted in the "Classical Music" forum - (as a new member I was completely unaware that a "New Releases" thread existed and so I posted it in what I thought was the proper forum but quickly learned was not)... So far there are 19 replies -
> 
> www.talkclassical.com/52318-karajan-complete-recordings-deutsche.html
> 
> Best wishes...


Good deal. Now if Karajan fans don't see the dedicated thread, they might pick up on it here and take the link over. I am not a Karajan fan, but will go over there and check it out anyway.


----------



## Pugg

Nudge and a Wink said:


> This is all that I could find from Presto Classical...
> 
> 70 CDs presenting Karl Böhm's complete vocal recordings on Deutsche Grammophon, including studio productions as well as timeless live recordings from Vienna, Salzburg and Bayreuth.
> Additional spoken word recordings (in German) with Böhm detailing his relationships with Richard Strauss, Mozart and the Vienna Philharmonic: including one full disc of recordings new to CD (English synopsis for CD 70, "A Life Retold" available online)
> PACKAGING: A lift-off box featuring new liner notes by Richard Osborne
> The 1944 Ariadne auf Naxos (CDs 45-46) available digitally for the first time
> 
> And this is the artist list found on jpc.de -
> 
> Artists: Martti Talvela, Theo Adam, Edith Mathis, Maria Stader, Leontyne Price, Christa Ludwig, Wieslaw Ochman, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Fritz Wunderlich, Evelyn Lear, Irmgard Seefried, Peter Schreier, Karl Engel, Julia Varady, Otto Mellies, Arleen Auger, Anna Tomowa-Sintow, Walter Berry, Gundula Janowitz, Hermann Prey, Franz Crass, Teresa Berganza, Lisa della Casa, Leonie Rysanek, Hans Hotter, Julius Patzak, Karl Ridderbusch, Birgit Nilsson, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Chor der Wiener Staatsoper, Staatskapelle Dresden, Wiener Philharmoniker, Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Berliner Philharmoniker, Prague National Theatre Orchestra, Wiener Symphoniker, Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele, Metropolitan Opera Orchestra, Karl Böhm
> 
> The Böhm discography at discogs.com seems to suggest that the Decca recordings are not included... (Full disclosure - I didn't exactly do an exhaustive search in fact it was pretty half-assed but what little effort that I did put into the search would lead me to feel somewhat confident that they are not based comparing the artist list from the DG listing to those which appear under the Decca recordings).


Thanks for your effort but I couldn't find those ( Decca) recordings either , This site did not give the answer also.

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/karl-boehm-the-operas/hnum/7854505


----------



## Pugg

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c...plete-recordings-on-deutsche-grammophon-decca

Other shops available.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

Fritz Kobus said:


> Karajan release sets record for biggest box set ever produced.
> 
> Karajan Complete Recordings On Deutsche Grammophon And Decca
> 
> 330 CDs, 23 DVDs, and 2 BluRay for a total 355 disks to be released December 8, 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07544JRZ1/


A friend of ours received his pre order Friday , must see it later today.


----------



## eljr

Pugg said:


> https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c...plete-recordings-on-deutsche-grammophon-decca
> 
> Other shops available.


$342 on Presto, $ 999 99 on Amazon... but I get free shipping with Prime. lol


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> $342 on Presto, $ 999 99 on Amazon... but I get free shipping with Prime. lol


Perhaps this is a option?

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...ngs-on-deutsche-grammophon-decca/hnum/7888020

The site says €5.00 shipping costs.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## SixFootScowl

Itullian said:


>


Nice! I probably could use another Mendelssohn symphony set. Maybe I will check this one out. Hmmm, not coming up on Amazon. Do you have a link?


----------



## jegreenwood

eljr said:


> $342 on Presto, $ 999 99 on Amazon... but I get free shipping with Prime. lol


Apples and oranges (or in this case Bernstein box vs HvK box )


----------



## Itullian

Fritz Kobus said:


> Nice! I probably could use another Mendelssohn symphony set. Maybe I will check this one out. Hmmm, not coming up on Amazon. Do you have a link?


Not coming out in US until December.

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/91lf1de1MmL._SY355_.jpg


----------



## SixFootScowl

Itullian said:


> Not coming out in US until December.
> 
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/91lf1de1MmL._SY355_.jpg


I can only get it to come up on Amazon.co.uk, but it is on the US Amazon per your image link.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B076JLFMK8
Good enough for now. I have it in the Wish List so I can keep track of it.


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> Perhaps this is a option?
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...ngs-on-deutsche-grammophon-decca/hnum/7888020
> 
> The site says €5.00 shipping costs.





jegreenwood said:


> Apples and oranges (or in this case Bernstein box vs HvK box )


Oops

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...ngs-on-deutsche-grammophon-decca/hnum/7483243


----------



## gardibolt

It turns out that the exquisite Naive Vivaldi Edition is not dead after all. The Facebook page for The Vivaldi Edition recently posted that Naive (under new ownership) will be releasing vol.55 of the Tesori del Piemonte series (which is almost, but not quite, all Vivaldi) on December 1, 2017: a new recording of the Vivaldi opera, Dorilla in Tempe RV 709, conducted by Diego Fasolis. 2 CDs and a 108-page booklet. Plus, more Vivaldi instrumental recordings starting in April 2018. Wonderful news!









Amazon US doesn't have a listing for it yet, but it's up on Amazon.fr for $34.50 shipped to US.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## SixFootScowl

If when anyone posts a new release, they can add a link to where they found it, it would be very helpful so we can look up the details and/or put in a pre-order. For example, I can't find the Stokowsky set posted above, just an older 5-CD Stokowsky DECCA set, but a discussion thread that came up suggests the new set may be some 23 disks. Also what is "phase 4 stereo"?


----------



## Itullian

11/24

Presto Classical


----------



## Barbebleu

Itullian said:


> 11/24
> 
> Presto Classical


You Americans! Who has a release date of the eleventh day of the twenty fourth month!


----------



## bharbeke

It's because we would write it as November 24th instead of 24 November. The numerical abbreviation matches the written version.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Barbebleu said:


> You Americans! Who has a release date of the eleventh day of the twenty fourth month!


I am American but prefer the Military (also European) way of writing dates. It makes more sense to go from smallest unit to largest. Also saves commas. For example:

Richard Wagner was born on May 22, 1813, in Leipzig, Germany.

Richard Wagner was born on 22 May 1813 in Leipzig, Germany.

The more efficient and more logical dating method gets rid of two commas. I know Microsoft would say that the comma after the 1813 in my first example is not needed, but I am old school and so a parenthetical statement (the date in first example) should always be set off with two commas.


----------



## Pugg

Fritz Kobus said:


> If when anyone posts a new release, they can add a link to where they found it, it would be very helpful so we can look up the details and/or put in a pre-order. For example, I can't find the Stokowsky set posted above, just an older 5-CD Stokowsky DECCA set, but a discussion thread that came up suggests the new set may be some 23 disks. . Also what is "phase 4 stereo"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phase_4_Stereo


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c...plete-recordings-on-deutsche-grammophon-decca
> 
> Other shops available.


I do wonder who buys these boxes especially as Bernstein fans will have plenty of his discs anyway


----------



## Barbebleu

bharbeke said:


> It's because we would write it as November 24th instead of 24 November. The numerical abbreviation matches the written version.


I did know that. I was poking a little gentle fun at our American cousins!


----------



## Ras

*November 2017 new releases*

On www.mdt.co.uk I made it through all the new releases from A to M and here i a list of what looks most interesting to me. - It would take forever to post pictures or links to all of them, but I will post links to specific recordings on request. 

*BACH The Art of the Fugue. Accademia Bizantina and Ottavio Dantone. Decca Classics

BACH / BUSONI / BEETHOVEN Yuuko Shiokawa (violin) & Andras Schiff. ECM New Series

BACH BWV... Or Not! Gli Incogniti, Amandine Beyer. Harmonia Mundi

BACH Small Gifts. Andreas Scholl, Dorothee Oberlinger, Ensemble 1700. Deutsche Harmonia Mundi

MIDORI PLAYS BACH Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin BWV 1001-1006. Accentus Music 2DVDs

BACH Sonatas And Partitas for solo violin BWV 1001-1006. Ning Feng. Channel Classics Records

BACH Violin Sonatas & Partitas. Sei Solo. Boris Begelman. Deutsche Harmonia Mundi 2cds

BACH Suiten Fur Violoncello. Thomas Demenga. ECM New Series 2cds

BACH UNLIMITED Lise de la Salle. Naive

BARENBOIM, DANIEL Anniversary Edition Volumes 1 & 2. With Martha Argerich, Sergiu Celibidache, Sir Simon Rattle and the 
Berliner Philharmoniker, West-Eastern Divan Orchestra and Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Euroarts 27DVDs

BARENBOIM, DANIEL Edition Volume 2. With Martha Argerich, Sergiu Celibidache, Sir Simon Rattle and the Berliner Philharmoniker, West-Eastern Divan Orchestra and Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Euroarts 13DVDs

BEETHOVEN Complete Piano Sonatas. Jean-Efflam Bavouzet. Chandos Records 9cds

BEETHOVEN Late Piano Works, Koroliov Series Vol. XX. Evgeni Koroliov, Duo Koroliov. Tacet 2cds

BRAHMS Complete Piano Trios and Quartets. Gould Piano Trio with David Adams, Robert Plane, David Pyatt. Champs Hill Records 6cds

BRAHMS Complete Piano Trios Vol. 2. Vienna Piano Trio. MDG SACD

BRAHMS Handel Variations Op. 24, Ballades Op. 10. Nelly Akopian-Tamarina. Pentatone Classics

BRUCKNER, ANTON Symphonie No. 6. Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks / Bernard Haitink. BR Klassik

CECILIA & SOL Dolce Duello. Cecilia Bartoli, Sol Gabetta, Cappella Gabetta / Andres Gabetta. Decca Deluxe Hardcover 1CD (Limited Edition)

CHOPIN Concertos, Sonatas, Ballades, Polonaises, Scherzos, Mazurkas. Emanuel Ax. Sony 6cds

CHUNG, KYUNG-WHA / ITAMAR GOLAN Violin Sonatas by Schubert, Schumann, Bach, Kreisler, Ede Poldini, Dvorak, Debussy. King Records 2cds

CZERNY Piano Concerto in D minor, Introduction, Variations and Rondo on Weber's Hunting Chorus from Euryanthe. Rosemary Tuck, English Chamber Orchestra / Richard Bonynge. Naxos

DEBUSSY Seong-Jin Cho. Images, Children's Corner, Suite Bergamasque, L'isle joyeuse. Deutsche Grammophon

DEBUSSY Sonatas & Trio. Renaud Capucon, Bertrand Chamayou, Geraurd Causse, Emmanuel Pahud, Marie-Pierre Langlamet, Edgar Moreau. Erato

ELGAR Falstaff, Incidental Music, Songs. Roderick Williams, BBC Philharmonic / Sir Andrew Davis. Chandos Records SACD

FAURE Requiem And other sacred music. Robert Bennesh, Yale Schola Cantorum / David Hill. Hyperion Records

GLASS Complete Piano Etudes. Jeroen van Veen. Brilliant Classics 2cds

GLASS, PHILIP The Complete Piano Etudes. Live in Moscow. Anton Batagov. Orange Mountain Music 2cds

HAYDN 2032, Vol. 5. L'Homme De Genie. Kammerorchester Basel / Giovanni Antonini. Alpha

IN DULCI JUBILO Music for the Christmas season by Buxtehude and Friends. Theatre of Voices / Paul Hillier. DaCapo SACD

IN EXCELSIS DEO Francesc Valls - Barcelona 1702, Henry Desmarest - Versailles 1709. Le Concert des Nations, La Capella Reial 
de Catalunya / Jordi Savall. Alia vox 2SACDs

LIGETI Requiem. Gabriele Hierdeis, Renee Morloc, Kammerchor Stuttgart, Danubia Orchestra Obuda / Frieder Bernius. Carus

LULLY Dies Irae, Te Deum. Allabastrina Choir and Consort / Elena Sartori. Brilliant Classics

MAHLER Symphnoy No. 5. Gurzenich-Orchester Koln / Francois-Xavier Roth. Harmonia Mundi

MAHLER Symphony No. 4. Hanna-Elisabeth Muller, Dusseldorfer Symphoniker / Adam Fischer. C-AVI

MASTERWORKS OF THE LATE 19TH CENTURY IN FRANCE Jacques Mercier. Sony 10cds

MAYER, ALBRECHT Tesori d'Italia. Works by Vivaldi, Elmi, Sammartini, Ristori. I Musici di Roma. Deutsche Grammophon

MENDELSSOHN Works for Cello and Piano. Christian Poltera, Ronald Brautigam. BIS Records SACD

MENDELSSOHN Motets And Piano Trio. Alasdair Beatson, Pieter Wispelwey, Pekka Kuusisto, Flemish Radio Choir. Epr-classic

MENDELSSOHN The Collection. Symphonies, Chamber Music, Piano Works, Organ Works, Concertos, Oratorios, Songs & Cantatas. Bartholdy Quartet, Fine Arts Quartet, Aurora String Quartet etc. Hanssler Classic 45cds

MESSIAEN Quatuor Pour La Fin Du Temps (Quartet For The End Of Time) Martin Frost, Lucas Debargue, Janine Jansen, Torleif Thedeen. Sony

MOZART For Wind Octet. Oslo Kammerakademi / David Friedemann Strunck. Lawo Classics

MOZART Piano Quartet K478 MAHLER Piano Quartet in a minor SCHUMANN Piano Quartet Op. 47 Berlin Piano Quartet. RCA

MOZART Violin Sonatas. Isaac Stern and Yefim Bronfman. Sony 4cds

MUSTONEN, OLLI The Rca Recordings. Beethoven: Sonata No. 30, Diabelli Variations, Bach, Shostakovich. 4cds

MUTI, RICCARDO Conducts Italian Masters. Sony 7cds*


----------



## Ragnar




----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> I do wonder who buys these boxes especially as Bernstein fans will have plenty of his discs anyway


My 2 cents, if one is young and start collecting , one saves and buy the Box. I did the dame with the boxes I have, like the Mercury boxes or the Bernstein on Sony.
I feel more sorry for all those people who bought all this separately items at full price trough the years before boxes exist.


----------



## SixFootScowl

November 10 at PrestoClassical:


----------



## Selby

The announcement of a new Stephen Hough solo recording is always cause for celebration. Honestly, I would have preferred more obscure repertoire, but, there is no chance of me not purchasing this.

US Amazon release date is January 5


----------



## Pugg

The art of Edith Mathis.

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/the-art-of-edith-mathis/hnum/7914613
other shops available


----------



## eljr

Fritz Kobus said:


> November 10 at PrestoClassical:


I have seen this pop up everywhere.

I hope it's as good as it's visibility.


----------



## SixFootScowl

eljr said:


> I have seen this pop up everywhere.
> 
> I hope it's as good as it's visibility.


Well, there are plenty of good Bartoli albums cheaply priced on the used market that I would recommend first, and maybe come to this later when some used copies are up for sale. But for the Bartoli fan who has to have everything, this is their next purchase.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## wkasimer

Itullian said:


>


I ordered this one from MDT just this morning.


----------



## Pugg

Renee Fleming and Christian Thielemann in Concert

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Vienna Philharmonic, Staatskapelle Dresden, Christian Thielemann

Out December 29th


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## wkasimer

The late Jiri Belohlavek's third (I think) recording of Smetana's Ma Vlast:









I've already preordered from Amazon.


----------



## wkasimer

I believe that these are the same recordings that were issued by United Archives a decade or so ago, but the UA issue is long OOP and expensive on the used CD market.

Release date April 2018.


----------



## Pugg

​
New Years concert 2018
available on : CD/ DVD/ LP.


----------



## Itullian

It's out!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

New Debussy set from DGG.


----------



## Guest

Itullian said:


>


I sampled a few of those--his brisk tempos tend to rob climactic passages of power to my ears.


----------



## hustlefan

Claudio Arrau - the complete Philips and American Decca recordings - 80 cds

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...hilips-american-decca-recordings/hnum/8021455


----------



## Pugg

hustlefan said:


> Claudio Arrau - the complete Philips and American Decca recordings - 80 cds
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...hilips-american-decca-recordings/hnum/8021455


This is long overdue, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Selby

Itullian said:


>


Super exciting! I have listened to his live performance of 27/2 countless times on YouTube. I have always felt that hits the perfect tempo. To my knowledge, he had never recorded it for release. This makes me really nostalgic.


----------



## Pugg

Selby said:


> Super exciting! I have listened to his live performance of 27/2 countless times on YouTube. I have always felt that hits the perfect tempo. To my knowledge, he had never recorded it for release. This makes me really nostalgic.


New company , new repertoire to record, wonderful news.


----------



## Pugg

​
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...liche-Werke-Complete-Edition-DGG/hnum/3677251


----------



## Holden4th

Itullian said:


>


Is Perahia finally working his way to a complete cycle?

Every few years he comes up with a couple of new LvB sonatas to add to what he has already done. From what I can gather he has recorded 1, 2, 3, 4, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12, 14, 15, 17, 18, 23, 26, 27, 28, 29. Are there other recordings out there. He's past the half way mark he might as well record the rest.


----------



## DavidA

The package of Mozart Piano Concertos player by Rudolf Serkin which Sony have just released separately have just arrived. I won't get it till Christmas (it's a gift from my wife I'm supposed to forget about) but looking forward to hearing them. He was one of the really great Mozart pianists.


----------



## Judith

Itullian said:


>


Two wonderful pianists there!


----------



## Pugg

Joseph Calleja - Verdi

Joseph Calleja (tenor), Vittorio Vitelli (baritone), Angela Gheorghiu (soprano)

Orquestra de la Comunitat Valenciana, Ramón Tebar

Out January 12th 2018


----------



## Guest

Oh my...I heard these forces play the Prokofiev 2nd last month. To say that it was overwhelming is an understatement!


----------



## Pugg

​
Home
Kian Soltani, Aaron Pilsan.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

​
Brahms: Cello Sonatas & Hungarian Dances

Alexandre Tharaud (piano) & Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)
Out mid January 2018 .


----------



## realdealblues

hustlefan said:


> Claudio Arrau - the complete Philips and American Decca recordings - 80 cds
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...hilips-american-decca-recordings/hnum/8021455


I wish this thing would hurry up and show up on Amazon here in the states. I want to preorder it...like yesterday.


----------



## Guest

Comes out February 2 in the US.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

There are 6 volumes in this series.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Granate

Itullian said:


>


Bravo! But I don't think the set will be ready before I end my Beethoven Symphonies challenge.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

Includes the string symphonies.


----------



## Pugg

​The great Ludwig.


----------



## eljr

Brooklyn Rider
Philip Glass: String Quartets Nos. 6 & 7

Release Date December 8, 2017
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music

anyone who enjoys mr glass needs this album


----------



## bisque

Much improved mastering, especially the Blitzstein.


----------



## Granate

The Schaller cycle has been completed. 68€ on Preorder. Released the 16th February 2018.
What a horrible use of colours. I hope the yellow circle is just a sticker because I see it completely unnecesary.
Reccomended performances. Good SQ from Spotify.


----------



## Merl

Granate said:


> Bravo! But I don't think the set will be ready before I end my Beethoven Symphonies challenge.


Jordan has already recorded a full cycle with the orchestra of the Paris OpÃ©ra . The 4th and 5th of that set are the best but the rest is fairly standard fare.. Ill be interested to hear how he gets on with a better orchestra here. I'm really warming to Dudamel's full cycle now. It's a very impressive set. Took me a while to really appreciate it but it batters Blomstedt's latest cycle with the Gewandhaus. Im looking forward to your Beethoven Symphonies challenge, Granate. í ¾í´


----------



## bisque

These classic recordings from Remington available again but in MUCH improved sound - an amazing difference from the old Varese Sarabande release of 1986 (which has been OOP since then. Available for now at www.kritzerland.com and limited to 500 copies only.


----------



## Pugg

Debussy: The Complete Works

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/8390958--debussy-the-complete-works

Out January 5th

other shops available


----------



## gardibolt

The Christa Ludwig Edition is up at amazon.de. 12 CD set; looks like about half opera excerpts (including Wagner) and the other half lieder with several discs of Schubert and a CD of Bach cantatas and mass excerpts. Although I adore Ludwig I'm not wild about this bleeding chunk approach. Kind of on the fence about this set though the preorder price of 41 Euros isn't bad. It's a tidy way to get concentrated Ludwig, I suppose.


----------



## wkasimer

gardibolt said:


> The Christa Ludwig Edition is up at amazon.de. 12 CD set; looks like about half opera excerpts (including Wagner) and the other half lieder with several discs of Schubert and a CD of Bach cantatas and mass excerpts. Although I adore Ludwig I'm not wild about this bleeding chunk approach. Kind of on the fence about this set though the preorder price of 41 Euros isn't bad. It's a tidy way to get concentrated Ludwig, I suppose.


It's very tempting, but I hate sets that include a lot of "bleeding hunks", and I have almost all of this already in earlier CD releases. As a matter of fact, by sheer coincidence I brought the Schubert Lieder set to work to listen to today.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

Now available in single-layer SACD format. (Won't play on a regular CD player.)


----------



## Pugg

gardibolt said:


> The Christa Ludwig Edition is up at amazon.de. 12 CD set; looks like about half opera excerpts (including Wagner) and the other half lieder with several discs of Schubert and a CD of Bach cantatas and mass excerpts. Although I adore Ludwig I'm not wild about this bleeding chunk approach. Kind of on the fence about this set though the preorder price of 41 Euros isn't bad. It's a tidy way to get concentrated Ludwig, I suppose.


I ordered it, because I wanna have it, others just don't buy it , no-one is forcing anything on anyone.


----------



## Pugg

Renée Fleming : The Beautiful Voice - *Vinyl Edition
*
Renée Fleming (soprano)

Release Date: 26th Jan 2018
Catalogue No: 4833191
Label: Decca


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Renée Fleming : The Beautiful Voice - *Vinyl Edition
> *
> Renée Fleming (soprano)
> 
> Release Date: 26th Jan 2018
> Catalogue No: 4833191
> Label: Decca


Is that a single disk like the earlier release, or a big multi-disk set? What makes it different from the original The Beautiful Voice?


----------



## Pugg

Fritz Kobus said:


> Is that a single disk like the earlier release, or a big multi-disk set? What makes it different from the original The Beautiful Voice?


First release ever on vinyl, double disk 4 sites , nothing added , just like the CD.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Granate

Itullian said:


>


I think the date of the recording is 2010. Hmm. I'm more fond of his work from 2011 in Dresden. The positive side is that I haven't found a definitive Mahler 10 yet. Only Levine and Dausgaard have convinced me.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

Brahms: Cello Sonatas & Hungarian Dances

Alexandre Tharaud (piano) & Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

HERE IT IS FRIENDS!!! 

March 2 release! Euro
March 15 USA


----------



## realdealblues

Itullian said:


> HERE IT IS FRIENDS!!!
> 
> March 2 release! Euro
> March 15 USA


Just pre-ordered mine here! Can't wait!!


----------



## Itullian

Check this out!!!


----------



## bharbeke

Murray Perahia doing two of Beethoven's most famous sonatas is a must-listen release for me. It will be released on February 9th.


----------



## Granate

2/16/18

(Please, improve after that No.3...)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg




----------



## Granate

Pugg said:


>












Let's see if Christian Thielemann finishes soon and I can compare both cycles with Dennis Russell-Davies and Rémy Ballot!


----------



## Ras

*J.S. Bach, C.P.E. Bach & Johann Christian Bach: Magnificats
Arcangelo, Jonathan Cohen (conductor) on Hyperion.
*
Also from Hyperion released in January : *Stephen Hough playing piano music by Debussy.*

and... also from Hyperion coming soon to a cd player near you *Bach's B Minor Mass by Stephen Layton and the Orchestra of the Age of the Enlightenment +Trinity College Choir Cambridge. *

[A hallelujah ringing out from me for those short names for choirs and orchestras!!].


----------



## Ras

*In January Decca released a "world premiere recording" of a lost Stravinsky-piece:
STRAVINSKY:
[1] Chant funèbre, op. 5 (Funeral Song)*
[2] Feu d'artifice, op. 4 (Fireworks)
[3] Scherzo fantastique, op. 3
[4]-[6] Le Faune et la Bergére, op. 2 (The Faun and the Shepherdess)
I. La Bergére (The Shepherdess)
II. Le Faune (The Faun)
III. Le Torrent (The River)
[7]-[20] Le sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) 
*Riccardo Chailly / Lucerne Festival Orchestra*
DECCA has been granted exclusive worldwide rights to make the first recording of Chant Funèbre, the piece everyone believed lost forever. Riccardo Chailly makes his debut recording with the Lucerne Festival Orchestra, marking the beginning of a major new partnership. -- The album restores lost work Chant Funèbre in its original Stravinsky opus sequence and adds a sonically spectacular Sacre du Printemps (The Rite of Spring).

*BACH Matthew Passion. Nicholas Mulroy, Matthew Brook, Dunedin Consort / John Butt. Linn Records 3cds

BACH Sonatas for Flute and Keyboard. Marc Hantai, Pierre Hantai. Mirare

BATIASHVILI, LISA Visions of Prokofiev. Chamber Orchestra of Europe / Yannick Nezet-Seguin. Deutsche Grammophon

BEETHOVEN Music for Winds. Scottish Chamber Orchestra Wind Soloists. Linn Records

BEETHOVEN Symphony, Piano Concerto 1. Martha Argerich, Mito Chamber Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa. Decca Classics

BRAHMS Sonata for violin and piano No. 1 BACH Partita for solo violin No. 1 SCHUBERT Rondo for violin and piano. Lisa Batiashvili, Milana Chernyavska. Warner Classics

BRAHMS Symphony No. 1, 2, 3. The Cleveland Orchestra / Franz Welser-Most. Belvedere Blu-Ray

BRAHMS Symphony No. 2. Swedish Chamber Orchestra / Thomas Dausgaard. BIS Records SACD

HOPE, DANIEL Journey to Mozart. Works by Gluck, Haydn, Mozart. Zurich Chamber Orchestra. Deutsche Grammophon

HAYDN Symphony No. 26, No. 86. MOZART Violin Concerto. Aisslinn Nosky, Handel and Haydn Society / Harry Christophers. Coro

MOZART Wind Concertos. Scottish Chamber Orchestra / Alexander Janiczek. Linn Records*

*MOZART Piano Concertos Nos. 25 & 27. Piotr Anderszewski, Chamber Orchestra of Europe. Warner Classics*


----------



## Judith

Ras said:


> *J.S. Bach, C.P.E. Bach & Johann Christian Bach: Magnificats
> Arcangelo, Jonathan Cohen (conductor) on Hyperion.
> *
> Also from Hyperion released in January : *Stephen Hough playing piano music by Debussy.*
> 
> and... also from Hyperion coming soon to a cd player near you *Bach's B Minor Mass by Stephen Layton and the Orchestra of the Age of the Enlightenment +Trinity College Choir Cambridge. *
> 
> [A hallelujah ringing out from me for those short names for choirs and orchestras!!].


Got the Stephen Hough and love it


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Got the Stephen Hough and love it


And you made me buy it, played it this morning, superb. :tiphat:


----------



## eljr

Ras said:


> *J.S. Bach, C.P.E. Bach & Johann Christian Bach: Magnificats
> Arcangelo, Jonathan Cohen (conductor) on Hyperion.
> *


I have this on the way....



> Also from Hyperion released in January : *Stephen Hough playing piano music by Debussy.*


From the comments, it looks like I'll be ordering this today.


----------



## Pugg

Tchaikovsky: The Complete Piano Works (Budget Box Set Series) CD
Viktoria Postnikova (Artist) 
Out March 2th


----------



## Ras

*This is supposed to be my first picture post on TalkClassical! Yeeehaaa!*

A new Handel cd with the Freiburger Barockorhcester from Harmonia Mundi:








And what I think must be the first recording of Bach's St. John Passion released on Naxos:


----------



## Ras

Pugg said:


> Tchaikovsky: The Complete Piano Works (Budget Box Set Series) CD
> Viktoria Postnikova (Artist)
> Out March 2th


Pugg

I have the original Warner box-set of Postnikova's Tchaikovsky --- I rarely listen to it at all - in fact most of it has probably only been played once. I guess I'm just not a big fan of Tchaikovksy's piano music. I do love "The Seasons" though - my favorite recording is sadly out of print: Lydia Artymiw on Chandos :


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> Let's see if Christian Thielemann finishes soon and I can compare both cycles with Dennis Russell-Davies and Rémy Ballot!





Itullian said:


>


Few posts back.


----------



## JohnD

Itullian said:


>


I have a friend who used to work in a record store and one day, Randy Newman came in looking for the Hollywood String Quartet's recordings of Beethoven's late string quartets.

This set isn't listed on Amazon. What country is it being released in and when?


----------



## Pugg

JohnD said:


> I have a friend who used to work in a record store and one day, Randy Newman came in looking for the Hollywood String Quartet's recordings of Beethoven's late string quartets.
> 
> This set isn't listed on Amazon. What country is it being released in and when?


For now; only Japan, no other info available.


----------



## wkasimer

Itullian said:


>


This looks suspiciously similar to the set issued by Music and Arts a couple of years ago. Is Ars Nova a legimate label?


----------



## wkasimer

Itullian said:


>


I assume that these are the same recordings that Testament issued a decade or so ago.


----------



## Granate

We could open "Cafe Labels" where we could discuss rare and historical labels and how "ethical" are their releases considering intellectual property. I found nothing about Archipel Ltd. and I'd love to know.

You know: *Archipel Ltd.* Includes: 

Archipel
Andromeda
Walhall
Myto


----------



## shadowdancer

Granate said:


> We could open "Cafe Labels" where we could discuss rare and historical labels and how "ethical" are their releases considering intellectual property. I found nothing about Archipel Ltd. and I'd love to know.


I do wonder the same about Archipel.
https://naxosdirect.com/items/mozart-requiem-in-d-minor-k.-626-232194

What a great recording. It would be great to know that every intellectual property is being respected.


----------



## Granate

shadowdancer said:


> I do wonder the same about Archipel.
> 
> 
> What a great recording. It would be great to know that every intellectual property is being respected.




















I add this wonderful Bruckner 8 by Knappertsbusch.


----------



## Pugg

​
Brahms: The Complete Songs Volume 7 (Benjamin Appl)

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Graham Johnson (piano)

Out mid March.


----------



## Ras

*Public Domain*



wkasimer said:


> This looks suspiciously similar to the set issued by Music and Arts a couple of years ago. Is Ars Nova a legimate label?


Wkasimir and other fellow cd-shoppers who wants to have a clear conscience while buying good music:
The Schneider Quartet's Haydn recordings are probably in the public domain - that means the copyright has expired and it's free for ALL and ANYONE to release them on cd.

I think re-releasing old recordings of classical music is a "con amore"-project - The people involved would probably be lucky to break even on a release like that...

If you look at the amazon sale's rank for what I think must be an earlier release of the same recordings??? on amazon - here is the link: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Haydn-Stri...=1518616700&sr=8-3&keywords=schneider+quartet ? 
you will notice that it is number 508,192 in the category: "albums" on the amazon sales rank - SO: what that tells me is that the sales are very limited. We are just lucky that anyone cares enough about this music to keep these old recordings in print. + edited to add: and if the people involved in making that sort of releases earn a few "peanuts" from it - may God bless them!


----------



## wkasimer

Ras said:


> Wkasimer and other fellow cd-shoppers who wants to have a clear conscience while buying good music:
> The Schneider Quartet's Haydn recordings are probably in the public domain - that means the copyright has expired and it's free for ALL and ANYONE to release them on cd.


They may be in the public domain, but my question was more about what "Ars Nova" is using as its source. Did they do their own transfers from LP, as M&A did, or did they simply "borrow" those M&A transfers for their own issue? M&A, a company that consistently produces excellent products, has been victimized by this sort of behavior before (IIRC, another label lifted their transfer of the 1950 La Scala RING).

Unfortunately, there are a number of labels that engage in this sort of behavior, as well as some online vendors. It's not hard to tell who's doing it, because their products don't indicate their sources. Legitimate labels of historic material, like M&A, Marston,, Orfeo, Audite, Naxos Historical, and a few others, always credit their sources, as well as their transfer engineers. Other labels - Archipel, Andromeda, Documents, Opera d'Oro spring to mind, but there are plenty of others - never provide this information, which suggests to me that they're engaging in some form of theft. I suspect that Pristine is also sometimes guilty as well. Andrew Rose usually indicates his sources, but there are occasions when it's hard to imagine that he didn't simply steal someone else's transfer, tart it up, and issue it as his own. On his website, for example, he does not reveal his source for the 1953 Bayreuth Ring, and when queried (several times), he has not provided an answer.


----------



## Ras

wkasimer said:


> They may be in the public domain, but my question was more about what "Ars Nova" is using as its source. Did they do their own transfers from LP, as M&A did, or did they simply "borrow" those M&A transfers for their own issue? M&A, a company that consistently produces excellent products, has been victimized by this sort of behavior before (IIRC, another label lifted their transfer of the 1950 La Scala RING).
> 
> Unfortunately, there are a number of labels that engage in this sort of behavior, as well as some online vendors. It's not hard to tell who's doing it, because their products don't indicate their sources. Legitimate labels of historic material, like M&A, Marston,, Orfeo, Audite, Naxos Historical, and a few others, always credit their sources, as well as their transfer engineers. Other labels - Archipel, Andromeda, Documents, Opera d'Oro spring to mind, but there are plenty of others - never provide this information, which suggests to me that they're engaging in some form of theft. I suspect that Pristine is also sometimes guilty as well. Andrew Rose usually indicates his sources, but there are occasions when it's hard to imagine that he didn't simply steal someone else's transfer, tart it up, and issue it as his own. On his website, for example, he does not reveal his source for the 1953 Bayreuth Ring, and when queried (several times), he has not provided an answer.


Thank you for the explanation, Bill!
The problem you were addressing then was the copyright for the re-masters rather than the copyright on the original material.
Stealing somebody else's remasters is a callous act.


----------



## Granate

*New thread for "historical" labels*


----------



## Holden4th

wkasimer said:


> I assume that these are the same recordings that Testament issued a decade or so ago.


Is there a track listing somewhere?


----------



## Pugg

Holden4th said:


> Is there a track listing somewhere?


Did you try the Presto site?


----------



## shadowdancer

9th March, 2018

From prestoclassical.co.uk

"Live recordings from Austrian Radio broadcasts (ORF) released for the very first time by one of the greatest musicians of all time.
The Schumann Piano Concerto requires virtually everything a pianist should have to offer: poetry, virtuosity, poised restraint - Brendel passes the test on all accounts with his passionate, insightful and refreshing interpretation.
On this Schumann Piano Concerto performance, taken from Brendel's 70th Birthday residency in 2001, with the inestimable partners in Sir Simon Rattle and the Wiener Philharmoniker, Alfred Brendel writes that "listening to this live recording I felt that, for once, I heard what I wanted to hear".
Brahms "Handel" Variations are what many consider to be the most imposing piece of its kind composed in the four decades that separate it from Beethoven's "Diabelli" Variations.
A work with a wealth of different characters, colour and masterful disposition. The Fugue in particular is something to marvel at with its contrapuntal and pianistic power. Even Wagner had to concede that the result was impressive, "One sees what can still be done with the old forms when someone comes along who knows how to handle them".
Brendel has never recorded the Brahms "Handel" Variations in the studio which makes this his first commercially available recording of the work."


----------



## Holden4th

Pugg said:


> Did you try the Presto site?


Yes, thank for the tip but nothing there.


----------



## Guest

Another in a series of Japanese SACD-only releases. I just ordered a copy from CD Japan.


----------



## Granate

Yeah, it looks promising because the ones available from Japan before were UHQCD. This could mean that DG has remastered audio from the original tapes and they release them to the Japanese market. If they complete with 1-3, we could have a remastered set ready to repackage and sell. The last box with Karajan's Bruckner was released 10 years ago and had no particular remaster.

Looking forward for them. Warner, Eugen Jochum is next.


----------



## Guest

Granate said:


> Yeah, it looks promising because the ones available from Japan before were UHQCD. This could mean that DG has remastered audio from the original tapes and they release them to the Japanese market. If they complete with 1-3, we could have a remastered set ready to repackage and sell. The last box with Karajan's Bruckner was released 10 years ago and had no particular remaster.
> 
> Looking forward for them. Warner, Eugen Jochum is next.


Yes, they used the original tapes to create a DSD remastered production master. If 7-9 sound appreciably better than the original CDs or LPs (I have both), then I'll buy 4-6.


----------



## Guest

A new SACD on the Pentatone label. It will be interesting to compare it to Ugorski's version on DG.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

Itullian said:


>


Posted in the opera section months ago.


----------



## hustlefan

George Szell, complete - 106 cds

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/complete-box-set/hnum/8141265?lang=en


----------



## Pugg

hustlefan said:


> George Szell, complete - 106 cds
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/complete-box-set/hnum/8141265?lang=en


How on earth are they selling this in advance, it 's out in August and no information whatsoever.


----------



## eljr

Pugg said:


> How on earth are they selling this in advance, it 's out in August and no information whatsoever.


I see more and more of this.

I have order SACD's which are no more than in the planning stage. Not uncommon that they don't go into production.


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> I see more and more of this.
> 
> I have order SACD's which are no more than in the planning stage. Not uncommon that they don't go into production.


I never did only when I see a release date and I really want it, I push: buy now.


----------



## Ras

RACHMANINOV Piano Concerto. Yevgeny Sudbin, BBC Symphony Orchestra / Sakari Oramo. BIS Records SACD








BENNETT, SIR WILLIAM STERNDALE (WHO?) Piano Concertos Nos 1-3. BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra / Howard Shelley. Hyperion Romantic Piano Concerto 74








BACH Mass in B minor. Trinity College Choir Cambridge Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment / Stephen Layton. Hyperion Records 2cds


----------



## Ras

BACH Mass in B minor. Katherine Watson, Tim Mead, Reinoud Van Mechelen, Andre Morsch, Les Arts Florissants / William Christie. Harmonia Mundi 2cds









>>>Christoph Wolff tells us that Bach wrote this work as a summing-up of his entire life. It is his testament, his epitaph, a legacy to those who would follow him. He chose the Latin Mass, the oldest and most universal form of Christian worship as his model. The B-Minor Mass is a profoundly religious work. However he desires to give us a panorama of his art - secular as well as sacred. Bach is conspicuously absent in the most secular music of the baroque world-opera. Yet in his cantatas, his oratorios and even his masses, he draws on the operatic, lyric repertory of his German, Italian and French predecessors and contemporaries. Stupendous, intellectually complex counterpoint which is the main architecture of the B-Minor Mass is thus punctuated by a collection of soli and duetti, whose styles are decidedly secular, inspired by composers such as Telemann, Hasse, Marcello, Stradella as well as Lully and French composers of the early 18th century.
Bach himself conducted from the keyboard, sometimes beating time in the larger movements. Otherwise he played along with his fellow musicians, realizing the continuo baseline. And so do I ! I am a continuo player, harpsichordist and organist who thus participate in the joy of music making. Yes I conduct the great Kyrie which begins the mass. However in the second movement, the Christe, I am at the keyboard accompanying a light-hearted duo for two treble voices. I play rather than direct in nine movements of the mass out of twenty-six. My role as a performer-conductor has a number of important musical consequences. First of all the number of players: I formed an orchestra and a chorus of modest proportions. Fewer musicians as well as the absence of a conductor creates an atmosphere of chamber music, giving an independence and a freedom to both soloists and instrumentalists.
Another consequence and most important is that of tempo. Bach's mass has been performed since the beginning of the Bach Revival 50 years ago and has much in common with the way Handel's oratorios were performed in the past. One only has to listen to a number of recordings past and present to detect the problem - exaggeratedly slow tempi played and sung by an exaggeratedly large number of musicians - it is as if serious and religious sentiments were synonymous with slowness. My tempi are brisk, not only in the soli and the duetti but in the D major trumpet choruses as well. Quicker tempi suggest a more physical and dance-like approach to the music. I should conclude by saying that my goal in this recording is to show a human side of Bach's art. Indeed, the B-Minor Mass is an affirmation of Christian faith but just as important, for a secular society of today, it is a powerful affirmation of humanism, the exaltation of man and his achievements.<<<
-William Christie
Harmonia Mundi 2cds HAF890529394


----------



## jegreenwood

hustlefan said:


> George Szell, complete - 106 cds
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/complete-box-set/hnum/8141265?lang=en


At last!!!

The problem is that by now, I have found decent remasters of many of his best known recordings (including works by Mozart, Haydn, Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Schumann, Brahms, Dvorak, and Strauss). There are a number of additional recordings of his I want, so I will probably pick this up.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## RobertKC

hustlefan said:


> George Szell, complete - 106 cds
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/complete-box-set/hnum/8141265?lang=en


Please pardon one of my standard rants: Why would someone re-issue a huge volume of music on 30+ year-old digital storage technology - i.e., CDs? 106 CDs??? This would fit - same bit rate - on relatively few Pure Audio Blu-ray discs. (Same size shiny disc, but much greater storage capacity.)

I'm guessing that the COGS (cost of goods sold) is currently low for manufacturing CDs (vs. Blu-ray).

Does anyone have any insight?


----------



## SixFootScowl

RobertKC said:


> Please pardon one of my standard rants: Why would someone re-issue a huge volume of music on 30+ year-old digital storage technology - i.e., CDs? 106 CDs??? This would fit - same bit rate - on relatively few Pure Audio Blu-ray discs. (Same size shiny disc, but much greater storage capacity.)
> 
> I'm guessing that the COGS (cost of goods sold) is currently low for manufacturing CDs (vs. Blu-ray).
> 
> Does anyone have any insight?


So if they put it out on bluray, a lot of people (me for one) won't buy it because they are not interested in buying a bluray player. Better they put it on a thumb drive. But a lot of people like CDs, especially if it is original jackets, which would not work for a single bluray disk unless they just give empty cardboard sleeves for each album.


----------



## RobertKC

Blu-ray is not “bleeding edge” technology. (Current state-of-the-art is UHD – i.e., Ultra HD Blu-ray.) Blu-ray represents established technology, and Blu-ray players are currently cheap. Why use 30+ year-old technology (i.e., CDs) with limited storage capacity? (Would you buy a computer with a 30+ year-old disc drive?) 

Why would anyone buy a box set with 106 CDs in 2018?

BTW, I think it would be good it retailers would offer thumb drives with hi-def (e.g., 24bit/192kHz) audio files loaded. 

IMO, Pure Audio Blu-ray discs represent a practicable offer in today’s market.


----------



## Joe B

RobertKC said:


> ...Why would anyone buy a box set with 106 CDs in 2018?


I am only speaking for myself, but I would rather have the CD's for the simple reason that I'd be able to play them in my car. The fact that my current computer only has a CD/DVD optical drive is another reason. I'd hate to have music that I could only listen to on my main system. Perhaps the manufacturers don't want to miss out on the purchases of listeners like myself.


----------



## eljr

RobertKC said:


> Why would anyone buy a box set with 106 CDs in 2018?
> .


you mean like this one?









maybe so they can celebrate on the "What's happening in your life" thread? :lol:

http://www.talkclassical.com/17942-what-happens-your-life-848.html#post1402750


----------



## Ras

What's happening in my life? 
An out-of-season UPS dressed Santa Claus demolished my entire house trying to shove Karajan down my chimney!
This is my last message before the Apocalypse!


----------



## bharbeke

I haven't gone shopping for a music player or computer for awhile, but I don't think Blu-ray players/drives are that widespread in those formats at this time. Yes, you can get a player for $30, but it is still handier to have a CD for portability and ripping.

There is also the presentation aspect. People are still impressed by huge numbers of discs and fancy boxes, and the extra thickness is not as pronounced as that between a VHS and DVD. If you are buying 100 CDs of a composer or performer, you probably want to have a special-looking package that has pride of place in your home/collection area.


----------



## Ras

bharbeke said:


> I haven't gone shopping for a music player or computer for awhile, but I don't think Blu-ray players/drives are that widespread in those formats at this time. Yes, you can get a player for $30, but it is still handier to have a CD for portability and ripping.
> 
> There is also the presentation aspect. People are still impressed by huge numbers of discs and fancy boxes, and the extra thickness is not as pronounced as that between a VHS and DVD. If you are buying 100 CDs of a composer or performer, you probably want to have a special-looking package that has pride of place in your home/collection area.


bharbeke

I think most dvd or blu-ray players can play cds - so by getting a dvd or blu-ray instead of getting a cd-player you have both options.
I have played my cds on a dirt cheap Sony dvd player I bought more than ten years ago. The so-called scart-cable I needed to connect the player to my tv cost more than the actual dvd-player!


----------



## Granate

Only one symphony to go! But I'm afraid this one is going to be different. It was recorded in Philharmonie Munich instead of the Semperoper. Using the usual Linz version.

Rémy Ballot also has released No.5 recently (joining No.3, No.6, No.8 & No.9) from St. Florian.


----------



## jegreenwood

RobertKC said:


> Blu-ray is not "bleeding edge" technology. (Current state-of-the-art is UHD - i.e., Ultra HD Blu-ray.) Blu-ray represents established technology, and Blu-ray players are currently cheap. Why use 30+ year-old technology (i.e., CDs) with limited storage capacity? (Would you buy a computer with a 30+ year-old disc drive?)
> 
> Why would anyone buy a box set with 106 CDs in 2018?
> 
> BTW, I think it would be good it retailers would offer thumb drives with hi-def (e.g., 24bit/192kHz) audio files loaded.
> 
> IMO, Pure Audio Blu-ray discs represent a practicable offer in today's market.


While apparently one can rip Blu-Rays it seems like a PITA - even worse than ripping SACDs. And it just doesn't seem as though Pure Audio Blu-Ray has caught on. In classical, I see a small number of UMG titles (often included as a bonus with CDs). Maybe some Naxos. I haven't looked all that carefully.

More likely would be purchasing a download. Presto has gotten quite aggressive in that area. They generally offer CD quality (and sometimes hi-rez) along with MP3s.


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Pugg

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden

Due for release on 2nd Mar 2018


----------



## Granate

Pugg said:


>


Zweden has started a Beethoven Cycle with the NYPO for Decca?


----------



## bharbeke

The Zweden Beethoven 5/7 is already available on Spotify here in the US.


----------



## lucasbiblio

Hi guys,

OSESP (São Paulo Symphony Orchestra) has just released the box containing all the symphonies of Heitor Villa-Lobos by the Naxos. This is one of the most important projects in the recent history of the discography of Brazilian music: the recording of the symphonic integral of the composer Heitor Villa-Lobos. This box, which has garnered international critics praise over the past few years, includes all the volumes of the series, in a total of 6 CDs. The project, which also includes the edition of the sheet music, helps to shed light on the complexity and diversity of the composer's creation, becoming a reference hereafter in the study of his legacy for Brazilian music. The records also testify to the current quality of the orchestra and the work of conductor Isaac Karabtchevsky who, since recording the integral of the Brazilian Bachianas in the 1970s with the Brazilian Symphony Orchestra, became one of his most intelligent and sensitive performers. We are talking about a work that will remain for the history of music as the reference of the HVL symphonies for any execution of the works from now on.

The box is being sold internationally*, here in Brazil it costs around U$26, a bargain for an work like this.

This is the definitive edition of the Villa-Lobos symphonic work.









*I sent e-mail to Naxos to know when will be available in their online store, for now available only in the Classics store.


----------



## Josquin13

We're in the centenary year of Debussy's death: 1918-2018, and being a complete Debussy nut, I'm trying to stay up with the latest offerings. So far, there have been a number of new Debussy releases of note (apart from two big box sets):

The Arcana label has reissued pianist Stany David Lasry's Debussy recordings, which are played on historical Erard pianos, and an album of Debussy Mélodies, with bass-baritone Felix Thierry. I missed these CDs the first time around, so I'll be purchasing them:

https://www.outhere-music.com/en/albums/piano-music-a-445
https://www.outhere-music.com/en/albums/melodies-a-446

Pianist Nelson Goerner has released another Debussy CD--that makes two Debussy CDs from Goerner, so it appears that he may be recording a cycle (EDIT: I've been corrected--see below, this is a reissue by Alpha of the earlier Goerner Debussy CD originally released by Zig-Zag Territories--so it isn't a new Goerner recording):

https://www.outhere-music.com/en/albums/debussy-alpha-404

Pianist Alain Planes survey of Debussy's solo piano music has been reissued by Harmonia Mundi in a box set. Planes plays some of these works on period pianos, and others on a modern Steinway. While there are other surveys of Debussy's solo piano music that I may slightly prefer to Planes set (such as those from Chaplin, Fevrier, Monique Haas, Rouvier, Francois, Beroff, Kocsis, & Austbø), this is nevertheless a very fine, well recorded set, and HM has released it at an attractive bargain price. BTW, Planes is exceptional in the 12 Etudes, IMO:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Debussy-Co...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=JNQJ567NB0N5920YX7SN

There is also a new Debussy CD release out from Maurizio Pollini--who plays "En Blanc et Noir" with his son Daniele Pollini, and the Preludes Book 2. This new CD adds to Pollini's other recordings of Debussy's Preludes Book 1, and 12 Etudes:

https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Prél...id=1519665016&sr=1-1&keywords=Debussy+pollini

And a hybrid SACD on the Ars Produktion label (audiophile sound) from French pianist Vincent Larderet, playing Images Book 1 and Preludes Book 2, and most interestingly, Andre Caplet's piano transcription of Symphonic Fragments from Debussy's Le Martyre de Saint Sebastien (revised and completed by Larderet):

https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Cent...pID=51gv9BsmD7L&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

The fifth and final volume of pianist Michael Korstick's Debussy cycle has also been released, & it's been receiving strong reviews:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=2264213

The LSO Live label has released a new "Pelleas et Melisande", conducted by Sir Simon Rattle, which has likewise received strong reviews, but I haven't bought it yet, as I can sometimes have issues with Rattle's conducting. Though it may be very good:

https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Pell...pID=51ll5szNlKL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

An Erato CD of Debussy chamber works from Bertrand Chamayou, Renaud Capuçon, Gérard Caussé, Emmanuel Pahud, Marie=Pierré Langlamet, and Edgar Moreau:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Debussy-Sonatas-Trio-Bertrand-Chamayou/dp/B075GCS9FG

Plus two big box sets released to celebrate the Debussy centenary:

https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Wor...=1519665086&sr=1-2&keywords=debussy+centenary

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076D14CF...8f11-41c5748f1576&ie=UTF8&qid=1519665086&sr=1

Anyone else keeping track of the Debussy releases for the centenary? Have I missed anything of interest?


----------



## Marinera

> Pianist Nelson Goerner has released another Debussy CD--that makes two Debussy CDs from Goerner, so it appears that he may be recording a cycle:
> 
> https://www.outhere-music.com/en/alb...ussy-alpha-404


This is reissue


----------



## Josquin13

Marinera said:


> This is reissue


Oh, you're right. I now see that it's the same program as Goerner's older Zig-Zag Territories recording. I noticed it this morning, and assumed it was a new release, since Alpha has a separate series for their reissues. Sorry.


----------



## Granate

*Thielemann Bruckner cycle for C-major*



Granate said:


> Back in September 2017 Thielemann and the SKD had two concerts in the Semperoper and another couple in Milan. That adds to Symphonies No.3-9 already released on Blu-ray and DVD by C-major. Bruckner No.2 should have a try this 2018, and if the label and Thielemann agree, we would wait another year so they record the study symphonies (improbable). No.7 can be tricky. There has been a Blu-ray recording but released by Opus Arte and not C-major. The existence of the excellent Profil release makes the gap irrelevant.
> 
> Then, after the completion, Universal and Sony would fight for the release rights on CD. Sony has better odds since the last C-major Bruckner cycle ended up in DG (Barenboim, though this one was Accentus) and the Beethoven DVD project with Thielemann was later released by Sony.
> 
> Besides, what other Bruckner cycle does Sony have in their catalogue? Wand Köln and Masur Leipzig? DG has countless!


I did some research after the release of the B1 this week and I got this venues list. Hmm.

No.1 Philharmonie Munich 2017
No.3 Philharmonie Munich 2016
No.4 Festspielhaus Baden-Baden 2015
No.5 Semperoper Dresden 2013
No.6 Semperoper Dresden 2015
_No.7 Semperoper Dresden 2012 (Opus Arte-Unitel)_
No.8 Semperoper Dresden 2012
No.9 Festspielhaus Baden-Baden 2014

I must say I'm pretty impressed with the speed of the project. Also, we add that Rémy Ballot is in the middle of his SACD cycle from St. Florian and Andris Nelsons has released the second symphony of the new Leipzig Bruckner project (studio) for Deutsche Grammophon. So yes, all odds should be on Sony.

And I repeat. The very moment a label releases this Dresden Bruckner cycle by Thielemann, Warner should counter with a new remaster of the Jochum cycle. That's all I ask for.

Enough marketing gossip for today.


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> Zweden has started a Beethoven Cycle with the NYPO for Decca?


Yep, actually Decca Gold, they expecting a lot from him.


----------



## Pugg

bharbeke said:


> The Zweden Beethoven 5/7 is already available on Spotify here in the US.


Some / Most of us prefer physical CD/ LP


----------



## Pugg

lucasbiblio said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> OSESP (São Paulo Symphony Orchestra) has just released the box containing all the symphonies of Heitor Villa-Lobos by the Naxos. This is one of the most important projects in the recent history of the discography of Brazilian music: the recording of the symphonic integral of the composer Heitor Villa-Lobos. This box, which has garnered international critics praise over the past few years, includes all the volumes of the series, in a total of 6 CDs. The project, which also includes the edition of the sheet music, helps to shed light on the complexity and diversity of the composer's creation, becoming a reference hereafter in the study of his legacy for Brazilian music. The records also testify to the current quality of the orchestra and the work of conductor Isaac Karabtchevsky who, since recording the integral of the Brazilian Bachianas in the 1970s with the Brazilian Symphony Orchestra, became one of his most intelligent and sensitive performers. We are talking about a work that will remain for the history of music as the reference of the HVL symphonies for any execution of the works from now on.
> 
> The box is being sold internationally*, here in Brazil it costs around U$26, a bargain for an work like this.
> 
> This is the definitive edition of the Villa-Lobos symphonic work.
> 
> View attachment 101883
> 
> 
> *I sent e-mail to Naxos to know when will be available in their online store, for now available only in the Classics store.


How is this different to:
https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/search?search_query=Isaac+Karabtchevsky+


----------



## Granate

Pugg said:


> Yep, actually Decca Gold, they expecting a lot from him.


I guess it's because they couldn't register "Decca" in the US, so they had been using "London" instead. Now they have to settle with an ice cream brand name.


----------



## Pugg

Granate said:


> I guess it's because they couldn't register "Decca" in the US, so they had been using "London" instead. Now they have to settle with an ice cream brand name.


Those days are long gong


----------



## eljr

Pugg said:


> Some / Most of us prefer physical CD/ LP


true, but why?

I think it must be visceral, the sensory appeal of holding a cd.

Because the inconvenience and added expense makes no sense.

I submit that had we not spent years immersed in the "ritual" of Cd playing and collecting, we would be like the youth today.

The collection, the pride of the collection. The contentment a collection provides. The nostalgia our collections elicit. Yes, our CD's are more than the music, much more.


----------



## lucasbiblio

The good side of Spotify is that it is cheap, we pay the monthly fee with the price of a single CD.

Also great for discovering new works and releases, it has never been easier to make new musical discoveries.

I prefer the CD when I want to hear something I like a lot because liner notes are gold to me. I give value to the texts that accompany the CDs, something that does not exist in Spotify. There is nothing more pleasurable than putting the CD to play and at the same time reading the liner notes to find out about the work.

Like everything in life, nothing is perfect, each with its merits.


----------



## Pugg

> I prefer the CD when I want to hear something I like a lot because liner notes are gold to me. I give value to the texts that accompany the CDs, something that does not exist in Spotify. There is nothing more pleasurable than putting the CD to play and at the same time reading the liner notes to find out about the work.


This is why I never started Spotify, I want to have the booklet.


----------



## Granate

Pugg said:


> This is why I never started Spotify, I want to have the booklet.


True fact. It worries me that many people stream films legally and yet they miss all the extras and comments that are usually on DVD boxes.


----------



## Marinera

eljr said:


> true, but why?
> 
> I think it must be visceral, the sensory appeal of holding a cd.
> 
> Because the inconvenience and added expense makes no sense.
> 
> I submit that had we not spent years immersed in the "ritual" of Cd playing and collecting, we would be like the youth today.
> 
> The collection, the pride of the collection. The contentment a collection provides. The nostalgia our collections elicit. Yes, our CD's are more than the music, much more.


I had a phase for two or three years around 2009 or 2010 when it was mp3 instead of cds for me. Now I have a gap for those years in my collection, I have music I bought before that and music I bought after that time, but no music files from that period. I had problems with computers, and an external hard drive failed too. I think I had something backed up on cd-rom and usb stick but not sure if everything, because I still haven't found the measly things. With digital files you are concerned with backing ,rebacking, and rebacking again, and they're still somehow manage to scatter, and I like things anchored in the normal physical space you can find them and all info printed on something physical with lots of information on everything in cd involed with cd production,etc. digital files lack in that respect.

In short the things I treasure should be carved in stone or something as close as possible to that. Cds are good alternative. Digital format is too ephemeral on its own. Although a very convenient addition and also have its uses.
Also, listening to music is an aesthetic spiritual experience and it only benefits from well thought out good presentation. Arts are all about senses even if contemprorary art establishment would wish you to think otherwise. Physical format is always a pleasure to own and experience same as a good edition of a well bound book would always be preferable to ebooks.


----------



## Granate

I remind you that many streaming discussion threads exist (like *Spotify* or *The truth behind...*)


----------



## eljr

Pugg said:


> This is why I never started Spotify, I want to have the booklet.


I have two streaming services and I use both for discovery.

lucasbiblio is correct in saying discovery was never as easy as today but it's not just because of streaming, it's also because of all the great classical sites!


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> I have two streaming services and I use both for discovery.
> 
> lucasbiblio is correct in saying discovery was never as easy as today but it's not just because of streaming, it's also because of all the great classical sites!


I see yours and others recommendations every day, I go to Presto site and they have clips, small but just about enough to deceit if I want it.


----------



## realdealblues

hustlefan said:


> George Szell, complete - 106 cds
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/complete-box-set/hnum/8141265?lang=en


I do so hope this will finally happen and come to the states. One of the last of big sets I really truly desire.


----------



## eljr

Pugg said:


> I see yours and others recommendations every day, I go to Presto site and they have clips, small but just about enough to deceit if I want it.


I was gonna do a poll about Presto... got side tracked this morning...

How many times a day do each of us go to the Presto site?

Do some folks only go every other day? 
Once a week?

What a great resource, well run and inexpensive. (I do think their Flac files could be more reasonable)


----------



## Pugg

eljr said:


> I was gonna do a poll about Presto... got side tracked this morning...
> 
> How many times a day do each of us go to the Presto site?
> 
> Do some folks only go every other day?
> Once a week?
> 
> What a great resource, well run and inexpensive. (I do think their Flac files could be more reasonable)


Everyday to be honest, always checking the new releases for one.


----------



## Marinera

eljr said:


> I was gonna do a poll about Presto... got side tracked this morning...
> 
> How many times a day do each of us go to the Presto site?
> 
> Do some folks only go every other day?
> Once a week?
> 
> What a great resource, well run and inexpensive. (I do think their Flac files could be more reasonable)


I check it once in a while on average 2-3 times per month.. I like their 'building a library' section and that they mention reviews from several sources. I would be even more happy if they would include reviews from french and other critics or at least mention their awards like Diapason D'Or and similar.


----------



## SixFootScowl

La Nilsson - Complete Decca, Philips & DG
Release Date: 20th Apr 2018
Limited Edition 79-CD + 2-DVD covering all the major roles Nilsson performed
- 27 full-length operas including 2 full Wagner 'Ring' cycles.


----------



## Pugg

Fritz Kobus said:


> La Nilsson - Complete Decca, Philips & DG
> Release Date: 20th Apr 2018
> Limited Edition 79-CD + 2-DVD covering all the major roles Nilsson performed
> - 27 full-length operas including 2 full Wagner 'Ring' cycles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Post #397 in future opera release's


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Post #397 in future opera release's


Ah, future opera releases. I found that thread but didn't post it there because it said on DVD and BluRay. This one is mostly CDs, but does have 2 DVDs.


----------



## Pugg

realdealblues said:


> Just pre-ordered mine here! Can't wait!!



I have my track and trace, tomorrow it will be mine!


----------



## Joe B

Pugg said:


> I have my track and trace, tomorrow it will be mine!


----------



## Pugg

Joe B said:


>


Between 9.30 p.m en 12.30 our time


----------



## Ras

Josquin13 said:


> We're in the centenary year of Debussy's death: 1918-2018,...
> 
> Anyone else keeping track of the Debussy releases for the centenary? Have I missed anything of interest?


Josquin13 did you notice the recent release from Hyperion : *Stephen Hough playing piano music by Debussy*?:

https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Pian...&qid=1520079976&sr=1-1&keywords=hough+debussy


----------



## eljr

I have this in my cart... do for release next month


----------



## Ras

I browsed through the March new releases listed on www.mdt.co.uk and made it through from John Adams to Manuel de Falla - I hope to be back "highlights" from the rest the rest of the alphabet later.:

*ADAMS, JOHN American Beserk. Liviu Neagu-Gruber, Axel Hess, Jens Brockmann. Cybele SACD

BACH Complete Keyboard Works Vol. 1 The Young Heir. Benjamin Alard (on harpsichord and organ). Harmonia Mundi 3cds

BACH Johannespassion. Chamber Choir of the Frauenkirche Dresden, Ensemble Frauenkirche Dresden / Matthias Grunert. Berlin Classics 2cds

BEETHOVEN Piano Concertos Nos. 2 and 4. Royal Northern Sinfonia / Lars Vogt. Ondine

BEETHOVEN Works for Flute, Vol. 1. Duos for Flute and Bassoon, Duo for Two Flutes, Serenade. Kazunori Seo, Patrick Gallois, Mitsuo Kodama, Asuka Sezaki, Koichi Komine. Naxos

BRAHMS Clarinet Sonatas Op. 120. Robert Oberaigner, Michael Schoch, Norbert Anger. MDG SACD

BRAHMS, JOHANNES Violin Sonatas. Tasmin Little, Piers Lane. Chandos Records

BRAHMS Piano Concertos. Adam Laloum, Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin / Kazuki Yamada. Sony

BRAHMS Piano Concerto No. 2 SAINT-SAENS Piano Concerto No. 2. Yefim Bronfman, Israel Philharmonic Orchestra / Zubin Mehta. Helicon Classics

BRAHMS String Quartets Quintets, Sextets. Verdi Quartett. Hanssler Classic 4cds

BRAHMS The Symphonies. Scottish Chamber Orchestra / Robin Ticciati. Linn 2cds

BYRD MOTETS Stephen Cleobury, Choir of King's College, Cambridge. Avie

DEBUSSY Les Preludes, book 1. Played and explained by Daniel Barenboim. Daniel Barenboim. Euroarts DVD

DEBUSSY La Mer. The Philadelphia Orchestra / Eugene Ormandy, Lucerne Festival Orchestra / Claudio Abbado, Chicago 
Symphony Orchestra / Daniel Barenboim. Euroarts 2DVDs

DVORAK From The New World. Kristine Opolais, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig / Andris Nelsons. Accentus Music Blu-Ray or dvd.

FALLA, MANUEL DE Fantasia Baetica & other piano music. Garrick Ohlsson. Hyperion Records*


----------



## Ras

Question:
*Is this the same set that was originally released on Zig-Zag???:
BEETHOVEN Symphonies & Ouvertures. Anime Eterna Brugge / Jos Van Immerseel. Alpha 6cds
*


----------



## Granate

^^

Booklet PDF

Page 61

*Recorded from 12.10.2005 to 12.21.2007 at Concertgebouw Brugge*



> Is this the same set that was originally released on Zig-Zag?


Yes it is!


----------



## Ras

Granate said:


> ^^
> 
> Booklet PDF
> 
> Page 61
> 
> *Recorded from 12.10.2005 to 12.21.2007 at Concertgebouw Brugge*
> 
> Yes it is!


Thank you Granate!


----------



## Pugg

​
Bernstein: Mass

Philadelphia Orchestra, Westminster Symphonic Choir, Temple University Concert Choir, The American Boychoir, Temple University Diamond Marching Band, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

March 16th


----------



## Merl

Ras said:


> I browsed through the March new releases listed on www.mdt.co.uk and made it through from John Adams to Manuel de Falla - I hope to be back "highlights" from the rest the rest of the alphabet later.:
> 
> *
> 
> BRAHMS The Symphonies. Scottish Chamber Orchestra / Robin Ticciati. Linn 2cds
> 
> *


Can't wait for that Ticciati Brahms cycle. If it's as good as the Schumann set I'll be a happy man.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## realdealblues

Pugg said:


> I have my track and trace, tomorrow it will be mine!


Still another 20 days for me sadly...grrr  lol


----------



## Pugg

realdealblues said:


> Still another 20 days for me sadly...grrr  lol


It's worth a wait dear realdealblues, that's a promise.


----------



## Selby

*Marc-André Hamelin - Schubert: Piano Sonata & Impromptus*

_D960 & D935_
US release date listed 4/27


----------



## Selby

*Garrick Ohlsson - Falla: Fantasia Baetica & other piano music*

US release was last week.
Not sure how I missed this, I'm a big fan of both Sir Ohlsson and de Falla; looks fantastic!!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Joe B

release date 4/6/18


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

release date is 3/16/18......looking forward to this!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest




----------



## Itullian

May release


----------



## Itullian

203 discs of Knappy


----------



## Granate

I guess one day they'll do Karajan's Otello and Aida. But why did they need to reissue in 24 bit the Solti TUI when it has always been the least appreciated commercial recording of that opera? They could have done Tannhäuser!

I now remember that Universal only had Knappertsbusch 62 Parsifal on circulation in the 2000s, together with Thielemann. The two Levine Parsifals could be forgotten although I don't think they are terrible recordings. Also, the Boulez Parsifal is still on the market for fair prices, but that wasn't the situation of Solti or Karajan. I would only care for a Karajan remaster... or I would always settle with Kna.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

​https://postimages.org/

Rafael Kubelík: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophone

Out March 25th


----------



## realdealblues

Pugg said:


> ​
> Rafael Kubelík: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophone
> 
> Out March 25th


Another must have! Can't wait!!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

realdealblues said:


> Another must have! Can't wait!!


I can buy it, only if I use my pocket money I've been told. 
Do you have your Arrau box already?


----------



## realdealblues

Pugg said:


> I can buy it, only if I use my pocket money I've been told.
> Do you have your Arrau box already?


No, it doesn't get released here in the US for another 9 days  I already have 80% of Arrau's recordings on CD but it will be so nice to have them all in one box.

Hopefully you can check a few different pockets and find enough money  It's not listed for sale yet in the US but hopefully soon. For Kubelik's DG recordings I only have the Symphony Cycles (Beethoven, Dvorak, Mahler, Schumann) and a few odds and ends, Smetana, Dvorak's Dances, etc. so I'm really looking forward to some of the stuff I don't have.


----------



## tabula

Pugg said:


> ​https://postimages.org/
> 
> Rafael Kubelík: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophone
> 
> Out March 25th


long time reader, rare poster here. I don't want to say how much money I've spent because of this thread 

I was really excited to see this, but was unable to find anything about it, even on the DG web site.

This Italian web site says the release date is _May_ 25.

Any additional information you have would be most appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Pugg

​In War & Peace - Harmony Through Music

Live from Gran Teatre del Liceu, Barcelona, June 2017

Joyce DiDonato (mezzo-soprano)

Il Pomo d'Oro, Maxim Emelyanychev


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Josquin13

Ras said:


> Josquin13 did you notice the recent release from Hyperion : *Stephen Hough playing piano music by Debussy*?:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Pian...&qid=1520079976&sr=1-1&keywords=hough+debussy


Sorry, Ras, I didn't see your March 3rd post until just now (as I get so easily lost on this website). Yes, I have seen the Hough Debussy recording, and noticed the reviews were very positive. But I have so many recordings of the Images & Children's Corner now, I don't know if I can justify buying it. I'm more likely going to purchase the big Warner box set, since it includes a number of Debussy works that I don't have in my collection. Have you or anyone else heard Hough's Debussy? any thoughts on it?


----------



## Barbebleu

Itullian said:


>


When is this out in Europe Tully, I probably have most of it anyway being a big Birgit fan.

Ah, I see it is a September release. My birthday is in September so that goes on my Amazon wish list. I hope my wife is paying attention because it is my 70th so I would expect some indulgence!


----------



## Pugg

tabula said:


> long time reader, rare poster here. I don't want to say how much money I've spent because of this thread
> 
> I was really excited to see this, but was unable to find anything about it, even on the DG web site.
> 
> This Italian web site says the release date is _May_ 25.
> 
> Any additional information you have would be most appreciated. Thank you!


Keep coming back, will updated as soon as info is available,


----------



## Selby

Josquin13 said:


> Sorry, Ras, I didn't see your March 3rd post until just now (as I get so easily lost on this website). Yes, I have seen the Hough Debussy recording, and noticed the reviews were very positive. But I have so many recordings of the Images & Children's Corner now, I don't know if I can justify buying it. I'm more likely going to purchase the big Warner box set, since it includes a number of Debussy works that I don't have in my collection. Have you or anyone else heard Hough's Debussy? any thoughts on it?


It's great, but, I'm a well established fanboy. I believe that Stephen Hough is our greatest living pianist. I also have many recordings of those pieces and was not feeling a lot of excitement for new versions. I really wish he would have spent his time on something off-the-beaten-track, or maybe something a little juicier. He has been talking about recording Bach for many years and has never done it; I dream of him recording Hovhaness. But, y'know, we got a little Debussy and it's alright.

If you are not excited about the name (Hough) and have recordings your pleased with I would recommend that you pass on the release.


----------



## wkasimer

Itullian said:


>


Anyone know what's on this set?


----------



## Pugg

wkasimer said:


> Anyone know what's on this set?


Not yet it's only out in September, keep an eye on it though.


----------



## Granate

*Warner Classics Opera Reissues!!! - I*

Out May 11th!


----------



## Granate

*Warner Classics Opera Reissues!!! - II*










































And we were talking about the Sills Traviata being snubbed! And Muti's Forza will be out!


----------



## Granate

Out April 27th










































+ John Williams plays Bach & Yo-Yo Ma plays Bach & Boccherini (Sony Classical)


----------



## Pugg

> And we were talking about the Sills Traviata being snubbed! And Muti's Forza will be out!


All good things in time, let's hope they did restore some sound on that Forza.


----------



## Granate

Pugg said:


> All good things in time, let's hope they did restore some sound on that Forza.












They have done no remaster with any of the operas. They are all reissues. I'm sorry.


----------



## wkasimer

Granate said:


>


You're likely to be disappointed with the Muti Forza - it sounds as though it was recorded in an anechoic chamber. A shame, because it was one of Domingo's best roles, and Zancanaro is superb.


----------



## Granate

wkasimer said:


> You're likely to be disappointed with the Muti Forza - it sounds as though it was recorded in an anechoic chamber. A shame, because it was one of Domingo's best roles, and Zancanaro is superb.


I can't quote directly my own review because the thread is closed, so...



Granate (April 9th 2017) said:


> La Forza del Destino shows those fireworks with the Scala Orchestra and Chorus, and Domingo and Freni in their Alvaro/Leonora roles suprise me (the first time I hear them performing on a top level). Muti provides the orchestral depth needed for the tragedy. These two became my new references.


I'm not that sure now, but I had a much worse impression of the Levine Forza. I haven't tried Molinari-Pradelli, Schippers, Sinopoli or Gardelli. Hmm. I swear I didn't care at all about the sound of Muti. Besides, it's not like many of them are on print...

Ok. I'll need to do another challenge for LFDD. But I'm busy finishing Table 2 of my Beethoven Challenge and afterwards I'll compare Jenufa and Rusalka recordings. I hope you understand.


----------



## wkasimer

Granate said:


> I'm not that sure now, but I had a much worse impression of the Levine Forza. I haven't tried Molinari-Pradelli, Schippers, Sinopoli or Gardelli. Hmm. I swear I didn't care at all about the sound of Muti. Besides, it's not like many of them are on print...


I haven't heard an entirely satisfactory Forza, but Schippers probably comes closest.


----------



## Rmathuln

Not owning it in any other format I bought the Tristan.
And others will be happy to know the Tannhauser is pictured at the end of the booklet in this format. So be patient, as it is coming sometime, probably summerish.


----------



## Pugg

Rmathuln said:


> Not owning it in any other format I bought the Tristan.
> And others will be happy to know the Tannhauser is pictured at the end of the booklet in this format. So be patient, as it is coming sometime, probably summerish.


Thank you for sharing this information and welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## Ras

Josquin13 said:


> Sorry, Ras, I didn't see your March 3rd post until just now (as I get so easily lost on this website). Yes, I have seen the Hough Debussy recording, and noticed the reviews were very positive. But I have so many recordings of the Images & Children's Corner now, I don't know if I can justify buying it. I'm more likely going to purchase the big Warner box set, since it includes a number of Debussy works that I don't have in my collection. Have you or anyone else heard Hough's Debussy? any thoughts on it?


No, I'm sorry Josquin13 i haven't heard Stephen Hough's Debussy, because it isn't on Spotify and I don't want to buy it myself. I'm not sure this is much help, but *the New York Times has an essay by Stephen Hough about Debussy* on their website - here is the link:
https://nyti.ms/2t7DLQH


----------



## Ras

More about Debussy - *The BBC Music Magazine have Debussy on the cover of the April issue*:


----------



## Mal

Ras said:


> No, I'm sorry Josquin13 i haven't heard Stephen Hough's Debussy, because it isn't on Spotify and I don't want to buy it myself. I'm not sure this is much help, but *the New York Times has an essay by Stephen Hough about Debussy* on their website - here is the link:
> https://nyti.ms/2t7DLQH


Is that on Hyperion? Hyperion don't allow streaming services to play their music. You can go to the Hyperion site and hear the first minute or so of each track. Do a Google/Amazon search on reviews of that Warner box, the piano works may be a weak point...


----------



## Ras

*HAYDN String Quartets, Vol. 3. Doric String Quartet. Chandos Records

GABRIELI FOR BRASS Venetian Extravaganza. Royal Academy of Music and Juilliard School Brass. Linn

JENKINS, JOHN Complete Four-Part Consort Music. Fretwork. Signum 2cds

MONTEVERDI / GABRIELI Easter Celebration at St. Mark's in Venice 1600. Dimitri Betti, Elisabetta Braschi, Elisabetta Caruso, Sumiko Okawa, Simone Emili, Kentaro Kitaya, Ensemble Capriccio Armonico / Gianni Mini. Brilliant Classics

MOZART Violin Concertos 4 & 5. London Symphony Orchestra / Nikolaj Znaider. LSO Live SACD

PROKOFIEV Romeo and Juliet (Complete Ballet) Baltimore Symphony Orchestra / Marin Alsop. Naxos 2cds

REICH, STEVE Drumming. Colin Currie Group, Synergy Vocals. Colin Currie Records

RUSSIAN PIANO CONCERTOS Brilliant Classics 15cds
*








*SHOSTAKOVICH Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 60 - Leningrad. London Philharmonic Orchestra / Kurt Masur. London Philharmonic Orchestra

THE KING'S SINGERS Madrigals & Songs from the Renaissance. Warner Classics 8cds

VIVALDI Gloria, Nisi Dominus, Nulla in Mundo Pax Sincera. Julia Lezhneva, Franco Fagioli, Diego Fasolis, Coro della Radiotelevisione Svizzer, I Barocchisti. Decca*


----------



## Ras

Mal said:


> Is that on Hyperion? Hyperion don't allow streaming services to play their music. You can go to the Hyperion site and hear the first minute or so of each track. Do a Google/Amazon search on reviews of that Warner box, the piano works may be a weak point...


Yes, Mal the Debussy cd with S. Hough is from Hyperion. They refuse to give in to streaming services. May God bless them! - they have made many excellent cds over the years.


----------



## Selby

February 2nd


----------



## Mal

Ras said:


> Yes, Mal the Debussy cd with S. Hough is from Hyperion. They refuse to give in to streaming services. May God bless them! - they have made many excellent cds over the years.


They have! I have Hough's performance of the Saint-Saens piano concertos on Hyperion and rate them very highly. I have Fergus-Thompson's set of complete solo Debussy piano music, a (former) bargain on Brilliant Classics; it does the job for me, so I may give Mr Hough a miss in this case.


----------



## Pugg

​
Esa-Pekka Salonen - The Complete Sony Recordings
61 discs

May 4th


----------



## Ras

*HAYDN Piano Sonatas 32, 40, 49, 50. Paul Lewis. Harmonia Mundi*









and also a new Haydn piano cd on a Russian label by a young French pianist: 
*HAYDN 3 Sonatas. Arthur Ancelle, piano. Label: Melodiya*


----------



## Ras

*BACH Sonatas for viola da gamba and harpsichord. Laura Vaughan, James Tibbles. Paladino

BARTOK Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 Christian Tetzlaff, Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra / Hannu Lintu. Ondine

BEETHOVEN Complete works for Cello & Piano. Marc Coppey, Peter Laul. Audite 2cds

BIBER The Mystery Sonatas. Boston Baroque / Martin Pearlman, Christina Day Martinson. Linn Records 2cds

BRAHMS Piano Concerto No. 2 Nelson Goerner, NHK Symphony Orchestra / Tadaaki Otaka. Alpha

BRAHMS Sonatas for Piano and Violin. on period instruments. Tuija Hakkila, Sirkka-Liisa Kaakinen-Pilch. Ondine

BRUCKNER Symphony No. 7 WAGNER Siegfried`s Funeral March. Gewandhausorchester Leipzig / Andris Nelsons. Deutsche Grammophon

BUDAPEST STRING QUARTET The Complete Beethoven Quartets. Sony 12cds

CORELLI Violin Sonatas Op. 5. Remy Baudet, Jaap ter Linden, Mike Fentross, Pieter-Jan Belder. Brilliant Classics 2cds

COUPERIN, LOUIS Dances from the Bauyn. Pavel Kolesnikov. Hyperion Records

DEBUSSY La Mer, Images. Orchestre national de France / Emmanuel Krivine. Erato

DEBUSSY / PROKOFIEV / LUTOSLAWSKI Chamber Works for Violin and Piano. Karolina Piatkowska-Nowicka, Piotr Nowicki. Dux

DEBUSSY Reveries de Bilitis: Music For Two Harps And Voice. Duo Bilities - Eva Tebbe, Ekaterina Levental. Brilliant Classics

ENGLISH MOTETS Works by Tallis, Byrd, Tomkins, Sheppard etc. The Gesualdo Six / Owain Park. Hyperion Records

GLASS, PHILIP Music with Changing Parts. Salt Lake Electric Ensemble. Orange Mountain Music*


----------



## Ras

*MOZART Complete Piano Sonatas. William Youn. Oehms 5cds

MOZART DIVERTIMENTO & Preludes to Bach. Jonathan Crow, Douglas McNabney, Matt Haimovitz. Pentatone

MOZART Haydn Quartets. String Quartets KV 387, 421, 428, 464, 465, 458 Auryn Quartet. Tacet 3cds

MOZART Masonic Works. John Heuzenroeder, Mario Borgioni, Alexander Puliaev, Willi Kronenberg, Die Kolner Akademie Choir and Orchestra / Michael Alexander Willens. BIS Records SACD

MOZART Piano Concerto No. 21. Yeol Eum Son, Academy of St Martin in the Fields / Sir Neville Marriner. Onyx*


----------



## Ras

*PART, ARVO Lamentate / These Words... Maki Namekawa, Bruckner Orchester Linz / Dennis Russell Davies. Orange Mountain Music

PART, ARVO The Symphonies. NFM Wroclaw Philharmonic / Tonu Kaljuste. ECM

RACHMANINOV Complete Symphonies. Valery Gergiev, London Symphony Orchestra. LSO Live 3SACDs

SCHUBERT / BRAHMS The Complete Duos / Rondo. Pieter Wispelwey, Paolo Giacometti. Evil Penguin

TELEMANN Essercizii Musici. Floregium. Channel Classics 2cds

VIVALDI Le Quattro Stagioni. Rachel Podger, Brecon Baroque. Channel Classics SACD
SO RACHEL PODGER is celebrating her 50th birthday with a recording of THE FOUR SEASONS Happy birthday Rachy.*


----------



## Selby

^ Has anyone listened to Arvo Part's symphonies? Are they worth hearing?


----------



## Pugg

​
The Complete Bach Edition (153 CDs)
Nikolaus Harnoncourt · Ton Koopman · Il Giardino Armonico · Luca Pianca · Andreas Staier
This week, we celebrate the 333rd anniversary of Johann Sebastian Bach's birth!

The Complete Bach Edition represents the culmination of a process that began over five decades ago, in 1958, with the creation of the Das Alte Werk label.

After initially triggering impassioned controversy, Nikolaus Harnoncourt's belief that 'early music is a foreign language which must be learned by musicians and listeners alike' has found widespread acceptance. He and his colleagues searched for original instruments to throw new light on composers and their works and significantly influenced the history of music interpretation in the second half of this century.

As an entirety, the set offers listeners the chance to rediscover the astonishing developments in Bach interpretation over the span of 40 years and the tonal beauties of Bach's works performed on period instruments.

Out now.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Ras

Pugg said:


> ​
> The Complete Bach Edition (153 CDs)
> Nikolaus Harnoncourt · Ton Koopman · Il Giardino Armonico · Luca Pianca · Andreas Staier
> This week, we celebrate the 333rd anniversary of Johann Sebastian Bach's birth!
> 
> The Complete Bach Edition represents the culmination of a process that began over five decades ago, in 1958, with the creation of the Das Alte Werk label.
> 
> After initially triggering impassioned controversy, Nikolaus Harnoncourt's belief that 'early music is a foreign language which must be learned by musicians and listeners alike' has found widespread acceptance. He and his colleagues searched for original instruments to throw new light on composers and their works and significantly influenced the history of music interpretation in the second half of this century.
> 
> As an entirety, the set offers listeners the chance to rediscover the astonishing developments in Bach interpretation over the span of 40 years and the tonal beauties of Bach's works performed on period instruments.
> 
> Out now.


*Thank you Pugg for the info about the big Bach box from Warner/Teldec. *

*J.S. Bach* is now leading the race when it comes to great composers with complete boxes - no less than four labels have made complete boxes: *DGG/Decca* is coming soon - *Brilliant Classics* and *Hanssler Classics* have been out there for many years and then the new one from *Warner/Teldec/Der Alte Werk*.


----------



## Granate

Out May 11th


































I forgot these Erato reissues.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## bharbeke

Itullian said:


>


Who are the conductor, orchestra, and chorus from this Haydn set?


----------



## Itullian

^^^^^


----------



## Guest

Arriving today!


----------



## Selby

^^ Holy MOSES! What is that!?!!? Kontrapunctus, I may just start stalking you on this site because, well, because of that. What an incredible release.


----------



## Pugg

Selby said:


> ^^ Holy MOSES! What is that!?!!? Kontrapunctus, I may just start stalking you on this site because, well, because of that. What an incredible release.


If you do that, it's going to cost you lot of money, believe me, I am a "victim" too. :lol:


----------



## Selby

*Stephen Hough's Dream Album*
https://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDA68176

This looks UHHH-MAAAAA-ZING!!

It includes 6 new compositions and 9 new arrangements from Sir Hough.

FYI - Stephen Hough is a brilliant composer. I think he is flying a little under the radar due to his reputation as a performer, but, his compositions are stunning.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest

Selby said:


> ^^ Holy MOSES! What is that!?!!? Kontrapunctus, I may just start stalking you on this site because, well, because of that. What an incredible release.


Haha, well it's a recording by a seriously talented young man of some of Ogdon's own compositions. The Variations and Fugue is an insanely difficult piece--all of his music is very challenging, but that one is especially demanding.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## SixFootScowl

Itullian said:


>


This looks like something every Wagner fan should have!

I see all three are previously released separately, but the prices are steep. This box set ought to be a great deal then. But I can't find a listing for the box set.


----------



## Itullian

May 25 release date.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> ​
> The Complete Bach Edition (153 CDs)
> Nikolaus Harnoncourt · Ton Koopman · Il Giardino Armonico · Luca Pianca · Andreas Staier
> This week, we celebrate the 333rd anniversary of Johann Sebastian Bach's birth!
> 
> The Complete Bach Edition represents the culmination of a process that began over five decades ago, in 1958, with the creation of the Das Alte Werk label.
> 
> After initially triggering impassioned controversy, Nikolaus Harnoncourt's belief that 'early music is a foreign language which must be learned by musicians and listeners alike' has found widespread acceptance. He and his colleagues searched for original instruments to throw new light on composers and their works and significantly influenced the history of music interpretation in the second half of this century.
> 
> As an entirety, the set offers listeners the chance to rediscover the astonishing developments in Bach interpretation over the span of 40 years and the tonal beauties of Bach's works performed on period instruments.
> 
> Out now.


Pugg, would you please post a photo or a link to this set? Although I have several cantata box sets, I don't have a single complete works set. Please post a link to any other Bach sets that you would recommend. Thanks.


----------



## Pugg

JosefinaHW said:


> Pugg, would you please post a photo or a link to this set? Although I have several cantata box sets, I don't have a single complete works set. Please post a link to any other Bach sets that you would recommend. Thanks.




This one was in my original post, Post image switched domain names so all disappeared.

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/the-complete-bach-edition/hnum/8021162

The Brilliant box seems to be a good one also.

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/8031050--js-bach-complete-edition


----------



## Itullian




----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> This one was in my original post, Post image switched domain names so all disappeared.
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/the-complete-bach-edition/hnum/8021162
> 
> The Brilliant box seems to be a good one also.
> 
> https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/8031050--js-bach-complete-edition


Thanks, Pugg. I don't think it makes much sense for me to purchase any of the "complete" Bach sets, but I'm glad to know that the new one is available.


----------



## Granate

George Szell: Complete Cleveland Orchestra Recordings in Columbia

Out August 10 2018


----------



## ClassicalListener

Great, one more of those obnoxious megasets. My dream is to be able to buy individual releases again and slowly and lovingly build a collection over time, listening and savoring each disc I buy while carefully considering the next purchase.

These megasets don't even fit in my shelves.


----------



## Granate

^^

I think the same, although Herbert von Karajan would be my exception... wait, you are the same one from the Buying CDs thread. 

Let's keep buying before they go OOP.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

Itullian said:


>


Hopeless this one, no value at all.


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Granate

I knew Rattle would try Bruckner with the London Symphony. I didn't like the sound of the video clip, but I hope he does more.


----------



## realdealblues

Granate said:


> George Szell: Complete Cleveland Orchestra Recordings in Columbia
> 
> Out August 10 2018


FINALLY!!!!! I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Granate

realdealblues said:


> FINALLY!!!!! I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!


How much do you own of that collection already?


----------



## realdealblues

Granate said:


> How much do you own of that collection already?


I'd need to see what all is listed in that collection to be sure. On CD I have his Beethoven, Brahms, Mozart, Haydn, Mahler, Dvorak, Schubert and a few other odds and ends. I have others on LP. But to me Charles Munch and George Szell were probably the most consistently excellent recorded conductors ever! There are virtually NO duds in their recorded catalogue for RCA (Munch) and Columbia (Szell). You will never find a recording less than very good. Fritz Reiner was in that same ballpark as well and some of his that weren't the best were mainly concertos with performers that just didn't always give you the most exciting performances. But Szell and Munch were simply exceptional at what they did and they didn't put out recordings that weren't at the very least, very good. I love Bernstein to death but not everything he recorded was great, Karajan wasn't great on everything, etc. For me there isn't a higher standard than Munch and Szell and I already have all of Munch's recordings so to finally get Szell's will be absolutely wonderful. I hope for a complete box from Columbia (Now Sony) of everything Leonard Bernstein recorded one day and everything Eugene Ormandy recorded as Ormandy was extremely underrated in my opinion but to finally have Szell will be fantastic!


----------



## Granate

Good thing to know that this fan favourite Beethoven set will be reissued this Friday. It will feature in Table 5 from my Beethoven Symphonies Challenge, coming soon!


----------



## SixFootScowl

This releases May 4, 2018:









https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079851VR7


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 103182


Leonard Rose - The Complete Concerto and Sonata Recordings
Very fine cello player.


----------



## jegreenwood

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 103182
> 
> 
> Leonard Rose - The Complete Concerto and Sonata Recordings
> Very fine cello player.


I wish it included the Istomin/Stern/Rose Trio recordings.


----------



## ClassicalListener

Fritz Kobus said:


> This releases May 4, 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079851VR7


Printed librettos included? Wow!


----------



## gardibolt

Really looking forward to the Szell box---I've been holding off on buying any Szell CDs in the expectation that they would eventually release just this type of megabox for him. So while I have some of this on LP, I have very little on CD.

I broke down and got the Warner Bach box. $170 at Amazon for 154 or so discs seemed like a tolerably good deal, considering in 1999 this box (with a book) ran $1200 and its last incarnation was at $300.

The Tyler Hay Ogdon disc looks pretty interesting. Ogdon was a fascinating character. 

Tremendously excited about the Gulda Bach Clavichord set. I am always up for more Bach on the clavichord.


----------



## Rogerx

Itullian said:


>


Does anyone have information about this set, please share it with us.


----------



## wkasimer

Rogerx said:


> Does anyone have information about this set, please share it with us.


There's some information here, although you'll need to translate it:

http://www.hmv.co.jp/en/artist_Sopr...-Great-Live-Recordings-1953-1976-31CD_8799583

Three different Tristans (one each with Windgassen, Thomas, and Vickers). A bewildering array of sources. I wonder whether the sonics will be any improvement over what's been done before, since virtually all of these recordings have been available previously.


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.it/Mozart-Berlin...=sr_1_3?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1526057685&sr=1-3


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Itullian said:


>


I got that as soon as it came out. I don't particularly like the composer, and have no other recording of this work, but I figured if Aimard could not make it work for me, no one could. I've done it once through, and will have to give more listens, and in parts, before I can even pretend to give an opinion.

PR gimmick: they include two bird feathers in the box.


----------



## Marinera

release - 18 May 2018


----------



## ldiat

Marinera said:


> release - 18 May 2018


i like that Phil guy!


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> i like that Phil guy!


Seems nice, only that voice................


----------



## Rmathuln

http://www.hmv.co.jp/artist_Box-Set-Classical_000000000088040/item_クレメンス・クラウス・コレクション-1929-1954年録音集（92CD）_8831102


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rmathuln said:


> http://www.hmv.co.jp/artist_Box-Set-Classical_000000000088040/item_クレメンス・クラウス・コレクション-1929-1954年録音集（92CD）_8831102


Very nice and big set!


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> Seems nice, only that voice................


Is it Jaroussky's voice specifically you don't like or countertenors in general?


----------



## Rogerx

Marinera said:


> Is it Jaroussky's voice specifically you don't like or countertenors in general?


I can see that people like counter tenors, perhaps they are great even, alas not for me, makes my skin crawling .


----------



## Marinera

Rogerx said:


> I can see that people like counter tenors, perhaps they are great even, alas not for me, makes my skin crawling .


Ah, that's fine, you listen to many more sopranos and tenors then than I do. The great thing that there is no vacuum in nature, life or music in this case... don't know about them black holes but I'm not an astrophysicist I think they're still debating the issue anyway.


----------



## Ras

*BACH Cantatas for soprano & bass. Sophie Karthauser, Michael Volle, Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin. Harmonia Mundi

BACH Concertos with Flute. Jan De Winne, Il Gardellino. Accent

BACH, CPE Cello Concerto & Symphonies. Georges Queyras & Resonanz & Dom Minasi. Harmonia Mundi

BACH Goldberg Variations. Peter Hill. Delphian

BEETHOVEN Triple Concerto, Trio Op.11. Gil Shaham, Anne Gastinel, Nicholas Angelich, Andreas Ottensamer, Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra / Paavo Jarvi. Naive

BEETHOVEN Piano Concerto No. 5 And Works for Solo Piano. Alessio Bax, Southbank Sinfonia / Simon Over. Signum

BEETHOVEN The Middle Quartets. Arianna String Quartet. Centaur 3cds

BRUCKNER Symphony No. 3. Munchner Philharmoniker / Valery Gergiev. Munich Philharmonic

BRUCKNER Symphony No. 1. Munchner Philharmoniker / Valery Gergiev. Munich Philharmonic

BRUCKNER Symphony No 8 MESSIAEN de la Cite Celeste. Pierre-Laurent Aimard, London Symphony Orchestra / Sir Simon Rattle. LSO Live Blu-Ray + DVD

PHILIP GLASS AND JOHANN SEBASATIAN BACH CIRCLES Piano Concertos by Philip Glass No. 3 and JS Bach No. 7. Simone Dinnerstein, A Far Cry. Orange Mountain Music

CZERNY Concerto for Piano Four Hands & Orchestra BRUCH Fantasy for 2 Pianos. Piano Duo Genova & Dimitrov, Genesis Orchestra, Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra / Yordan Kamdzhalov. CPO

DEBUSSY Centenary Discoveries. Jean-Pierre Armengaud, Philippe Cassard, Ensemble Les Essenti'elles. Warner Classics 3cds

DEBUSSY / RAVEL String Quartets. Jerusalem Quartet. Harmonia Mundi

DREAM American Music for Electric Guitar. Works by Cage, Lang, Vees, Sharp, Curran etc. Sergio Sorrentino. Mode Records

DEBUSSY His First Performers. Piano, Chamber and Orchestral Music, Song and Opera. Warner Classics 10cds

EGARR, RICHARD One Byrde in Hande. Works by William Byrd. Linn Records
*


----------



## Ras

*The French quality label Harmonia Mundi is celebrating their 60th Anniversary with the release of two box sets:

GENERATION HARMONIA MUNDI - 1. The Age of Revolutions 1958 - 1988. Works by Purcell, Schutz, J. S. Bach, Pergolesi, Cesti, Lully etc. Les Arts Florissants etc. Harmonia Mundi 16cds








GENERATION HARMONIA MUNDI - 2. The Family Spirit 1988 - 2018. Visse, Scholl, Zazzo, Mehta, Kiehr etc. Harmonia Mundi 18cds








*I can post contents from mdt.co.uk if anyone cares... ??


----------



## Granate

Ras, I cannot thank you enough for the news you bring to this thread, and how easy is to search the new releases by composer.

*But, could I suggest you use a less intense red in the lettering, like here, please?*

*THIS RED IN CAPS IS A BIT AGGRESIVE TO MY EYES...*


----------



## Ras

*KENNEDY MEETS GERSHWIN Nigel Kennedy. Warner Classics

KUBELIK, RAFAEL Complete Recordings. Works by Dvorak, Mahler, Beethoven. Deutsche Grammophon Limited Edition 64cds + 2DVDs

MAHLER Symphony No. 5. Dusseldorfer Symphoniker / Adam Fischer. C-AVI

MAHLER Symphony No. 6. Minnesota Orchestra / Osmo Vanska. BIS Records SACD

MENDELSSOHN Complete Works For Cello & Piano. Marcy Rosen, Lydia Artymiw. Bridge

MOZART Complete String Quartets. Leipziger Streichquartett. MDG 8cds

NIELSEN Clarinet Concerto - Chamber Music with Clarinet. David Shifrin, Ryan Reynolds, William Purvis, Jon Greeney, Benjamin Hoffman, Theodore Arm, Jennifer Frautschi, Mihai Marica, Curtis Daily, Yevgeny Yontov. Delos

NIKOLAYEVA, TATIANA The Art Of Tatiana Nikolayeva. Works by Bach, Mozart, Chopin, Rachmaninov, Schumann, etc. Scribendum 37cds

RACHMANINOV Piano Concerto No. 3. Variations on a Theme of Corelli. Boris Giltburg, Royal Scottish National Orchestra / Carlos Miguel Prieto. Naxos

RAVEL Mother Goose. Le Tombeau de Couperin. Sheherazade, Les Siecles. Francois-Xavier Roth. Harmonia Mundi

SCARLATTI Sonatas, Volume 1. Federico Colli. Chandos Records

SCHUMANN Cello Concerto. Funf Stucke im Volkston, Fantasiestucke, Adagio and Allegro, Drei Romanzen, Op. 94. Gabriel Schwabe, Nicholas Rimmer, Royal Northern Sinfonia / Lars Vogt. Naxos

SIBELIUS / RACHMANINOV Songs. Jacques Imbrailo & Alisdair Hogarth. Linn Records

SIBELIUS / RAUTAVAARA Violin Concertos. Tobias Feldmann, Orchestre Philharmonique De Liege / Jean-Jacques Kantorow. Alpha

SORENSEN, BENT Pantomime, Rosenbad. Katrine Gislinge, Esbjerg Ensemble, Stenhammar Quartet. DaCapo

TALLIS, THOMAS The Votive Antiphons. The Cardinall's Musick / Andrew Carwood. Hyperion Records

TELEMANN The Concerti-en-suite. Tempesta di Mare. Chandos Chaconne Concerto-Suite in F major, TWV 54: F1 ---- 
Concerto di camera in G minor, TWV 43: g3 ---- Concerto-Suite in F major, TWV 51: F4

WILLIAMS, JOHN Plays Bach. The Complete Lute Music on Guitar - Transcriptions. Peter Hurford, Academy Chamber Orchestra / Kenneth Sillito. Sony Music 4cds*


----------



## Ras

Granate said:


> Ras, I cannot thank you enough for the news you bring to this thread, and how easy is to search the new releases by composer.
> 
> *But, could I suggest you use a less intense red in the lettering, like here, please?*
> 
> *THIS RED IN CAPS IS A BIT AGGRESIVE TO MY EYES...*


Point taken, Granate! I will do my best to make my posts more tasteful when I post new releases here next month...


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rmathuln

Rmathuln said:


> View attachment 103575
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.it/Mozart-Berlin...=sr_1_3?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1526057685&sr=1-3


Check out pre order price at Amazon.com right now.

$37

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07C5K7RBN/


----------



## Ras

*New Schubert Octet on period instruments*

*SCHUBERT Octet D.803* *Faust, Schreiber, Waskiewicz, Goltz, Munro, Coppola, Swart, Zafra. Harmonia Mundi
*Isabelle Faust, Stradivarius violin "Sleeping Beauty", 1704 
Anne Katharina Schreiber, violin anon., Holland, c. 1700 
Danusha Waskiewicz, viola anon., Bohemia, c. 1860 
Kristin von der Goltz, cello anon., Vienna, c. 1800 
James Munro, double bass G. Panormo, London, 1827 
Lorenzo Coppola, clarinets 11-key B flat clarinet after A. Rorarius (Vienna, c. 1820); copy by Agnès Guéroult (Paris, 2010) 6-key C clarinet after J. B. Merklein (Vienna, c. 1810); copy by Agnès Guéroult (Paris, 2010) 
Teunis van der Zwart, horn Courtois neveu aîné, Paris, 1802 
Javier Zafra, bassoon W. Triebert, Paris, 1805 
About the work:
>>>A mysterious beauty In response to a commission from Count Troyer, who wanted a work closely modelled on Beethoven's famous Septet op.20, Schubert - despite his fervent admiration for the older composer - resolutely struck out on his own by delivering an . . . Octet. While the enlarged forces opened his path towards symphonic writing, examination of the form and expression reveals a much more accomplished and personal composition than has generally been recognised by commentators. Isabelle Faust and her partners, enthralled by what is an exceptional work in every respect, offer us a new interpretation of it on period instruments. <<<


----------



## Ras

*BEETHOVEN Complete String Quartets. Quartetto di Cremona. Audite 8SACDs*
The label says: >>>The celebrated recording of the Complete Beethoven String Quartets with the Quartetto di Cremona is now also available as an 8 SACD boxed set. This edition makes available all the composer's string quartets, alongside his String Quintet Op. 29 (the only original work by Beethoven with this scoring), in the highest quality. <<<


----------



## Ras

PHILIPS GLASS: *3rd piano concerto* - first recording by Simone Dinnerstein coupled with a Bach concerto:







Glass' new concerto is like a mixture minimalism and neo-romanticism. I heard it on Spotify today.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Selby

Rmathuln said:


> Check out pre order price at Amazon.com right now.
> 
> $37
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07C5K7RBN/


Please confirm - that is _super_ cheap and likely to rise a ton?!?! Right?!?!


----------



## Itullian

2 blu ray discs
All 75 cantatas re mastered
July 18


----------



## Rmathuln

Selby said:


> Please confirm - that is _super_ cheap and likely to rise a ton?!?! Right?!?!


Confirmed.
And price dropped another $5 since I posted. Now $32 and some change.


----------



## Rmathuln

Complete Decca recordings of Alicia De Larrocha on 41 CDs in July
https://www.deutschegrammophon.com/us/cat/4834120


----------



## Rogerx

Rmathuln said:


> Complete Decca recordings of Alicia De Larrocha on 41 CDs in July
> https://www.deutschegrammophon.com/us/cat/4834120
> View attachment 103989


You made my day, alas I can't find it on any ( know) to me site.


----------



## Itullian

Rmathuln said:


> Complete Decca recordings of Alicia De Larrocha on 41 CDs in July
> https://www.deutschegrammophon.com/us/cat/4834120
> View attachment 103989


Awesome!!!! ..................


----------



## gardibolt

I'll be interested in this as well; my collection doesn't have much de Larrocha for whatever reason.


----------



## Judith

Can't wait for release next month of 
Bruch
Scottish Fantasy 
Violin Concerto

Joshua Bell
ASMF

Even love the artwork too!!


----------



## SixFootScowl

gardibolt said:


> I'll be interested in this as well; my collection doesn't have much de Larrocha for whatever reason.


Think I saw an 8 disk complete EMI recordings set on her that was released a few years back for around $22 on ebay.


----------



## bharbeke

Judith said:


> Can't wait for release next month of
> Bruch
> Scottish Fantasy
> Violin Concerto
> 
> Joshua Bell
> ASMF
> 
> Even love the artwork too!!


Which of the 3 VCs are included?


----------



## wkasimer

Judith said:


> Can't wait for release next month of
> Bruch
> Scottish Fantasy
> Violin Concerto
> 
> Joshua Bell
> ASMF


I hope that Sony does a better job recording this than they did Bell's recording of the Beethoven 4 & 7 symphonies, which boasted some of the worst sonics I've heard in 40 years.


----------



## Rogerx

Judith said:


> Can't wait for release next month of
> Bruch
> Scottish Fantasy
> Violin Concerto
> 
> Joshua Bell
> ASMF
> 
> Even love the artwork too!!



View attachment 104034


Here you are Judith, now we get your point.
No Mr. Judith being jealous?


----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

Original jacket collection


----------



## Granate

^^

That's Great, but I think his early Mahler is sonically more interesting than the Berliner Mahler. I hope one day DG releases the Chicago and Vienna recordings remastered. For now we only have 2, 4 & 5.

Another topic: is anyone eager to listen to Riccardo Chailly's upcoming complete Mahler cycle with the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig? Accentus has been releasing each symphony on DVD and BluRay for years and the only one missing today is No.3. Does anyone think it will we worth it?

If that wasn't enough, Mariss Jansons is about to finish his own Mahler cycle with the Concertgebouw Amsterdam. The end of the decade is going to be a madness of new Bruckner and Mahler cycles.


----------



## Granate

Bruckner 8 under 70m LOL. Haenchen the road runner?
I'd love to listen to it. His website has announced he will be recording a Bruckner cycle with different orchestras.










Daniele Gatti has also released this Mahler 4 and it joins the stupendous 2nd I listened some months ago. Hope for the best.


----------



## agoukass

Looking forward to this.


----------



## gardibolt

> alongside his String Quintet Op. 29 (the only original work by Beethoven with this scoring)


Well, if you don't count the Fugue for String Quintet, op.137 or the surviving fragment of a String Quintet in D minor, Hess 40 and a number of small fugal pieces for String Quintet... But I'll grant you it's the only _major multimovement_ original work by Beethoven with this scoring.


----------



## gardibolt

Sony apparently is releasing an 8-CD set of Oscar Levant's complete piano recordings August 31. I don't think I've seen that mentioned here.


----------



## insomniclassicac

The previous two GENUIN Sabaneev releases with Michael Schäfer were excellent. Will definitely be picking this one up!


----------



## Ras

New Bach recordings coming out in June.:

BACH Six sonatas for violin & piano BWV 1014-1019. Nicolas Dautricourt. La Dolce Volta 2cds

BACH J S / TORU TAKEMITSU Goldberg Variations. Reiko Fujisawa. Quartz

BACH Sonatas, Partitas, Suites. Complete Arrangements For Solo Recorder By Frans Bruggen. Bolette Roed. Ondine 2cds

BACH Suite in G minor BWV 995, Suite BWV 1007, Partita BWV 1004. Thomas Dunford. Alpha

BACH Violin Concerto No. 1 & 2, Partita No. 2. Daniel Lozakovich. Deutsche Grammophon ---- DGG says:
>>Multi-award winning Swedish violinist with Russian origins Daniel Lozakovich already enjoys an impressive performance schedule as soloist with orchestras worldwide. Debut album by THE next young and talented violinist on Deutsche Grammophon, following the successful footsteps of Anne-Sophie Mutter and David Garrett who both joined the label as youngsters. The youngest musician currently signed to Deutsche Grammophon (born in 2001) Daniel Lozakovich is a mature coreclassic artist and young sports fan at the same time -- Multi-award winner, including the 1st price at the 2016 Vladimir Spivakov International Violin Competition <<<


----------



## Ras

Some new releases by Beethoven - Brahms, - Charpentier, - Dvorak. - Elgar:

BEETHOVEN Complete Sonatas For Violoncello And Piano. Manuel Fischer-Dieskau, Connie Shih. MDG SACD

BEETHOVEN Piano Concerto No. 4 MENDELSSOHN Double Concerto. Min-Jung Kym, Zsolt-Tihamer Visontay, Philharmonia Orchestra / Clemens Schuldt. Signum

BEETHOVEN Piano Sonatas Opp 27/1, 31/2, 79 & 109. Angela Hewitt. Hyperion Records

BEETHOVEN Piano Sonatas No. 3, No. 9, No. 23 Apassionata, No. 12. Jan Bartos. Supraphon 2cds

BEETHOVEN Sonatas for Fortepiano and Violin Volume 4. Susanna Ogata, Ian Watson. Coro

BEETHOVEN Works for Flute, Vol. 2. Kazunori Seo, Mitsuo Kodama, Makoto Ueno. Naxos

BRAHMS Piano Works. Vladimir Feltsman. Nimbus Alliance 2cds

BRAHMS / TCHAIKOVSKY Violin Concertos. Artur Kaganovskiy, National Symphony Orchestra Of Ukraine / Philip Greenberg. Centaur

BRAHMS Variationen und Fuge uber ein Thema von Handel, op. 24, Fantasien op. 116 Choralvorspiele op. 112. Annika Treutler. Hanssler Classic

BARTOK Divertimento for String Orchestra BRAHMS String Quintet. Amsterdam Sinfonietta / Candida Thompson. Channel Classics

CHARPENTIER, MARC-ANTOINE Lecons de tenebres, Litanies & Magnificat. Stephane Degout, Samuel Boden, Arcangelo / Jonathan Cohen. Hyperion Records

DVORAK Piano Quintets Bagatelle. Busch Trio Maria, Milstein Miguel Da Silva. Alpha

ELGAR Symphony No. 2, Serenade for Strings. BBC Symphony Orchestra / Edward Gardner. Chandos Records SACD


----------



## Ras

BERNSTEIN A Quiet Place. Orchestre symphonique de Montreal / Kent Nagano. Decca Classics 2cds









BERNSTEIN, LEONARD The Pianist. Sony 11cds


----------



## Ras

New stuff for fans of Mendelssohn and Mozart:

MENDELSSOHN Concerto for Violin, Piano & String Orchestra Violin Concerto in D minor. Lena Neudauer, Matthias Kirschnereit. CPO

MENDELSSOHN Symphony No. 2 – Lobgesang. NDR Radiophilharmonie, NDR Chor, WDR Rundfunkchor / Andrew Manze. Pentatone Classics SACD

MENDELSSOHN String Quartet in F minor Op. 80 SCHUBERT String Quartet in D minor D. 810. Minetti Quartett. Hanssler Classic

MENDELSSOHN Overture & Incidental Music to A Midsummer Night`s Dream. Ivan Fischer, Budapest Festival Orchestra / Anna Lucia Richter, Barbara Kozelj, ProMusica, women`s choir. Channel Classics Records SACD

MENDELSSOHN Midsummer Night’s Dream TCHAIKOVSKY Manfred Symphony. Lucerne Festival Orchestra / Riccardo Chailly. 
Accentus Music Blu-Ray

MOZART / MYSLIVECEK Flute Concertos. Ana de la Vega, English Chamber Orchestra. Pentatone Classics SACD

MOZART 16 Sonatas For Violin And Piano - Complete. Tomas Cotik And Tao Lin. Centaur 4cds

MOZART Lucio Silla. Kurt Streit, Patricia Petibon, Silvia Tro Santafe, Inga Kalna etc. Orchestra and Chorus of the Teatro Real Madrid / Ivor Bolton. Bel Air Classiques 2DVDs

MOZART La Clemenza Di Tito. Richard Croft, Anna Stephany, Alice Coote etc. The Glyndebourne Chorus Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment / Robin Ticciati. Opus Arte Blu-Ray


----------



## Judith

Just ordered

A new release performed by Stephen Hough

The Dream Album

Varied works including his own compositions and one by Julius Isserlis(Grandfather of Steven) 

Looking forward to receiving it later in the week


----------



## Granate

*Bruckner Live performances likely to be released on CD/SACD*

*2018 BrucknerTage:* Rémy Ballot will conduct Symphony No.7 with the Altomonte Festival Orchestra in St. Florian.
*2018 Ebrach Summer Festival:* Gerd Schaller will conduct a revised version of his own Edition of the Finale in a completed Symphony No.9 in the Ebrach Abbey.

Bruckner live performances by Christian Thielemann with the Staatskapelle Dresden: still no news.

Personal note: I guess I'll have to wait to 2019 to find out if Schaller is going to perform any second version of the Bruckner No.8 in Ebrach.


----------



## Itullian

This is volume 7 of her cycle.
Sample on Presto Classical
Sounds beautiful.


----------



## Granate

Granate said:


> Bruckner live performances by Christian Thielemann with the Staatskapelle Dresden: still no news.


I've fount it. Thielemann and the Staatskapelle Dresden have programmed the hyped Symphony No.2 in the end of January 2019 in several venues like the Semperoper and the Wiener Musikverein.

Other highlighted performances are the Gergiev ongoing Bruckner cycle in St. Florian (Symphonies No.2 and No.9 programmed for October 2018) and Riccardo Muti's Wiener Philharmoniker performance of Symphony No.7 in December this year.


----------



## wkasimer

Due for release next month:









https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07C5K7Q75

Already available on Spotify.


----------



## Itullian

120 year anniversary set from DDG
122 disc and blue ray.


----------



## Rmathuln

Third Sony Leonard Bernstein LP-shaped box

Supposedly has everything The Symphony Edition and The Concertos and The Orchestral Works boxes lacked.

Includes all Columbia/Sony choral and vocal recordings plus the additional recordings of symphonies not in the Symphony Edition, and the RCA Mono recordings.










Contents and article:

http://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2018/06/08/1112


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rmathuln said:


> Third Sony Leonard Bernstein *LP-shaped box*


Is that where you open the box and there are four piles of CDs? I have a complete Wagner opera set like that. Is kind of a pain for storage unless you have a lot of space. Nice idea though. Hey, I can't find that Bernstein set anywhere with English contents listing. Not coming up on Amazon or PrestoClassical.


----------



## rosin

*Henryk Szeryng: Complete Philips, Mercury and Deutsche Grammophon Recordings*








44CDs
Release Date: 7th Sep 2018
Catalogue No: 4834194
Includes previously unreleased and several rarities release recordings
Philips & Mercury recording newly remastered at 24-bit from original analogue sources


----------



## Ras

rosin said:


> View attachment 104620
> 
> 44CDs
> Release Date: 7th Sep 2018
> Catalogue No: 4834194
> Includes previously unreleased and several rarities release recordings
> Philips & Mercury recording newly remastered at 24-bit from original analogue sources


A very nice way to introduce yourself on the forum, rosin! - Welcome to Talk Classical!


----------



## Ras

*Cuarteto Casals* is releasing three cds with string quartets by *Beethoven* on *Harmonia Mundi* - I don't know if they are new releases or re-releases.


----------



## wkasimer

Ras said:


> *Cuarteto Casals* is releasing three cds with string quartets by *Beethoven* on *Harmonia Mundi* - I don't know if they are new releases or re-releases.


I suspect that they're new recordings - I don't recall that they've recorded Beethoven before.


----------



## Joe B

I just saw that this disc is being re-released on 6/15/18. I already have this in my collection, and I highly recommend it for anyone interested in getting these two great musical works.


----------



## realdealblues

Rmathuln said:


> Third Sony Leonard Bernstein LP-shaped box
> 
> Supposedly has everything The Symphony Edition and The Concertos and The Orchestral Works boxes lacked.
> 
> Includes all Columbia/Sony choral and vocal recordings plus the additional recordings of symphonies not in the Symphony Edition, and the RCA Mono recordings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents and article:
> 
> http://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2018/06/08/1112


Finally, I can't wait!!! Hope it shows up on the American websites soon. Can't wait to preorder it. Still waiting for the Szell to show up so I can preorder that one too!


----------



## realdealblues

rosin said:


> View attachment 104620
> 
> 44CDs
> Release Date: 7th Sep 2018
> Catalogue No: 4834194
> Includes previously unreleased and several rarities release recordings
> Philips & Mercury recording newly remastered at 24-bit from original analogue sources


Another beauty I can't wait for! What a great collection that will be!


----------



## Granate

Out 10th & 24th August 2018

And Decca will release the *BR remastered edition* of the Solti _Tannhauser_ the 3rd of August!


----------



## gardibolt

Rmathuln said:


> Third Sony Leonard Bernstein LP-shaped box
> 
> Supposedly has everything The Symphony Edition and The Concertos and The Orchestral Works boxes lacked.
> 
> Includes all Columbia/Sony choral and vocal recordings plus the additional recordings of symphonies not in the Symphony Edition, and the RCA Mono recordings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents and article:
> 
> http://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2018/06/08/1112





realdealblues said:


> Finally, I can't wait!!! Hope it shows up on the American websites soon. Can't wait to preorder it. Still waiting for the Szell to show up so I can preorder that one too!


The other day it was quite cheap to preorder on amazon.de 82 Euros shipped to USA after deducting VAT. Of course, it may well arrive damaged due to amazon.de's awful shipping practices.


----------



## Rogerx

Trifonov- Rachmaninov 2 & 3 due for October.


----------



## philoctetes

Nuovo Invenzioni Rolf Lislevand is a nice view of old material with a Miles- like jazz lens


----------



## Doctuses

does anyone know when a new recording of Beethoven's 9th is due out?


----------



## Josquin13

Doctuses said:


> does anyone know when a new recording of Beethoven's 9th is due out?


None to be released in the next 90 days, except for reissues of 9ths from Karajan & Herreweghe (within their 1-9 cycles):

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c...ext+90+Days&size=10&view=large&sort=relevance

However, recently, the Exton label had released two hybrid SACD Beethoven 9ths, although I don't know if the performances are any good or not:

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/8432128--beethoven-symphony-no-9-choral
https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/8432127--beethoven-symphony-no-9-choral

As for Cuarteto Casal's Beethoven, yes, they are brand new releases & comprise Volume 1 of a new Beethoven cycle from this fine quartet (available either in a 3 CD set, or individually):

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c...-beethoven-the-complete-string-quartets-vol-1
https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/8456677--beethoven-inventions-1
https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/8456678--beethoven-inventions-2#tracklist
https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/8456679--beethoven-inventions-3

There's also a new box set coming out of pianist Emil Gilels' 'unreleased' recitals at the Concertgebouw, recorded between 1975-1980--onto the wish list it goes!:

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c...-the-unreleased-recitals-at-the-concertgebouw


----------



## Rmathuln

Doctuses said:


> does anyone know when a new recording of Beethoven's 9th is due out?


This one might interest you if you are a Karajan devotee

http://tower.jp/item/4750015/ベートーヴェン：-交響曲第8＆9番＜完全限定盤＞









There's a similar Schubert disc

http://tower.jp/item/4750026/シューベルト：-交響曲第7番「未完成」、他＜完全限定盤＞








A live recording Karajan performed in Paris led by Berlin Philharmonic and Vienna Phil in 1960 and 1962, respectively, will be released as a completely new CD from the regular sound source provided by the National Institute of Audio Visual and Visual Art (INA). The former was recorded on the last day of Beethoven Zykrus, the symphonies No. 8 and No. 9, the latter by Schubert's "Incompletion" and R. Strauss' s "Zarathustra", which was not in the Karajan discography of Locatelli It is a remarkable program that ensemble ensemble concerto transformation. The former is monaural, the latter is stereo, it is expected also in the sound quality aspect only for the regular sound source of the broadcasting station!

In addition, on June 23, 1970, the jacket used portraits taken in Paris when Karajan served as music advisor for the Paris Orchestra. Although Karajan's portrait was allowed only by a limited number of photographers such as Siegfried Lauter Vassar, Christian Steiner, Akira Kinokuchi, Alain Lienal (Alain) who was included in this INA archive Liennard) I think that things of shooting are unusual.

In addition, A3 size poster treated with each portrait used for each jacket is attached only for first shipment as privilege of Japan only . In the tower online, I will ship it rounded without breaking the A3 poster.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## philoctetes

I noticed a barge of good new jazz being issued this month, Dave Holland, Henry Threadgill, Charles Lloyd, Nels Cline, Joshua Redman, Kenny Barron, William Parker...


----------



## SixFootScowl

I already got my order in on this one. There are sound clips linked in my recent opera purchase post here.


Itullian said:


>


Want this too, but WAY too costly now. Maybe in a year.


Itullian said:


>


----------



## rosin

*Tamas Vasary Plays Chopin (7CD)*








Label: Universal Italy
Catalogue Number: 4829836
Release Date: 15 Jul 2018


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Konsgaard

Doctuses said:


> does anyone know when a new recording of Beethoven's 9th is due out?


Yes. There is a new recording conducted by Zander with the Philharmonia Orchestra. It includes a lecture by Zander on Beethoven's tempi for the 9th and his metronome markings. Apparently in this recording Zander tries to follow Beethoven's markings as closely as possible. The CD will be released in early July I think, but not sure. You can already check it out on Apple Music if you're a subscriber.

Here's an early article about the recording: http://slippedisc.com/2018/04/will-this-be-the-fastest-beethoven-ninth/


----------



## Judith

Loving the new 

Bruch Scottish Fantasy/Violin Concerto no 1
Joshua Bell
ASMF


----------



## Granate

New reissues of Composer/Conductor sets by Warner Classics, *Out August 24th *
(like the one in the picture, no official pictures yet)










Glazunov
*Symphonies & Concertos*
Royal Scottish National Orchestra 
José Serebrier

Brahms
*Complete Waltzes & Hungarian Dances*
Cyprien Katsaris

Brahms
*4 Symphonies, Hungarian Dances, Haydn Variations,
Piano Concerto No.2, Violin Concerto, Double Concerto,
Ein Deutsches Requiem*
Yehudi Menuhin, Willi Boskovsky, Emanuel Brabec
Wiener Philharmoniker
Berliner Philharmoniker
Lucerne Festival Orchestra
Wilhelm Furtwängler

Schubert
*Sonatas, Impromptus*
Artur Schnabel

[HR][/HR]
New Reissues of Conductor/Orchestra in 8CDs by the Deutsche Grammophon Catalogue,
*out September 7th*
(like the one in the picture, no official pictures yet)










No content has been published yet. Recordings included are unknown.

Seiji Ozawa & Boston Symphony Orchestra
Carlo Maria Giulini & Wiener Philharmoniker
Neeme Järvi & Göteborgs Symfoniker
Daniel Barenboim & Orchestre de Paris


----------



## Ras

*New releases, July:*

ADAMS, JOHN Doctor Atomic. Gerald Finley, Julia Bullock, BBC Symphony Orchestra, BBC Singers / John Adams. Nonesuch 2cds

BACH Goldberg Variationen. Diego Ares. Harmonia Mundi 2cds

BACH, J. S. Cello Suites 2, 3 & 5. Bjorg Lewis. Lawo Classics

BACH Magnificat, Bwv243. Collegium Vocale Bach / Philippe Herreweghe. Harmonia Mundi

BACH, J. S. Musical Offering BWV 1079. Ensemble Vintage Koln / Ariadne Daskalakis. Eigen Art

BEETHOVEN Sonatas & Overtures arr. String quartet. Leipzig String Quartet. MDG

BEETHOVEN Three Piano Trios Op. 1. Trio Goya. Chandos Chaconne

BYE-BYE BERLIN Kurt Weill, Erwin Schulhoff, Paul Hindemith etc. Marion Rampal & Quatuor Manfred feat. Raphael Imbert. Harmonia Mundi

CHOPIN / SCHUMANN / GRIEG Works for Cello and Piano. Inbal Segev, Juho Pohjonen. Avie

DEBUSSY La Mer, Le Martyre De Saint Sebastien. Philharmonia Orchestra / Pablo Heras-Casado. Harmonia Mundi

DEBUSSY Preludes du 2e Livre, La Mer - transcr. Debussy. Alexander Melnikov, Olga Pashchenko. Harmonia Mundi

GABRIELI, GIOVANNI Madrigali Et Ricercari A Quattro Voci. Speculum Ensemble. Centaur

GORECKI / PART / RAATS Kaleidoscopic. Patrick Messina, Fabrizio Chiovetta, Henri Demarquette. Aparte

HANDEL Giulio Cesare. Concerto Koln / Rene Jacobs. Harmonia Mundi 4cds

HAYDN Piano Sonatas Vol. 7. Jean-Efflam Bavouzet. Chandos Records

HINDEMITH Mathis Der Maler Symphony. Frankfurt Radio Symphony / Paavo Jarvi. Naive

ITALIAN CLARINET TREASURES Works by Busoni, Gagliano, Pilati, Gabucci, Sinigaglia, Labate, Rieti. Sergio Bosi, Riccardo Bartoli. Naxos

LISZT The Sound of Weimar. The Authentic Sound of Liszt's Orchestral Works. Orchester Wiener Akademie / Martin Haselbock. Gramola 9cds

MOZART Flute Quartets. Sami Junnonen, Chamber Domaine. Resonus Classics

MOZART La Clemenza Di Tito. Rolando Villazon, Marina Rebeka, Joyce DiDonato, Chamber Orchestra of Europe and Yannick Nezet-Seguin. Deutsche Grammophon 2cds

MOZART String Quartet. The Auryn Quartet. Tacet SACD

OCTETS FOR WIND INSTRUMENTS Works by Stravinsky, Peter Eotvos, Alessio Elia, Albertas Navickas, Rita Ueda. I Solisti della Scala / Andrea Vitello. Warner Classics

PAGANINI, NICOLO Sonatas for violin and guitar. Fabio Biondi, Giangiacomo Pinardi. Glossa

RAVEL L`Oeuvre pour piano, integrale. Alexandre Tharaud. Harmonia Mundi 2cds

SALZBURG FESTIVAL CONCERTS Wiener Philharmoniker, West-Eastern Divan Orchestra, National Children´s Symphony Orchestra of Venezuela / Boulez, Barenboim, Harnoncourt, Rattle. C Major 6Blu-Rays

SCHUBERT Symphony No. 9 BERIO Rendering after Schubert Symphony No. 10. Christoph Konig. Rubicon

SCRIABIN Preludes, Etudes & Sonatas Nos. 4 & 5. Vadym Kholodenko. Harmonia Mundi

SHOSTAKOVICH Suite For Jazz. Antonii Baryshevskyi, Romain Leleu, Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt / Howard Griffiths. Klanglogo

SHOSTAKOVICH Symphonies Nos. 4 & 11 - The Year 1905. Boston Symphony Orchestra / Andris Nelsons. Deutsche Grammophon 2cds

SHOSTAKOVICH Symphonies Nos. 4 & 10. Russian National Orchestra / Mikhail Pletnev. Pentatone Classics 2SACDs

STRAUSS Eine Alpensinfonie. Frankfurt Radio Symphony / Andres Orozco-Estrada. Pentatone Classics SACD

STRAVINSKY, IGOR Petrushka. Bugallo-Williams Piano Duo. Wergo

SUMMER NIGHT CONCERT 2018 Anna Netrebko, Wiener Philharmoniker / Valery Gergiev. Sony Blu-Ray

VERBIER FESTIVAL 25 Years of Excellence. Works by Tchaikovsky, Berio, Mendelssohn, Beethoven, Alexander Tsfasman, Brahms, Dvorak etc. Deutsche Grammophon 4cds

WAGNER Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg. Michael Volle, Klaus Florian Vogt, Johannes Martin Kranzle, Anne Schwanewilms, Daniel Behle, Bayreuth Festival Orchestra and Chorus / Philippe Jordan, Barrie Kosky. Deutsche Grammophon 2DVDs


----------



## Ras

*Bach Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin*

Big news for me! 
Way back when a "Wunderkind" named *Hillary Hahn* recorded (her debut for Sony) *three *of the six works for *unaccompanied violin* written by my favorite composer - a dude named *Johann Sebastian Bach* - Now it looks like she is finally finishing up the cycle on a cd from *DECCA*. : *Hilary Hahn plays Bach: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2; Partita No. 1.

*








And on a related note a still youngish violinist I wasn't familiar with *SEBASTIAN BOHREN* has recorded BWV 1004-1006 for RCA:


----------



## Ras

In August *Sony will release Yo-Yo Ma's third and final recording of Bach's Cello Suites*:
From www.prestoclassical.co.uk 
:<<Now 62, the legendary cellist makes his third (and, he insists, final) recording of works which he declares to have 'been my constant companions for almost six decades'; over the next two years he will perform all six suites together in locations including the Red Rocks Amphitheatre in Denver, Tanglewood, Vienna's Musikverein and the Leipzig Gewandhaus.<<<


----------



## Ras

*Some future releases from Hyperion:*

*Beethoven:* Moonlight Sonata ---- Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)
>>>Following a stunning recording of Louis Couperin's Dances from the Bauyn Manuscript earlier this year (you can read our interview with him about the project here), the Russian pianist commits his first Beethoven to disc: in addition to the Moonlight Sonata, his programme includes the Sonata No. 10 in G, the 7 Bagatelles Op. 33, and the 32 Variations on an Original Theme in C minor, WoO 80.<<<

*BRAHMS *: Ein Deutsches Requiem --- David Hill.

*DUSSEK*: Some piano concertos played by Howard Shelley.

*Rachmaninov:* Etudes-tableaux, Steven Osborne.


----------



## haydnguy

Granate said:


> New reissues of Composer/Conductor sets by Warner Classics, *Out August 24th *
> (like the one in the picture, no official pictures yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glazunov
> *Symphonies & Concertos*
> Royal Scottish National Orchestra
> José Serebrier
> 
> Brahms
> *Complete Waltzes & Hungarian Dances*
> Cyprien Katsaris
> 
> Brahms
> *4 Symphonies, Hungarian Dances, Haydn Variations,
> Piano Concerto No.2, Violin Concerto, Double Concerto,
> Ein Deutsches Requiem*
> Yehudi Menuhin, Willi Boskovsky, Emanuel Brabec
> Wiener Philharmoniker
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> Lucerne Festival Orchestra
> Wilhelm Furtwängler
> 
> Schubert
> *Sonatas, Impromptus*
> Artur Schnabel
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> New Reissues of Conductor/Orchestra in 8CDs by the Deutsche Grammophon Catalogue,
> *out September 7th*
> (like the one in the picture, no official pictures yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No content has been published yet. Recordings included are unknown.
> 
> Seiji Ozawa & Boston Symphony Orchestra
> Carlo Maria Giulini & Wiener Philharmoniker
> Neeme Järvi & Göteborgs Symfoniker
> Daniel Barenboim & Orchestre de Paris


I have the Glazunov/José Serebrier CD's from when they were originally issued and they are really good.


----------



## Rmathuln

Warner Classics is finally releasing on CD the first of 3 integral cycles of the JS Bach organ works with Marie-Claire Alain recorded by Erato. This is the set that came in distinguished looking big Blue box with gold lettering on LP.

https://www.amazon.de/Sämtliche-Werke-Orgel-Marie-Claire-Alain/dp/B07DSJ67DQ/


----------



## Granate

Rmathuln said:


> Warner Classics is finally releasing on CD the first of 3 integral cycles of the JS Bach organ works with Marie-Claire Alain recorded by Erato. This is the set that came in distinguished looking big Blue box with gold lettering on LP.


I had no idea! Thanks Rmathuln!





































And here are the other covers


----------



## Granate

Here are the pictures


----------



## Granate

I hope that the insides of the MCA Analogue Bach set look like this. Elegant LP sleeves.


----------



## Rmathuln

Seems odd that this is four CDs with only the symphonies. At least there are no evident fillers in the track listings on Amazon.co.uk

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07D512DJK/


----------



## JohnD

Rmathuln said:


> Warner Classics is finally releasing on CD the first of 3 integral cycles of the JS Bach organ works with Marie-Claire Alain recorded by Erato. This is the set that came in distinguished looking big Blue box with gold lettering on LP.
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Sämtliche-Werke-Orgel-Marie-Claire-Alain/dp/B07DSJ67DQ/


Wasn't this set issued on CD previously?

https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Complet...1530933732&sr=1-2&keywords=Marie-Claire+Alain


----------



## Rogerx

JohnD said:


> Wasn't this set issued on CD previously?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Complet...1530933732&sr=1-2&keywords=Marie-Claire+Alain


Precisely, another sale trick .


----------



## Rmathuln

Not the same recordings.

The new set is the first cycle she recorded (out of 3) and has never been issued in digital form before.


----------



## SixFootScowl

May 2018 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0791VZ983/


----------



## SixFootScowl

April 2018 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0776K6TTN/


----------



## JohnD

Rmathuln said:


> Not the same recordings.
> 
> The new set is the first cycle she recorded (out of 3) and has never been issued in digital form before.


Thanks for clarifying. Can you tell me the labels that the three cycles were recorded on and what time periods they covered. Incidentally, the cover of the new set is fabulous!


----------



## Rmathuln

JohnD said:


> Thanks for clarifying. Can you tell me the labels that the three cycles were recorded on and what time periods they covered. Incidentally, the cover of the new set is fabulous!


This set dates from 1959-1967.
The second set you posted link to earlier dates from 1978-1980.
The third set dates from 1985-1993 and is all DDD. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004RUF022/

All were originally recorded by Erato, now owned by Warner.

About a half dozen LPs of her performing Bach were issued in the 1950s by Les Discophiles Français, which became part of EMI and is also now Warner owned. Never on CD.


----------



## JohnD

Rmathuln said:


> This set dates from 1959-1967.
> The second set you posted link to earlier dates from 1978-1980.
> The third set dates from 1985-1993 and is all DDD. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004RUF022/
> 
> All were originally recorded by Erato, now owned by Warner.
> 
> About a half dozen LPs of her performing Bach were issued in the 1950s by Les Discophiles Français, which became part of EMI and is also now Warner owned. Never on CD.


Many thanks for this!


----------



## wkasimer

Rmathuln said:


> This set dates from 1959-1967.
> The second set you posted link to earlier dates from 1978-1980.
> The third set dates from 1985-1993 and is all DDD. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004RUF022/
> 
> All were originally recorded by Erato, now owned by Warner.
> 
> About a half dozen LPs of her performing Bach were issued in the 1950s by Les Discophiles Français, which became part of EMI and is also now Warner owned. Never on CD.


Thanks - if I only want one of her sets, which one should I choose?


----------



## Rmathuln

I would recommend the newest DDD set if you prefer historical authenticity. 
She used historic organs for that set.

If HIP is not your thing then probably the second set.


----------



## Granate

New reissues of Composer/Pianist sets by Erato, Out August 24th. This weren't on the Bookbutler list a month ago. You piano lovers are lucky! (I'm waiting for the release of the 90s Barenboim Bruckner cycle in Berlin)














































Pay attention: Decca is going to release the Solti _Tannhäuser_ again, but with a HD remaster in *5.1 sound from analogue quadraphonic tapes.*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Ras

*BEETHOVEN UNBOUND Llyr Williams. Signum 12cds
*
BBC Music Magazine recording of the month - August 2018.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rmathuln

Carlos Kleiber - Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon (12CDs with Blu-ray Audio)

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...ecordings-on-deutsche-grammophon/hnum/8698853


----------



## Rmathuln

Charles Munch: The Complete Warner Recordings (13 CD Box)

https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07FDQJ5QZ/









Release Date 09/28/2018


----------



## Granate

Amazon FR has back-covers and these are the boxes that include new remasterings:



















This was just released!










(B07DMB616N)


----------



## Itullian

Busoni and Malipiero violin concertos


----------



## gardibolt

Ras said:


> *BEETHOVEN UNBOUND Llyr Williams. Signum 12cds
> *
> BBC Music Magazine recording of the month - August 2018.
> 
> View attachment 105750


I don't get the love this set is getting from BBC and Gramophone. I listened to about half a dozen sonatas and found it quite pedestrian. Well recorded, but nothing very interesting interpretively, and certainly not justifying the hypish title.

A Beethoven sonata set that I think DOES merit such a title is Angela Hewitt's set on Hyperion. A very light Bach-style touch, and quite interesting emphases that make one really sit up and take notice. They're unfortunately not yet collected in a box set so far as I know, so I'm accumulating them all and none of them disappoint. I haven't heard a set so revelatory since I first heard Annie Fischer's renditions.


----------



## Granate

Complete Bach edition by Universal Music. Click on the picture for a tracklist. *Out October 26th!*

Riccardo Chailly - Symphony Edition. *Out October 12th!*

Callas in Concert - the Hologram Tour. *Out November 9th!*

*New!* 
Massenet - La Navarraise (Roberto Alagna & Aleksandra Kurzak) *Out October 19th!*


----------



## ClassicalListener

Granate said:


> Complete Bach edition by Universal Music. Click on the picture for a tracklist. *Out October 26th!*
> 
> Riccardo Chailly - Symphony Edition. *Out October 12th!*
> 
> Callas in Concert - the Hologram Tour. *Out November 9th!*
> 
> *New!*
> Massenet - La Navarraise (Roberto Alagna & Aleksandra Kurzak) *Out October 19th!*


Double row of discs. Doesn't fit on CD or book shelves. Won't be buying it.


----------



## Rmathuln

Granate said:


> Complete Bach edition by Universal Music. Click on the picture for a tracklist. *Out October 26th!*
> 
> Riccardo Chailly - Symphony Edition. *Out October 12th!*
> 
> Callas in Concert - the Hologram Tour. *Out November 9th!*
> 
> *New!*
> Massenet - La Navarraise (Roberto Alagna & Aleksandra Kurzak) *Out October 19th!*


Tower Japan has artists listed for Bach 333

Bach 333

UMG licensed many of Suzuki's cantatas where they do not have a HIP version in there catalogue


----------



## Rmathuln

Granate said:


> Complete Bach edition by Universal Music. Click on the picture for a tracklist. *Out October 26th!*
> 
> Riccardo Chailly - Symphony Edition. *Out October 12th!*
> 
> Callas in Concert - the Hologram Tour. *Out November 9th!*
> 
> *New!*
> Massenet - La Navarraise (Roberto Alagna & Aleksandra Kurzak) *Out October 19th!*


You have a link to wherever you learned about the Chailly Symphony Edition?


----------



## Granate

Rmathuln said:


> You have a link to wherever you learned about the Chailly Symphony Edition?


Bookbutler has only put the title, a link to Amazon Germany, the release date and the bar code (0028948342662)

The only link


----------



## jegreenwood

Granate said:


> George Szell: Complete Cleveland Orchestra Recordings in Columbia
> 
> Out August 10 2018


Several years ago I promised myself no more super mega-boxes. But I couldn't resist this one. Other than the composers themselves, there is no artist more important to my early appreciation of classical music. Just ordered.


----------



## McCrutchy

Some may have noticed that Opera Rara's *Semiramide* disappeared from their website several months ago. Well, on the heels of a new worldwide distribution agreement with Warner Music, it now has an Amazon pre-order, and a release date of 7 September 2018:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07DY2M94L


----------



## Ras

*Claudio Abbado complete recordings on DGG with Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra in a 60 cd-box:
*


----------



## Ras

BACH Sonate A Cembalo Obligato, E Traversiere Solo. Laura Pontecorvo, Rinaldo Alessandrini. Arcana

BACH Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin BWV1001-1006. Christoph Schickedanz. Audite 2cds

BACH Sonatas & partitas for solo violin. Denes Zsigmondy. Paladino

BACH Goldberg Variations. Wolfgang Rubsam. Naxos

BACH The Well-Tempered Clavier. Alexandra Papastefanou. First Hand 4cds

BACH Goldberg Variations. Andreas Borregaard. BIS Records 2SACDs

BEETHOVEN Violin Sonatas Nos. 1, 10, 5. Lorenzo Gatto, Julien Libeer. Alpha

BEETHOVEN Complete Piano Trios Vol. 2. Van Baerle Trio. Challenge Classics SACD

BEETHOVEN Trios for Clarinet, Cello & Piano Op. 11 & Op. 38. Eric Le Sage, Paul Meyer, Claudio Bohorquez. Alpha

BRAHMS Opus 38 & 99 – Sonatas for Cello and Piano. Claudio Bohorquez, Peter Nagy. Berlin Classics

BYRD Harpsichord Music. Gustav Leonhardt. Alpha

CHOPIN, FREDERIC Works for Solo Piano. Krzysztof Ksiazek. Dux

COUPERIN Les Nations 1726. Jordi Savall, Ton Koopman, Chiara Banchini, Hopkinson Smith. Alia vox 2SACDs

DE LARROCHA, ALICIA Complete Decca Recordings. Incl. Pilar Lorengar, Rafael Fruhbeck de Burgos, Andre Previn, Sir Georg Solti, Riccardo Chailly, Zubin Mehta, David Zinman. Decca Classics 41cds

DEBUSSY… Et Le Jazz. Jean-Philippe Collard Neven, Vincent Peirani, Franck Tortiller, Jacky Terrasson, Quatuor Debussy. Harmonia Mundi

DEBUSSY Songs. Sophie Kartauser, Stephane Degout, Eugene Asti, Alain Planes. Harmonia Mundi 2cds

DEBUSSY Orchestral Works. Ursula Eisert, SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg / Sylvain Cambreling. SWR Music

DVORAK Symphonies No. 7 & 8. Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR / Roger Norrington. SWR Music


----------



## jegreenwood

Ras said:


> *Claudio Abbado complete recordings on DGG in a 60 cd-box:
> *
> View attachment 106301


Looks like that's only the DGG recordings with the Berliners. Not Lucerne et al.


----------



## Ras

jegreenwood said:


> Looks like that's only the DGG recordings with the Berliners. Not Lucerne et al.


Thank you! I have corrected my post.


----------



## Ras

MENDELSSOHN In Time: Violin Concerto & Octet. Anima Eterna Brugge, Jakob Lehman, Chouchane Siranossian. Alpha

MOZART Piano Quartet No. 1 and 2. Daniel Barenboim. Deutsche Grammophon Daniel Barenboim, piano -- Michael Barenboim, violin --- Yiulia Deyneka, viola - Kian Soltani, cello 

MOZART Complete Music for Flute and Orchestra. Rune Most, Odense Symphony Orchestra / Scott Yoo. Bridge 2cds

SCHUBERT Symphony No. 8 D 944 Great C Major Symphony. Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks / Mariss Jansons. 
BR Klassik

SHOSTAKOVICH String Quartets 3 & 9. Goldmund Quartett. Berlin Classics

STOCKHAUSEN, KARLHEINZ Klavierstucke - Piano Pieces I-XI. Sabine Liebner. Wergo 2cds

HAYDN / SCHOENBERG Transfigured Night. Alisa Weilerstein, Trondheim Soloists. Pentatone Classics SACD
Joseph Haydn (1732-1809) :Cello Concerto No.2 In D Major 
Arnold Schoenberg (1874-1951) : Verklärte Nacht (first string orchestra version), revision 1943


----------



## Granate

I've checked the contents of the Universal new releases.

The Chailly Symphony Edition will have 55 CDs. I wonder which will the contents be.

The Giulini Wiener Philharmoniker box (seems that) only will have the complete Brahms symphonies and his 7-9 Bruckner recordings.

The Ozawa Boston Symphony 8CD set will have:

Schumann/Schostakovich Violin concertos (Kremer)
Respighi orchestral works
Rimsky-Korsakov - Schererazade
Mahler - Symphony No.1 + Blumine
Fauré - Pelléas et Mélisande & Dolly
Offenbach - Gaité Parisienne, Gounod - Faust Ballet and Chabrier - España
Poulenc - Organ concerto, Franck - Symphony
Prokofiev - Roméo et Juliette

The Neeme Järvi Gothemburg 8CD set will have:

_Unidentified CD with marches_
Berwald - Symphonies No.3 & No.4
Grieg - Peer Gynt op.23, Symphonic Dances Norwegian Dances, Lyric Suite
Nielsen - Symphonies No.5 & No.6
Sibelius - Symphonies No.5 & No.6 Karelia Suite, Luonnotar, Oceanides, King Christian
Stenhammar - Symphony No.2 & Serenade "Excelsior"

The Barenboim Orchestre de Paris 8CD set will have:

Berlioz - Requiem, Symphonie Fantastique + orchestral works
Debussy - Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, Nocturnes, La Mer, Le martyre de saint sebastien, Printemps
Franck - Le chasseur maudit, Nocturne, Psyqué
Ravel - Boléro, Valse, Pavane, Daphnis et Chloé
Wagner - Orchestral excerpts from the Ring


----------



## Granate

Profil Bruckner releases










Released September 14th

Bruckner: Symphony No.9. (Live recording) Staatskapelle Dresden. Christian Thielemann - Out December 7th


----------



## Rmathuln

Beethoven String Quartets with the Amadeus in CD and BluRay Audio


----------



## Rmathuln

Chailly Symphonic recordings


----------



## Granate

Rmathuln said:


> Chailly Symphonic recordings


This is more like it!


----------



## JohnD

Rmathuln said:


> Beethoven String Quartets with the Amadeus in CD and BluRay Audio


That is one handsome package!


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/johann-nepomuk-hummel-johann-nepomuk-hummel-edition/hnum/8710983


----------



## Rmathuln

This makes me suspect Kubelik's DG Dvořák will be coming soon in CD+BluRay Audio form

https://www.amazon.it/Sinfonie-Kubelik/dp/B07G2PK4RH/

And same for Kempff's Schubert

https://www.amazon.it/Schubert-Recordings-Lt-Kempff/dp/B07FSN6H9M/


----------



## jegreenwood

Rmathuln said:


> This makes me suspect Kubelik's DG Dvořák will be coming soon in CD+BluRay Audio form
> 
> https://www.amazon.it/Sinfonie-Kubelik/dp/B07G2PK4RH/
> 
> And same for Kempff's Schubert
> 
> https://www.amazon.it/Schubert-Recordings-Lt-Kempff/dp/B07FSN6H9M/


Interesting. Universal has already done that for the Kertesz Dvorak cycle.

https://smile.amazon.com/Dvorak-Com...qid=1533811198&sr=8-5&keywords=kertesz+dvorak


----------



## Rmathuln

But they've also already done Beethoven String Quartets with the Takacs but are going ahead with the Amadeus.


----------



## Granate

jegreenwood said:


> Interesting. Universal has already done that for the Kertesz Dvorak cycle.
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Dvorak-Com...qid=1533811198&sr=8-5&keywords=kertesz+dvorak


But that one, plus others, has become OOP, probably because the limited edition sold really well. I think the time when we could buy individual CD sets with like 20 years old for a decent price will be cone with the Originals series. New sets have much smaller production rates to adjust to the new market, so they are sold quickly within five or seven years.


----------



## Rmathuln

Granate said:


> But that one, plus others, has become OOP, probably because the limited edition sold really well. I think the time when we could buy individual CD sets with like 20 years old for a decent price will be cone with the Originals series. New sets have much smaller production rates to adjust to the new market, so they are sold quickly within five or seven years.


I do wish they made some other choices.
Since we already have/had the Kertesz Dvořák why not give us the Jochum Bruckner instead?
Or Mravinsky's Tchaikovsky (mono and stereo)?
Or Kubelik's Mahler?


----------



## Granate

Rmathuln said:


> Since we already have/had the Kertesz Dvořák why not give us the Jochum Bruckner instead?


Warner may release the new Japanese remasters of the Dresden cycle soon. I've been betting for a year that they would try to boycott the Thielemann cycle with the same orchestra. DG has also been releasing new Japanese SACD remasters of the Karajan cycle and they could even have time to remaster the spare recordings in Vienna. Thielemann is scheduled to perform Symphony No.2 in February 2019. From that moment, there is a countdown for all the labels to compete in sales with a clever release.

I don't expect DG to remaster or re-release their Jochum cycle. I own it and the package is really good. I don't think the recordings need a remaster either.



> Or Kubelik's Mahler?


They remastered the cycle in 2015 and released it as a digital download. It's time for an update!


----------



## jegreenwood

Granate said:


> Warner may release the new Japanese remasters of the Dresden cycle soon. I've been betting for a year that they would try to boycott the Thielemann cycle with the same orchestra. DG has also been releasing new Japanese SACD remasters of the Karajan cycle and they could even have time to remaster the spare recordings in Vienna. Thielemann is scheduled to perform Symphony No.2 in February 2019. From that moment, there is a countdown for all the labels to compete in sales with a clever release.
> 
> I don't expect DG to remaster or re-release their Jochum cycle. I own it and the package is really good. I don't think the recordings need a remaster either.
> 
> They remastered the cycle in 2015 and released it as a digital download. It's time for an update!


I bought the Mahler set as a hi-rez download.


----------



## Granate

jegreenwood said:


> I bought the Mahler set as a hi-rez download.


Yeah, I mean they haven't released the CD version. If they just could replicate the Original LP box set with the blu-ray band it would be beautiful.


----------



## Rmathuln

Granate said:


> Warner may release the new Japanese remasters of the Dresden cycle soon. I've been betting for a year that they would try to boycott the Thielemann cycle with the same orchestra. DG has also been releasing new Japanese SACD remasters of the Karajan cycle and they could even have time to remaster the spare recordings in Vienna. Thielemann is scheduled to perform Symphony No.2 in February 2019. From that moment, there is a countdown for all the labels to compete in sales with a clever release.
> 
> I don't expect DG to remaster or re-release their Jochum cycle. I own it and the package is really good. I don't think the recordings need a remaster either.
> 
> They remastered the cycle in 2015 and released it as a digital download. It's time for an update!


What Japanese Hi Res of Jochum SD Bruckner?
If you mean the sold out SACD set, that was from Tower, and you'll likely not see those here.


----------



## Granate

Rmathuln said:


> What Japanese Hi Res of Jochum SD Bruckner?
> If you mean the sold out SACD set, that was from Tower, and you'll likely not see those here.


Who says Warner doesn't use them to their Western CD reissues? They did with Furtwängler's Beethoven recordings (Japan SACDs from 2011). They wouldn't release the HiRes version in a Blu-ray with cds, but could be a digital download.


----------



## Rmathuln

Granate said:


> Who says Warner doesn't use them to their Western CD reissues? They did with Furtwängler's Beethoven recordings (Japan SACDs from 2011). They wouldn't release the HiRes version in a Blu-ray with cds, but could be a digital download.


Those Furtwängler issues were Warner or EMI Japan, not Tower Records special issues.


----------



## Granate

Rmathuln said:


> Those Furtwängler issues were Warner or EMI Japan, not Tower Records special issues.


Ok, but I don't see your point. I didn't say anything about the retail website or producers, but that EMI had been licensing their recordings to be transfered and released in SACD editions that were later used in CD editions in the Western market. This conversation is becoming odd and quite long, so I'll leave the pictures I had to search again. Also, Tower Records released with Warner SACD editions of the Cluytens Beethoven cycle, before his complete orchestral recordings were remastered and released a few months ago.


----------



## Joe B

Two new choral works being released on 8/31/18....pre-ordering at Presto Classical:


----------



## jegreenwood

Granate said:


> Who says Warner doesn't use them to their Western CD reissues? They did with Furtwängler's Beethoven recordings (Japan SACDs from 2011). They wouldn't release the HiRes version in a Blu-ray with cds, but could be a digital download.


HDTracks has the 2011 mastering (or so it advertises ) of Symphonies 1 and 3 as a download.

http://www.hdtracks.com/beethoven-s...ter?___store=default&nosto=nosto-page-search1


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

Some forthcoming release from Korean public domain boxer Ars Nova










The-Art-of-Pascal-String-Quartet-32CD










The-Art-of-Ralph-Kirkpatrick-25CD










Alxander-Gauk-Live-Recordings-22CD


----------



## Granate

Rmathuln said:


> Some forthcoming release from Korean public domain boxer Ars Nova


With the upcoming release of these boxes, I kindly remind you all about this thread we created in February to discuss about the topic of "public domain" and labels.

I just wish membran hired graphic designers as efficient as these ones in Ars Nova. By the way. Are those cover pictures also in the public domain? Because Getty earns a good deal of money for that type of commercial printing and I doubt that they forgot to buy and license those old artist pictures.

*Historical Labels, sources and ethics*


----------



## Rmathuln

André Previn Columbia and RCA recordings










Classic-Andre-Previn


----------



## Rmathuln

More new Bach Cantata recordings from my favorite Bach conductor, Phillippe Herreweghe










Sonn Und Schild Cantatas - BWV004 , BWV079 , BWV080


----------



## Rmathuln

The first announced special Rossini 150 release





































Rossini Coffret 15CD - Cécilia-Bartoli


----------



## Rmathuln

Andre Isoir's Calliope Bach Organ Works super cheap










Bach lUvre Orgue - Andre Isoir


----------



## Rmathuln

*New images available*



Granate said:


> I hope that the insides of the MCA Analogue Bach set look like this. Elegant LP sleeves.


----------



## SixFootScowl

^ Nice set! ! !


----------



## Rmathuln

The recent appearnce of 3 forthcoming titles on Amazon.it leads me to believe these are the next opera recordings UMG will release in remastered form with both CDs and a Blu-Ray Audio hi-res disc as well.
UMG "downgraded" the quality of the paper for this series in recent months, but that doesn't dampen my eagerness to see the series continue.

Verdi:Macbeth (Abbado/La Scala)

Verdi: Rigoletto (Giulini/VPO)

Mozart: Die Zauberflöte (Böhm/BPO)

All go on my must buy list for sure.


----------



## Rogerx

Street date September 14th.


----------



## Granate

Rmathuln said:


> The recent appearnce of 3 forthcoming titles on Amazon.it leads me to believe these are the next opera recordings UMG will release in remastered form with both CDs and a Blu-Ray Audio hi-res disc as well.
> UMG "downgraded" the quality of the paper for this series in recent months, but that doesn't dampen my eagerness to see the series continue.
> 
> Verdi:Macbeth (Abbado/La Scala)
> 
> Verdi: Rigoletto (Giulini/VPO)
> 
> Mozart: Die Zauberflöte (Böhm/BPO)
> 
> All go on my must buy list for sure.


Unbelievable. They still have all those recordings on print with the Originals series, all with libretto. When do they plan to cover the gaps of the recordings they haven't reissued since the 80s? I'm not buying any of those Blu-ray editions.


----------



## Granate

Rmathuln said:


> I do wish they made some other choices.
> Since we already have/had the Kertesz Dvořák why not give us the Jochum Bruckner instead?
> Or Mravinsky's Tchaikovsky (mono and stereo)?
> Or Kubelik's Mahler?





Granate said:


> Yeah, I mean they haven't released the CD version. If they just could replicate the Original LP box set with the blu-ray band it would be beautiful.


Shook! DG is going to release the Hi-Res remasters of the Kubelík Mahler Cycle on CD this November 2nd!

*Link for bengans pre-order*

[HR][/HR]
*Warner Classics: The Rossini Edition (50CDs, 86€ on Pre-order)*

L'inganno felice - Minkovski - Le concert des Tuileries
Tancredi - Fredo - Capella Coloniensis des WDR, Köln
Ll'Italiana in Algeri - Scimone - I Solisti Veneti
Il Turco in Italia - Gavazzeni - Teatro alla Scala
Il Barbiere di Siviglia - Levine - London Symphony Orchestra
La Cenerentola - Gui - Glyndebourne Festival Orchestra
Ermione - Scimone - Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo
Bianca e Falliero - Renzetti - London Sinfonietta (from Ricordi)
Zelmira - Scimone - I Solisti Veneti
Semiramide - Zedda - Teatro Comunale di Bologna (from Ricordi)
L'Assedio di Corinto - Schippers - London Symphony Orchestra
Le Comte Ory - Gui - Glyndebourne Festival Orchestra
Guillaume Tell - Gardelli - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Edipo a Colono - Scimone - Philharmonia Orchestra
Overtures - Norrington - London Classical Players
Stabat mater and much more...


----------



## agoukass

Emanuel Ax: Complete RCA Album Collection
Release Date: September 14, 2018


----------



## Rmathuln

Granate said:


> Shook! DG is going to release the Hi-Res remasters of the Kubelík Mahler Cycle on CD this November 2nd!
> 
> *Link for bengans pre-order*
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> *Warner Classics: The Rossini Edition (50CDs, 86€ on Pre-order)*
> 
> L'inganno felice - Minkovski - Le concert des Tuileries
> Tancredi - Fredo - Capella Coloniensis des WDR, Köln
> Ll'Italiana in Algeri - Scimone - I Solisti Veneti
> Il Turco in Italia - Gavazzeni - Teatro alla Scala
> Il Barbiere di Siviglia - Levine - London Symphony Orchestra
> La Cenerentola - Gui - Glyndebourne Festival Orchestra
> Ermione - Scimone - Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo
> Bianca e Falliero - Renzetti - London Sinfonietta (from Ricordi)
> Zelmira - Scimone - I Solisti Veneti
> Semiramide - Zedda - Teatro Comunale di Bologna (from Ricordi)
> L'Assedio di Corinto - Schippers - London Symphony Orchestra
> Le Comte Ory - Gui - Glyndebourne Festival Orchestra
> Guillaume Tell - Gardelli - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
> Edipo a Colono - Scimone - Philharmonia Orchestra
> Overtures - Norrington - London Classical Players
> Stabat mater and much more...


Great to see that is the Mahler. Thought when saw minimal info newcrelease on Amazon.it it was Kubelik's Dvořák.

The Rossini edition from Warner looks fabulous..

Now UMG needs to do the same, especially a box with all of the Philips Rossini opera recardings from the late 1970s to the 1990s. There's nearly a dozen.


----------



## Rmathuln

Granate said:


> Unbelievable. They still have all those recordings on print with the Originals series, all with libretto. When do they plan to cover the gaps of the recordings they haven't reissued since the 80s? I'm not buying any of those Blu-ray editions.


I share your frustration about reissuing the same old recordings again and again. But I hardly ever pass on these CD/Blu-Ray combos. The remasterings are outstanding, and the superior Blu-Ray audio is the most life like home audio I have ever experienced. I would pay the price for the Blu-Ray discs alone.

The recent outstanding CD/Blu-Ray combo release of the Bernstein Carmen represents the first master tape revisit by UMG since the first CDs in the 1980s (Pentatone did 4 channel version last year that is also excellent too). UMG finally cleaned up the horrible climax distortions that have marred that historic recording for a few decades.


----------



## Itullian

Are those cd/bue ray issues cds really newly remastered? I saw one review that said they aren't.


----------



## Rmathuln

Itullian said:


> Are those cd/bue ray issues cds really newly remastered? I saw one review that said they aren't.


If UMG previously released the recording in a hi-res format, like SACD, then most likely the masters used are the same as the masters used for the SACD version (Karajan 1960s Beethoven for example). In a case like the Bernstein Carmen the masters are definitely new. I do not believe any of the three opera recordings I cited for November release have ever been issued as SACDs or in any other high resolution format, so I am sure new masters will be made to accommodate the Blu-Ray capabilities. I made no claim that the remasterings were "new" but just that there are always outstanding, and getting the most out of them with the BLu-Ray version is the primary reason I do not hesitate to acquire them. I bought the Blu-ray only offerings of the Solti and Karajan Rings, and the aforementioned 1960s Karajan Beethoven rather than the version that had the CDs since I own the latest Solti CDs and the Karajan Beethoven SACDs.


----------



## Rmathuln

Tower Japan commissioned SACDs of Supraphon gems.
Start a good series hopefully.

https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2018/08/21/1110


----------



## Ras

*Viktoria Mullova and Paavo Jarvi* has recorded a *Arvo Part* CD - apparently under the spiritual guidance of Part himself:







...to be released September 28.


----------



## Rmathuln

Celibidache Munich recordings on 49 Warner CDs
Remastered? Have to wait and see.










https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07G273SJK

Hope UMG follows suit with a single set of their various Celi releases.


----------



## Granate

^^

AMAZING... But just talking about the Bruckner recordings... I don't think they need any remaster (their SQ is for the most part gorgeous). A couple of those recordings... would thank to speed up the pace...

I'm a fan of his Brahms too. Now I'll need to stream this whole box and compare instead of just buying the Bruckner box.

By the way. What a lazy design. Stop abusing Gotham typeface.


----------



## Marinera

Granate said:


> ^^
> 
> AMAZING... But just talking about the Bruckner recordings... I don't think they need any remaster (their SQ is for the most part gorgeous). A couple of those recordings... would thank to speed up the pace...
> 
> I'm a fan of his Brahms too. Now I'll need to stream this whole box and compare instead of just buying the Bruckner box.
> 
> By the way. What a lazy design. Stop abusing Gotham typeface.


 Lol, don't know, just tickled my funny bone.

The cover looks alright, but ,yeah, when I think about it, I believe I've seen this typeface often on the covers


----------



## wkasimer

Rmathuln said:


> Celibidache Munich recordings on 49 Warner CDs
> Remastered? Have to wait and see.


Looks like a single box reissue of the multiple sets issued in 2011. Almost certainly NOT remastered, but those 2011 sets sound just fine.


----------



## Rmathuln

wkasimer said:


> Looks like a single box reissue of the multiple sets issued in 2011. Almost certainly NOT remastered, but those 2011 sets sound just fine.


I agree these are already darn good sounding gems.

I will as I say have a "Wait and see" point of view, seeing absolutely nothing ro be gained by acquiring this since I already own the four box 48 CD set. And I doubt anyone would willing to do so just to see if there's anything different. This will essentially barely show on my radar.


----------



## Rmathuln

Scribendum Maria Yudina box










Only have Japanese retailer listings so far.

Google Chrome translates, though with often hilarious results.

HMV Japan


----------



## SixFootScowl

Disk listing and introductory video at Archive Music
Release Date: 08/31/2018 
40 disks


----------



## eljr

SACD:


----------



## eljr

SACD:


----------



## eljr

CD:


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

Rossini Edition mention earlier with a Swedish retailer link is now on Amazon.fr

Rossini Édition 50 CD


----------



## SixFootScowl

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FDVCMG3?

Release Date: September 21, 2018

However, not sure this is going to work for many as it is Hybrid SACD - DSD. Does that work on a plain old CD player or computer drive?


----------



## RobertKC

Fritz Kobus said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FDVCMG3?
> 
> Release Date: September 21, 2018
> 
> However, not sure this is going to work for many as it is Hybrid SACD - DSD. Does that work on a plain old CD player or computer drive?


Thanks for the recommendation. Are these the same recordings that were released earlier as 5 separate SACDs? It looks like this collection may be a good value, and presumably offers good SACD surround-sound audio.

Yes, a Hybrid SACD includes 2 layers - an SACD layer, and a CD layer that can be played by a CD player or computer drive.


----------



## SixFootScowl

RobertKC said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. Are these the same recordings that were released earlier as 5 separate SACDs? It looks like this collection may be a good value, and presumably offers good SACD surround-sound audio.
> 
> Yes, a Hybrid SACD includes 2 layers - an SACD layer, and a CD layer that can be played by a CD player or computer drive.


Thanks. I have no idea if they are the same recordings as were separately released.


----------



## Rmathuln

Krebs Complete Organ


----------



## Rmathuln

Messiaen Louvre Pour Orgue

This reissue is from the catalogue of the sadly defunct Calliope label.

Are the performances and SQ competitive with other Messiaen organ works collections?


----------



## Rmathuln

1877 original version

https://tower.jp/item/4795457


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Itullian




----------



## CDs

RobertKC said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. Are these the same recordings that were released earlier as 5 separate SACDs? It looks like this collection may be a good value, and presumably offers good SACD surround-sound audio.
> 
> Yes, a Hybrid SACD includes 2 layers - an SACD layer, and a CD layer that can be played by a CD player or computer drive.


I have to also offer my thanks. This looks like a good deal. I will be picking this up!

From the Amazon description:

LSO Live presents Sir John Eliot Gardiner's award-winning Mendelssohn series together in its entirety for the first time. Captured over three seasons during critically acclaimed concerts at Barbican Hall, these recordings offer listeners the definitive account of Gardiner's unique take on Mendelssohn: a blend between the conductor's wide-ranging expertise and the London Symphony Orchestra's signature sound. This box set includes the complete Mendelssohn symphonies, three of the composer's most popular overtures and Gardiner's landmark version of A Midsummer Night's Dream. This five-disc set allows the option of listening to the complete program in ulta-high definition stereo and multi-channel audio on four SACDs or one Pure Audio Blu-Ray.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Granate

Oehms seems to be trying to find new luck in Mahler with a new recording of the No.9. That they've used a Klimt illustration and art-deco typographies should preview a more ambitious effort.

Adam Fischer is also releasing new Mahler, and somehow Teodor Currentzis (lots of rave reviews in his Tchaikovsky Pathétique in Amazon) is trying his luck on the market with easily the most difficult Mahler symphony...






But after watching a fragment of the No.2... I may understand why I don't see any thread about him in this forum.


----------



## Rmathuln

More ICA Richard Itter tape releases

https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2018/09/04/1110










Pierre Monteux










Bruno Walter










Otto Klemperer


----------



## Rmathuln

Couperin 350th Anniversary Edition


----------



## Ras

J S: Bach
Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6 BWV1046-1051 (complete)
Zefiro
Alfredo Bernardini

Here is the label's sales speech:
>>>Following its highly acclaimed album featuring the three most richly scored Ouvertures (Gramophone Editor's Choice - shortlisted for the 2017 Gramophone Awards and included among the Top 10 recent Bach recordings), Zefiro comes full circle with the famous collection of Concerts avec plusieurs instru-ments, that kaleidoscope of colours that seems almost tailor-made to highlight the salient qualities of the ensemble founded by the three historical wind specialists Alfredo Bernardini and Paolo and Alberto Grazzi. Thanks to experience gained in countless performances and recordings with the leading conduc-tors and ensembles, but also to thorough research into the most appropriate instruments and pitch (398 Hz, i.e. the 'authentic' French pitch), this brand new recording exudes liveliness, flair and knowledge, and features some of the greatest names on the Baroque music scene, among them Cecilia Bernardini, Gabriele Cassone, Francesco Corti, Lorenz Duftschmid, Marcello Gatti, Gaetano Nasillo and Dorothee Oberlinger. Also included is the more intimate B minor Suite with flute (BWV 1067), thus filling the gap left by the earlier recording. <<< Label: Arcana


----------



## Ras

Itullian said:


>


Itullian

I think that is a re-release of one of my favorite Mozart recordings - Immerseel doing the late symphonies. (J. Gower's recording of the bassoon concerto doesn't do much for me though).

This one by Herreweghe is good to have as a companion to Immerseel:


----------



## Ras

*A new Argerich box from WARNER coming out September 21, 2018.

ARGERICH, MARTHA The Lugano Recordings. Works by Schumann, Mozart, Ravel, Beethoven, Rachmaninov, Brahms, Shostakovich etc. Warner Classics 22cds.*


----------



## Itullian

Looks like Belohlovek is doing a Martinu symphony series.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

Are you ready for this.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Release Date: 08/17/2018

further info and a video of Symphony 3, movement 3 here.


----------



## Ras

ARGERICH, MARTHA The Successful Beginning. Works by Ravel, Bartok, Sarasate, Mozart, Beethoven etc. Profil 4cd

>>>Martha Argerich was born in Buenos Aires in 1941 and in the course of her career has risen to become the best-known female pianist in the world. Friedrich Gulda accepted her as a student in 1955 and she went to Vienna to study with him, although he freely admitted that he did not know what he could teach her. In 1957 she won first prizes at piano competitions in Bolzano and Geneva. Her early recordings made in Buenos Aires (1955) and Geneva (1957) form an interesting part of this collection. These were followed by performances at radio stations in Hamburg and Cologne and then by her first official vinyl recordings. She gained early international recognition in 1961 thanks to a concert in Leningrad, now Saint Petersburg, where Martha Argerich performed together with the brilliant violinist Ruggiero Ricci. An example of that historic performance is included in this first audio documentation of the beginnings of this exceptional pianist's career. (Excerpts taken from the booklet.) <<<


----------



## Ras

*New Bach cd released in September 2018*

*BACH Complete Works for Lute. Yasunori Imamura. Naxos 2cds

BACH Harpsichord Concertos. Marcin Swiatkiewicz. Channel Classics Records

BACH, JOHANN SEBASTIAN Vikingur Olafsson. Deutsche Grammophon

BACH Sonatas & Partitas. Gottfried von der Goltz. Aparte 2cds

BACH Oboe Concertos & Cantatas. Xenia Loffler, Anna Prohaska, Collegium 1704 / Vaclav Luks. Accent

BACH The Sonatas for Violin & Harpsichord. Rachel Barton Pine / Jory Vinikour. Cedille

BACH, J. S. Sonn Und Schild - Cantatas BWV 4-79-80. Collegium Vocale Gent / Phillippe Herreweghe. PHI

BACH Sonate A Cembalo Obligato, E Traversiere Solo. Laura Pontecorvo, Rinaldo Alessandrini. Arcana*


----------



## Ras

*Bartok, Berlioz, Berg, Brahms, Beethoven --- Sept. 2018.*

*BARTOK Violin Concerto No. 1 ENESCU Octet. Vilde Frang, Orchestre de Radio France / Mikko Franck. Warner Classics

BEETHOVEN A Bouquet of Beethoven. Andrew Rangell. Steinway and Sons 2cds

BEETHOVEN Moonlight Sonata & other piano music. Pavel Kolesnikov. Hyperion Records

BEETHOVEN Piano Concertos Nos. 4 & 5 - Emperor. Nicholas Angelich, Insula Orchestra / Laurence Equilbey. Erato

BEETHOVEN Symphony No. 3 Eroica RAVEL Valses Nobles et Sentimentales. The Israel Philharmonic Orchestra / Giuseppe Sinopoli. Helicon Classics

BERLIOZ Symphonie Fantastique / BORODIN Prince Igor Overture. Israel Philharmonic Orchestra / Gianandrea Noseda. Helicon Classics

BRAHMS Ein deutsches Requiem chamber ensemble orchestration by Iain Farrington. Yale Schola Cantorum / David Hill. Hyperion Records

BRAHMS, JOHANNES Sonatas for Cello and Piano. Brian Thornton, Spencer Myer. Steinway and SonsBRAHMS The Symphonies. Staatskapelle Berlin / Daniel Barenboim. Deutsche Grammophon 4cds

BERG Wozzeck. Wiener Philharmoniker, Vladimir Jurowski, Matthias Goerne, Asmik Grigorian. Harmonia Mundi DVD + Blu-Ray*


----------



## Ras

*Chopin!!!!*







Leif Ove Andsnes -- Chopin on Sony. 






CHOPIN 24 Preludes, Barcarolle, Fantaisie - Impromptu. Joaquin Achucarro. La Dolce Volta


----------



## Ras

*DALBERTO, MICHEL The Making of a Musician. Complete Erato Recordings. Erato 17cds

DEBUSSY Preludes Book 1 SATIE Gnossiennes, Gymnopedies. Fazil Say. Warner Classics

DUSSEK, JAN LADISLAV Piano 
Concertos Opp 3, 14 & 49. Ulster Orchestra / Howard Shelley. Hyperion Records

DVORAK / SUK Piano Trio & Piano Quartet. Antje Weithass, Vicki Powell, Christian Tetzlaff, Martin Helmchen, Maximilian Hornung & Kiveli Dorken. C-AVI

ESSENTIA Works by Bartok, Kugel, Brahms, Bloch, Paganini. Dana Zemtsov, National Estonian Orchestra / Daniel Raiskin. Channel Classics Records

EUROPAKONZERT 2018 Beethoven & Wagner from Baryeuth. Eva-Maria Westbroek, Berliner Philharmoniker / Paavo Jarvi.

FOUR FANTASIES Works by Beethoven, Chopin, Schumann, Scriabin. Anna Fedorova. Channel Classics RecordsEuroarts DVD

FRANCE Choral Works By Debussy, Milhaud, Poulenc, Jolivet, Messiaen, Aperghis. SWR Vokalensemble / Marcus Creed. SWR Music

FROM DARKNESS TO LIGHT Works by Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Rachmaninov. Vladimir Ashkenazy, Catherine Hewgill. Decca Classics

HANDEL Agrippina. Danielle de Niese, Patricia Bardon, Jake Arditti, Filippo Mineccia, Balthasar Neumann Ensemble / Thomas Hengelbrock. Naxos Blu-Ray

HANDEL Messiah. Jennifer O'Loughlin, Diana Moore, Nicholas Phan, Sidney Outlaw, Concert Artists of Baltimore Symphony Chorale, Baltimore Symphony Orchestra / Edward Polochick. Naxos 2cds*


----------



## Ras

J*ARVI, NEEME A Lifetime on Chandos*. Works by Prokofiev, Stravinsky, Dvorak, Strauss, Rachmaninov etc. Chandos Records 25cds


----------



## Ras

*Two Haydns and one Holst*

*HAYDN 10 kleine Klavierstucke, 24 Menuetti. Jeno Jando. Naxos

HAYDN Cello Concertos. Zuill Bailey, Philharmonia Orchestra / Robin O`Neill. Steinway and Sons

MICHAEL HAYDN (Franz Joseph Haydn's brother): M. HAYDN Symphonies 13 And 20, Notturno No. 1. Deutsche Kammerakademie Neuss / Lavard Skou Larsen. CPO

HOLST The Planets ELGAR Pomp and Circumstance March No. 1. Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Mike Batt. Guild

HAYDN Symphony No. 82 - L`Ours. Le Concert de la Loge, Julien Chauvin, Chouchane Siranossian, Tami Krausz. Aparte*


----------



## Ras

*Liszt, Lindberg and Langgaard*

*LINDBERG, MAGNUS Tempus fugit, Violin Concerto No. 2. Frank Peter Zimmermann, Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra / Hannu Lintu. Ondine SACD

LISZT Complete Piano Music, Vol. 51 Poems, Prolegomenes a la Divina Commedia Erster Mephisto-Walzer, Consolations. Goran Filipec. Naxos

Liszt Twelve Symphonic Poems. Leslie Howard, Mattia Ometto. Brilliant Classics 3cds

LANGGAARD, RUED Symphonies 2 & 6 JAKOB GADE Tango Jalousie. Anu Komsi, Vienna Philharmonic / Sakari Oramo. DaCapo SACD*


----------



## Ras

*MOZART / BEETHOVEN Quintets. Ensemble Dialoghi. Harmonia Mundi*








*MOZART Grabmusik, Bastien Und Bastienne. The Mozartists / Ian Page. Signum

MOZART Piano Concertos Nos. 23 and 24 Arranged by Ignaz Lachner. Alon Goldstein, Fine Arts Quartet / Alexander Bickard. Naxos

MOZART Piano Concertos K. 414, K. 271. Andrea Sacchetti, Teatro Carlo Felice Orchestra / Fabio Luisi. Concerto Classics

MOZART Symphonies No. 40 & 41. Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks / Herbert Blomstedt. BR Klassik*


----------



## Ras

OSCAR LEVANT The Extraordinary Life Of Oscar Levant. His complete piano recordings Sony 8cds


----------



## Ras

*PRISM I: Works by Beethoven, Shostakovich, Bach. Danish String Quartet. ECM New Series








PROKOFIEV / NIELSEN Violin Concertos. Liya Petrova, Odense Symphony Orchestra / Kristiina Poska. Orchid Classics Orchid Classics








PROKOFIEV, SERGEI / KYRILL ZABOROV Jenny Lin. Steinway and Sons

RACHMANINOV Piano Concerto, Corelli Variations, Piano Sonata No. 2. Michael Korstick, Janacek Philharmonie / Ostrava Dmitry Liss. Oehms

RAVEL Ma Mere l'Oye DEBUSSY Fantaisie BIZET Symphony in C. Andrew Von Oeyen, Prague Philharmonia / Emmanuel Villaume. Warner Classics








SAINT-SAENS Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5, Solo piano works. Bertrand Chamayou, Orchestre National de France / Emmanuel Krivine. Erato

SCHUBERT Winterreise. Hans Zender, Julian Pregardien, Deutsche Radio Philharmonie / Robert Reimer. Alpha

SCHUBERT String Quartets 10 & 14 - Death and the Maiden. Quatuor Van Kuijk. AlphaSCHUMANN, ROBERT Complete Works For Violin And Orchestra. Lena Neudauer, Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrucken Kaiserslautern / Pablo Gonzalez. SWR Music

SCHUMANN The String Quartets. Engegard Quartet. BIS Records SACD

SAINT-SAENS Piano Concerto No 1, 2 and 4. Louis Lortie, BBC Philharmonic / Edward Gardner. Chandos Records*


----------



## Ras

*VIVALDI Sonatas For Violoncello & Basso. Jean-Guihen Queyras, Michael Behringer, Lee Santana, Christoph Dangel. Harmonia Mundi*


----------



## joen_cph

Ras said:


> OSCAR LEVANT The Extraordinary Life Of Oscar Levant. His complete piano recordings Sony 8cds
> View attachment 107533


A lot of LP stuff you rarely see in Europe, his Gershwin and Tchaikovsky maybe, which isn´t bad.


----------



## rosin

Ras said:


> OSCAR LEVANT The Extraordinary Life Of Oscar Levant. His complete piano recordings Sony 8cds
> View attachment 107533


Not sure why Sony uses LP design for Levant this time. I would prefer the common box-set package (like Jonas, Arrau, Bolet etc), which saves more space and is easier to get the CDs in/out.


----------



## rosin

APR will release/reissue two albums for Backhaus soon, including his complete pre-war Beethoven recordings as well as his early interpretations of Chopin, Liszt and others.


----------



## Josquin13

1. Keeping up with the Debussy anniversary year:

The Jerusalem SQ's recording of the Debussy/Ravel string quartets has received glowing reviews:
https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Rave...=1536253378&sr=1-1&keywords=debussy+jerusalem

Already mentioned by Ras--a new release from pianist Fazil Say of Debussy & Satie piano music: https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Prel...pID=51LeMs8d7hL&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

The following song recital has recently won a Gramophone 2018 year end award: https://www.amazon.com/Secrets-Mari...F8&qid=1536253401&sr=1-2&keywords=debussy+say

Other new & upcoming Debussy releases:

https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Troi...&qid=1536253435&sr=1-9&keywords=debussy+songs
https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Suit...qid=1536253435&sr=1-11&keywords=debussy+songs
https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-jazz..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=0C2E1ADWPZ14QNBQMX0K
https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-His-...qid=1536253485&sr=1-24&keywords=debussy+songs
https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Soph...sr=1-3-fkmr0&keywords=debussy+melodies+sophia
https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Prél...pID=6169mqDfvGL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
From conductor Pablo Heras-Casado: https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Mart...1536256370&sr=1-9&keywords=pablo+heras-casado

A Debussy re-release from conductor Sylvain Cambreling: https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Orch...54&sr=1-1&keywords=sylvain+cambreling+debussy

Another re-release (on the same label) from conductor Ernest Bour, with a young Arleen Auger singing Ravel's Scheherazade song cycle, & one of the finest accounts of Ravel's Le Tombeau de Couperin I've ever heard (strongly recommended): https://www.amazon.com/Sinfonieorch...1536256585&sr=1-6&keywords=arleen+auger+ravel

A new Warner box set devoted to conductor Charles Munch: https://www.amazon.com/Charles-Munc..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=DD4VQG5JGMD604G0MYQA

Volume 4 of pianist Jean-Claude Pennetier's excellent Faure series:https://www.amazon.com/Fauré-Comple...pID=51k37tsDV1L&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

Albert Roussel--Evocations, etc., BBC Philharmonic, conducted by Yan Pascal Tortelier: https://www.amazon.com/Roussel-Evoc...pID=51Gbm7KYbFL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

2. On the early music front, there have been some interesting new releases:

Diabolus in Musicus has recorded the Ockeghem & La Rue Requiems (it doesn't seem to be available on Amazon yet):

https://www.francemusique.com/conce...iem-diabolus-musica-and-antoine-guerber-16459
https://laboiteamusique.eu/johannes...iem-diabolus-musica-p-137260.html?language=en
http://diabolusinmusica.fr/en/programmes/requiem/

A new release from Eric Milnes & Montreal Baroque--as part of their brilliant ongoing OVPP Bach Cantata series, which hasn't received the attention it deserves! (very strongly recommended): https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Cantate...pID=51qIngnRjnL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

"The Lily & the Rose"--a new release from the Binchois Consort (well reviewed):
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07C5FH6GJ/?coliid=I1JCUW7P3TX1BP&colid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=0

A new release from Ensemble Gilles Binchois (an excellent group):
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07C5K7Q74/?coliid=INETWCUFEM5GI&colid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=0

The sacred choral music of the much neglected English composer, William Mundy: https://www.amazon.com/Mundy-Choir-...pID=51ZkVAq5tvL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

"Venice 1629": The Gonzaga Band, Jamie Davan (well reviewed): https://www.amazon.com/Gonzaga-Band...56193&sr=1-1-fkmr0&keywords=Venice+1629+davan

Ensemble Zefiro, Alfredo Bernardini: Bach Brandenburg Concertos 1-6 (already mentioned by Ras, but it's worth repeating, since Zefiro is one of my favorite period bands today--I'll definitely be purchasing this set):https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Branden...pID=51DiTTfwBpL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

Handel Acis and Galatea: Early Opera Company, Christian Curnyn (well reviewed): https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Acis-...pID=51G92WJIbJL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

Vivaldi--Four Seasons, Rachel Podger, Brecon Baroque (good reviews):https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Quat...pID=61013Pk3QkL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

Finally, last, but not least, Blue Heron's 5 CD exploration of music from the Peterhouse Partbooks has been boxed (I'll be buying this set too), under the title, "The Lost Music of Canterbury" (the Boston-based Blue Heron choir is one of the finest Renaissance choirs today, IMO): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FSJFHKW/?coliid=I2TYNS21B3S8SN&colid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=0


----------



## Rmathuln

*

Höstsonaten Sonate dautomne Sebastian Fagerlund

*


----------



## Rmathuln

*

Estrellita

*


----------



## Rmathuln

*

The Trio Sonata Through Two Centuries

*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rmathuln

*Schubert Symphonies 1 and 6
René Jacobs
Pentatone

Schubert Symphonies nos 1 and 6

*


----------



## Granate

Is this a dream? Which can be the real content? *Out October 5th.*


----------



## Rmathuln

Granate said:


> Is this a dream? Which can be the real content? *Out October 5th.*



I am certain all are contained in the Venias Volume 3 box.










Sadly sold out, but still sort of available if you buy the giant box that combines all 4 sets










Still available Hans Knappertsbusch Collector's Edition

That had 4 recordings of #3, 3 of #4, 2 of #5, 2 of #7, 5 of #8, and 3 of #9.

I would curious to find out if Hänssler has produced better sounding digital versions of the recordings they selected.


----------



## Itullian

Chailly symphony edition


----------



## Itullian

October 10th, 2018


----------



## Ras

*Lars Ulrik Mortensen is releasing the Brandenburgs with his period ensemble Concerto Copenhagen - label: CPO*.







...another Brandenburgs for the pile...


----------



## Ras

*Coming soon from the Norwegian label Simax an arrangement of the Goldbergs for chamber orchestra*:


----------



## Itullian

Pollini / Abbado
Complete recordings on DGG.


----------



## Rmathuln

A different Bach Organ Works compendium










Bach Family


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rmathuln

*
Bernard Haitink - Staatskapelle Dresden

*


----------



## Rmathuln

*









Orchesterwerke Vol. 4

*


----------



## Rmathuln

*










Weinberg: Concertino Für Cello - Marina Tarasova
*


----------



## Rmathuln

*










Sea Symphony - Llewellyn
*


----------



## Rmathuln

*










https://tower.jp/item/4803112

ALSO

https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2018/09/12/1102

*


----------



## Ras

*Released today a new Bach lute recording from Naxos:*


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rmathuln

https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2018/09/14/1107


----------



## Granate

Oh please just tell me it's stereo!


----------



## Rmathuln

Granate said:


> Oh please just tell me it's stereo!


Hmm. Says DDD, but surely a mistake for 1967 broadcast.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## premont

Ras said:


> *Lars Ulrik Mortensen is releasing the Brandenburgs with his period ensemble Concerto Copenhagen - label: CPO*.
> View attachment 107603
> 
> ...another Brandenburgs for the pile...


One of the better I suppose.

BTW do not forget the new (soon to be released) recording with Alfredo Bernardini.


----------



## Ras

premont said:


> BTW do not forget the new (soon to be released) recording with Alfredo Bernardini.


Certainly looking forward to that one premont, but it's not on Spotify yet. Since I probably have something like twenty Brandenburgs already I'm doing just about fine without it. And Spotify has plenty of Zefiro recordings I haven't heard yet...


----------



## Rmathuln

*More details and pictures about
DG Kubelik Mahler with Blu-Ray audio disc and CDs

Mahler: 10 Symphonies *


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

*
Golovanov Collection*


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Guest




----------



## senza sordino

Kontrapunctus said:


>


I'm not quite sure what to make of this, as it's not April 1st for another six months or so.


----------



## McCrutchy

senza sordino said:


> I'm not quite sure what to make of this, as it's not April 1st for another six months or so.


Searching online reveals that's actually the new Yuja Wang album, due out in November:

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07H63Q3SB/


----------



## Guest

senza sordino said:


> I'm not quite sure what to make of this, as it's not April 1st for another six months or so.


No, it's her new release with which someone had a little [email protected]


----------



## Rmathuln

https://tower.jp/item/4806166

https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2018/09/25/1102


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

Contents in crude translation

American Salute (M. Gould / PJ Lang Hen) 
First Essay (S. Barber / J. Levy) 
New England Trilogy (WH Schumann) 
Sinfonietta (L. Janacheve / Kamiyako Hen) 
Florentiner March March (J. Fuchik / ML Lake)


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

Release note:

This is the first recording of the definitive version of Mozart's Messe C-Moll KV 427 as newly reconstructed/completed by Clemens Kemme. The release also includes an introduction to the work. A studio recording made in July/August 2018, it features outstanding singers. Howard Arman conducts the Bavarian Radio Chorus and the Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## Rmathuln

https://tower.jp/item/4805783

https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2018/09/26/1111


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

Looks like a bargain right now

Rossini Maometto

Preorder now and save some dough.


----------



## Granate

Wow. Naxos using pleasing typographies, make a wish!


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Ras

New releases, October 2018 - some of the new releases listed from B-C:

BACH Motets. Max Hanft, Gunther Holzhausen, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin / Howard Arman. BR Klassik

BACH Secular Cantatas, Vol. 10. Carolyn Sampson, Robin Blaze, Makoto Sakurada, Dominik Worner, Bach Collegium Japan / Masaaki Suzuki. BIS Records SACD

BEETHOVEN Piano Sonatas Opus 109, 110, 111. Alexandre Tharaud. Erato CD + DVD

BEETHOVEN Mass in C Major STRAVINSKY Symphony in Three Movements HUMMEL Trumpet Concerto in E Major. 
Symphonieorchester und des Bayerischen Rundfunks / Mariss Jansons. Belvedere Blu-Ray

BEETHOVEN Symphonies 2 & 7. Wiener Symphoniker / Philippe Jordan. Wiener Symphoniker

BEETHOVEN Symphony No. 3 - Eroica STRAUSS Horn Concerto No. 1. Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra / Manfred Honeck. Reference Recordings SACD

BEETHOVEN Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5. WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln / Jukka-Pekka Saraste. Profil

BERLIOZ Requiem. Kenneth Tarver, Seattle Symphony Chorale Seattle Symphony / Ludovic Morlot. Seattle Symphony Media

BRAHMS Symphonies Nos. 1-4, Variations on a Theme by Haydn & Overtures. WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln / Jukka-Pekka Saraste. Profil 3cds

BRAHMS Symphony No. 3. Anna Larsson, Johan Reuter, Swedish Chamber Orchestra / Thomas Dausgaard. BIS Records SACD

BRONSART, HANS / ANTON URSPRUCH Piano Concertos. Emmanuel Despax, BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra / Eugene Tzigane. Hyperion Romantic Piano Concerto 77

CHOPIN Nocturnes. Ingrid Fliter. Linn Records 2cds

CHOPIN / SCHUBERT Cello Sonata & Arpeggione Sonata. Steven Isserlis, Denes Varjon Erard. Hyperion Records


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

Somehow the combination of Ashkenazy the pianist and thr music of Debussy don't mix well in my mind.


----------



## Ras

New releases, October 2018 - some of the new releases listed from D-K:

DEBUSSY Les Trois Sonates. Isabelle Faust, Alexander Melnikov, Tanguy de Williencourt, Magali Mosnier, Antoine Tamestit, Xavier de Maistre, Jean-Guihen Queyras, Javier Perianes. Harmonia Mundi

DEDICATIONS Works for Clarinet & Orchestra by Finzi, Mozart, Bruch. Roeland Hendrikx, Sander Geerts, London Philharmonic Orchestra / Martyn Brabbins. Evil Penguin

GRIMAUD, HELENE Memory. Works by Silvestrov, Debussy, Satie, Chopin, Sawhney. Deutsche Grammophon

HANDEL Ode for St Cecilia’s Day. Carolyn Sampson, Ian Bostridge, Dunedin Consort / John Butt. Linn Records

HANDEL 9 Suites. Scipione Sangiovanni. Piano Classics 2cds

HAYDN Opus 77 No. 1 MENDELSSOHN Opus 12-81. Consone Quartet. Ambronay

HOLST Orchestral Works Vol. 4. Guy Johnston, BBC Philharmonic / Sir Andrew Davis. Chandos Records SACD

INVENTION Works by Bach. Aleksander Debicz. Warner Classics

KEGEL, HERBERT Works by Beethoven, Albinoni, Gluck, Glinka, Mussorgsky etc. Dresdner Philharmonie, Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra. Capriccio 8cds

KEMPFF, WILHELM The Schubert Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon. Deutsche Grammophon 9cds + 1Blu-Ray


----------



## Ras

*New releases, October 2018 - a selection - from L-R:*

LANG LANG Piano Magic. Chopin, Liszt, Bach, Holst, Joplin. Sony Classical

LAURIDSEN, MORTEN Light Eternal - The Choral Music. Chamber Choir of Europe / Nicol Matt. Deutsche Grammophon

LES MAITRES DU MOTET FRANCAIS Les Arts Florissants / Paul Agnew. Harmonia Mundi

LEVIT, IGOR The Life. Works by Busoni, J.S. Bach, Schumann, Rzewski, Wagner, Liszt, B. Evans. Sony Classical 2cds

LISZT New Discoveries, Vol. 4. Leslie Howard. Hyperion Records

LOCKE, MATTHEW For Lovers of Consort Music. Phantasm, Elizabeth Kenny. Linn Records

LONDON BAROQUE The Trio Sonata through Two Centuries. BIS Records 8cds

MACHAUT, GUILLAUME DE The gentle physician. The Orlando Consort. Hyperion Records

MAHLER Symphony No. 2 - Resurrection. Benjamin Zander. Philharmonia Orchestra / Miah Persson, Sarah Connolly. Linn Records 2cds

MAHLER Symphony No. 6 in A minor - Tragic. MusicAeterna / Teodor Currentzis. Sony Classical

MAHLER Symphony No. 2 - Resurrection Symphony. Anja Harteros, Bernarda Fink, Chor & Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Michael Glaser / Mariss Jansons. BR Klassik

MESSIAEN, OLIVIER The Works For Orchestra. SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg / Sylvain Cambreling. SWR Music 8cds

MICHELANGELO'S MADRIGAL Soprano & Lute. Works by Bartolomeo Tromboncino, Joan Ambrosio Dalza, Marchetto Cara etc. Kate Macoboy, Robert Meunier. Etcetera

MONTEVERDI Vespro Della Beata Vergine. Ludus Modalis, Bruno Boterf. Ramee 2cds

MOZART Sinfonia Concertante - Music for French Horn. Radek Baborak, Walter Auer, Clara Dent. Supraphon 2cds

MOZART The Horn Concertos. Christoph Ess, Folkwang Kammerorchester Essen / Johannes Klumpp. Genuin

MUNCH, CHARLES The Complete Recordings on Warner Classics. Works by Berlioz, Ravel, Brahms, Saint-Saens, Roussel, Dutilleux. Warner Classics 13cds

MUNCHNER PHILHARMONIKER 125th Anniversary Box Set. Including Rudolph Kempe, Sergiu Celibedache, James Levine, Christian Thielemann, Lorin Maazel. Munich Philharmonic 17cds

MUSIC FOR WINDY INSTRUMENTS Sounds from the Court of James I. Works by Orazio Vecchi, Orlando de Lassus, Alfonso Ferrabosco, Luca Marenzio, Peter Philips etc. The English Cornett & Sackbut Ensemble. Resonus Classics

MUTTER, ANNE-SOPHIE The Early Years. Works by Mozart, Prokofiev, Beethoven, Mendelssohn. Deutsche Grammophon 3cds + 1Blu-Ray

PINNOCK, TREVOR Journey. Works by Cabezon, Byrd, Tallis, Bull, Sweelinck, J.S. Bach etc. Linn Records

PRAETORIUS La Messe De Noel - Christmas Mass. Les Pages et les Chantres du Centre de musique baroque de Versailles, Gabrieli Consort & Players / Paul McCreesh. Chateau de Versailles DVD

PUCCINI Madama Butterfly. Ermonela Jaho, Marcelo Puente, Scott Hendricks, Carlo Bosi, Orchestra of The Royal Opera House, Royal Opera Chorus / Antonio Pappano. Opus Arte Blu-Ray

PURCELL Songs & Dances. Tim Mead, Les Musiciens de Saint-Julien / Francois Lazarevitch. Alpha

PURCELL Twelve Sonatas in Three Parts, Retrospect Trio. Matthew Halls. Linn Records

RACHMANINOFF: Collection. Melodiya 33cds + Vinyl LP

REICH Drumming. KUNIKO. Linn Records

REICH, STEVE Sextet, Double Sextet Ekkozone. Mathias Reumert. Mode

RENDEZ-VOUX ROYAL Works by Albinoni, J.S. Bach, Corelli, Marcello, Muffat, Pachelbel, A. Scarlatti, Telemann, Vivaldi. Otto Sauter, Christian Schmittorgan. Brilliant Classics 3cds

REQUIEM The Pity of War. Works by Mahler, Stephan, Butterworth, Weill. Ian Bostridge, Sir Antonio Pappano. Erato


----------



## Ras

*New releases, October 2018 - a selection - S-Z*

[Big box-sets highlighted in red]

SCARLATTI Sonatas. Jean Rondeau on harpsichord - Erato

SCHMELZER, JOHANN HEINRICH The Emperor's Fiddler. David Irving. Obsidian

SCHOENBERG Gurrelieder. Verklarte Nacht. Prague Philharmonic Choir, Gary Bertini Israeli Choir, The Israel Philharmonic Orchestra / Zubin Mehta. Helicon Classics 2cds

SCHUBERT Schwanengesang. Matthias Goerne, Christoph Eschenbach. Harmonia Mundi 2cds

SCHUBERT Symphony No.1 And No.6. B' Rock Orchestra / Rene Jacobs. Pentatone Classics SACD

SCRIABIN Symphony No. 1, Op. 26 PROMETHEUS The Poem Of Fire. Vasily Petrenko & The Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra Feat. Kirill Gerstein. Lawo Classics

SHOSTAKOVICH Symphony No 8. London Symphony Orchestra / Gianandrea Noseda. LSO Live SACD

SHOSTAKOVICH / MOZART Piano Concertos. Evgeni Bozhanov, Hannes Laubin, Radoslaw Szulc, Kammerorchester des Symphonieorchesters des Bayerischen Rundfunks / Radoslaw Szulc. Profil

STAIER, ANDREAS A Portuguesa. Iberian Concertos And Sonatas by William Corbett, Jose Antonio Carlos de Seixas, Domenico Scarlatti etc. Orquestra Barocca Casa. Harmonia Mundi

STOCKHAUSEN Historic First Recordings of the Klavierstucke I-VIII & XI. David Tudor. Hat Art

STRAUSS, RICHARD Aber der Richtige Violin Concerto & Miniatures. Arabella Steinbacher, WDR Symphony Orchestra Cologne / Lawrence Foster. Pentatone Classics SACD

STRAVINSKY Petrushka & Jeu de cartes. Mariinsky Orchestra / Valery Gergiev Mariinsky SACD

STRAVINSKY The Rite of Spring. Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg / Gustavo Gimeno. Pentatone Classics 2SACDs

STRAVINSKY L` Histoire Du Soldat. Denis Podalydes, Didier Sandre, Michel Vuillermoz. Orchestre de Paris / Olivier Charlier. Harmonia Mundi

SUITE ITALIENNE Works by Respighi, Castelnuovo-Tedesco, Stravinsky. Francesca Dego, Francesca Leonardi. Deutsche Grammophon

SZERYNG, HENRYK Complete Philips, Mercury and Deutsche Grammophon Recordings. Decca Classics 44cds

TCHAIKOVSKY Piano Trio in A minor RACHMANINOV Trio Elegiaque. Klara Wurtz, Dmitri Makhtin, Alexander Kniazev. Brilliant Classics

TCHAIKOVSKY String Quartets, String Sextet. Meccore String Quartet. MDG SACD

TCHAIKOVSKY Swan Lake. State Academic Symphony Orchestra of Russia Evgeny Svetlanov / Vladimir Jurowski. Pentatone Classics 2SACDs

TCHAIKOVSKY Symphony No. 2 and No. 3. London Philharmonic Orchestra / Vladimir Jurowski. London Philharmonic Orchestra

TCHAIKOVSKY The Ballets - Swan Lake, The Sleeping Beauty, The Nutcracker. Orchestra of the Royal Opera House / Boris Gruzin, Koen Kessels. Opus Arte 3Blu-Rays

TCHAIKOVSKY The Seasons. Yuan Sheng. Piano Classics

TERFEL, BRYN Dreams and Songs. Czech Philharmonic Orchestra / Paul Bateman. Deutsche Grammophon

THE EMERSON STRING QUARTET Complete Recordings. Deutsche Grammophon 52cds

TUTTO VERDI The Complete Operas. Daniela Dessi, Marcelo Alvarez, Leo Nucci, Nino Machaidze, Fiorenza Cedolins etc. C Major 27Blu-Rays

UN VIAGGIO A ROMA Works by Handel, Stradella, Muffat, Scarlatti, Corelli. Sandrine Piau, Sara Mingardo, Concerto Italiano / Rinaldo Alessandrini. Naïve

VAUGHAN WILLIAMS A Sea Symphony. BBC Symphony Orchestra, BBC Symphony Chorus / Martyn Brabbins. Hyperion Records

VERDI Macbeth. Anna Pirozzi, Federica Alfano, Orchestra, Coro e Corpo di ballo del Teatro Massimo / Gabriele Ferro. Naxos Blu-Ray

VIVALDI Orlando Furioso. Sonia Prina, Michela Antenucci, Lucia Cirillo, Loriana Castellano etc., I Barocchisti / Diego Fasolis. Dynamic Blu-Ray

VOX SOLA Music for Solo Voice. Works by Feldman, Pousseur, De Pablo, Kurtag, Bussotti etc. Lorna Windsor. Brilliant Classics

WAGNER, RICHARD Die Walkure. Peter Seiffert, Georg Zeppenfeld, Vitalij Kowaljow, Anja Harteros, Anja Kampe, Christa Mayer, Staatskapelle Dresden / Christian Thielemann. C Major Blu-Ray

WALDBUHNE 2018 Goodbye Sir Simon. Works by George Gershwin, Joseph Canteloube, Ottorino Respighi, Edvard Elgar. Magdalena Kozena, Berliner Philharmoniker / Simon Rattle. Euroarts 2DVDs


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Itullian

9 cds plus blue ray, later this month.


----------



## DavidA

Itullian said:


> 9 cds plus blue ray, later this month.


I have the box of sonatas which are wonderful but don't think I'll be splashing out for this in addition


----------



## Itullian

DavidA said:


> I have the box of sonatas which are wonderful but don't think I'll be splashing out for this in addition












You might consider this one though, which has ALL Kempff's Schubert, not just the sonatas.
I ordered it


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

Was listed on Amazon.fr with a release date in 2018. May be a reseller though and not really "New Release"


----------



## Granate

*Wolfgang Sawallisch
Orchestral Music*

Orfeo • 8 CD • 7h 21min


*J. Brahms:* A German Requiem op. 45 for Soprano, Baritone, Choir and Orchestra
*A. Bruckner:* Symphony No. 1 c minor (Linzer)
*A. Bruckner:* Symphony No. 5 B flat major
*A. Bruckner:* Symphony No. 6 A major
*A. Bruckner:* Symphony No. 9 d minor
*H. Pfitzner:* Palestrina (Preludes)
*C.M. v. Weber:* Symphony No. 1 C major op. 19
*C.M. v. Weber:* Symphony No. 2 C major
Famours Overtures of *Wagner, Verdi, Mozart, Beethoven, Brahms*
Artists:


Margaret Price (Soprano)
Thomas Allen (Baritone)
Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks (Choir)
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks* (Orchestra)
*Bayerisches Staatsorchester* (Orchestra)
*Wolfgang Sawallisch* (Conductor)

Out November 9th from 36€


----------



## Ras

*Ravel - Austbø*

New release : 26.10.2018
*Maurice Ravel Complete Works for Piano Solo - Håkon Austbø*
Austbø already recorded Debussy and Satie solo piano CDs.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Ras

Rmathuln said:


>


*Thanks a bunch! Looks good. Here are the contents from the rear side of the CD:
*


----------



## gardibolt

Rmathuln said:


>


"We were going to do the Trout Quintet, but the piano sank in this mudhole."


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## SixFootScowl

Riccardo Chailly - The Symphony Edition. Release Date: 2nd Nov 2018
55 CDs ($149.25) Now on sale for $110.00


----------



## Rmathuln

https://tower.jp/item/4816354/20

https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2018/10/12/1120

Please pardon the Google Translate wierdness (from Japanese)

A memorial box created by Chicago Hibiku looking back on the 20th century! 
Kondracyan's Proco 3rd stereo! 
Ozawa Seiji's precious Copeland! 
In other places full of precious sound sources I have not seen! ! !

Chicago Symphony Orchestra of the 20th Century - Collector's Choice
Chicago Symphony Orchestra of the 20th Century - Collector's Choice

Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Release date
2018/11/20
Regular price
¥ 15,973
Sale price
¥ 12,459
make a reservation

A precious archival recording collection of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra founded in 1891. Mastering carefully from the valuable performance record in Chicago's Orchestra Hall and Ravinia Festival, by successive luxury guest performers performed in the last century. Everything you can not tell the most about any performance is the emergence of an extremely valuable box!

The symphony No. 1 ([CD 1]) of Beethoven with a high speed and high speed by Fritz Bush with less recording. The powerful Prokofiev's symphony No. 3 ([CD 3]) by stereo · beautiful, Cyrillic · Condoracin. Martin's 3rd number by Martinon of [CD 4 & 5] was the premiere for Chicago Hikaru (premiered by the Berlin Philharmonic in 1969, directed by Barbirolli). Sargent recorded on [CD 7] only performed twice in the Chicago Hibiki. Moreover, despite the person premiered by Vaughan Williams 'Symphony No. 9 and Oboe Concerto, there was no recording of Vaughan Williams' symphonies. Sargent's elegance at the age of 72 then fascinated the orchestra. This 1967 performance became the performance of the last years, afterwards I returned to London and gave a speech at Proms, but in the same year I died in October. Likewise, Seiji Ozawa of [CD 7] served as music director of Ravinia Festival for five years from 1964, but this sound source is valuable thing that can not be seen elsewhere. [CD 9] also included valuable sound sources such as Samuel Magado and Boltuk by Shorty who was nominated by Shorty and appointed as a concertmaster in 1972 (joining in 1958, 25 years old), and since then as a concertmaster until 2007. Excellent sound quality that was subjected to elaborate mastering. I can not miss this.

Incidentally, the original booklet is more than 60 pages including the track table, and the interesting contents of episodes of each performance are also listed. Also, a lot of pictures of Tsuzu interested, such as Monteux, appearing daringly at the Lavinia music festival. I enclose Japanese translation of this booklet.

【Package specification】 The 
disc is contained in a 2-pack digipack (sleeve specification). A total of five digipacks and a booklet (64 pages) are stored in the upholstered three-way back case. Independent work of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra (It differs from CSO Resound's CSO Resound Label). There are claps of applause after the end of the performance, one that is included and one that is not included. 
(King International)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra of the 20th Century - Collector's Choice 
CSOCD 0010 (10 CD) 
Importing Board - Japanese band · with commentary 
[CD 1] 
· Wagner: "Praise the Hall of Fame Hail, Bright Abode" ~ "Tannhuiser" From the 2nd curtain 
[MONO] 
Frederic Stock (conductor), Festival Chorus 
[Recording: May 27, 1933 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago) (A Century of Progress)] 
· Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 No. Ma major op.21 [MONO] 
Fritz Bush (conductor) 
[Recording: February 3, 1949 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)]
· Schubert: Symphony No. 8 B minor D759 "Not completed" 
[MONO] 
Bruno Walter (conductor)

[Recording: March 13, 1958 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)] 
· Schumann: Manfred Overture op.115 [ MONO] 
Bruno Walter (conductor) 
[recording: February 1, 1959 / WGN-TV Studios] 
· J = F Rameau:. Darudanyusu Suite (Vincent d'Indy Edition) [MONO] 
Charles Munch (conductor) 
[recording] 1963 February 27 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)】

[CD 2] 
· Wagner: Prelude to "Lohengrin" 3rd Activity [MONO] 
Artur Rosinski (Conductor) 
[Recording: April 21, 1948 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)] 
· Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D major op.36 [MONO] 
Leopold Stokowski (Conductor) 
【Recorded: October 7, 1962 / WGN-TV Studios】
· Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 A major Op.92 [STEREO] 
Year Nochu Ferencchi (conductor) 
[Recording: March 22-24, 1979 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)]

[CD 3] 
· Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 in F minor op.36 [MONO] 
Fritz Liner (conductor)
[Recording: November 21, 1957 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)] 
· Prokofiev: Symphony No. 3 C minor op.44 [STEREO] 
Cyril · Condoracin (Conductor) 
[Recording: April 8 to 11 April 1976 / Orchestra · Hall (Chicago)】
[CD 4] 
· Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 from H major, 1st movement [STEREO] 
Cyrillic · Condoracin (Conductor) 
【Recording: April 7, 1963 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)】
· R. Strauss: "Town aristocratic" suite op. 60 [MONO] 
Hans Rosbaut (conductor) 
[Recording: November 13, 1960 / WGN-TV Studios] 
· Mahler: Symphony No. 3 in D minor (Part 1 ) [STEREO] 
(continued on

[CD 5] ) [CD 5] 
· Mahler: Symphony No. 3 in D minor (part 2) [STEREO] 
Jean Martinon (conductor) 
Regina · Resnick (mezzo · soprano) 
Chicago Symphony Orchestra female voice Choir (Margaret Hillis: choir conductor) 
Chicago children's Choir ( List fur Moore: choir conductor) 
[Recording: 1967 March 23-25 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)] 
Ralph Sheipi (1921-2002): ritual for Orchestra (Rituals forSymphony Orchestra) 
Ralph Sheipi (Command)
[Recording: May 12 - 13, 1966 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)]

[CD 6] 
· Wagner: Prelude to the third act "Nürnberg's My Staginger" [MONO] 
Pierre Montoutu (Conductor) 
[Recording: January 1, 1961 / Medina Temple] 
· Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E major [STEREO] 
Klaus Tenstedt (Conductor) 
【Recording: May 31, 1984 / June 2 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago) ]

[CD7] 
- Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 ( "London Symphony") [STEREO] 
Sir Malcolm Sargent (conductor) 
[recording: 1967 July 6 / Ravinia Music Festival] 
Aaron Copland: Preface for the solemn ritual [STEREO] 
Seiji Ozawa (conductor) 
Marian Anderson (narrator) 
[recording: June 27, 1968 / Ravinia Music Festival] 
William Schumann: Symphony No. 3 [STEREO] 
Rena De Slatkin (conductor) 
[Recording: February 6-8, 1986 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)]

[CD8] 
- Bizet: Overture "motherland" 
[MONO] 
Desire Defoe (conductor) 
[Recording: 1948 January 22 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)】
Debussy: six ancient tombs (orchestral orchestra version) [STEREO] 
Ernesto Anselme (conductor) 
[Recording: January 25-26 1968 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)] 
· Debussy / Rinsdorff Hen: Opera " Preerento and 
interludes from Pereas and Melisando [STEREO] 
Erich Rasdorf (conductor) 
[Recording: November 26 to 29, 1986 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)] 
· Copeland: Ballet music "Billy the Kid "Suite 
James Levine (Conductor) 
[Recording: July 4, 1981 / Lavinia Music Festival]

[CD 9] 
· Albert Roussel: Symphony No. 3 in G minor op.42 [STEREO] 
Charles Münche (Conductor) 
[Recording : February 16-18, 1967 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)] 
John Corigliano: Ravero of the bell (Solti 75-year-old Memorial Orchestra Committee 
eating work / world 演録sound) [STEREO] 
Kenneth Jean (conductor) 
[Recording: 1987 October 9 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)] 
Bartok: Two portrait op.5 [STEREO] 
Samuel Magado (violin) 
Sir Georg · Shorty (conductor) 
[Recording: September 24-26, 1987 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)]
· Eliot · Carter: Variations for the Orchestra [STEREO] 
Sir Georg Scholte (Conductor) 
【Recorded: January 26, 1982 / Dorothy Chandler Pavilion, Los Angeles 
, California】
· Buzoni: Overture "Comedy" 
[STEREO] 
Daniel Barenboim (conductor) 
[Recording: January 4, 1996 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)]

[CD 10] 
· Mozart / Buzoni ed .: "abduction from the shrine" Overture K.384 [STEREO] 
Daniel Barenboim (conductor) 
[Recording: February 8, 1996 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)] 
· Mozart: Divertiment No. 11 in D major K.251 (1st, 2nd, 3rd & 5th 
movement) [STEREO] 
Ray Still (oboe), 
Carlo Maria Giulini (conductor) 
[recording: 1967 March 2-3 days / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)] 
Beethoven: olive Yamagami key Strike op.85 [STEREO] 
Laura Aiken (soprano) 
Ben Heppuna (tenor), 
Rene Pape (bus) 
Chicago Symphony Orchestra Chorus (Dwayne Worufe: choir conductor) 
Daniel Barenboim (conductor)
[Recording: 15-16 February 1996 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)]

Orchestral: All Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## gardibolt

Rmathuln said:


> https://tower.jp/item/4816354/20
> 
> https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2018/10/12/1120
> 
> Please pardon the Google Translate wierdness (from Japanese)
> 
> A memorial box created by Chicago Hibiku looking back on the 20th century!
> Kondracyan's Proco 3rd stereo!
> Ozawa Seiji's precious Copeland!
> In other places full of precious sound sources I have not seen! ! !
> 
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra of the 20th Century - Collector's Choice
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra of the 20th Century - Collector's Choice
> 
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Release date
> 2018/11/20
> Regular price
> ¥ 15,973
> Sale price
> ¥ 12,459
> make a reservation
> 
> A precious archival recording collection of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra founded in 1891. Mastering carefully from the valuable performance record in Chicago's Orchestra Hall and Ravinia Festival, by successive luxury guest performers performed in the last century. Everything you can not tell the most about any performance is the emergence of an extremely valuable box!
> 
> The symphony No. 1 ([CD 1]) of Beethoven with a high speed and high speed by Fritz Bush with less recording. The powerful Prokofiev's symphony No. 3 ([CD 3]) by stereo · beautiful, Cyrillic · Condoracin. Martin's 3rd number by Martinon of [CD 4 & 5] was the premiere for Chicago Hikaru (premiered by the Berlin Philharmonic in 1969, directed by Barbirolli). Sargent recorded on [CD 7] only performed twice in the Chicago Hibiki. Moreover, despite the person premiered by Vaughan Williams 'Symphony No. 9 and Oboe Concerto, there was no recording of Vaughan Williams' symphonies. Sargent's elegance at the age of 72 then fascinated the orchestra. This 1967 performance became the performance of the last years, afterwards I returned to London and gave a speech at Proms, but in the same year I died in October. Likewise, Seiji Ozawa of [CD 7] served as music director of Ravinia Festival for five years from 1964, but this sound source is valuable thing that can not be seen elsewhere. [CD 9] also included valuable sound sources such as Samuel Magado and Boltuk by Shorty who was nominated by Shorty and appointed as a concertmaster in 1972 (joining in 1958, 25 years old), and since then as a concertmaster until 2007. Excellent sound quality that was subjected to elaborate mastering. I can not miss this.
> 
> Incidentally, the original booklet is more than 60 pages including the track table, and the interesting contents of episodes of each performance are also listed. Also, a lot of pictures of Tsuzu interested, such as Monteux, appearing daringly at the Lavinia music festival. I enclose Japanese translation of this booklet.
> 
> 【Package specification】 The
> disc is contained in a 2-pack digipack (sleeve specification). A total of five digipacks and a booklet (64 pages) are stored in the upholstered three-way back case. Independent work of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra (It differs from CSO Resound's CSO Resound Label). There are claps of applause after the end of the performance, one that is included and one that is not included.
> (King International)
> 
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra of the 20th Century - Collector's Choice
> CSOCD 0010 (10 CD)
> Importing Board - Japanese band · with commentary
> [CD 1]
> · Wagner: "Praise the Hall of Fame Hail, Bright Abode" ~ "Tannhuiser" From the 2nd curtain
> [MONO]
> Frederic Stock (conductor), Festival Chorus
> [Recording: May 27, 1933 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago) (A Century of Progress)]
> · Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 No. Ma major op.21 [MONO]
> Fritz Bush (conductor)
> [Recording: February 3, 1949 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)]
> · Schubert: Symphony No. 8 B minor D759 "Not completed"
> [MONO]
> Bruno Walter (conductor)
> 
> [Recording: March 13, 1958 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)]
> · Schumann: Manfred Overture op.115 [ MONO]
> Bruno Walter (conductor)
> [recording: February 1, 1959 / WGN-TV Studios]
> · J = F Rameau:. Darudanyusu Suite (Vincent d'Indy Edition) [MONO]
> Charles Munch (conductor)
> [recording] 1963 February 27 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)】
> 
> [CD 2]
> · Wagner: Prelude to "Lohengrin" 3rd Activity [MONO]
> Artur Rosinski (Conductor)
> [Recording: April 21, 1948 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)]
> · Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D major op.36 [MONO]
> Leopold Stokowski (Conductor)
> 【Recorded: October 7, 1962 / WGN-TV Studios】
> · Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 A major Op.92 [STEREO]
> Year Nochu Ferencchi (conductor)
> [Recording: March 22-24, 1979 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)]
> 
> [CD 3]
> · Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 in F minor op.36 [MONO]
> Fritz Liner (conductor)
> [Recording: November 21, 1957 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)]
> · Prokofiev: Symphony No. 3 C minor op.44 [STEREO]
> Cyril · Condoracin (Conductor)
> [Recording: April 8 to 11 April 1976 / Orchestra · Hall (Chicago)】
> [CD 4]
> · Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 from H major, 1st movement [STEREO]
> Cyrillic · Condoracin (Conductor)
> 【Recording: April 7, 1963 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)】
> · R. Strauss: "Town aristocratic" suite op. 60 [MONO]
> Hans Rosbaut (conductor)
> [Recording: November 13, 1960 / WGN-TV Studios]
> · Mahler: Symphony No. 3 in D minor (Part 1 ) [STEREO]
> (continued on
> 
> [CD 5] ) [CD 5]
> · Mahler: Symphony No. 3 in D minor (part 2) [STEREO]
> Jean Martinon (conductor)
> Regina · Resnick (mezzo · soprano)
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra female voice Choir (Margaret Hillis: choir conductor)
> Chicago children's Choir ( List fur Moore: choir conductor)
> [Recording: 1967 March 23-25 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)]
> Ralph Sheipi (1921-2002): ritual for Orchestra (Rituals forSymphony Orchestra)
> Ralph Sheipi (Command)
> [Recording: May 12 - 13, 1966 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)]
> 
> [CD 6]
> · Wagner: Prelude to the third act "Nürnberg's My Staginger" [MONO]
> Pierre Montoutu (Conductor)
> [Recording: January 1, 1961 / Medina Temple]
> · Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E major [STEREO]
> Klaus Tenstedt (Conductor)
> 【Recording: May 31, 1984 / June 2 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago) ]
> 
> [CD7]
> - Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 ( "London Symphony") [STEREO]
> Sir Malcolm Sargent (conductor)
> [recording: 1967 July 6 / Ravinia Music Festival]
> Aaron Copland: Preface for the solemn ritual [STEREO]
> Seiji Ozawa (conductor)
> Marian Anderson (narrator)
> [recording: June 27, 1968 / Ravinia Music Festival]
> William Schumann: Symphony No. 3 [STEREO]
> Rena De Slatkin (conductor)
> [Recording: February 6-8, 1986 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)]
> 
> [CD8]
> - Bizet: Overture "motherland"
> [MONO]
> Desire Defoe (conductor)
> [Recording: 1948 January 22 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)】
> Debussy: six ancient tombs (orchestral orchestra version) [STEREO]
> Ernesto Anselme (conductor)
> [Recording: January 25-26 1968 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)]
> · Debussy / Rinsdorff Hen: Opera " Preerento and
> interludes from Pereas and Melisando [STEREO]
> Erich Rasdorf (conductor)
> [Recording: November 26 to 29, 1986 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)]
> · Copeland: Ballet music "Billy the Kid "Suite
> James Levine (Conductor)
> [Recording: July 4, 1981 / Lavinia Music Festival]
> 
> [CD 9]
> · Albert Roussel: Symphony No. 3 in G minor op.42 [STEREO]
> Charles Münche (Conductor)
> [Recording : February 16-18, 1967 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)]
> John Corigliano: Ravero of the bell (Solti 75-year-old Memorial Orchestra Committee
> eating work / world 演録sound) [STEREO]
> Kenneth Jean (conductor)
> [Recording: 1987 October 9 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)]
> Bartok: Two portrait op.5 [STEREO]
> Samuel Magado (violin)
> Sir Georg · Shorty (conductor)
> [Recording: September 24-26, 1987 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)]
> · Eliot · Carter: Variations for the Orchestra [STEREO]
> Sir Georg Scholte (Conductor)
> 【Recorded: January 26, 1982 / Dorothy Chandler Pavilion, Los Angeles
> , California】
> · Buzoni: Overture "Comedy"
> [STEREO]
> Daniel Barenboim (conductor)
> [Recording: January 4, 1996 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)]
> 
> [CD 10]
> · Mozart / Buzoni ed .: "abduction from the shrine" Overture K.384 [STEREO]
> Daniel Barenboim (conductor)
> [Recording: February 8, 1996 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)]
> · Mozart: Divertiment No. 11 in D major K.251 (1st, 2nd, 3rd & 5th
> movement) [STEREO]
> Ray Still (oboe),
> Carlo Maria Giulini (conductor)
> [recording: 1967 March 2-3 days / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)]
> Beethoven: olive Yamagami key Strike op.85 [STEREO]
> Laura Aiken (soprano)
> Ben Heppuna (tenor),
> Rene Pape (bus)
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra Chorus (Dwayne Worufe: choir conductor)
> Daniel Barenboim (conductor)
> [Recording: 15-16 February 1996 / Orchestra Hall (Chicago)]
> 
> Orchestral: All Chicago Symphony Orchestra


I believe this set has been available directly from the CSO for some time; it was on sale before Xmas last year and that's where I got my copy.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

Beethoven 9 Symphonies Dolby Atmos


----------



## Rmathuln

Fritz Kobus said:


> Riccardo Chailly - The Symphony Edition. Release Date: 2nd Nov 2018
> 55 CDs ($149.25) Now on sale for $110.00


Its only $114 with free Prime shipping at Amazon.com.
Of course there will be some sales tax collected for most US customers


----------



## Granate

Official release date: November 9th


----------



## Rmathuln

All of Café Zimmerman's Alpha recordings in one box.


----------



## gardibolt

Rmathuln said:


> All of Café Zimmerman's Alpha recordings in one box.


These are uniformly terrific.


----------



## Rmathuln

Beethoven Piano Concertos
Mitsuko Uchida
Berlin Philharmonic
Simon Rattle

Tower Japan article:

Finally commercialized! 
Rattle & Uchida Mitsuko's 
Beethoven, Piano Concerto All Songs Twicruz

Beethoven: Piano Concerto (all songs) [3CD + 2 Blu-ray Disc]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto (all songs) [3CD + 2 Blu-ray Disc]

Uchida Mitsuko , Simon Rattle , Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

Release date
2018/11/20
price
¥ 10,800
Reserve

Rattle & Uchida Mitsuko's Beethoven, Piano Concerto all songs ciclass (2010 recording) will be on sale one of the main features of Berlin Phil Recordings' release in 2018.

Mitsuko Uchida who had together 30 performances in the 16 years that Rattle served as Principal Conductor of the Berlin Philharmonic. This collaborative number is more frequent than other soloists, and regularly and concentratedly co-stars with Mozart, Ravel, Schumann, Messian, and this time Beethoven. Uchida Mitsuko made a good relationship with the orchestra since debuting in Berlin Philharmonic in 1984. In addition to artists in residences of the 2008/09 season, celebrating the 50th anniversary of Philharmonic's opening in 2013 · You are invited as a guest soloist at a concert.

This time it will be released in Beethoven's Piano Concerto Zic Clues in February 2010. The concert was held in 4 times, and at the same time it consisted of symphonies of Sibelius, Ligeti, Kurtak and an interesting program. Until then, Berlin Phil had never taken all of Beethoven's concertos as a soloist, and the collaboration with Mitsuko Uchida this time was powerful. In an interview Mr. Mitsuko Uchida said "The British never" owned "Beethoven, so it is tolerant, that is why I live in London." The prestigious collision of the three, Uchida Mitsuko living in the UK that allows free expression, Rattle the British, and Berlin Phil who "owns" Beethoven and has a great tradition is definitely wonderful.

This set includes 3 CDs, 1 Blu-ray with high resolution (48 kHz / 24 bit) recorded, 1 Blu-ray with recorded concert video and interview video, codes for downloading high-resolution audio and digital Concert Hall's 7 day free viewing ticket is included. And raw photographs of Uchida Mitsuko & Rattle are enclosed as the first time privilege in Japan. 
(King International)

https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2018/10/15/1110


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## ClassicalListener

Ras said:


> [Big box-sets highlighted in red]
> THE EMERSON STRING QUARTET Complete Recordings. Deutsche Grammophon 52cds


Hasn't this been available for a couple of years now?


----------



## Rmathuln

ClassicalListener said:


> Hasn't this been available for a couple of years now?


It is a catalog restore IMHO, yes. Making a limited production item available again, with limited copies again of course.


----------



## ClassicalListener

Rmathuln said:


> It is a catalog restore IMHO, yes. Making a limited production item available again, with limited copies again of course.


Keep printing these releases and we'll keep buying them. Hopefully they'll do the same with the Beaux Arts Trio set which I'm missing.


----------



## jegreenwood

ClassicalListener said:


> Keep printing these releases and we'll keep buying them. Hopefully they'll do the same with the Beaux Arts Trio set which I'm missing.


Decca re-released the Quartetto Italiano box, and I picked it up earlier this year.


----------



## Rmathuln

ClassicalListener said:


> Keep printing these releases and we'll keep buying them. Hopefully they'll do the same with the Beaux Arts Trio set which I'm missing.


I like seeing these get recycled too.
But the conversation also recalls my sadness about some that sold out quickly and never got a reissue.
Most notably the Schmidt-Isserstedt Beethoven box (Collectors Edition). 









Symphonies - Concertos - Overtures
I am praying for a CD/BluRay combo reissue of the entire set now.


----------



## Josquin13

On the early Renaissance front, there are several soon to be released recordings of note: including two new Josquin Desprez recordings!--one, a continuation of the Tallis Scholars landmark project to record Josquin's complete Masses, here the Missa Gaudeamus (which De Labyrintho has already made a wonderful, unbeatable? recording of), and Missa L'ami Baudichon, and secondly, Josquin's "Sacred Motets"--performed by Capella Amsterdam, led by Daniel Reuss. Naturally, I'll be buying both discs, as I purchase virtually every new Josquin recording that comes onto the market each year (which isn't actually that many, unfortunately):

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FTNNKN8/?coliid=ID5JQ8DV7H3XZ&colid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=0
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FT6DQX...olid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

Also to be released is a new recording of two Masses by Antoine de Févin: Missa Ave Maria, and Missa Salve sancta parens, performed by the Brabant Ensemble, led by Stephen Rice: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FTY1W46/?coliid=I12RX6QIXQWOL&colid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=0

In addition, I've recently put the following new & recent releases onto my wish list (though of course I won't be getting to them all):

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07G2PK4R...olid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it--finally, newly remastered!
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FDMXLSP/?coliid=IZ06WKW5YVDLC&colid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=0
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07C5K7SP...olid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FDMY36...olid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FSN6H9...olid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079B8X81...olid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FS7PSQ...olid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07HN5D1Q...olid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DS3DJH...olid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

My two cents.


----------



## Mandryka

I heard Tallis Scholars sing L’ami Baudichon in a concert, it’s pleasant music, occasionally much more than pleasant, and they sang it with great poise and seriousness.

I’ve never heard anything by Daniel Reuss apart from some Lassus, 

I have heard the new Orlando Machaut, there is a long Lay (of comfort) which is canonic and IMO is extraordinary. The problem I have with what they do is in the solo songs, their tenor isn’t bad but I’m not convinced he’s good enough with the words, the poetry, for that type of singing. You know, you’ve got nowhere to hide, maybe Peter Pears or Alfred Deller could have done it, but it takes an artist of that sort of calibre.

Over the past 12 months Orlando have released two, maybe three, Machaut CDs and a CD of British music. And they’re touring singing motets in a show with Dreyer’s Jeanne D’Arc. They’re really on a roll. 

I’d like to explore Fevin some more, but there’s so much music, too much music. I heard Huelgas Ensemble sing a Fevin motet and it was memorable.

I’m going to hear Ensemble Ars Nova sing Missa Barcelona in November, hopefully they’ll record it.


----------



## Josquin13

Mandryka writes, "I have heard the new Orlando Machaut, there is a long Lay (of comfort) which is canonic and IMO is extraordinary."

That's exactly what most interests me about the Orlando project--hearing Machaut masterworks that I don't know. I believe I've only heard two of Machaut's (is it )24 Lais (?)--Je ne cesse de prier ('Lay de la fonteinne') and Pour ce que plus proprement ('Lay de consolation')--as recorded by the Medieval Ensemble of London on L'Oiseau Lyre (in the 1980s), and I liked that album a lot, it even won a Dispason d'or (though this music may not be for everyone): https://www.amazon.com/2-Polyphonic...8&qid=1540158321&sr=1-1&keywords=machaut+lais. Thomas Binkley & Andrea von Ramm also recorded "Le lay de la fonteinne" many years ago. The Lay on the Orlando disc is different from those two, yes? I hope so, & I look forward to hearing it. Thanks for mentioning it to me, as I'll definitely be buying the Orlando disc now.

I heard the (partly) new line up of the Orlando Consort in concert several years ago, and kind of agree with you (though I still like the group). It's very difficult to replace a singer of the quality of tenor Charles Daniels (and Andrew Carwood), though Angus Smith still remains, and completely impossible to replace counter-tenor/alto Robert Harre-Jones, who's one of the finest early music singers I've ever heard. I'm grateful for the extraordinary recordings that they made back in those days. Here's a clip of the founding members singing Machaut Chansons:





https://www.amazon.com/Machaut-Harr.../ref=tmm_msc_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=

If you plan to explore the music of Antoine de Fevin, you should try to hear the CD from Doulce Mémoire & Denis Raisin Dadre,"Requiem d'Anne de Bretagne", if you don't know it already: 




https://www.amazon.com/Requiem-Dann...sr=1-1-fkmr1&keywords=antoine+de+fevin+doulce


----------



## Mandryka

I’m exploring Machaut motets a bit more deeply at the moment, so I’ve become a bit more aware of Orlando’s qualities vis à vis other ensembles. What interests me most is the idea that several texts, some sacred some profane, possibly using several languages, collide in the context of music. I’m interested in what that melting pot precipitates.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## philoctetes

I saw two new Josquin releases coming up and heard some Lassus by Reuss as a preview. and liked what I heard. Hard to resist any new recording of the Miserare. The other release from the Tallis doesn't need a preview.

I have the first three of those Orlando Machaut and have failed to keep up since then. So far Le Voir Dit with the 20-minute Le Lay De Bon Esperance impresses me the most...

On the cool jazz side. Wadada Leo Smith has a new one with Bill Frisell and Andrew Cyrille next month.


----------



## Itullian

Celi fans!
49 cds!
Out Nov. 2


----------



## Granate

^^










If my symphony challenges placed him as the best interpreter for Brahms, Bruckner and Schubert (Beethoven is ruled out), that should be a marvellous box.

[HR][/HR]
I think it's safe to say that the RCO live recording that was going to be released in the middle of this month has been cancelled. The info says it was a Mahler No.1 and being the Concertgebouw, the conductor would be the fallen Daniele Gatti.

Also, it seems like all Profil releases have been rescheduled and postponed. The Thielemann Bruckner 9th is set for January 2019.


----------



## DavidA

Granate said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If my symphony challenges placed him as the best interpreter for Brahms, Bruckner and Schubert (Beethoven is ruled out), that should be a marvellous box.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> I think it's safe to say that the RCO live recording that was going to be released in the middle of this month has been cancelled. The info says it was a Mahler No.1 and being the Concertgebouw, the conductor would be the fallen Daniele Gatti.
> 
> Also, it seems like all Profil releases have been rescheduled and postponed. The Thielemann Bruckner 9th is set for January 2019.


Must confess I find him a dreadful bore


----------



## philoctetes

Payday for Munch fans, I just can't decide how far to go....


----------



## realdealblues

DavidA said:


> Must confess I find him a dreadful bore


I find most of it just plain dreadful and it has nothing to do with usual slow pacing. That's one large box I can live without.

Definitely interested in the Charles Munch Complete Recordings On Warner Classic though.


----------



## Itullian

I'm a Celi fan and have his EMI separate boxes, so I will have to pass on this.
Great collection though!


----------



## Rmathuln

Itullian said:


> I'm a Celi fan and have his EMI separate boxes, so I will have to pass on this.
> Great collection though!


Ditto. Pass also.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Itullian said:


> I'm a Celi fan and have his EMI separate boxes, so I will have to pass on this.
> Great collection though!


I googled for music by Celi and got a female pop star.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Granate

Itullian said:


> I'm a Celi fan and have his EMI separate boxes, so I will have to pass on this.
> Great collection though!


I don't have any of his boxes and with some wait, it would be a cheap purchase!

Maybe I could do a Celi listening party (without a symphony challenge) and decide the recordings I like best. It's just that there are so many operas I'd like to buy before they run OOP.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Ras

*ANDRE PREVIN The Classic. The Complete RCA and Columbia Collection. Sony 54cds *
Release Date:16-11-2018


----------



## Ras

*BACH Concertos For 2, 3, And 4 Pianos. David Fray, Jacques Rouvier, Emmanuel Christien, Audrey Vigoureux, Toulouse Orchestra Soloists. Warner Classics









BACH Goldberg Variations. Alpha, Bolette Roed, Peter Navarro-Alonso, David Hildebrandt. Dacapo

BACH Sonatas For Harpsichord And Violin, BWV 1014-1019. Anais Chen, Alexandra Ivanova. ES-Dur 2cds

BACH The Well-Tempered Clavier. Cedric Pescia. La Dolce Volta 4cds

BACH Weihnachtsoratorium - Christmas Oratorio. Musica Fiorita / Daniela Dolci. Pan Classics 2cds *


----------



## Ras

*BEETHOVEN Piano Concerto No. 4 CHOPIN Piano Sonata No. 2, Ballade No. 4. Live: The Leeds International Piano Competition 2018.: Eric Lu / Halle Orchestra / Edward Gardner. Warner Classics *











> ---- >>>Warner Classics and Askonas Holt are proud to announce the signing of 20-year old American pianist, Eric Lu, winner and Dame Fanny Waterman Gold Medallist at the prestigious Leeds International Piano Competition 2018. As part of this year's coveted prize the winner receives worldwide management with Askonas Holt - one of the world's leading arts management agencies, and an international album release on Warner Classics - one of the foremost global classical music recording companies. This is the first time a record label and a management agency partner with 'The Leeds' to create a ground-breaking portfolio prize designed with long-term career development in mind. <<<


----------



## Ras

*November new releases - Haydn and Mozart*

*HAYDN String Quartets Op 64. The London Haydn Quartet, Catherine Manson, Michael Gurevich, John Crockatt, Jonathan Manson. Hyperion Records 2cds

HAYDN Symphonies Nos. 49 & 87 MOZART Sinfonia Concertante. Aisslinn Nosky, Max Mandel, Handel and the Haydn Society / Harry Christophers. Coro

HAYDN Die Schopfung. Mari Eriksmoen, Daniel Schmutzhard, Martin Mitterrutzner, Accentus. Insula Orchestra / Laurence Equilbey. Naxos Blu-Ray

MOZART Sonatas For Fortepiano And Violin. Isabelle Faust, Alexander Melnikov. Harmonia Mundi









MOZART The last three symphonies. Ensemble Appassionato / Mathieu Herzog. Naive 2cds









MOZART Symphonies Nos. 36 Linz, 35 Haffner. Netherlands Chamber Orchestra / Gordan Nikolic. Tacet

MOZART Operas: The Da Ponte Trilogy. Jacobs Rene. Harmonia Mundi 10cds

MOZART Messe C-Moll KV 427 Christina Landshamer, Anke Vondung, Steve Davislim, Tobias Berndt, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin / Howard Arman. Br Klassik. 2cds

MOZART Piano Concerto, Sonatas. Seong-Jin Cho. Deutsche Grammophon

MOZART Piano Concertos Vol. 3. John-Efflam Bavouzet, Manchester Camerata / Gabor Takacs-Nagy. Chandos Records *


----------



## Rmathuln

Willi Boskovsky Complete Decca recordings on 52vCDs.

No image yet.

Release date 12/21/2018

Boskovsky Complete Decca Recordings


----------



## Rmathuln

Rmathuln said:


> Willi Boskovsky Complete Decca recordings on 52vCDs.
> 
> No image yet.
> 
> Release date 12/21/2018
> 
> Boskovsky Complete Decca Recordings


Image showed up today



















Contents from Tower Japan

"CD 1" 1) Mozart: Clarinet, Viola and Piano's Trio Variation Honkon K 498, 2) Schubert: String Trio No. 1 from Denver D major, D471 1st movement, Mozart: String Quartet Song 3) The 20th major diary K499 "Hoffmeister", 4) No. 22 major stroke major K 589 "Prussian King No. 2" [Performance] Walter Panhoefer (piano) (1), Vienna octet member 1), Willy Boskovsky (violin) (2), Rudolf Strassner (Viola) (2), Roberto Schevine (cello) (2), the Vienna Philharmonic Quartet (3, 4) [Recording] 1956 ), 1964 (2), 1961 (3, 4) 
"CD 2" 1) Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 Humble Musouho Op.51, Schubert: String Quartet 2) No. 10 Duke Major D87 , 3) 14th minor key D 810 "Death and maiden" [playing] Boskovs Over Quartet (1), the Vienna Philharmonic Quartet (2, 3) [recording] 1951 (1), 1963 (2, 3) 
"CD 3" Schubert: 1) String Quartet No. 12 in C minor, D703 "Quartet Declaration", 2) Piano Quintet No. Major D 667 "To" 【Performance】 Vienna Philharmonic Quartet (1), Walter Panhaufer (Piano) (2), Vienna Octet Members (2) [Recording] 1962 (1), 1950 (2) 
"CD 4" 1) Brahms: Clarinet Quintet B minor Op.115, 2) Mozart: Clarinet Quintet A major key K.581 【Performance】 Alfredo Boskovski (clarinet) Vienna octet member [Recording] 1953 (1), 1954 (2)
"CD 5" Schubert: 1) Piano Quintet No. Major D 667 "I will", 2) String Quintet No. Major D 956 [Performance] Sir Clifford Curzon (piano) (1), Vienna octet member (1) Vienna Philharmonic Quartet (2), Richard Halland (Cello) (2) [Recording] 1957 (1), 1964 (2) 
"CD 6" 1) Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. A major, Op. 1962 (1), 1960 (2) 
"CD 7" 1) Kreuzeru: Daigo Seiki (Funky Piano) Quintet "Sir Clifford Curzon" (Piano), Vienna Philharmonic Quartet [Recording] 2) Beethoven: Septet change Moonhead Major Op. 20 [Performance] Vienna octet member [Recording] 1951 (1), 1948 (2) 
"CD 8" 1) Beethoven : Septet change eho major major Op. 20, 2) Spoiwer: octet Ho length Op.32 [performance] Vienna octet Members [recording] 1954 (1), 1955 (2) 
"CD 9" 1) Beethoven: seven Quintet in E-flat major Op.20,2) Spohr: octet song ho Major Op.32 【Performance】 Vienna octet member 【Recording】 1959 
"CD 10" 1) Mendelssohn: octet change eh major Op.20, 2) Schubert: octet f major D 803 【performance】 Vienna octet 【Recording】 1953 (1), 1948 (2) 
"CD 11" 1) Schubert: Occidental F major D 803, 2) Spoiwer: Kuptet f major Op. 31 【Performance】 Vienna octet member 【 Recording] 1954 (1), 1952 (2)
"CD 12" 1) Port: Octal song, 2) Schubert: octet f major D 803 [Performance] Vienna october [Recording] 1956 (1), 1958 (2) 
"CD 13" Mozart: Divertimet (1) 1st change eh major key K113 (1st manuscript), 2) 15th baton major key K.287 【performance】 Vienna octet member 【recording】 1957 (1), 1955 (2) 
"CD 14 "Mozart: Divertiment 1) No. 17 major diet K.334, 2) No. 10 major diploma K 247 [Performance] Vienna octet member [Recording] 1950 (1), 1952 (2)

" CD 15- 19 "Mozart: Dance Collection - Minuet, Contradance, German Dance, Lentra and others 
Mozart:" CD 15 "1) 7 Minuet K.65 a, 2) Minuet K. 122, 3) Contradans K. 123, 4) 6 One Minuet K. 104, 6) Minuet K. 105, 6) 19 Minuet K. 103, 7) 6 Minuet K.61 h [Recording] 1964 (1), 1966 (2, 4, 7), 1965 (3, 5, 6) 
"CD 16" 1) Minuet K.61G, 2) six minuets K.164,3) 16 minuets K.176,4) 4 single Control dance K. 101, 5) 4 contestants K.267, 6) 3 Minuet K.363, 7) 5 (6) Minuet K.461, 8) Minuet with two contractions K.463, 9 ) 6 Contrudance K.462 【Recording】 1966 (1, 2, 4, 6, 7), 1965 (3), 1964 (5, 8, 9)
"CD 17" 1) 6 German dances K.509, 2) control dance K.534 "thunderstorm", 3) contolance K.535 "battle", 4) 3 contrail dance K.535 a, 5) 6 German Dance K.536, 6) 6 German Dances K.567, 7) 12 Minuet K.568 【Recording】 1964 (1, 6, 7), 1966 (2, 4, 5), 1965 3) 
"CD 18" 1) 6 German Dances K.571, 2) 12 Minuet K.585, 3) 12 German Dances K.586, 4) Controldance K.587 "Heroes Coburg's Victory", 5 Overture and Three Contraces K. 106 [Recording] 1965 (1, 5), 1966 (2, 4), 1964 (3) 
"CD 19" 1) 6 Minuet K.599, 2) 6 One German Dance K.600, 3) 4 Minuet K. 601, 4) 4 German Dances K. 602, 5) 2 Contradans K. 603, 6) 2 Minuet K. 604, 7) 3 Germany Musical K. 605, 8) Six Lentlers K. 606, 9) Contradans K. 607 "Women's Victory", 10) 5 Contradans K .609, 11) Contrudance K.610 "Nasty girls" [Recording] 1965 (1, 3-5, 9-11), 1964 (2), 1966 (6-8) 
[Performance] Willy Boskovski (conductor) Vienna Mozart Ensemble (CD 15-CD 19)
"CD 20" Mozart: 1) Le Petit-Rian K.299 b, 2) ballet music for the opera "Idomeneo" K.367, 3) march from the opera "Idomeneo" K.366, 4) for horn Concerto in Wind Rondo Koho Major K.371 【Performance】 Roland Berger (Horn), Willy Boskowski (Conductor) Vienna Mozart · Ensemble 【Recording】 1966 (1-3), 1967 (4) 
"CD 21 -28 "Mozart: Serenade, Cassassion and Divertimento 
Mozart:" CD 21 "Cassassion 1) K.63, 2) K.99, 3) Divertiment No. 7 K. 205 [Recording] 1970 (1, 2) , 1973 (3) 
"CD 22" 1) Cassassion K.100, Divertiment 2) No. 1 K. 113 (1 st), 3) K.136, 4) K.137, 5) K.138 [Recording] 1970 (1), 1968 (2), 1976 (3), 1978 (4, 5) 
"CD 23" Serenade 1) No. 3 K.185, 2) No. 4 K. 203 Record] 1968 (1), 1967 (2) 
"CD 24" 1) Serenade No. 5 K.204,2) Divertimento No. 15 K.287 [recording] 1976 (1), 1978 (2 ) 
"CD 25" 1) Divertiment No. 10 K.247, 2) Serenade No. 9 K.320 "Post Horn" 【Recording】 1978 (1), 1973 (2) 
"CD 26" 1) Serenade No. 7 K.250 "Hafner", 2) Divertiment No. 11 K.251 ("Nannana septet") [Recording] 1972 (1), 1973 (2)
"CD 27" 1) Serenade No. 6 K.239 "Serenata and Notturna", 2) Divertiment No. 17 K.334, 3) Serenade No. 13 K.525 "Aene Kleene Nacht Musique" [Recording] 1976 (1), 1974 (2), 1968 (3) 
"CD 28" 1) Divertiment 2nd K.131, 2) knotourno K.286, 3) Music joke K.522 【recording】
Willie Boskovsky (Conductor) Vienna Mozart Ensemble (CD 21-CD 28) 
"CD 29" Beethoven: 1) 12 contortions (1), 1978 (1), 1978 (2), 1970 WoO 14, 2) Romance 2nd F major Op.50, 3) 12 German Dances WoO 8, 4) Romance 1st Grand Prix Op. 40, 5) 11 Dances Wo O 17 ("Metart Link Dance Collection") [Performance ] Willie Boskovsky (violin & conductor) Vienna Mozart ensemble [recording] 1969 
"CD 30" R. shea Traus: 1) Life of the hero Op.40, 2) Zaratustra talks about Op. 30 [Performance] Willy Boskovsky (Solo Violin), Clemens Krauss (1), Herbert von Karajan (2) ) Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra 【Recording】 1952 (1), 1959 (2)
"CD 31" 1) Mozart: Serenade No. 7 innovation K.250 "Hafner", 2) R. Strauss: aristocratic town 【Performance】 Willy Boskovsky (violin), Friedrich Gurda (piano) (2) 1960 (1), 1966 (2) 
"CD 32" 1 (Recording) Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (Orchestra) Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (Orchestra) Vann Philharmonic Orchestra (Orchestra), Emmanuel Bravets (Cello) (2), Carl Muninger (1), Lorin Maesere ) Brahms: Hungarian Dance Collection WoO 1, 2) Dvorak: Slav Dance Collection Op. 72 【Performances】 Willy Boskowski (conductor) London Symphony Orchestra [Recording] 1974 
"CD 33" Grieg: 1) Suite "From the Holborg Era" Op. 40, 2) 2 sad melodies Op.34, 3) 2 Norwegian melodies Op.63, 4) "Pale Gynt" first song Op.46 2nd song: death of Oze, 5) Suite "Crusader's warrior Sigir" Op. 56 3rd Song: Loyalty March March 【Writing】 Willy Boskovsky (Conductor) National Philharmonic Orchestra 【Recording】 1974 "CD 34" [Johann Strauss · Concert] J. Strauss II: 1) Champagne Polka Op.211, 2) Vienna temperament Op.354, 3) New Pizzicato Polka Op.449, 4) love song Op.114, 5) Josef Strauss: Good mood Op.281, J. Strauss II: 6) Explosion Polka Op.43, 7) Vienna 's Bonbon Op. 307, 8) Persia Marching Op.289, 9) Overture from the Kikuma Opera "Kurumama Grass" [Recording] 1957
"CD 35" [carnival festival in Vienna] 1) J. Strauss II: Hungarian million years old Op.332, 2) Josef Strauss: Celestial music Op.235, J. Strauss II: 3) Bandit Gallop Op.378 , 4) life of artist Op.316, 5) thunder and lightning Op.324, 6) morning newspaper Op.279, Joseph Strauss: 7) talkative cute mouth Op.245, 8) My life is love and Pleasure Op.263 【Recording】 1958 
"CD 36" [Philharmonic Ball] 1) J. Strauss II: Hunting Op.373 (from the Catholic opera "Vienna's Cagliostro"), 2) Joseph Strauss: **** Op. 212, 3) J. Strauss II & Josef Strauss: Pizzicato Polka, 4) J. Strauss II: Spring Voice Op.410, 5) Josef Strauss: Without a grudge Op.271, J. Strauss II : 6) Beautifully Blue Danube Op.314, 7) Egypt Marching Op.335, 8) Josef Strauss: Transformer Akzion Op.184, 9) J. Strauss II: Chamber Orchestra Op.257 【Recording】 1959 
"CD 37" [Graduation Memorial Ball] 1) J. Strauss II: Ballet "Graduation Memorial Ball" 2) Weber: Invitation to Butoh Op. 65 (Berlioz's) [Recording] 1960 (1), 1959 (2)
"CD 38" 1) Josef Strauss: Blacksmith's Polka Op.269, 2) J. Strauss II: Emperor Daimyo Op. 437, 3) Josef Strauss: Jockey Op.278, J. Strauss II: 4) Lemon flower blooming place Op.364, 5) Napoleon marching Op.156, 6) Ziehler: Polonaise of a fan Op.525, 7) J. Strauss I: Study of Lorelei = line Op. 154, J. Strauss II: 8) Bat 's Cadilla Op. 363, 9) Sen no Yoru Monogatari Op. 346 [Recording] 1961 
"CD 39" [Story of Vienna Woods] J. Strauss II: 1) Spain March March, Op.433, 2) Rose of the Tropical Op.388, 3) Joseph Strauss: Shortly Op.240, 4) J. Strauss II: Friendship Op.367 (Kirikori Kiki " ), 5) Eduard Strauss: The tape was cut Op.45, 6) Josef Strauss: Burning love Op.129, J. Strau II: 7) Woods of the story Op.325,8) up broke polka Op.269,9) J. Strauss 1 II: Radetzky March Op.228 [recording] 1962 
"CD 40" [New Year's Concert] J. Strauss II: 1) Prelude from the opera "Gypsy Baron", 2) Tourist train Op. 281, 3) Sake, woman, song Op.333, 4) Op.336, 5 in the crapfen forest, 5) 6) Josef Strauss: Watercolor painting Op.258, J. Strauss II: 7) Trich Tchcić Polka Op.214, 8) Take hands and hold hands Op. 443 【Recording】 1965
"CD 41" [New Year · Concert] 1) J. Strauss II: Overture from the Kiriostro of the Vienna, 2) Joseph Strauss: Dinamidden Waltz Op.173, 3) J. Strauss II: Chal 4) Joseph · Strauss: Tonbo Op. 204, J. Strauss II: 5) Prelude from the Queen 's Race Handkerchief, 6) Messenger of the Carnival Op.270 , Josef Strauss: 7) Small Windmill Op.57, 8) Austrian village Tsubame Op.164, 9) J. Strauss II: Cheating heart Op.319 【Recording】 1967 
"CD 42" [Dances of Old Vienna ] 1) J. Strauss I: Passion for Young People Op. 90, 2) J. Strauss II: Song of Love Op. 114, 3) Schubert: Four Waltzes and Four Ecosees Op.145, 4) Joseph · Strauss: Good old days Op.26, J. Strauss I: 5) Inn People gallop Op. 111, 6) Tivoli Luce Op. 36 b, 7) Exeter Polka Op. 249, 8) Runner: Pest Waltz Op.93, 9) Schubert: Four waltzes and two ecological cages Op.145 , 10) Runner: Hunter's pleasure Op. 82 [Recording] 1967
"Overture of Old Vienna & Vienna Imperial (New Year's Concert 1970)" [Overture of Old Vienna] 1) J. Strauss II: Overture from "Komori", 2) Nicolai: Opera "Windy Overture from Overture "3) Reshannieck: Overture from the opera" Donna · Diana ", 4) J. Strauss II: Overture from" Otis Metalsarem ", 5) Overture from the Opera Ball" Op. , [Vienna Imperial (New Year's Concert 1970)] J. Strauss II: 6) Emperor Franz Joseph I Life-saving Celebration March Op. 126, 7) Irie's Waltz Op.411 (One Operation in the Venice ), 8) Orpheus · Cadilla Op.236, 9) Matsuyuki Grass Op.143, 10) Overture from "Kikuma Grass" 」, 11) One Imperial City, One Vienna is Op.291, 12) Nice! Op.41,13) Orpheus · Cadrillo Op.236 【Recording】 1968 (1-5), 1969 (6-13) 
"CD 44" [Happy New Year] 1) J. Strauss II
Eduard Strauss: Shadow Cadrilles, Joseph Strauss: 2) Talking Woman Op.144, 3) Hurried Op.230, 4) J. Strauss II: Chaldash (from the Korori Opera), 5) Eduardo · Strauss: Lovely feeling Op.75, 6) J. Strauss II: Overture from the opera "Indigo and 40 thieves", 7) Josef Strauss: Modern woman Op.282, 8) Eduard Strauss: Op.259, 9) J. Strauss II: Op. 361 at my home, Joseph Strauss: 10) Capricious Op.241, 11) Op.133 on vacation trips [Recording] 1970 
"CD 45" Welcome the New Year] J. Strauss: 1) Betrayers Op.326, 2) North Sea Picture Op. 390, 3) Annen Polka Op. 117, 4) Mephisto's Hell's Cry Op. 101, 5) Russian March Op.426, 6) acceleration diplomatism Op.234, 7) I like you Op. 372, 8) love and dance Enthusiasm Op.393,9) Josef Strauss: woman's emotions Op.166,10) J. Strauss II: Op.340 enjoy life [recording] 1971
"CD 46" [New Year In Vienna] 1) Soupe: Overture from "Queen Opera" Galatiea, J. Strauss II: 2) Hymns for Women Op.315, 3) Thunder and Electric Light Op. Morning newspaper Op.279, 5) Joseph Strauss: Shortly before Op.240, 6) J. Strauss II: Explosion Polka Op.43, 7) Lehar: Gold and silver Op.79, J. Strauss 1 World: 8) Spur Gallop Op. 42, 9) Pikeke and Puffkeke Op.235, 10) J. Strauss II: Persia Marching Op.289, 11) Zealur: Welcome Op.518 [Recording] 1972 
" CD 47 "[New Year · Concert] J. Strauss II: 1) Overture from the" Carnival of Rome ", 2) Memories of Covent Garden Op.329, 3) Joy of singing Op.328, 4) Horse racing Gallop Op.29, 5) Beautifully Blue Danube Op.314, 6) Target aim Op.478, 7) Josef Strauss: Rudolfusheim People Op.152 8) J. Strauss I: Celestial music Op.235, J. Strauss II: 9) Tiktak · Polka Op. 365 (from the Korori duet), 10) Chamber Orchestra Op.257 [Recording] 1973 Year
"CD 48" [New Year's Concert "Live from Vienna"] J. Strauss II: 1) Prelude from the Kikuma Opera "Kurumama Grass", 2) Op. 361, 3) 3) Town and Country Op. 4) Love Song Op. 114, 5) Explosion Polka Op. 43, 6) Annen Polka Op. 117, 7) Afflicted Heart Op.319, 8) Hunting Op.373 (From the Opera "Vienna's Cagliostro") , 9) Chardash (from the opera "Knight Pasman"), 10) Chamber Orchestra Op.257, 11) Tourist train Op.281, 12) J. Strauss I: Radeczy Marching [Recording] 1975 
"CD 49 "[Prosit! 150 Years of Josef Strauss] Joseph Strauss: 1) Uggur Op.212, 2) Jockey Op.278, 3) Good Hop Op.281, 4) Trans Ackon Op.184, 5) Blacksmith Polka Op.269, 6) Austria's village Tsubame Op.164, 7) Without worry Op.271, 8) In haste Op.230, 9) My life is love and joy Op.263, 10) Talkative cute mouth Op .245 【Recording】 1976
"CD 50" [New Year's Day Concert In Vienna 1979] 1) J. Strauss I: Study of Lorelei = Lines Op.154, 2) J. Strauss II: Like You Op. 372, 3) Eduard · Strauss: without giving a brake Op.238, 4) J. Strauss II: wine, woman, singing Op.333, 5) J. Strauss I: modern woman Op.282, 6) Zeala: Welcome Op .518, 7) SUPPE: Overture from "Kiki opera" "beautiful GALAATEA", 8) J. STRAUS II in Op. 361, 9) Joseph Strauss: Small water mill Op.57, 10) J. Strauss II: 11) J. Strauss II 
Joseph Strauss: Pizzicato Polka, 12) Joseph Strauss: Rudolfusheim People Op.152, J. Strauss II: 13) Josef Strauss II : Joseph Strauss: Pizzicato Polka, 12) Joseph Strauss: Hunting Op.373 (from the opera "Cagliostro in Vienna"), 14) floating Heart Op.319,15) The Blue Danube Op.314,16) J. Strauss 1 II: Radetzky March Op.228 [recording] 1979 
[performance] Vienna State Opera Choir (CD 47: 3, 5) , Willie Boskovsky (conductor) Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra (CD 34 - CD 41, CD 43 - CD 50), Boskovsky ensemble (CD 42)

"DVD 1" "New Year Concert 1974" 
"DVD 2" "New Year · Concert 1963 - 1979 " 
Bonus Documentary" Willie Boskovsky "


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Granate

Pay attention to the contents. All the Operas are conducted by John Nelson plus the Te Deum. Faust by Nagano, Symphonie Fantastique by Jean Martinon, Requiem by Fremaux, Enfance by Gardiner. *Released January 18, 2019*.


----------



## Rmathuln

Granate said:


> Pay attention to the contents. All the Operas are conducted by John Nelson plus the Te Deum. Faust by Nagano, Symphonie Fantastique by Jean Martinon, Requiem by Fremaux, Enfance by Gardiner. *Released January 18, 2019*.


Link to product

Berlioz Complete Works - Various Artists


----------



## Rmathuln

Juilliard String Quartet Complete RCA Recordings


----------



## wkasimer

Rmathuln said:


> Juilliard String Quartet Complete RCA Recordings


It's about time!


----------



## JohnD

Rmathuln said:


> Juilliard String Quartet Complete RCA Recordings


I don't see this on amazon.com. When does it come out?


----------



## SixFootScowl

JohnD said:


> I don't see this on amazon.com. When does it come out?


Maybe search for it on PrestoClassical.co.uk or on Bookbutler.com under the music tab.


----------



## Rmathuln

JohnD said:


> I don't see this on amazon.com. When does it come out?


European release date is 01/18/2019
The text under the cover picture is a link to Amazon.de
Amazon.com listings usually don't show until a few weeks after the listings first appear in Europe.


----------



## JohnD

Rmathuln said:


> European release date is 01/18/2019
> The text under the cover picture is a link to Amazon.de
> Amazon.com listings usually don't show until a few weeks after the listings first appear in Europe.


Many thanks! 2019!


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## wkasimer

Rmathuln said:


>


Looking forward to this, even if it doesn't include her more recent recordings for Mirare.


----------



## Ras

*S. Ozawa is back with a new recording on Decca of Beethoven's 9th symphony.: 
*









*Earlier Decca released a cd with the first symphony and the first piano concerto which is just smoking freaking hot!!!:*


----------



## Ras

*Chung and the One Korea Orchestra*

*Myung-Whun Chung is trying to make peace between North and South Korea by starting a youth orchestra* with musicians from both sides of the border - sort of like what Daniel Barenboim attempted in the middle east with his East-Western Divan orchestra or what ever it's called. Chung like Barenboim is starting out with *Beethoven:*


----------



## Ras

*I've never heard about any of these performers before - but it's on Sony:*


----------



## Rmathuln

https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2018/11/19/1111


----------



## rosin

*First release of APR's new series: THE FRENCH PIANO SCHOOL*















https://www.mdt.co.uk/the-french-piano-school-complete-mariusfrancois-gaillard-apr-2cds-1.html
Cannot Wait


----------



## Granate

Decca will release the Bruckner and Mahler cycles by Bernard Haitink in Amsterdam in separate sets on March 1st 2019. Of course, this is the Brahms, Bruckner Mahler box still on print for 57€.

Like they were really different interpretations :lol:

I could also see a Berlioz Rediscovered 8CD box by John Eliot Gardiner with the OReR set for January 25th.

And here you have a wide picture of the phisical Warner Berlioz set


----------



## Itullian

No info on contents yet.
Out 1-19-2019


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## wkasimer

Rmathuln said:


>


These recordings have actually been around for a while - has anyone heard them?


----------



## Ras

*SIGISWALD KUIJKEN The Concertos. La Petite Bande. Accent 10cds *


> This 10CD-set - the second box to celebrate Sigiswald Kuijken's 75th birthday - presents the complete recordings of concertos made by La Petite Bande and Kuijken on the Accent label. The recordings were made between 2007 and 2016 and include important standard repertoire such as Vivaldi's Four Seasons and Flute Concertos, Bach's Brandenburg Concertos and Orchestral Suites and Haydn's Symphonies nos. 68.


----------



## Ras

*BACH Leipzig -Christmas Cantatas. P. Herreweghe --- Carolyn Sampson, Dorothee Blotzky-Mields, Ingeborg Danz, Mark Padmore. Harmonia Mundi 2cds *









*BACH Weihnachtsoratorium. Sunhae Im, Petra Noskaiova, Stephan Scherpe, Jan Van Der Crabben, La Petite Bande, Sigiswald Kuijken. Challenge Classics 2SACDs*









*ST. THOMAS BOYS CHOIR LEIPZIG Bach - Die Thomaner, St. Matthew Passion, Mass in B Minor. Accentus 4DVDs or 3 Blu-Rays*


----------



## Ras

*HAYDN Fantasia in C major, Menuetti Variationen, Deutsche Tanze. Jeno Jando. Naxos*









*HAYDN Piano and Cello Concertos. Martha Argerich, Mischa Maisky, Amadeus Chamber Orchestra / Agniezka Duezmal. NIFC*








*HAYDN String Quartets Vol. 10. Leipziger Streichquartett. MDG *









*MICHAEL HAYDN / JOSEPH HAYDN Horn Concertos. Premysl Vojta, Fabrice Millischer. C-Avi *


----------



## Ras

*MOZART The String Quintets No. 1-6. Klenke Quartett / Harald Schoneweg. Accentus Music 3cds *


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## SixFootScowl

Rmathuln said:


>


Tempted to buy this set just for the beautiful cover image. Would look great on the coffee table. LP sized set would be ideal for that.

But please don't tease us. Provide a link to this release. I can't find it.


----------



## Rmathuln

Fritz Kobus said:


> Tempted to buy this set just for the beautiful cover image. Would look great on the coffee table. LP sized set would be ideal for that.
> 
> But please don't tease us. Provide a link to this release. I can't find it.


https://www.amazon.de/s/ref=sr_st_date-desc-rank?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅZÕÑ&keywords=craft&fst=as%3Aoff&rh=n%3A255882%2Cn%3A255966%2Ck%3Acraft&qid=1543874303&sort=date-desc-rank


----------



## Itullian




----------



## SixFootScowl

Rmathuln said:


> https://www.amazon.de/s/ref=sr_st_date-desc-rank?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅZÕÑ&keywords=craft&fst=as%3Aoff&rh=n%3A255882%2Cn%3A255966%2Ck%3Acraft&qid=1543874303&sort=date-desc-rank


That link did not work. This one does: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07KLCRT9G
The oddball thing about it is there are two conductors and two orchestras listed.

Interesting the German Amazon has a category for classical music. Show the Germans have good taste in music. Also, it is not listed on Canada or US Amazon and is listed as currently unavailable on the UK Amazon.


----------



## wkasimer

Fritz Kobus said:


> That link did not work. This one does: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07KLCRT9G
> The oddball thing about it is there are two conductors and two orchestras listed.


That's because Telarc doesn't have an integral set. Shaw recorded the 8th, and Levi or Lopez-Cobos recorded the rest of the symphonies.



> Interesting the German Amazon has a category for classical music


. 
So did US Amazon until a couple of years ago.


----------



## SixFootScowl

wkasimer said:


> That's because Telarc doesn't have an integral set. Shaw recorded the 8th, and Levi or Lopez-Cobos recorded the rest of the symphonies.


Well, maybe they ought to release Ferenc Fricsay's 6 Beethoven symphonies interleaved with the remaining 3.


----------



## Rmathuln

B07KLQRNG9


----------



## Rmathuln

B07KLCRTMH


----------



## Rmathuln

B07K14BNCT


----------



## Itullian

Berlioz on period instruments.


----------



## Rmathuln

No pictures yet but a new box showed up on JPC today with 42 CDs of the complete Deutsche Grammophin recordings of Carlo Maria Giulini

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/carlo-maria-giulini-complete-recordings-on-deutsche-grammophon/hnum/8862893


----------



## Rmathuln

No pictures yet but a new box showed up on JPC today with 21 CDs of the complete Deutsche Grammophin orchestral recordings of Christiam Thielmann

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/christian-thielemann-the-orchestral-recordings-on-deutsche-grammophon/hnum/8862871


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07J33SHN6


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07J33SHZD/


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07KZKCPR5


----------



## Granate

Rmathuln said:


> No pictures yet but a new box showed up on JPC today with 21 CDs of the complete Deutsche Grammophon orchestral recordings of Christiam Thielmann
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/christian-thielemann-the-orchestral-recordings-on-deutsche-grammophon/hnum/8862871


That title doesn't make many sense unless the conductor has finished his contract with the label. TBH, there aren't many jewels from his early career apart from Eine Alpensinfonie. I like him much more from his Dresden era (which I hope to last for decades).


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07KLPTWNB


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07J34Y55P


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07KM16SYJ


----------



## Guest

Here's a question.

Recently Universal has been doing these CD+Blue Ray sets, like this one:










https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-10-Sy...qid=1544571825&sr=8-1&keywords=mahler+kubelik

The Blue Ray disc contains a new 24-bit, 96 kHz master. Are the CDs the same old masters they've been selling for years, or are the CDs based on the new master that was made for the Blue Ray disc? Information of the DG web site only brags about the Blue Ray master, no mention of the CDs.

Can anyone say for this (or one of the similar releases) whether the CDs are derived from the new master, or just the old discs repackaged?

Also, is it possible to rip a Blue Ray disc to a lossless audio file (FLAC)?


----------



## Rogerx

Due for release on 14th Dec 2018


----------



## Kiki

Baron Scarpia said:


> ...
> Also, is it possible to rip a Blue Ray disc to a lossless audio file (FLAC)?


Yes. I've been doing that for years.

There are two ways.

1.

If a blu-ray disc supports the mShuttle service (most Pure Audio blu-rays do. Video blu-rays usually don't), you can -

a) Load it onto a blu-ray drive on a PC/Mac, navigate through the folders, and you will find the FLAC files on the disc!

b) Say you don't have a blu-ray drive, then load it onto your network-enabled blu-ray player, then from your computer's browser, connect to your blu-ray player (i.e. http://<your_blu-ray_player_IP>), then you can download the FLAC files from your blu-ray player to your computer.

2.

If the disc does not support mShuttle, or the above does not work, then you will need to use ripping tools on a computer with a blu-ray drive.

Nowadays there are plenty of dedicated, "one-click" tools that can rip blu-ray audio into FLAC or any lossless format without re-sampling. A search on "how to convert blu-ray audio into flac" will show you many. However, I've not yet come across one that is free, but then I have not followed this closely.

My method is highly manual but the (Windows) tools are free. I use _DVDPassKey_ for decrypting (needed only for encrypted discs), then _eac3to_ for reading, and _HdBrStreamExtractor_ as a frontend to eac3to, plus a lot of manual editing to create a cue sheet for the single FLAC output. It's not trivial, but it works so I stick with it. (Don't know if there's any equivalent on Mac though.)


----------



## Guest

Kiki said:


> Yes. I've been doing that for years.
> 
> There are two ways.
> 
> 1.
> 
> If a blu-ray disc supports the mShuttle service (most Pure Audio blu-rays do. Video blu-rays usually don't), you can -
> 
> a) Load it onto a blu-ray drive on a PC/Mac, navigate through the folders, and you will find the FLAC files on the disc!
> 
> b) Say you don't have a blu-ray drive, then load it onto your network-enabled blu-ray player, then from your computer's browser, connect to your blu-ray player (i.e. http://<your_blu-ray_player_IP>), then you can download the FLAC files from your blu-ray player to your computer.
> 
> 2.
> 
> If the disc does not support mShuttle, or the above does not work, then you will need to use ripping tools on a computer with a blu-ray drive.
> 
> Nowadays there are plenty of dedicated, "one-click" tools that can rip blu-ray audio into FLAC or any lossless format without re-sampling. A search on "how to convert blu-ray audio into flac" will show you many. However, I've not yet come across one that is free, but then I have not followed this closely.
> 
> My method is highly manual but the (Windows) tools are free. I use _DVDPassKey_ for decrypting (needed only for encrypted discs), then _eac3to_ for reading, and _HdBrStreamExtractor_ as a frontend to eac3to, plus a lot of manual editing to create a cue sheet for the single FLAC output. It's not trivial, but it works so I stick with it. (Don't know if there's any equivalent on Mac though.)


Option 1 sounds too good to be true. There are FLAC files on a blue ray pure audio? I wish I had one to try it out. I'm not anxious to pay for a blue ray audio disc and find out I can't play it.


----------



## Kiki

Baron Scarpia said:


> Option 1 sounds too good to be true. There are FLAC files on a blue ray pure audio? I wish I had one to try it out. I'm not anxious to pay for a blue ray audio disc and find out I can't play it.


Don't open the champagne yet, captain!

If a Pure Audio blu-ray supports mShuttle, i.e. it contains downloadable FLAC files, it should say so on the back cover (e.g. Trondheim Solistene's Tchaikovsky/Nielsen disc from 2L), or it will state in plain English that it contains downloadable audio files that you can transfer to your computer (e.g. Colin Davis' Nielsen set from LSO).

Here's where the FLAC files are located on the Colin Davis/Nielsen blu-ray disc.


However, mShuttle support on Pure Audio blu-ray is not a given. I have two Pure Audio blu-rays from DG, Karajan's Mahler 5 and Kleiber's Beethoven 5/7. They don't state mShuttle on the back cover and they don't contain downloadable FLAC files! I had to rip the 24/96 files using the cumbersome method 2.

The back cover of the Kubelik Mahler blu-ray set also does not state mShuttle. My guess is it does not contain downloadable FLAC files either... Talk about a "major" label!


----------



## Guest

Oh well, back to square one. Method 2 is not for me. 

Thanks for all the insights!


----------



## Rmathuln

So far only the opera releases feature new masterings on the CDs too.
I use AnyDVD to decrypt and DVD Audio Extractor to rip to hires flac


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07JZVP6VQ/


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07J34Y54S


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07KZKCFYF


----------



## Ras

*REBEL / TELEMANN Terpsichore. Apotheosis of Baroque Dance. Le Concert Des Nations / Jordi Savall. Alia Vox SACD * - a 2017 recording being released now.


----------



## Guest

Ok, I downloaded the Hi-Rez (24/96) version of the 9th symphony and compared with the FLAC files I got from the old CD master (dating to 1989), just to see if there really is anything on that tape that they failed to get on the first go round, not so much because of the high resolution, but because they might have takes more care to find the best sources, etc, on the second go around.

I'll be damned if I can hear any difference.

So the fancy new master is off my list, and this one is on:












Baron Scarpia said:


> Here's a question.
> 
> Recently Universal has been doing these CD+Blue Ray sets, like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mahler-10-Sy...qid=1544571825&sr=8-1&keywords=mahler+kubelik
> 
> The Blue Ray disc contains a new 24-bit, 96 kHz master. Are the CDs the same old masters they've been selling for years, or are the CDs based on the new master that was made for the Blue Ray disc? Information of the DG web site only brags about the Blue Ray master, no mention of the CDs.
> 
> Can anyone say for this (or one of the similar releases) whether the CDs are derived from the new master, or just the old discs repackaged?
> 
> Also, is it possible to rip a Blue Ray disc to a lossless audio file (FLAC)?


----------



## Rmathuln

Baron Scarpia said:


> Ok, I downloaded the Hi-Rez (24/96) version of the 9th symphony and compared with the FLAC files I got from the old CD master (dating to 1989), just to see if there really is anything on that tape that they failed to get on the first go round, not so much because of the high resolution, but because they might have takes more care to find the best sources, etc, on the second go around.
> 
> I'll be damned if I can hear any difference.
> 
> So the fancy new master is off my list, and this one is on:


For the BluRay/CD combo question:

For most of the non-opera releases the CDs DO NOT contain newly-remastered audio, especially not derived from whatever was used for the audio that is found on the BluRay disc.
The Mahler CDs are not newly-remastered. Nor are the CDs in the Kempff Schubert, Böhm Mozart Sym., or Amadeus Beethoven sets.

The operas all say at the top of the front cover that the CDs are also remastered, and in my experience they sound like it.

Some non-opera sets do say the CDs are also remastered at the top of the box - The Kertesz Dvorak, Accardo Paganini, and Maazel Sibelius for example. I assume the CDs are NOT newly remastered unless it is specifically indicated that they are on the box cover.


----------



## Rmathuln

https://tower.jp/item/4842596/セルジウ・チェリビダッケ～DG＆DECCA-レコーディング全集

https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2018/12/14/1111


----------



## Granate

Future Bruckner releases
No.3 - Zehetmair, Musikcollegium (December 7th 2018)
No.4 - Luisi, ZurPhil (January 25th 2019)
No.9 - SKD, Thielemann (January 11th 2019)
No.9 - SOdBR, Jansons (February 1st 2019)

February 22nd 2019
Shostakovich - Symphonies No.6 & No.7 - BSO, Jansons - DG

March 8th 2019
Mozart - Don Giovanni - Fricsay - DG Remastered + BluRay
Berlioz - La Damnation de Faust - Markevitch - DG Remastered + BluRay
Los Angeles Philharmonic - 35 CDs - DG Box

That's all that got my attention


----------



## philoctetes

Ras said:


> *REBEL / TELEMANN Terpsichore. Apotheosis of Baroque Dance. Le Concert Des Nations / Jordi Savall. Alia Vox SACD * - a 2017 recording being released now.]


I already have it and my first impression was that the strings were in tune, something that bothered me with Savall lately.. and Savall's tempos seem to be gaining speed as he ages... this slightly reminds me of Pinnock's way with Telemann... but I guess it's also consistent with the "dance" theme of the album...


----------



## philoctetes

This looks very attractive but I only know her Messiaen for Erato which I love


----------



## Josquin13

philoctetes writes, "I already have it and my first impression was that the strings were in tune" I assume you mean "out of tune"?

Loriod's Vega recordings have a good reputation--I see they included 11 world premieres. However, I believe I've heard one or two of her Vega recordings in the past, and recall that her Erato remakes sounded better. I also seem to vaguely recall that I preferred her Erato performances. Does anyone like Loriod's Vega Messiaen performances more than her Erato discs?

As for the Kubelik's Mahler, I'm confused, are you saying that the 24-bit, 96 kHz master is strictly done for the blu-ray disc and not for the CDs? and that they're still using the same old 1980s CD masters? Has the set never been remastered in 24-bit, 96 kHz since? I know the first symphony was remastered on "original image bit-processing" by DG, as it was issued individually: https://www.amazon.com/Gustav-Mahler-Symphony-Fischer-Dieskau-Orchestra/dp/B00FW69B9S. So, couldn't the whole set have been remastered in 24-bit, 96 kHz at sometime during the 2000s (maybe 2015?), so that there was no need to remaster it for the new blu-ray set? Personally, I don't like the 1980s CDs, as the orchestral sound is thin & lacks amplitude on my stereo. I even bought Japanese imports to try to improve the situation, but with no luck. So, I'd be eager to update my set, if that's possible? as I think very highly of Kubelik's Mahler.


----------



## Rmathuln

Josquin13 said:


> philoctetes writes, "I already have it and my first impression was that the strings were in tune" I assume you mean "out of tune"?
> 
> Loriod's Vega recordings have a good reputation--I see they included 11 world premieres. However, I believe I've heard one or two of her Vega recordings in the past, and recall that her Erato remakes sounded better. I also seem to vaguely recall that I preferred her Erato performances. Does anyone like Loriod's Vega Messiaen performances more than her Erato discs?
> 
> As for the Kubelik's Mahler, I'm confused, are you saying that the 24-bit, 96 kHz master is strictly done for the blu-ray disc and not for the CDs? and that they're still using the same old 1980s CD masters? Has the set never been remastered in 24-bit, 96 kHz since? I know the first symphony was remastered on "original image bit-processing" by DG, as it was issued individually: https://www.amazon.com/Gustav-Mahler-Symphony-Fischer-Dieskau-Orchestra/dp/B00FW69B9S. So, couldn't the whole set have been remastered in 24-bit, 96 kHz at sometime during the 2000s (maybe 2015?), so that there was no need to remaster it for the new blu-ray set? Personally, I don't like the 1980s CDs, as the orchestral sound is thin & lacks amplitude on my stereo. I even bought Japanese imports to try to improve the situation, but with no luck. So, I'd be eager to update my set, if that's possible? as I think very highly of Kubelik's Mahler.


Correct about the remastering for the Kubelik. Only the BluRay disk has prevously unissued remastered audio.


----------



## philoctetes

I meant what I said, and to clarify, I thought the strings were "not in tune" on a previous Savall release that included some Telemann. On this release, the strings are not so scrappy at all. And I actually enjoyed the CD more the second time I played it, which is a good sign. The winds are as excellent as expected.

I read that stuff about getting music files off Blu-Ray players and connected mine to my network. Now I can ping it but not sure what else I can do. As if I needed one more port to jump through.


----------



## Rogerx

Out mid January.
Also on DVD / Blu Ray- L.P


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07KZGKX4S/


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07KZKCG1T/


----------



## DavidA

Baron Scarpia said:


> Ok, I downloaded the Hi-Rez (24/96) version of the 9th symphony and compared with the FLAC files I got from the old CD master (dating to 1989), just to see if there really is anything on that tape that they failed to get on the first go round, not so much because of the high resolution, but because they might have takes more care to find the best sources, etc, on the second go around.
> 
> I'll be damned if I can hear any difference.
> 
> So the fancy new master is off my list, and this one is on:


I have this set. Contains some very fine music making. The best all round sets of the Mahler, Schumann and Dvorak symphonies included, an interesting Rigoletto and a fine Lohengrin. The Beethoven symphonies sound rather old fashioned and leisurely but that is no bad thing as they are so musically played. And a superb account of Mendelssohn's Midsummer Night's Dream (sung in German) and other things I have not yet heard.


----------



## Rmathuln

Granate said:


> Future Bruckner releases
> No.3 - Zehetmair, Musikcollegium (December 7th 2018)
> No.4 - Luisi, ZurPhil (January 25th 2019)
> No.9 - SKD, Thielemann (January 11th 2019)
> No.9 - SOdBR, Jansons (February 1st 2019)
> 
> February 22nd 2019
> Shostakovich - Symphonies No.6 & No.7 - BSO, Jansons - DG
> 
> March 8th 2019
> Mozart - Don Giovanni - Fricsay - DG Remastered + BluRay
> Berlioz - La Damnation de Faust - Markevitch - DG Remastered + BluRay
> Los Angeles Philharmonic - 35 CDs - DG Box
> 
> That's all that got my attention


Add the Fournier Bach Cello Suites in CD/BluRay combo form

https://www.amazon.it/6-Suite-Violoncello-Fournier/dp/B07KZHBPHQ/


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/monteverdi-complete-madrigals/hnum/8894027


----------



## Ras

In January Paavo Jarvi is releasing a Sibelius cycle:


----------



## rosin

Robert Casadesus - the Complete Columbia Album Collection (65CD)
Announced to be released on March 1, 2019
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07KZHVTR4/
A "must have" to me. I have been waiting for it for several years.


----------



## McCrutchy

A new Rachel Podger double-disc Hybrid SACD from Channel Classics was just announced at Tower Japan. It will be released on April 30th, 2019.

Apparently, this is a world-premiere recording.

The only non-Japanese listing I can see is this French one, but the EAN is 0723385411192.


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/cat/4836471


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Eramire156

rosin said:


> Robert Casadesus - the Complete Columbia Album Collection (65CD)
> Announced to be released on March 1, 2019
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07KZHVTR4/
> A "must have" to me. I have been waiting for it for several years.


A must have for me as well.


----------



## joen_cph

_Yvonne Loriod. The Complete Vega Recordings._
Release early 2019.

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/yvonne-loriod-the-complete-vega-rec/hnum/8847527


----------



## Ras

*SCHUMANN Cello Concerto Op. 129 Gautier Capucon, Martha Argerich, Chamber Orchestra of Europe / Bernard Haitink. Erato*









*CHOPIN Nocturnes, Mazurkas, Berceuse, Sonata Opp. 55-58 Maurizio Pollini. Deutsche Grammophon*









*VOYAGE A VENISE A Venetian Story. Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin, Amandine Beyer,Gli Incogniti, Concerto Palatino. Harmonia Mundi 3cds*









*BRAHMS: piano works played by Garrick Ohlsson on Hyperion:*









*It looks like Gardiner's Erato recording of Bach's Motets is finally back in print in a budget release so I can recommend it with a "clean conscious". *


----------



## rosin

Robert Casadesus - the Complete Columbia Album Collection (65CD)
now with a nice picture


----------



## rosin

Raymond Lewenthal - The Complete Rca And Columbia Album Collection (6CD)








Leonard Pennario - The Complete Rca Album Collection (12CD)


----------



## Granate

New Eloquence releases in 2019. Maybe you should subscribe to the channel. No sign of a reissue of Goodall's TUI for Decca.


----------



## gardibolt

As I was working on ripping the big Serkin box last night, I noticed that some of the cadenzas Serkin uses in the Mozart concerti are by Casadesus. Now there's respect.


----------



## joen_cph

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/cesar-franck-cesar-franck-edition/hnum/8786693

Some interesting, rare material there as well.


----------



## Itullian

March release.


----------



## Ras

*F. Colli - Bach on piano*

From the young pianist Federico Colli on Chandos:


----------



## Ras

*Haitink 11 CDs in a box*

*Bernard Haitink on BR Klassik in a box:
*


----------



## Rogerx

Ras said:


> From the young pianist Federico Colli on Chandos:
> 
> View attachment 111390


This one is outstanding!


----------



## Itullian

Recorded between 1956 and 1963, this survey of Loriod's extensive repertoire includes eleven world premiere recordings, a new remastering of her husband's Turangalîla-Symphonie, music by Liszt, Albéniz, Barraque, Webern and Boulez, and extensive booklet-notes by Loriod's friend and producer Claude Samuel and her student Roger Muraro (himself an acclaimed interpreter of Messiaen).

Available Format: 13 CDs
Jan 18 release date


----------



## Itullian

21 CDs charting the French pianist's five-decade relationship with the label, beginning with a Scarlatti recital from 1970 and including music by Bach, Beethoven, Brahms, Chopin, Fauré, Ravel, Satie and Dutilleux; the Schubert Impromptus and Moments Musicaux, Mendelssohn Piano Trios and Haydn Keyboard Concerto No. 4 receive their first global release on CD here.

Available Format: 21 CDs
June 18 release date.


----------



## Granate

Ras said:


> *Bernard Haitink on BR Klassik in a box:
> *


One of his most tempting releases, because it's like he was retiring this year. We have excellent news for the Bernard Haitink fandom. Decca will release on separate boxes his Bruckner and Mahler cycles: in remastered CDs and a Blu-ray.


















I don't know If I would ever own one of these boxes... Still waiting for the Chicago release, but I'm not too interested in Buying Mahler or Bruckner, when I don't own any Dvorak and I got hooked with the Staatskapelle Dresden recordings of Mozart Symphonies, conducted by Otmar Suitner.


----------



## Ras

*Abbado, Barenboim and Bruggen - three conductors squashed into boxes*

Here are three new box-sets with previously released recordings by Abbado, Barenboim and Bruggen:

*Daniel Barenboim - The Complete Berlioz Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon* 
Orchestre de Paris, Daniel Barenboim
*To mark the 150th anniversary of Berlioz's death, *Deutsche Grammophon present a 10-CD collection of Barenboim's Paris recordings of works including Cléopâtre (with Jessye Norman), Béatrice et Bénédict and La Damnation de Faust (with Plácido Domingo, Yvonne Minton and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau), Les nuits d'été (with Kiri Te Kanawa), the Symphonie fantastique and Grande Messe des Morts.









*Jean-Philippe Rameau: Orchestral Suites 
The complete Philips & Glossa recordings
Frans Brüggen championed Rameau's music* throughout his career (both his first and final performances with the Orchestra of the Eighteenth Century included a suite from the operas), and this limited-edition 4-CD set includes the suites drawn from works including Castor et Pollux, Zoroastre and Naïs; the original recordings were praised for their 'impressively weighted sound, tight ensemble and excellent style' (Gramophone Guide) and 'tightly packed, colorfully expressive drama' (Classics Today).









*Claudio Abbado Edition 
A 25-DVD set *including the documentaries Hearing the Silence and The Silence before the Music, Europakonzerts from Stockholm, Palermo and Berlin, an Italian night from the Waldbühne, Mahler's First, Second and Fourth Symphonies from the Lucerne Festival, the Mozart Requiem, and complete Brandenburg Concertos.


----------



## Granate

Seriously? Aren't they ever selling the Audio rights of the Mahler Lucerne recordings to a label? What would be of Celibidache if he had only accepted to release a DVD cycle of his Bruckner concerts? Who watches a full concert after the Karajan TV years?


----------



## Red Terror

Too many box sets. Most of them are uneven. The last great box set was the complete Bartók on Decca. I own the Hungaroton set, which is also great.


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07LDC9C12/


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07LDFL2Y5/


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07M6TL69W/


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07MPK2J47


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07KXXZ7DX


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07KZ5NTKZ


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07FVFQF2L


----------



## wkasimer

Rmathuln said:


> https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07LDFL2Y5/


It's a shame that they're not reissuing the ABQ's later live cycle instead. This one has been continuously available cheaply for a couple of decades; the later one has always been hard to find, and I prefer it.


----------



## realdealblues

Granate said:


> Seriously? Aren't they ever selling the Audio rights of the Mahler Lucerne recordings to a label? What would be of Celibidache if he had only accepted to release a DVD cycle of his Bruckner concerts? Who watches a full concert after the Karajan TV years?


I watch them all the time, wish I could find more. Have all the Karajan DVD's, have Bernstein's Mahler, Beethoven, Brahms, etc. Have Buchbinder and Barenboim doing all the Beethoven Piano Sonatas on BluRay. Have the New Years Eve concerts, and many more. Love watching concerts on TV.


----------



## premont

wkasimer said:


> It's a shame that they're not reissuing the ABQ's later live cycle instead. This one has been continuously available cheaply for a couple of decades; the later one has always been hard to find, and I prefer it.


Is'n thr live cycle the one which (also?) has been released on DVD in three volumes?

https://www.amazon.de/Alban-Berg-Qu...&sr=1-5&keywords=beethoven+alban+berg+quartet


----------



## Granate

The only thing I regret about buying the set with the same remasters six months ago for 25€ is that I won't enjoy the original covers of the LP editions on the CDs. This is the Orchestral Strauss set to go for, with a price and performance quality so competitive that the Karajan ones become unnecessary (when they are as good or better than these, except in his average Metamorphoses).

New reissue, coming March 22nd


----------



## wkasimer

premont said:


> Is'n thr live cycle the one which (also?) has been released on DVD in three volumes?


It was also issued on CD in two volumes:

https://www.amazon.de/Sämtliche-Streichquartette-Vol-Wiener-Konzerthaus/dp/B000002RT1

https://www.amazon.de/Sämtliche-Streichquartette-Vol-Wiener-Opernhaus/dp/B000002RT2


----------



## jurianbai

I like to share my new found of string quartet in Amazon:

Geijer & Randel - Works for String Quartet - Norrköpingskvartetten
https://amzn.to/2SMYgdS

Composer : Erik Gustaf Geijer (12 January 1783 - 23 April 1847), Andreas Randel (6 October 1806-27 October 1864)
Performer : Norrköpingskvartetten

1. String Quartet No. 2 in B Flat Major: I. Allegro moderato assai 9:57
2. String Quartet No. 2 in B Flat Major: II. Molto vivace 5:03
3. String Quartet No. 2 in B Flat Major: III. Andante quasi 6:50
4. String Quartet No. 2 in B Flat Major: IV. Finale 9:56
5. String Quartet in F Minor: I. Allegro moderato 11:37
6. String Quartet in F Minor: II. Scherzo Vivace 6:54
7. String Quartet in F Minor: III. Adagio con espressivo 7:40
8. String Quartet in F Minor: IV. Allegro scherzando 7:57










Bargiel - String Quartets & String Octet - Orpheus Quartet 
https://amzn.to/2C5hDaJ

Composer : Woldemar Bargiel (3 October 1828 - 23 February 1897)

String Quartet No. 3 in A Minor, Op. 15b
String Quartet No. 4 in D Minor, Op. 47
String Octet in C Minor, Op. 15a
String Quartet No. 1
String Quartet No. 2


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07H5VVD7B


----------



## JohnD

Red Terror said:


> Too many box sets. Most of them are uneven. The last great box set was the complete Bartók on Decca. I own the Hungaroton set, which is also great.


Too many box sets??!! Impossible!


----------



## Ras

*Richard Strauss: Konzert fur Horn & Orchester Es-dur, Op. 11; Serenade Es-dur, Op. 7; Sonatine Nr. 1 F-dur, Op. 135* Conductor: Christian Thielmann.
On Spotify this album also includes the "Metamorphoses" - I don't know if that work is also on the cd, there is no mention of it on the cover.


----------



## Rmathuln

Granate said:


> One of his most tempting releases, because it's like he was retiring this year. We have excellent news for the Bernard Haitink fandom. Decca will release on separate boxes his Bruckner and Mahler cycles: in remastered CDs and a Blu-ray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know If I would ever own one of these boxes... Still waiting for the Chicago release, but I'm not too interested in Buying Mahler or Bruckner, when I don't own any Dvorak and I got hooked with the Staatskapelle Dresden recordings of Mozart Symphonies, conducted by Otmar Suitner.


Note that the two Haitink boxes specify at the top of the box that the CDs are remastered.
I am confident the CDs will be newly remastered, which was not the case with some recent CD/BluRay combos, like the Kubelik/Mahler, Kempff/Schubert, and Amadeus SQ/Beethoven.


----------



## Rangstrom

Granate said:


> New Eloquence releases in 2019. Maybe you should subscribe to the channel. No sign of a reissue of Goodall's TUI for Decca.


As for the Goodall Tristan, if you go to the Eloquence website it is listed under forthcoming releases and it is in an ad in the latest Fanfare, so it should show up before too long.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Granate

Bookbutler shows future reissues by Sony in the cheap white boxes:

George Szell: Dvorak & Smetana (7CDs)
Tal & Groethuysen: Complete piano music for four hands (7CDs)
Rudolf Serkin: Bach (3CDs)
Györgi Ligeti Masterworks (9CDs)

*Out April 26 2019*


----------



## Marinera

Granate said:


> Bookbutler shows future reissues by Sony in the cheap white boxes:
> 
> George Szell: Dvorak & Smetana (7CDs)
> Tal & Groethuysen: Complete piano music for four hands (7CDs)
> Rudolf Serkin: Bach (3CDs)
> Györgi Ligeti Masterworks (9CDs)
> 
> *Out April 26 2019*


Interesting, I would've liked to see them, but couldn't get any matching results when I searched in Bookbutler. Perhaps its search facility going wonky the same as amazon.


----------



## Granate

The "release date" facility in Bookbutler has gone wild too. It gives me headaches when I search by key word and I have to browse to the correct date instead of the most relevant. It's annoying. I have to search on amazon first, copy the ASIN and type it on the BB search bar.


----------



## Rogerx

Katherine Watson (soprano), Karine Deshayes (mezzo), Reinoud van Mechelen (tenor)

Le Concert Spirituel, Hervé Niquet performing; L'Opéra des Opéras.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## rosin

*Bruno Walter - The Complete Columbia Album Collection (77CD)*

1. CD Beethoven: Klavierkonzert Nr. 5 Es-Dur op. 73
2. CD Beethoven: Symphonien Nr. 3 "Eroica" & Nr. 5 (1941)
3. CD Beethoven: Symphonie Nr. 6 (1946); Schubert: Symphonie Nr. 8 "Unvollendete" (1947)
4. CD Beethoven: Violinkonzert op. 61 (1947); Mendelssohn: Violinkonzert e-moll op. 64; Scherzo aus Ein Sommernachtstraum op. 61
5. CD Mahler: Symphonie Nr. 4
6. CD Mozart: Symphonien Nr. 38 & 41 (1954 / 1945); Cosi fan tutte-Ouvertüre
7. CD Mozart: Arien aus Don Giovanni, Die Entführung aus dem Serail, Le Nozze di Figaro, Die Zauberflöte, Il Re pastore; Konzertarie KV 513; Alleluja aus Exsultate, jubilate KV 165
8. CD Schumann: Symphonie Nr. 3 "Rheinische"; Smetana: Die Moldau
9. CD Schubert: Symphonie Nr. 9 "Die Große" (1946); Brahms: Schicksalslied op. 54 (1941)
10. CD Dvorak: Symphonie Nr. 8; Slawischer Tanz op. 46 Nr. 1; Barber: Symphonie Nr. 1 op. 9
11. CD Mahler: Symphonie Nr. 5; Lieder und Gesänge aus der Jugendzeit (Auszüge)
12. CD Beethoven: Symphonie Nr. 3 "Eroica" (1949)
13. CD Beethoven: Symphonien Nr. 7 & 8 (1951 / 1942)
14. CD Beethoven: Symphonie Nr. 9 (1949)
15. CD Beethoven: Symphonien Nr. 2 & 4 (1952)
16. CD Strauss: Tod und Verklärung op. 24; Don Juan op. 20; Wagner: Siegfried-Idyll (1952 / 1953)
17. CD Mozart: Symphonien Nr. 35 "Haffner" & Nr. 40 (1953)
18. CD Mozart: Arien aus Der Schauspieldirektor, Die Entführung aus dem Serail, Le Nozze di Figaro, Die Zauberflöte, Don Giovanni
19. CD Beethoven: Symphonie Nr. 9 (1949 / 1953)
20. CD Mozart: Arien aus Le Nozze di Figaro; Konzertarien KV 513, 584, 612
21. CD Schumann: Frauenliebe & -leben op. 42; Dichterliebe op. 48
22. CD Beethoven: Symphonien Nr. 1 & 5 (1953)
23. CD Brahms: Symphonien Nr. 1 & 2 (1953)
24. CD Brahms: Symphonien Nr. 3 & 4 (1953 / 1951)
25. CD Brahms: Haydn-Variationen op. 56a; Tragische Ouvertüre op. 81; Akademische Festouvertüre op. 80; Ungarische Tänze Nr. 1, 3, 10, 17 (1953 / 1951)
26. CD Mahler: Symphonie Nr. 1; Bruckner: Te Deum (1954)
27. CD Mozart: Symphonien Nr. 25, 28, 29
28. CD Mozart: Symphonie Nr. 36 "Linzer" (mit Proben / 1955)
29. CD Mozart: Proben zur Symphonie Nr. 36 "Linzer
30. CD Mozart: Serenade Nr. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"; Menuette & Trios KV 568 Nr. 1 & KV 599 Nr. 5; Deutsche Tänze KV 620; Le Nozze di Figaro-Ouvertüre KV 620; Die Zauberflöte-Ouvertüre KV 620; Cosi fan tutte-Ouvertüre KV 588; Der Schauspieldirektor-Ouvertüre KV 486; Maurerische Trauermusik KV 477 (1954)
31. CD Haydn: Symphonien Nr. 96 & 102
32. CD Mozart: Requiem KV 626
33. CD Mozart: Symphonien Nr. 39 & 41 (1953 / 1956)
34. CD J. Strauss II: Kaiser-Walzer (1942 & 1956); Die Fledermaus-Ouvertüre; Wiener Blut; Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald; Der Zigeunerbaron-Ouvertüre; An der schönen blauen Donau
35. CD Schubert: Rosamunde D. 797 (Auszüge); Brahms: Konzert op. 102 für Violine, Cello & Orchester (1954)
36. CD Beethoven: Tripelkonzert op. 56; Leonore-Ouvertüre Nr. 3; Egmont-Ouvertüre op. 84
37. CD Mahler: Symphonie Nr. 2
38. CD Beethoven: Symphonie Nr. 6 "Pastorale" (1958)
39. CD Beethoven: Symphonie Nr. 3 "Eroica" (1958)
40. CD Symphonien Nr. 4 & 5 (1958)
41. CD Dvorak: Symphonien Nr. 8 & 9 "Aus der neuen Welt"
42. CD Mozart: Violinkonzerte Nr. 3 & 4
43. CD Beethoven: Symphonien Nr. 1 & 2 (1959)
44. CD Beethoven: Symphonien Nr. 7 & 8 (1958)
45. CD Beethoven: Symphonie Nr. 9 (1959)
46. CD Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg-Ouvertüre; Der fliegende Holländer-Ouvertüre; Vorspiel & Karfreitagsmusik aus Parsifal
47. CD Brahms: Konzert op. 102 für Violine, Cello & Orchester; Tragische Ouvertüre op. 81; Schumann: Klavierkonzert op. 54 (1959 / 1960)
48. CD Brahms: Symphonie Nr. 1; Akademische Festouvertüre op. 80 (1959 / 1960)
49. CD Brahms: Symphonien Nr. 2 & 3 (1960)
50. CD Brahms: Symphonie Nr. 4; Haydn-Variationen op. 56a (1959 / 1960)
51. CD Bruckner: Symphonie Nr. 9
52. CD Schubert: Symphonien Nr. 5 & 8 (1958)
53. CD Schubert: Symphonie Nr. 9 "Die Große" (1959)
54. CD Beethoven: Violinkonzert op. 61 (1961)
55. CD Bruckner: Symphonie Nr. 4
56. / 57. CD Mahler: Symphonie Nr. 9
58. CD Mozart: Serenade Nr. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"; Der Schauspieldirektor-Ouvertüre; Cosi fan tutte-Ouvertüre; Le Nozze di Figaro-Ouvertüre; Die Zauberflöte-Ouvertüre; Maurerische Trauermusik KV 477 (1958 / 1961)
59. CD Mahler: Symphonie Nr. 1 (1961)
60. CD Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
61. CD Brahms: Alt-Rhapsodie op. 53; Schicksalslied op. 54; Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
62. CD Mozart: Symphonien Nr. 36 "Linzer" & Nr. 39 (1960)
63. CD Mozart: Symphonien Nr. 38 "Prager" & Nr. 40 (1959 / 1960)
64. CD Mozart: Symphonien Nr. 35 "Haffner" & Nr. 41 "Jupiter" (1959 / 1960)
65. CD Haydn: Symphonien Nr. 88 & 100
66. CD Wagner: Lohengrin-Vorspiel; Siegfried-Idyll; Ouvertüre & Baccanale aus Tannhäuser; Beethoven: Leonore-Ouvertüre Nr. 2; Coriolan-Ouvertüre op. 62
67. CD Bruckner: Symphonie Nr. 7 (1961)
68. CD Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem op. 45
69. CD Gluck: Iphigenie in Aulide-Ouvertüre; Bruckner: Symphonie Nr. 7 (1954)
70. CD An Evening with Bruno Walter
71. CD Bruno Walter in Conversation with Arnold Michaelis
72. CD Bruno Walter - Ein Selbstportrait
73. CD Bruno Walter probt
74. CD A Talking Portrait: Bruno Walter in Conversation with Arnold Michaelis;
A Working Portrait: Recording the Mahler Ninth Symphony - Narrated by John McClure
75. CD Bruno Walter probt
76. CD Bruno Walter probt
77. CD Bruno Walter recollects; Dear Friends of Japanese Music Lovers …; Bruno Walter tributes by Columbia Masterworks Artists

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...mplete-columbia-album-collection/hnum/8933427


----------



## Ras

*The young pianist Jan Lisiecki on DG with The Orheus Chamber Orchestra playing Mendelssohn:*


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Katherine Watson (soprano), Karine Deshayes (mezzo), Reinoud van Mechelen (tenor)
> 
> Le Concert Spirituel, Hervé Niquet performing; L'Opéra des Opéras.


The cast from the 1960s TV show "Bewitched" seems like an odd choice for a cover!


----------



## Rmathuln

https://tower.jp/item/4834645


----------



## Granate

^^

Wondering what will they do with the Mahler cycle in Frankfurt for Unitel. I thought from excerpts that it was poorly recorded and conducted. Maybe I'm playing the last movement of the 6th too loud in Youtube, but it sounds great, just this one (other symphonies, terribly).


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Ras

*Big news for fans of Haydn and the fortepiano!*

*Haydn, Franz Joseph --- Kristian Bezuidenhout (fortepiano)* on Harmonia Mundi. 
Piano Sonata no.13 in G major Hob.XVI:6
Piano Sonata no.33 in C minor Hob.XVI:20
Piano Sonata no.58 in C major, Hob.XVI:48
Variations in F minor, HobXVII:6
Variations on 'Gott erhalte Franz, den Kaiser' in G major (after Hob.III:77ii)



> A few years after a complete recording of Mozart's solo piano works that has gradually come to be regarded as a benchmark, Kristian Bezuidenhout has taken all the time he needed to tackle Haydn, the other towering figure of the Viennese Classical keyboard repertory: "Preparing for this recording has been a vivid reminder that it is remarkably difficult to play Haydn's music well, but that with enough care, and attention to detail, his music has the potential to come jumping from the page. It would be hubris to suggest that I am even close to unlocking any of its secrets, but I am so humbled by the sheer beauty, humanity, wit and delightful irony of this music, that the desire to continue is irresistible."


----------



## Rogerx

Kontrapunctus said:


> The cast from the 1960s TV show "Bewitched" seems like an odd choice for a cover!


I am sorry, just seeing this reply, perhaps this clear it for you.



> To celebrate 30 years of the Concert Spirituel, Hervé Niquet pays homage to the French musical patrimony of the 17th and 18th centuries, to whose exploration he remains passionately devoted. In close collaboration of Benoit Dratwicki and the Centre de Musique Baroque de Versailles - which has also feted its 30th anniversary in 2018 - together they have devised an intriguingly unconventional programme idea. Following the example of Louis XIV who in 1671 asked Lully to create a Ballet of ballets consisting of extracts from the thirty or so ballets that the composer had put on at court, they have conceived An Imaginary Opera, a veritable 'Opera of Operas': around thirty extracts, with well-known repertoire alongside rarities - some completely unknown and unpublished - have been put together to create a plot centred around three dramatic archetypes of the period: a princess in love, a witch queen - her rival - and a courageous prince. All the themes of French baroque opera are illustrated in turn, according to the rules of the genre: battle, tempest, sorcery, love duets, religious invocations, and sleep… The virtuoso arias, dazzling ballets and imposing ceremonial choruses are by Lully and Rameau, naturally - but also by Campra, Marais, Bertin de La Doué, Destouches, Stück, Gervais, Colin de Blamont, Rebel, Francoeur, Montéclair, Leclair and Dauvergne… Brilliantly brought to life by the very finest of today's baroque lyric artists, this recording was made at the Opéra Royal de Versailles. And to illustrate the CD of this festive pastiche of a princess, a prince and a witch, what more appropriate than the famous trio from the 1970s series Bewitched, the 254-episode legendary TV classic!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Ras

*Nigel North playing F. da Milano*











> *An Enduring Voice *brings together some of the most glorious music from the past and present. It contrasts a new commission by award-winning composer Sir James MacMillan with music from the 15th and 16th centuries by Fayrfax, Wylkynson and Sheppard. These fine examples of English polyphony are juxtaposed with stunning music by Tavener, Gabriel Jackson and Eric Whitacre.


*Harry Christophers and the Sixteen:
*








*A young recorder-player doing a Baroque album:* *L. Horsch*


----------



## Ras

*New J.S. BACH releases*

JS Bach: Cantatas Nos 106 & 182 --- Amici Voices on Hyperion.

Bach Avi Avital (mandolin), Shalev Ad-El (harpsichord) -- Kammerakademie Potsdam on DGG

Handel: Dixit Dominus & Bach & Schütz: Motets --- Ottawa Bach Choir, Daniel Taylor, Atma records.

JS Bach: Das Wohltemperierte Klavier I ---- Ewa Poblocka (piano)

JS Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Books 1 & 2 --- Heidrun Holtmann (piano)

JS Bach: Sonatas & Partitas ---- Jaakko Kuusisto (violin) on Bis

JS Bach: The Six Cello Suites -- - Jiří Bárta (cello) on the Animal Music label (Barta's new re-recording)

JS Bach: Johannes und Matthäus Passionen --- Ian Bostridge, Franz-Josef Selig
Collegium Vocale Gent, Philippe Herreweghe on Harmonia Mundi (I'm not sure if this recording of Bach's Passions is a new recording or a re-release?).


----------



## Ras

Itullian said:


>


Thanks. I had never heard of Alban Gerhardt before. So if anyone else are scratching their hair here is his Wikipedia profile:



> *Alban Gerhardt (born 25 May 1969, Berlin) is a German cellist. *
> From a musical family, Gerhardt is the son of a mother who sang coloratura soprano, and his father, Axel Gerhardt, was a second violinist of the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra for over 40 years. His brother Darius is a guitarist.[1] Gerhardt took up both the piano and the cello at age eight, and studied with Marion Vetter and Götz Teutsch of the Berlin Philharmonic, and eventually began working under Markus Nyikos. Gerhardt has also been a pupil of Boris Pergamenschikov.[2]
> Gerhardt's first public performance came on 22 February 1987, when he played Haydn's Cello Concerto No.2 in D with a chamber orchestra in the Berliner Philharmonie. His international career was launched in 1991 when he made his debut with the Berlin Philharmonic and Semyon Bychkov. He won top prizes in several competitions in the early 1990s, including the 1990 Deutsche Musikwettbewerb Bonn, the ARD Competition that same year, and the Leonard Rose Competition in 1993.[3] Gerhardt was a member of the BBC New Generation Artists scheme from 1999 to 2001.


----------



## Ras

*Bach, Caldera, Monteverdi, Schubert, Penderecki, Part - MAGNIFICAT - Warner*

I don't know who is playing on this new Warner release with a 4 cd Magnificat collection. But it looks like a good deal for those who are still buying cds.:


----------



## Ras

(Not sure anyone mentioned these...)

*Seiji Ozawa: The Complete Deutsche Grammophon Recordings*









*L. Pennario - pianist on RCA:*


----------



## Ras

*BEETHOVEN: Diabellis etc. played by Imogen Cooper on Chandos:
*


----------



## wkasimer

Ras said:


> Thanks. I had never heard of Alban Gerhardt before. So if anyone else are scratching their hair here is his Wikipedia profile:


I haven't heard him live, only on broadcasts, but he's made a number of excellent recordings. He's a very fine cellist at a time when there are many excellent cellists - I look forward to hearing this.


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07BCBQS7F


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.hmv.co.jp/artist_Box-Set-Classical_000000000088040/item_ヴァーツラフ・ターリヒの芸術（22CD）_9591983

【Recording Information】
Disc 1 
● Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 Ho minor Op. 95 "From the New World"
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: 1941

● Dvorak: Symphonies 7th minor minor Op.70
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: Nov. 23, 1938
Disc 2 
● Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 in G major Op. 88
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: Oct. 29-31, 1951

● Dvorak: Symphony No. 6 innovation Op.60
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: Nov. 22, 1938
Disc 3 
● Dvorak: Slavic Dance Collection Op.46
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: July 6-8, 1950

● Dvorak: Slavic Dance Collection Op.72
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: July 6-8, 1950
Disc 4 
● Dvorak: Symphonic poem "Naba" Op.110
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: April 2 & 3, 1951

● Dvorak: Symphonic Poem "Water Precious" Op.107
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: May 17, 1954

● Dvorak: Symphonic poem "Midday Witch" Op.108
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: April 4, 1951

● Dvorak: Symphonic poem "Gold spinning car" Op.109
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: March 20, 1951
Disc 5 
● Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 in G major Op. 88
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: Nov. 23 & 28, 1935

● Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 Ho minor Op.95 "From the New World"
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: Sep. 28-30, 1954
Disc 6 
● Mozart: Symphony No. 38 in D major, KV 504, "Prague"
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: Nov. 18-19, 1954

● Mozart: Symphony No. 39 to H major, KV 543
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: March 7-9, 1955
Disc 7 
● Mozart: Overture of "Figaro's Marriage" Overture KV 492
Slovakia Philharmoni Chamber Orchestra 
Recording: June 20, 1950

● Mozart: Overture Overture Overture KV 620
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: June 9, 1954

● Mozart: Symphonies 33rd Degree Major KV 319
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: June 9, 1954

● Mozart: Concert Orchestra for Orchestra Symphony Koho Major KV 297b
Josef Shejbal (oboe), Alois Rybin (clarinet) 
Karel Vacek (bassoon) Miroslav Štefek (horn) 
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: 1949
Disc8 
● Smetana: continuous cropping symphonic poem "My Fatherland" songs
first song, "Vysehrad (High Castle)," 
the second song "Vltava (Moldau)," 
the third song, "Sharuka" 
the fourth song "from the Bohemian forest and grassland" 
first 5 songs "Tabor" 
6th song "Branak" 
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: June 10-12, 21 & July 2-3, 1954
Disc 9-10 
● Dvorak: Starbat Mater Op.58
Drahomíra Tikalová soprano, Marta Krásová contralto 
Beno Blachut tenor, Karel Kalaš bass 
Prague Philharmonic Chorus 
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: Jan. 8-9 & 12-14, 1952

● Dvorak: Symphonic poem "Water Spirit" Op.107
Recording: July 14, 1949

● Dvorak: Waltz for Orchestra Op. 54 No. 1 A major
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: April 1940

● Dvorak: Waltz for Orchestral Music Op.54
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra No. 4 in D major , 
Recording: April 1940

● Dvorak: Polonaise transformation major B.100
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: April 1940

● Dvorak: "Rusalka" ~ Polonaise
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording : April 1940

● Mozart: Symphony No. 33 Denver major key KV 319
Slovakia Philharmoni Chamber Orchestra
Recording: Nov. 1950

● Vendor: Symphony for strings Major
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: March 30, 1954
Disc 11 
● Dvorak: Overture Overture Op.93
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: Feb. 14, 1951

● Dvorak: Overture "In the Natural Kingdom" Op.91
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: Dec. 24, 1948

● Dvorak : Waltz for Orchestra Op. 54 No. 1 A major,
Prague, Soloists Orchestra 
Recording: April 28, 1951

● Dvorak: Waltz for Orchestra Op. 54 4th Primary
Prague · Soloists Orchestra 
Recording: April 28, 1951

● Dvorak: Overture 'Carnival' Op.92
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: March 20, 1952

● Dvorak: Symphonic poem "Witch of Noon" Op.108
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: June 2, 1954
Disc12 
● Smetana: continuous cropping symphonic poem "My Fatherland" songs
first song, "Vysehrad (High Castle)," 
the second song "Vltava (Moldau)," 
the third song, "Sharuka" 
the fourth song "from the Bohemian forest and grassland" 
first 5 songs "Tabor" 
6th song "Branak" 
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: June 5, 1939
Disc 13 
● Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 minor minor Op. 74 "Sorrow"
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: July 8-11, 1953

● Tchaikovsky: Suite 4th Toyota Op.61 "Mozartiana"
Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra Chamber Orchestra 
Recording: 1951
Disc 14 
● Souk: Orchestra Suite "Fairy Tales" Op.16
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: May 2, 1949

● Souk: Symphonic Poem "The Fruits of Life" Op.34
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: 1956
Disc 15 
● Wagner: "Tristan and Isolde" Prelude and the Death of Love
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: April 9-11, 1953

● Yanagek: "Tales of the Spermatic Girls" Suite
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: April 12- 13, 1954

● Souk: Orchestral Suite "Fairy Tales" Op.16 - II. "Swans and Peacock Playing"
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: March 18, 1954

● JS Bach: Orchestra Suite 3rd D major BWV 1068
Slovakia Philharmonie Chamber Orchestra 
Recording: June 19, 1950
Disc 16 
● Souk: Symphony No. C major Op.27 "Asrael"
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: May 22-29, 1952
Disc 17 
● Smetana:
The first song "Vysehrad (high castle)" 
2nd song "Virtava (Morudou)" 
third song "Sharuka" 
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra from Seikatsu Symphonic Poem "My Country"
Recording: Sep. 3-6 , 1929

● Smetana: Polka "To Our Maidens" D Major
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: April 1940

● Smetana: "Ribshe" Overture Overture Overture
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: April 1940

● Smetana: "Carnival of Prague" Introduction And Polonaise
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: June 6, 1953

● Smetana: "Two widows" - Aneseka's retchativo and Aria
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: April 24, 1954

● Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 - Andante · Cantabile *
Slovakia · Philharmoni Chamber Orchestra 
Recording: June 18 & 20, 1950

● Tchaikovsky: "Memories of Haapsal" Op.2 - Third Song "Mute Songs" Recording: June 18 & 20, 1950
Slovak Philharmoni Chamber Orchestra

Disc 18 
● Smetana: "Czech songs" JB 1: 111
Prague · Philharmonic Chorus 
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: Nov. 6, 1954

● Yanagek: Rhapsody "Taras Buriba"
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: Sep. 20 - 21, 1954

● Novak: "Moravian = Slovak" Suite 32 Op.32
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: June 9-12, 1953
Disc19 
● Smetana: continuous cropping symphonic poem "My Fatherland" songs
first song, "Vysehrad (High Castle)," 
the second song "Vltava (Moldau)," 
the third song, "Sharuka" 
the fourth song "from the Bohemian forest and grassland" 
first 5 songs "Tabor" 
6th song "Branak" 
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: 1941
Disc 20 
● Mozart: Serenade No. 10, Big Party "Grand Partita" KV 361
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: No. 19, 1954

● Souk: Serenade for Strings Chang Ho Major
Orchestra Op.6 Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording : Feb. 19-21, 1951

● Brodek: "In well" Overture Overture
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: April 1940

● Kova Jovits: "Miner's Polka"
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: April 1940
Disc 21 
● Dvorak: Slav Dance Collection Op.46
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: Nov. 1935

● Dvorak: Slavic Dance Collection Op.72
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: Nov. 1935

● Dvorak: Overture 'Carnival' Op.92
Czech Republic · Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: Nov. 1935
Disc 22 
● Dvorak: Slavic Dance Collection Op.72
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Recording: June 13, 1939

● Dvorak: Serenade de Major
Orchestra for Strings Op.22 Prague · Soloists Orchestra 
Recording: April 20, 1951


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.hmv.co.jp/artist_弦楽四重奏曲集_000000000222284/item_ブダペスト弦楽四重奏団ボックス〜アメリカ議会図書館ライヴ録音集（20CD）_9591984

【Recording Information】
Disc 1 
● Beethoven: String Quartet No. 1 Op.18-1
Budapest String Quartet (Royceman, Ottenberg, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: Coolidge Auditorium on March 23, 1944

● Beethoven: String Quartet No. 2 Op.18-2
Budapest String Quartet (Russianman, Ottenberg, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: Coolidge Auditorium on April 13, 1944

● Beethoven: String Quartet No. 3 Op.18-3
Budapest String Quartet (Royceman, Ottenberg, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: On 9th March 1944, Coolidge Auditorium
Disc 2 
● Beethoven: String Quartet No. 4 Op.18-4
Budapest String Quartet (Royceman, Schneider, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: 30th March 1962, Coolidge Auditorium

● Beethoven: String Quartet No. 5 No. Op.18-5
Budapest String Quartet (Royceman, Schneider, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: November 1, 1943, Coolidge Auditorium

● Beethoven: String Quartet No. 6 Op.18-6
Budapest String Quartet Team (Russianman, Schneider, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: November 11, 1960, Coolidge Auditorium
Disc 3 
● Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 Op. 59-1 "Rasmusski No. 1"
Budapest String Quartet (Royceman, Schneider, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: Coolidge Auditorium

Beethoven , October 26, 1941 : String Quartet No. 8 Op. 59-2 "Rasmowski No. 2"
Budapest String Quartet (Russianman, Schneider, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: April 1, 1960, Coolidge Auditorium
Disc 4 
● Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 Op.59-3 "Rasmusski No. 3"
Budapest String Quartet (Royceman, Ottenberg, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recordings: March 6th and 7th, 1946, Coolidge Audit Liam

● Beethoven: String Quartet No. 10 Op. 74 "Harp"
Budapest String Quartet (Royceman, Schneider, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: September 7, 1941, Coolidge Auditorium
Disc 5 
● Beethoven: String Quartet No. 11 Op. 95 "Seriuso"
Budapest String Quartet (Royceman, Schneider, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: 3 March 1940, Coolidge Auditorium

Beethoven: String Quartet Number 12 Op.127
Budapest String Quartet (Royceman, Schneider, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: On March 15, 1941, Coolidge Auditorium
Disc 6 
● Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 Op.130
Budapest String Quartet (Royceman, Schneider, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: April 7, 1960, Coolidge Auditorium

● Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 Op .131
Budapest String Quartet (Royceman, Schneider, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: May 7, 1943
Disc 7 , Coolidge Auditorium 
● Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 Op.132
Budapest String Quartet (Rothman, Ottenberg, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: Coolidge Auditorium

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 Op.135
Budapest String Quartet (Royceman, Schneider, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: On March 16, 1943, Coolidge Auditorium
Disc 8 
● Beethoven: Great Fuga Op.133
Budapest String Quartet (Royceman, Schneider, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: Coolidge Auditorium on 7th April 1960

● Beethoven: Quintet for piano and wind instruments Op. 16 (piano quartet version)
Miecislaw Horshowski (P) 
Budapest String Quartet Member (Rothman, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: April 7, 1955, Coolidge Auditorium
Disc 9 
● Haydn: String Quartet No. 53 (67) Op.64-5 Hob.III: 63 "Hibari"
Budapest String Quartet (Royceman, Schneider, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: August 3, 1940, Coolidge Auditorium

● Haydn: String Quartet No. 64 (79) Op. 76-5 Hob.III: 79
Budapest String Quartet (Royceman, Schneider, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: Coolidge Audi on March 29, 1941 Triam

● Haydn: Piano Trio No. 39 Hob.XV: 25 "Gipsy"
Miecislaw Horishowski (P) 
Budapest String Quartet Member (Royceman, Schneider) 
Recording: Coolidge Auditorium on April 7, 1955

● Brahms : Piano Quintet Op.34
George Cell (P) 
Budapest String Quartet (Russianman, Ottenberg, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: October 11, 1945, Kurri The Auditorium
Disc 10 
● Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op.25
Artur Balsam (P) 
Budapest String Quartet (Romisson, Gorodeczky, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: Coolidge Auditorium on 1951 December 18

● Shostakovich: Piano Quintet Op.57
Artur Balsam (P) 
Budapest String Quartet (Rothman, Golodetsky, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recordings: December 18, 1951, Coolidge Auditorium
Disc 11 
● Schubert: Piano Quintet D.667 "Trout"
Artur Balsam (P) 
Julius Levine (Contra Bass) 
Budapest String Quartet Member (Rothman, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: Coolidge on April 26, 1956 Auditorium

● Schubert: Piano Quintet D.667 "Trout"
George Cell (P) 
Georges Moru (contrabass) 
Budapest String Quartet Member (Russianman, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: May 16, 1946, Coolidge · Auditorium
Disc 12 
● Rachmaninov: String Quartet No. 1
Budapest String Quartet (Royceman, Gorodeczky, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: 4th April 1952, Coolidge Auditorium

● Rachmaninoff: Sorrow's Trio No. 2 Op.9
Artur Balsam (P) 
Budapest String Quartet Member (Rothman, Schneider) 
Recording: Coolidge Auditorium on April 4, 1952

● Rachmaninov: String Quartet No. 2
Budapest String Quartet (Rothman, Gorodetsky, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: April 4, 1952, Coolidge Auditorium
Disc 13 
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 11 major, Op. 121 a "Variations on the subject of tailor-made Kakadu and Rondo"
George Cell (piano) 
Budapest String Quartet Member (Roseman, Mischa Schneider) 
Recording: May 16, 1946

● Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 in A major. Op. 81
George Cell (piano) 
Budapest String Quartet (Russianman, Schneider, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: April 16, 1945
Disc 14 
● Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in minor Op. 41 No.1
Budapest String Quartet (Royceman, Schneider, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: October 5, 1961

● Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 major Op.44 No.1
Budapest String Quartet (Royceman, Gorodeczky, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: November 13, 1953
Disc 
15 Mozart: String Quartet No. 15 KV 421
Budapest String Quartet (Royceman, Schneider, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: December 20, 1943, Coolidge Auditorium

Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 KV 464
Budapest String Quartet (Royceman, Schneider, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: Coolidge Auditorium on 18th December 1943

● Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 2 KV 493
George Cell (P) 
Budapest String Quartet Member , Kuhlit, Schneider) 
Recording: October 11 - 12, 1945, Coolidge Auditorium
Disc 16 
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet KV 581
Gustave Langenas (Clarinet) 
Budapest String Quartet (Russianman , Schneider, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: September 14, 1940, Coolidge Auditorium

● Mozart: Divertiment KV 563
Budapest String Quartet Members (Royceman, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: November 2, 1944, Coolidge Auditorium
Disc 17 
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 KV 478
Claudio Arau (P) 
Budapest String Quartet Member (Rothman, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: May 20 - 21, 1943, Coolidge Auditorium 
● Mozart: Piano Quartet Song 2nd KV 493
Clifford Curzon (piano) 
Budapest String Quartet Member (Royceman, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: April 27, 1951, Coolidge Auditorium

● Schumann: Piano Quintet Op.44
Clifford Curzon (Piano) 
Budapest String Quartet (Rothman, Golodetsky, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: April 27, 1951, Coolidge Auditorium
Disc 18 
● Schumann: Piano Quintet Op.44
Artur Balsam (P) 
Budapest String Quartet (Romisson, Gorodeczky, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: 18th December 1953, Coolidge Auditorium

● Frank: Piano Five Overture Song Op.14
Artur Balsam (P) 
Budapest String Quartet (Royceman, Gorodeczky, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: December 18, 1953, Coolidge Auditorium
Disc 19 
● Handel: Harp Concerto Op.4-6 HWV 294 (Harp & String Quartet Edition)
Marcel · Grandjanie (Harp) 
Budapest String Quartet (Royceman, Schneider, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: 19th March 1941, Coolidge · Auditorium · Masonon

: String Quartet by Negro theme Op.19
Budapest String Quartet (Royceman, Schneider, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: May 16, 1942, Coolidge Auditorium

● Debussy: sacred dance Recordings: Coolidge Auditorium on March 19, 1941 ● Griffiths: India (Indiana 
) - 
Musical dance (Harp & String Quartet) Marcel · Grandjanie (Harp) Budapest String Quartet (Russian, Schneider, Kreuth, Schneider) two sketches by the subject of the Budapest string Quartet (Roisuman, Zhu Riders, Kreuth, Schneider) Recording: May 6, 1943, Coolidge Auditorium ● Dvorak: String Quartet Op.96 "America" - the second movement rent Budapest String Quartet (Roisuman, Gorodetsuki, Kreuth, Schneider) Recording: Coolidge Auditorium on October 20, 1949 ● Akuto: "Dyna" Budapest String Quartet (Royceman, Ottenberg, Kreuth, Schneider)

Recording: March 12, 1948, Coolidge Auditorium

Disc 20 
● Frank: Piano Quintet Op.14
Clifford Curzon (piano) 
Budapest String Quartet (Russianman, Schneider, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recordings: Coolidge Auditorium on 18th December 1956

● Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 1 Op.15
Jesus · Maria · Sanroma (piano) 
Budapest String Quartet Member (Rothman, Kreuth, Schneider) 
Recording: October 31, 1957, Coolidge Auditorium


----------



## Josquin13

A. New on the early music front:

1. The 7th volume of Metamorphoses et Biscantor's project to record the complete masses of Josquin Desprez: they've recently recorded the Fortuna Desperata and Une Musique de Biscaya masses, on a CD entitled, "Josquin and Spain". Note that Juliette de Massy & not Maurice Bourbon conducts the two choirs: which is surprising, since Bourbon has led the project to date. Personally, I've preferred their recordings with just Metamorphoses (that is, fewer singers) rather than singers from both choirs: https://www.amazon.com/Josquin-Mess...9230777&sr=1-4&keywords=metamorphoses+josquin, as ideally I like only one or two singers on a part, but have collected the entire series so far, and will be buying this CD, as well. To date, Metamorphoses et Biscantor is the only competition to the Tallis Scholars' complete Josquin mass series, & only the second such project in the history of recordings. So, I intend to support this noble endeavor to its completion: https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...spres-fortuna-desperata-une-musque-de-biscaye






2. The debut album of the Spanish vocal ensemble El León de Oro, led by Peter Phillips, on Hyperion--performing music by Cardoso, Gombert, Lassus, Morales, Palestrina, Phinot and Victoria:

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8539046--amarae-morti#tracklist

3. A CD compilation of older recordings, appropriately titled "Winter is Coming"--"Epic Music for Cold and Dark Days", with performances by I Fagiolini, Alan Crumpler & The Forbury Consort, Joel Cohen & Boston Camerata, Julian Podger & Trinity Baroque, Grayston Burgess & Musica Reservata & The Purcell Consort of Voices, Sirinu, The Deller Consort, Musica Antiqua Wien, the English Consort of Viols, and the Choir of King's College Cambridge under Sir David Willcocks: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8518743--winter-is-coming

4. First time on CD: a premiere recording of "Historia de Beato San Martino, 1558" (or "The History of Saint Martin"), a devotional text from the 16th century, performed by Cappella Musicale San Giacomo Maggiore, led by Roberto Cascio: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8539125--la-historia-del-beato-san-martino

5. Sylvestro Ganassi: La Fontegara--performed by Le Concert Brise, William Dongrois, on the Ricercar label: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8501276--sylvestro-ganassi-la-fontegara

6. A reissue of Frans Bruggen's Philips & Glossa recordings of the orchestral suites of Jean-Philippe Rameau, in a 4 CD Glossa box set, with the Orchestra of the 18th Century: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8540035--jean-philippe-rameau-orchestral-suites






7. "Venez chère ombre", the award winning mezzo-soprano Eva Zaïcik joins Le Consort & harpsichordist Justin Taylor: 



https://outhere-music.com/en/albums/venez-chere-ombre-alpha439

8. Volume 7 of Giovanni Antonini's project to record the complete symphonies of Franz-Josef Haydn, with Kammerorchester Basel: https://outhere-music.com/en/albums/haydn-2032-vol-7-gli-impresari-alpha680

9. Henry Purcell, King Arthur, performed by Vox Luminis, led by Lionel Meunier: https://outhere-music.com/en/albums/king-arthur-alpha-430

"It has been decades since a recording of any of Purcell's operas as enjoyable as this."
Gramophone

10. "Bach in Bologna", Mauro Valli: https://outhere-music.com/en/albums/bach-in-bologna-a459

11. Extravagantes Seicento: Sonatas for Violin and Viola da gamba at the Habsburg Court: https://outhere-music.com/en/albums...and-viola-da-gamba-at-the-habsburg-court-a113

12. New from La Morra: "Splendor da Ciel"--a recording of 14th and early 15th century polyphonic music, which was recorded from a once illegible music manuscript housed in San Lorenzo, Florence that was erased over, but with the help of multispectral imaging technology, has now been rendered visible again, after centuries: https://outhere-music.com/en/albums/splendor-da-ciel-ram-1803

13. The first recording of Claudio Monteverdi's "alternative version" of his famous "Vespro della Beata Vergine", performed by Ludus Modalis: https://outhere-music.com/en/albums/vespro-della-beata-vergine-ram-1702

Of interest: One of my favorite early music vocal ensembles, La Main Harmonique, is touring with a program of Italian madrigals, including those by Monteverdi, so hopefully there will be a recording soon: 




(I just realized that I missed a 2017 release from De Labyrintho (another favorite early music vocal group of mine), entitled "Imago": https://www.amazon.com/Imago-VARIOU...49229811&sr=1-4-fkmr1&keywords=imago+testolin)

B. New on the piano front:

1. Pianist Joseph Moog plays Debussy's 12 Etudes and Ravel's Gaspard de la Nuit. Moog received Gramophone's "Young artist of the Year" award in 2015, and this recording is getting strong reviews: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8497769--joseph-moog-plays-debussy-ravel. You can listen to the whole album on You Tube: 




2. Anne Queffélec - "The Complete Erato Recordings"--on 21 CDs. The set offers Queffélec's complete Virgin & Erato recordings, as far as I can tell--as it includes her excellent Ravel, Satie, and Dutilleux, etc., that she originally made for Virgin Classics: 




3. Bach: Concertos for 2, 3, 4 Pianos--David Fray, with the Orchestra national du Capitole de Toulouse: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8503843--bach-concertos-for-2-3-4-pianos. The other pianists include Jacques Rouvier, Audrey Vigoureux, and Emmanuel Christien:














This album serves as a companion & follow up to Fray's earlier brilliant recording of Bach Keyboard Concertos: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7976872--bach-piano-concertos, and I'll definitely be purchasing it.






4. Olivier Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus, a new recording from pianist Martin Helmchen, on Alpha: https://outhere-music.com/en/albums/vingt-regards-sur-l-enfant-jesus-alpha423

Also of interest:

1. A recording of Marius Constant's abridged 1992 chamber version of Claude Debussy's Pelleas et Melisande, with 6 singers and 2 pianists: https://outhere-music.com/en/albums/impressions-de-pelleas-fug-610


----------



## Mandryka

The Concert Brise recording is great fun!

Don't write off Peter Philips's new Josquin. And brace yourself for a year of Pierre de la Rue recordings.

Tell me, have you heard the Dufay masses that Thomas Binkley recorded with the Pro Arte Singers? Is it interesting.


----------



## Ras

*A new 2 cd set from pianist Jeremy Denk:*



> Nonesuch Records releases pianist Jeremy Denk's c.1300-c.2000 on February 8, 2019. The two-disc album captures a program of works spanning seven centuries that Denk created and performed at venues including Lincoln Center, Wigmore Hall, and Piano aux Jacobins. "The history of so-called classical music felt closer to me now than it did when I first learned about it in college, not just more relevant, but more alive. Wouldn't it be amazing, I wondered, to experience this sweep and arc in one sitting?" For that program, Denk performed twenty-four pieces by composers ranging from Machaut to Ligeti-with Binchois, Gesualdo, Stockhausen, Philip Glass, and many others in the middle


----------



## Josquin13

"The Concert Brise recording is great fun!"

I'll try to hear it, thanks.

"Don't write off Peter Philips's new Josquin. And brace yourself for a year of Pierre de la Rue recordings."

I haven't written off Philips's new Josquin CD. I actually enjoyed it, & thought it was one of the best recordings in the Tallis series to date, and a most welcome alternative to De Labyrinto's fine interpretation of "Gaudeamus" mass (& preferable to Metamorphoses's). Although I found it difficult to believe that both masses were by the same composer...

To his credit, Peter Philips has gradually changed or at least modified how the Tallis Scholars perform these masses over the course of their lengthy series. There's more individuality in the voices, at times, and the performances don't seem quite so uniformly transposed up into the stratosphere. The bass part was richer to me. Each new CD seems to get better than the last. So maybe Philips did read Giordano Bruno's criticisms on Amazon way back when and saw the sense in them. I would have listed the CD, but I thought someone had already mentioned it on this thread (it was probably me).

I already have a lot of Pierre de la Rue recordings... so they had better be good!

"Tell me, have you heard the Dufay masses that Thomas Binkley recorded with the Pro Arte Singers? Is it interesting."

I've heard one of the two Binkley recordings, but it was so long ago I can't remember which one it was. It's not fresh enough in my mind to offer much of an opinion, sorry. But I don't remember that it was bad. At the same time, I don't recall that the performance had the same kind of individuality and uniqueness as Binkley's performances with Andrea von Ramm and Studio der frühen Musik. Binkley founded the Early Music Institute at Indiana U, and I don't know how far he gotten by the time he made those recordings. Bloomington is a long way from Munich. If you hear them, let me know what you think.


----------



## Mandryka

Josquin13 said:


> "The Concert Brise recording is great fun!"
> 
> I'll try to hear it, thanks.
> 
> "Don't write off Peter Philips's new Josquin. And brace yourself for a year of Pierre de la Rue recordings."
> 
> I haven't written off Philips's new Josquin CD. I actually enjoyed it, & thought it was one of the best recordings in the Tallis series to date, and a most welcome alternative to De Labyrinto's fine interpretation of "Gaudeamus" mass (& preferable to Metamorphoses's). Although I found it difficult to believe that both masses were by the same composer...
> 
> To his credit, Peter Philips has gradually changed or at least modified how the Tallis Scholars perform these masses over the course of their lengthy series. There's more individuality in the voices, at times, and the performances don't seem quite so uniformly transposed up into the stratosphere. The bass part was richer to me. Each new CD seems to get better than the last. So maybe Philips did read Giordano Bruno's criticisms on Amazon way back when and saw the sense in them. I would have listed the CD, but I thought someone had already mentioned it on this thread (it was probably me).
> 
> I already have a lot of Pierre de la Rue recordings... so they had better be good!
> 
> "Tell me, have you heard the Dufay masses that Thomas Binkley recorded with the Pro Arte Singers? Is it interesting."
> 
> I've heard one of the two Binkley recordings, but it was so long ago I can't remember which one it was. It's not fresh enough in my mind to offer much of an opinion, sorry. But I don't remember that it was bad. At the same time, I don't recall that the performance had the same kind of individuality and uniqueness as Binkley's performances with Andrea von Ramm and Studio der frühen Musik. Binkley founded the Early Music Institute at Indiana U, and I don't know how far he gotten by the time he made those recordings. Bloomington is a long way from Munich. If you hear them, let me know what you think.


I think Philips' earlier recordings are more varied than you're suggesting, have a listen, for example, to his Gombert Magnificats. Even now if you see him in a concert with motets by different composers, what he does is very varied, sometimes the sound is dominated by high voices, sometimes not; sometimes blended sometimes not etc. He's very good at bringing out the best in sopranos, and personally I like what he does most when what they do is right at the fore. I saw them sing a Josquin mass in Summer this year, and the impression was of great control and accuracy, not lacking in feeling either. It was a memorably good concert.

As far as transposing up goes, often it's a good thing, if you don't do it, the lower voices become muddy. A good example is the Taverner Corona Spinea mass. Generally I'd say that when the pitch is higher, the impact of dissonance is more audible and striking. I'm not at all keen on the sound of low ensembles like Diabolus in Musica - they make everything sound too close to chant!

I just want to share something - I've become completely infatuated by the recordings of Henry's Eight!

If you can finally download let me know because I've got a couple of Josquin things I want to share with you, which I _know_ you will appreciate!


----------



## Rmathuln

https://tower.jp/item/4862058/マーラー：-交響曲第10番-嬰ヘ長調(ミケーレ・カステレッティ補完＆室内オーケストラ版)

https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2019/02/06/1102


----------



## Rmathuln

https://tower.jp/item/4862586/J-S-バッハ：-イギリス組曲(全曲)

https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2019/02/06/1103


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Heinichen-Flavio-Crispo-Various-555111-2/dp/B07L5GQ4TJ


----------



## Joe B

Waiting to pull the trigger on these upcoming releases:

debut release:









debut release:









and


----------



## Josquin13

Mandryka writes, "I think Philips' earlier recordings are more varied than you're suggesting, have a listen, for example, to his Gombert Magnificats"

I was exaggerating. I know he varies things, and doesn't always transpose up. I was only talking about his Josquin. Which, I agree, isn't always the same, either. But, as mentioned, I think Phillips is varying his Josquin performances a bit more than he did in the past. That's why I believe he's modified his ideas about how to perform Josquin's music over the course of the cycle. Although maybe Philips wouldn't agree with me. I've never actually sat down and listened to all of the Tallis Josquin discs together on a binge. It's just an impression that I've had. But I'll have a listen to the Tallis Gombert Magnificats. It's been years since I've heard that recording.

M--"As far as transposing up goes, often it's a good thing, if you don't do it, the lower voices become muddy."

That depends on how many voices are on the lower parts (& the overall balance & vocal blend). With groups that are only one (or two) voices on a part, they'll often add an extra voice to the bass for tonal richness, heft, and contrast, and it doesn't muddy the textures. However, I agree that the more voices on the bass part the less precise it'll become (or on any part, for that matter). However, in a medium-sized ensemble like the Tallis Scholars, they're not usually all that close to muddying the textures, at least not as a larger choir is. So, I'm not certain that that's why Phillips transposes up. I believe he got his penchant for the Tallis's "ethereal" trademark sound from his studies with David Wulstan. As no one transposes up as high as Wulstan did, maybe not even Phillips (except for possibly Harry Christophers?)--such as with, for instance, Wulstan's super ethereal "Spem in Alium". For some reason, it works exceptionally well in English music (especially with boys on the treble part)--as in the music of Tallis, Gibbons, Sheppard, Taverner, Mundy, the Eton choirbooks, etc.










While I do like Wulstan's Tallis, & very much so, nevertheless, I tend to prefer what Andrew Parrott does with this music, especially in relation to the meaning of the text, which should be another important consideration about whether to transpose up or not, as it can 'lighten' the content. Here, you'll notice that with Parrott the pitch is lower, & I think it works better in relation to the words that Tallis has set to music: 




M--"Generally I'd say that when the pitch is higher, the impact of dissonance is more audible and striking".

That's an interesting idea. Bass voices do resonate more thickly, especially when you have a bunch of them, so that makes sense. But again, I don't think it would be the case with just one or two basses on a part--especially with groups like the Hilliards or Orlandos.

M--"I just want to share something - I've become completely infatuated by the recordings of Henry's Eight!"

I agree, Henry's Eight was a very fine group. It's a pity they disbanded. Their Lassus 7 Penitential Psalms has grown on me over the years. A couple of months ago, I finally found one of the group's difficult to obtain CDs--at a reasonable price, a later recording on the Dutch Et'Cetera label of music by Arcadelt, Mouton, & Isaac. It's extremely fine: do you know it?: https://www.amazon.com/Jacques-Arca...505116&sr=1-3&keywords=henry's+eight+etcetera

Also, have you ever heard their Robert White CD, which was made when they were still at university? If not, it's worth trying to find. I recall that it was released on the Meridan label. I see Amazon has a listing, but speaking of 'transposing up'...unfortunately it's pricey: https://www.amazon.com/WHITE-HENRYS...00&sr=1-1&keywords=henry's+eight+robert+white

M--"If you can finally download let me know because I've got a couple of Josquin things I want to share with you, which I know you will appreciate!"

No, I'm still not downloading. I have so many 1000s of CDs (& LPs) to listen to that, as a rule, I've decided not to. Besides, I'm too 'old school' & set in my ways. But you've piqued my curiosity, what do you have that is Josquin related?


----------



## haydnguy

A new release from Tasmin Little. She has announced her retirement and will only continue playing for a couple of more months.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## jegreenwood

Itullian said:


> . . .


That was my introduction to the Mozart Concertos. Maybe I should pick it up and set it next to my set of his fathers's recordings of Mozart.


----------



## JohnD

Itullian said:


>


When does the Peter Serkin set get released?


----------



## Itullian

JohnD said:


> When does the Peter Serkin set get released?


April.......................


----------



## Itullian

42 glorious cds.
April release.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## JohnD

Itullian said:


> April.......................


Many thanks for your reply!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Red Terror

Itullian said:


>


Isn't that the old Ligeti set on Sony?


----------



## Itullian

Red Terror said:


> Isn't that the old Ligeti set on Sony?


I believe it is.
Just a budget reissue.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/offenbach-operas-operettas/hnum/8968179


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07N3Q7GBV/


----------



## haydnguy

Rmathuln said:


> http://https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07N3Q7GBV/


That link you posted has an error. You notice it says, 'http://https://' I didn't see that at first and when I clicked on it, it took me to some home improvement site where the connection wasn't secure. That's no biggie for me but I thought I'd point it out.


----------



## Rmathuln

haydnguy said:


> That link you posted has an error. You notice it says, 'http://https://' I didn't see that at first and when I clicked on it, it took me to some home improvement site where the connection wasn't secure. That's no biggie for me but I thought I'd point it out.


Thank you.
I fixed the link


----------



## haydnguy

Rmathuln said:


> Thank you.
> I fixed the link


Thank you! I've been looking for that album on Amazon since I posted last.


----------



## Rmathuln

*
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07N3XJ6YH
*


----------



## Rmathuln

*
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07N3RG73H
*


----------



## Rmathuln

*

Anyone familiar with volume 1?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07923JSCD
*


----------



## Marinera

Rameau - Les Indes Galantes
György Vashegyi

Release Date - the 8th of March, 2019

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8547695--rameau-les-indes-galantes


----------



## Rangstrom

The Amazon page for the Eloquence release of the Goodall Tristan is up.


----------



## Mandryka

Rmathuln said:


> *
> 
> Anyone familiar with volume 1?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07923JSCD
> *


yes, I like it.

[ckwascjawspcj


----------



## Granate

Rmathuln said:


>


Candidate for strange Classical Music covers. Don't know, couldn't they get a more Art-Nouveau aesthetic without using those bold and sans typographies?


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.com/Silent Musician: Why Conducting Matters/dp/022662255X/

Publisher's page:

https://www.press.uchicago.edu/ucp/books/book/chicago/S/bo37126000.html


----------



## Rmathuln

*
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07NN65H2L/

*


----------



## Rmathuln

*
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07NN3C3J3/

*


----------



## Rmathuln

*
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07NN6DTKZ/
*


----------



## Ras

*Same pianist - Same Chopin pieces -- two different pianos!*

Erard, 1849:









Steinway:


----------



## Ras

*Grieg - Piano, Orchestral & Vocal Works, Chamber Music*
Artists: Leif Ove Andsnes (piano), Cyprien Katsaris (piano), Juhani Lagerspetz (piano), Gerald Moore (piano), Geoffrey Parsons (piano), Yehudi Menuhin (violin), Truls Mork (cello), Kirsten Flagstad (soprano), Solveig Kringelborn (soprano), Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (soprano), Camilla Tilling (soprano), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone), Peter Mattei (bass)
Conductors: John Barbirolli, Paavo Berglund, Iona Brown, Paavo Jarvi, Dmitri Kitayenko, Ole Kristian Ruud


----------



## Ras

Bach - violin - Kuusisto on Bis








Couperin - Rousset








Beethoven: Casals Quartet.








Haydn - Maxwell Quartet on Linn Records








Haydn: 7 last words... Ensemble Resonanz on Harmonia Mundi:


----------



## Ras

*St. Mark's Passion by Bach*

Jordi Savall doing Bach's ST. MARKS



> Created in Leipzig in March 1731 and then revised for the Holy Week of 1744, on a text by Christian Friedrich Henrici, aka Picander, the St Mark Passion was composed by Bach using existing works.
> 
> The autograph score is lost but recent musicological research shows that some pieces like the Funeral Ode BWV 198 or an aria from the cantata BWV 54 had been recycled.
> 
> Every performance is thus a reconstruction by the performing artist. Jordi Savall offers his own vision, made of subtle chiaroscuro, suffused with serenity and meditation.


----------



## Ras

Shostakovich: Artemis String Quartet :









Orava String Quartet - Russian string quartets on DG:








Christian Thielemann box from DG:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Ras

New Harmnia Mundi cd with *Isabelle Faust playing Bach with The Academy of Ancient, Berlin:
*


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/sinfonien-1-9/hnum/8987483


----------



## Rmathuln

*
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07NRH4KFG/
*


----------



## RocredRecords

*Acoustic Project String Ensemble - Studio Live*

I would like to present the Croatian string ensemble 'Acoustic Project String Ensemble' with their first and already well received album 'Studio Live'. The album is available on all main download and streaming sites. Beside two well known classical pieces by J S Bach and Grieg the album feature a late Baroque piece by the Croatian composer Luka Sorkočević and last, but not least a previously never recorded piece by the artistic leader and co-founder of the ensemble Dubravko Palanović. The piece is called Towards The Stars.

Pre-view also available on Youtube:


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Granate

Rmathuln said:


>


I saw this some weeks ago and I didn't get the rush. They were even using the old 1999 Maazel recordings of No.1 and No.2. Jansons is supposedly going on with his Bruckner and Mahler cycles. Haitink already had his Bruckner 5 & 6 boxed in his recent Portrait set and like only the Blomstedt BR is new to my catalogue. I'm not excited at all about Jansons recordings for... anything... then why not wait for the future boxes and skip this?


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


>


I can't find this one for sale anywhere????????????


----------



## canouro

eljr said:


> I can't find this one for sale anywhere????????????


https://musique.fnac.com/a13320110/Heinrich-Schutz-Resurrection-du-Christ-CD-album

here?


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> I can't find this one for sale anywhere????????????





canouro said:


> https://musique.fnac.com/a13320110/Heinrich-Schutz-Resurrection-du-Christ-CD-album
> 
> here?


I see that France have it already, as I recall correctly street date April 1-2.( no joke)


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07M6S8LWT*


----------



## haydnguy

eljr said:


> I can't find this one for sale anywhere????????????


Amazon says it will be released on April 5, 2019


----------



## Rmathuln

*
https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07NRJTV25/
*


----------



## wkasimer

Rmathuln said:


> *
> https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07NRJTV25/
> *


After his dreadful Beethoven set, I'm not terribly optimistic about his Schumann.


----------



## vmartell

wkasimer said:


> After his dreadful Beethoven set, I'm not terribly optimistic about his Schumann.


Thielemann's cycle on Sony? Have to disagree - it might not be HIP or hip! but is extremely well played, extremely well recorded and if you happen to like the non-hip approach it suits the orchestra very well - and everything is well judged from the tempos to the balances - I don't know how many HIP Beethoven I have heard where the balance is all out of whack - unnaturally prominent woodwinds, specially, all because some HIP hypothesis that might not be accurate in the end...

Is that your problem with it? the non-HIPness? not trying to be antagonistic - just curious - it is my habit of whenever I express I judgement, I try to explain why even if briefly.

v


----------



## wkasimer

vmartell said:


> Is that your problem with it? the non-HIPness? not trying to be antagonistic - just curious - it is my habit of whenever I express I judgement, I try to explain why even if briefly.


It's not that Thielemann isn't HIP - it's that he's a bore. I agree that the set is well played and well recorded, but I found it interpretively bland. The first two symphonies were not too bad, but after that, it was all downhill - there's no drama, no passion, no character.

I have nothing against modern instrument, non-HIP Beethoven (although I don't really agree with you about balances - I think that too many recordings produce a sound mix that too heavily favors the strings); my favorites include Barenboim (the first one with the Berlin Staatskapelle), Furtwangler, Karajan, and Jochum.


----------



## vmartell

wkasimer said:


> It's not that Thielemann isn't HIP - it's that he's a bore. I agree that the set is well played and well recorded, but I found it interpretively bland. The first two symphonies were not too bad, but after that, it was all downhill - there's no drama, no passion, no character.
> 
> I have nothing against modern instrument, non-HIP Beethoven (although I don't really agree with you about balances - I think that too many recordings produce a sound mix that too heavily favors the strings); my favorites include Barenboim (the first one with the Berlin Staatskapelle), Furtwangler, Karajan, and Jochum.


Thnx for your reply! 

Amazing that we disagree on Thielemann - you just listed a bunch of my fave cycles - including Barenboim which I would rank above Thielemann - but I do love Thielemann - although I would agree that he *might* lack a bit of bite..

Karajan 60s
Barenboim 
Furtwangler
Klemperer 
Solti - Karajan 70s (tie)
Walter with Columbia
Thielemann
Weingartner
Jochum (RCO) - Boehm (tie)

Honorable mention

Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt (Decca) - Walter (NY Phil)

v


----------



## Rmathuln

*
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07P97V6SH/
*


----------



## CnC Bartok

In response to the above: not even Karajan or Bernstein got onto the famous DGG yellow emblem ABOVE the composer......


----------



## Granate

Rmathuln said:


>


Called it! The following Thielemann recordings in the Dresden Era were going to be with Sony Classical. I didn't know he was recording Schumann symphonies, but they may do well. I think Sony will also get the rights to release on CD his Bruckner symphonies from C-Major.

I also think his Vienna Beethoven set is forgettable and dull, but he's done a major improvement since he signed with the Staatskapelle Dresden. Don't know how his Schumann may have been delivered, or his Brahms for DG, but my hype for the Bruckner complete set is really high.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

A couple of new Haitink boxes......


















And.......


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Granate

Warner Opera reissues out on May 3rd 2019


























Remember these are budget releases without libretti of any kind, like for example the previous Beecham _Carmen_ edition.

Edit: The Beecham Carmen is taken from the 2016 24bit remaster!


----------



## Itullian

His major works


----------



## SixFootScowl

Itullian said:


> His major works


Looks interesting. 11 CDs. (I also could not help posting it in the strange album covers thread :lol: )


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07KM16V35/*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07LD4VTQQ/*


----------



## Lensky

wrong place wrong place


----------



## JohnD

Fritz Kobus said:


> Looks interesting. 11 CDs. (I also could not help posting it in the* strange album **covers thread* :lol: )


where is that thread?


----------



## SixFootScowl

JohnD said:


> where is that thread?


Strange album/CD covers of classical works


----------



## haydnguy

Itullian said:


>


I have been very tempted by her release that looks very similar on the cover of Liszt.


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07PJ224G4*


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


>


Oh why, oh why didn't someone paint Mussorgsky's picture before he was a drunken sot. Surely there are more becoming images of him for album covers.


----------



## wkasimer

Fritz Kobus said:


> Oh why, oh why didn't someone paint Mussorgsky's picture before he was a drunken sot. Surely there are more becoming images of him for album covers.


I agree - they should use this one instead:


----------



## Ras

*April Bach releases*


----------



## Ras

*April Beethoven releases*


----------



## Ras




----------



## Ras




----------



## Ras




----------



## Ras




----------



## Ras

12 cd set with *French piano concertos from Brilliant Classics* - some of it looks pretty obscure:


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## SixFootScowl

Ok I liked the above, but then quickly unliked it because I saw the countertenor. Nothing against the work, just me and countertenors don't get along musically. Hey, shouldn't the bird be a dove and descending not ascending? Or is this bird supposed to somehow represent the resurrection of Jesus?


----------



## wkasimer

Fritz Kobus said:


> Ok I liked the above, but then quickly unliked it because I saw the countertenor.


I liked it, but the quality of the countertenor will determine whether or not I buy it.


----------



## Red Terror

eljr said:


>


Good lawd, why do they keep giving him work.


----------



## Ras

Red Terror said:


> Good lawd, why do they keep giving him work.


Maybe they are trying to exhaust him...


----------



## haydnguy

Fritz Kobus said:


> Ok I liked the above, but then quickly unliked it because I saw the countertenor. Nothing against the work, just me and countertenors don't get along musically. Hey, shouldn't the bird be a dove and descending not ascending? Or is this bird supposed to somehow represent the resurrection of Jesus?


Maybe the hummingbird means they want you to hum along with it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

haydnguy said:


> Maybe the hummingbird means they want you to hum along with it.


Now that would be one humdinger of a humming project! However, if somewhere out there in You-Tube-land someone has done such a project, I would rather not know. I think that ultimately to hear Messiah hummed completely through could, perhaps, drive one nuts.


----------



## haydnguy

Fritz Kobus said:


> Now that would be one humdinger of a humming project! However, if somewhere out there in You-Tube-land someone has done such a project, I would rather not know. I think that ultimately to hear Messiah hummed completely through could, perhaps, drive one nuts.


Rumor has it that someone has a clip of Glenn Gould playing it.


----------



## Rmathuln

haydnguy said:


> Rumor has it that someone has a clip of Glenn Gould playing it.


I thought the bird means this actually a newly discovered revision by Olivier Messiaen.


----------



## Granate

Bookbutler lists 2 releases coming on June 28th that mention no composer... but look at the information. Who could they be?

Le Sinfonie - Karajan - BP - 5 Discs
Le Sinfonie - Karajan - BP - 10 Discs

His Mendelssohn releases fit on 3 CDs.
I think that only his 80s Beethoven has not been reissued.
I can only think about his Bruckner recordings for the 10CD box, but that would mean that the spare releases (Two Te Deums, Vienna No.7 & No.8 & Early Berlin No.9) wouldn't be included.

That would be a surprise, since they wouldn't wait for Warner to release their remastered Jochum or the competitors to release the Thielemann Dresden set either, or even wait for 2024 to release everything on Bruckner Anniversary. The Editions should be the same remasters as the recent Japan SACDs.


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07PT3886H*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07PXD6BS2*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07PB1S58D/*


----------



## Granate

Rmathuln said:


>


Great! Just in time for my overly-complex Shosty Challenge!

[HR][/HR]
Decca will release a 21CD set that reads "Kertész - Vienna Recordings" Which can include the Schubert and Brahms cycles, the Dvorak No.9 and the Mozart late symphonies plus Requiem. Out this July 12.

Also, the Carlo Maria Giulini complete Deutsche Grammophone recordings edition is already available more or less for 56€.


----------



## flamencosketches

Apologies for derailing the thread, but I need to know - can someone please explain to me what a countertenor is and why everyone hates them?


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> Apologies for derailing the thread, but I need to know - can someone please explain to me what a countertenor is and why everyone hates them?


search on You Tube : Andreas Scholl.( for one)
Very light men voice, some like it some don't


----------



## Granate

flamencosketches said:


> Apologies for derailing the thread, but I need to know - can someone please explain to me what a countertenor is and why everyone hates them?


Not everybody in this forum hate countertenors, the Rat Lohengrin, 4:33 and Anna Netrebko singing Isolde


----------



## Mandryka

flamencosketches said:


> Apologies for derailing the thread, but I need to know - can someone please explain to me what a countertenor is and why everyone hates them?


Here's an example of one, I like this very much


----------



## SixFootScowl

flamencosketches said:


> Apologies for derailing the thread, but I need to know - can someone please explain to me what a countertenor is and why everyone hates them?


We've got a whole thread about these unusual characters:
Countertenors?

We should carry the discussion over to there.


----------



## CnC Bartok

I understand these predate the Dorati complete set. Now available for the first time??


----------



## wkasimer

flamencosketches said:


> Apologies for derailing the thread, but I need to know - can someone please explain to me what a countertenor is and why everyone hates them?


They're male falsettists. I don't hate them, but I usually prefer a good female mezzo.


----------



## wkasimer

CnC Bartok said:


> I understand these predate the Dorati complete set. Now available for the first time??
> 
> View attachment 115859


First time on commercial CD's. It was issued by MHS on LP.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Heard any of them, Bill? Would be very interested in what you think/may have thought about them.


----------



## wkasimer

CnC Bartok said:


> Heard any of them, Bill? Would be very interested in what you think/may have thought about them.


I've heard a few of them, but not in a whille. My recollection is that the conducting is generally pretty alert and lively and the orchestral playing is mostly decent, as are the sonics (LP surface noise aside) Probably not essential for someone who already has one of the other complete sets, but that probably won't stop me from buying it once it's available.

There are probably a few symphonies on YouTube, if you want to hear for yourself.


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07PHKPH5Q/*


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07Q8Q6WVN/

No picture yet.
An 11 CD set of original Erato JS Bach keyboard recordings by Scott Ross


----------



## Granate

Granate said:


> Bookbutler lists 2 releases coming on June 28th that mention no composer... but look at the information. Who could they be?
> 
> Le Sinfonie - Karajan - BP - 5 Discs
> Le Sinfonie - Karajan - BP - 10 Discs
> 
> I think that only his 80s Beethoven has not been reissued.
> I can only think about his Bruckner recordings for the 10CD box, but that would mean that the spare releases (Two Te Deums, Vienna No.7 & No.8 & Early Berlin No.9) wouldn't be included.


With a quick search of "Bruckner" in bookbutler (in order of release by default), "Le Sinfonie" by Karajan and the BPO shows as the first result, so one of the fan-favourite Bruckner cycles in this forum will see the light this summer with a new look and surely with a 24/96 remaster from the Japanese SACD editions. In fact, many members in this forum complained about the sonics, so this is the chance we've been waiting for.

No guess for the 5CD set. 80s Beethoven is still possible, while I've also seen that his Tchaikovsky cycle was released in 4CDs in the Symphony edition because Symphony No.5 was split between discs 4 and 5. If they respected the continuity, that would make 5 CDs and a candidate for the latest remastered Karajan cycle to be released by Deutsche Grammophon.

Also, what do we have here??? Out April 26th!


----------



## Ras

*Mozart's symphonic testament according to Jordi Savall*

*Jordi Savall is releasing a double-cd with Mozart's three last symphonies:
*


----------



## flamencosketches

Ras said:


> *Jordi Savall is releasing a double-cd with Mozart's three last symphonies:
> *
> View attachment 116862




Yesss... That is gonna be great.


----------



## Bogdan

The Berlin Philharmonic is releasing a Furtwangler box, details here:

https://www.berliner-philharmoniker-recordings.com/radio-recordings.html


----------



## Rogerx

Rmathuln said:


> *https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07PHKPH5Q/*


Looking so forward to this .


----------



## JosefinaHW

Bogdan said:


> The Berlin Philharmonic is releasing a Furtwangler box, details here:
> 
> https://www.berliner-philharmoniker-recordings.com/radio-recordings.html
> 
> View attachment 116906


This is very old news. Why don't you join us who have already been listening and enjoying. Do a search for the Furtwangler thread.


----------



## Granate

Since latest Gatti/Concertgebouw thread was closed out for awry arguments, I'll bring the latest news here: Settlement between Gatti and the Concertgebouworkest

It's an statement by the Orchestra thanking him for his services and settling that they will all part ways and make no more comments about the sexual misconduct allegations and following dismiss.



RCO said:


> As a token of appreciation, the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra will release three special recordings conducted by Daniele Gatti:
> 
> Richard Strauss's _Salome_
> Gustav Mahler's Symphony No.1 on CD and DVD
> Bruckner's Symphony No.9 on CD


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07PZ6Q7FM/*


----------



## NLAdriaan

Granate said:


> Since latest Gatti/Concertgebouw thread was closed out for awry arguments, I'll bring the latest news here: Settlement between Gatti and the Concertgebouworkest
> 
> It's an statement by the Orchestra thanking him for his services and settling that they will all part ways and make no more comments about the sexual misconduct allegations and following dismiss.


Particularly funny that Salome, of all pieces, will be released 'posthumously', for which Gatti himself could well be casted as one of the main characters. The story is a bit different, but his head sure ended up on the silver plate of the Concertgebouw without trial, after two female singers #metoo'd him.

Musically, it is sad that Gatti's beautiful 3rd Mahler will not be released, as this was a real milestone.


----------



## Granate

NLAdriaan said:


> Musically, it is sad that Gatti's beautiful 3rd Mahler will not be released, as this was a real milestone.


Did you listen to it in a live performance? I would love the RCO released it to hear if it's as good or better than the No.2. I think the Jansons Mahler cycle in Amsterdam was caught at the end of a recording technique that was left out by another richer one that boosted the new Gatti recordings for the same orchestra.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Granate said:


> Did you listen to it in a live performance? I would love the RCO released it to hear if it's as good or better than the No.2. I think the Jansons Mahler cycle in Amsterdam was caught at the end of a recording technique that was left out by another richer one that boosted the new Gatti recordings for the same orchestra.


I heard the 3rd on the radio only, most others live, also by Jansons.

Note that there is an online recording of Gatti's 3rd Mahler available on the Dutch Public broadcast website: https://www.nporadio4.nl/componisten/mahler-gustav. I have trouble in opening the name of the performers, it only works with firefox. Gatti's 3rd Mahler with RCO can at least be recognized by its timing 1.44.22.






Enjoy!

I would think that the difference you notice between Jansons and Gatti has not so much to do with recording technique, it actually reflects the musical taste and style of both conductors. Jansons will give you a more subtle performance (at the risk of flat and even dull) and Gatti would give a more outspoken, analytical view, at the risk of becoming too fragmented. If everything fell in its place, both would be able to present stellar performances from the orchestra, but still very different. The orchestra is the continuous factor here. It sounds different depending on the conductor. If there is chemistry in the air, the Concertgebouw orchestra is the best in the world. I dare to say this as I have heard BPO and VPO a few times recently.

Musically, it is very sad that Gatti was fired.


----------



## NLAdriaan

My (second hand) Petterssson collection arrived today by mail, obviously dilligently collected by a previous owner. Enough to explore

View attachment 116988


----------



## Ras

*Bach's Cello Suites for violin (Rachel Podger)*

*Rachel Podger has recorded Bach's Cello Suites on violin - released today.*



> The baroque violinist's own transcriptions of one of the pinnacles of the cello repertoire have an integrity and intelligence that's entirely convincing on its own terms, and the music never stops dancing.


From the booklet:


> 'Since, I have spent a fair bit of time coaching cellists, both modern and baroque alike, and found myself playing along to demonstrate various points I gradually could feel these pieces joining the violin partitas and sonatas as another kind of 'daily bread'; I started catching myself playing some of the movements I particularly loved while warming up, and realising that it was actually possible to play them on the violin, and to find a special expressive vocabulary at the higher pitch.
> How could one possibly justify it, especially with works that have peppered the recording catalogue with some of the most iconic and adored string performances of all time, the Casals, Fourniers, Torteliers or Starkers? But what I was doing also seemed very much in keeping with Bach's own habit of recycling his own compositions for different instruments and different uses. The examples are endless but I immediately think of the concertos appearing as sinfonias in cantatas, or concertos for violins turned into harpsichord concertos.
> The more I reflect, the less I feel the need to be defensive because Bach did far more outrageous things! Think of the Prelude of the E major Partita for violin turned into a full orchestral cantata movement with trumpets and drums…' (Rachel Podger)


----------



## Itullian

^^^^I ordered it


----------



## Rogerx

Ras said:


> *Rachel Podger has recorded Bach's Cello Suites on violin - released today.*
> 
> From the booklet:
> 
> View attachment 117176


I am waiting for the mail as we speak.


----------



## haydnguy

JosefinaHW said:


> This is very old news. Why don't you join us who have already been listening and enjoying. Do a search for the Furtwangler thread.


I purchased a Furtwangler based on someones recommendation and when I posted it, it got a thumbs down. Can you imagine that? :lol:


----------



## Ras

*Lise Davidsens's Decca debut.*

*Norwegian lyric dramatic soprano Lise Davidsen is releasing her first CD on Decca with Richard Strauss' "Four Last Songs" + some other Strauss songs and some Wagner arias. Conductor: Esa-Pekka Salonen Orchestra: Philharmonia Orchestra.*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07NTXC6T9/*

Do make note that the cover makes no claims that the CDs are remastered.
The only part of this release that is "new" is the HiRes BluRay disc.
And we won't know for sure how "Hi" that is (48K, 96K, or 92K) until more images are posted with the back cover included.
I am 99% certain 96K is the best we can expect, as these were previously put on SACDs in Japan, and the only time UMG puts out 192K HiRes versions has been when the material was never previously on SACD.


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07Q5CQBHY/*

Do make note that the cover makes no claims that the CDs are remastered.
The only part of this release that is "new" is the HiRes BluRay disc.
And we won't know for sure how "Hi" that is (48K, 96K, or 92K) until more images are posted with the back cover included.
I am 99% certain 96K is the best we can expect, as these were previously put on SACDs in Japan, and the only time UMG puts out 192K HiRes versions has been when the material was never previously on SACD.


----------



## Granate

Too bad these releases still split symphonies in two CDs. It happens in both No.5 and it makes no sense. They could release the Vienna Bruckner No.8 in a single CD of 83m for the Originals Series! How couldn't they do it with Symphony No.5 (81m)?

But yeah party!!!!! I made a great choice to wait until this release and get the Barenboim DG box instead of the other one.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 'Pathétique

Berliner Philharmoniker, Kirill Petrenko
Only 44 minutes on a SACD, ridiculous.


----------



## Biffo

If it is a fabulous performance I wouldn't mind. I would rather have no fill-up than have to program the disc every time or jump up to stop the quiet end of the Pathetique running into something else. An imaginative fill-up placed first would be ideal but little chance of that happening.


----------



## Kiki

Rogerx said:


> Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 'Pathétique
> 
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Kirill Petrenko
> Only 44 minutes on a SACD, ridiculous.


22 USD for a hybrid SACD plus download code but no video BD? Yea, ridiculous.


----------



## Rogerx

Kiki said:


> 22 USD for a hybrid SACD plus download code but no video BD? Yea, ridiculous.


In Europe it's €20.25 as special price now, I will wait a bit.


----------



## haydnguy

Biffo said:


> If it is a fabulous performance I wouldn't mind. I would rather have no fill-up than have to program the disc every time or jump up to stop the quiet end of the Pathetique running into something else. An imaginative fill-up placed first would be ideal but little chance of that happening.


I was listening to Mahler 8 conducted by Jascha Horenstein a couple of days ago. It comes with 2 disks. The first begins with an interview that someone had with Horenstein about his experience with different composers, etc. After the interview the symphony begins then continues on the second CD. I thought the way they did it was good. As a rule of thumb, 50 minutes is my limit. Anything less has to be pretty special.


----------



## Rmathuln

*
https://www.importcds.com/early-music-collection/747313329731

https://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.503297

*


----------



## Rmathuln

*

https://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.501404

https://www.importcds.com/complete-piano-music/730099140447

*


----------



## Ras

*Schumann's "Dictherliebe"* in new guises on DG:


----------



## Biffo

The original posting for the Petrenko SACD didn't mention the price, only the timing so I revise my attitude. I wouldn't pay $22 (or whatever the equivalent is in GBP) for the disc even with a fill-up. BPO own-brand CDs are all absurdly priced.


----------



## Ras

*New Debussy piano cycle on Decca(?)*

A first album where the Neapolitan pianist *Cominati* gives homage to the great Debussy. A second volume will follow in early 2020


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00ACHXF8A/*

Looks like a reissue from 2013.
Picture of back of the box still has EMI all over it.


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07NR8V4DH/*


----------



## Ras

*An (to me) unknown ensemble plays/sings Bach:








Trio Zimmerman playing the Goldbergs:








Berlioz - Gardiner:








Eric Le Sage plays Brahms chamber music. Volume 4. :








Non-sonata solo piano music by Haydn:






*


----------



## Ras

*Jerome Hantai plays Haydn Sonatas:









A huge Sony box with Yo-Yo Ma and Emmanuel Ax: 21 cds:









Minimalist composers for Saxophne quartet: *


----------



## Ras

*Philip Glass: The Not-Doings of an Insomniac; Bass Partita and Poetry
*










> Orange Mountain Music is proud to present 'THE NOT-DOINGS OF AN INSOMNIAC' a piece that Philip Glass composed in 2015 for double bassist Robert Black. 'The Not-Doings of an Insomniac' is a Partita for Solo Double Bass in 7 movements with poetry by Lou Reed, John Cale, Laurie Anderson, Yoko Ono, David Byrne, Leonard Cohen, Patti Smith and Arthur Russell recited Black. The album is rounded off with the premiere recording of 'Prelude to Endgame' from 1984 for double bass and timpani played by Robert Black and Jonathan Haas. 'Endgame' is a play by Samuel Beckett. Glass composed the music for the 1984 production of the play by the American Repertory Theatre in Cambridge, Mass.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rogerx

Out late May.


----------



## Ras

*The Alexander String Quartet has recorded Mozart's last quartets in a church in California in 2017. 
The recording was released in March.*











> The Alexander String Quartet turns its attention to Mozart's last years, beginning with this recording of the final four quartets (the first of a three-volume set which will add his other great chamber works from that period). Eric Bromberger's liner notes are prefaced by comments from ASQ violist Paul Yarbrough, excerpted here: ''Taken as a whole, Mozart's works for string quartet, piano quartet, viola quintet, and clarinet quintet are a monumental accomplishment, as they codified the evolution of classical chamber music. He had taken Haydn's brilliant efforts with the string quartet and elevated and broadened the genre, while adhering to Haydn's formal and conversational precedent. But however much Mozart's late chamber works conform, they are never ''conformist.'' They still have the capacity to be stunningly original, and even, especially for the listeners of the time, shocking.'' Now in its 35th season, the Alexander String Quartet's discography includes major cycles by Bartok, Kodaly, Mozart, Shostakovich, and Beethoven. ASQ is also an important advocate of new music, with over 35 commissions and premieres.


----------



## Ras

*For fans of Bach on the harpsichord* (not me) *M. Suzuki will release the "English Suites" on Bis.:* (It's already on Spotify)


----------



## Ras

*...and for fans of Bach on the piano (me indeed) Koroliov has released Bach's "piano" concertos on Alpha:* Already on www.spotify.com


----------



## eljr




----------



## Ras

A new cd released today with pianist *Lars Vogt playing Mozart sonatas on Ondine*:


----------



## Ras

*Adam Fischer does the Beethoven symphonies - - - every freaking one of them!*

For me this is big news!

*Adam Fischer is releasing all of Beethoven's symphonies in a box from Naxos. :*


----------



## Itullian

May 17th


----------



## SixFootScowl

^ Never heard of this composer, but the box is certainly beautiful, so perhaps the music too.


----------



## Gibraltar

Some classical piano recordings from my french friends on modelled Steinway B Martha Argerich Edition.
These CDs are not available for download at the moment, but I hope they will be soon.

Here, the complete recording on YouTube:


----------



## Gibraltar

Here, the complete recording on YouTube:


----------



## Gibraltar

Gibraltar said:


> Some classical piano recordings from my french friends on modelled Steinway B Martha Argerich Edition.
> These CDs are not available for download at the moment, but I hope they will be soon.
> 
> Here, the complete recording on YouTube:


----------



## Rogerx

Rafael Kubelík: The Munich Symphonic Recordings

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelík


----------



## haydnguy

Performer: Maria Samuelsen, violin

This CD is going to be released on May 31, 2019.
Amazon didn't have images of the back nor listings of the pieces so I have no idea what's on it.


----------



## Ras

haydnguy said:


> Performer: Maria Samuelsen, violin
> 
> This CD is going to be released on May 31, 2019.
> Amazon didn't have images of the back nor listings of the pieces so I have no idea what's on it.


DG's website has only a few more details - the track listing is missing.:



> *Works by
> Glass · M. Richter · Eno
> Gregson · Jóhannsson · Hopkins
> Abrahams · Vasks · Clark
> J.S. Bach
> Mari Samuelsen
> 
> Konzerthausorchester Berlin
> Jonathan Stockhammer
> Christian Badzura
> Int. Release 07 Jun. 2019
> 2 CDs*


----------



## CnC Bartok

Rogerx said:


> Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 'Pathétique
> 
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Kirill Petrenko
> Only 44 minutes on a SACD, ridiculous.


Yeah, short measure! But if you use the formula hype X timing = value for money, you're quids in!

I've downloaded this for £4 on Amazon UK, I'll get back to you to let you know my considered opinion. I am afraid Petrenko isn't a fan of recording, and the one set of CDs I have of him (Josef Suk's music) is not a patch on the best.


----------



## rosin

*Bruno Walter - The Complete Columbia Album Collection*








1. CD Beethoven: Klavierkonzert Nr. 5 Es-Dur op. 73
2. CD Beethoven: Symphonien Nr. 3 "Eroica" & Nr. 5 (1941)
3. CD Beethoven: Symphonie Nr. 6 (1946); Schubert: Symphonie Nr. 8 "Unvollendete" (1947)
4. CD Beethoven: Violinkonzert op. 61 (1947); Mendelssohn: Violinkonzert e-moll op. 64; Scherzo aus Ein Sommernachtstraum op. 61
5. CD Mahler: Symphonie Nr. 4
6. CD Mozart: Symphonien Nr. 38 & 41 (1954 / 1945); Cosi fan tutte-Ouvertüre
7. CD Mozart: Arien aus Don Giovanni, Die Entführung aus dem Serail, Le Nozze di Figaro, Die Zauberflöte, Il Re pastore; Konzertarie KV 513; Alleluja aus Exsultate, jubilate KV 165
8. CD Schumann: Symphonie Nr. 3 "Rheinische"; Smetana: Die Moldau
9. CD Schubert: Symphonie Nr. 9 "Die Große" (1946); Brahms: Schicksalslied op. 54 (1941)
10. CD Dvorak: Symphonie Nr. 8; Slawischer Tanz op. 46 Nr. 1; Barber: Symphonie Nr. 1 op. 9
11. CD Mahler: Symphonie Nr. 5; Lieder und Gesänge aus der Jugendzeit (Auszüge)
12. CD Beethoven: Symphonie Nr. 3 "Eroica" (1949)
13. CD Beethoven: Symphonien Nr. 7 & 8 (1951 / 1942)
14. CD Beethoven: Symphonie Nr. 9 (1949)
15. CD Beethoven: Symphonien Nr. 2 & 4 (1952)
16. CD Strauss: Tod und Verklärung op. 24; Don Juan op. 20; Wagner: Siegfried-Idyll (1952 / 1953)
17. CD Mozart: Symphonien Nr. 35 "Haffner" & Nr. 40 (1953)
18. CD Mozart: Arien aus Der Schauspieldirektor, Die Entführung aus dem Serail, Le Nozze di Figaro, Die Zauberflöte, Don Giovanni
19. CD Beethoven: Symphonie Nr. 9 (1949 / 1953)
20. CD Mozart: Arien aus Le Nozze di Figaro; Konzertarien KV 513, 584, 612
21. CD Schumann: Frauenliebe & -leben op. 42; Dichterliebe op. 48
22. CD Beethoven: Symphonien Nr. 1 & 5 (1953)
23. CD Brahms: Symphonien Nr. 1 & 2 (1953)
24. CD Brahms: Symphonien Nr. 3 & 4 (1953 / 1951)
25. CD Brahms: Haydn-Variationen op. 56a; Tragische Ouvertüre op. 81; Akademische Festouvertüre op. 80; Ungarische Tänze Nr. 1, 3, 10, 17 (1953 / 1951)
26. CD Mahler: Symphonie Nr. 1; Bruckner: Te Deum (1954)
27. CD Mozart: Symphonien Nr. 25, 28, 29
28. CD Mozart: Symphonie Nr. 36 "Linzer" (mit Proben / 1955)
29. CD Mozart: Proben zur Symphonie Nr. 36 "Linzer
30. CD Mozart: Serenade Nr. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"; Menuette & Trios KV 568 Nr. 1 & KV 599 Nr. 5; Deutsche Tänze KV 620; Le Nozze di Figaro-Ouvertüre KV 620; Die Zauberflöte-Ouvertüre KV 620; Cosi fan tutte-Ouvertüre KV 588; Der Schauspieldirektor-Ouvertüre KV 486; Maurerische Trauermusik KV 477 (1954)
31. CD Haydn: Symphonien Nr. 96 & 102
32. CD Mozart: Requiem KV 626
33. CD Mozart: Symphonien Nr. 39 & 41 (1953 / 1956)
34. CD J. Strauss II: Kaiser-Walzer (1942 & 1956); Die Fledermaus-Ouvertüre; Wiener Blut; Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald; Der Zigeunerbaron-Ouvertüre; An der schönen blauen Donau
35. CD Schubert: Rosamunde D. 797 (Auszüge); Brahms: Konzert op. 102 für Violine, Cello & Orchester (1954)
36. CD Beethoven: Tripelkonzert op. 56; Leonore-Ouvertüre Nr. 3; Egmont-Ouvertüre op. 84
37. CD Mahler: Symphonie Nr. 2
38. CD Beethoven: Symphonie Nr. 6 "Pastorale" (1958)
39. CD Beethoven: Symphonie Nr. 3 "Eroica" (1958)
40. CD Symphonien Nr. 4 & 5 (1958)
41. CD Dvorak: Symphonien Nr. 8 & 9 "Aus der neuen Welt"
42. CD Mozart: Violinkonzerte Nr. 3 & 4
43. CD Beethoven: Symphonien Nr. 1 & 2 (1959)
44. CD Beethoven: Symphonien Nr. 7 & 8 (1958)
45. CD Beethoven: Symphonie Nr. 9 (1959)
46. CD Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg-Ouvertüre; Der fliegende Holländer-Ouvertüre; Vorspiel & Karfreitagsmusik aus Parsifal
47. CD Brahms: Konzert op. 102 für Violine, Cello & Orchester; Tragische Ouvertüre op. 81; Schumann: Klavierkonzert op. 54 (1959 / 1960)
48. CD Brahms: Symphonie Nr. 1; Akademische Festouvertüre op. 80 (1959 / 1960)
49. CD Brahms: Symphonien Nr. 2 & 3 (1960)
50. CD Brahms: Symphonie Nr. 4; Haydn-Variationen op. 56a (1959 / 1960)
51. CD Bruckner: Symphonie Nr. 9
52. CD Schubert: Symphonien Nr. 5 & 8 (1958)
53. CD Schubert: Symphonie Nr. 9 "Die Große" (1959)
54. CD Beethoven: Violinkonzert op. 61 (1961)
55. CD Bruckner: Symphonie Nr. 4
56. / 57. CD Mahler: Symphonie Nr. 9
58. CD Mozart: Serenade Nr. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"; Der Schauspieldirektor-Ouvertüre; Cosi fan tutte-Ouvertüre; Le Nozze di Figaro-Ouvertüre; Die Zauberflöte-Ouvertüre; Maurerische Trauermusik KV 477 (1958 / 1961)
59. CD Mahler: Symphonie Nr. 1 (1961)
60. CD Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
61. CD Brahms: Alt-Rhapsodie op. 53; Schicksalslied op. 54; Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
62. CD Mozart: Symphonien Nr. 36 "Linzer" & Nr. 39 (1960)
63. CD Mozart: Symphonien Nr. 38 "Prager" & Nr. 40 (1959 / 1960)
64. CD Mozart: Symphonien Nr. 35 "Haffner" & Nr. 41 "Jupiter" (1959 / 1960)
65. CD Haydn: Symphonien Nr. 88 & 100
66. CD Wagner: Lohengrin-Vorspiel; Siegfried-Idyll; Ouvertüre & Baccanale aus Tannhäuser; Beethoven: Leonore-Ouvertüre Nr. 2; Coriolan-Ouvertüre op. 62
67. CD Bruckner: Symphonie Nr. 7 (1961)
68. CD Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem op. 45
69. CD Gluck: Iphigenie in Aulide-Ouvertüre; Bruckner: Symphonie Nr. 7 (1954)
70. CD An Evening with Bruno Walter
71. CD Bruno Walter in Conversation with Arnold Michaelis
72. CD Bruno Walter - Ein Selbstportrait
73. CD Bruno Walter probt
74. CD A Talking Portrait: Bruno Walter in Conversation with Arnold Michaelis;
A Working Portrait: Recording the Mahler Ninth Symphony - Narrated by John McClure
75. CD Bruno Walter probt
76. CD Bruno Walter probt
77. CD Bruno Walter recollects; Dear Friends of Japanese Music Lovers …; Bruno Walter tributes by Columbia Masterworks Artists


----------



## McCrutchy

rosin said:


> View attachment 118544


This is now available on Amazon.ca of all places, for CAD $283.50:

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07MWXGCWL

when it is loaded into Amazon.com, co.uk, and so on, it will be available on those sites with the same link at the relevant domain, for example:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07MWXGCWL

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07MWXGCWL

and so on. The EAN code (barcode) is 0190759232422 (take off the first 0 for the UPC code), which can be plugged into the Amazon or Google search bars.

It is also listed on JPC.de with a release date of 28 June 2019, but now it appears to have been delayed until 18 October 2019.


----------



## flamencosketches

^That looks like a must-buy.... 77 discs of Walter with the NYPO/CSO...


----------



## jegreenwood

flamencosketches said:


> ^That looks like a must-buy.... 77 discs of Walter with the NYPO/CSO...


Yeah -but I bought the 40 disc box set several years back. I suspect there's a lot more NYPO in this box. IIRC the NYPO in the 40 disc box was limited pretty much to Mahler and Mozart.


----------



## flamencosketches

His repertoire must not have been too diverse...? Looks like tons of Beethoven, Mozart, Brahms, and Mahler... too bad. Regardless, he was one of the great interpreters of Beethoven and Mozart at least. (not familiar with his Brahms, Mahler, Bruckner, etc.)

Anyway, I don't buy massive box sets like that, or at least never have. But this might be one to get.


----------



## jegreenwood

flamencosketches said:


> His repertoire must not have been too diverse...? Looks like tons of Beethoven, Mozart, Brahms, and Mahler... too bad. Regardless, he was one of the great interpreters of Beethoven and Mozart at least. (not familiar with his Brahms, Mahler, Bruckner, etc.)
> 
> Anyway, I don't buy massive box sets like that, or at least never have. But this might be one to get.


Well, he was Mahler's assistant . . . And his Brahms is great. I wish I had his NYPO recordings of the symphonies. I struggle with Bruckner, so I'll let others comment.


----------



## flamencosketches

I do too. Bruckner's music never clicked with me yet, may never. But I'll continue trying occasionally.

I've heard his Mahler is great, that he was the greatest Mahler conductor since Mahler (as an interesting aside: I have also heard this epithet bestowed upon none other than Anton Webern), etc. Certainly he was recording Mahler symphonies decades before anyone else. Worth a listen I'm sure. I'm new to Mahler and haven't heard too many interpretations, but he is on my list to check out (alongside Klemperer another early interpreter).


----------



## Ras

E. Kissin & The emerson q. Playing Mozart Dvorák and Fauré.

https://www.amazon.de/New-York-Conc...029&s=gateway&sprefix=emerson+ki&sr=8-1-spell


----------



## Gibraltar

Recorded at Teldex Studio Berlin. Like all Harmonia Mundi CDs...

https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...schumann-liederkreis-op-24-kernerlieder-op-35


----------



## wkasimer

Gibraltar said:


> Recorded at Teldex Studio Berlin. Like all Harmonia Mundi CDs...
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...schumann-liederkreis-op-24-kernerlieder-op-35


Isn't this Goerne's second go at the Kerner set?


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07Q9CF3YJ/*


----------



## wkasimer

I assume that this will essentially duplicate a long OOP Japanese set.


----------



## wkasimer

Another Winterreise with a non-piano accompaniment. Sly is an excellent singer.


----------



## wkasimer

Probably more gamba than most people need.


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07R11Q72Z/*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07RPX4S1S/*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07RG2XJNW/*


----------



## jegreenwood

^I have the Weiss disc. One of the first lute recordings I purchased on CD


----------



## Rmathuln

https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2019/05/24/1117

https://tower.jp/item/4913743


----------



## Ras

*Three violinist box sets from DG - released in April - limited editions.*

*Milstein:









Shaham:









Mintz:







*


----------



## Ras

*Thomas Zehetmair has recorded the Brahms symphonies* with an orchestra I've never heard about before:


----------



## Ras

*Bach on piano*

*Bach concertos on piano from Decca:









Bach keyboard partitas by Robert Levin on a modern piano:









This is not her first Bach cd - but I hadn't noticed her name before:*


----------



## Fafner

Rmathuln said:


> https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2019/05/24/1117
> 
> https://tower.jp/item/4913743


Does anyone have any more infos about this box set? Unfortunately, I cannot read japanese


----------



## Rmathuln

Fafner said:


> Does anyone have any more infos about this box set? Unfortunately, I cannot read japanese


Waiting for HMV Japan listing, which will have decent contents by disc.

Check the link below every day or so. It will be at the top when it they list it.

https://www.hmv.co.jp/search/advanced_1/category_1%2C2%2C3%2C4%2C5%2C7%2C9%2C10%2C23%2C24%2C50%2C106/formattype_1/labelcode_ARTIS/sort_datedesc/


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## RocredRecords

In the May/June issue of The Fanfare Magazine the album got an amazing review (written by Colin Clarke, UK).

Some highlights:


> "There﻿ are multiple delights to this disc: a freshness of approach and execution being primary (top drawer recording is another)."﻿
> 
> ﻿ "Stylish and intensely human, this is a wonderful performance, up there with the finest in the catalog (it would make a fine complement to The King's Con﻿sort on Helios or Suzuki on BIS)."
> 
> "Available on all main download and streaming sites, including Tidal and Qobuz, this introduces what is obviously a major group."


The album is also available in high resolution format.











RocredRecords said:


> I would like to present the Croatian string ensemble 'Acoustic Project String Ensemble' with their first and already well received album 'Studio Live'. The album is available on all main download and streaming sites. Beside two well known classical pieces by J S Bach and Grieg the album feature a late Baroque piece by the Croatian composer Luka Sorkočević and last, but not least a previously never recorded piece by the artistic leader and co-founder of the ensemble Dubravko Palanović. The piece is called Towards The Stars.
> 
> Pre-view also available on Youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 113883


----------



## haydnguy

I don't think this is the place for advertisements.


----------



## SixFootScowl

The problem with the Fanfare website is that whenever I try to open a link it asks for a member login. Just to view an article? Must cost money.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Christus am Ölberge, Elegischer Gesang

Hanna-Leena Haapamäki, Jussi Myllys, Niklas Spångberg

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Chorus Cathedralis Aboensis, Leif Segerstam


----------



## Mandryka

wkasimer said:


> View attachment 118762
> 
> 
> Probably more gamba than most people need.


Spoken like a cellist


----------



## wkasimer

Mandryka said:


> Spoken like a cellist


Exactly right!!!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## haydnguy

Fritz Kobus said:


> The problem with the Fanfare website is that whenever I try to open a link it asks for a member login. Just to view an article? Must cost money.


It does. I'm a member. Sadly it's not the same magazine it was 12 years ago. The big labels have cut back on their advertising on the magazine so it's struggling. They used to have really good reviews and they have a nice thick book of reviews that come out every couple of months in the mail but it's not what it used to be.


----------



## haydnguy

This will be released on 5/31/19 in ONLY vinyl. So much for me buying that. 

I must say that Hahn has not seemed to be herself. I follow her on Twitter and she is in the middle of posting 100 days of practice. Also, she is discussing her new album along side the composer.

However, she seems tired. I looked it up and she has a 4 year old baby. That's the age that they can really take it out of you. Plus her schedule. But she definitely doesn't seem like her normally bubbly self.


----------



## Ras

Keith Jarrett playing Bach live.



> This never-before-released concert recording by pianist Keith Jarrett of Book I of Bach's The Well-Tempered Clavier, made in March 1987 at Troy Savings Bank Music Hall, New York, is now issued in ECM's 50th anniversary year.
> In this live recording from Troy, just one month after his studio recording of the work, Jarrett addresses the challenges of Bach's great set of preludes and fugues once more. Part of the goal is transparency, to bring the listener closer to the composer.


----------



## Ras

*Dowland, John - Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares *









*Beethoven's 9th:









Rene Fleming with Thielmann:









Fabio Biondi on a Stradivarius:









Bavouzet playing Mozart concertos:







*


----------



## wkasimer

haydnguy said:


> It does. I'm a member. Sadly it's not the same magazine it was 12 years ago. The big labels have cut back on their advertising on the magazine so it's struggling. They used to have really good reviews and they have a nice thick book of reviews that come out every couple of months in the mail but it's not what it used to be.


That may be so, but it's still the best source of reviews available, and access to their archives is something I use on an almost daily basis. Well worth the $40 a year.


----------



## rice

It is going to be released on 21 Jun. I'm definitely getting one.
Although it's just a re-issue of Mravinsky's only recordings of Bruckner 7 and 8 in 1967 and 1959 respectively,
the original CD releases are really difficult to find. I believe No.7 is on Russian Disc and No.8 with melodiya.
Both are rarities now.


----------



## RocredRecords

Post deleted. Sorry!


----------



## haydnguy

wkasimer said:


> That may be so, but it's still the best source of reviews available, and access to their archives is something I use on an almost daily basis. Well worth the $40 a year.


Oh, I agree with you. I enjoy reading the reviews and always thought they were very fair and honest in their evaluations.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## haydnguy

RocredRecords said:


> In the May/June issue of The Fanfare Magazine the album got an amazing review (written by Colin Clarke, UK).
> 
> Some highlights:
> 
> The album is also available in high resolution format.
> 
> View attachment 119092


I would like to apologize to you for my rude remark. I am a subscriber and like it very much. I see an album that I would like very much in this issue by Florence Price. She is from Arkansas and I'm always interested in composers and performers from my state. I was unable to find the album you were referring to in my book however thank you for pointing it out and I will look into it further. Thanks again.


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07S86JR6Y/*


----------



## Ras

Rmathuln said:


> *https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07S86JR6Y/*


There ought to be a sticker on the cover of boxes like that saying:


> THIS IS NOT JOSEPH HAYDN IT IS HIS BROTHER MICHAEL!!!


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07QVNKMZW/*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://tower.jp/item/4921485/

https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2019/06/12/1111

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/wilhelm-backhaus-the-complete-decca-recordings/hnum/9275187
*


----------



## Rogerx

Out end of June.


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07QP577CS/*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## flamencosketches

Awesome packaging. I just heard his 13th quartet for the first time just now actually. I didn't know it was the end of the cycle. It was really good!

I'll have to look into this.


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07S28VTWL/*


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## haydnguy

-----------delete this post


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07SYCM8XC/*


----------



## Itullian

Any word on the new Bruno Walter box set?

just looked it up on pc.de
release date Oct 18 2019


----------



## gardibolt

haydnguy said:


> However, she seems tired. I looked it up and she has a 4 year old baby. That's the age that they can really take it out of you. ]


Yeah, that'd do it. Cut the poor woman some slack.


----------



## Tero

Fairly recent Vivaldi bassoon disc. On modern instruments. I'll just give the Youtube sample, you can look for it in your favorite store. For me, I was actually happy with Thunemann for modern instrument versions. I have two discs of his.


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07S7774PY/*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Complete Symphonies

Danish National Concert Choir, Danish Chamber Orchestra, Ádám Fischer

Out July 12th


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07T2GN9T2/*


----------



## Ras

*Handel - Concerti grossi op.6 nos.1-6 
Orchestra: Academy of Ancient Music Berlin
Label: Pentatone*


----------



## Ras

*Some Romantics - and Debussy*

*Clara Schumann on Decca:









Denis Kozhukin (piano) released by Pentatone:









Berlioz on Chandos:









Schubert on Chandos:









Debussy on Bis:
*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/wilhelm-furtwaengler-complete-recordings-on-deutsche-grammophon-and-decca/hnum/9380525*


----------



## Rogerx

Out August 21 th


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07SRF34C9/*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07T254BC1/*


----------



## CnC Bartok

Due next month:









Two different recordings with the same orchestra, 40+ years apart, the earlier one from 1971 clocking in at 74mins, the 2013 recording at 94+ mins!!

Note neither is in his big boxed set, that's a 1999 recording.


----------



## Mandryka

CnC Bartok said:


> Due next month:
> 
> View attachment 121139
> 
> 
> Two different recordings with the same orchestra, 40+ years apart, the earlier one from 1971 clocking in at 74mins, the 2013 recording at 94+ mins!!
> 
> Note neither is in his big boxed set, that's a 1999 recording.


I have a recording of Gielen playing Mahler 8 in Tokyo in 1975. It's not a piece of music I like, but this performance is as close as it gets to helping me find something worthwhile in it.


----------



## CnC Bartok

^^^Gielen's Frankfurt recording of No.8 on Sony is very good too. Fast, (72 mins, seriously!) but good! I was unaware of a Tokyo recording. Any info you can expand upon?

Due at the end of August: it'll be interesting to see how my favourite orchestra is getting on with their new Principal Conductor, especially after the sad loss of Jiří Bělohlávek a couple of years ago....


----------



## CnC Bartok

Just a (not really insignificant) point on those Mahler Sixths, Gielen used Scherzo-Andante until later on in his life, the 2013 is in the now-universally-considered correct A-S order.


----------



## Ras

*July new releases*

*Beethoven - Eroica -- Chung









The Klenke quartet playing Mozart in a box:









Handel with Reinhardt Goeble:









New issue on Hyperion's series with classical era piano concertos: Cramer:*


----------



## philoctetes

All Handel cantatas by Risonanza in one box...


----------



## philoctetes

But who are the musicians?


----------



## philoctetes

on Spotify now


----------



## Mandryka

philoctetes said:


> on Spotify now


I listened to it a couple of weeks ago, my notes say

I think this is interesting for three reasons, viz:

1. Basically what they've done is take some Josquin settings for more than one voice, and set them as songs for a soloist accompanied by a lute. Apparently, and not surprisingly, a perfectly common way of going about things in Josquin's day, and was much appreciated for the way it allows the listener to focus on the impact of a melody rather than the ingenuity of the interaction of several melodies.

2. The voice of the singer, a deepish tenor / highish baritone called Romain Bockler, which is nice and milk chocolatey.

3. A lute specially built for some of the songs, the result of a serious Swiss research project by the looks of it, which they call a bray lute, it sounds like a twangy harp and they cite reasons in texts to support the suggestion that it's possibly like what C 15 century lutes would have sounded like. It's a bit of a shock to the ears, but by no means in a bad way.

Worth a listen I'd say, nice music for the June sunshine.

After writing that I went back to it and felt slightly surprised by some of the embellishments in the singing, a way of making a long note quiver which, possibly for no good reason, I associate with Monteverdi, it's not a deal breaker but it is something to think about.


----------



## Mandryka

philoctetes said:


> But who are the musicians?


Fiorenza de Donatis
Andrea Rognoni
Marco Casonato
Rosita Ippolito
Cristiano Contadin
Bettina Hoffmann
Lisa Nocentini
Patxi Montero
Christoph Urbanetz
Rainer Zipperling
Lixsania Fernandez
Ghislaine Wauters
Johannes Boer
Nanneke Schaap
Ricardo Rodriguez
Nicholas Milne
Frank Wakelkamp
Pieter-Jan Belder
Opera Prima Ensemble
Modo Antiquo
Musica Amphion
La Bellemont
La Spagna
The Spirit of Gambo
Recondita Armonia Ensemble


----------



## philoctetes

Mandryka said:


> I listened to it a couple of weeks ago, my notes say
> 
> I think this is interesting for three reasons, viz:
> 
> 1. Basically what they've done is take some Josquin settings for more than one voice, and set them as songs for a soloist accompanied by a lute. Apparently, and not surprisingly, a perfectly common way of going about things in Josquin's day, and was much appreciated for the way it allows the listener to focus on the impact of a melody rather than the ingenuity of the interaction of several melodies.
> 
> 2. The voice of the singer, a deepish tenor / highish baritone called Romain Bockler, which is nice and milk chocolatey.
> 
> 3. A lute specially built for some of the songs, the result of a serious Swiss research project by the looks of it, which they call a bray lute, it sounds like a twangy harp and they cite reasons in texts to support the suggestion that it's possibly like what C 15 century lutes would have sounded like. It's a bit of a shock to the ears, but by no means in a bad way.
> 
> Worth a listen I'd say, nice music for the June sunshine.
> 
> After writing that I went back to it and felt slightly surprised by some of the embellishments in the singing, a way of making a long note quiver which, possibly for no good reason, I associate with Monteverdi, it's not a deal breaker but it is something to think about.


Excellent description... agree the singer is a bit on the operatic side.... but refreshing since the music is high quality...


----------



## Rogerx

Destination Rachmaninov - Arrival

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Due for release on* 11th Oct 2019*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Thomas Adès (piano)

Release Date: 30th Aug 2019


----------



## wkasimer

Rogerx said:


> Schubert: Winterreise
> 
> Ian Bostridge (tenor), Thomas Adès (piano)
> 
> Release Date: 30th Aug 2019


I heard them perform this a couple of years ago in Boston - it was horrible. I couldn't decide whether to close my eyes, so I wouldn't have to watch Bostridge's physical mannerisms, or keep them open to distract me from all the ghastly yowling.


----------



## Rogerx

wkasimer said:


> I heard them perform this a couple of years ago in Boston - it was horrible. I couldn't decide whether to close my eyes, so I wouldn't have to watch Bostridge's physical mannerisms, or keep them open to distract me from all the ghastly yowling.


I am curious now, I mean his first recording is good, and as for the mannerisms, he always had that, bit overacting whilst singing.


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07T2GN9H7*


----------



## flamencosketches

Rmathuln said:


> *https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07T2GN9H7*


Damn, I already have that Webern on a single Apex disc, but... definitely going to have to get this for the Schoenberg and Berg. Good call!!


----------



## RockyIII

Pardon the interruption. I'm just posting in this thread to make it easier to see when it is updated.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: The Complete String Quartets 
(re-issue)


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07RTGB5FQ/*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07SVKRFZ2/*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Jean-Francois Paillard: 
*
The Complete Orchestral & Concerto Erato Recordings / Orchestra & Concerto Erato Recording Complete Works

134 CDs

09/2019

https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07VBH5BMB/

https://wmg.jp/jean-francois-paillard/discography/21473/


----------



## rice

After all these years, even more treasure of Maestro Horowitz is being dug out from the vault!
How much more is Sony still holding in their hands, ready to release from time to time to squeeze money from all the fans?
Anyway, I'm not going to miss any of them.
Mostly previously unreleased material from private recitals, recording sections and rehearsals. I am so excited!
15 CDs in a LP sized box it seems like. I can't say it's my favourite type of box but whatever, the content is just too precious and valuable!
23 August is the date. Already pre-ordered one


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/Pierre-Cochereau-Lart-de/hnum/8586791

Exclusive release by JPC, so they say


----------



## Rmathuln

Rmathuln said:


> *Jean-Francois Paillard:
> *
> The Complete Orchestral & Concerto Erato Recordings / Orchestra & Concerto Erato Recording Complete Works
> 
> 134 CDs
> 
> 09/2019
> 
> https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07VBH5BMB/
> 
> https://wmg.jp/jean-francois-paillard/discography/21473/


The Japan web page has been removed. (?)


----------



## SixFootScowl

*Releases August 11, 2019*.


----------



## Tero

Well, new to me. The Søndergård Sibelius ended with a tone poems disc, boldly listing Finlandia on the title.
"Described as one of the great new Sibelian teams (The Herald), Thomas Søndergård and BBC National Orchestra of Wales continue their shared fascination with the orchestral music of Sibelius. Released one month after BBC NOW celebrates its ninetieth anniversary, this recording includes many of Sibelius most famous masterpieces. "

He put out two discs of symphonies on Linn. Then Amazon US quit listing his stuff, so I had to go to Import CDs to get it, and they left his name out of the listing! You can only find it under Sibelius Finlandia and BBC.

https://www.allmusic.com/album/sibe...a-oceanides-en-saga-valse-triste-mw0003180237


----------



## realdealblues

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Releases August 11, 2019*.


Hmm, can't find anything on that one. Curious to see what's in it, and if they filled it with garbage like the Mozart one a couple years ago.


----------



## SixFootScowl

realdealblues said:


> Hmm, can't find anything on that one. Curious to see what's in it, and if they filled it with garbage like the Mozart one a couple years ago.


Not showing up on Gramophone English Language site. Perhaps there will be a later release in the U.S.A.


----------



## Rmathuln

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Releases August 11, 2019*.


Been seeing on Amazon.it for a few weeks but without enough info to know for sure what the listing is. Your post confirms my suspicion.

Releases in November

https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07S8636CP/


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rmathuln said:


> Been seeing on Amazon.it for a few weeks but without enough info to know for sure what the listing is. Your post confirms my suspicion.
> 
> Releases in November
> 
> https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07S8636CP/


At least we now have the Amazon number: BO7S8636CP

I searched it on the Amazon.com and got a blank. I would run it on www.bookbutler.com but that site seems to be overwhelmed and unresponsive. If bookbutler works you get all the Amazon sites and some other sellers.


----------



## haydnguy

RockyIII said:


> Pardon the interruption. I'm just posting in this thread to make it easier to see when it is updated.


Me too. I haven't been able to get the Subscription function to work.


----------



## gardibolt

There's a promo video on youtube:






There's also what I assume is supposed to be a promotional page but isn't live yet:

http://beethoven-playon.com

According to the video, release date is 8 November 2019. Which is more than a year early for the 250th birthday, but who's counting. And yes, there WILL be Unheard Beethoven on the set. We contributed a number of scores of unrecorded and unpublished items that will be available nowhere else. Beyond that, I cannot say.


----------



## SixFootScowl

haydnguy said:


> Me too. I haven't been able to get the Subscription function to work.


Posting is the best because then the green dot shows up in the listing for "New Posts."

You don't have to explain why you are posting. Can fake a mis post with a series of dots:

.............................


----------



## premont

From the promotional video:

_Deutsche Grammophon is proud to present the most modern and complete set of Beethoven's work ever issued. Assembled in cooperation with Decca and ten other labels, this New Complete Edition includes three complete symphony cycles, as well as over 250 legendary performers from Gilels to Gardiner, Amadeus Quartet to Arrau, Furtwängler to Fischer-Dieskau, Kempff to Karajan, Böhm to Brendel, Menuhin to Mutter and Perahia to Pollini. 
_

It looks as if Beethoven collectors like me own the main share of the content already.


----------



## SixFootScowl

premont said:


> From the promotional video:
> 
> _Deutsche Grammophon is proud to present the most modern and complete set of Beethoven's work ever issued. Assembled in cooperation with Decca and ten other labels, this New Complete Edition includes three complete symphony cycles, as well as over 250 legendary performers from Gilels to Gardiner, Amadeus Quartet to Arrau, Furtwängler to Fischer-Dieskau, Kempff to Karajan, Böhm to Brendel, Menuhin to Mutter and Perahia to Pollini.
> _
> 
> It looks as if Beethoven collectors like me own the main share of the content already.


I am curious to see what three symphony cycles they included.


----------



## rosin

*The Art of Maria Grinberg (34CD)*








https://www.hmv.co.jp/en/artist_Pia...7/item_The-Art-of-Maria-Grinberg-34CD_9985787


----------



## rice

Fritz Kobus said:


> I am curious to see what three symphony cycles they included.


Actually there is tracklist of this set on hmv jp already.
First cycle
1-2: Chailly with Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
3-4: Abbado with Berlin Phil
5:Giulini with LA Phil
6:Abbado, Berlin Phil
7:Andris Nelsons, Vienna Phil
8:Chailly,Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
9:Karajan, Berlin Phil

Second cycle (All with Vienna Phil)
1,2: Bernstein
3: Pierre Monteux
4:Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt
5:Kleiber
6:Karl Böhm
7:Kleiber
8:Andris Nelsons
9:Bernstein

Third cycle
John Eliot Gardiner with Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique

So one complete cycle and two assorted cycles


----------



## SixFootScowl

rice said:


> Actually there is tracklist of this set on hmv jp already.
> First cycle
> 1-2: Chailly with Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
> 3-4: Abbado with Berlin Phil
> 5:Giulini with LA Phil
> 6:Abbado, Berlin Phil
> 7:Andris Nelsons, Vienna Phil
> 8:Chailly,Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
> 9:Karajan, Berlin Phil
> 
> Second cycle (All with Vienna Phil)
> 1,2: Bernstein
> 3: Pierre Monteux
> 4:Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt
> 5:Kleiber
> 6:Karl Böhm
> 7:Kleiber
> 8:Andris Nelsons
> 9:Bernstein
> 
> Third cycle
> John Eliot Gardiner with Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique
> 
> So one complete cycle and two assorted cycles


I thought Gardiner might be one, but am surprised they mixed the other two up.


----------



## gardibolt

That is kind of a surprise; I guess they liked how it worked for the Bach 333 box to mix a bunch of different performers for the cantatas, rather than a single complete cycle. It made sense there, since you could pick and choose and no performer is going to be the best one for 200+ works. Interesting selections.

Perhaps most interesting is the presence of DG flagship Karajan only on one symphony.


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07RWLDJY9*


----------



## realdealblues

rice said:


> Actually there is tracklist of this set on hmv jp already.
> First cycle
> 1-2: Chailly with Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
> 3-4: Abbado with Berlin Phil
> 5:Giulini with LA Phil
> 6:Abbado, Berlin Phil
> 7:Andris Nelsons, Vienna Phil
> 8:Chailly,Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
> 9:Karajan, Berlin Phil
> 
> Second cycle (All with Vienna Phil)
> 1,2: Bernstein
> 3: Pierre Monteux
> 4:Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt
> 5:Kleiber
> 6:Karl Böhm
> 7:Kleiber
> 8:Andris Nelsons
> 9:Bernstein
> 
> Third cycle
> John Eliot Gardiner with Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique
> 
> So one complete cycle and two assorted cycles


Definitely looking like something I don't need. Looks like a total Hodge Podge. And of all the complete cycles to include why they pick the worst they have in their entire catalog with Gardiner, yuck!!!


----------



## jegreenwood

Due out October 4.









(58 cover versions of John Cage's composition, 4'33")

https://mutebank.co.uk/products/various-artists-stumm433-limited-edition-deluxe-5cd-box-set


----------



## Granate

^^

That's not the only thing:





> 58 cover versions of John Cage's composition, 4'33"
> 
> 
> 5 x 180gm heavy weight clear vinyl
> Vinyl sleeved with white foil blocking outers
> 36 page 12" sized soft touch lamination booklet
> Candles with the scent of silence
> Certificate of authenticity, numbered and signed by Daniel Miller
> Packaged in a unique frosted opal PVC case with 3mm walls
> Net profits from the release of STUMM433 will be split between the *British Tinnitus Association* and *Music Minds Matter,* charities chosen to honour Inspiral Carpets' founding member Craig Gill who suffered from anxiety and depression as a result of his tinnitus in the years up to his untimely death.


----------



## Kiki

Has anyone been tempted to get Karajan's sixth, the 1966 live cycle released by King International? I see that it is selling in Japan for as low as 7755 yen (north of 60 pounds.) That's still expensive, but at least it doesn't cost an arm and a leg like his 1977 live cycle.

As usual, the Japanese are adamant about putting a warning on the promotion materials saying the source tape could have deteriorated a bit so we should expect poor sound. (But then, similarly, Universal Japan also printed a similar warning on Karajan's 1961 Planets CD, but I think its sound quality isn't too bad.)

However, Another "problem" for collectors is that, apart from the Beethoven cycle, King International also released six other discs of concert performances taken from the same 1966 tour, at a price slight cheaper than normal full price. That includes works of the usual suspects like Bruckner, Brahms, Mozart, Richard Strauss, Dvořák etc.

It's feeling like having fire ants in one's pants.


----------



## DavidA

Kiki said:


> Has anyone been tempted to get Karajan's sixth, the 1966 live cycle? I see that it is selling in Japan for as low as 7755 yen + tax (north of 60 pounds.) That's still expensive, but at least it doesn't cost an arm and a leg like his 1977 live cycle.
> 
> As usual, the Japanese are adamant about putting a warning on the promotion materials saying the source tape could have deteriorated a bit so we should expect poor sound. (But then, similarly, Universal Japan also printed a similar warning on Karajan's 1961 Planets CD, but I think its sound quality isn't too bad.)
> 
> However, Another "problem" for collectors is that, apart from the Beethoven cycle, King International also released six other discs of concert performances taken from the same 1966 tour, at a price slight cheaper than normal full price. That includes works of the usual suspects like Bruckner, Brahms, Mozart, Richard Strauss, Dvořák etc.
> 
> It's feeling like having fire ants in one's pants.


60 pounds for performances in poor sound? Unless you're a collector and have more money than sense I would stick to 1963 or 1977 ones in stereo.


----------



## Kiki

^^ That's what a collector's item is about! :lol:


----------



## Ras

*Vol. 2 in the Armida Quartet's Mozart cycle* was released about a month ago:


----------



## Rach Man

The Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra recently announced that the following CD is available for pre-order.









Here is the link from Amazon.
https://www.amazon.com/Symphony-Bruckner-Pittsburgh-Orch-Honeck/dp/B07TPYX1S5/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=bruckner+9+honeck&qid=1564875246&s=music&sr=1-1

I was at Heinz Hall for one of the recorded performances and the concert was amazing. I have been waiting fro this to be released. I am really looking forward to listening to this CD.


----------



## McCrutchy

Granate said:


> Since latest Gatti/Concertgebouw thread was closed out for awry arguments, I'll bring the latest news here: Settlement between Gatti and the Concertgebouworkest
> 
> It's an statement by the Orchestra thanking him for his services and settling that they will all part ways and make no more comments about the sexual misconduct allegations and following dismiss.


Apologies if this might be inappropriate considering the context, but this is the last relevant post I can find. It appears that the *Salome*, at least, is now set for 6 September 2019, although many Amazon sites are not reflecting the new date yet:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FDKXD1Y

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07FDKXD1Y

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07FDKXD1Y

https://www.warnerclassics.com/release/strauss-salome

The Amazon links are for the Blu-ray, but I'm most curious to see if the CD is an SACD as I believe it was originally going to be.


----------



## Ras

*August new releases*

*Bach chamber music from Harmonia Mundi:









Richard Strauss by D. Müller-Schott









I. Pogorelich on Sony - Beethoven - Rachmaninov for solo piano:









Beethvoen's Egmont from Finland:









Mendelssohn - some piano music on Warner:







*


----------



## Mandryka

Ras said:


> *Bach chamber music from Harmonia Mundi:
> 
> View attachment 122284
> 
> 
> *


*

Not to be confused with Masaaki Suzuki. There's one track available for sampling, 1027/ii.*


----------



## Mandryka

Ras said:


> *
> I. Pogorelich on Sony - Beethoven - Rachmaninov for solo piano:
> 
> View attachment 122286
> 
> 
> *


*

there's one track available for sampling, op 78 LvB it suggests a very personal interpretation, stop and start but that's not necessarily a defect, well enough recorded. I shall be listening to the Beethoven on this when it is released.*


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ras said:


> *
> 
> View attachment 122284
> *


*

I'd say the guy on the left could use some of the excess hair from the guy on the right. Seems rather out of balance as it is.*


----------



## gardibolt

Ordering info for DGG's big Beethoven 2020 box is up now at http://beethoven-playon.com









List price is 239 Euros. Preordering from DGG directly before September 15 nets you two free tickets to see Maurizio Pollini play the last 3 sonatas in Munich.

Description and Contents:

Format: 
188 CDs + 3 Blu-ray Audio discs + 2 DVDs

Product Details:

Teaser Video
Deutsche Grammophon presents the most modern and complete set of Beethoven's work ever issued - 180 Hours of Music on 188 CDs, 2 DVDs and 3 Blu-ray Audios
Assembled in cooperation with Decca and 10 other labels, it includes many alternative performances including three complete symphony cycles.
The Edition includes over 250 legendary performers from Gilels to Gardiner, Amadeus Quartet to Arrau, Furtwangler to Fischer-Dieskau, Kempff to Karajan, Böhm to Brendel, Menuhin to Mutter and Perahia to Pollini
Leading Beethoven scholars have contributed to the editorial
Over 150 minutes of new recordings, including several world premieres recorded especially for this edition by Lang Lang and Daniel Hope
The Edition has been compiled in partnership with the Beethoven-Haus Bonn, the only Complete Edition with support of the official Beethoven 2020 foundation
118 CDs divided into 9 genres (for more details see below)
2 DVDs: Fidelio (Bernstein) and Symphonies nos. 4 & 7 (Kleiber)
3 BD Audio: Symphonies (Karajan) / Piano Sonatas (Kempff) / Quartets (Amadeus Quartet)
Colour-coded for easy navigation
Lavishly illustrated hardback book with new essay by Christine Siegert, introductory note by Barry Cooper and a biography in pictures, alphabetical work index & artist index
9 softcover books with tracklistings, notes and sung texts (EN/DE), illustrations, and full recording information
Limited edition
Measurements: 205 x 274 x 271 mm
Weight: 7.4 kg
There is an extra protective packaging for transport.
Contents:

Vol. 1 ORCHESTRAL MUSIC:

CD 1-15 Symphonies, Overtures etc.: Abbado, Bernstein, Böhm, Chailly, Gardiner, Giulini, Karajan, Kleiber, Monteux, Nelsons, Szell
CD 16-23 Concertos: Argerich, Barenboim, Brendel, Buchbinder, Gulda, Kempff, Mutter, Pollini, Repin, Zimerman
Vol. 2 MUSIC FOR THE STAGE:

CD 24-27 Ballet Music, Incidental Music, Dances & Marches: Abbado, Chung, Karajan, Maazel, Marriner
CD 28-31 Opera: Abbado, Gardiner
Vol. 3: KEYBOARD MUSIC

CD 32-43 Piano Sonatas: Arrau, Ashkenazy, Brendel, Cascioli, Curzon, de Larrocha, Freire, Gilels, Grimaud, Gulda, Kissin, Kocsis, Kovacevich, Lang Lang, Lupu, Perahia, Pletnev, Pollini, Uchida
CD 44-51 Keyboard Works
Vol. 4 CHAMBER MUSIC

CD 52-55 Violin Sonatas: Dumay, Kremer, Menuhin, Mutter, Perlman
CD 56-57 Cello Sonatas: Maisky
CD 58-59 Flute & Other Duos: Gallois, Hagen Quartett, Tuckwell
CD 60-64 Piano Trios: Beaux Arts Trio, Mullova/Schiff/Previn, Szeryng/Kempff/Fournier
CD 65-67 String Trios: Mutter/Giuranna/Rostropovich
CD 68-77 String Quartets: Emerson String Quartet, Hagen Quartett, Takacs Quartet
CD 78-81 Large Chamber Music: Amadeus Quartet
Vol. 5 LIEDER & PARTSONGS

CD 82-85 Fischer-Dieskau, Schreier, Stolte
Vol. 6 FOLKSONG SETTINGS

CD 86-92 Martineau
Vol. 7 VOCAL WORKS WITH ORCHESTRA

CD 93 Vocal Works with Orchestra: Abbado, Tilson Thomas
CD 94-97 Masses: Cantatas Chung, Gardiner, Karajan, Thielemann
CD 98 Christus am Ölberge: Klee
Vol. 8 WORLD PREMIERES & RARITIES

CD 99-101 Goerne, Hope, Koch
Vol. 9 CLASSIC PERFORMANCES & PERIOD INSTRUMENT PERFORMANCES
+ SUPPLEMENT

CD 102-118 Busch, Fricsay, Furtwängler, Jochum, E. Kleiber, Klemperer, Nikisch, Scherchen, R. Strauss, Backhaus, Fournier, Haskil, Levin, Michelangeli, Pogorelich, S. Richter, Schnabel, Serkin
Busch Quartet, Lindsay Quartet, Quartetto Italiano, Bartoli, Nilsson, Pavarotti, Vickers, von Otter
BD Audio 119-121 Symphonies Piano Sonatas, String Quartets: Karajan (1962), Kempff (1960s), Amadeus Quartet (1960s)
DVD 122/123 Symphonies 4 & 7, Fidelio: Kleiber, Bernstein


----------



## haydnguy

> Richard Strauss by D. Müller-Schott
> 
> View attachment 122285


DISCLAIMER: I'm a huge fan of Muller-Schott but I'm enjoying this very much.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Sonatas

Alina Ibragimova (violin), Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

Due for release on 30th Aug 2019


----------



## Granate

!!!!!

Coming October 4th 2019

Also, maybe not so many interested, including myself, but BIS seems willing to compete with Gergiev providing a new 1869 version of _Boris Godunov_.


















Coming September 13th 2019










And even before the month ends, BR Klassik offers a single reissue of the Mahler Titan by Jansons, presumably in Gasteiz Munich before 2010. Just like they did with the Mahler Resurrection last year. They were subscription recordings and they recently went to the public market.

I'm a bit irritated with the lack of coherence in front cover designs. Each cover tries to follow a pattern but they choose different typographies and they haven't refined the composition of the elements either.

Coming August 30th 2019


----------



## Red Terror

jegreenwood said:


> Due out October 4.
> 
> View attachment 122093
> 
> 
> (58 cover versions of John Cage's composition, 4'33")
> 
> https://mutebank.co.uk/products/various-artists-stumm433-limited-edition-deluxe-5cd-box-set


Mute Bank must think we're major-league @$$hºL£$ to throw money away like that. Hilarious.


----------



## Granate

Red Terror said:


> Mute Bank must think we're major-league @$$hºL£$ to throw money away like that. Hilarious.


*whispers*_______________



> Net profits from the release of STUMM433 will be split between the British Tinnitus Association and Music Minds Matter, charities chosen to honour Inspiral Carpets' founding member Craig Gill who suffered from anxiety and depression as a result of his tinnitus in the years up to his untimely death.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Granate said:


> Also, maybe not so many interested, including myself, but BIS seems willing to compete with Gergiev providing a new 1869 version of _Boris Godunov_.


I DEFINITELY want this one. I am a huge fan of the 1869 Godunov!

Just called Dearborn Music and put in my order. They said it should be out Sept 6.


----------



## Red Terror

Granate said:


> *whispers*_______________


I'd rather just donate the money to these charities.


----------



## Ras

*Coming soon from DG*

*Lisiecki playing Beethoven concertos on DG:









Barenboim Mozart trios on DG:









Vivaldi: cello concertos:*


----------



## Rogerx

Ras said:


> *Lisiecki playing Beethoven concertos on DG:
> 
> View attachment 122706
> 
> 
> *


*

Very interested in this one.*


----------



## Itullian

Great news Beethoven fans.
Quatuor Ebene is beginning a Beethoven quartet cycle on Erato.
The first to be released in late September.
Yay 

I'd love one from the Paval Haas Quartet too.


----------



## joen_cph

A new _Winterreise_ with Bostridge and Ades.
Seems to be a very personal rendition.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...e?utm_source=News-2019-08-23&utm_medium=email


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07WQ1NZ7M/


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## rice

7th Sep
I wonder if they are remastered


----------



## Itullian

9/20


----------



## Ras

*Gardiner - Beethoven - Archiv - Box*

*A box with 15 CDs on DG/Archiv containing all of Gardiner's Archiv recordings of Beethoven's music is on the way in October:*

*WORKS INCLUDED:*
Symphonien Nr. 1-9; Klavierkonzerte Nr. 1-5; Klavierkonzert Nr. 4 für Klavierquintett; Symphonie Nr. 2 für Klaviertrio; Rondo WoO. 6 für Klavier & Orchester; Chorfantasie op. 80; Violinkonzert op. 61; Missa solemnis op. 123; Messe C-Dur op. 86; Ah perfido op. 65; Kantate op. 112 "Meeresstille & glückliche Fahrt"; Leonore (Urfassung des "Fidelio")

*Artists: *Robert Levin, Luba Orgonasova, Anne Sofie von Otter, Anthony Rolfe Johnson, Gilles Cachemaille, Charlotte Margiono, Catherine Robbin, William Kendall, Hillevi Martinpelto, Christiane Oelze, Kim Begley, Michael Schade, Monteverdi Choir, Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique, English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner, Matthew Best









*Link with track listing and other details:*

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...ngs-on-archiv-produktion/hnum/9412339?lang=en


----------



## Ras

Itullian said:


>


Not to be confused with the earlier recording by Suzuki of Richard Wagner's arrangement for piano with choir:









I have only heard Suzuki's "Missa Solemnis" once and I loved it, so I am looking forward to hearing his Ninth.


----------



## flamencosketches

Ras said:


> Not to be confused with the earlier recording by Suzuki of Richard Wagner's arrangement for piano with choir:
> 
> View attachment 123162
> 
> 
> I have only heard Suzuki's "Missa Solemnis" once and I loved it, so I am looking forward to hearing his Ninth.
> 
> View attachment 123163


That album cover with Beethoven transforming into Wagner is hilarious. :lol:

I'm really curious to hear Suzuki's Beethoven 9th!


----------



## Ras

*New J.S. Bach recordings September 2019*

*New recording of Bach's cello suites by E. Bertrand on Harmonia Mundi!!:









New Bach cantatas with the Zefiro Ensemble:









Bach - Violin and Harpsichord:









Bach: Organ works









Chamber music for flute by Bach:







*


----------



## Ras

*...more Bach...*

*...more cantatas by Bach:









M. Suzuki - new organ recording:*


----------



## Ras

*Two new recordings of Brahms' German requiem*

*Brahms: German Requiem by Daniel Harding etc. on Harmonia Mundi!!!:









A strange version of the German Requiem on Naxos:*


----------



## flamencosketches

^What is different about the 1871 London version, do you know? Apparently, it is arranged for two pianos, soloists, and chorus...? Has it been recorded before?


----------



## Ras

*Various big boxes*

*British String quartets on Naxos - 20 cds:









du Pre - Barenboim and friends playing Beethoven:









A period ensemble on Alpha:









Early piano music on fortepiano: 10 cds:









Frescobaldi-box:*


----------



## Ras

flamencosketches said:


> ^What is different about the 1871 London version, do you know? Apparently, it is arranged for two pianos, soloists, and chorus...? Has it been recorded before?


I don't know - I've never seen any similar recordings before.


----------



## Ras

*...more box sets...*

*Zefiro Ensemble - box - 10 cds:









Paillard box:









Firkusny - pianist - box:









Bruckner - Various conductors with the Wienerphilharmoniker:









Kurt Masur - Brahms:







*


----------



## Ras

*New Mozart opera cd from Harmonia Mundi:*


----------



## Ras

*Early Music new releases September*

*Kapsberger on theorbe on the Bis label:









Machaut by the Orlando Consort on Hyperion:







*


----------



## Ras

*New Beethoven recordings - September 2019*

*ECM releases the Danish String Quartet's new cd in a series with Beethoven's S.Q.s coupled with other composers.

View attachment 123218


Blomstedt - Beethoven Symphonies:

View attachment 123219


Naxos: Creatures of Prometheus

View attachment 123220


Christian Tetzlaff has recorded Beethoven violin concerto once again (coupled with Sibelius):

View attachment 123221


Salonen conducting the "Eroica" symphony and Richard Strauss*

View attachment 123222


----------



## Ras

*Baroque on Harmonia Mundi - September 2019*


----------



## Ras

*More Baroque: Purcell, Viennesse violins, Saint-Colombe, Charpentier, Scarlatti. *


----------



## Ras

20th century music:


----------



## Ras

*21 century music*

Adams








Karl Aage Rasmussen and Vivaldi








Montero and Ravel


----------



## flamencosketches

How do you stay up on all this stuff?


----------



## Ras

flamencosketches said:


> How do you stay up on all this stuff?


I use this website: *https://www.europadisc.co.uk/*

There were 468 cds listed on that website for release in September - took me a couple of hours to go through it. I am not always that "stubborn" - but today I enjoyed it though I am a bit tired now.


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07WNKVHT2/*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07NHR5XX1/*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07W8LHBZW/*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/hypermnestre/hnum/9400866*


----------



## Ras

*Romantic music New releases September 2019*

*Chopin and Liszt on Warner









R. Strauss - Chailly - Decca:









Ning Feng on Channel - Violin Concertos: (I've never heard about the conductor - Milanov)









Christian Thielemann on Unitel DVD - Richard Strauss:









Tchaikovksy from Amsterdam:*


----------



## Ras

*Piemontosi playing Schubert:








Tone Poems - Chandos:








Via Crucis by Liszt and some works by Arvo Pärt:








Bruckner - Thielemann








A period recording on Winterreise:







*


----------



## Ras

*Yet another recording of Chopin's nocturnes...:








Apparently a new-comer on Harmonia Mundi








Argerich and Lim playing "Symphonic Dances" together - Lim's first concerto recording - Rachmaninov's second concerto:








D. Harding "Europakoncert"








Berlioz' Requiem






*


----------



## Rogerx

Rmathuln said:


> *https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07WNKVHT2/*


Another one......


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07X7D9W6N/

Again, another one...
*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.hmv.co.jp/artist_%E3%83%99%E3%83%BC%E3%83%88%E3%83%BC%E3%83%B4%E3%82%A7%E3%83%B3%EF%BC%881770-1827%EF%BC%89_000000000034571/

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/ludwig-van-beethoven-symphonien-nr-1-9/hnum/9446426*


----------



## Rogerx

Rmathuln said:


> *https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07X7D9W6N/
> 
> Again, another one...
> *


This is a free choice, but Bernstein again I believe it's the fourth time.


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07W8LJZN7/*


----------



## Granate

Rmathuln said:


> *https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07WNKVHT2/*


... I am sure all the recordings are newly remastered. But I listened to symphonies No.3 and No.5 and had lost almost all the charm the set had (you know I'm a huge fan of this cycle in the shape of the 2000s remasters).


----------



## Ras

Competing in this repertoire with his father Neemi and his brother Kristian *Paavo Jarvi is on the way with a Wagner cd containing orchestral selections from the "Ring"*. He is conducting an orchestra based in *Tokyo* - they have made a few other recordings together it seems:


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VGTW8MX/*


----------



## gardibolt

Granate said:


> ... I am sure all the recordings are newly remastered. But I listened to symphonies No.3 and No.5 and had lost almost all the charm the set had (you know I'm a huge fan of this cycle in the shape of the 2000s remasters).


Yeah, I'm perfectly happy with the sound of the Bernstein big boxes that came out a few years ago. I feel zero desire to upgrade this.

The description of the Warner Music Complete Beethoven box on amazon.de says that there are 300 tracks newly recorded. I'll be interested to see what those include. They didn't contact us, unlike DGG on their big box.


----------



## tterrace

Pierre Monteux Complete Decca Recordings releasing (on Amazon) October 11:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07WQ1NZ7M/


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Ras

*Brautigam - Beethoven - September 20.*

*Ronald Brautigam on Bis -- Variations - Bagatelles -- etc. etc. more than six hours of Beethoven's non-sonata works for solo piano.*


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## wkasimer

I had no idea that this was in the pipeline. It's on Spotify, but I ordered a physical copy.


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/hnum/9449475*


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07WP7568B/*


----------



## Ras

*Schubert by Volodos: D959 etc.:









Schumann - Dichterliebe etc.:*


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07T2GN9TS/*


----------



## Mandryka

wkasimer said:


> I had no idea that this was in the pipeline. It's on Spotify, but I ordered a physical copy.
> 
> View attachment 123668


Great! Thanks for pointing it out. But . . .



Ras said:


> A period recording on Winterreise:
> 
> View attachment 123330
> [/B]


this is even more interesting, and reveals how much more expressive informed performances are.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## wkasimer

Mandryka said:


> this is even more interesting, and reveals how much more expressive informed performances are.


Expressiveness has nothing whatsoever to do with with the instruments used, or whether or not the performance is "informed". It's up to the singer and pianist to express what they wish to express.

This may or may not be more expressive than Mattei's - I've only heard the first song via Spotify - but I can certainly say that's it's rather poorly sung. If I want an HIP Winterreise, I turn to Pregardien and Staier.


----------



## Mandryka

wkasimer said:


> Expressiveness has nothing whatsoever to do with with the instruments used, or whether or not the performance is "informed".


An informed performance should take an informed approach to expression I expect. Having said that I was disappointed that this wasn't discussed in the booklet and it may be that they're just doing what they feel like, as you suggest.



wkasimer said:


> I've only heard the first song via Spotify - but I can certainly say that's it's rather poorly sung. .


I don't know enough about the art of singing to know if you're right, you'd have to spell out what it is that you're hearing for me to know whether it matters.

All my life I've mixed with professional singers! And I know this, they can be proper bitches. If they don't like someone they always put them down by saying things like « she's out of tune. » It makes me happy to be tone deaf.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rogerx

Rmathuln said:


>


Must be fantastic!!!


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Ras

*Bach on modern instruments*

*Still young Jussen brothers playing Bach concertos on DG:









Oboe concertos by Bach - and Marcello:*


----------



## Ras

*Songs from the 30 years' war - 17th century. DHM*


----------



## wkasimer

Mandryka said:


> I don't know enough about the art of singing to know if you're right, you'd have to spell out what it is that you're hearing for me to know whether it matters.


I listened to some more of Britta Schwarz's Winterreise. The voice sounds rather old, which is not necessarily a bad thing, but it sounds unsupported. Perhaps because she sings mostly early music, she sings with very sparing vibrato, which doesn't work for me in this repertoire. In addition to an unpleasant sound, the lack of vibrato makes it a lot more difficult for her to sing in tune, and she is often ever-so-slightly under the pitch.

But she is indeed very expressive.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.hmv.co.jp/en/artist_Orchestral-Concert_000000000230838/item_Wilhelm-Furtwangler-Stockholm-Philharmonic-Beethoven-Brahms-R-Strauss-Wagner-1942-48-4CD_10237399

Supposedly the first release from actual Swedish Radio tapes.
*


----------



## haydnguy

*This title will be released on September 27, 2019. *


----------



## Itullian

Looks awesome


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti - Lucas Debargue
4 CD box


----------



## DarkAngel

BIS label wisely will complete the Brautigam Beethoven solo keyboard set on Sept 27 with supplemental 6 disc boxset to capture the wonderful variations not included in original sonata boxset release.....not sure why they didn't just release a larger complete boxset since any fan of Brautigams sonatas would surely want these variations also!

















Original sonata boxset

If I recall a similar thing happened with Brauigam's Mozart series until BIS finally released a complete boxset of sonatas and variations.......


----------



## DarkAngel

Yet another Beethoven 1-9 set with Andris Nelsons and WP release Oct 4, I see one issue already with non standard package size that will not fit in usual CD storage racks

Perhaps it just looks that way from photo angle and is actual standard size, but sure looks like it is taller than it is wide we shall see......


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07X5GD5DJ/*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07WV6DBNN/*


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Mandryka

Rmathuln said:


> *https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07WV6DBNN/*


It's a shame that they don't include the Dufay, which is the earliest sung polyphonic magnificat I know, or some chanted magnificats, some of which (eg Auxerre) are astonishing pieces of music. It's also a shame that they didn't make recordings of the magnificats by de Rore, which have never received a commercial recording. The contemporary section really should have included Finnissy's Fifth Evening Service I think. And I hope that there's an excellent booklet -- a good booklet could make the release into something special.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07X37FLJ6/*


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07VHY5P1X/


----------



## Itullian

10 cd set


----------



## Rmathuln

Itullian said:


> 10 cd set


Correction: It is a 10 *SACD* SET


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07WZHJKYJ/*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00729Z2J6/*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07VDMNFMX/*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8682133*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8682132-*


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## flamencosketches

Rmathuln said:


> *https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8682133*


Dead link. Too bad, I'm really interested! Can't find any more info anywhere.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> Dead link. Too bad, I'm really interested! Can't find any more info anywhere.


https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8682133--bach-complete-bach-cantatas-vol-1-22


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8682133--bach-complete-bach-cantatas-vol-1-22


Thanks! :cheers: Still a little out of my minuscule budget, but that beats $1300.


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Thanks! :cheers: Still a little out of my minuscule budget, but that beats $1300.


This kind of thing is when we resort to selling blood plasma.


----------



## Ras

Manxfeeder said:


> This kind of thing is when we resort to selling blood plasma.


That means you still have two kidneys? :devil: :lol:


----------



## Ras

*Edward Gardner is starting on a Brahms cycle with his Norwegian orchestra* - out on Chandos:


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/messiah/hnum/9484820


----------



## Ras

*R. Alessandrini & Co. playing all of J.S. Bach's Orchestral suites* - plus some other suites from members of Johann Sebastian's family:









*R. Brautigam is releasing a complete and brand new recording of Beethoven's piano concertos played on period instruments* - Earlier he released a complete recording on modern instruments on the same label (Bis).


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07Y1VXB3P/*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07X37TFYS/*


----------



## Ras

*New releases from Harmonia Mundi: (October)*


----------



## Ras

*October new releases*:


----------



## Rogerx

Ras said:


> *October new releases*:
> 
> View attachment 124708
> 
> 
> [


This one arriving tomorrow, cant wait .


----------



## Ras

*...more October new releases:*

*Piano Concerto no.6 in D major (is a fragment reconstructed by: N Cook & H Dechant)*


----------



## Ras

...*yet more October releases:*


----------



## Ras

Phew, that's many...:









Hanson Quartet(???) playing Haydn: String Quartets (2), op.77, no.2 in F major String Quartets (3), op.54 » no.2 in C major String Quartets (6), op.20 » no.5 in F minor String Quartets (6), op.33 » no.3 in C major 'The Bird' - String Quartets (6), op.50 » no.6 in D major 'The Frog' » no.2 in D minor 'Fifths'


----------



## Ras

*Kavakos playing Beethoven's violin concerto and the septet and folk songs variations* (Leonidas Kavakos (violin), Enrico Pace (piano), Wen Xiao Zheng (viola), Christopher Corbett (clarinet), Eric Terwilliger (horn), Marco Postinghel (bassoon), Hanno Simons (cello), Heinrich Braun (double bass)):


----------



## Ras

*Bach's Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin (complete), BWV1001-1006 (arr. for piccolo cello) by Mario Brunello* --- not so long ago the violinist Rachel Podger recorded the cello suites for violin - here cellist Brunello does it the other way round arranging the sonatas and partiatas for cello. 
























*I have a weakness for Baroque music performed by saxophone quartets*, so I am looking forward to this one:


----------



## Mandryka

qaswxcdmaw.lcdnwsa.lvc szl vcn


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07XW6RC5L/*


----------



## Ras

Mandryka said:


> qaswxcdmaw.lcdnwsa.lvc szl vcn


What were you trying to say, Mandryka?


----------



## premont

Ras said:


> *Bach's Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin (complete), BWV1001-1006 (arr. for piccolo cello) by Mario Brunello* --- not so long ago the violinist Rachel Podger recorded the cello suites for violin - here cellist Brunello does it the other way round *arranging the sonatas and partiatas for cello. *
> View attachment 124732


Three cellists did this before, but I suppose Brunello is the right man for the job, at least his recordings of the cello suites are really outstanding.


----------



## premont

Ras said:


> View attachment 124730


What are Bach's trumpet concertos and which Bach??


----------



## Ras

premont said:


> What are Bach's trumpet concertos and which Bach??


It is J.S. Bach. The trumpet concertos are Matthias Hofs' own arrangements of keyboard concertos among them the Italian Concerto and BWV 1056. He plays a modern piccolo trumpet. On the label's website there a bit more information:

https://berlin-classics-music.com/en/releases/bach-trumpet-concertos-2/


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07Y1XYG62/*


----------



## wkasimer

I haven't been very impressed with what I've heard of Lewis' Beethoven, but at least this issue has the advantage of economy.


----------



## Mandryka

Ras said:


> It is J.S. Bach. The trumpet concertos are Matthias Hofs' own arrangements of keyboard concertos among them the Italian Concerto and BWV 1056. He plays a modern piccolo trumpet. On the label's website there a bit more information:
> 
> https://berlin-classics-music.com/en/releases/bach-trumpet-concertos-2/


There's this also - I got to know it through Rohneyer, I think it's rather agreeable!


----------



## philoctetes

Never Trumpers will love "My Marvellous Wall" on the Koh set


----------



## starthrower

Bruno Walter Complete Columbia Album Collection

https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...walter-the-complete-columbia-album-collection


----------



## gardibolt

DarkAngel said:


> BIS label wisely will complete the Brautigam Beethoven solo keyboard set on Sept 27 with supplemental 6 disc boxset to capture the wonderful variations not included in original sonata boxset release.....not sure why they didn't just release a larger complete boxset since any fan of Brautigams sonatas would surely want these variations also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original sonata boxset
> 
> If I recall a similar thing happened with Brauigam's Mozart series until BIS finally released a complete boxset of sonatas and variations.......


I got tired of waiting for BIS to collect the variations so I bought the individual discs, at much higher price. But it was worth it. Brautigam is consistently excellent on Beethoven.


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07Y1V51B9/


----------



## Granate

Next year is Beethoven's. This was Berlioz. 2024 is Bruckner's. And record companies are on their way to fill our shelves with new editions and recordings. But which composers have anniversaries in 2021, 2022 and 2023?



*2020:* Václav Neumann, Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli would be 100 years old and we all know Beethoven would be 250. And 100 years since Max Bruch passed away.
*2021*: Ok, it's like Franco Corelli, Giuseppe di Stefano and Sena Jurinac will be 100. Also, 100 years will have passed since Engelbert Humperdinck died. 
*2022:* Jean-Pierre Rampal, Renata Tebaldi would be 100 years old. Composer Iannis Xenakis too. Joachim Raff and César Franck would be 200 instead. And the years marks 175 years since Felix Mendelssohn passed away.
*2023:* Artists Cesare Siepi, Victoria de los Ángeles, Alicia de Larrocha, Wolfgang Sawallisch, composer György Ligeti and unearthly goddess Maria Callas would be 100 years old. Édouard Lalo would be 200. 50 years since Pau Casals passed away.
*2024:* Conductors Neville Marriner and Georges Prêtre, singer Carlo Bergonzi, Composer Luigi Nono would be 100 years old. Arnold Schönberg would be 150. Bedřich Smetana and Anton Bruckner would be 200 years old. 100 years since Gabriel Fauré and Giacomo Puccini died.
*2025:* Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Nicolai Gedda, Charles Mackerras and Pierre Boulez would have 100 years old, Maurice Ravel would be 150, while Bizet would have died 150 years ago. 50 years since D. Shostakovich passed away.

All info is here and I made a selection of the people I know that could get special releases during these years to celebrate each anniversary.


----------



## Rogerx

^^^^^
2020 is also the year that Dame Joan Sutherland died 10 years ago, box set with all recordings in the pipeline.


----------



## NLAdriaan

A complete new Beethoven cycle by Nelsons and the VPO.

A first very brief random listen connected in the 9th. Are we really waiting for more Beethoven cycles?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

NLAdriaan said:


> View attachment 125050
> 
> 
> A complete new Beethoven cycle by Nelsons and the VPO.
> 
> A first very brief random listen connected in the 9th. Are we really waiting for more Beethoven cycles?


For a cycle with a female conductor.


----------



## Rmathuln

Granate said:


> Next year is Beethoven's. This was Berlioz. 2024 is Bruckner's. And record companies are on their way to fill our shelves with new editions and recordings. But which composers have anniversaries in 2021, 2022 and 2023?
> 
> 
> 
> *2020:* Václav Neumann, Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli would be 100 years old and we all know Beethoven would be 250. And 100 years since Max Bruch passed away.
> *2021*: Ok, it's like Franco Corelli, Giuseppe di Stefano and Sena Jurinac will be 100. Also, 100 years will have passed since Engelbert Humperdinck died.
> *2022:* Jean-Pierre Rampal, Renata Tebaldi would be 100 years old. Composer Iannis Xenakis too. Joachim Raff and César Franck would be 200 instead. And the years marks 175 years since Felix Mendelssohn passed away.
> *2023:* Artists Cesare Siepi, Victoria de los Ángeles, Alicia de Larrocha, Wolfgang Sawallisch, composer György Ligeti and unearthly goddess Maria Callas would be 100 years old. Édouard Lalo would be 200. 50 years since Pau Casals passed away.
> *2024:* Conductors Neville Marriner and Georges Prêtre, singer Carlo Bergonzi, Composer Luigi Nono would be 100 years old. Arnold Schönberg would be 150. Bedřich Smetana and Anton Bruckner would be 200 years old. 100 years since Gabriel Fauré and Giacomo Puccini died.
> *2025:* Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Nicolai Gedda, Charles Mackerras and Pierre Boulez would have 100 years old, Maurice Ravel would be 150, while Bizet would have died 150 years ago. 50 years since D. Shostakovich passed away.
> 
> All info is here and I made a selection of the people I know that could get special releases during these years to celebrate each anniversary.


My bet is Sony celebrates Isaac Stern's 100th in 2020 more than they or anyone else does any other artist or composer.


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07YMHZL9M/*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07VBH59GV/*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07XW6QXH2/*


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07WWB58KJ/


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07R44LR6B/*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07X386YFY/*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07WMM9961/*


----------



## Itullian

October 13


----------



## rice

There have been a few albums of the composer playing his works but this one seems to be the most "completed" one out there.
5CD set from Melodiya. They certainly know how to do business because $54 USD is not cheap but not too expensive for 5 CDs. They know people are always intrigued by the composer's own interpretation.
I already have around half of the content from a praga album. Should I grab this one as well? He plays his symphony on the piano!


----------



## flamencosketches

^I'm not the Shostakovich head that some of us are, but that looks brilliant. Worth it, I'm sure.


----------



## philoctetes

flamencosketches said:


> ^I'm not the Shostakovich head that some of us are, but that looks brilliant. Worth it, I'm sure.


It's got the Dorliac Jewish Folk Poetry. I would buy it over anything else Dmitri - I consider these treasures - but I already have most of it on various odd labels. Hopefully the price will come down.

It's on Spotify btw


----------



## Blancrocher

Paul Lewis' Beethoven sonatas, piano concertos, and Diabellis are being rereleased as a box. 

They probably won't, but I hope they put the sonatas in numerical order this time.


----------



## joen_cph

rice said:


> There have been a few albums of the composer playing his works but this one seems to be the most "completed" one out there.
> 5CD set from Melodiya. They certainly know how to do business because $54 USD is not cheap but not too expensive for 5 CDs. They know people are always intrigued by the composer's own interpretation.
> I already have around half of the content from a praga album. Should I grab this one as well? He plays his symphony on the piano!


Shosty also recorded the concertos with Cluytens, on EMI.


----------



## Rogerx

Do we really need three new ones?


----------



## Itullian

November 15 release date.


----------



## wkasimer

Rogerx said:


> Do we really need three new ones?


Probably not, but it seems like there are a couple of new ones every month. The Breslik is a decent tenor version - it's good to hear the original keys and key relationships - but I think that there have been better tenor versions, like those of Werner Güra, Christoph Pregardien (both), Peter Anders (both). Breslik's voice lacks sufficient heft for some of the more dramatic passages.

Britta Schwarz' version is dramatic and passionate, but rather idiosyncratically sung. I haven't heard Held, but we certainly don't need another baritone version.

The one that you *do* need, though, is Mattei's:


----------



## SixFootScowl

November 1, 2019:
















www.amazon.com/dp/B07WLBSZLT/


----------



## wkasimer

Fritz Kobus said:


> November 1, 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com/dp/B07WLBSZLT/


A real missed opportunity. Swarowsky recorded the Bach St. Matthew Passion with an excellent group of soloists (including Kurt Equiluz, Heather Harper, and Marius Rintzler) around 1970 or so. It was issued on the US on Nonesuch, but I don't believe that it's ever made it to CD.


----------



## SixFootScowl

wkasimer said:


> A real missed opportunity. Swarowsky recorded the Bach St. Matthew Passion with an excellent group of soloists (including Kurt Equiluz, Heather Harper, and Marius Rintzler) around 1970 or so. It was issued on the US on Nonesuch, but I don't believe that it's ever made it to CD.


He also has a *Wagner Ring cycle* that is unique. *Here is the cast *which includes Fritz Uhl as Loge.

www.amazon.com/dp/B00DIW72QW

The release on LP had risqué covers. I'll stick with the CD cover myself, though the others probably are collector's items.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Miroirs, La Valse - Stravinsky: Petrushka, The Firebird
Beatrice Rana


----------



## Itullian

Nov. 1 
90 cds


----------



## Rogerx

Due for release on 1st Nov 2019


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


> Nov. 1
> 90 cds


Looks awesome. Who is doing the symphonies?


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> Looks awesome. Who is doing the symphonies?


https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8678478--beethoven-complete-edition

Here you go.


----------



## Itullian

Brilliant's 4th Edition for Beethoven's 250th birthday.


----------



## Itullian

Warner's 250th anniversary Beethoven box.
Symphonies -Harnoncourt
String quartets- Artemis
Piano sonatas - Kovacevich
Piano concertos - Schiff/Haitink


----------



## Itullian

Naxos 250th Anniversary box


----------



## SixFootScowl

flamencosketches said:


> Looks awesome. Who is doing the symphonies?


Conductor: Béla Drahos
Orchestra/Ensemble: Nicolaus Esterházy Sinfonia

Not a cycle to go out of your way for, but at least all nine symponies are the same conductor. My Brilliant Complete Beethove set has several different conductors/orchestras for the symphonies.

*Full track listing and details here (scroll down a bit).*


----------



## starthrower

^^^
Could they come up with a more generic design? Looks like something you'd find at Kmart.


----------



## Rogerx

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> Could they come up with a more generic design? Looks like something you'd find at Kmart.


For that price, it's Kmart stuff after all.


----------



## starthrower

I like Naxos, but not for Beethoven.


----------



## haydnguy

I just saw this a couple of days ago on Twitter. I'll have to find out more about it and how you get the CD's but the price can't be beat.


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> I like Naxos, but not for Beethoven.


Kodály Quartet did an amazing Beethoven cycle on Naxos


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> Kodály Quartet did an amazing Beethoven cycle on Naxos


Yeah, they are mainly Naxos recording artists. I guess it's just me but I'm not a big Beethoven quartet listener. I've tried many times but I can't stay interested.


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07Y98N1TF/*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07Y9BGP6X/*


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rogerx

Due for release on 22nd Nov 2019


----------



## Rogerx

Due for release on 22nd Nov 2019


----------



## premont

Rogerx said:


> Due for release on 22nd Nov 2019


Including 3 x four seasons with Barchet, Krotzinger and Kulka respectively, but relatively little Bach considering that this composer was his hallmark - if any.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## KenOC

Naxos announces its entry in the Beethoven 2020 celebrations -- *complete works*, 90 CDs for just over a buck a disc. Available Nov. 1.


----------



## alessandrovle

Released on 20th October by KHA Records

Alessandro Viale piano
Rebecca Raimondi violin (tracks 4, 9, 13, 16)
Assunta Cavallari piano (tracks 3, 7, 15)

1) Philip Glass (1937) Truman Sleeps

2) Alessandra Celletti (1966) The Golden Fly Four

3) Max Richter (1966) The Twins (Prague) piano duet

4) David Lang (1957) Light moving violin and piano

5) Peter Maxwell Davies (1934 - 2016) Snow Cloud, over Lochan

6) Yann Tiersen (1970) Comptine d'un autre eté. L'après-midi

7) Wim Mertens (1953) 4 Mains piano duet

8) Ólafur Arnalds (1986) Tomorrow's Song

9) John Cage (1912 - 1992) Six Melodies: No.3 violin and piano

10) György Ligeti (1923 - 2006) Musica ricercata: No.7, Cantabile, molto legato

11) Nils Frahm (1982) Familiar

12) Aphex Twin (Richard James) (1971) Avril 14th

13) Lera Auerbach (1973) Prelude No. 15 (Op. 46) Adagio sognando violin and piano

14) Georgs Pelēcis (1947) Pieces N. 5

15) Matteo Sommacal (1977) The Forgotten Strains piano duet

16) Arvo Pärt (1935) Spiegel im Spiegel violin and piano


----------



## Ras

*November new releases*

Bach violin concertos


----------



## Ras

*Alison Balsom on trumpet:*
Includes:
Bach, Johann Sebastian
Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben'
» Jesu bleibet meine Freude (Jesu, joy of man's desiring)
Christmas Oratorio (Weihnachts-Oratorium), BWV248
» Ach mein herzliebes Jesulein
» Herr, wenn die stolzen Feinde schnauben
» Herrscher des Himmels, erhore das Lallen
» Jauchzet, frohlocket
» Nun seid ihr wohl gerochen
» Sinfonia
» Wie soll ich Dich empfangen
Handel, George Frideric
Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV351
Purcell, Henry
Funeral Sentences (for the funeral of Queen Mary), Z27
Trumpet Sonata in D major, Z850
Telemann, Georg Philipp
Trumpet Concerto in D major, TWV51-D7


----------



## Ras




----------



## Ras

*Michala Petri (recorder)-- Hille Perl (viola da gamba) --Mahan Esfahani (harpsichord) playing flute works by Bach.*


----------



## haydnguy

haydnguy said:


> I just saw this a couple of days ago on Twitter. I'll have to find out more about it and how you get the CD's but the price can't be beat.


In the U.S. we call this "false advertising". The CD is not really free. In order to get it you have to buy another CD so it's really "2 for the price of 1". Here is the website if you're still interested. https://velvetmusic.nl/page/KLASSIEK-VOOR-JOU


----------



## Ras

Dvorak on Avie:








Beethoven on Linn:


----------



## Josquin13

The Tallis Scholars' pioneering project to become the first ensemble to record the complete masses of Josquin Desprez has finally come to an end: Today, on Nov. 1st, they've released the final CD of their decades long Josquin survey (Amazon Prime has guaranteed its delivery to my house by 8 pm tonight!, as a pre-order). The two masses that Phillips & his singers have newly recorded are controversial. Today scholars doubt that the Missa Mater Patris was composed by Josquin, while the other mass, Missa Da pacem, has been newly attributed to Noel Bauldeweyn. Yet, the Bauldeweyn attribution isn't a certainty.

Ensemble Metamorphosis is also in the process of recording the complete masses of Josquin. However, they started their cycle at a later date than the Tallis Scholars, and though they've been progressing at a faster pace, didn't get to the finish line first. Hopefully, both cycles will start a new trend among the top early music ensembles, & one day we'll have as many Josquin mass cycles to compare as Brahms Symphony cycles! (hey, I can dream...), as well as complete recordings of the motets and secular music--since the last I checked, there are still works by Josquin that have never been recorded, which isn't right for such a towering giant in music history.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...view-peter-phillips-on-josquin-and-bauldeweyn
https://www.amazon.com/Josquin-Miss...ords=B07TNVWKTR&qid=1572220435&s=music&sr=8-1
https://www.allmusic.com/album/josquin-missa-mater-patris-bauldeweyn-missa-da-pacem-mw0003310524
https://www.gramophone.co.uk/blog/g...ming-josquins-music-is-the-greatest-privilege

P.S. There's been only one previous recording of Josquin's Missa Mater Patris--that I'm aware of--from Chanticleer: https://www.amazon.com/Missa-Mater-...uin+missa+mater+patris&qid=1572625686&sr=8-2; while Ensemble Metamorphosis, Stuttgart Schola Cantorum, and maybe one or two other ensembles during the LP era have recorded the Missa Da Pacem.


----------



## Mandryka

Josquin13 said:


> The Tallis Scholars' pioneering project to become the first ensemble to record the complete masses of Josquin Desprez has finally come to an end: Today, on Nov. 1st, they've released the final CD of their decades long Josquin survey (Amazon Prime has guaranteed its delivery to my house by 8 pm tonight!, as a pre-order). The two masses that Phillips & his singers have newly recorded are controversial. Today scholars doubt that the Missa Mater Patris was composed by Josquin, while the other mass, Missa Da pacem, has been newly attributed to Noel Bauldeweyn. Yet, the Bauldeweyn attribution isn't a certainty.
> 
> Ensemble Metamorphosis is also in the process of recording the complete masses of Josquin. However, they started their cycle at a later date than the Tallis Scholars, and though they've been progressing at a faster pace, didn't get to the finish line first. Hopefully, both cycles will start a new trend among the top early music ensembles, & one day we'll have as many Josquin mass cycles to compare as Brahms Symphony cycles! (hey, I can dream...), as well as complete recordings of the motets and secular music--since the last I checked, there are still works by Josquin that have never been recorded, which isn't right for such a towering giant in music history.
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...view-peter-phillips-on-josquin-and-bauldeweyn
> https://www.amazon.com/Josquin-Miss...ords=B07TNVWKTR&qid=1572220435&s=music&sr=8-1
> https://www.allmusic.com/album/josquin-missa-mater-patris-bauldeweyn-missa-da-pacem-mw0003310524
> https://www.gramophone.co.uk/blog/g...ming-josquins-music-is-the-greatest-privilege
> 
> P.S. There's been only one previous recording of Josquin's Missa Mater Patris--that I'm aware of--from Chanticleer: https://www.amazon.com/Missa-Mater-...uin+missa+mater+patris&qid=1572625686&sr=8-2; while Ensemble Metamorphosis, Stuttgart Schola Cantorum, and maybe one or two other ensembles during the LP era have recorded the Missa Da Pacem.


Hope you've seen the new Blue Heron. One of De Rore madrigals, a cycle never recorded before. And one scheduled for release today of Ockeghem songs.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Josquin13 said:


> one day we'll have as many Josquin mass cycles to compare as Brahms Symphony cycles!


I hope I live that long!


----------



## Mandryka

By the way, I heard Tallis Scholars sing one of the masses on the new recording in a concert, it was impeccable, so refined and so beautiful.


----------



## Josquin13

Hi Mandryka,

No, I wasn't aware of either release. Thanks for bringing them to my attention! I'm especially keen to hear their Ockeghem release, as I don't believe anyone's done the complete secular songs of Ockeghem since the Davies brothers & the Medieval Ensemble of London back in the 1980s. But I'm eager to hear the De Rore madrigal cycle, too. That's good news. It seems that early music is alive and kicking in Boston these days.


----------



## haydnguy

Release Date: November 15th.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Gramophone has mentioned that there's a 60-CD set of Academy of St Martin in the Fields coming out soon. No mention of issue date or contents yet, though....


----------



## NLAdriaan

CnC Bartok said:


> Gramophone has mentioned that there's a 60-CD set of Academy of St Martin in the Fields coming out soon. No mention of issue date or contents yet, though....











It will be available in January 2020, on Decca/London. Tracklist below, no opera's included.

EAN: 0028948500932

CD1-2 THE FIRST RECORDINGS
CD3 Vivaldi: The Four Seasons (1970 and 1980* recordings)
CD4 Vivaldi: Concertos for Wind & Strings, RV 441, 443, 456, 498, 535, 539, 569, 574
CD5 Vivaldi: Concertos RV 532, 533, 536, 539, 545, 562a, 563
CD6 Geminiani: 6 Concerti Grossi, op.7
CD7 TRUMPET CONCERTOS - Telemann · Albinoni · Hertel · Fasch · Vivaldi · Albrechtsberger** · L. Mozart · Hummel7
CD8 Telemann: Violin Concertos; Overture in C major "Hamburger Ebb und Flut"

CD9 Handel: Concerti Grossi, op.3; Alcina, HWV 34 - incidental music
CD10-12 Handel: 12 Concerti Grossi, op.6; Oboe Concertos**; 3 Concerti a due cori
CD13-14 J.S. Bach: Keyboard Concertos
CD15 J.S. Bach: Violin Concertos
CD16-17 J.S. Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV 1080; Musical Offering; Sonata for flute,
CD18 Arne; C.P.E. Bach; J.C. Bach: Harpsichord Concertos
CD19 J.C. Bach: 6 Symphonies, op.3; Mozart: March in D major, K408 no.2; Haydn: Symphony No.52 in C mior
CD20 Wassenaer: Concerti Armonici (formerly attrib. to Pergolesi)
CD21 BAROQUE HORN CONCERTOS
Knecthl · Reinhardt · Quantz · Graun · Röllig
CD22 Gluck: Don Juan - ballet; Handel: Ariodante & Il pastor fido - ballet music
CD23-24 Haydn: Concertos; Overtures; Six Allemandes from HOB.IX:9
CD25 Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 53**, 99 & 102
CD26 M. Haydn: Horn Concerto; Duo Concertante; Divertimento; 6 Minuets
CD27 Mozart: Serenades; Divertimenti
CD28 Mozart: Sinfonia concertante K297b & K364; Adagio and fugue in C minor, K546
CD29 Mozart: Eine kleine Nachtmusik; Posthorn Serenade; Serenata notturna
CD30 Mozart: Gran Partita; Divertimento in C Major, K188
CD31 Beethoven: 12 Minuets WoO 7; 12 German Dances WoO 8; 12 Contredanses WoO 14; Große Fuge in B flat major, op.133
CD32 Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 7
CD33 Weber: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1 & 2; Clarinet Concertino
CD34-36 Rossini: Complete Overtures
CD37 CONCERT À LA CARTE
Clarke · Handel · Purcell · Rossini · Boccherini · Mozart · Haydn
Tchaikovsky · Schubert · Mendelssohn · Bree** · Ricciotti · Locatelli**
CD38 Mendelssohn: String Symphonies Nos. 9, 10, 12; Concerto for Piano & Strings in A Major
CD39 Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos.3 "Scottish" & 4 "Italian"
CD40 Gounod: The 2 Symphonies; Faust Ballet Music
CD41 Dvořák: Serenades
CD42 Tchaikovsky: Nutcracker Suite; Serenade for Strings; Violin Concerto
CD43 Grieg: Holberg Suite; Elegiac Melodies; Sibelius: Valse triste; Rakastava; Nielsen: Little Suite; Wirén: Serenade etc.
CD44 Bruch: Violin Concerto No.1; Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto
CD45 R. Strauss: Le Bourgeois gentilhomme suite; Couperin suite
CD46 Bruch: Scottish Fantasy; Violin Concerto No.1
CD47 POPULAR FRENCH ORCHESTRAL WORKS
Berlioz · Ravel · Saint-Saëns · Debussy · Chabrier · Canteloube · Satie · Fauré
CD48 Respighi: Pines of Rome; Fountains of Rome; Roman Festivals; The Birds
CD49 Bartók: Music for strings, percussion & celesta; Divertimento
CD50 Stravinsky: Pulcinella - suite; Apollon musagète; Capriccio for piano and orchestra
CD51 Elgar: Introduction & Allegro; Serenade for Strings; Sospiri; Elegy for strings; The Spanish Lady - suite; Warlock: Serenade for Strings; Capriol Suite;
Butterworth: A Shropshire Lad; Two English Idylls; The Banks of Green Willow
CD52 Delius: Orchestral Works; Vaughan Williams: Oboe Concerto; Holst: Invocation; Elgar: Romance
CD53 Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - Overture; Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis; Variations for Orchestra etc.
CD54 Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending; Fantasia on Greensleeves; English Folk Song Suite etc.
CD55 ENGLISH SEASONS
Delius · Bridge · Foulds · Grainger · Bax

CD56 Finzi: Clarinet Concerto; Dies Natalis; Nocturne; Romance for string orchestra
CD57 Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra; Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli; Little Music for string orchestra; Walton: Façade (Highlights)a
CD58 Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen**; Britten: Nocturne**; Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
CD59 Williamson: The Happy Prince**; Walton: Sonata for string orchestra
CD60 Mozart: Exsultate Jubilate, K165; Clarinet Concerto; Piano Concerto No.2

**FIRST CD RELEASE


----------



## Rogerx

^^^^^^
You beat me in by 4 minutes.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07ZLKH14W/*


----------



## SixFootScowl

December 6, 2019: www.amazon.com/dp/B07WTZ41YM/


----------



## SixFootScowl

December 13, 2019: www.amazon.com/dp/B07X7D9W6N/


----------



## Rogerx

Bit of a overkill by the companies with their Beethoven recordings.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Bit of a overkill by the companies with their Beethoven recordings.


250 years only happens once. They have to make their money when they can!


----------



## Ras

*Lang Lang doing Beethoven's Appassionata Sonata on Sony.*


----------



## Josquin13

Here's a fascinating new release in the early music field: the all-female British group, Musica Secreta, has recorded the newly discovered 'complete' "Lamentations of Jeremiah" by the Franco-Flemish composer, Antoine Brumel. It is surely one of the most important musicological finds or 'rediscoveries' of recent decades. Previously, we had only fragments of Brumel's Lamentations, but now they are complete! The leader of Musica Secreta, Laurie Stras, discovered the scores in a manuscript owned by a Florentine convent. Her group's new recording was released on Nov. 1st by Obsidian Records.

Here's an interview with Stras (posted on Presto Classical), where she discusses Brumel's Lamentations & her find: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/articles/2960--interview-laurie-stras-on-brumels-lamentations

https://www.obsidianrecords.co.uk/cd719
https://musicasecreta.com/brumel-masterwork-metamorphosis

I first encountered Brumel's music via David Munrow's anthology, "The Art of the Netherlands", and again later with the Tallis Scholars' premiere 1993 recording of Brumel's Missa Et ecce terrae motus (https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7936011--antoine-brumel-the-earthquake-mass), which I consider to be a masterpiece of the Franco-Flemish period. My curiosity about Brumel was certainly piqued, however, it's taken a long time for other works by him to get recorded (by New York Polyphony, Speculum Ensemble, The Brabant Ensemble, & The Clerks' Group...). (There have also been two more recordings of Brumel's "Earthquake" Mass, by the Huelgas Ensemble and Ensemble Clément Janequin.) This new recording is an important addition to that growing discography.


----------



## Mandryka

They were giving concerts of this in Brighton this year. I like the sound they make very much, especially the recording dedicated to De Rore’s influence called Dangerous Graces.


----------



## Mandryka

Josquin13 said:


> Hi Mandryka,
> 
> No, I wasn't aware of either release. Thanks for bringing them to my attention! I'm especially keen to hear their Ockeghem release, as I don't believe anyone's done the complete secular songs of Ockeghem since the Davies brothers & the Medieval Ensemble of London back in the 1980s. But I'm eager to hear the De Rore madrigal cycle, too. That's good news. It seems that early music is alive and kicking in Boston these days.


I have spent some time with the De Rore, less time with the Ockeghem because it was only released a couple of days ago. The De Rore is new to record, it is quite challenging music (in the way that Willaert is challenging) and I suspect my appreciation will improve when I follow the texts in detail. The Ockeghem has at least one experiment in an a cappella rendition, and in pitch and tuning and accent, the style in the Ockeghem is very languid and maybe rather linear.

The way they project their voices, the sound they make, is very much consistent with what we've come to expect in later music. Basically in terms of vocality and sonority they sing De Rore and Ockeghem as if they're singing Monteverdi and Purcell. The blend of their sound is very rich and seamless.

There is no complete Ockeghem songs on record apart from the Davies Brothers, as you say. De Rore is very much in fashion at the moment, there have been several new things over the past couple of years.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## joen_cph

^^^
Pretty sure he must have some original ideas in these recordings ...


----------



## Itullian

I love her Bach.


----------



## Malx

Itullian said:


> I love her Bach.


I am presuming this is a different set from the one already released on Hyperion.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Itullian said:


> I love her Bach.


Is this four hand with twin sisters, or am I seeing double? :lol:


----------



## Itullian

Malx said:


> I am presuming this is a different set from the one already released on Hyperion.


Yes, it's a new set.


----------



## Blancrocher

Tharaud, Versailles

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8690113--versailles-alexandre-tharaud

I'll probably buy it.


----------



## Eramire156

*Bruckner and Berliner Philharmoniker*









Anton Bruckner is a composer with an unmistakable musical language: darkly glowing, overwhelmingly beautiful, but also energetic and innovative. For the Berliner Philharmoniker, this music has been part of their artistic identity for over a hundred years. The orchestra now presents Bruckner's symphonies in an exclusive edition, recorded over the last ten years together with some of the foremost Bruckner interpreters of our time.

Bruckner's symphonies are a universe of immeasurable tonal, expressive, and metaphysical dimensions. It is precisely the changing perspectives of different conductors that make it possible to explore this diverse wealth. The edition is moreover a document of a successful artistic collaboration with highly esteemed partners of many years' standing: Herbert Blomstedt, Bernard Haitink, Mariss Jansons, Paavo Järvi, Zubin Mehta, Seiji Ozawa, Christian Thielemann and Simon Rattle. The high-quality hardcover edition presents the recordings on nine CDs as well as pure audio and video recordings on Blu-Ray. The extensive booklet contains an essay by the renowned musicologist Richard Taruskin plus portraits of the conductors, introductions to the individual symphonies and numerous photos.

Berliner Philharmoniker
Anton Bruckner Symphonien 1-9

Seiji Ozawa
Symphony No. 1

Paavo Järvi
Symphony No. 2

Herbert Blomstedt
Symphony No. 3

Bernard Haitink
Symphony No. 4

Bernard Haitink
Symphony No. 5

Mariss Jansons
Symphony No. 6

Christian Thielemann
Symphony No. 7

Zubin Mehta
Symphony No. 8

Sir Simon Rattle
Symphony No. 9

Recorded between 2009 and 2019 at the Philharmonie Berlin

Bonus video:
The conductors talk about Bruckner's symphonies (37 mins)

https://www.berliner-philharmoniker-recordings.com/bruckner-symphonies.html?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=REC%20%20Bruckner%20%20CD-Edition%20%20EN&utm_content=REC%20%20Bruckner%20%20CD-Edition%20%20EN+CID_e63ea188bcfd362f874c2ddca842a0ca&utm_source=Email%20Newsletter


----------



## Rogerx

Wilhelm Backhaus - Complete Decca Recordings

39 CDs

Due for release on 10th Jan 2020


----------



## Itullian

December


----------



## Itullian

11/15


----------



## Itullian

12/06


----------



## Itullian

12/06


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


> 11/15


Can you guide me to some more information on this box? It looks excellent.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Eramire156 said:


> View attachment 126621
> 
> 
> Anton Bruckner is a composer with an unmistakable musical language: darkly glowing, overwhelmingly beautiful, but also energetic and innovative. For the Berliner Philharmoniker, this music has been part of their artistic identity for over a hundred years. The orchestra now presents Bruckner's symphonies in an exclusive edition, recorded over the last ten years together with some of the foremost Bruckner interpreters of our time.
> 
> Bruckner's symphonies are a universe of immeasurable tonal, expressive, and metaphysical dimensions. It is precisely the changing perspectives of different conductors that make it possible to explore this diverse wealth. The edition is moreover a document of a successful artistic collaboration with highly esteemed partners of many years' standing: Herbert Blomstedt, Bernard Haitink, Mariss Jansons, Paavo Järvi, Zubin Mehta, Seiji Ozawa, Christian Thielemann and Simon Rattle. The high-quality hardcover edition presents the recordings on nine CDs as well as pure audio and video recordings on Blu-Ray. The extensive booklet contains an essay by the renowned musicologist Richard Taruskin plus portraits of the conductors, introductions to the individual symphonies and numerous photos.
> 
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> Anton Bruckner Symphonien 1-9
> 
> Seiji Ozawa
> Symphony No. 1
> 
> Paavo Järvi
> Symphony No. 2
> 
> Herbert Blomstedt
> Symphony No. 3
> 
> Bernard Haitink
> Symphony No. 4
> 
> Bernard Haitink
> Symphony No. 5
> 
> Mariss Jansons
> Symphony No. 6
> 
> Christian Thielemann
> Symphony No. 7
> 
> Zubin Mehta
> Symphony No. 8
> 
> Sir Simon Rattle
> Symphony No. 9
> 
> Recorded between 2009 and 2019 at the Philharmonie Berlin
> 
> Bonus video:
> The conductors talk about Bruckner's symphonies (37 mins)
> 
> https://www.berliner-philharmoniker-recordings.com/bruckner-symphonies.html?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=REC%20%20Bruckner%20%20CD-Edition%20%20EN&utm_content=REC%20%20Bruckner%20%20CD-Edition%20%20EN+CID_e63ea188bcfd362f874c2ddca842a0ca&utm_source=Email%20Newsletter


A superfluous set, if you want the best digital Bruckner by the Berliner, get Wand on RCA. It is not complete, but come on, Mehta, Rattle, Ozawa, Jarvi have nothing to say in Bruckner and Thielemann and Jansons are not top class in Bruckner either:


----------



## wkasimer

NLAdriaan said:


> A superfluous set, if you want the best digital Bruckner by the Berliner, get Wand on RCA. It is not complete, but come on, Mehta, Rattle, Ozawa, Jarvi have nothing to say in Bruckner and Thielemann and Jansons are not top class in Bruckner either


This is pretty clearly a set aimed at Bruckner fanatics and fans of the Berlin Philharmonic, and people who prefer live recordings over studio ones (I'm assuming that these are live, since I don't believe that any of them have been issued commercially).

I'm not sure how one could call this set "superfluous" without having heard it. I'm certainly curious to hear it, but probably not curious enough to buy it until I read some reviews by people who've actually heard it.

BTW, the Mehta BPO 8th from this set is on Spotify.


----------



## Granate

^^

To be fair, it's a deluxe set that promises a lot of quality. I think the BPO is a magnificient Bruckner orchestra, not only under Günter Wand, because Daniel Barenboim and himself inherited the powerful orchestra nurtured by decades of Herbert von Karajan and Wilhelm Furtwängler. I do hope they have kept the orchestral level, but I'm afraid that at best it's going to be a set as heterogenous as the Decca with the Wiener Philharmoniker recently reissued.


----------



## SixFootScowl

flamencosketches said:


> Can you guide me to some more information on this box? It looks excellent.


I have the same interest you do, but I can't read the title, other than it is something Beethoven, else I would do a search for it.


----------



## starthrower

It's a re-packaging of Bernstein's Beethoven recordings with the NYP. Says re-mastered, but who knows if the sound is better? I paid 6 dollars for the current 6 disc set of symphonies, overtures & violin concerto.

https://www.amazon.com/Bernstein-Co...stein+beethoven&qid=1573744655&s=music&sr=1-1


----------



## SixFootScowl

starthrower said:


> It's a re-packaging of Bernstein's Beethoven recordings with the NYP. Says re-mastered, but who knows if the sound is better? I paid 6 dollars for the current 6 disc set of symphonies, overtures & violin concerto.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bernstein-Co...stein+beethoven&qid=1573744655&s=music&sr=1-1


Pretty package anyway. Thanks for the link.


----------



## wkasimer

starthrower said:


> It's a re-packaging of Bernstein's Beethoven recordings with the NYP. Says re-mastered, but who knows if the sound is better? I paid 6 dollars for the current 6 disc set of symphonies, overtures & violin concerto.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bernstein-Co...stein+beethoven&qid=1573744655&s=music&sr=1-1


It probably includes the remasters that were in the big Bernstein Remastered set. It also presumably includes his NYP Missa Solemnis recording, which is worth hearing.


----------



## wkasimer

Sorry - redundant posting.


----------



## wkasimer

Itullian said:


>


This is now the third set of Beethoven quartets issued in the Masters series, following the Tokyo and Budpest (stereo) set. The Guarneri set is fine, but the Beethoven quartet discography has become a lot more crowded in the last 50 years, so I don't think that this one is competitive, even at budget price (I think the same of the Budapest stereo set).


----------



## Granate

starthrower said:


> It's a re-packaging of Bernstein's Beethoven recordings with the NYP. *Says re-mastered, but who knows if the sound is better?* I paid 6 dollars for the current 6 disc set of symphonies, overtures & violin concerto.





Granate said:


> ... I am sure all the recordings are newly remastered. But I listened to symphonies No.3 and No.5 and had lost almost all the charm the set had (you know I'm a huge fan of this cycle in the shape of the 2000s remasters).


Comment I wrote a lot of time ago. Wow, time goes fast.


----------



## NLAdriaan

wkasimer said:


> This is pretty clearly a set aimed at Bruckner fanatics and fans of the Berlin Philharmonic, and people who prefer live recordings over studio ones (I'm assuming that these are live, since I don't believe that any of them have been issued commercially).
> 
> I'm not sure how one could call this set "superfluous" without having heard it. I'm certainly curious to hear it, but probably not curious enough to buy it until I read some reviews by people who've actually heard it.
> 
> BTW, the Mehta BPO 8th from this set is on Spotify.


I heard the Berliner playing Bruckner 9 live with Rattle a few years ago, it frankly was a disaster. I heard Bruckner 8 with Thielemann live in Vienna a few weeks ago. It was beautiful, but just not into the top league of what the VPO can do in what is one of their signature pieces (Karajan, Boulez, Giulini, Haitink). I heard various Jansons concerts with Bruckner in Amsterdam, they were also beautiful, but not top notch, such as the Bruckners conducted by Haitink.

The only recordings in this BPO set, that I might want to hear, would be the Haitink and Blomstedt ones. Both however already have an extensive Bruckner catalogue on record, including recent releases.

The Wand BPO Bruckner recordings were a refreshing recent find and are among my most cherished Bruckner recordings.

I just have not enough interest in the other conductor's accomplishments with Bruckner. For BPO fans there are better Bruckner alternatives and for Bruckner fans in general even more so.That's why I have labelled this box superfluous at face value, without even hearing it. I don't see the added value of this release, This of course doesn't mean others cannot truly come to enjoy it


----------



## Malx

wkasimer said:


> This is now the third set of Beethoven quartets issued in the Masters series, following the Tokyo and Budpest (stereo) set. The Guarneri set is fine, but the Beethoven quartet discography has become a lot more crowded in the last 50 years, so I don't think that this one is competitive, even at budget price (I think the same of the Budapest stereo set).


But the Budapest mono set is still well worth having in any collection.


----------



## wkasimer

Malx said:


> But the Budapest mono set is still well worth having in any collection.


It's certainly better than their stereo set, but in 2019, it's a set for the glutton rather than the gourmet.


----------



## flamencosketches

starthrower said:


> It's a re-packaging of Bernstein's Beethoven recordings with the NYP. Says re-mastered, but who knows if the sound is better? I paid 6 dollars for the current 6 disc set of symphonies, overtures & violin concerto.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bernstein-Co...stein+beethoven&qid=1573744655&s=music&sr=1-1


Wow, 6 bucks. Do you have that link?


----------



## wkasimer

flamencosketches said:


> Wow, 6 bucks. Do you have that link?


Probably this one:

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Symphonies-Violin-Concerto-Overtures/dp/B003S0IJWA

Keep in mind that a) there are no notes and b) BMG screwed up some of the other Masters boxes sonically. I haven't heard this one.


----------



## Eramire156

Yes I wonder who the Berlin Bruckner set is aimed at, the completist? With Haitink retired, Blomstedt in his nineties, who are the great conductors today? Barenboim comes to mind, Manfred Honeck and Remy Ballot perhaps? In the meantime I'll pass on the BPO set.


----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> Wow, 6 bucks. Do you have that link?


Ha! I bought it several years ago and the price has actually creeped up a bit on that set.


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07YTDF3ZK/*


----------



## NLAdriaan

Eramire156 said:


> Yes I wonder who the Berlin Bruckner set is aimed at, the completist? With Haitink retired, Blomstedt in his nineties, who are the great conductors today? Barenboim comes to mind, Manfred Honeck and Remy Ballot perhaps? In the meantime I'll pass on the BPO set.


I also realised recently that a few generations of Bruckner specialists is no longer alive or retired. Karajan, Celibidache, Haitink, Guilini, Abbado, Boulez (only the 8th, but what a recording!), Wand. They left us with beautiful recordings, but that's it.

Of the younger generations, I think Nelsons is worthwile to follow. And perhaps Petrenko might pick it up with the BPO? But it seems as if there is a shortage of seasoned individual Brucknerites. Fortunately, we still have the recordings


----------



## Granate

·_-

Shortage? I would name Daniel Barenboim, Gerd Schaller and especially Simone Young and Christian Thielemann. 

And even if he hasn't proven his value with Bruckner in Montréal, Yannick Nézet-Séguin has a long career ahead to develop his sound and master my favourite composer.

As orchestras, I'm really eager to listen to the Bruckner Orchester Linz develop a great cycle. It was for me the most insteresting side of the recent DRD cycle.


----------



## Rmathuln

NLAdriaan said:


> I also realised recently that a few generations of Bruckner specialists is no longer alive or retired. Karajan, Celibidache, Haitink, Guilini, Abbado, Boulez (only the 8th, but what a recording!), Wand. They left us with beautiful recordings, but that's it.
> 
> Of the younger generations, I think Nelsons is worthwile to follow. And perhaps Petrenko might pick it up with the BPO? But it seems as if there is a shortage of seasoned individual Brucknerites. Fortunately, we still have the recordings


How could you possibly leave the Jochums off of your list?

Shame on you.


----------



## Malx

wkasimer said:


> It's certainly better than their stereo set, but in 2019, it's a set for the glutton rather than the gourmet.


Being a man of slender build, perhaps I can vere towards the glutton without too much chance of endangering a musical heart attack


----------



## wkasimer

Complete Eileen Farrell on Columbia:

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/complete-columbia-box-se/hnum/9508058


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rogerx

wkasimer said:


> Complete Eileen Farrell on Columbia:
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/complete-columbia-box-se/hnum/9508058
> 
> View attachment 126678


Good seeing this, fantastic.


----------



## Rogerx

Out 31-01-20

Claudio Abbado & Wiener Philharmoniker - The Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon


----------



## Granate

>


Denon has reissued the old Bruckner Symphonies from Dresden for a very nice price. (B07YMFVT1D)


----------



## Josquin13

That Blomstedt/Staatskapelle Dresden Bruckner 7th is particularly fine (depending on what your expectations for Bruckner are, of course, as is Blomstedt's later 7th in Leipzig, on hybrid SACD). The Dresdeners are very good in the 4th, too. MDG is an excellent label, so it'll be interesting to see if they plan to reissue any more of the old Denon/Nippon catalogue: which includes many first rate performances & recordings.

There is a new limited edition box set release of Masaaki Suzuki and Bach Collegium Japan's recordings of J.S. Bach's Complete Secular Cantatas, which is a companion piece to their earlier hybrid SACD box set of Bach's Sacred Cantatas. Presto Classical currently has it on sale for $66.75 for 10 Hybrid SACDs, but I don't know if that's a competitive price, or not: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8676351--js-bach-the-complete-secular-cantatas.

Bruno Walter's Complete Columbia recordings has also been released, in a 77 CD box set, on November 15th: https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...walter-the-complete-columbia-album-collection


----------



## Rmathuln

Josquin13 said:


> That Blomstedt/Staatskapelle Dresden Bruckner 7th is particularly fine (depending on what your expectations for Bruckner are, of course, as is Blomstedt's later 7th in Leipzig, on hybrid SACD). The Dresdeners are very good in the 4th, too. MDG is an excellent label, so it'll be interesting to see if they plan to reissue any more of the old Denon/Nippon catalogue: which includes many first rate performances & recordings.
> 
> There is a new limited edition box set release of Masaaki Suzuki and Bach Collegium Japan's recordings of J.S. Bach's Complete Secular Cantatas, which is a companion piece to their earlier hybrid SACD box set of Bach's Sacred Cantatas. Presto Classical currently has it on sale for $66.75 for 10 Hybrid SACDs, but I don't know if that's a competitive price, or not: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8676351--js-bach-the-complete-secular-cantatas.
> 
> Bruno Walter's Complete Columbia recordings has also been released, in a 77 CD box set, on November 15th: https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...walter-the-complete-columbia-album-collection


Bruno Walter scheduled for December 6th in USA.

Worth waiting longer given considerable savings over Presto

*https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07MWXGCWL/*


----------



## Ras

Andras Schiff is releasing his third recording of Bach's Well-temperered piano book 1. It is a co-production by Naxos, BBC and Unitel. Live from The Proms 2017.


----------



## Rogerx

Ras said:


> Andras Schiff is releasing his third recording of Bach's Well-temperered piano book 1. It is a co-production by Naxos, BBC and Unitel. Live from The Proms 2017.


Please let us know if you find more info on when etc.


----------



## Rogerx

John Barbirolli & New York Philharmonic - The Complete RCA and Columbia Album Collection

out 21-2- 2020


----------



## Ras

Rogerx said:


> Please let us know if you find more info on when etc.


All I know so far is that it is scheduled for release sometime in january. It looks like the format is DVD and/or Blu-ray.


----------



## Itullian

miss post..................


----------



## Rogerx

Ras said:


> All I know so far is that it is scheduled for release sometime in January. It looks like the format is DVD and/or Blu-ray.


I found out that is was recorded for DVD purpose I have Book on my hard disc from our T.V.


----------



## Eramire156

Rogerx said:


> John Barbirolli & New York Philharmonic - The Complete RCA and Columbia Album Collection
> 
> out 21-2- 2020


Glorious John, a must have, can't wait


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Final Piano Pieces/ Stephen Hough (piano)
out 03-01-2020


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Granate

Itullian said:


>


If two Bach fans married, this would be my wedding present.


----------



## joen_cph

Itullian said:


>


I think the Scribendum 26CD Yudina box is more attractive, 
http://www.scribendumrecordings.com...sc813-26cd---the-art-of-maria-yudina/11333768 (content list is not complete)

but don't know if the Melodiya one will have a better, restored sound.

There's also the in-depth series from the Vista Vera label,
http://www.vistavera.com/index.php?categoryID=373


----------



## Josquin13

Granate--I don't expect you saw my question to you on the "What are you listening to" thread, but if you don't mind me asking, where was that nature photograph taken that you posted? It looked like such a beautiful, serene place--it piqued my curiosity.

Somehow I missed the release of the following two CD recordings of music by my two favorite early Renaissance composers:

October, 2019--Josquin Desprez--"Josquin & Antonello", a program of 16th century lute transcriptions of music by Josquin Desprez, played by Michele Cinquina. On 5 of the tracks Cinquina is accompanied by soprano Francesca Cassinari: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07WGJKDPT/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1. I've ordered the CD, and will be curious to see how it compares to my current favorite CD of 16th century lute transcriptions of Josquin's music, played by Jacob Heringman:

http://magnatune.com/artists/albums/heringman-josquin/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Josquin-Pr...quin&link_code=qs&qid=1574624521&sr=8-1-fkmr1
https://www.amazon.com/Josquin-Prez...jacob+heringman&qid=1574623782&s=music&sr=1-6.

Heringman doesn't add a vocalist on his CD, but has since accompanied singer John Potter in Josquin's music on a CD entitled, "Secret History": https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07456QXSV/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp

2018--Guillaume Dufay--"New Flowers", secular songs by Dufay, performed by the group Santenay: https://www.amazon.com/FLOWERS-Kunstkopf-Aufnahme-friends-PANTOFONIE®-MHz-PCM®/dp/B07CXYN2ZQ
Here's a review of the CD: http://www.musica-dei-donum.org/cd_reviews/Hyperion_CDA68236_greensonic_CD1710.html

Plus, I've just ordered Blue Heron's recently released volume 1 of songs by Johannes Ockeghem, which sounds exceptional on the listening samples: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07XLVNBJC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1, and a recording of the newly discovered complete Lamentations of Jeremiah by Antoine Brumel: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07WDDMLXC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1, which I mentioned earlier in the thread.


----------



## Granate

Hello Josquin. I didn't take the photo myself, but from the twitter account cumbriapictures. This spot is in the southern side of Lake Keswick, Lake District, Cumbria, UK. I was there more than 3 years ago and I would love to come back (after Lanzarote of course). I follow on twitter some accounts by Cumbria tourism and sometimes I'm delighted with pictures like this.

Edit: I remember taking a picture from this place, but I was searching for my folder and I discovered that I didn't have it in my laptop, or any of my hard-drives. I was a bit desperate now, but it turns out there's a previous hard drive with lots of data that I left home by mistake and which my mother has found. It should be there, with all the pictures I took in Lake District. But so far I can't send the one I took from that spot.


----------



## Josquin13

Granate,

Thanks so much for posting those photos. I've actually been to the Lake District, in my early twenties, but I don't think I ever made it to the south side of Lake Keswick (at least I don't recall visiting the location in your photos, & I think I would). Wow, it is beautiful there. Thanks again.


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://tower.jp/item/3022193/

https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2019/11/25/1110


DISC-1 [CMCD-10008]
Symphony No. 2 in C minor (1872 edited by William

Carraghan ) DISC-2 [CMCD-10009]
Symphony No. 2 in C minor (William Caraghan edited) 1873)
Recorded (DISC-1, 2): March 25-28, 1991 Linz Bruckner House (World First Recording)

DISC-3 [CMCD-10010]
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (edited by Novak) First movement, second movement

DISC-4 [CMCD-10011]
Symphony No.5 in B flat major (edited by Novak) Third movement, fourth movement
recording (DISC-3, 4): June 29, 1993-7 March 3 Linz Bruckner House

DISC-5 [CMCD-10012]
Symphony No. 6 in A major (edited by Novak)
Recording: March 28-31, 1994 Linz Bruckner House

DISC-6 [CMCD-10013]
Symphony No. 7 e major (Novaku castigation)
recording: April 1990 9-12 days Linz Bruckner House

DISC-7 [CMCD-10014]
Symphony No. 8 in c minor Novaku, 1890 edition)
Recording: July 1991 1-4 days Linz Bruckner House

DISC-8 [CMCD-10015]
Symphony No.9 in D minor (edited by Novak) [with final movement] First movement, second movement
recording: April 13-15, 1992 Linz Bruckner House (world first recording)

DISC-9 [CMCD-10016]
Symphony No. 9 in D minor (edited by Novak) [with final movement] 3rd and 4th movement
recording: April 13-15, 1992, February 16, 17th 1993 Linz Bruckner House (world first recording)

BONUS DISC (CMS-15)
Symphony No. 2 in C minor 4th movement
　(1872 edited by William Carraghan, partially modified by Eichhorn)
Recording landscape
Symphony No. 2 C minor
1st movement (1872)
2nd Movement (1872)
Third Movement (1872)
Fourth Movement (1872)
First Movement (1873)
Recording: March 25-28, 1991 Linz Brucknerhaus

[Performance]
Kurt Eichhorn (Conductor)
Linz Bruckner Orchestra

*


----------



## starthrower

The Richter Complete Decca, Philips & DG box is being re-issued on Dec 6th. I've seen this at European sites but not Amazon US. Prices ranging from 100-120 dollars for the 51 CD set.


----------



## Mandryka

Josquin13 said:


> Granate--I don't expect you saw my question to you on the "What are you listening to" thread, but if you don't mind me asking, where was that nature photograph taken that you posted? It looked like such a beautiful, serene place--it piqued my curiosity.
> 
> Somehow I missed the release of the following two CD recordings of music by my two favorite early Renaissance composers:
> 
> October, 2019--Josquin Desprez--"Josquin & Antonello", a program of 16th century lute transcriptions of music by Josquin Desprez, played by Michele Cinquina. On 5 of the tracks Cinquina is accompanied by soprano Francesca Cassinari: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07WGJKDPT/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1. I've ordered the CD, and will be curious to see how it compares to my current favorite CD of 16th century lute transcriptions of Josquin's music, played by Jacob Heringman:
> 
> http://magnatune.com/artists/albums/heringman-josquin/
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Josquin-Pr...quin&link_code=qs&qid=1574624521&sr=8-1-fkmr1
> https://www.amazon.com/Josquin-Prez...jacob+heringman&qid=1574623782&s=music&sr=1-6.
> 
> Heringman doesn't add a vocalist on his CD, but has since accompanied singer John Potter in Josquin's music on a CD entitled, "Secret History": https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07456QXSV/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp
> 
> 2018--Guillaume Dufay--"New Flowers", secular songs by Dufay, performed by the group Santenay: https://www.amazon.com/FLOWERS-Kunstkopf-Aufnahme-friends-PANTOFONIE®-MHz-PCM®/dp/B07CXYN2ZQ
> Here's a review of the CD: http://www.musica-dei-donum.org/cd_reviews/Hyperion_CDA68236_greensonic_CD1710.html
> 
> Plus, I've just ordered Blue Heron's recently released volume 1 of songs by Johannes Ockeghem, which sounds exceptional on the listening samples: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07XLVNBJC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1, and a recording of the newly discovered complete Lamentations of Jeremiah by Antoine Brumel: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07WDDMLXC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1, which I mentioned earlier in the thread.


The Brumel's very good, I saw them sing it in Brighton. I didn't know about the Santenay disc so thanks for mentioning it. Let me recommend enthusiastically Orlando Consort's Dufay.


----------



## Rogerx

Due for release on 20th Dec 2019


----------



## Ras

Itullian said:


>


Okay boys and girls this is big news posted by Itullian. This appears to be a re-release of all of *Bach's choral works as recorded by M. Suzuki on Bis. It should include: the two passions, the secular and sacred cantatas, motets, magnificat, B minor mass and the short masses??--right???.* and a book to judge from the picture. I couldn't find it on Presto or Amazon, but it looks like the sort of package that is price-wise in the luxury range... Has anyone seen any indication of price and release date?


----------



## Ras

*December releases*

*On the way in December probably about 20 new recordings from the Steinway & Sons label with young pianists. *
__________________________________________________________

*Also coming:

Jacobs conducting Beethoven's Leonora:
























9 cds with "obscure" Beethoven works on Berlin Classics








Goltz - Freiburger Barockorchester - early Mozart symphonies*


----------



## Ras

*Schutz








Veracini
























Russian box from Brilliant:*


----------



## Ras




----------



## wkasimer

Ras said:


> *
> 
> View attachment 127181
> 
> 
> Oh, no......say it ain't so!!!*


----------



## Ras

wkasimer said:


> Ras said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> View attachment 127181
> 
> 
> Oh, no......say it ain't so!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Come on wkasimir you only have one hundred "Winterreise"'s on your shelf! *
Click to expand...


----------



## joen_cph

Here's a list of the content of the* Brilliant Classics 25 CD Box of Russian Chamber Music*;

Generally, it has been released before in various groupings, so no reallybig news, as I see it. It would have been fun with more, rare string quartets or cello sonatas, for example.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8700536--russian-chamber-music

The price will probably go down with time.


----------



## Rogerx

wkasimer said:


> Ras said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> View attachment 127181
> 
> 
> Oh, no......say it ain't so!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Post of the day Mr. wkasimer .*
Click to expand...


----------



## Rogerx

Ras said:


> Okay boys and girls this is big news posted by Itullian. This appears to be a re-release of all of *Bach's choral works as recorded by M. Suzuki on Bis. It should include: the two passions, the secular and sacred cantatas, motets, magnificat, B minor mass and the short masses??--right???.* and a book to judge from the picture. I couldn't find it on Presto or Amazon, but it looks like the sort of package that is price-wise in the luxury range... Has anyone seen any indication of price and release date?


I did a reversed picture search, no luck so far, will keep trying though.


----------



## Rmathuln

Rogerx said:


> I did a reversed picture search, no luck so far, will keep trying though.


A Japanese release. International edition unlikely.
Book likely Japanese only too.

https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2019/11/22/1110


----------



## Ras

Rmathuln said:


> A Japanese release. International edition unlikely.
> Book likely Japanese only too.
> 
> https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2019/11/22/1110


Ouch, what a bummer! I already cleared the shelf space for it!


----------



## Rmathuln

_https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07ZW9PYMR/_


----------



## Rogerx

Rmathuln said:


> _https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07ZW9PYMR/_


Very curious how this will sound.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Granate

What's the matter with labels releasing recordings of easily people's least favourite Mahler symphony all at once?

If YNS is recording a Mahler cycle, I'm more than interested. I wish he was the one recording the cycle with the LPO instead of V. Jurowski, but with his Met position it's not too nice to cross the Atlantic many times a year.

But do you know if the Philadelphia Orchestra is any fit for Mahler? What about Chicago or New York, even Los Angeles?


----------



## flamencosketches

Granate said:


> What's the matter with labels releasing recordings of easily people's least favourite Mahler symphony all at once?
> 
> If YNS is recording a Mahler cycle, I'm more than interested. I wish he was the one recording the cycle with the LPO instead of V. Jurowski, but with his Met position it's not too nice to cross the Atlantic many times a year.
> 
> But do you know if the Philadelphia Orchestra is any fit for Mahler? What about Chicago or New York, even Los Angeles?


Didn't Levine record a lot of highly regarded Mahler with the Philadelphia Orchestra?


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> Didn't Levine record a lot of highly regarded Mahler with the Philadelphia Orchestra?


Not a lot flamencosketches , as I recall two or three

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7996289--james-levine-conducts-mahler


----------



## Granate

*Pristine Classical* has released two new Furtwängler Recordings conducting *Anton Bruckner* in 1951. A *No.4* from Münich and a *No.7* from Cairo. No.4 from Stuttgart 1951 and No.7 from Berlin 1949 were remastered previously.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## jegreenwood

Rmathuln said:


>


Another instance where I have the CDs from a twofer with the same cover art. (I also have two single discs of the Preludes.) I'm not set up for multi-channel, and while I have an Oppo Blu-ray player, most of my listening is done through streaming my CD or better quality hard drive based library. Does anyone think I should purchase it again?


----------



## NLAdriaan

Rmathuln said:


> _https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07ZW9PYMR/_


Live in Rotterdam (RphO) in 2018 Mahler 8 with Seguin sounded really great, very fresh. But, frankly, the first Mahler 8 that doesn't sound great live is still about to be performed. Pity that they didn't release the Rotterdam version, it was recorded for radio broadcast.


----------



## Rmathuln

jegreenwood said:


> Another instance where I have the CDs from a twofer with the same cover art. (I also have two single discs of the Preludes.) I'm not set up for multi-channel, and while I have an Oppo Blu-ray player, most of my listening is done through streaming my CD or better quality hard drive based library. Does anyone think I should purchase it again?


I also do not have a multi channel setup.
I figured out a way to rip the hi-res audio from these BluRay Audio discs to FLAC files without scaling them down; 192k remains 192k. The audio quality, be it on headphones, earbuds, or very good quality loudspeakers is well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## NLAdriaan

jegreenwood said:


> Another instance where I have the CDs from a twofer with the same cover art. (I also have two single discs of the Preludes.) I'm not set up for multi-channel, and while I have an Oppo Blu-ray player, most of my listening is done through streaming my CD or better quality hard drive based library. Does anyone think I should purchase it again?


I asked DG if the Kleiber collection, re-issued on Blu Ray, did contain the full original uncompressed master recording, ie really improved sound material. I never got an answer, which probably says enough. I guess you won't get a much better sound quality, if any.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rmathuln said:


> _https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07ZW9PYMR/_


Jan 17, 2020, release for USA Amazon:
www.amazon.com/Mahler-Yannick-Nezet-Seguin-Philadelphia-Orchestra/dp/B07ZW9PYMR/

If anyone finds sound clips, please post them.


----------



## Rogerx

Out January


----------



## Rogerx

NLAdriaan said:


> I asked DG if the Kleiber collection, re-issued on Blu Ray, did contain the full original uncompressed master recording, ie really improved sound material. I never got an answer, which probably says enough. I guess you won't get a much better sound quality, if any.


That's nor really fair, have you any idea how many mail's they received during a day?
So, info provided by their website should do as do the press releases.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Rogerx said:


> That's nor really fair, have you any idea how many mail's they received during a day?
> So, info provided by their website should do as do the press releases.


:lol:So, if the website says nothing about the quality of a re-issued master on blu ray and you get no answer to a direct e-mail, even after many months, we should just assume a re-issue on blu-ray has a truly improved sound, and is not just a marketing tool of issuing exactly the same digital information on DVD as you already have on the latest CD?

You have a great amount of trust in the integrity of the record business!:tiphat:


----------



## jegreenwood

Rmathuln said:


> I also do not have a multi channel setup.
> I figured out a way to rip the hi-res audio from these BluRay Audio discs to FLAC files without scaling them down; 192k remains 192k. The audio quality, be it on headphones, earbuds, or very good quality loudspeakers is well worth it in my opinion.


I've ripped about 450 SACDs, and sometimes the improvement is apparent (compared with the redbook layer). On the other hand, right now I have six Blu-Ray audio discs and no Blu-Ray computer drive. I just can't justify it.


----------



## Rogerx

NLAdriaan said:


> :lol:So, if the website says nothing about the quality of a re-issued master on blu ray and you get no answer to a direct e-mail, even after many months, we should just assume a re-issue on blu-ray has a truly improved sound, and is not just a marketing tool of issuing exactly the same digital information on DVD as you already have on the latest CD?
> 
> You have a great amount of trust in the integrity of the record business!:tiphat:


Never bites the hand that's feeds you.


----------



## Rmathuln

jegreenwood said:


> I've ripped about 450 SACDs, and sometimes the improvement is apparent (compared with the redbook layer). On the other hand, right now I have six Blu-Ray audio discs and no Blu-Ray computer drive. I just can't justify it.


Most of the time when you rip an SACD you are getting the same master as the last issued red book CD of the recording. Only the hi-res CD layer and the multi-channel SACD layer will have anything different. And unless you are one of those who could use either an adequate Oppo player, or some Play Stations, to get to those layers then all you can possibly get to ripping the SACD on a computer drive is that red book CD layer.


----------



## Rmathuln

NLAdriaan said:


> I asked DG if the Kleiber collection, re-issued on Blu Ray, did contain the full original uncompressed master recording, ie really improved sound material. I never got an answer, which probably says enough. I guess you won't get a much better sound quality, if any.


The last issue of the Kleiber complete DG recordings that included a BluRay audio disc had very old digital masters.
Recently Die Fledermaus was issue by itself in 192K remaster, much more worthy of the original recording IMHO.

I am not at all happy with the Der Freischütz that came n that BRA disc - I sure hope it gets a new treatment like they recently gave Die Fledermaus.


----------



## jegreenwood

Rmathuln said:


> Most of the time when you rip an SACD you are getting the same master as the last issued red book CD of the recording. Only the hi-res CD layer and the multi-channel SACD layer will have anything different. And unless you are one of those who could use either *an adequate Oppo player, or some Play Stations*, to get to those layers then all you can possibly get to ripping the SACD on a computer drive is that red book CD layer.


I used both. (Additional characters)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## wkasimer

Itullian said:


>


This is a great set - I've had it on a French Sony issue for a long time, and it's among my favorite sets. I hope that Sony/BMG doesn't screw up the sound.


----------



## Itullian

>^^^^^^^
Is this the same set?


----------



## Rogerx

Out now


----------



## Rogerx

I know someone spoke about this , well book 1 .
release on 10th Jan 2020


----------



## wkasimer

Itullian said:


> >^^^^^^^
> Is this the same set?


Same recordings, yes.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rtnrlfy

Rogerx said:


> Out now


Wow, that cover is... I don't even have the words. (And I see that this is a trend for this particular ensemble.)


----------



## philoctetes

As I order the new Beauty Farm with no hesitation, I must ask what is wrong with the cover?


----------



## gardibolt

Rmathuln said:


> A Japanese release. International edition unlikely.
> Book likely Japanese only too.
> 
> https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2019/11/22/1110


I exchanged an email with the owner of Bis a few months back, and he said it was likely there would be a complete collection of the Suzuki choral Bach. I'm assuming it would be something like this. I can't believe he would have mentioned a Japan-only box without saying so.


----------



## jegreenwood

gardibolt said:


> I exchanged an email with the owner of Bis a few months back, and he said it was likely there would be a complete collection of the Suzuki choral Bach. I'm assuming it would be something like this. I can't believe he would have mentioned a Japan-only box without saying so.


Fingers crossed.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## wkasimer

Rmathuln said:


>


This has been out for about four years. Fine set.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

philoctetes said:


> As I order the new Beauty Farm with no hesitation, I must ask what is wrong with the cover?


Insofar as one shouldn't judge a book by its cover - and from the reviews this ensemble gets, I'll definitely be checking them out - that cover's going to be dated really really quickly...


----------



## Rogerx

Release on CD/ DVD - Blue ray 
Countries, check your local websites.


----------



## Ras

*Chandos* will be releasing *Beethoven's "Late String Quartets" *played by the *Brodsky Quartet* in January.
A set with 3 cds.









Includes:
Grosse Fuge in B flat major, op.133 
String Quartet no.11 in F minor, op.95 'Serioso'
String Quartet no.12 in E flat major, op.127
String Quartet no.13 in B flat major, op.130
String Quartet no.14 in C sharp minor, op.131
String Quartet no.15 in A minor, op.132
String Quartet no.16 in F major, op.135


----------



## flamencosketches

Ras said:


> *Chandos* will be releasing *Beethoven's "Late String Quartets" *played by the *Brodsky Quartet* in January.
> A set with 3 cds.
> 
> View attachment 127724
> 
> 
> Includes:
> Grosse Fuge in B flat major, op.133
> String Quartet no.11 in F minor, op.95 'Serioso'
> String Quartet no.12 in E flat major, op.127
> String Quartet no.13 in B flat major, op.130
> String Quartet no.14 in C sharp minor, op.131
> String Quartet no.15 in A minor, op.132
> String Quartet no.16 in F major, op.135


Love the artwork, love the label, love the works. Don't know the quartet. Has anyone here heard any of their Beethoven recordings, assuming they are not jumping right in with the famously challenging late quartets?


----------



## Ras

flamencosketches said:


> Love the artwork, love the label, love the works. Don't know the quartet. Has anyone here heard any of their Beethoven recordings, assuming they are not jumping right in with the famously challenging late quartets?


I haven't heard their Beethoven (yes, they recorded Beethoven for Vanguard), but as far as "challenging" string quartet they warmed up with their second complete Shotstakovich cycle also on Chandos:


----------



## haydnguy

Here is a link to 6min. and 40 sec. of the upcoming Mahler 8


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## flamencosketches

^Wow, Sony is giving the Bernstein Mahler cycle the ultra-budget treatment. They've never released a box with the complete symphonies AND Das Lied, have they? Also, which Mahler did Lenny record with the BBCSO? 

I think I'm going to get that Saraste/Sibelius box. I'm sure it will be a great deal.


----------



## jegreenwood

flamencosketches said:


> ^Wow, Sony is giving the Bernstein Mahler cycle the ultra-budget treatment. They've never released a box with the complete symphonies AND Das Lied, have they? Also, which Mahler did Lenny record with the BBCSO?
> 
> I think I'm going to get that Saraste/Sibelius box. I'm sure it will be a great deal.


I'm pretty sure the Carnegie Hall Presents box set had both the symphonies and the box set. I replaced it years ago with a remastered set, but I actually kept Das Lied.

Anyone care to count how many ways Columbia/Sony has packaged that cycle over the years (including as part of bigger boxes)?


----------



## flamencosketches

Surely it's one of their biggest successes in terms of series of recordings, symphonic cycles under a single conductor, etc. The other big one would be Glenn Gould's Bach recordings. I can't say I blame them for doing so many reissues.


----------



## Lensky

Itullian said:


>


Please, where did you find this picture because I can't find anything on the web with this particular cover...."Beethoven String Quartets" only. Thank you.


----------



## Rogerx

Lensky said:


> Please, where did you find this picture because I can't find anything on the web with this particular cover...."Beethoven String Quartets" only. Thank you.


See link
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/beethoven-box-set/hnum/9508364?lang=en


----------



## Ras

Lensky said:


> Please, where did you find this picture because I can't find anything on the web with this particular cover...."Beethoven String Quartets" only. Thank you.


It's listed on German amazon as a future release: *February 14, 2020*. Here is the link: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07YMF23VL...0546&s=music&sprefix=juillard+,aps,187&sr=1-1


----------



## Granate

Out January 17th, Mahler in 2CDs with Scherzo-Andante order.


















Out January 31st










Out February 7th


----------



## Granate

*Scherchen - Complete Beethoven Symphonies & Overtures*
Out March 27th

And New Sony Bargain boxes! All out March 13th


----------



## Granate




----------



## Rmathuln

Granate said:


> *Scherchen - Complete Beethoven Symphonies & Overtures*
> Out March 27th
> 
> And New Sony Bargain boxes! All out March 13th


Sad the Ormandy Shostakovich box only includes the Columbia recordings.
Missing the RCA 5th, 13th, 14th, and 15th.


----------



## Rogerx

Granate said:


> [
> 
> Out January 17th, Mahler in 2CDs with Scherzo-Andante order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h


Looking very interesting.


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.hmv.co.jp/artist_Box-Set-Classical_000000000088040*


----------



## wkasimer

Rmathuln said:


> Sad the Ormandy Shostakovich box only includes the Columbia recordings.
> Missing the RCA 5th, 13th, 14th, and 15th.


Very bad decision.


----------



## wkasimer

Granate said:


> *Scherchen - Complete Beethoven Symphonies & Overtures*
> Out March 27th


Do you have any more information about this one?


----------



## Taplow

gardibolt said:


> I exchanged an email with the owner of Bis a few months back, and he said it was likely there would be a complete collection of the Suzuki choral Bach. I'm assuming it would be something like this. I can't believe he would have mentioned a Japan-only box without saying so.


Release date 21/12. Available for pre-order now on amazon.co.jp: https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B081WW8RLW

¥132,000 (£900, €1082, $1206US) ... minus tax, plus customs and shipping.


----------



## Ras

Taplow said:


> Release date 21/12. Available for pre-order now on amazon.co.jp: https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B081WW8RLW
> 
> ¥132,000 (£900, €1082, $1206US) ... minus tax, plus customs and shipping.


If that's the price Bis is asking for the Suzuki set of Bach's choral works I will just stick to Spotify.


----------



## wkasimer

Ras said:


> If that's the price Bis is asking for the Suzuki set of Bach's choral works I will just stick to Spotify.


I'm sure that it'll look lovely on the shelf, but I'm mystified about the price that BIS is asking. I bought the complete sacred cantatas box and the box with the passions, mass, and Christmas Oratorio, and paid about one-quarter of what BIS is asking for this behemoth. So it looks like all I'm missing are the secular cantatas, which I can easily live without.


----------



## Ras

wkasimer said:


> So it looks like all I'm missing are the secular cantatas, which I can easily live without.


Or you can buy the secular cantatas released in a separate box in November currently selling new from amazon for ca. 68 dollars. https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Sec...rds=bach+suzuki&qid=1576504382&s=music&sr=1-1

(Sometimes amazon's pre-release prices are crazy and they are "adjusted" to a reasonable level when the release day approaches.)


----------



## Kiki

Rmathuln said:


> *https://www.hmv.co.jp/artist_Box-Set-Classical_000000000088040*


This is tempting. I've always liked Jansons' Tchaikovsky cycle, his BRSO remakes of 5 & 6 on BR Klassik are also very fine. In between there were 4 & 6 on Sony that I missed out, now packaged in this set for the price of a bit more than one full price CD, this is indeed very tempting.


----------



## starthrower

haydnguy said:


> *This title will be released on September 27, 2019. *


This one sounds fantastic listening to the samples. I put it in my shopping cart. BBC Music Magazine gave it a 5 star rating for sound and performance.


----------



## Josquin13

Somehow I missed this new release on December 6th, but I've been waiting years to hear violinist Uto Ughi and pianist Lamar Crowson's 1978 set of Beethoven Violin Sonatas 1-10, and here it finally is!, issued in a discount Sony box set: https://www.amazon.com/Uto-Ughi-Pla...plays+beethoven&qid=1576551877&s=music&sr=1-1. To my knowledge, this is the first time that Ughi's (LP) set has been released on CD, as these recordings weren't included in the big Ughi box set. I'll be curious how these performances compare to Ughi's later digital recordings of the "Spring" and "Kreutzer" Violin Sonatas, with Wolfgang Sawallisch on the piano (which were included in the Ughi box set).


----------



## Ras

Rogerx said:


> I know someone spoke about this , well book 1 .
> release on 10th Jan 2020


...and book II of the WTC will apparently follow in February:


----------



## Josquin13

I. Here is some further "editorial" information on the Uto Ughi/Lamar Crowson set of Beethoven Violin Sonatas 1-10 that I mentioned in my previous post: which is being released to celebrate the 250th anniversary of Beethoven's birth in 1770:

"Celebrating the 250th anniversary of his birth, Sony Music Entertainment presents four major reissues devoted to Ludwig van Beethoven in its series of Classical Masters. Among the treasures in these new budget-priced sets are the complete symphonies, string quartets and violin sonatas performed by illustrious musicians of the past century.

The Italian violinist Uto Ughi studied with Enesco, was signed by EMI while still in his teens and went on to become a major RCA artist in the 1980s and 90s. In 1978, he recorded Beethoven's 10 Violin Sonatas with Lamar Crowson, whom none less than Alfred Brendel described as "one of the finest chamber music pianists of our day". The set was acclaimed on its release in Italy on LPs but has been largely unavailable since then, making this first release on four albums particularly enticing to the many admirers of these two superb musicians."

Presto Classical currently has the set on sale, and unlike Amazon, offers listening samples: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8700764--uto-ughi-plays-beethoven-violin-sonatas

Back in the early 1980s, I can recall asking a composer friend about who he thought were the future 'great' violinists, and he named four violinists that he felt had "enormous potential" at the time: they were Uto Ughi, Oleg Kagan, Gidon Kremer, and Salvatore Accardo.

II. I've also noticed that Sony has "recently remastered" most, but not all of the Beethoven recordings that Leonard Bernstein made in New York for Columbia, apparently in new 24 bit remasters from the original analogue masters (on 10 CDs). The previous 24-bit remasters were done in 2010, and this 2nd generation of 24-bit remasters are listed as having been made in 2017-19. If the 2017-19 remasters are as splendid as Sony's DSD remasters for Bernstein's New York Mahler cycle, I'd expect this set is well worth considering.

However, missing from the new set are (1) Bernstein's analysis or written lecture on the Eroica: issued on the following CD (via the old 16-bit & 20-bit remasters): https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Sy.../dp/B00000I0W0/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_txt?ie=UTF8, (2) his Beethoven Choral Fantasy, Op. 80 with pianist Rudolf Serkin, and (3) Bernstein's 2nd 1976 live at Carnegie Hall recording of the Leonore Overture no. 3.

(Here's a link to the discount 2011 Sony box set that contains the previous 2010 24-bit Sony remasters, which apparently Sony decided needed to be remastered again, which is surprising, since it's extremely rare for a record label to redo 24-bit remasters within such a short period of time: https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Sy.../dp/B003S0IJWA/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_txt?ie=UTF8.)

For me, Bernstein had a special affinity with Beethoven's Eroica Symphony, and I'd count his early New York Eroica to be even better than his later DG recording in Vienna (as I usually prefer early Bernstein over his later DG years, in general). Personally, I view the Eroica as one of the most difficult and challenging symphonies to conduct well in the whole symphonic repertory, with its massive first movement that conductors are known to sometimes lose their way in, when performing live in concert. Nor, in my opinion, do many conductors fully grasp the deeper meaning of the work, indeed I can count on one hand the number of conductors that I've heard in my life that I feel have truly understood the Eroica. Bernstein in New York figures high on that list (along with Scherchen--esp. 1951, Vienna, Kempen, Toscanini--esp. 1949, NBC, Chailly--the one standout performance of his Leipzig cycle, and possibly Matacic or Reiner).

Here again is some editorial information from Sony:

""No composer has ever lived who speaks so directly to so many people", said Leonard Bernstein of Ludwig van Beethoven. The great German composer, born in 1770 - 250 years ago in 2020 - had a gift for communication through music that links him directly to Bernstein, one of the 20th century's great musical communicators. This is nowhere more clear than in a work like the Ninth Symphony, with its rousing message of universal brotherhood. Bernstein was also a significant interpreter of Beethoven's music, and recorded much of it multiple times.

Celebrating Beethoven's 250th anniversary and following Bernstein's centenary in 2018, Sony Classical is proud to re-release Bernstein's first recorded cycle of Beethoven symphonies, made with the New York Philharmonic between 1958 and 1964. Also included are a collection of Beethoven overtures, first released in 1970, and the Missa solemnis recording of 1960. All recordings are newly or recently remastered. Soloists include Martina Arroyo in the Ninth Symphony, and Eileen Farrell and Kim Borg in the Missa solemnis. Bernstein described Beethoven's work as "Perhaps the closest music has ever come to universality", an aim to which Bernstein himself aspired through his composing and education work, as well as his conducting. These recordings, presented in vivid detail, are a testament to two great musical communicators."

Here is Classics Today critic David Hurwitz's review of an earlier issue of Bernstein's New York Beethoven:

"Leonard Bernstein was always a very impressive Beethoven conductor. In the first place, he isn't all bluster and excess. The first two symphonies have plenty of stylish playing and conducting supporting their energetic cast. Those crucial bass lines in the finale of the Fifth speak more powerfully here than they do in Vienna, and the special affinity that Bernstein has always felt for the Eroica and Seventh Symphonies are very much in evidence. Granted, the Ninth has to make due with an average cast of soloists (Martina Arroyo aside), and the Juilliard Chorus is good but not great, but then this is true of so many versions of this symphony; certainly Bernstein's interpretation has plenty of fire and a genuinely hushed intensity in the Adagio. The Pastoral too has lots of rustic character, with the last three movements particularly well paced.

The overtures are marvelous: Leonore No. 3 and The Consecration of the House are especially outstanding.

Sonically these recordings have held up well; they capture the performances with a certain unvarnished directness that seems to suit the interpretations."

Here too are links to the new Bernstein set:

& the following link includes sound clips, so you can sample what I'd consider to be one of the great recordings of Beethoven's Eroica in the catalogue, if you wish: https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...ymphonies-overtures-missa-solemnis-remastered

However, the set is presently much less expensive on Amazon at $36.69 new, than via Presto: https://www.amazon.com/Bernstein-Co...ducts+Beethoven&qid=1576601740&s=music&sr=1-1

I've just ordered both the Ughi/Crowson and Bernstein Conducts Beethoven Sony box sets myself--since, for me, these purchases are a no-brainer, as I've never heard the entire Bernstein cycle, & none of the Ughi set.


----------



## flamencosketches

@Josquin, thanks for the editorial words. You're right, those do both look like great box sets. I may have to get them for myself. I still need a set of Beethoven's violin sonatas, as I've heard none of them. And I love Bernstein's Beethoven, but haven't heard all that much of it. Not a bad price for such a premium quality box like that.


----------



## philoctetes

Wow, to have never heard the Kreutzer... dude, get your Beethoven on!!!


----------



## philoctetes

I ordered this one after enjoying some of Hosokawa's music on Spotify


----------



## philoctetes

Kairos also has a new Murail that I'm tempted to get


----------



## Ras

flamencosketches said:


> I still need a set of Beethoven's violin sonatas, as I've heard none of them.


I like Capucon with Braley on Virgin - released in 2010 - still in print and selling at a reasonable price:

I think you should start with the "Spring" sonata - it's number 5 (in f major) of 10 sonatas by Beethoven.


----------



## flamencosketches

philoctetes said:


> Wow, to have never heard the Kreutzer... dude, get your Beethoven on!!!


I love all the string quartets, all the piano sonatas, all the symphonies, the Missa, the concertos, but I have yet to hear any of the piano trios, the violin sonatas, the cello sonatas, all of Fidelio, etc. I'm new to classical music as of this year, I have a lot of catching up to do. 

Anyway getting familiar w/ a set of the violin sonatas and the piano trios is a goal for 2020. Just have to find the one for me.


----------



## flamencosketches

Ras said:


> I like Capucon with Braley on Virgin - released in 2010 - still in print and selling at a reasonable price:
> 
> I think you should start with the "Spring" sonata - it's number 5 (in f major) of 10 sonatas by Beethoven.
> 
> View attachment 127994


Thanks for that, I like what I'm hearing! This might be the one to get.


----------



## jegreenwood

The Violin Sonatas are not my favorite works by Beethoven. I only have one full cycle (as compared with multiple cycles of the cello sonatas and the piano trios). The one I have is Perlman/Ashkenazy. I had it on vinyl and now on CD. I have a number of other recordings of individual works.


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.de/dp/B081WVQC5V/*


----------



## SixFootScowl

flamencosketches said:


> Thanks for that, I like what I'm hearing! This might be the one to get.


You may want to give consideration to this one, which is *on sale at ArkivMusic through midnight Dec 19*.


----------



## flamencosketches

Fritz Kobus said:


> You may want to give consideration to this one, which is *on sale at ArkivMusic through midnight Dec 19*.


Ah yes this is the one Josquin made a post about; for some reason I was thinking it would not be released until next year. I shall have to sample both sets.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Itullian

flamencosketches said:


> Ah yes this is the one Josquin made a post about; for some reason I was thinking it would not be released until next year. I shall have to sample both sets.


FWIW, this is my favorite set.










There's a volume 2 as well.


----------



## Rach Man

New CD by Rachel Barton Pine


----------



## philoctetes

I'm with Jethro, nobody has ever sounded better to me than Kempff on the Kreutzer sonata, with he and Menuhin dancing wonderfully around the beat in the variations, jazzy-like... and the Archduke trio as well, with Szigeti and Fournier. Those recordings introduced me to those pieces and I still love them. If you like big muscles then go for Perlman and Ashkenazy.

I've been hunting down good Scriabin. It's not a crowded field and new releases aren't available. Just ordered Richter in Warsaw.


----------



## flamencosketches

philoctetes said:


> I'm with Jethro, nobody has ever sounded better to me than Kempff on the Kreutzer sonata, with he and Menuhin dancing wonderfully around the beat in the variations, jazzy-like... and the Archduke trio as well, with Szigeti and Fournier. Those recordings introduced me to those pieces and I still love them. If you like big muscles then go for Perlman and Ashkenazy.
> 
> I've been hunting down good Scriabin. It's not a crowded field and new releases aren't available. Just ordered Richter in Warsaw.


That Richter should be worthy I think. He is one of very few pianists that I think really get Scriabin's music right, alongside Vladimir Sofronitsky and Vladimir Horowitz. As for currently living pianists I like Vladimir Ashkenazy in the piano sonatas.


----------



## Mandryka

philoctetes said:


> I'm with Jethro, nobody has ever sounded better to me than Kempff on the Kreutzer sonata, with he and Menuhin dancing wonderfully around the beat in the variations, jazzy-like... and the Archduke trio as well, with Szigeti and Fournier. Those recordings introduced me to those pieces and I still love them. If you like big muscles then go for Perlman and Ashkenazy.
> 
> I've been hunting down good Scriabin. It's not a crowded field and new releases aren't available. Just ordered Richter in Warsaw.


Kulenkampff is more my cup of tea than Menhuin in that (difficult) sonata, not really my sort of music though, I have to say


----------



## flamencosketches

philoctetes said:


> I'm with Jethro, nobody has ever sounded better to me than Kempff on the Kreutzer sonata, with he and Menuhin dancing wonderfully around the beat in the variations, jazzy-like... and the Archduke trio as well, with Szigeti and Fournier. Those recordings introduced me to those pieces and I still love them. If you like big muscles then go for Perlman and Ashkenazy.
> 
> I've been hunting down good Scriabin. It's not a crowded field and new releases aren't available. Just ordered Richter in Warsaw.


This Richter in Warsaw sounds excellent. I just picked up Richter in Leipzig on the same label, with the final trio of Beethoven sonatas. Just excellent.


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.de/dp/B081WPXXFT/*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B082VSVJX9/*


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/zubin-mehta-los-angeles-philharmonic-complete-decca-recordings/hnum/9636147*


----------



## Guest

For the truly adventurous, this 7-CD, 8-hour piano piece by Sorabji comes out 1/31 (in Europe).


----------



## SixFootScowl

88keys said:


> For the truly adventurous, this 7-CD, 8-hour piano piece by Sorabji comes out 1/31 (in Europe).


Oh wow! I only got the 4 hour Sorabji piece. Now I have to look this one up.


----------



## Rogerx

Rmathuln said:


>


I do think those where in a other box before ( Mercury living presence ) or such a name .


----------



## Rmathuln

Rogerx said:


> I do think those where in a other box before ( Mercury living presence ) or such a name .


They were in this Korean box for sure:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AP8TAJO/

And this one:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01779EXHC/

And some, but not all, were in these International boxes:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B6XEVEA/

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GBJVK0S/


----------



## Rogerx

Rmathuln said:


> They were in this Korean box for sure:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AP8TAJO/
> 
> And this one:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01779EXHC/
> 
> And some, but not all, were in these International boxes:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B6XEVEA/
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GBJVK0S/


Thank you for the thorough research. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Fritz Kobus said:


> Oh wow! I only got the 4 hour Sorabji piece. Now I have to look this one up.


Presto Classical has it for a great price: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8712100--sorabji-sequentia-cyclica

I was tempted to wait until it was available as a hi-resolution download since one movement is over 100 minutes and had to be split across two discs, but I understand that Jonathan Powell wrote the extensive liner notes, and downloads don't always include the booklet. It might even be available via streaming on Qobuz since they have most of the other Piano Classics releases, but a work this monumental deserves the best possible sound!

I just pre-ordered it from Presto.


----------



## SixFootScowl

88keys said:


> Presto Classical has it for a great price: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8712100--sorabji-sequentia-cyclica
> 
> I was tempted to wait until it was available as a hi-resolution download since one movement is over 100 minutes and had to be split across two discs, but I understand that Jonathan Powell wrote the extensive liner notes, and downloads don't always include the booklet. It might even be available via streaming on Qobuz since they have most of the other Piano Classics releases, but a work this monumental deserves the best possible sound!
> 
> I just pre-ordered it from Presto.


Thanks, but not cheap in my eyes. I mean, it is a great price considering the amount of music, but I am not that crazy over Sorabji at this moment. I just heard of him by an Amazon suggestion or something and ordered the 4-hour Opus Clavicembalisticum for only $7.31 shipped for a good used copy, so I will just listen to that for now and if I get crazy over it and need more Sorabji, I'll look for a used copy which might go cheap someday. So far I have only heard clips of Opus Clavicembalisticum. But we will see how it goes.


----------



## SixFootScowl

January 10, 2020 (www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Z74DJTK/ ):


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Kobus said:


> January 10, 2020 (www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Z74DJTK/ ):


Gergiev and Mahler, I'll think I pass.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


> Gergiev and Mahler, I'll think I pass.


Maybe that is why nobody posted it here until now. But you never know until you hear it. Sure, caution is in order if you feel the combination would not work. I don't know enough to say, but am not buying it anyway.


----------



## Guest

Fritz Kobus said:


> Thanks, but not cheap in my eyes. I mean, it is a great price considering the amount of music, but I am not that crazy over Sorabji at this moment. I just heard of him by an Amazon suggestion or something and ordered the 4-hour Opus Clavicembalisticum for only $7.31 shipped for a good used copy, so I will just listen to that for now and if I get crazy over it and need more Sorabji, I'll look for a used copy which might go cheap someday. So far I have only heard clips of Opus Clavicembalisticum. But we will see how it goes.


Which recording of "O.C." did you get, John Ogdon's or Geoffry Douglas Madge's? Both are flawed, but most Sorabji fans prefer Ogdon's.


----------



## Rmathuln

Rmathuln said:


>


From Tower Records Japan promotional article yesterday:
Includes the surprising CD-box BOX
stereo "Hero", "Country" and "Wellington's Victory" of the 1950's recording that decorate Beethoven's Year !

Beethoven: Complete Symphony / Overture
Beethoven: Complete Symphony / Overture

Hermann Schelchen , Vienna State Opera Orchestra , Royal Philharmonic Orchestra , British Baroque Orchestra

Release date
Late March 2020
Regular price
¥ 4,609
Sale price
¥ 3,918
Reserve

This monophonic symphony, recorded on the Westminster label between 1951 and 1954, is a great way to mark the 250th anniversary of Beethoven's birth. Whether it's Hermann Schelchen's approach to the fascinating, modern Beethoven, or the very re-released sound quality, I don't think it's very 1950s. Kurt Liszt, producer of Westminster in Sherchen, pointed out: "Sherchen is never boring and no one can remain indifferent." Sherchen's performance is exciting and proves his personal belief that "music is not to be understood; it is to be heard."

A complete symphony of monaural recordings of noteworthy sound quality.
New remastering from original tape to high sound quality.
Also includes "Wellington's Victory" (stereo), overtures, and the famous 1958 "Hero" & "Rural" (stereo).
There are many tracks that will be the world's first CD.
Original jacket specification. Marco Frei's new liner notes, with rare Sherchen photos. BOX of 8 CDs.
(Universal Music / IMS)

[Songs]
Beethoven:
"CD 1"
Symphony
1) No. 1 in C major Op.21,
2) No. 6 in F major Op.68 "Country" *
[Recording]
1954 (1) , 1951 (2), Vienna (mono)

《CD 2》
Symphony
1) No. 2 in D major Op.36,
2) No. 4 in B flat major Op.60,
3) No. 8 in F major Op.93
[Recording]
1954, London (monaural) <<

CD 3 >>
Symphony
1) No. 3 in E flat major, Op.55 "Hero" *,
2) No.5 in C minor Op.67, "Fate" *
[Recording]
1953, Vienna (1) (monaural), 1954, London (2) ( (Mono) <<

CD 4 >>
1) Symphony No. 7 in A major Op.92 *,
2) Wellington's victory (War Symphony) Op.91
[Recording]
1951 (1) (monaural), 1960 (2) (stereo ) , Vienna

"CD 5"
Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op.125 "chorus" *
[performance]
Magda Laszlo (soprano),
Hildegard-Resseru = Maidan (alto),
Petr Munteanu chromatography (tenor),
Richard Standen (bus ),
Choir of the Vienna Academy
[Recording]
1953, Vienna (mono) <<

CD 6 >>
Overture of Leonore
1) No.1 Op.138 *,
2) No.2 Op.72a *,
3) No.3 Op.72b *,
4) Opera "Fidelio" Op.72-Overture *
[Recording]
1952, Vienna (mono) <<

CD 7 >>
1) "Coriolan" Overture Op.62 *,
2) Theatrical music "Stephan's King" Op.117-Overture *,
3) Overture "National Holiday" Op.115 *,
4) Ballet music "Creation of Prometheus" Op.43-Overture * ,
5) Theatre, Ruins of Athens, Op.113-Overture *,
6) Overture , Dedicatory Style, Op.124 *,
7) Dai Fugue, Op.133 *
[Recording]
1954, Vienna (mono)

《CD 8 "
Symphony
1) No. 3 in E-flat major, Op.55" Hero ",
2) No. 6 in F major, Op.68" Country "
[Recording]
1958, Vienna (stereo)

* World's first CD

[Performance]
Hermann Schörchen (conductor)
Vienna State Opera Orchestra (CD1, CD3: 1, CD4-CD6, CD7: 1-6, CD8),
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (CD2, CD3: 2),
British Baroque Orchestra (CD7 : 7)


----------



## SixFootScowl

88keys said:


> Which recording of "O.C." did you get, John Ogdon's or Geoffry Douglas Madge's? Both are flawed, but most Sorabji fans prefer Ogdon's.


I got the Madge recording. Still in transit. Should have next month. On slow boat.


----------



## Guest

Fritz Kobus said:


> I got the Madge recording. Still in transit. Should have next month. On slow boat.


It's a live recording and he has to approximate some passages. It lacks the grandeur and demonic intensity of Ogdon's, but the latter's is a bit slower in places. I prefer Ogdon's.


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2019/12/27/1111
*

Use of 38 cm mono analog master provided by ORF
Newly shine document with historic value!
Latest remastering + SA-CD hybrid.

Bruno Walter & Vienna Phil Live 1948-1956 (Limited Edition)
Bruno Walter & Vienna Phil Live 1948-1956 (Limited Edition)

Bruno Walter , Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra

Release date
March 18, 2020
price
¥ 7,590
Reserve

Bruno Walter (1876-1961) conducted the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra on a concert to commemorate Otto Nikolai on January 21, 1907, and since then on May 29, 1960, celebrating the 100th anniversary of Mahler's birth. He has conducted 189 concerts, including the opening concert of the Vienna Arts Week. Visiting Vienna at a young age and being fascinated by the unusual sound of the Vienna Philharmonic, Walter praised the sound that has remained unchanged for more than half a century as a gift of the Phil's tradition.

In 1975, after a five-year negotiation with the Austrian Broadcasting Corporation (ORF) and Dekka UK in 1975, CBS Sony of Japan performed various performances with Walter and the Vienna Philharmonic in Vienna and Salzburg after World War II The sound recording of 4 LPs was released from the live recording of the party, and it caused a sensation due to the richness of the performance content. This three-disc set is DSD mastering all the sound sources for the first time in 18 years from the 38 cm mono analog master provided by ORF. Refresh the brilliance of documents with historical value.
(Sony Music)

[Tracks / Song order undecided]
[] indicates recording date

DISC1 (Hybrid Disc)
Mozart
1-4 Symphony No. 40 in G minor K.550 [Recording May 18, 1952, Vienna, Musikfera Live Recording at the Inzaal]
5-8 Symphony No. 25 in G minor K.183 [Live recording at the Festival Theater, Salzburg, July 26, 1956]

DISC2 (Hybrid Disc)
Mozart
1-14 Requiem in D minor, K. 626 [Live recording on June 23, 1956 in Musikvereinsar, Vienna]

DISC3 (hybrid disc)
Mahler
1-5 Symphony No. 2 in C minor "Resurrection" [1948 May 15, Live recording at Musikvereinsar in

Vienna ] Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Conductor: Bruno Walter

[DISC 2]
Vilma Lipp (soprano)
Hilde Wrestle-Maidan (Alto)
Anton der Motor (Tenor ) )
Otto Edelman (bass)
Chorus of the Vienna Friendship Association
[choir conductor: Reinhold Schmied]

[DISC 3]
Maria Chebotari (soprano)
Rosette Andai (alt)
Vienna State Opera Chorus

[DISC 1-3] mono / SA-CD hybrid (SA-CD layer is monaural)

[original analog Ma Transfer and re-master] Hirofumi Katada of Tha (Sony Music Studios)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Egmont, Op. 84 & Antonín Reicha: Lenore

Ulrich Tukur, Ruth Ziesak (soprano), lrich Tukur (narrator), Camilla Nylund (soprano), Pavia Vykopalová (mezzo), Corby Welch (tenor), Vladimir Chmelo (bass)

Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg, Virtuosi di Praga, Prague Chamber Choir, Frieder Bernius, Gerd Albrecht

*Due for release on 3rd Jan 2020*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.sounds-venlo.nl/orchestra-filarmonica-della-scala-/cherubini-discoveries_10978260.html

EAN # 0028948315918
*


----------



## Guest

Based on his Bach recording, this will be a must-have.


----------



## DarkAngel

Itullian said:


>


In my Presto wishlist waiting for Jan 17 2020 release date (reduced price currently), expecting some refreshing takes on these LVB classics

Got the Mozart sonatas boxset a few years ago and was not let down


----------



## Rtnrlfy

88keys said:


> Based on his Bach recording, this will be a must-have.


Have you seen a release date for this? I've checked a couple of sites now (including DG) and haven't seen it anywhere yet.


----------



## Josquin13

I've read that Ólafsson's CD is to be released in "spring, 2020", but no exact date was given. I suspect it may be in early June (on the 6th or 7th), but I don't read Icelandic...

By the way, Ólafsson isn't the first pianist to record a CD album exploring the influence of Rameau on Debussy: Jeffrey LaDeur did so in 2017: https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Rame...ts=p_32:Jeffrey+LaDeur+(piano)&s=music&sr=1-2


----------



## Josquin13

To be released on January 3, 2020 here in the states, a BIS hybrid SACD from one of the best violin-piano duos today, IMO (if you've heard their excellent Schumann Violin Sonatas 1-3, you might agree: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8004891--schumann-the-violin-sonatas): violinist Ulf Wallin and pianist Roland Pontinen. The link below is to volume 2 of their project to record the "five" Sonatas for Violin and Piano of Johannes Brahms. The new recording includes Brahms' Violin Sonatas nos. 2 & 3, Opuses 100 & 108, respectively, and his Sonata in E flat major, Op. 120 no. 2, which was originally for clarinet and piano (and viola & piano): https://www.amazon.com/5-Sonatas-Vi...Roland+Pontinen&qid=1577737580&s=music&sr=1-5. The Wallin/Pontinen duo did record these works for Arte Nova back in 1997, but I assume these aren't the same recordings, since the Arte Nova set was before the arrival of the hybrid SACD technology.

Somehow I missed the release of Volume 1 in this project: That Hybrid SACD included the Clarinet (and now Violin) Sonata F minor, Op. 120, no. 1, along with the F.A.E. Sonata, WoO2, two transcriptions of Brahms Lieder, and the Violin Sonata no. 1 in G Major, Op. 78:

https://bis.se/performers/wallin-ulf/brahms-the-five-sonatas-for-violin-piano-vol1-1
https://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/brahms-violin-sonatas-vol-1-ulf-wallin
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8620322--brahms-works-for-violin-piano-vol-1

https://www.amazon.com/Brahms-Violi...+brahms&qid=1577738281&s=music&sr=1-1-catcorr


----------



## Guest

Rtnrlfy said:


> Have you seen a release date for this? I've checked a couple of sites now (including DG) and haven't seen it anywhere yet.


No, I saw it on another site--no date was listed. The source is HMV Japan.


----------



## Rogerx

88keys said:


> No, I saw it on another site--no date was listed. The source is HMV Japan.


I believe I saw something on twitter saying the same.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> I believe I saw something on twitter saying the same.


you are on twittter!! ok what is your handel?? mine is MLcookie


----------



## Ras

Some new releases January 2020:


----------



## Ras

More January releases:


----------



## Ras

Even more January releases:


----------



## Ras

Yet more January releases:









Seems to be a box with previously released recordings of CPE Bach's piano concertos:


----------



## Ras

Yet even more January releases:

Thielemann's new Beethoven box looks pretty expensive:


----------



## Ras

And a few more January releases:


----------



## Ras

January new releases continued:


----------



## Ras

The still expanding list of new releases in January:


----------



## Ras

Last five releases in January (phew!) :cheers: Happy new year!

















Blow, Haydn, Purcell (First time I have seen Armadine Beyer's name appear as a string quartet player - but I'm often "forgetfull"). 








Corkaine, Dowland and Hume:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ras said:


> View attachment 128437


There is an earlier release by Niquet:
www.amazon.com/dp/B075N6DVR2/


----------



## Ras

Fritz Kobus said:


> There is an earlier release by Niquet:
> www.amazon.com/dp/B075N6DVR2/


Thanks Fritz, yes it's a new recording with the same orchestra, but with two different soloists:

Old one on Alpha:








New one live from the Versailles Castle in France:


----------



## flamencosketches

The classical CD industry is alive and well, somehow... Seriously, how are these companies making money? Perhaps it is different in other places, but I am the only person I know who buys classical CDs. Even my friends in real life who are classical music enthusiasts are not big on CDs. 

Anyway, I really want the Hough Brahms piano music, and the Barati/Würtz French Violin sonatas discs... they look excellent.


----------



## Ras

flamencosketches said:


> The classical CD industry is alive and well, somehow... Seriously, how are these companies making money? Perhaps it is different in other places, but I am the only person I know who buys classical CDs. Even my friends in real life who are classical music enthusiasts are not big on CDs.
> 
> Anyway, I really want the Hough Brahms piano music, and the Barati/Würtz French Violin sonatas discs... they look excellent.


Unless we're talking major labels I think that the classical music industry is very small and it's a "con amore" business - they would be lucky just to break even.


----------



## flamencosketches

Ras said:


> Unless we're talking major labels I think that the classical music industry is very small and it's a "con amore" business - they would be lucky just to break even.


I wonder what first week sales are like for a new classical CD on an indie label like Naïve or Chandos. Does anyone know?


----------



## starthrower

Unless it's a release by a popular classical artist such as Andrea Bocelli or Andre Rieu the sales are most likely minimal. Classical sales improved in 2018. And CD sales were up almost 7 percent.

I'm amazed at the catalogs of many classical labels and the fact that they remain in business. But even a tiny percentage of the market of billions of people can add up. And there's at least a few members here that buy every Beethoven symphony set.


----------



## Forsooth

Ras said:


> Last five releases in January (phew!) :cheers: Happy new year!


Thanks, Ras! Great work! :tiphat:


----------



## Rmathuln

*

USP #028948503650
*


----------



## Rmathuln

starthrower said:


> Unless it's a release by a popular classical artist such as Andrea Bocelli or Andre Rieu the sales are most likely minimal. Classical sales improved in 2018. And CD sales were up almost 7 percent.
> 
> I'm amazed at the catalogs of many classical labels and the fact that they remain in business. But even a tiny percentage of the market of billions of people can add up. And there's at least a few members here that buy every Beethoven symphony set.


Add the integral Piano Sonata cycles to "buy every Beethoven ... set" list.
And the sonata cycles seem almost as numerous now. 
I have at least 5 on my get-it-soon list, including Fazil Say at the end of this month.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rmathuln said:


> Add the *integral Piano Sonata* cycles to "buy every Beethoven ... set" list.
> And the sonata cycles seem almost as numerous now.
> I have at least 5 on my get-it-soon list, including Fazil Say at the end of this month.


What is an "integral" piano sonata?


----------



## Rmathuln

Fritz Kobus said:


> What is an "integral" piano sonata?


Commonly used to describe one that is Complete, AND all are recorded with intention to be a Complete set.


----------



## premont

Rmathuln said:


> Add the integral Piano Sonata cycles to "buy every Beethoven ... set" list.
> And the sonata cycles seem almost as numerous now.
> I have at least 5 on my get-it-soon list, including Fazil Say at the end of this month.


Sounds as if you have rather many integrals on your shelfs already.


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado & Wiener Philharmoniker: The Complete DG Recordings

Wiener Philharmoniker, Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor, Claudio Abbado
58 CD'S - Due for release on 31st Jan 2020


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

A new recording.
Not a reissue.










Tower Records Japan article text:

Congratulations! Bach Collegium Japan 30th Anniversary
Matthew Passion Song is finally re-recorded in 2019! A bold attempt using
a
continuo bass organ with an open tube prinzipal produced by Marc Garnier is here.
A memorable topical board with a fulfilling soloist!!

JS Bach: Matthew Passion BWV.244
JS Bach: Matthew Passion BWV.244

Masaaki Suzuki , Bach Collegium Japan , Benjamin Bruns , Christian Imler and others

Release date
Early February 2020
Regular price
¥ 6,369
Sale price
¥ 4,968
make a reservation

SACD hybrid board. In 2020, Bach Collegium Japan celebrated its 30th anniversary. To celebrate this, we re-recorded the Matthew Passion Song in 2019!

Bach Collegium Japan led by Masaaki Suzuki wanted to take a bold attempt at this recording. It is an organ used for bass. The re-recording prompted Masaaki Suzuki to consult with Marc Garnier, the finest organ builder of the modern age, several years ago, to build a bass organ with open tube prinzipal. In this recording, BCJ's chief conductor Yuto Suzuki plays the organ!

Benjamin Bruns is the evangelist, Carolyn Sampson, Aki Matsui, Damian Guillon, Clint van der Linde, Ryo Sakurada , Zachary Wilder, Christian Imler, and Toru Karei, a re-recording of this Matthew Passion Song, is a release of a topical album worthy of the 30th anniversary of BCJ!


----------



## wkasimer

Rmathuln said:


> !




Here's the US Amazon listing - release date February 7:

https://www.amazon.com/Matthew-Passion-Bach-Collegium-Japan/dp/B082PQ2Z3G


----------



## Rogerx

wkasimer said:


> Here's the US Amazon listing - release date February 7:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Matthew-Passion-Bach-Collegium-Japan/dp/B082PQ2Z3G


Also in Europe:
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8718339--js-bach-st-matthew-passion

Special price.


----------



## Granate

Rmathuln said:


>


It was * time this label began a Bruckner cycle of their own. I don't know if a Non-German orchestra could work out but it would reflect better their Nordic origin to go for Norwegian orchestras like Bergen or Norkkoping (Helsinki PO is in contract with Ondine I think). Looking forward to this. Blind faith in the conductor.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## jegreenwood

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: Complete Symphonies
> 
> Danish National Concert Choir, Danish Chamber Orchestra, Ádám Fischer
> 
> Out July 12th


Any opinions on this? HDTracks has it on sale - 96/24 for $20.


----------



## Rogerx

jegreenwood said:


> Any opinions on this? HDTracks has it on sale - 96/24 for $20.


I don't have, sorry, seen it several times in Current Listening though with good reviews .


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Granate

jegreenwood said:


> Any opinions on this? HDTracks has it on sale - 96/24 for $20.


I don't rate it above Gardiner and Immerseel, but it was a really pleasant surprise as I listened to the whole cycle. If you want to spend the money, go ahead, I think it's really worthy for the style used.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rogerx

Purcell, Haydn, John Blow

Kitgut Quartet


----------



## Ras

Beethoven concertos no. 2 and 5 on fortepiano - played by Bezuidenhout on Harmonia Mundi:


----------



## Rogerx

Bach Bartók

Julien Libeer (piano)

Due for release on 31st Jan 2020


----------



## DarkAngel

Ras said:


> Beethoven concertos no. 2 and 5 on fortepiano - played by Bezuidenhout on Harmonia Mundi:
> 
> View attachment 129004


I will surely get this performance, but I wish KB would have switched to a Graf keyboard for PC 5 Emperor, the forte piano used sounds fine for PC 2 but just does not do justice to the expanded challenges of PC 5.......samples available at Presto UK


----------



## Helgi

There's a new Víkingur Ólafsson album coming out on DG in march, featuring Debussy and Rameau.

I haven't heard much if any Rameau so this will be a nice introduction. The first single is out:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

Contemporary piano concertos
Samples at Presto


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## DarkAngel

Itullian said:


>


Listening now on Tidal Masters streaming, the recording is very finely detailed which causes an issue for me in slower sections

FS is "hum along" pianist here (I had not noticed before) and outside of Glen Gould I have never heard a louder hum. Even breathing is distracting at times, perhaps some blame goes to recording team and microphone placements........not a complete deal breaker but I prefer my LVB sonatas without the hum along


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.hmv.co.jp/artist_Bruckner-1824-1896_000000000019429/item_Symphony-No-8-Evgeny-Svetlanov-Gothenburg-Symphony-Orchestra-1992_10603072?*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.hmv.co.jp/artist_Beethoven-1770-1827_000000000034571/item_Symphonies-Nos-5-6-Egmont-Overture-Eugen-Jochum-Concertgebouw-Orchestra-1968-Tokyo-Stereo-2CD_10607396?*


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Ras

French Baroque music for flute on period instruments - 17 cds in a box from Brilliant Classics:


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rogerx

Rmathuln said:


>


YES!!!!!!:angel:


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Ras

Pollini playing late Beethoven again - A new recording - to be released in February according to Presto music:

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8729790--beethoven-the-last-three-sonatas-opp-109-111


----------



## Granate

Out March 20th










Out May 8th


----------



## flamencosketches

Wow. I want that Pollini Beethoven and Jochum Bruckner.


----------



## Granate

flamencosketches said:


> Wow. I want that Pollini Beethoven and Jochum Bruckner.


As for Bruckner, we have no other option. This will be easily the best packaging that the cycle has enjoyed since it was transferred to CD. We shall wait until it reaches prices similar to the Green Budget box. This time, with original covers. Remastering date will remain unknown until someone reads inside first.










And Another long awaited reissue! Unmissable! Out February 14th


----------



## Rogerx

Granate said:


> Out May 8th


Looks tempting.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

Granate said:


> Out May 8th


----------



## Ras

Rmathuln said:


>


Here are the artists playing (looks like mostly Brilliant Classics own artists):

Amsterdam Bach Soloists, Capella Tiberina, Collegium Pro Musica, Concerto Koln, Ensemble Arte Musica, Ensemble Cordevento, Ensemble Violini Capricciosi, L'Arte dell'Arco, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Insieme Strumentale di Roma, Musica ad Rhenum, Musica Amphion, Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester Berlin, St Christopher Chamber Orchestra, Stuttgarter Kammerorchester, Virtuosi Saxoniae


----------



## Ras

*Masaaki Suzuki and his Bach Collegium Japan* made their first recording of the St Matthew Passion in March 1999. Twenty years later, in April 2019 he recorded it again:








-Not sure if this is a re-release or a new one-
*Herreweghe - Bach's Johannes-Passion:*
Maximilian Schmitt (tenor)
Kresimir Strazanac (bass)
Dorothees Mields (soprano)
Damien Guillon (countertenor)
Robin Tritschler (tenor)
Peter Kooij (bass)
Collegium Vocale Gent


----------



## Ras

*Brahms and Schubert (February 2020)*

Schubert piano sonatas - Laloum on Harmonia Mundi (he has recorded Brahms concertos for Sony earlier):








Schubert played by the Fitzwilliam String Quartet:








Schubert's Winterreise by Danish performers:








Brahms - Sextets








Brahms


----------



## Ras

Recorder music (solo)








Bach on piano:








Lute music from Naxos 








Piano Concertos in the galante style (before Mozart I think):








Mozart by stalwart fortepianists


----------



## Ras

Daniel Hope (violin)
Lise de la Salle (piano)
Simon Crawford-Phillips (piano)
Jane Berthe (harp)
Maria Todtenhaupt (harp)
Mojca Erdmann (soprano)
Yibai Chen (cello)
Stefan Dohr (horn)
Zurcher Kammerorchester
Berg, Alban
Jugendlieder Vol.2
» no.10 Winter
Schliesse mir die Augen beide (1907)
Bridge, Frank 
Miniatures (9) for Piano Trio
» no.7 Valse russe
Chausson, Ernest
Concert in D major for piano, violin and string quartet, op.21
Debussy, Claude
Preludes (12), Book 1
» no.8 La fille aux cheveux de lin (The girl with the flaxen hair) (arr. Hope, Crawford-Phillips)
» no.12 Minstrels (violin and piano)
Reverie, L68 (arr. Badzura)
Elgar, Edward
Chanson de Matin, op.15 no.2 (arr. Bateman)
Introduction and Allegro for strings, op.47
Enescu, George
Impromptu concertant
Faure, Gabriel
Andante in B flat for violin and piano, op.75
Morceau de Lecture
Hahn, Reynaldo
A Chloris (arr. D Hope, S Crawford-Phillips)
Juon, Paul
Pieces (4) for violin and piano, op.28
Koechlin, Charles
Petites Pieces (4)
Kreisler, Fritz
Liebesleid
Massenet, Jules
Thais: Meditation (arr. Knoth)
Rachmaninov, Sergei
Morceaux de salon (2), for violin and piano, op.6 
» no.1 Romance
Ravel, Maurice
Violin Sonata no.1 in A minor, op.post
Schoenberg, Arnold
Notturno for harp, violin and strings
Piece for violin and piano in D minor
Sinding, Christian
Suite im alten Stil, op.10
» II Adagio
Strauss, Richard
Lieder (4), op.27
» no.4 Morgen
Webern, Anton
Pieces (4) for violin and piano, op.7
Zemlinsky, Alexander von
Serenade in A major
» I Massig


----------



## Rmathuln

Rmathuln said:


>


Another picture


----------



## SixFootScowl

Available for *pre-order*. "Arrival date to be announced."
"Remastered by Ryan Smith at Sterling Sound from the original analog tapes!"


----------



## Ras

Vol. 2 of Faust/Melnikov period Mozart violin sonatas:









A string quartet named Albion playing Dvorak:








Faure piano music - a new series:








Godowski reworking Chopin I think it is:


----------



## premont

Rmathuln said:


> Another picture


Did they make three Beethoven quartet sets? I always thought that the DVD set was identical with one of the CD sets.


----------



## flamencosketches

Ras said:


> Vol. 2 of Faust/Melnikov period Mozart violin sonatas:
> 
> View attachment 129595
> 
> 
> A string quartet named Albion playing Dvorak:
> View attachment 129596
> 
> 
> Faure piano music - a new series:
> View attachment 129597
> 
> 
> Godowski reworking Chopin I think it is:
> View attachment 129598


Wow, Scherbakov taking on the Godowsky/Chopin studies. I didn't think he had it in him. Also, I didn't think Marco Polo was still kicking. I thought Naxos had absorbed them into the catalog.


----------



## mkaykov

stumbled upon the Arrau Totentanz, unreleased from 1961 the other day.





It seems that it is not available on CD yet.

There is a new private release with these recordings which I might get, especially curious about the Arrau 1935 Liszt 2 which is not available elsewhere.

Brailowsky: Liszt Concerto No 1 (live 1945, Mitropoulos)
Arrau: Liszt Concerto No 2 (live 1935, Rosbaud)
Cziffra: Liszt Totentanz (live 1962, Benzi, from superior source)
Magaloff: Liszt Hungarian Fantasy (new to the discography - live 1965, Ansermet)

https://tinyurl.com/wjsewyg


----------



## mkaykov

stumbled upon the Arrau Totentanz, unreleased from 1961 the other day.





It seems that it is not available on CD yet.

There is a new private release with these recordings which I might get, especially curious about the Arrau 1935 Liszt 2 which is not available elsewhere.

Brailowsky: Liszt Concerto No 1 (live 1945, Mitropoulos)
Arrau: Liszt Concerto No 2 (live 1935, Rosbaud)
Cziffra: Liszt Totentanz (live 1962, Benzi, from superior source)
Magaloff: Liszt Hungarian Fantasy (new to the discography - live 1965, Ansermet)

https://tinyurl.com/wjsewyg


----------



## WildThing

Granate said:


> Out March 20th


Interesting. I wonder if there's any difference between this new release and the version I got a few years ago:


----------



## Granate

WildThing said:


> Interesting. I wonder if there's any difference between this new release and the version I got a few years ago


That's the million dollar question! The Furtwängler Beethoven recordings for Columbia had been remastered in Japanese SACD in 2012 and the bargain edition by Warner used these remasters in the 2016 release. Warner released a limited edition SACD remaster of the Bruckner Dresden cycle at the end of 2017. Whether they keep or not using the 2000 ART remasters for this bargain 2020 release is a mystery. In the other Bruckner thread I said I hope they used them. I also hope Warner reissues the Furtwängler RAI Ring with original covers and using the Japanese remaster too.

But it would be better to include that information in the design of the back of the boxes and not have to rely on forum members that have previously purchased the box and read the booklet.


----------



## Itullian

March


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Ras

Pianist Steven Osborne playing Prokofiev's "War Sonatas". 








More obscure piano concertos in Hyperion's series - 80 releases so far.


----------



## Ras

Listed as a future release in Hyperion's e-mail newsletter is a forthcoming recording of Beethoven's piano concertos by pianist Stephen Hough - as far as I know he hasn't recorded Beethoven's concertos before.

I'm already somewhat "dizzy" like a knocked-out boxer thinking about all of the pianists who may be recording Beethoven's concertos for the 250 anniversary of Beethoven's birth.


----------



## Ras

This is a bit strange - This CD contains Richard Strauss' "Four Last Songs" sung by the young Elsa Dreisig, but nowhere is an orchestra or a conductor credited on the cover or the back of the CD. The pianist is Jonathan Ware:









In case you don't know Elsa Dreisig (I didn't) she had her debut on Erato in 2018 with this opera recital cd also on Erato:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ras said:


> This is a bit strange - This CD contains Richard Strauss' "Four Last Songs" sung by the young Elsa Dreisig, but nowhere is an orchestra or a conductor credited on the cover or the back of the CD. The pianist is Jonathan Ware:


I don't see the Four Last Songs unless it is listed in a foreign language. From the music clips it appears to be all piano, no orchestra.


----------



## wkasimer

Fritz Kobus said:


> I don't see the Four Last Songs unless it is listed in a foreign language. From the music clips it appears to be all piano, no orchestra.


If you look carefully, all four of the VLL are listed, but they're spread out on the CD. A strange decision.

There have been previous recordings of the VLL with piano - Welitsch and Bonney.


----------



## Ras

Fritz Kobus said:


> I don't see the Four Last Songs unless it is listed in a foreign language. From the music clips it appears to be all piano, no orchestra.


Thank you Fritz Kobus! 
I finally figured it out: I found the recording on Spotify and as you said it is all piano plus voice. The Four Last songs are included though, but played on piano instead of an orchestra. I never heard them like that before. I think I'm going to like it as an alternative the usual orchestral version.

Does anyone know if this version for piano and voice was how Strauss originally conceived of them - or are they later arrangements?


----------



## gardibolt

My comprehensive review and analysis of the Deutsche Grammophon, Naxos and Warner Complete Beethoven boxsets is live at MusicWeb after several months' work:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2020/Jan/Beethoven250.htm

Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Ras

Capucon Brothers with Braley playing two famous trios by Beethoven:


----------



## Rogerx

Ras said:


> Capucon Brothers with Braley playing two famous trios by Beethoven:
> 
> View attachment 129655


I am blaming you for going bankruptcy. :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

gardibolt said:


> My comprehensive review and analysis of the Deutsche Grammophon, Naxos and Warner Complete Beethoven boxsets is live at MusicWeb after several months' work:
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2020/Jan/Beethoven250.htm
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Mark


Thanks! That must have taken quite a lot of effort to go through those sets and compile all that information. I don't suppose you ever did a comparison of the two big Rachmaninoff sets.


----------



## KenOC

SixFootScow said:


> Thanks! That must have taken quite a lot of effort to go through those sets and compile all that information. I don't suppose you ever did a comparison of the two big Rachmaninoff sets.


SixFootScow(l), what have you done with Fritz? Tell us before it's too late!


----------



## SixFootScowl

KenOC said:


> SixFootScow(l), what have you done with Fritz? Tell us before it's too late!


That's why I got the Scow. Fritz' is at the bottom of the river! :lol:

Yeah, that missing L. Have to wait for the moderator/administratior to fix it.


----------



## Ras

*Introducing The Ras Theme Song:*



Rogerx said:


> I am blaming you for going bankruptcy. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Requiem, Biblical Songs & Te Deum

Due for release on 20th Mar 2020


----------



## Rmathuln

Rogerx said:


> I am blaming you for going bankruptcy. :lol:


I have been blamed for that by many over the years.
Nice to have company.
Thanks for helping.

:tiphat:


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rogerx

Rmathuln said:


>


I posted this one in the opera section


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Bogdan

Rmathuln said:


>


This is one of the greatest cycles ever, mandatory purchase for me!

Edit: Already available on Tidal, listening right now.


----------



## Rmathuln

Bogdan said:


> This is one of the greatest cycles ever, mandatory purchase for me!
> 
> Edit: Already available on Tidal, listening right now.


Barcode is 4600317125876

Release planned 04/17/2020

https://naxosdirekt.de/items/samtliche-beethoven-streichquartette-532844


----------



## Bogdan

Rmathuln said:


> Barcode is 4600317125876
> 
> Release planned 04/17/2020
> 
> https://naxosdirekt.de/items/samtliche-beethoven-streichquartette-532844


Thanks!.. Already for sale at Presto Classical and Qobuz as downloads.


----------



## Josquin13

1. I see the newly remastered 2 CD & 1 Blu-ray audio set of Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli's Debussy solo piano recordings for DG is now available for purchase: https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...debussy-preludes-images-and-children-s-corner. IMO, the great highlight of this set is Michelangeli's Images Books 1 & 2, which would be my top pick for these works (along with the recordings by Ivan Moravec & Zoltan Kocsis), and his Children's Corner. & I'm curious if these new remasters represent a significant improvement over past issues. (Presently, the best remasters I've heard of Michelangeli's Images Books 1 & 2 are Universal Eloquence's "Ambient Surround Sound Imaging" or AMSI remasters, and for his Preludes Book 1 & Children's Corner, the pricey Japanese Esoteric hybrid SACD remasters: https://elusivedisc.com/debussy-pre...eli-piano-hybrid-stereo-japanese-import-sacd/. Michelangeli's Preludes Book 2 were originally a digital DG recording, so finding the best remaster here isn't as much of an issue.)

2. New from Vox Luminis & Lionel Meunier: Charpentier - Orphée aux enfers: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8711819--charpentier-orphee-aux-enfers

3. "Cherubini Discoveries": Orchestra Filharmonica Della Scala, Riccardo Chailly--9 world premiere recordings: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8718658--cherubini-discoveries

4. "Beethoven's World" (a series) - Franz Joseph Clement, Violin Concertos nos. 1-2: Mirijam Contzen (violin), WDR Sinfonieorchester, Reinhard Goebel: https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...ld-clement-violin-concertos-nos-1-2#tracklist

5. The latest installment of Giovanni Antonini's Haydn Symphony cycle, with Il Giardino Armonico--volume 8 "La Roxolana"--which is comprised of 3 middle-period symphonies: No. 63 "La Roxelane", No. 43 "Mercury", and No. 28 (astutely coupled with Bela Bartok's Romanian Folk Dances): https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8711985--haydn-2032-volume-8-la-roxolana

6. Beethoven Piano Concertos nos. 2 & 5, performed on period instruments by Kristian Bezuidenhout & the Freiburger Barockorchester, conducted by Pablo Heras-Casado: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8718495--beethoven-piano-concertos-nos-2-5

7. "Concurrences"--4 works by Icelandic composers (on CD & Blu-ray audio): https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8690055--concurrence#tracklist. This made The New York Times list of "Best Recordings of the Year" for 2019 (& I'll probably be purchasing this CD myself).

8. A new recording from French pianist Jean-Philippe Collard of Enrique Granados' "Goyescas", on La Dolce Volta, which has been awarded a Diapason d'Or for February 2020: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/new-and-future-releases?size=10&view=large&page=7

9. The first recording by French pianist, Adam Laloum, for his new label, Harmonia Mundi, of Schubert's Piano Sonatas D. 894 & D. 958: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8719635--schubert-piano-sonatas-d894-d958

10. The music of two more obscure Franco Flemish composers that are new to me (a current & welcome trend among early music vocal ensembles): Lupus Hellinck and Johannes Lupi--recorded by Stephen Rice and The Brabant Ensemble: https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...nck-missa-surrexit-pastor-lupi-te-deum-motets.

11. Ravel's two Piano Concertos, & Le Tombeau de Couperin (piano version), performed by pianist Javier Perianes and the Orchestre de Paris, conducted by Josep Pons: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8700957--ravel-jeux-de-miroirs.

12. Volume 2 of pianist Ilya Yakushev's so far well-reviewed 'in progress' survey of Serge Prokofiev's 9 Piano Sonatas was released in January of 2020 by the Nimbus label (this is one that I'll be ordering): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M7XRBC...olid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it. (Here's a link to Volume 1 in the series: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01K8LRQX...olid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it.)

13. "Music for Milan Cathedral": https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07Y97F14...1SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it--more obscure Franco-Flemish composers unearthed--this time Hermann Matthias Werrecore, Franchinus Gaffurius, Gaspar van Weebeke, and Dominique Phinot--coupled with works by Josquin Desprez (who influenced them), performed by Siglo de Oro, led by Patrick Allies, on the Delphian label. This group is new to me, and as usual I'm wondering how many voices they've put on a part (less is almost always better).

Finally, here are two releases that are just now coming to my attention, which for some reason I missed in 2019:

--Christopher Hogwood's four CD survey of Bohuslav Martinu's complete output for violin and orchestra, performed by the Czech violinist, Bohuslav Matousek, and the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, released for the first time in a boxed set by Hyperion (something that I'd been waiting for...): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JYQTKC...olid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

--John Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi trinitas, performed by Contrapunctus & the Choir of The Queen's College, Oxford, conducted by Owen Rees: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07KLCVWL...olid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## Mandryka

Josquin13 said:


> --John Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi trinitas, performed by Contrapunctus & the Choir of The Queen's College, Oxford, conducted by Owen Rees: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07KLCVWL...olid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


I think it's really very good indeed. I'd go as far as to say that it's my favourite recording of Missa Gloria tibi trinitas



Josquin13 said:


> 9. The debut recording by French pianist, Adam Laloum, of Schubert's Piano Sonatas D. 894 & D. 958: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8719635--schubert-piano-sonatas-d894-d958


894 is a sonata I'm interested in, I like this as much as any other on a modern piano -- he doesn't rush and he doesn't use extreme dynamic variation, I wish he'd use less, but it's not extreme.

Not his debut -- he has a bunch of other recordings of C19 piano music.



Josquin13 said:


> 2. New from Vox Luminis & Lionel Meunier: Charpentier - Orphée aux enfers: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8711819--charpentier-orphee-aux-enfers


I saw these people in concert (Josquin) and they were very impressive indeed. Unfortunately their recorded stuff is in music I'm not so intrerested in. Including this.



Josquin13;1769181
13. "Music for Milan Cathedral": [URL said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07Y97F14L/?coliid=IGXMGY35I8TWQ&colid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it--more[/URL] obscure Franco-Flemish composers unearthed--this time Hermann Matthias Werrecore, Franchinus Gaffurius, Gaspar van Weebeke, and Dominique Phinot--coupled with works by Josquin Desprez (who influenced them), performed by Siglo de Oro, led by Patrick Allies, on the Delphian label. This group is new to me, and as usual I'm wondering how many voices they've put on a part (less is almost always better).


A couple of voices max is my guess. I noted it's existence when it came out, listened once, and promptly forgot all about it. Werrecore is a new name for me. It's probably a bit too late for my taste at the moment (I don't have a taste for much post-Josquin!)


----------



## Josquin13

Mandryka writes, "I saw these people in concert (Josquin) and they were very impressive indeed. Unfortunately their recorded stuff is in music I'm not so intrerested in. Including this."

I agree, Vox Luminis is a very fine group, with a wide repertory. I would have liked to hear them sing Josquin live, of course. I hope that means there will be a recording to follow. Was it a recent concert?

Thanks for the recommendation of the Taverner/Rees CD, I'll be purchasing it now, since I've been looking for an excellent recording of that mass for some time now.

Correction: Yes, I was mistaken to call Laloum's Schubert his "debut" recording, it's his first recording for his new label, Harmonia Mundi. Before that he was signed with Sony, I believe. Laloum is a brand new pianist to me. His Schubert sounds very introspective, like the Russians.


----------



## Mandryka

The Vox Luminis was in Utrecht festival a couple of years ago.


----------



## Josquin13

Were you there in 2018 when a different mass by Josquin was sung each day of the festival? That's not something that would likely ever happen in the U.S.--except for maybe in Boston or Berkeley. I've never even heard Josquin's music sung live, in person. Anyway, I see that Vox Luminis sang the Missa L'homme arme toni and the motet Tu solus qui facis mirabilia at the Utrecht Festival in 2018. I envy you living in Europe! Hopefully, there's still a chance of a recording coming out...

Maybe I'll have to start a Josquin Desprez Festival here the states... but I fear the attendance would be poor.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Mandryka

Josquin13 said:


> Were you there in 2018 when a different mass by Josquin was sung each day of the festival? That's not something that would likely ever happen in the U.S.--except for maybe in Boston or Berkeley. I've never even heard Josquin's music sung live, in person. Anyway, I see that Vox Luminis sang the Missa L'homme arme toni and the motet Tu solus qui facis mirabilia at the Utrecht Festival in 2018. I envy you living in Europe! Hopefully, there's still a chance of a recording coming out...
> 
> Maybe I'll have to start a Josquin Desprez Festival here the states... but I fear the attendance would be poor.


Yes I was there, it was quite an experience!


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Scarlatti: Piano Sonatas, Vol. 2

Federico Colli (piano)

Due for release on 28th Feb 2020


----------



## Ras

Europa Galente (and Fabio Biondi) celebrating 30 year anniversary:


----------



## SixFootScowl

*..............................*


----------



## DarkAngel

*







2020 release*








* 2013 release*

Badura Skoda just released another 2020 Beethoven Piano Sonata set, but much different from previous 2013 set release because he uses several period instrument keyboards that follow timeline of sonatas offering wide variety in sound, recorded over long period of time 1978-89.......booklet provides pictures and details of all keyboards used

The great older set was recorded 1969-70 using Bosendorfer Imperial piano


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Helgi

Interesting. Suppose it was his last recording? Can’t find any info on their website.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Paul van Kempen - the Complete Philips Recordings

Paul van Kempen

Due for release on 28th Feb 2020


----------



## Ras

*Coming in March*


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## wkasimer

Ras said:


> View attachment 130212
> 
> 
> The timings on this set suggest that it's going be a long, slow slog through Bach's suites...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ras said:


> View attachment 130213


Surprised they released that cover, given how many conductors have been called out for certain improprieties.


----------



## jegreenwood

wkasimer said:


> Ras said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 130212
> 
> 
> The timings on this set suggest that it's going be a long, slow slog through Bach's suites...
> 
> View attachment 130217
> 
> 
> 
> I heard her play these live. Seemed like a mismatch.
Click to expand...


----------



## wkasimer

jegreenwood said:


> I heard her play these live. Seemed like a mismatch.


So did I, and I largely agree; I think that her musical personality is better suited to Romantic Era music and later. But let's face it - virtually every cellist of repute has to have a go at the Bach suites.


----------



## flamencosketches

SixFootScowl said:


> Surprised they released that cover, given how many conductors have been called out for certain improprieties.


What's improper about that cover? Barenboim's hand placement?


----------



## Bourdon

flamencosketches said:


> What's improper about that cover? Barenboim's hand placement?


His hand is 20 cm too high.


----------



## premont

wkasimer said:


> So did I, and I largely agree; I think that her musical personality is better suited to Romantic Era music and later. But let's face it - virtually every cellist of repute has to have a go at the Bach suites.


Does this mean that her interpretation of the Bach suites is very romantic in the strictest sense - you know much vibrato, shameless use of dynamic effects and arbitrary rubato et. c.? Similar to Maisky or Shafran.


----------



## Score reader




----------



## SixFootScowl

flamencosketches said:


> What's improper about that cover? Barenboim's hand placement?


I would not put my hand on any woman unless she is my wife.


----------



## wkasimer

premont said:


> Does this mean that her interpretation of the Bach suites is very romantic in the strictest sense - you know much vibrato, shameless use of dynamic effects and arbitrary rubato et. c.? Similar to Maisky or Shafran.


That would have been OK. It was more a case of Weilerstein not really engaging with the music in any way. She just didn't seem comfortable with the music in the way she is with later composers' works. Part of the problem might have been the format - playing all six suites in a single concert is a real challenge, both mentally and physically. Perhaps she'd have felt more comfortable playing one suite as part of a mixed program.

In any event, I'll be interested to hear her recording.


----------



## jegreenwood

wkasimer said:


> That would have been OK. It was more a case of Weilerstein not really engaging with the music in any way. She just didn't seem comfortable with the music in the way she is with later composers' works. Part of the problem might have been the format - playing all six suites in a single concert is a real challenge, both mentally and physically. Perhaps she'd have felt more comfortable playing one suite as part of a mixed program.
> 
> In any event, I'll be interested to hear her recording.


wkasimer hits the nail on the head.


----------



## Itullian

The 3rd volume is out in April!


----------



## flamencosketches

SixFootScowl said:


> I would not put my hand on any woman unless she is my wife.


Well, not all of us are as conservative as you in that regard. There's a big difference between putting your arm around a collaborator for a photo pose and the serious accusations of sexual assault that have been leveled at several major conductors in recent years.


----------



## SixFootScowl

===============================


----------



## Bulldog

flamencosketches said:


> Well, not all of us are as conservative as you in that regard. There's a big difference between putting your arm around a collaborator for a photo pose and the serious accusations of sexual assault that have been leveled at several major conductors in recent years.


I agree with you, but this is a time to be extra cautious.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Itullian said:


>


^* Ahem!*


----------



## Forsooth

Itullian said:


> The 3rd volume is out in April!


Thanks!! Been waiting for that one! The series has been highly praised.

Edit: Mount Rushmore inspired?


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Ras

*Coming in March*

Andreas Staier playing solo piano music by Beethoven on fortepiano (earlier he recorded the Diabelli Variations):


----------



## Josquin13

Here are some new (2020) and recent (late 2019) releases that may be of interest:

1. A 5 CD Decca reissue of conductor Eugen Jochum's 1960s Beethoven Symphony 1-9 cycle, with the Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam--originally issued by Philips. The cycle has been reissued as part of the Tower Records Vintage Collection in Japan, and they've used the original jacket LP box set design. I hope the set includes Jochum's brief but brilliant essay on Beethoven that was originally on the back of the individual LP covers. It's definitely worth reprinting. However, the essay wasn't included in the previous Decca box set release of the cycle, so that may be wishful thinking. As for the remastering, they've used "a high-bit high-sampling (24-bit / 192kHz) sound source from the home analog master for the CD master." Ebay states that the box was released in Japan in 2017, but I check regularly for new Jochum import releases--since he's one of my favorite conductors, & I'm only seeing it now. Plus, Japanese issues don't normally stay in print for 2-3 years, so it's likely a reissue, and I must have missed the 2017 release:

EDIT--Apparently, I bought the last copy for $42, sorry, so here's the next lowest price that I could find on Ebay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Beetho...a=0&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100012.m1985

Generally, I'd say that Eugen Jochum's 1970s EMI Beethoven Symphony cycle with the London Symphony Orchestra is preferable to his 1960s Amsterdam cycle, & the LSO cycle is available newly remastered in the EMI Jochum Icon set and comes in better sound, but there are some performances that I prefer in the Amsterdam set, such as Jochum's 6th, for example.

2. Decca Japan has also reissued Jochum's protégé at the time of his Amsterdam cycle, conductor Bernard Haitink's late 1980s Beethoven Symphony 1-9 digital cycle also with the Concertgebouw; along with Haitink's 1st Beethoven cycle with the London Philharmonic Orchestra, which have both gone out of print here, I believe. Haitink's Amsterdam cycle is generally considered the better cycle, & it offers one of the great 5ths on record, IMO (& one that is far more insightful than Carlos Kleiber's DG 5th), & a very good 9th (a Haitink specialty), but the cycle is generally on the conservative side, otherwise. It's very solid & well played, but may not be exciting enough for everyone. I don't know Haitink's earlier London Philharmonic cycle (but have just ordered it).

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Beethoven-...162332&hash=item46a6fb8ca2:g:tg8AAOSwOIJdbggM
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bernard-Ha...650292?hash=item3fd6eac734:g:ercAAOSw5zVdOOEd

2. Another interesting reissue by Tower Records Japan: conductor Ferenc Fricsay's DG recordings of Beethoven Symphonies nos. 1, 3, 5, 7, 8, 9 in a 4CD set. This set offers one of the great 9ths on record, IMO: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Beethoven-...a=0&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100752.m1982

3. One more late 2019 reissue on the Tower Records Vintage Collection: a 4 CD set of violinist Arthur Grumiaux and pianist Walter Klein playing Mozart's "Great Sonatas for Piano and Violin": https://www.ebay.com/itm/Walter-Kli...44ef137bc:g:0ggAAOSwu1Fd-cyb&autorefresh=true. Generally, I prefer Grumiaux's Mozart recordings with pianist Clara Haskil, but they didn't record nearly as many of the sonatas, and the Grumiaux/Klein set is excellent, too.

4. The Nightingale String Quartet's 3 CD survey of the complete string quartets of composer Rued Langgaard has finally been boxed: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8690188--rued-langgaard-the-string-quartets. I don't know this music, but am curious about it.

5. The debut recording by the Hanson Quartet playing Haydn SQs, in a 2 CD set entitled "All shall not die": https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8674040--haydn-string-quartets-all-shall-not-die. The set has been receiving strong reviews.

6. The release of volume 2 of Akademie fur Alte Musik Berlin's complete recording of Handel Concerti grossi, Op. 6. They play nos. 7-12 on this hybrid SACD: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8711982--handel-concerti-grossi-op-6-7-12

7. Lully's opera Isis, conducted by Christophe Rousset, who specializes in music of this period: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8685391--lully-isis

8. Cellist Pierre Fournier & pianist Friedrich Gulda performing Beethoven's "Complete Works for Cello & Piano", in a newly remastered 3 CD & blu-ray audio set: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VSJMBQ...olid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

9. Domenico Scarlatti 52 Sonatas, played by pianist Lucas Debargue: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07TXPZZB...fc34d0bf&ref_=pd_luc_rh_wl_crc_01_02_t_img_lh

10. Live radio recordings by the famed Busch Quartet of Beethoven string quartets, made in 1951, released by Pristine Audio: which at long last allows us to hear the Busch Quartet in decent mono sound!!! The recordings can be sampled on the Pristine website: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2020/Feb/Beethoven_quartets_PACM105.htm

11. Michael Haydn: "The Collection", on 28 CDs, released by Brilliant--more attractive one stop shopping from Brilliant, though I don't know any of the performances in this comprehensive box set: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2020/Feb/HaydnM_collection_95885.htm


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


>


Wow, that's a very un-Hyperion-like artwork. It's the most minimal classical CD artwork I've ever seen, actually. I wonder what message they're trying to send about the interpretation, etc.


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> Wow, that's a very un-Hyperion-like artwork. It's the most minimal classical CD artwork I've ever seen, actually. I wonder what message they're trying to send about the interpretation, etc.


As the old saying goes...... do nut judge a book by it's cover .


----------



## Granate

flamencosketches said:


> Wow, that's a very un-Hyperion-like artwork. It's the most minimal classical CD artwork I've ever seen, actually. I wonder what message they're trying to send about the interpretation, etc.


The use of colour and typographies is rather mysterious for me too. Being in the profession of Graphic Design, I wonder why did the studio employed send this cover and got approved. It's nicely done anyways, but I know this forum is rather conservative in anything that can resemble to 1950s International style.


----------



## Forsooth

flamencosketches said:


> Wow, that's a very un-Hyperion-like artwork. It's the most minimal classical CD artwork I've ever seen, actually. I wonder what message they're trying to send about the interpretation, etc.


There was a semi-popular sixties rock band that used a minimalist design on one of their album covers...Worked out well, IIRC.


----------



## wkasimer

flamencosketches said:


> Wow, that's a very un-Hyperion-like artwork. It's the most minimal classical CD artwork I've ever seen, actually. I wonder what message they're trying to send about the interpretation, etc.


That cover reminds me of the generic macaroni and cheese that I used to buy when I was a poor student, saving my money for LP's...


----------



## apricissimus

Granate said:


> The use of colour and typographies is rather mysterious for me too. Being in the profession of Graphic Design, I wonder why did the studio employed send this cover and got approved. It's nicely done anyways, but I know this forum is rather conservative in anything that can resemble to 1950s International style.


Is that the "Impact" font, known for its ubiquitous use in Internet "memes"? If it's not, it's close. Strange choice.


----------



## Granate

apricissimus said:


> Is that the "Impact" font, known for its ubiquitous use in Internet "memes"? If it's not, it's close. Strange choice.


Yes, it's Impact, but rather than placed carelessly like an internet meme, the designer has measured the distances between blocks and it certainly is evenly finished. Also, it's not the same to work with the type as Geoffrey Lee designed it for, than setting a fat black contour and white inside. It dates from *1965.*










Anyways, this is an artwork that would fit perfectly in the BIS catalogue, isn't it?



wkasimer said:


> That cover reminds me of the generic macaroni and cheese that I used to buy when I was a poor student, saving my money for LP's...


Send nud- I mean picturpasta!


----------



## philoctetes

These album covers are atrocious, and following a precedent for bad taste is still bad taste.

Barenboim looks like Harvey Weinstein and I can easily imagine ASM sighing deeply inside... 'SOS'...


----------



## Red Terror

Granate said:


> Yes, it's Impact, but rather than placed carelessly like an internet meme...


I wouldn't say 'carelessly' but *boringly*. Not very creative.


----------



## premont

wkasimer said:


> That cover reminds me of the generic macaroni and cheese that I used to buy when I was a poor student, saving my money for LP's...


Much the same history as mine.


----------



## Granate

philoctetes said:


> These album covers are atrocious, and following a precedent for bad taste is still bad taste.





Red Terror said:


> I wouldn't say 'carelessly' but *boringly*. Not very creative.


Remember this thread when you notice a shiny white square in the CM store. For better or worse, it will stand out apart from all the other designs when it is on print. I agree there's still nothing like the feeling of the old LPs, but this Hyperion choice is courageous. The feeling of a totally white cube in our hands is miles apart from looking at a white picture on a laptop screen.

It still doesn't have a chance against this series of Bach Cantatas. It screams humanity and universality all over it. With exquisite yet popular choice of items.


----------



## wkasimer

Granate said:


> Remember this thread when you notice a shiny white square in the CM store.


Sure. But where am I going to find such a store in 2020?


----------



## Itullian

Like Rattle's Wagner?


----------



## flamencosketches

Forsooth said:


> There was a semi-popular sixties rock band that used a minimalist design on one of their album covers...Worked out well, IIRC.


Who, the Beatles?










Yeah, you could say that it worked out pretty well for them. :lol:


----------



## CnC Bartok

^^^^ Yes, I believe this popular music group we're quite well known, and enjoyed a modicum of fame in their day.


----------



## jegreenwood

flamencosketches said:


> Who, the Beatles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you could say that it worked out pretty well for them. :lol:


Ah, but that was not the original cover for the LP. The original had "The BEATLES" in raised white letters.


----------



## flamencosketches

jegreenwood said:


> Ah, but that was not the original cover for the LP. The original had "The BEATLES" in raised white letters.


Close enough, considering we can't reproduce embossed letters on a computer screen, I would say that the same font and text but in grey is a pretty good approximation!


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## jegreenwood

flamencosketches said:


> Close enough, considering we can't reproduce embossed letters on a computer screen, I would say that the same font and text but in grey is a pretty good approximation!


Actually if you use Google and search for images, there are several good one. I just couldn't find one to insert with a link, and after 4 tries I gave up.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Josquin13

Here are some soon to be released recordings that caught my eye:

"Genius on the Violin"--Michael Rabin: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B083XPXY8R/?coliid=I1IW18WJ7QX0EU&colid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=1. The 4 CD box set includes Rabin's world premiere recording of Paul Creston's Violin Concerto no. 2. I don't know if these are live performances, or a reissue of Rabin's EMI studio recordings (except for the Creston VC, which is new). Since it's the Hänssler label, I'm guessing they're live recordings, which will make the set a 'must buy' for me.

Alexei Lubimov box set from Alpha: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B083XV6RB...olid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

A discount Beethoven box set from Alpha, "Beethoven Rediscovered"--period performances: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B083XSZKT...olid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

Jukka-Pekka Saraste's excellent 1980's RCA Sibelius studio cycle boxed for the very first time: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B082BWZJ8...olid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

Ormandy conducts Shostakovich: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B082BXFM9...olid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## wkasimer

Josquin13 said:


> "Genius on the Violin"--Michael Rabin: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B083XPXY8R/?coliid=I1IW18WJ7QX0EU&colid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=1. The 4 CD box set includes Rabin's world premiere recording of Paul Creston's Violin Concerto no. 2. I don't know if these are live performances, or a reissue of Rabin's EMI studio recordings (except for the Creston VC, which is new). Since it's the Hänssler label, I'm guessing they're live recordings, which will make the set a 'must buy' for me.


I assume that these are the same live recordings that have been previously issued by other labels, especially Doremi.



> A discount Beethoven box set from Alpha, "Beethoven Rediscovered"--period performances: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B083XSZKT...olid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


This is a ridiculous bargain, or would be if I didn't already have most of it....



> Jukka-Pekka Saraste's excellent 1980's RCA Sibelius studio cycle boxed for the very first time: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B082BWZJ8...olid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


I'm not familar with Saraste in Sibelius (or much else). Is this a "must buy"?



> Ormandy conducts Shostakovich: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B082BXFM9...olid=21SJHDTIM1UQ9&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


It's a shame that it doesn't include the 13th, which Ormandy recorded for RCA (and IIRC, he conducted the American premiere of the work), and was issued on CD in Japan.


----------



## Granate

Josquin13 said:


> Jukka-Pekka Saraste's excellent 1980's RCA Sibelius studio cycle boxed for the very first time:























wkasimer said:


> I'm not familar with Saraste in Sibelius (or much else). Is this a "must buy"?


Very few could tell. It's the only commercial cycle that has been away from any streaming or download souce, legal or illegal. I haven't have the chance to listen to it in my challenge and I want to see it uploaded on Spotify asap. Great news!


----------



## Josquin13

wkasimer asks, "I'm not familiar with Saraste in Sibelius (or much else). Is this a "must buy"?"

Back in the early 1990s there was a classical music critic at All Music, a horn player, whose recommendations I trusted & valued. I recall that he was keen on two new Sibelius 1-7 cycles at the time, which he thought stood out from the pack: they were Jukka-Pekka Saraste's late 1980s Finnish Radio S.O. studio cycle for RCA and Leif Segerstam's early 1990s Danish National Radio S.O. cycle on Chandos. As a result of his recommendations, I bought both cycles. However, Saraste then recorded a second Sibelius 1-7 cycle with the same orchestra live in St. Petersburg in 1993, on a Russian tour, for the Finlandia label. The critics liked both Saraste cycles, as I recall, but tended to prefer his live cycle. If memory serves, the performances from the live cycle lean slightly more towards Tchaikovsky, interpretatively, while the studio cycle is more tightly controlled & Finnish in character. I like Saraste in Sibelius, so I'd recommend both cycles. While I tend to prefer Segerstam's Danish cycle on Chandos over his later Helsinki cycle for Ondine.

But I wouldn't go as far as to claim that either cycle is a "must buy". They're more for Sibelius fanatics, like myself, that want to own two of the better Sibelius cycles issued during the digital era (along with Sakari Oramo's cycle on Erato). With the exception of Segerstam's Chandos performance of the 7th, which I would consider a "must buy", if you don't already own it (his Ondine 7th is excellent, too); along with Segerstam's two Tempest Suites on Ondine (& his Suite 1 on Chandos), if the music interests you. (IMO, Segerstam tends to be at his best in Sibelius's shorter works, since his conducting can become too slow & lax, even flaccid in the longer works, where the music can become long and drawn out, & lose certain dynamism, in contrast to Saraste & Berglund.) However, both Saraste and Vänska then made fantastic recordings of Sibelius's complete incidental music to The Tempest, and some may prefer to own all of the music that Sibelius composed for Shakespeare's play, rather than the two suites. Segerstam's Kullervo is excellent, too.

Chandos 7th: 



Ondine 7th: 



https://www.amazon.com/Jean-Sibeliu...stam+sibelius+7&qid=1582825630&s=music&sr=1-4
Tempest Suites 1 & 2, Ondine: 



https://www.amazon.com/Jean-Sibeliu...ibelius+tempest&qid=1582825688&s=music&sr=1-1
https://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Sym...ibelius+tempest&qid=1582825688&s=music&sr=1-3

With that said, I was a bit disappointed with Saraste's 2nd & 5th from the studio RCA cycle. But the performances are excellent otherwise (particularly the RCA 3rd & 6th), and I certainly don't regret collecting the set. It does surprise me that it has taken so long for the cycle to be boxed.

Yet, I don't consider either Saraste or Segerstam to be as great in Sibelius as Paavo Berglund was at his best. Which for me would be Berglund's 1970s Bournemouth S.O. 1-7 cycle on EMI (especially the 1st, 2nd, 4th, 6th & 7th), parts of the Helsinki S.O. cycle (especially the 2nd & 5th), & parts of the Chamber Orchestra of Europe 'diet' cycle (such as the 3rd & 4th, which can benefit from using a reduced chamber orchestra in accordance with the composer's rarely complied with instructions to his son-in-law), but most especially Berglund's final live 'swansong' performances of the 5th, 6th, & 7th from the Barbican in the 2000s, with the London Philharmonic Orchestra (as, generally, I consider Berglund to have been at his best in Sibelius when heard live in concert). For me, these recordings are all 'must buys' for Sibelius lovers. As Jukka-Pekka Saraste has said, "living Sibelius began with Berglund." (quote taken from the Finnish Music Quarterly)

From the same Finnish Music Quarterly article, here's an interview with Saraste on Sibelius:

"JUKKA-PEKKA SARASTE AND THE MEANING OF MOVEMENT

"I am a little worried, because I don't feel the momentum of the music in your playing. I think it is very important that the music has a direction. You have to think all the time about where you are going!"

The words of Jukka-Pekka Saraste as he conducted Finlandia with the Toronto Youth Orchestra some years ago often come to my mind while listening to his records. The tempi are usually brisk, and even the slow movements have a feeling of energetic determination.

"I am fed up with empty sounds that go nowhere. The orchestra has to vibrate with energy. This is especially true when playing pianissimo," Saraste has said.

Saraste has recorded two full cycles of the Sibelius symphonies with the Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra. He has been the orchestra's principal conductor for more than ten years. Their collaboration actually began with Sibelius.

One of the first concerts where Saraste conducted the FRSO took place on a tour of Australia in 1985. The Orchestra had already played several concerts with Leif Segerstam and Esa-Pekka Salonen, and motivation was at an ebb. Some of the musicians were also nursing hangovers from the previous night's partying. "Sibelius' Sixth is old hat," thought the players.

Saraste disagreed. He started bossing the players, though only a couple of years earlier he himself had been a violinist in the same orchestra.

The result was a terrible row. The young man drilled his crapulous colleagues like a sergeant major and almost caused a spontaneous strike. The relationship between the conductor and the orchestra was rapidly strained to the breaking point, and nobody knew how the fuming ensemble would perform in the evening.

"They played like gods. There was this unbelievable Hare Krishna feeling! After the concert we wept and hugged each other, and I knew that the FRSO was my dream post," Saraste described the situation ten years later.

Nowadays, Saraste shuttles between the FRSO and the Toronto Symphony, his repertoire still sporting a liberal dose of Sibelius. He agrees with Berglund that correcting the balance of a Sibelius symphony is extremely laborious because the composer's dynamic markings are often 'way off'.

"The music of Sibelius gives the performer many choices as concerns emphasis, interpretations, balance, tempi, and phrasing," claimed Saraste still in 1995. "Some works from his late period remain at the level of a fantasy or an idea. The conductor's job is to find out what that idea is."

When I interviewed Saraste in the spring of 1998, the maestro renowned for his energy, sharp accents, and sleek sound surprised me by announcing that he had drastically changed his way of thinking.

"The breadth of sound and the rubato have become more important to me. I've given a lot of thought to the way Toscanini and Furtwängler conducted. In those days, the conductor created the large framework but the section leaders actively led their own sections. This created an exciting kind of friction where the sizzling energy and the structural lines came together. That is my current interpretive ideal in a nutshell."

It will be interesting to see how Saraste's change of direction influences his interpretation of Sibelius' music."

Well, since that interview, I've found Saraste's later Sibelius 5th on hybrid SACD to be quite Berglund-like--in that it's more tightly controlled and energetic, with a very exciting build to the climax of the symphony: https://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Sym...elius+5+saraste&qid=1582828884&s=music&sr=1-1.

The only Sibelius recordings by Saraste that I'd suggest avoiding are the ones that he made with the Toronto Symphony Orchestra-- such as their Lemminkäinen Suite, which is inferior to Saraste's RCA recording of the same, in my opinion.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kiki

^^ Great writing, Josquin13, as always!

I like Saraste's second cycle (live) on Finlandia very much. It doesn't hang around and there's little idiosyncrasy. On the other hand, His first cycle on RCA has been sitting in my wish list for a long time. I've read some saying that the first cycle was warmer, more expressive, while the second was too rushed, too cold or something along that line. Of course to say the obviously, our preferences are all different. I'd still love to get my hands on this first cycle to hear it for myself.


----------



## Josquin13

Kiki said:


> ^^ Great writing, Josquin13, as always!
> 
> I like Saraste's second cycle (live) on Finlandia very much. It doesn't hang around and there's little idiosyncrasy. On the other hand, His first cycle on RCA has been sitting in my wish list for a long time. I've read some saying that the first cycle was warmer, more expressive, while the second was too rushed, too cold or something along that line. Of course to say the obviously, our preferences are all different. I'd still love to get my hands on this first cycle to hear it for myself.


I've never sat down and carefully compared both Saraste cycles. So take my impressions above with a grain of salt. It's merely what I can recollect, & I've not listened to either cycle in quite a while. Hence, my memory may not be entirely reliable here. The last direct comparison that I made, listening-wise, was Saraste's RCA 7th to Berglund's London Philharmonic Barbican 7th, and as good as Saraste's RCA 7th is, & it's very good, I thought Berglund's live LPO performance was in another league. Around the same time, I also compared Saraste's live LPO 5th to Berglund's live LPO 5th, and again, I preferred Berglund's account, which I'd place in the same league with Kajanus's 5th--it's that great. Although Saraste's LPO 5th is a very dynamic performance, too, and it comes in terrific hybrid SACD sound. So, I'm happy to own both. But I certainly don't mean to dissuade anyone from buying Saraste's RCA cycle. On the contrary, Saraste is on my short list of favorite Sibelius conductors. I just think that Berglund's Sibelius is more of a "must buy".


----------



## Ras

Akademie fur Alte Music Berlin has recorded Beethoven's Pastoral with Bernhard Forck (released today):


----------



## Kiki

Ras said:


> Akademie fur Alte Music Berlin has recorded Beethoven's Pastoral with Bernhard Forck (released today):
> 
> View attachment 130959


This is interesting. Two symphonies that are similar in conception. The digital booklet (available free on Highresaudio.com) reinforces the idea that the Knecht is more visual while the Beethoven is more psychological. I'm looking forward to getting this.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Absolute gem for me. New composer and brand new recording soon to be released. Already available on streaming services.

Torleif Torgersen, Ben Nation, Greg Koeller, Hans Gunnar Hagen, Jutta Morgenstern, Dag Anders Eriksen

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Rinaldo Alessandrini

Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: PSC1344
Label: Simax
Length: 60 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Both out March 6th


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Itullian

Big sale on Gielen box sets at jpc.de............


----------



## starthrower

Itullian said:


> Big sale on Gielen box sets at jpc.de............


25 dollars for the big Mahler box!

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/home


----------



## flamencosketches

I just noticed that too as I was browsing their site. I guess now would be a good time to see what all the fuss is about with Gielen...


----------



## SixFootScowl

Itullian said:


> Big sale on Gielen box sets at jpc.de............


Never liked the JPC site. I even just now clicked the "switch to English" and still much of the content is on a foreign language. To much trouble to fight my way through it.


----------



## Rogerx

SixFootScowl said:


> Never liked the JPC site. I even just now clicked the "switch to English" and still much of the content is on a foreign language. To much trouble to fight my way through it.


Come one, descriptions are also in several languages .


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


> Come one, descriptions are also in several languages .


Ok Now I see descriptions in English, just the main page seems to have a lot of stuff going on but I see composer list on left side and specials at the bottom. I should be able to navigate those easily enough. What kind of shipping to USA? I see two charges, a lump sum and a surcharge. I guess I'll have to put my address in to get the cart to show the total charges.


----------



## Rogerx

SixFootScowl said:


> Ok Now I see descriptions in English, just the main page seems to have a lot of stuff going on but I see composer list on left side and specials at the bottom. I should be able to navigate those easily enough. What kind of shipping to USA? I see two charges, a lump sum and a surcharge. I guess I'll have to put my address in to get the cart to show the total charges.


Did you saw this page?
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/home/static/-/page/porto.html


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

Eloquence boxes in April:

Orchestral recordings of Eugen Jochum on 15 CDs:

https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B085HQFJLY/

Legacy of Charles Munch on 14 CDs:

https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B085HQ3P56/


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## starthrower

flamencosketches said:


> I just noticed that too as I was browsing their site. I guess now would be a good time to see what all the fuss is about with Gielen...


Gielen is a reliable conductor with an attention to detail not unlike Boulez. The main attraction of the Mahler set is the comprehensive scope and good sound. I can't say he stands out as a great Mahlerian considering all of the other great conductors who have recorded these works.


----------



## Bogdan

Itullian said:


> Big sale on Gielen box sets at jpc.de............


Thanks for the heads up... Ordered the Mahler and Schoenberg/Berg/Webern boxes.


----------



## starthrower

Bogdan said:


> Thanks for the heads up... Ordered the Mahler and Schoenberg/Berg/Webern boxes.


Both great sets. Enjoy!


----------



## Ras

Saw these on www.europadisc.co.uk 
I don't know if the Herreweghe Bach recordings are new or just re-releases.
The Beethoven is vol. 1 so I assume Bis is doing a complete cycle of Ludwig Van's Piano Trios in the 250th birthday celebration.


----------



## Rmathuln

Ras said:


> Saw these on www.europadisc.co.uk
> I don't know if the Herreweghe Bach recordings are new or just re-releases.
> The Beethoven is vol. 1 so I assume Bis is doing a complete cycle of Ludwig Van's Piano Trios in the 250th birthday celebration.
> 
> View attachment 131602
> 
> 
> View attachment 131603
> 
> 
> View attachment 131604
> 
> 
> View attachment 131605
> 
> 
> View attachment 131606


Herreweghe no longer records for Harmonia Mundi.
The pictured title is a reissue.


----------



## Rmathuln

Rmathuln said:


> Eloquence boxes in April:
> 
> Orchestral recordings of Eugen Jochum on 15 CDs:
> 
> https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B085HQFJLY/
> 
> Legacy of Charles Munch on 14 CDs:
> 
> https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B085HQ3P56/


Tower Japan info

Jochum Release : https://tower.jp/item/5035479/

Jochum Article : https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2020/03/11/1111



















Münch Release: https://tower.jp/item/5035471/

Münch Article : https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2020/03/11/1110


----------



## Ras




----------



## Ras




----------



## Ras




----------



## Ras

Early French Baroque:
































6 R. Strauss cds:


----------



## Ras

Jonathan Biss - complete Beethoven sonatas in a box: 








6 CD box-set celebrating the 50th anniversary of Collegium Vocale Gent:


----------



## Ras

Brahms Requiem - P. Jarvi - Recording date: Bremen Cathedral, 10 April 2018








Romantic songs for baritone and piano:


----------



## Ras




----------



## Helgi

Ras said:


> View attachment 131660


Excellent cover 

I like the Camille Thomas one as well.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

New packaging


----------



## Itullian

Out tomorrow.


----------



## wkasimer

Itullian said:


> Out tomorrow.


I've never heard of them. Are they any good? Do I really need yet another set of these?


----------



## Itullian

wkasimer said:


> I've never heard of them. Are they any good? Do I really need yet another set of these?


You got me? ......................


----------



## Itullian

HEY GUYS
Both the Saraste and Jordan new Beethoven cycles are on SALE at jpc.de for 10 BUCKS EACH!
I got em both!!!!!!!!

HURRY UP


----------



## wkasimer

Itullian said:


> New packaging


I hope that they've updated the sound. EMI made a significant improvement with the Kempe Strauss set, and perhaps they can do the same with Jochum's Bruckner. Otherwise, there really isn't much reason for this release of something that's been issued on CD at least three times previously.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

*The Complete DG Recordings

*


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## The3Bs

*Fantastic... wholeheatedly recomemnded*



Rmathuln said:


>


Bought this in a different packaging/release 2 years ago.... and listened to it non-stop for a couple of weeks.... so fresh and exciting...

Is this new release a new recording or a repackaging?


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> Bought this in a different packaging/release 2 years ago.... and listened to it non-stop for a couple of weeks.... so fresh and exciting...
> 
> Is this new release a new recording or a repackaging?


I do think it's a repackaging ad they almost use the same cover .


----------



## Itullian

April 5


----------



## wkasimer

Itullian said:


> April 5


Great set - I've had it for about ten years.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

The3Bs said:


> Bought this in a different packaging/release 2 years ago.... and listened to it non-stop for a couple of weeks.... so fresh and exciting...
> 
> Is this new release a new recording or a repackaging?


I love also this... It's repackaging, the golden sun is the same (and the recording too)


----------



## The3Bs

DaddyGeorge said:


> I love also this... It's repackaging, the golden sun is the same (and the recording too)
> 
> View attachment 132822


eh eh... my copy is even older (got it second hand)









A Muisque D'abord edition... but it does not impact the effect it had on me... 
This one plus the Cafe Zimmermann, and in some places Jordi Savall's are my current top recordings.... (still have to hear the Rinaldo Alessandrini again.. it does appear to also be on the same bracket)


----------



## Rmathuln

Warner's complete Barbiroli set has finally been announced.

Foretelling of it was sounded last year when a similarly sized 109 CD set was announced by the Korean Artis label, only to be mysteriously dropped a few weeks later.

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/john-barbirolli-the-complete-warner-recordings/hnum/9785002










https://www.warnerclassics.com/release/sir-john-barbirolli-complete-warner-recordings


----------



## Itullian

May 1


----------



## jegreenwood

Itullian said:


> May 1


When I was about 5, my music teacher gave me an LP from that set - my first classical LP. I know it had symphony No. 8 (whose opening is a lifelong earworm for me). I think the pairing was Symphony No. 4.


----------



## Rogerx

Due for release on 1st May 2020


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.warnerclassics.com/release/george-szell-warner-recordings-1934-1970


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Kiki

Currentzis' Beethoven #5 is out. He has struck gold again IMO. #7 to come. Eagerly waiting for that.


----------



## Rogerx

From the Instagram of DG.


----------



## Rogerx

The3Bs said:


> eh eh... my copy is even older (got it second hand)
> 
> View attachment 132847
> 
> 
> A Muisque D'abord edition... but it does not impact the effect it had on me...
> This one plus the Cafe Zimmermann, and in some places Jordi Savall's are my current top recordings.... (still have to hear the Rinaldo Alessandrini again.. it does appear to also be on the same bracket)


Some people have all the luck.


----------



## Granate

Next April 17th SWR Reissues the OOP Norrington Stuttgart Beethoven cycle. I listened not long ago and it felt thrilling. It's also HIP style but fuller forces than the LCP.


















Well, and Erato is releasing the Remastered Beethoven cycle outside the complete Cluytens box.










Reissue of the Masur Leipzig _Missa Solemnis,_ Tomowa-Sintow, Burmeister, Schreier, Polster, New 2020 Remaster


----------



## Granate

Both on May 1st.










Beethoven 9th by Abendroth in Leipzig 1951, New 2020 Remaster. Out May 8th.


----------



## Itullian

Feinberg piano sonatas 1-6


----------



## Merl

Granate said:


> Both on May 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beethoven 9th by Abendroth in Leipzig 1951, New 2020 Remaster. Out May 8th.


About time they rereleased Blunier's LvB cycle. I've got some of it but I'll be getting the whole cycle upon re-release. It's not the best set out there but I like what I have of it. As for Abendroth's wonderful 1951 9th that's just a joy. Looking fwd to a remaster of that. Good that they're rereleasing Norrington's fantastic 2nd cycle too. I have it but if you dont have it then grab it. One of the finest cycles out there.


----------



## Joachim Raff

No shortage of competition but its crystal clear and a very fine performance
Andrew Haveron (violin) is superb here


----------



## Rogerx

Kiki said:


> _Currentzis' Beethoven #5 is out_. He has struck gold again IMO. #7 to come. Eagerly waiting for that.


Due for release on 22nd May 2020


----------



## Kiki

Rogerx said:


> Due for release on 22nd May 2020


The high res download has been available for a week or so.


----------



## Rogerx

Kiki said:


> The high res download has been available for a week or so.


Okay, now I understand, thank you for the reply.


----------



## Itullian

Out tomorrow!


----------



## Rogerx

Due for release on 3rd Jul 2020


----------



## Rogerx

Due for release on 12th Jun 2020


----------



## Guest

Released on Qobuz yesterday.


----------



## Itullian

Itullian said:


> Out tomorrow!


Just ordered it


----------



## Guest

Coming April 16th.


----------



## Rogerx

Fugal said:


> Coming April 16th.
> 
> ]


Post 2632.................................


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Post 2632.................................


Sorry--I haven't dug through the older posts.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Ras

This one came up among new releases on Spotify, but apparently it is only available as download or streaming.
Ton Koopman doing the orchestral version of Haydn's "Seven Last Words..."


----------



## Ras

*April 2020 new releases*

































Beethoven transcriptions for piano by romantic composers:


----------



## Ras

Bach, Johann Sebastian (Art of Fugue with three different completions)
The Art of Fugue (Die Kunst der Fuge), BWV1080: Contrapunctus XIV (compl. DF Tovey)
The Art of Fugue (Die Kunst der Fuge), BWV1080: Contrapunctus XIV (compl. KH Pillney)
The Art of Fugue (Die Kunst der Fuge), BWV1080: Contrapunctus XIV (compl. Kalevi Aho)
The Art of Fugue (Die Kunst der Fuge), BWV1080
Schumann, Robert
Fugues (6) on the name BACH, op.60
» no.3 in G minor (trans. Dan Turcanu)
Schwarz-Schilling, Reinhard 
Studie uber B-A-C-H a 3 voci


----------



## Ras

*More April 2020 new releases*


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


>


Messe de Requiem, Op. 48/N 97b

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Katja Stuber (soprano)

Balthasar-Neumann-Chor, Sinfonieorchester Basel, Ivor Bolton
So far only Downloads alas


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Lieder & Folksongs

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Antonio Pappano (piano), Vilde Frang (violin), Nicolas Altstaedt (cello)

Due for release on 24th Jul 2020


----------



## Rmathuln

Saw the first indication today that DG will gather their Carl Orff recordings together in a single stet.
This is welcome news, since many of the great DG opera recordings are long OOP.

https://www.amazon.it/dp/B0874L116C/


----------



## SixFootScowl

May 1, 2020. *TRACK LIST*


----------



## Joachim Raff

This is making a stir around the critics! Love it or loathe it, just listen and make your own mind up


----------



## Rogerx

Due for release on 15th May 2020


----------



## Granate

Out May 15th.

Unlike Prestoclassical states, there is no recording of the 4th and the 9th Symphonies. All recordings were already available on Spotify.


----------



## Knorf

Rogerx said:


> Due for release on 15th May 2020


I've pre-ordered this! Like I need another set of Beethoven Symphonies... But I'm excited about this one.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## starthrower

There's just not enough Beethoven on the market.


----------



## Merl

Knorf said:


> I've pre-ordered this! Like I need another set of Beethoven Symphonies... But I'm excited about this one.


It's a very good set but I'm dubious about the source. When these were put out a few years ago, licensed to the Command label, they were just remasters of LP rips as there were rumours that the master tapes had been lost or were unavailable. Then the recordings were available for some time from Highdeftransfers as freebies and were open source and they said had tdone it from the original tapes. Now they're repackaging under the DG label? I'm intrigued. Reading the blurb, It says on the DG release sheet that they're remastered from the old 35mm Everest tapes. If these have been successfully transferred then we are in for a treat as there are some really good performances in here and a rare outing of the Mahler orchestrated Beethoven 9th. Steinberg was a big fan of that version for performance and it doesnt disappoint. This set isn't for the faint-hearted. Really looking forward to this one myself as the transfers I have are not sonically good (the old Command Classics CDs). Also raises an interesting question - if DG has Everest's back catalogue then there could be some other gems coming our way in the next few years.


----------



## Granate

starthrower said:


> There's just not enough Beethoven on the market.


I'm still waiting for a chamber orchestra of Aristocats to release "a new revelatory insight of the Beethoven symphonies."

Of course, videotaped, since they always smash Youtube trends.


----------



## Rmathuln

Merl said:


> It's a very good set but I'm dubious about the source. When these were put out a few years ago, licensed to the Command label, they were just remasters of LP rips as there were rumours that the master tapes had been lost or were unavailable. Then the recordings were available for some time from Highdeftransfers as freebies and were open source and they said had tdone it from the original tapes. Now they're repackaging under the DG label? I'm intrigued. Reading the blurb, It says on the DG release sheet that they're remastered from the old 35mm Everest tapes. If these have been successfully transferred then we are in for a treat as there are some really good performances in here and a rare outing of the Mahler orchestrated Beethoven 9th. Steinberg was a big fan of that version for performance and it doesnt disappoint. This set isn't for the faint-hearted. Really looking forward to this one myself as the transfers I have are not sonically good (the old Command Classics CDs). Also raises an interesting question - if DG has Everest's back catalogue then there could be some other gems coming our way in the next few years.


I do no believe these are not part of the Everest catalog.


----------



## Itullian

10 cd set


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Forsooth

Release Dates (accd. to their respective labels):

Orfeo 40th Anniversary - Legendary Conductors - 10 CDs = June 19, 2020
George Szell - Warner, 1934-70 - 14 CDs = July 03, 2020


----------



## Joachim Raff

Reicha, A: Sinfonia Concertante for 2 Cellos in E major
Bruno Delepelaire (violoncello), Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken und Kaiserslautern, Stephan Koncz (violoncello)
Reinhard Goebel

I.Romberg, B: Concertino for 2 Cellos in A Major, Op. 72
Bruno Delepelaire (violoncello), Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken und Kaiserslautern, Stephan Koncz (violoncello)
Reinhard Goebel

Eybler: Divertisment für Fasching Dienstag 1805 for Orchestra

Sony Catalogue No: 19075929652


----------



## Ras

Following the smash hit recording of Beethoven's 1st piano concerto Ozawa and Argerich is playing Beethoven's second piano concerto with the Japanese chamber orchestra Mito (coupled with Grieg's Holberg Suite) (Release date in Europe May 8th):


----------



## SixFootScowl

Release Date: 1st May 2020
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/articles/3248--interview-julia-sitkovetsky-on-rachmaninov?


----------



## Rmathuln

*Münch Decca Recordings*

Newest photo below.
Sadly the cover for the Berlioz Sym. Fant. suggests they could be using one of those awful No Noise CD masters for that recording. A terrible mistake. Those No Noise releases were the most over processed digital hack jobs ever. I have the Stokowski Shostakovich 5th from that series. A great recording remastered into utter dullness. I hope they just used the cover for this box with that Münch recording and not that actual CD master.


----------



## Guest

Appears to be a "single." (or at least that is all Qobuz shows for the track listing.)


----------



## Rogerx

The American composer will release his full album 'John Williams in Vienna' on August 14 - live from Vienna's Musikverein


----------



## Joachim Raff

Emanuel Moór: Cello Works

Sebastian Hess (cello), David Stromberg (cello), Nurnberger Symphoniker, Rudolf Pielhmayer

Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: OC1704
Label: Oehms
Length: 64 minutes


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B086PVRRYT/

Really looking forward to this.

The masters used for the Complete Carlos Kleiber DG set were less than stellar.


----------



## Rogerx

SixFootScowl said:


> Release Date: 1st May 2020
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/articles/3248--interview-julia-sitkovetsky-on-rachmaninov?


Must have, wonderful music .


----------



## vmartell

Rmathuln said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B086PVRRYT/
> 
> Really looking forward to this.
> 
> The masters used for the Complete Carlos Kleiber DG set were less than stellar.


I would have assumed they would use the same masters as that set (the Bluray Audio One, I mean) is fairly recent... Is there a source indicating they re-did it?

thnx!

v


----------



## Rogerx

double post, sorry


----------



## Rogerx

vmartell said:


> I would have assumed they would use the same masters as that set (the Bluray Audio One, I mean) is fairly recent... Is there a source indicating they re-did it?
> 
> thnx!
> 
> v


Remastered at Emil Berliner Studios in 24 bit/192kHz. Blu-ray Audio in DTS-HD Master Audio 2.0. CDs are produced from the new remastering. Clamshell capbox with 150pp booklet with libretto in German, English and French.


----------



## Bertali

Remastered at Emil Berliner Studios in 24 bit/192kHz. Blu-ray Audio in DTS-HD Master Audio 2.0. CDs are produced from the new remastering.

Clamshell capbox with 106pp booklet with libretto in German and English. The full glory of Karajan's "beautiful, dramatic reading" (High Fielity) of Die Walküre is revealed by Blu-ray technology. "Half a century later, this is a recording that can still offer up surprises" (Gramophone). "It is a pleasure to hear this great recording at its very best...Listen to Gundula Janowitz and Jon Vickers in Act 1 and be seduced" (Limelight).

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8786446--wagner-die-walkure#about


----------



## Knorf

I hope DG produces another run of their B-rA special edition of the whole Ring cycle, on only one B-rA disc. I don't fancy buying them all separately with a bajillion CDs I do not need. I missed it when it was available last year. Stupid me.


----------



## vmartell

Knorf said:


> I hope DG produces another run of their B-rA special edition of the whole Ring cycle, on only one B-rA disc. I don't fancy buying them all separately with a bajillion CDs I do not need. I missed it when it was available last year. Stupid me.


Don't knock yourself - it took me a while to realize that these days, any release on physical media is bound to be limited - it used to be that I never complained about prices... because I am used to, no matter how big the box, etc, to just save and buy anything that I liked...not anymore... by the time you save, releases are gone - if you see something, need to jump on it. Made the mistake of waiting with the Bruno Walter Complete Columbia box - now is only available from 3rd party sellers, for quite a lot more than the retail price... ugh...

maybe need to start a big box savings account and let it build, and reserve for those kind of releases, in order to be able to jump on them immediately... hrm.. yeah... maybe I will do that, now that I think about it... 

v


----------



## Taplow

Regarding the Steinberg Beethoven symphony set on DG:



Merl said:


> It's a very good set but I'm dubious about the source. When these were put out a few years ago, licensed to the Command label, they were just remasters of LP rips as there were rumours that the master tapes had been lost or were unavailable. Then the recordings were available for some time from Highdeftransfers as freebies and were open source and they said had tdone it from the original tapes. Now they're repackaging under the DG label? I'm intrigued. Reading the blurb, It says on the DG release sheet that they're remastered from the old 35mm Everest tapes. If these have been successfully transferred then we are in for a treat as there are some really good performances in here and a rare outing of the Mahler orchestrated Beethoven 9th. Steinberg was a big fan of that version for performance and it doesnt disappoint. This set isn't for the faint-hearted. Really looking forward to this one myself as the transfers I have are not sonically good (the old Command Classics CDs). Also raises an interesting question - if DG has Everest's back catalogue then there could be some other gems coming our way in the next few years.


There are a couple of tracks available for preview on Spotify if you'd like to listen. They sound pretty good to me. Some tape hiss in the quieter sections, but generally pretty clean, if not a very inspiring remaster.


----------



## Knorf

I wouldn't trust anything about the quality from the remaster based on Spotify alone.


----------



## Rmathuln

vmartell said:


> I would have assumed they would use the same masters as that set (the Bluray Audio One, I mean) is fairly recent... Is there a source indicating they re-did it?
> 
> thnx!
> 
> v


The digital masters used for the Kleiber Complete DG edition BRA were all reissues. Someveven 15 years old.

This is brand new, and 192k.

I was very disappointed with the last BRA. Hope this one is much better.

And based on the recent similar release of an updated 192k master of Die Fledermaus eager anticipation is justified.


----------



## vmartell

Rmathuln said:


> The digital masters used for the Kleiber Complete DG edition BRA were all reissues. Someveven 15 years old.
> 
> This is brand new, and 192k.
> 
> I was very disappointed with the last BRA. Hope this one is much better.
> 
> And based on the recent similar release of an updated 192k master of Die Fledermaus eager anticipation is justified.


Oh nice - thanks - I just recently acquired the Japanese SACD for Freischuetz - that is satisfying, but those 2CD + BR have been pretty inexpensive, around $25, a little more a little less - will definitely go for it

v


----------



## philoctetes

This has been a long time coming...


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Itullian

Jochum, the Philips recordings. Out Friday


----------



## Rogerx

John Williams in Vienna - CD + Blu-ray Video Edition
Featuring Anne-Sophie Mutter

Due for release on 14th Aug 2020

Also in CD an LP format


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Out NOW:angel:


----------



## Rach Man

Manfred Honeck and the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra have a new CD out.
I haven't listened to it, yet. But his CDs have been spectacular.


----------



## Itullian

Here we go 
Only for mp3 at the moment.
The samples sound very good.


----------



## regnaDkciN

Rogerx said:


> Out NOW:angel:


Let's see...that's three audio-only recordings and one video performance...and I wouldn't be the least bit surprised to see Sony release the live broadcast version he did last Sunday, in honor of COVID-19 victims.


----------



## regnaDkciN

Itullian said:


> Jochum, the Philips recordings. Out Friday


Wow...but doubt I'll be able to afford it. (And I wish UMG had let Philips remain Philips, instead of releasing its catalog as "Decca.")


----------



## Rogerx

> Wow...but doubt I'll be able to afford it. (And I wish UMG had let Philips remain Philips, instead of releasing its catalog as "Decca.")


That is what's happening with all Philips recordings, Decca bought the whole shebang .


----------



## regnaDkciN

Rmathuln said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B086PVRRYT/
> 
> Really looking forward to this.
> 
> The masters used for the Complete Carlos Kleiber DG set were less than stellar.


I'm betting they'll be using the same 24/96 master that's been available since 2018 at HDtracks, Presto Classical, etc. -- although the physical disc will likely be a lot less expensive, as usual with DG/Decca/etc. (Go figure why a physical release with CDs and a thick booklet costs considerably less than the same downloadable files...I guess they're counting on audiophiles and classical music lovers not being tech-savvy enough to know how to rip the audio from Blu-Ray.)


----------



## NLAdriaan

Rogerx said:


> That is what's happening with all Philips recordings, Decca bought the whole shebang .


Decca, DG and Philips already were united in the Universal music group, formerly Phonogram. They just decided to cancel the Philips brand, maybe because Philips still exists as an electronics company? It unfortunately means that the Philips catalogue seems to be less popular to exploit for re-issues and compilations.


----------



## Rogerx

> Decca, DG and Philips already were united in the Universal music group, formerly Phonogram. They just decided to cancel the Philips brand, maybe because Philips still exists as an electronics company? It unfortunately means that the Philips catalogue seems to be less popular to exploit for re-issues and compilations.


I know sir, I worked there for years ( Decca that is)


----------



## NLAdriaan

Rmathuln said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B086PVRRYT/
> 
> Really looking forward to this.
> 
> The masters used for the Complete Carlos Kleiber DG set were less than stellar.


This is an awful commercial trick by DG. Kleibers complete DG catalogue has been re-issued just a few years ago and you could get one version with a Blu Ray at a bonus price. I asked DG if this was a remaster, but they never answered. And now they are issuing this recording again as a remaster. BTW, Kleibers recordings were already remastered once for the 'Originals' release. I am curious if they remastered it once again?


----------



## NLAdriaan

Rogerx said:


> I know sir, I worked there for years ( Decca that is)


Interesting, do you think Decca would treat the Philips catalogue as a stepchild? This is at least what I think, as the Philips recordings are relatively neglected.


----------



## Knorf

NLAdriaan said:


> Interesting, do you think Decca would treat the Philips catalogue as a stepchild? This is at least what I think, as the Philips recordings are relatively neglected.


With any luck, that release of the Jochum box foretells the release of many more titles from the Philips catalogue... One can hope.


----------



## rice

Already released on 25 May, available on jpc with discount until 15 Jun

Reinecke's Symphony No.1 and No.3, König Manfred


----------



## Itullian

Rogerx said:


> Due for release on 15th May 2020


Does anyone know if this set is stereo?


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Granate

Itullian said:


> Does anyone know if this set is stereo?


It is in stereo. Spotify offers very good sound on it. If I like the conducting is another matter. I warn you the microphones are really close and it has a kind of particular sound that is a bit unrealistic if you heaer modern recordings.

I didn't think it was bad at all.


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B086B9SXZ6/

https://naxosdirect.com/items/piano-sonatas-534861


----------



## Rmathuln

https://tower.jp/item/5059181/

https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2020/05/29/1110


----------



## Itullian

Itullian said:


>


Has anyone heard of tis guy?


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Itullian said:


> Has anyone heard of tis guy?


I haven't heard the whole cycle yet (I listened to op. 13, 27/2, 28, 53, 57, 106, 110 & 111), but so far I'm really excited. I think it's really above-average set. Just please pay attention to my recommendations, from what I read here I guess I have a slightly different taste than most members...


----------



## VitellioScarpia

DaddyGeorge said:


> I haven't heard the whole cycle yet (I listened to op. 13, 27/2, 28, 53, 57, 106, 110 & 111), but so far I'm really excited. I think it's really above-average set. Just please pay attention to my recommendations, from what I read here I guess I have a slightly different taste than most members...


What is De Groote's personality? Kempff? Arrau? Say? Schnabel? Richter?


----------



## Rmathuln

Gielen Edition Volume 9
No cover art yet

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/michael-gielen-edition-vol-9/hnum/9891471


----------



## DaddyGeorge

VitellioScarpia said:


> What is De Groote's personality? Kempff? Arrau? Say? Schnabel? Richter?


I'm sorry, but I don't quite understand what you mean?


----------



## Itullian

Sounds great


----------



## VitellioScarpia

DaddyGeorge said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't quite understand what you mean?


I meant to ask who does he compare in interpretation. For example, Richter is heaven storming (as it were), Goode quite restrained, etc.


----------



## regnaDkciN

Itullian said:


> Does anyone know if this set is stereo?


I would assume so, since the set was in stereo on LP. I've got it on the way -- I'm amazed that UMG finally got around to this set. Until recently, the only way you could get this cycle was on a simply awful-sounding set from a small Canadian label that obviously sourced it from needledrops, without any attempt to use declicking software to clean up the plentiful surface noise, and with the left and right channels reversed!

Incidentally, since I see someone has already commented on the "close-miked" sound -- this cycle was originally produced for Command by the Cozart/Fine team that was responsible for the Mercury Living Presence series, so I suspect the sound will be much the same as those.


----------



## regnaDkciN

I see lots of Beethoven in recent posts. Probably because of his 250th, it would figure there would be lots of recordings. Sadly, many orchestras appear to have planned special Beethoven programs for this year, and now they've mostly been canceled because of COVID-19.


----------



## DaddyGeorge

In July the 3rd, I can't wait...


----------



## Knorf

Savall's Beethoven 3 is excellent. I have high hopes for that 1 and 5!


----------



## MrMeatScience

Knorf said:


> Savall's Beethoven 3 is excellent. I have high hopes for that 1 and 5!


Ditto -- Savall's Beethoven 3 has been my go-to for years and years. I didn't know he had any interest in doing more (Beethoven is a bit of a temporal outlier within his discography, as far as I'm aware). Eagerly awaiting this one!


----------



## wkasimer

MrMeatScience said:


> Ditto -- Savall's Beethoven 3 has been my go-to for years and years. I didn't know he had any interest in doing more (Beethoven is a bit of a temporal outlier within his discography, as far as I'm aware). Eagerly awaiting this one!


I recently heard an excellent broadcast of Savall conducting Beethoven 3 and 5 from Barcelona in October of last year - superb.


----------



## Granate

regnaDkciN said:


> I see lots of Beethoven in recent posts. Probably because of his 250th, it would figure there would be lots of recordings. Sadly, many orchestras appear to have planned special Beethoven programs for this year, and now they've mostly been canceled because of COVID-19.


I'm really afraid that because of the pandemic, many projects made for the Bruckner 200 Anniversary in 2024 have to be rushed in the years ahead. I'm thinking of the Brucknertage or the Ebrach Summer Music Festival, or the series of DVD recordings that Christian Thielemann was recording in European cathedrals with the WPO.


----------



## Helgi

Haha. I almost jumped out of my chair when I saw the Savall post. Can't wait!


----------



## Rogerx

Due for release on 3rd Jul 2020


----------



## Rogerx

Due for release on 3rd Jul 2020


----------



## Helgi

Hmm, Suzuki jr.?


----------



## wkasimer

Warner (EMI) Complete Barbirolli:









Shows up on Amazon.fr.


----------



## Rogerx

Ludwig van Beethoven
Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61

Johann Sebastian Bach
Sonata for Violin Solo No. 1 in G Minor, BWV 1001
Daniel Lozakovich
Valery Gergiev
Münchner Philharmoniker
June 5, 2020 recorded
Release later this year


----------



## Glazunov

Barbirolli set ... 109 CDs ... release June 19 on Presto and amazon.uk.


----------



## Rogerx

> Hmm, Suzuki jr.?


----------



## Helgi

Rogerx said:


>


Fair enough, and I did look it up, but Google is no match for the personal insight of the fine members of TC :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

> Fair enough, and I did look it up, but Google is no match for the personal insight of the fine members of TC


So...you should have know in the first place


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Ras

June new releases


----------



## Ras

G. Sokolov playing Mozart, Beethoven and Brahms plus various encores. Live recording from DG released in May.

CD 1
Beethoven
Piano Sonata no.3 in C major, op.2 no.3
11 Bagatelles, op.119

CD 2
Brahms
6 Klavierstucke, op.118
4 Klavierstucke, op.119

Encores:
Schubert - Impromptus in A flat major, D935 no.2
Rameau - Les Sauvages
Brahms - Intermezzo in B flat minor, op.117 no.2
Rameau - Le Rappel des oiseaux
Rachmaninov - Prelude in G sharp minor, op.32 no.12
Schubert - Allegretto in C minor, D915
Debussy - Des pas sur la neige (no.6 from Préludes, Book 1)

DVD
Mozart
Piano Sonata in C major, K545
Fantasia in C minor, K475
Piano Sonata in C minor, K457

Beethoven
Piano Sonata no.27 in E minor, op.90
Piano Sonata no.32 in C minor, op.111

Encores
Schubert - Moment musical in C major, D780 no.1
Chopin - 2 Nocturnes, op.32
Rameau - L'Indiscrète
Schumann - Arabeske in C major, op.18
Debussy - Canope (no.10 from Préludes, Book 2)


----------



## Ras

Released today. The old fashioned cover tricked me into thinking it was a re-release of a classic recording when I first saw it, but it isn't. It is yet another 2020 Beethoven cycle.


----------



## Josquin13

Ras writes, "Released today. The old fashioned cover tricked me into thinking it was a re-release of a classic recording when I first saw it, but it isn't. It is yet another 2020 Beethoven cycle."

Hey Ras,

For those that don't know her playing, Elizabeth Sombart is an impressive pianist & special human being. About thirty years ago she started a charitable foundation & every year since has regularly performed at refugee camps and orphanages and other underprivileged venues & locations around the world. She has a deep commitment to music & to humanity--a real artist. She also has an impressive pedigree as a pianist--for example, during her formative years, Sombart studied with Bruno-Leonardo Gelber in Buenos Aires, who had himself studied with Marguerite Long in Paris, who had studied with Antoine François Marmontel--who had many great, illustrious pupils besides Long, including Gabriel Faure, Claude Debussy, Francis Planté, Louis Diémer, and Georges Bizet. Indeed Long knew Ravel, Debussy, & Faure, and others. For instance, Ravel dedicated his Piano Concerto in G major to Long, and she gave the premiere recording of the work. While Gelber was Long's final student, & according to his teacher, her best pupil.

I hope Sombart will record some Ravel, Debussy, Faure, & Satie piano music in the future, along with more Chopin. In addition, she has her teacher's special affinity for the works of Beethoven, and just the right piano touch for his music--a perfect combination of strength and great delicacy & sensitivity.

It's shameful that Sombart has not had more of a recording career to date, especially when I consider some of the less gifted pianists that have been so commercially pumped over the past 25 years or so by record executives that too often don't know what they're doing.


----------



## Itullian

Out in a few days


----------



## Joachim Raff

Symphony No. 3, written only two years before his untimely death, but at the zenith of his powers as one of the Czech Lands' leading composers, reveals Fibich's sustained melodic and atmospheric powers as the music pursues the 'darkness to light' trajectory synonymous with the symphony during the 19th century. The remaining pieces, drawn from his best stage works, showcase operatic qualities that extend the dramatic lineage of Smetana. This is the final volume in this series.

_On the first listening, it beats all previous digital recordings. _


----------



## Helgi

DaddyGeorge said:


> View attachment 137376
> 
> In July the 3rd, I can't wait...


So this is actually Nos. 1, 2, 3, 4 and 5!

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8792912--beethoven-symphonies-nos-1-5


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Helgi said:


> So this is actually Nos. 1, 2, 3, 4 and 5!
> 
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8792912--beethoven-symphonies-nos-1-5


Even better than we could expect!


----------



## Knorf

Here's what I'm excited about. It will complete the cycle, since he has said he has no interested in No. 10 or No. 8. It's been a tremendous cycle, one of my favorites, and has only gotten better with each release. 4 Sept.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Sawyers: Symphony No. 4

BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Kenneth Woods

" New composer for me Anyone listened to him before?"


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08B7LNDSN/


----------



## Joe B

Released today:









This is a re-issue, previously released under the Decca label in 2013.


----------



## Rogerx

Due for release on 3rd Jul 2020

Order now and we will deliver it when available.
For the European market out now


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Sea Pictures & Falstaff

Elīna Garanča (mezzo-soprano), Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim

Due for release on 24th Jul 2020


----------



## Helgi

Released today, first two Bach Cello Suites with Sonia Wieder-Atherton


----------



## Adamus

what’s out? buy the next big box


----------



## Itullian

Lenny's Young People's Concerts out on Blu Ray.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## premont

Helgi said:


> Released today, first two Bach Cello Suites with Sonia Wieder-Atherton


Playing time 48 minutes.


----------



## Helgi

Which is it, the value for money or the slow tempo? 

I think it's the slowest playing I've heard so far, but sounds quite nice.


----------



## jegreenwood

Itullian said:


> Lenny's Young People's Concerts out on Blu Ray.


My grandma took me to one of those.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## philoctetes

Helgi said:


> Haha. I almost jumped out of my chair when I saw the Savall post. Can't wait!


Surprise!

Savall's new Beethoven is not 1 & 5, but 1-5, on 3 CDs

https://www.amazon.com/Revolution-Beethoven-Symphonies-Nos-1-5/dp/B08928JR2B/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=savall&qid=1592931684&s=music&sr=1-3


----------



## Guest

I don't know if this has been mentioned already, but I just found out about it. Complete Barbirolli Warner (EMI).










I've been bemoaning the lack of a Barbirolli edition for ages, they have finally come through. I have my fingers crossed that it includes the Pye recordings, and the recordings made by the Mercury team which later appeared on EMI CDs. It would be nice if some of the recordings only available in very old masters were redone from original tapes, but at this price point I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## SanAntone

Itullian said:


>


What is included to make up 15 CDs? The individual releases of the nine books took only 9 discs.


----------



## Glazunov

SanAntone said:


> What is included to make up 15 CDs? The individual releases of the nine books took only 9 discs.


There were 9 volumes, one for each book, but several volumes were multiple discs. Book 8 had 4, Book 7 had 3, Book 6 had 2. It all adds up to 15.


----------



## SanAntone

Glazunov said:


> There were 9 volumes, one for each book, but several volumes were multiple discs. Book 8 had 4, Book 7 had 3, Book 6 had 2. It all adds up to 15.


Thanks, I've only listened via streaming, I checked a few (not all) and the ones I checked were an hour or a little more. I was kind of hoping the box had included music not released previously.

I think those Longhini recordings are very good and might purchase the box set. His Gesualdo recordings are also very good.


----------



## Itullian

Looks great
Samples at jpc.de


----------



## Josquin13

The Gesualdo box set is first rate, and it was a terrific bargain when I bought it for under $20 on Amazon, including shipping. That was a great buy. Presently, I see that it's selling for about $30-35, which is still a decent buy for 7 quality discs. Today, music critic David Hurwitz did a favorable commentary on Longhini's Gesualdo Madrigals set for his You Tube channel, which got surprising when Hurwitz related a story of how he had recommended the set to a female friend of his who worked as a dominatrix in her spare time, and was always looking for good music for her clients...: 



.

In the Monteverdi, Longhini has some formidable competition from Ensemble Elyma (at least, in the Selva morale e spirituale collection) and La Venexiana, particularly, as well as Concerto Italiano, The Consort of Musicke, Les Arts Florisants, & Cantus Cölln. While in the Gesualdo Madrigali, Longhini's chief competition comes from La Compagna de Madrigale on Glossa--which is a more expensive (& not necessarily better) set, as well as from The Kassiopeia Quintet and the Gesualdo Consort, Amsterdam, who are both superb but harder to find these days as complete sets. Plus, there's an excellent OOP single recording by Alan Curtis & Il Complesso Barocco that's only selling for $970.43 on Amazon (honestly, the prices being asked for out of print recordings on Amazon these days has gone from ridiculous to insane). So, in both cases, the Longhini sets make an excellent buy--although I've not yet heard any of Longhini's Monteverdi myself. I only know his excellent Gesualdo set.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Granate

I don't get it. Kuijken recorded the same symphonies with his band for the same label. And now we have other early Haydn symphonies from the Esterhazy Palace than the Fischers.

I really like the Graphic Design and hope Kuijken keeps recording Haydn symphonies or other composers I'm yet to explore, he makes a great combination with La Petite Bande.


----------



## Rogerx

100 Years of the Salzburg Festival - the official jubilee edition + a DG Store Exclusive

We celebrate 100 years of the world's most famous festival with a 58-CD retrospective, including unforgettable recordings from 1947-2016. The edition is curated in four chapters and in chronological order: Operas, Concerts, Recitals, and Spoken Word. It includes great conductors such as Abbado, Bernstein, Böhm, Karajan, Muti, Solti and Mehta, unforgettable singers such as della Casa, Domingo, Ludwig, Netrebko, Norman, Prey, Villazón and Wunderlich and outstanding soloists such as Argerich, Brendel, Mutter and Sokolov. A 164 page booklet with insightful essays by Karajan biographer Richard Osborne, and by Salzburg's Director of Dramaturgy, Margarete Lasinger are complimented by detailed documentation and original stage and concert photos from the Salzburg Festival Archive. The set also includes rare recordings of particular interest such as the first CD release of Mozart's Symphonies Nos. 26 & 30, conducted by Bernhard Paumgartner, the festival's driving force in the 1950s and the 1958 recording of "Jedermann", a spoken word theatre play. "Jedermann" ("Everyman") is traditionally mounted on Salzburg's cathedral square and is a centerpiece of the festival; and finally Karajan's 1959 account of Gluck's Orfeo ed Euridice: this was a glorious moment in Karajan's career, and a re-enactment of his own triumphant Gluck performance from 1948.

DG Store Exclusive - in cooperation with the Eliette and Herbert von Karajan Institute.
Herbert von Karajan was for decades the most artistically significant figure of the Salzburg Festival. His artistic vision and sound-aesthetic rewrote the history of interpretation, and continue to exercise their fascination to this day. Order you copy of this box from the DG Store before 30 June 2020 and you will receive personalised access to a special website created by the Karajan Institute presenting fascinating documentary material about Herbert von Karajan. The material includes video interviews with first-hand witnesses, letters to and from Herbert von Karajan, posters, concert programmes, photos of memorable performances and more.


----------



## Rmathuln

*

Article

Product Listing

*


----------



## Rmathuln

*

Article

Product Listing

*


----------



## Rogerx

Rmathuln said:


> *
> 
> Article
> 
> Product Listing
> 
> *


Finally :angel:..........................


----------



## Rmathuln

*

https://www.hmv.co.jp/artist_Box-Set-Classical_000000000088040

*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Ras

*New from Harmonia Mundi*

Heras-Casada records you know that long Beethoven symphony with the singers and stuff (Released yesterday):








Paul Lewis records famous but not often recorded Beethoven repertoire - Bagatelles. (Release date: July 10th)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## CnC Bartok

Due August 14th, contains his Symphony cycles, plus some older Symphony recordings, some overtures and the Mass in C


----------



## Itullian




----------



## SixFootScowl

^ His glasses are crooked. It's okay, but those kind of things bug me.


----------



## VitellioScarpia

SixFootScowl said:


> ^ His glasses are crooked. It's okay, but those kind of things bug me.


:lol:

Actually, ROTFLMAO!


----------



## apricissimus

SixFootScowl said:


> ^ His glasses are crooked. It's okay, but those kind of things bug me.


My face is subtly crooked, so my glasses always look somewhat askew. I'm not a fan either.


----------



## Itullian

The 24th


----------



## CnC Bartok

^^^^ I've had that box for over a year! God, you Californians are behind the times! :devil:

It's very good, by the way, although I have preferences in terms of Debussy pianists.


----------



## Rogerx

Due for release on 7th Aug 2020


----------



## Rogerx

Just in, out October.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Gerhild Romberger (contralto), Robert Dean Smith (tenor)

Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer

Due for release on 4th Sep 2020


----------



## Knorf

Rogerx said:


> Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
> 
> Gerhild Romberger (contralto), Robert Dean Smith (tenor)
> 
> Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer
> 
> Due for release on 4th Sep 2020


I'm excited for this one. My copy is on order!


----------



## Rogerx

Knorf said:


> I'm excited for this one. My copy is on order!


I do hope you remember by September


----------



## DaddyGeorge

August 28, 7 CDs


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

DaddyGeorge said:


> August 28, 7 CDs
> 
> View attachment 139830


i wonder if this is the same cycle they recorded on Denon?


----------



## Glazunov

Itullian said:


> i wonder if this is the same cycle they recorded on Denon?


Looks like it. The page on Supraphon's site:

https://www.supraphonline.cz/album/571538-beethoven-kompletni-smyccove-kvartety

shows the timings, which are similar to those on the Denon set. If you click the play links, it shows recording dates and info, and they are all Nippon Columbia and in the 1976-85 range, which are the Denon recordings.


----------



## wkasimer

Glazunov said:


> Looks like it. The page on Supraphon's site:
> 
> https://www.supraphonline.cz/album/571538-beethoven-kompletni-smyccove-kvartety
> 
> shows the timings, which are similar to those on the Denon set. If you click the play links, it shows recording dates and info, and they are all Nippon Columbia and in the 1976-85 range, which are the Denon recordings.


I have the Denon set, but haven't listened to it in a long time. But my recollection is that it's generally pretty "relaxed", which may appeal to some listeners. Supraphon issued a set of the late quartets from the early 60's, which is more tautly conceived, and more to my taste.


----------



## Itullian

wkasimer said:


> I have the Denon set, but haven't listened to it in a long time. But my recollection is that it's generally pretty "relaxed", which may appeal to some listeners. Supraphon issued a set of the late quartets from the early 60's, which is more tautly conceived, and more to my taste.












I have this one.


----------



## wkasimer

Itullian said:


> I have this one.


That's what I have, too.


----------



## Rogerx

Date to be announced


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08CWJ8GZX/*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## vmartell

Rmathuln said:


> *https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08CWJ8GZX/*


How is this different from a Sutherland box? 

v


----------



## Rmathuln

vmartell said:


> How is this different from a Sutherland box?
> 
> v


I cannot even imagine Joan Sutherland dancing, let alone in ballet garb.


----------



## realdealblues

Rmathuln said:


> *https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08CWJ8GZX/*


I have no idea what is in the box, but I can't imagine someone recording so many ballets to encapsulate an entire box of that size.

After Adam's Giselle, a few from Tchaikovsky, Stravinsky and Prokofiev is there really that much ballet music worth recording/hearing? I know some people have created ballets out of music like Debussy's Prelude To The Afternoon of a Faun, but it was originally a symphonic poem and not written as a ballet so to me that doesn't count.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Vieuxtemps: Works for Violin & Orchestra

Reto Kuppel (violin), Qatar Philharmonic Orchestra, Marcus Bosch

"This is one beautiful release , Kuppel's playing is the highlight of the disc. I cannot stop playing it"


----------



## SixFootScowl

realdealblues said:


> I have no idea what is in the box, but I can't imagine someone recording so many ballets to encapsulate an entire box of that size.
> 
> After Adam's Giselle, a few from Tchaikovsky, Stravinsky and Prokofiev is there really that much ballet music worth recording/hearing? I know some people have created ballets out of music like Debussy's Prelude To The Afternoon of a Faun, but it was originally a symphonic poem and not written as a ballet so to me that doesn't count.


Very beautifully produced packaging though. I tend to get my fill of ballet (and I like it) in short bits in Russian operas.


----------



## jegreenwood

realdealblues said:


> I have no idea what is in the box, but I can't imagine someone recording so many ballets to encapsulate an entire box of that size.
> 
> After Adam's Giselle, a few from Tchaikovsky, Stravinsky and Prokofiev is there really that much ballet music worth recording/hearing? I know some people have created ballets out of music like Debussy's Prelude To The Afternoon of a Faun, but it was originally a symphonic poem and not written as a ballet so to me that doesn't count.


Check out this thread.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

vmartell said:


> How is this different from a Sutherland box?
> 
> v


That one is coming, watch this space:angel:


----------



## vmartell

Rmathuln said:


> I cannot even imagine Joan Sutherland dancing, let alone in ballet garb.


G*D DAMN - just realized I missed the "ballet recordings" bit - do apologize for the dumb joke. I did not know he made enough ballet recordings to warrant a box that size. In my defense, I cannot believe he was on anything that did not feature his wife - and yes, that is an attempt at a face saving put down ! 

v


----------



## MC52154

Am I imagining things, or complete box set of Maria João Pires and Wilhelm Kempff had been announced? I cannot find information on them anymore.


----------



## Itullian

MC52154 said:


> Am I imagining things, or complete box set of Maria João Pires and Wilhelm Kempff had been announced? I cannot find information on them anymore.


The complete DG Kempe has been out for quite a while.
The complete DG Pires box will be out next month. see above


----------



## MC52154

Itullian said:


> The complete DG Kempe has been out for quite a while.
> The complete DG Pires box will be out next month. see above


Thanks. I performed a search but no results were returned. Wasn't a bigger, complete box set of Wilhelm Kempff announced as well? The existing ones are old and the material is broken down into concert and solo recordings.


----------



## Itullian

MC52154 said:


> Thanks. I performed a search but no results were returned. Wasn't a bigger, complete box set of Wilhelm Kempff announced as well? The existing ones are old and the material is broken down into concert and solo recordings.


i only know of the 2 Kempff boxes.


----------



## Ras

Patrick Cohen playing Haydn on a modern Steinway - appears to be a re-release of recordings from 1997 - I hadn't noticed it before:









One of the other Kuijkens doing Telemann on Naxos:


----------



## McCrutchy

The recording of Beethoven's 7th by Teodor Currentzis that Sony had mentioned has a release date in Japan of October 7th, 2020:

https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B08DDQCJ8P

https://www.cdjapan.co.jp/product/SICC-30566

https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2020/07/28/1110

Japan ended up with a head start of over three months on the CD of the 5th (April 8 vs. June 12th for the rest of the world) although that may have been due to the coronavirus further delaying the Western release.


----------



## starthrower

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/saemtliche-werke/hnum/9899272


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08DGR2BCC/


----------



## Caroline

Superb idea for a thread!

Two releases, both of which I own and enjoy:

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5
Kristian Bezuidenhout (fortepiano), Freiburger Barockorchester, Pablo Heras-Casado
Release Date: 31st Jan 2020; Catalogue No: HMM902411

 Beethoven: The Piano Concertos
The five Beethoven piano concertos on period instruments
Ronald Brautigam (fortepiano)
Die Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens
Release Date: 1st Nov 2019
Catalogue No: BIS2274
Label: BIS


----------



## Caroline

Caroline said:


> Superb idea for a thread!
> 
> Two releases, both of which I own and enjoy:
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5
> Kristian Bezuidenhout (fortepiano), Freiburger Barockorchester, Pablo Heras-Casado
> Release Date: 31st Jan 2020; Catalogue No: HMM902411
> 
> Beethoven: The Piano Concertos
> The five Beethoven piano concertos on period instruments
> Ronald Brautigam (fortepiano)
> Die Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens
> Release Date: 1st Nov 2019
> Catalogue No: BIS2274
> Label: BIS


p.s. The Brautigam recordings are particularly well done. That being said - you can find the works here:

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8718495--beethoven-piano-concertos-nos-2-5

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8676352--beethoven-the-piano-concertos

I'm sure you can get these on Amazon as well.


----------



## rosin

https://www.warnerclassics.com/release/samson-francois-complete-recordings


----------



## flamencosketches

rosin said:


> View attachment 140795
> 
> https://www.warnerclassics.com/release/samson-francois-complete-recordings


Wow. Tempting. .


----------



## Rogerx

rosin said:


> View attachment 140795
> 
> https://www.warnerclassics.com/release/samson-francois-complete-recordings


Another box.......


----------



## Rmathuln

rosin said:


> View attachment 140795
> 
> https://www.warnerclassics.com/release/samson-francois-complete-recordings


Already have this one










*

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004258ATM/

Were there substantial non-EMI recordings (Erato likely) to fill up an additional 18 CDs?

*


----------



## rosin

Rmathuln said:


> Already have this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004258ATM/
> 
> Were there substantial non-EMI recordings (Erato likely) to fill up an additional 18 CDs?
> 
> *


Warner would have rearranged the content as they claims "This new edition places all recordings in the context of their original couplings and the CD wallets carry the original artwork."


----------



## wkasimer

rosin said:


> Warner would have rearranged the content as they claims "This new edition places all recordings in the context of their original couplings and the CD wallets carry the original artwork."


That's what I suspected.


----------



## Rmathuln

Rmathuln said:


> Already have this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004258ATM/
> 
> Were there substantial non-EMI recordings (Erato likely) to fill up an additional 18 CDs?
> 
> *


And the EMI France set was extremely well remastered, as were all of that series (Cziffra, Ciccolini, M. Meyer, Nat, and Cortot to name a few). The only downside of the older EMI set is the paper sleeves.


----------



## SanAntone

Has this been mentioned?

*Francis Poulenc: Piano Concerto & Concert Champetre*
Mark Bebbington , Royal Philharmonic Orchestra , Jan Latham-Koenig

View attachment 140889


It is interesting, I think good performances, but he uses piano instead of harpsichord in the Concert Champetre (not a problem for me, and a nice version to hear)


----------



## starthrower

Kempff Edition 80 CD
https://store.deutschegrammophon.co...helm-kempff-edition-ltd-80-cd-box-/index.html


----------



## SixFootScowl

rosin said:


> View attachment 140795
> 
> https://www.warnerclassics.com/release/samson-francois-complete-recordings


Any Rachmaninoff on that set?


----------



## realdealblues

starthrower said:


> Kempff Edition 80 CD
> https://store.deutschegrammophon.co...helm-kempff-edition-ltd-80-cd-box-/index.html


I figured this one was in the works, I mentioned it to DG about 6-8 months ago, that a new Kempff edition was needed and got a "like" back so figured it was coming. Been looking forward to it ever since.


----------



## starthrower

Blues, if you find a site with contents info please post it, thanks! I know almost nothing about Kempff other than his Beethoven, and Schubert.


----------



## realdealblues

starthrower said:


> Blues, if you find a site with contents info please post it, thanks! I know almost nothing about Kempff other than his Beethoven, and Schubert.


I haven't seen the complete list but I can give you an idea.

Most of it will be the same as was in the 2 box sets they released some years ago:
Concerto Recordings (14 CD)
CD 1-2 BEETHOVEN: Piano Concertos 1-4 /BP/Leitner (1961)
CD 3 BEETHOVEN: Piano Concerto 5 /BP/Leitner (1961);
MOZART: Piano Concerto No.20;
MOZART: Konzertrondo D-Dur K.382 /Dresdner Philharmonie/van Kempen (Berlin, 1941)
CD 4-5 MOZART: Piano Concertos 8, 23, 24, 27/BP/Bamberger Symphoniker/Leitner (1960/1962)
CD 6 MOZART: Piano Concertos Nos. 21 & 22/SOBR/Klee (1977)
CD 7 1-3 SCHUMANN: Piano Concerto in A minor; 4-5 SCHUMANN: Konzertstück in G major op.92 /SOBR/Kubelik (recorded 1973)
CD 8-9 BEETHOVEN: Piano Concertos nos. 1-3 & no. 5 /BP/van Kempen (1953)
CD 10 BEETHOVEN: Piano Concerto No. 4 /BP/van Kempen (1953);
BRAHMS: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor /Staatskapelle Dresden/Konwitschny (1957)
CD 11 MOZART: Piano Concertos Nos. 9 & 15 /Münchinger (Decca, 1953)
CD 12
1-3 SCHUMANN: Piano Concerto in A minor /LSO/Josef Krips Decca (1953);
4-11 LISZT: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 /LSO/Anatole Fistoulari Decca (1954)
CD 13 BEETHOVEN:
1-3 Concerto No. 1 Kempff/Kapelle der Staatsoper, Berlin (first recording of work, September 1925);
4-6 Concerto No. 3 Kempff/Dresdner Philharmonie/Paul van Kempen (June 1942, Berlin)
CD 14 BEETHOVEN:
1-3 Concerto No.4; Orchester des Deutschen Opernhauses Berlin / Paul van Kempen (recorded April 1941);
4-6 Concerto No. 5 Kempff/BP/Peter Raabe (recorded Berlin, Polydor Studios, June 1936 )

Solo Recordings (35 CD)
CD1-4: Bach (Goldberg Variations, Well Tempered Klavier, etc.)
CD5-14: Beethoven (Stereo Piano Sonatas)
CD15-17: Brahms
CD18-19: Chopin
CD20: Liszt
CD21: Mozart (Piano Sonatas)
CD22-30: Schubert (Sonatas, etc)
CD31-34: Schumann
CD35: was a bonus disc of Shellac and Spoken Words stuff

Those were all Stereo recordings so they are including all the Mono stuff he did (Mono Beethoven Cycle, some Schubert, etc. which increases it to 46 CD's for Solo Works.

Also included will be all of his Chamber Stuff, so 14 CD's of Beethoven Cello Sonatas, Violin Sonatas, Piano Trios, etc.

All the old Shellac recordings it says will be 6 discs so that will include the first Beethoven cycle he tried doing on 78's.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Itullian

Lang Lang
Goldbergs
Studio and live.


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.de/Jessye-Norman-Complete-Studio-Recitals/dp/B08D4SMCNK/*


----------



## dennisdeems

Alban Berg Quartett complete recordings. 62 cd, 8 dvd.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rmathuln

*https://tower.jp/item/5085330/*


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://tower.jp/item/5085332/*


----------



## Ras

Mozart: Mass in C minor, Minkowski (released in July)








Vorisek, Hummel and Salieri --- Beethoven's contemporaries on Sony (released in June)


----------



## Ras

The Danish conductor Thomas Dausgaard began his complete recording of Brahms' symphonies in 2012 and now it is finally finished (released ultimo July):


----------



## Ras

Two August Beethoven releases:

Ozawa continuing his series of Beethoven works played with Japanese orchestras:








Liszt's not too often recorded piano transprictions of Beethoven's symphonies:







PIANISTS: 
Paul Badura-Skoda (piano)
Michel Dalberto (piano)
Jean-Louis Haguenauer (piano)
Jean-Claude Pennetier (piano)
Alain Planes (piano)
Georges Pludermacher (piano)


----------



## flamencosketches

Rmathuln said:


> *https://tower.jp/item/5085330/*


I didn't know Decca owned Mercury Living Presence.



Itullian said:


>


Great artwork. Looks like a very interesting box. I'm really into Karl Richter's B minor Mass and would like to hear more.


----------



## shadowdancer

Coming in October.....


----------



## Ras

flamencosketches said:


> I'm really into Karl Richter's B minor Mass and would like to hear more.


Richter's B minor mass is very good, but my all time favorite Richter Bach are the Orchestral Suites number 3 and 4 on Archiv/DGG - they are on Spotify - this link should take you straight to the first movement of the 3rd suite on Spotify:


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Another vote here for Richter's B minor Mass. It's not a universal favourite but I've always enjoyed it.


----------



## Ras

Bezuidenhout playing Beethoven's 4th piano concerto on Harmonia Mundi + 2 overtures:
















Glass: Symphony for Solo Piano (Symphony no.8, arr. P Markiewicz)


----------



## Ras




----------



## jegreenwood

shadowdancer said:


> Coming in October.....
> View attachment 141368


Just the two sonatas? Awfully short for a CD.


----------



## shadowdancer

jegreenwood said:


> Just the two sonatas? Awfully short for a CD.


There is also 4 Intermezzi for piano by Widmann. Anyway, in my humble opinion, if we should discuss length x benefit for a CD, I am confident that Brahms sonatas are more than enough nowadays.


----------



## Rmathuln

Regarding Karl Richter and the J. S. Bach B minor Mass.

Which one?

Munich 1961 (studio)?

Japan 1969 (Live)?

I prefer the live Japan concert.

As for his J.S. Bach large choral works the top recording from Richter is the Weihnachtsoratoium, perhaps his best recording of anything.


----------



## flamencosketches

Rmathuln said:


> Regarding Karl Richter and the J. S. Bach B minor Mass.
> 
> Which one?
> 
> Munich 1961 (studio)?
> 
> Japan 1969 (Live)?
> 
> I prefer the live Japan concert.
> 
> As for his J.S. Bach large choral works the top recording from Richter is the Weihnachtsoratoium, perhaps his best recording of anything.


Munich '61. Thanks for the rec, I'll have to check it out. I don't have a good recording of that work.


----------



## Ras

A quartet new to me: Alinde playing Schubert:


----------



## Guest

Released on September 20th.










https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/14/...ick&module=Well&pgtype=Homepage&section=Music


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rogerx

Maria João Pires - Complete Recordings On Deutsche Grammophon

Due for release on 4th Sep 2020


----------



## realdealblues

Rogerx said:


> Maria João Pires - Complete Recordings On Deutsche Grammophon
> 
> Due for release on 4th Sep 2020


Nice to at least see a date finally. I've been checking every week for this to show up on Amazon in the US but still no sign of it.


----------



## Merl

realdealblues said:


> Nice to at least see a date finally. I've been checking every week for this to show up on Amazon in the US but still no sign of it.


RDB, the last thing you need is another boxset! :lol:


----------



## realdealblues

Merl said:


> RDB, the last thing you need is another boxset! :lol:


Blasphemy!!!! But I know right :lol: I have several more ordered and like 6 that have been announced that I am waiting to show up on Amazon so I can order...lol. I swear I almost have every recording I want though...I'm getting so close I can taste it


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rmathuln

https://tower.jp/item/5088282/

https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2020/08/21/1111


----------



## Rmathuln

https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2020/08/21/1113

https://tower.jp/item/5078586/


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Due for release on 25th Sep 2020


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bogdan




----------



## Joe B

*Messe Da Pacem: Music by Pierre Villette, Yves Castagnet and Ravel (AF004)**
Artists:Rupert Gough, Sarah Fox, Andrew Dewar, The Choir of Royal Holloway
The Choir of Royal Holloway presents the debut recording of Pierre Villette's Messe Da Pacem in a new arrangement for choir and organ by Rupert Gough. Alongside the Mass is Villette's well-known Hymne à la Vierge, and works by contemporary Parisian composer Yves Castagnet recorded here for the first time. The album opens with a new choral arrangement of Ravel's ever-popular Pavane pour une infante défunte. The Choir is joined by alumna, and award-winning soprano, Sarah Fox, and accompanied on the newly restored Cavaillé-Coll organ of Notre-Dame d'Auteuil in Paris.

Releases on 25 September 2020.*


----------



## Guest

Release date of November 6th (2 CDs). What a program!
.










*Prokofieff*: Klavierkonzert Nr. 2 op. 16
Sarkasmen op. 17
Klaviersonate Nr. 8
Gavotte aus Cinderella op. 95
*Scriabin*: Klavierkonzert fis-moll op. 20
*Strawinsky*: Serenade A-Dur für Klavier
Der Feuervogel-Suite für Klavier
3 Sätze aus Petruschka für Klavier


----------



## Joachim Raff

Saint-Saëns: Le Timbre d'argent

Yu Shao (tenor), Jodie Devos (soprano), Edgaras Montvidas (tenor), Hélène Guilmette (soprano), Tassis Christoyannis (baritone), Jean-Yves Ravoux (tenor), Matthieu Chapuis (tenor), Raphaëlle Delaunay
Les Siècles, Accentus
François-Xavier Roth


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Schmidt: Complete Symphonies 3 CD'S

Due for release on 11th Sep 2020


----------



## Rogerx

Katia & Marielle Labèque

PHILIP GLASS
Les Enfants Terribles
Etude No. 17
Etude No. 20

out late October


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


> Katia & Marielle Labèque
> 
> PHILIP GLASS
> Les Enfants Terribles
> Etude No. 17
> Etude No. 20
> 
> out late October


Before I read the names you posted below the image, I was thinking is this trick photography to make double image. They could mess with guys on prospective dates by switching off to see if the guy catches on to the slight personality differences.


----------



## Itullian

New cycle


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


> New cycle


His 4th? 5th?

Unfortunately I can't say I've ever been moved by Barenboim's playing, of Beethoven or anyone else (I'm a fan of his conducting however) so I won't be going for this one, but I will be curious to note if Barenboim aficionados find this one superior to the previous efforts.


----------



## Itullian

With the 2nd set listed I'm still not sure if these are the same cycle..

I have the Denon set, top one, and on the back it says DDD.
The Back of the Supraphon set says AAD.


----------



## flamencosketches

Itullian said:


> With the 2nd set listed I'm still not sure if these are the same cycle..
> 
> I have the Denon set, top one, and on the back it says DDD.
> The Back of the Supraphon set says AAD.


I suspect most likely the DDD is a lie, and that they are the same.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Itullian

flamencosketches said:


> I suspect most likely the DDD is a lie, and that they are the same.


The Denon sure sounds DDD to me.


----------



## Rmathuln

*
Joseph Szigetti Complete Columbia Album Collection from Sony on 17 CDs

12/11/2020 Release Date

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/complete-box-set/hnum/9023806*


----------



## Rogerx

flamencosketches said:


> His 4th? 5th?
> 
> Unfortunately I can't say I've ever been moved by Barenboim's playing, of Beethoven or anyone else (I'm a fan of his conducting however) so I won't be going for this one, but I will be curious to note if Barenboim aficionados find this one superior to the previous efforts.


It's a new one, found this on the internet
https://amp.theguardian.com/music/2...-ring-cycle-again-i-dont-know-what-i-would-do
So it is his fourth cycle


----------



## wkasimer

Itullian said:


> The Denon sure sounds DDD to me.


I can't tell the difference between ADD and DDD. In any event, the DDD on the original set only applies to some of the recordings - others were made a few years before DDD was a thing. The new set contains the same recordings, mastered from the original tapes, which may or may not be a sonic improvement.


----------



## wkasimer

flamencosketches said:


> Unfortunately I can't say I've ever been moved by Barenboim's playing, of Beethoven


I've not been moved by his Beethoven recordings, either, but I heard him play Beethoven in Boston about a decade ago, and thought that he was pretty impressive, with a wonderful touch on the keyboard.


----------



## Glazunov

Itullian said:


> With the 2nd set listed I'm still not sure if these are the same cycle..
> 
> I have the Denon set, top one, and on the back it says DDD.
> The Back of the Supraphon set says AAD.


It is confusing, but the back of the new Supraphon set says "licensed from Nippon Columbia", i.e., Denon. The timings and recording dates also match the Denon set, and an online discography shows that the Smetana only recorded one complete cycle. Don't know if the remastering is any improvement.


----------



## realdealblues

flamencosketches said:


> His 4th? 5th?
> 
> Unfortunately I can't say I've ever been moved by Barenboim's playing, of Beethoven or anyone else (I'm a fan of his conducting however) so I won't be going for this one, but I will be curious to note if Barenboim aficionados find this one superior to the previous efforts.


I have his previous 3 outings but admit that I don't pull them out frequently as they don't do much for me. Barenboim hasn't always been most "precise" pianist (there are a lot of bad/flubbed notes all over his EMI cycle) so I'm curious how he plays some of those sonatas at his age and with what degree of accuracy.


----------



## Josquin13

The new Supraphon Smetana Quartet Beethoven cycle is the late 1970s-early 80s Japanese Denon cycle, remastered. There was also an earlier Smetana Beethoven cycle recorded either by Supraphon or EMI in the 1960s; although there is some debate about whether it was completely finished (they may have come up three quartets short...?). I vaguely recall once reading that it was a complete cycle, but I can't remember where I read that, and I've only ever seen the late quartets appear on CD (recorded between 1961-70): https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-St...etana+Beethoven&qid=1599601759&s=music&sr=1-2

As for the later Denon cycle, the Smetana Quartet were at their best in the late quartets, IMO, and least best in the early quartets, since they were an older group by the 1980s, having been formed in 1945. (They disbanded several years after completing this cycle in 1989.) For greater technical finesse, I'd more strongly recommend the Alban Berg Quartet 1 (in the studio) & Gewandhaus Quartet in the early quartets.

However, I wouldn't want to be without any of the Smetana Quartet's Beethoven (& Mozart) quartet recordings, as they're one of my favorite groups. Check out their Op. 132, for instance, which I tend to use a a measuring stick when comparing Beethoven quartets: 



. They play the Op. 132 quartet with a considerable amount of depth and insight, and more so than most other groups. In my own pantheon, I'd place the Busch Quartet, Quartetto Italiano, the Takacs Quartet, & the 2nd (live) Alban Berg Quartet recording of the late quartets in the same league with them, in that regard.

As for sound quality, I don't know if the new Hi-Res 24 bit/192 kHz remasters represent an improvement over the earlier Denon release or not. It doesn't sound like it to me--at least, when listening on You Tube, & it may be even worse; however, the sound on YT could well be misleading. I plan on buying the newly remastered cycle at some point, so I'll be comparing the two in the future... However, I will say that historically speaking, Supraphon was never known for offering exceptional sound quality, and in contrast, Denon was once known for their 'state of the art' audiophile engineering, & especially back in the late 1970s & 1980s. In fact, there was no comparison between the two labels in that regard-- that is, until Supraphon began to team up with Denon on joint projects, such as this one. I also recall that the original Denon recordings once sounded excellent on LP.

(EDIT: Here, the sound samples are more ample and warmer than on You Tube: https://www.supraphon.com/album/571538-beethoven-the-complete-string-quartets.)


----------



## Itullian

Well. I will be getting it next month.
I want to see if the sound is ant better.
Plus the Denon is all in Japanese.
Plus the new packaging is much classier.
I really like the cycle.


----------



## Itullian

New cycle. Volume 1 released tomorrow.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud - Le poète du piano

Due for release on 23rd Oct 2020


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Itullian




----------



## wkasimer

Itullian said:


>


If anyone's interested, this just showed up on Spotify.


----------



## Granate

Itullian said:


>


What a shock. He is supposed to finish a DVD Bruckner cycle filmed in European cathedrals by 2024. But what's new is that Sony is releasing a Vienna cycle performance before all he did in Dresden, which is already completely released by Unitel, in concert halls. I'm sincerely more interested in these performances than the Vienna cathedral repetitions. So what is Sony going to do? Scrap the Dresden cycle? Please no.



Itullian said:


>


The amount of Beethoven Piano Sonata cycles that I've been seeing lately makes me want to give up any complete challenge even before listening to a single one. How many years would it take to compare them all? Are modern performers showing a language no 20th century pianist showed before?


----------



## Rmathuln

Granate said:


> What a shock. He is supposed to finish a DVD Bruckner cycle filmed in European cathedrals by 2024. But what's new is that Sony is releasing a Vienna cycle performance before all he did in Dresden, which is already completely released by Unitel, in concert halls. I'm sincerely more interested in these performances than the Vienna cathedral repetitions. So what is Sony going to do? Scrap the Dresden cycle? Please no.
> 
> The amount of Beethoven Piano Sonata cycles that I've been seeing lately makes me want to give up any complete challenge even before listening to a single one. How many years would it take to compare them all? Are modern performers showing a language no 20th century pianist showed before?


*
Then you're not very excited about the fourth (yes, number 4!!) audio LP/CD complete set from Danny Boim (elsewhere called Boring Boim)?

Not that anyone is.










https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2020/09/16/1102*


----------



## Josquin13

If at first you don't succeed, try, try, try and try again...

Actually, I might be interested in hearing Barenboim's 4th cycle, considering that it is music he's lived with for a long time. But I'll wait for the reviews first.


----------



## Knorf

Actually, it's Barenboim's _fifth_ recorded cycle of the Beethoven sonatas, and I for one won't be writing it off just yet.


----------



## wkasimer

Josquin13 said:


> Actually, I might be interested in hearing Barenboim's 4th cycle, considering that it is music he's lived with for a long time. But I'll wait for the reviews first.


This is what Spotify is for....


----------



## Rmathuln

Knorf said:


> Actually, it's Barenboim's _fifth_ recorded cycle of the Beethoven sonatas, and I for one won't be writing it off just yet.


Only counting audio production. Video set not included.


----------



## Rmathuln

*
Might just have to find a way to get this, expensive though it is.










https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2020/09/18/1117

*


----------



## Ras

September Beethoven celebrations continue:

































Emperor+Triple Concerto


----------



## Ras

More September Beethoven releases:


----------



## Ras

Last batch of Beethoven albums to be released in September:

















A series with 3 vol.'s to be released now:


----------



## Ras

5 September Brahms releases:


----------



## Ras

J.S. Bach - September releases:


----------



## Ras

Mozart September releases:


----------



## flamencosketches

Ras said:


> J.S. Bach - September releases:
> 
> View attachment 143270


What are these "New Concertos", I wonder...?


----------



## Ras

flamencosketches said:


> What are these "New Concertos", I wonder...?


They are arrangements.

Quote from the English store *www.europadisc.co.uk*:

'>>For this CD programme, the Capricornus Consort Basel has adapted organ works by Johann Sebastian Bach for string ensemble, which has a special appeal: on the one hand, the organ sound is transformed into an (extremely homogeneous) string sound. In addition, the Capricornus Consort creates completely new listening impressions of the well-known organ works through its differentiated, historically informed way of playing. Not only a pleasure for organ lovers!<<

Works included:

Chorale Prelude BWV622 'O Mensch, bewein' dein' Sunde gross' (arr. for string ensemble)
Chorale Prelude BWV659 'Nun komm der Heiden Heiland' (arr. for string ensemble)
Chorale Prelude BWV731 'Liebster Jesu, wir sind hier' (arr. for string ensemble)
Fantasia and Fugue in G minor, BWV542 (arr. for string ensemble)
Fantasia in C minor, BWV562 (arr. for string ensemble)
Fantasia in G major, BWV572 (arr. for string ensemble)
Prelude and Fugue in D minor, BWV539 'Fiddle' (arr. for string ensemble)
Prelude and Fugue in E flat major, BWV552 'St Anne'
» Prelude (arr. for string ensemble)
Trio Sonata no.3 in D minor, BWV527 (arr. for string ensemble)
Trio Sonata no.6 in G major, BWV530
» I Vivace (arr. for string ensemble)


----------



## flamencosketches

Ah, I see. An "extremely homogeneous" does not exactly sound idiomatic w/ Bach's music, but sounds interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 33
out October 2 th


----------



## Rogerx

Good Night!

Bertrand Chamayou (piano) 
Out October 2 th


----------



## Itullian

October 1st


----------



## jegreenwood

Can someone count the number of Beethoven sonata cycles released this year?


----------



## Rmathuln

Itullian said:


>


I've been told many times to avoid this set.

The make-up of the Juilliard Quartet at this point in time had changed unfavorably from their glory days in the 1950s and 1960s. The performances are likewise just so-so compared to their earlier Beethoven recordings.


----------



## Itullian

Rmathuln said:


> I've been told many times to avoid this set.
> 
> The make-up of the Juilliard Quartet at this point in time had changed unfavorably from their glory days in the 1950s and 1960s. The performances are likewise just so-so compared to their earlier Beethoven recordings.


I have the separates and love it.
It is very aggressive though. But very exciting. jmho


----------



## Ras

I'm not sure if "Selige Stunde" in this context means blissful hours or blessed hours - anyway: romantic songs by J. Kaufmann: Schubert, Beethoven, Dvorak, Schumann, Wolf, Tchaikovsky, Grieg. 
On piano: Helmut Deutsch.


----------



## Ras

Patricia Kopatchinskaja - Vivaldi:


----------



## Knorf

Nov. 20


----------



## Granate

I'll listen to it on the whole sometime in the future. But I've been really disappointed with every recording that has been released from this cycle. Do bear in mind that the 4th is a new recording in St Florian, not to be confused with the early MPO 4th they recorded many years ago, I think it was in Gasteig.


----------



## vmartell

Rogerx said:


> Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 33
> out October 2 th


Not quite a follower of the Doric Quartet - I own their Korngold releases on Chandos - but yowsa, every release I notice new members - it is tough keeping a band together these days...

v


----------



## Rogerx

vmartell said:


> Not quite a follower of the Doric Quartet - I own their Korngold releases on Chandos - but yowsa, every release I notice new members - it is tough keeping a band together these days...
> 
> v


The are great I will spin them later .


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## premont

jegreenwood said:


> Can someone count the number of Beethoven sonata cycles released this year?


I haven't got enough fingers to count them all.


----------



## Itullian

Not sure if this is new, but i haven't seen it.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Katia & Marielle Labèque
> 
> PHILIP GLASS
> Les Enfants Terribles
> Etude No. 17
> Etude No. 20
> 
> out late October


Interesting.... I do not see it at Presto nor on Amazon yet a single from the album is on Spotify. 
How did you find of it's impending release? You have me curious.... It is on their site.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> Interesting.... I do not see it at Presto nor on Amazon yet a single from teh album is on Spotify.
> How did you find of it's impending release? You have me curious.... It is on their site.


Only to be found on the Instagram account from Deutsche Gramophone. I keep an eye out for you .


----------



## wkasimer

Itullian said:


>


This is a wonderful set of the concerti.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Only to be found on the Instagram account from Deutsche Gramophone. I keep an eye out for you .


Interesting. Deutsche Gramophone posts so often on Instagram I think I often scroll by without absorbing everything. This was obviously one of those times.


----------



## wkasimer

Itullian said:


>


De Vriend's recordings of the symphonies are excellent (was this included in one of Merl's surveys?), and the concerti with Minnaar have received very, very positive reviews.

Edit:

Here's what Merl said:



> "I came to De Vriend's cycle with some trepidation, not knowing to expect from this conductor and orchestra. Along with Fischer's cycle this one has been occupying much of my Beethoven symphonic listening lately, and with good reason. It's marvellous! De Vriend and his Netherlands SO create a big, tight, well-structured soundscape that's coarse enough in places to please those who like their Beethoven dirty and big-band enough to compete with Karajan et al. In short this is a top tier cycle. EVERY performance is at least very good and the most are excellent. The disc of symphonies 7&8 is my favourite with a killer account of the 7th and a hugely enjoyable 8th. The 9th is proper big-boned Beethoven (no weedy strings here) as is his recording of the 5th, which is paired with one of the finest 1sts in the catalogue. Speeds seem on the brisk side but looking at timings this isnt the case, it's merely De Vriend's propulsive readings. As for the sound it's excellent, boasting vibrant, detailed dynamic stereo spread (I don't own SACD) with a great sense of sound stage. Brass lovers - buy with confidence! Make no bones about it, this is up there with Skrowaczewski for me as one the best LvB cycles on the market and will particularly please those who like their Beethoven with some 'umph' and vigour. Hugely recommended."


----------



## premont

Itullian said:


> Not sure if this is new, but i haven't seen it.


I have enjoyed the original releases for maybe 20 years,


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

October


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8844348--eric-heidsieck-the-complete-erato-hmv-recordings*


----------



## Joachim Raff

Smyth: The Prison

Sarah Brailey (soprano), Dashon Burton (bass-baritone)
Experiential Chorus, Experiential Orchestra
James Blachly


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Out November


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


> Out November


I don't want to be disrespectful, but my first thought upon seeing him blowing and all those white bits floating around, is Covid.


----------



## Itullian

out the 23rd. All 3 quartets.


----------



## Rogerx

SixFootScowl said:


> I don't want to be disrespectful, but my first thought upon seeing him blowing and all those white bits floating around, is Covid.


It's all photo shopping or done way before the whole Covid thingy


----------



## Rogerx

Elina Garanca - Lieder by Brahms and Schubert

Out 6th- 11


Same release date


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Gibraltar

An incredible recording of Schumann's Kinderszenen played on a modelled Steinway B piano by the young and talented French pianist Merwan Mazloum.

The complete recording can be listened to on YouTube:


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8845944--johann-sebastian-bach-the-complete-organ-work


----------



## Guest




----------



## HenryPenfold

TalkingHead said:


>


No mention of Jansons' thrilling Shostakovich. But why should I expect anything more than a formulaic, superficial type of review from this type of commentator? I wish the Gwerdian would put up a pay wall, I gotta stop reading crap like this.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rmathuln said:


>


I listened to this a few months ago and I can't see anyone ever doing this music better. Astouning.

I must get around to buying the downloads from Linn.


----------



## Guest

Oh my...Release date is January 8, 2021.


----------



## Granate

HenryPenfold said:


> No mention of Jansons' thrilling Shostakovich. But why should I expect anything more than a formulaic, superficial type of review from this type of commentator? I wish the Gwerdian would put up a pay wall, I gotta stop reading crap like this.


To this point, I really hope that his Shostakovich is top material. He has given me Solti vibes since the beginning, a name who takes most of the credit for the insane playing quality of his orchestra and the proficiency of the recording engineers, but provides no significant language as a conductor, rather like a 'manager' or _kapellmeister._

I liked the Bruckner 3 and 4 of that set, and just that, they were the nicest. Haitink and Blomstedt reach higher with the same orchestra and engineers in my opinion.

Anyways, his is a much better legacy than Abbado and Rattle's dismantle of the BPO sound. Jansons does have a part in today's SOdBR top shape and that's the only thing I thank him for.


----------



## Rogerx

Out next week, Europe that is.



And this one out November 2020


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Out January 2021


----------



## Eramire156

30 November 2020, according to HMV Japan


----------



## Ras

*Jordi Savall will release a new recording of Bach's "Christmas Oratorio" in Europe November 20 - no cover picture yet.*

And more Baroque music by Savall:








Tchaikovsky - A. Nelsons:








Monteverdi:


----------



## Ras




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Complete Piano Concertos

Ronald Brautigam, Peter Hanson, Marie-Luise Hartmann, Albert Brüggen, Alexei Lubimov, Manfred Huss, Carolyn Sampson, Michael Alexander Willens

Kölner Akademie, Haydn Sinfonietta Wien, Michael Alexander Willens, Manfred Huss

12 SACDs

Due for release on 27th Nov 2020


----------



## Ras

Ras said:


> *Jordi Savall will release a new recording of Bach's "Christmas Oratorio" in Europe November 20 - no cover picture yet.*


Now there is an official cover picture for Jordi Savall's X-mas Oratiorio on Amazon.com and Amazon.com says release date is 18 December not November. (However European release date could be earliler?? That is sometimes the case...). 
Link: https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Weihnac...rds=bach+savall&qid=1604753332&s=music&sr=1-6

Cover picture:


----------



## Ras

Rogerx said:


> Mozart: Complete Piano Concertos
> 
> Ronald Brautigam, Peter Hanson, Marie-Luise Hartmann, Albert Brüggen, Alexei Lubimov, Manfred Huss, Carolyn Sampson, Michael Alexander Willens
> 
> Kölner Akademie, Haydn Sinfonietta Wien, Michael Alexander Willens, Manfred Huss
> 
> 12 SACDs
> 
> Due for release on 27th Nov 2020


I bougth the two first releases when they first appeared and then quit buying the others, because I was somewhat disappointed. 
It must be Michael Alexander Willens and his Kolner Akademi I don't like, because I loved Brautigam's recording of the concertos for 2 and 3 pianos which also seem to be included in that Bis box. On the cd with the concertos for 2 and 3 pianos Brautigam plays with these musicians: Alexei Lubimov (fortepiano), Manfred Huss (fortepiano), Haydn Sinfonietta Wien. The origianl cover:


----------



## Ras

More new releases in November:


----------



## Rogerx

Ras said:


> More new releases in November:
> 
> View attachment 145968


This one is stunning!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Date to be announced.


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8860763--dame-gillian-weir-a-celebration*


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.hmv.co.jp/artist_Box-Set-Classical_000000000088040/*


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

*https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2020/11/20/1108

https://tower.jp/item/5131026/

*


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

*
Article

https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2020/11/27/1111

Listing

https://tower.jp/item/5132835/*


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Kiki

Alright, this is confusing. Who is the conductor of B7 in this set, Carlos Kleiber or Rafael Kubelik?

Did a bit of searching on the internet and found the followings. No conclusion. Anyone knows?


Web sitesCover artListed B7 conductorListed B7 timingsClips previewRCO Live offical siteC. Kleiber 83C. Kleiber 83n/an/aPresto ClassicalKubelik 62C. Kleiber in one list, 
Kubelik in anotherKubelik 62Kubelik 62Amazon US, Amazon JPC. Kleiber 83n/an/an/aTower JP, HMV JPC. Kleiber 83C. Kleiber 83C. Kleiber 83n/aSpotifyKubelik 62Kubelik 62Kubelik 62Kubelik 62highresaudio.comKubelik 62C. Kleiber on the Info tabKubelik 62(Can't get it to play)HDtracks USKubelik 62Kubelik 62Kubelik 62Kubelik 62e-onkyo JPKubelik 62Kubelik 62Kubelik 62Kubelik 62


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## SixFootScowl

Rmathuln said:


>


Very nice. Symphony 1 was my return gateway to Rachmaninoff, though decades ago I heard Isle of the Dead on radio and ran right out and bought a vinyl LP (1970s).


----------



## Joachim Raff

Debut (World Premiere Recording)
Swiss Orchestra & Lena-Lisa Wüstendörfer

Available as a download.. soon to be released as CD


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rogerx

Out middle January 
CD. DVD. Blu Ray and Vinyl


----------



## Rogerx

Dame Gillian Weir - A Celebration

Gillian Weir (organ)
22 CD

Due for release on 15th Jan 2021


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Granate

Is the London Philharmonic Beethoven cycle (Haitink-Philips) so bad that it hasn't got any worldwide reissue in decades?


----------



## jimsumner

Granate said:


> Is the London Philharmonic Beethoven cycle (Haitink-Philips) so bad that it hasn't got any worldwide reissue in decades?


I've been looking for that one also.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Granate said:


> Is the London Philharmonic Beethoven cycle (Haitink-Philips) so bad that it hasn't got any worldwide reissue in decades?


Do you mean this ons?

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/search?search_query=beethoven haitink lso


----------



## Rogerx

Sir Colin Davis: Beethoven Odyssey

12 CDs

Due for release on 15th Jan 2021


----------



## Chatellerault

They probably meant the Haitink/LPO Beethoven cycle from the 1970s. This one and the Haitink/Concertgebouw cycle from the 1980s were overlooked by many people - including myself - after his LSO cycle from the 2000s, with state of the art live recordings of the 9 symphonies and triple concerto.


----------



## Rogerx

Chatellerault said:


> They probably meant the Haitink/LPO Beethoven cycle from the 1970s. This one and the Haitink/Concertgebouw cycle from the 1980s were overlooked by many people - including myself - after his LSO cycle from the 2000s, with state of the art live recordings of the 9 symphonies and triple concerto.


You are right, sorry, senior moment .


----------



## bavlf

Beethoven: Symphony No.1 in C, Op.21 Beethoven: Symphony No.3 in E flat, Op.55, Eroica in this box set:


----------



## Eramire156

*Bach for a rainy Saturday morning*

Sorry wrong thead


----------



## Rmathuln

Chatellerault said:


> They probably meant the Haitink/LPO Beethoven cycle from the 1970s. This one and the Haitink/Concertgebouw cycle from the 1980s were overlooked by many people - including myself - after his LSO cycle from the 2000s, with state of the art live recordings of the 9 symphonies and triple concerto.


I got both of those in Tower Japan packages a few years ago.
Can't say they are must haves, but Haitink has his moments.
Maybe Decca will honor him with a complete edition soon.
He's 91 years old. Would be a nice tribute while he still lives.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.it/dp/B08NS5ZVX5/*


----------



## RocredRecords

*Acoustic Project String Ensemble, Studio Live - ReVisit*

I would like to spread the word of the 'Studio Live - ReVisit' EP set by the Croatian string ensemble 'Acoustic Project String Ensemble'. The release consist of three EP:s, each with its own focus. The first EP contains Johann Sebastian Bach, BWV 1043, the second EP Edvard Grieg, Op.40 Holberg Suite and the third EP Luka Sorkočević, Symphony No.3 as well as the contemporary classical piece 'Towards The Stars' composed by the artistic leader and co-founder of the ensemble Dubravko Palanović.

The EP:s are available on all main download and streaming sites. Although with no audience,

In order to maintain a musical flow and coherence more experienced in live performances each piece were recorded in long takes and with very few post processing edits. This method gives a more authentic musical experience and a deeper connection between the performance and the listener.

There is a documentary style video on Youtube presenting the ensemble: > here <

The EP:s are available in CD-quality etc on the usual download and streaming sites: Tidal , Spotify , iTunes

The full set is also available in Studio Master (24 bit 192 kHz - native recording format) format at: Rocred Records

Happy listening!








*Studio Live - Bach (Revisited)*:
#	Title
1	Johann Sebastian Bach, BWV 1043, Vivace
2	Johann Sebastian Bach, BWV 1043, Largo
3	Johann Sebastian Bach, BWV 1043, Allegro[/b ]








*Studio Live - Grieg (Revisited)*
#	Title
1	Edvard Grieg, Holberg Suite, Op.40, Prelude
2	Edvard Grieg, Holberg Suite, Op.40, Sarabande
3	Edvard Grieg, Holberg Suite, Op.40, Gavotte & Musette
4	Edvard Grieg, Holberg Suite, Op.40, Air	
5	Edvard Grieg, Holberg Suite, Op.40, Rigaudon








*Studio Live - Sorkočević - Palanović (Revisited)*
#	Title
1	Luka Sorkočević, Symphony No.3, Allegro
2	Luka Sorkočević, Symphony No.3, Andante
3	Luka Sorkočević, Symphony No.3, Presto
4	Dubravko Palanović, Towards The Stars[/b]


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

Posted in the opera thread also


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Knorf

I'm excited about that Zefiro Beethoven disc of his music for winds!


----------



## Rmathuln

Knorf said:


> I'm excited about that Zefiro Beethoven disc of his music for winds!


It is actually a reissue.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01K8LOQDC/


----------



## Knorf

Rmathuln said:


> It is actually a reissue.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01K8LOQDC/


So it is! Dunno how I missed it.


----------



## Rogerx

Teodor Currentzis Beethoven: Symphony No. 7

MusicAeterna, 
Spring release.


----------



## Kiki

^

I've been eagerly waiting for Currentzis' Beethoven 7... but I suppose it is inevitable that it has been delayed to April 9th.




__ https://www.facebook.com/musicAeternaTC/posts/2169320563204109


----------



## Rogerx

^^^^

I saw it on Instagram .
Note:
They had easy could have put the two symphonies on 1 disc


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

*

Inexpensive as it will be, is it worth any cost to have 2 complete sets of Yon's organ works?
I already own the Tactus set:
*


----------



## Rmathuln

Rmathuln said:


> Posted in the opera thread also


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.hmv.co.jp/artist_Box-Set-Classical_000000000088040/*


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Rogerx said:


> ^^^^
> 
> I saw it on Instagram .
> Note:
> They had easy could have put the two symphonies on 1 disc


Agreed. In these challenging p economic times, it smacks of profiteering. Mind you, pretty cheap on the Supraphon site if you don't mind DIY on the metadata


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rogerx

Mathias Broucek said:


> Agreed. In these challenging p economic times, it smacks of profiteering. Mind you, pretty cheap on the Supraphon site if you don't mind DIY on the metadata


I don't want them for free, if you get my drift .


----------



## Rogerx

Rmathuln said:


>


I have the old / first pressing on vinyl.


----------



## Rmathuln

*









Nice to see La Petite Bande (LPB) is still alive and making music. The ensemble almost died a few years ago when the Belgium government cut some funding they once received.

These recordings will certainly use OVPP (one voice per part) practices, which has been the standard choice of LPB for Bach choral works. *


----------



## Bertali

Andre Previn - The Complete HMV & Teldec Recordings
95CDs

+Beethoven: Symphonien Nr. 5 & 7; Prometheus-Ouvertüre op. 43
+Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique op. 14; Requiem op. 5; Le Corsaire-Ouvertüre; Beatrice et Benedict-Ouvertüre; Carnaval romain-Ouvertüre; Benvenuto Cellini-Ouvertüre; Les Francs-juges-Ouvertüre
+Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra op. 34 (in der englischen Version mit Mia Farrow & der deutschen Version mit Hans-Joachim Kulenkampff); Sinfonia da Requiem op. 20; 4 Sea Interludes op. 33a; Passacaglia op. 33b; A Spring Symphony op. 44
+Tschaikowsky: Der Nussknacker op. 71 (in zwei Einspielungen); Dornröschen op. 66; Schwanensee op. 20; 1812-Ouvertüre op. 49; Slawischer Marsch op. 31; Romeo & Julia-Ouvertüre; Manfred-Symphonie op. 58; Klavierkonzert Nr. 1
+Prokofieff: Kantate op. 78 "Alexander Nevsky" Peter und der Wolf op. 67 (in englischer Sprache mit Mia Farrow & in deutscher Sprache mit Hans-Joachim Kulenkampff); Romeo & Julia-Ballettmusik op. 64; Leutnant Kije-Suite op. 60; Symphonien Nr. 1, 5, 7; Cinderella-Ballettmusik op. 87
+Mozart: Klavierkonzerte Nr. 17, 20, 24; Konzert für 3 Klaviere & Orchester KV 365; Exsultate jubilate KV 165; Konzertarien KV 208, 369, 418, 486a, 490, 579
+Haydn: Symphonien Nr. 88, 94, 96, 104
+Mendelssohn: Violinkonzert op. 64; Symphonie Nr. 4; Die Hebriden-Ouvertüre op. 26; Ruy Blas-Ouvertüre op. 95; Ein Sommernachtstraum op. 61; Ein Sommernachtstraum-Ouvertüre op. 21; Klaviertrio Nr. 1
+Rachmaninoff: Symphonien Nr. 1-3; Toteninsel op. 29; Symphonische Tänze op. 45; Die Glocken op. 35; Vocalise op. 34 Nr. 14 (Orchesterversion); Intermezzo & Tanz der Frauen aus Aleko
+Strauss: Alpensymphonie op. 64; Don Juan op. 20; Till Eulenspiegel op. 28; Tod und Verklärung op. 24; 4 Letzte Lieder; Freundliche Vision; Morgen; Meinem Kinde; Befreit; Zueignung;
+Schostakowitsch: Symphonien Nr. 4-6, 8, 10, 13; Klaviertrio Nr. 2
+Orff: Carmina burana
+Bruch: Violinkonzert Nr. 1
+Shankar: Konzert für Sitar & Orchester
+Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue; An American in Paris (inkl. Aufnahme der Probe); Klavierkonzert F-Dur; Rhapsodie Nr. 2 für Klavier & Orchester; Cuban Overture; Symphonisches Gemälde aus Porgy and Bess
+Elgar: Enigma-Variations op. 36
+Holst: The Planets op. 32; The Wandering Scholar op. 50 (Kammeroper); The Perfect Fool-Ballettmusik op. 39; Egdon Heath op. 47
+Walton: Belshazzar's Feast; Symphonie Nr. 2; Portsmouth Point-Overture; Scapino-Overture; Violakonzert; Violinkonzert; Britten-Improvisations
+Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem op. 45; Klavierquintett f-moll op. 34; 4 Ernste Gesänge op. 121; Ständchen; Auf dem Kirchhofe; Gestillte Sehnsucht; Geistliches Wiegenlied; Therese; Wie Melodien zieht es mir; Sapphische Ode; Der Jäger; Regenlied; Vergebliches Ständchen
+Mahler: Symphonie Nr. 4
+Messiaen: Turangalia-Symphonie
+Saint-Saens: Klavierkonzerte Nr. 1-5; Wedding Cake op. 76; Fantaisie op. 89 "Africa"
+Dvorak: Cellokonzert op. 104; Rondo op. 94 für Cello & Orchester
+Lambert: Kantate "The Rio Grande"
+Ravel: Bolero; Les Enfants et les sortileges; Daphnis et Chloe-Ballettmusik; Daphnis et Chloe-Suite Nr. 2; Pavane pour une infante defunte (in zwei Einspielungen); Valses nobles et sentimentales; Le Tombeau de Couperin; Alborada del gracioso; Rapsodie espagnole; Klaviertrio a-moll
+Debussy: Images für Orchester; Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune; La Mere; Nocturnes Nr. 1-3
+Liszt: Klavierkonzert Nr. 1
+Bartok: Violinkonzert Nr. 2
+Goldmark: Symphonie Nr. 1 "Ländliche Hochzeit"; Violinkonzert Nr. 1
+Sarasate: Zigeunerweisen op. 20
+Sibelius: Symphonie Nr. 2; Violinkonzert op. 47
+Poulenc: Konzert g-moll für Orgel, Pauken, Streicher; Cembalokonzert "Concert champetre"
+Korngold: Violinkonzert op. 35
+Conus: Violinkonzert e-moll
+Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez; Fantasia para un gentilhombre für Gitarre & Orchester
+Sinding: Suite für Violine & Orchester
+Vaughan Williams: The Wasps-Overture; Tallis-Fantasia
+Schumann: Klaviertrio Nr. 1
+Duparc: Phydile; La Vie anterieure; La Manoir de Rosemonde, Au pays ou se fait la guerre; L'Invitation au voyage
+Chausson: Poeme de l'amour et de la mer op. 19
+Previn: A Different Kind of Blues (Look at him go; Little Face; Who reads Reviews; Night Thoughts; Different Kind of Blues; Chocolate Apricot; The Five of us; Make up your Mind); It's a Breeze (It's a Breeze; Rain in my Head; Catgut your Tongue; It's about Time; Quiet Diddling; A Tune for Heather; Bowing and Scraping; The Red Bar)
+Joplin: Rags für Violine & Klavier (Rag-Time Dance; Easy winners; Bethena; Magnetic rag; The Strenuous life; The Entertainer; Elite syncopations; Solace; Pine apple rag; Sugar cane +Previn: Look at him to go; Little face; Who reads review; Night thoughts; A different kind of blues; Chocolate apricot; The five of us; Make up your mind)

+"Andre Previn's Music Night with London Symphony Orchestra" - Previn: Signature Tune; Jennie, Lady Randolph Churchill; Walton: Orb and Sceptre; Dukas: Scherzo aus Der Zauberlehrling; Albinoni / Giazotto: Adagio g-moll; Humperdinck: Hänsel & Gretel-Ouvertüre; Ravel: La Valse; Dvorak: Slawischer Tanz Nr. 9
+"Andre Previn's Music Night with London Symphony Orchestra II" - Glinka: Russlan & Ludmilla-Ouvertüre; Barber: Adagio for Strings; Falla: 3 Stücke aus Der Dreispitz; Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune; Butterworth: The Banks of Green Willow; J. Strauss II: Kaiserwalzer
+"Victorian Songs and Ballads - The Dicky Bird and the Owl" - Lieder von Sullivan, Dix, Leslie, Haines, Dibdin, Marchant, Benedict, Balfe, Blockley, Hatton, Braham, Offenbach, Sarjeant, Bishop, Clay, Traditionals
+ "LSO Gala Concert 1971" - Elgar: Cockaigne-Ouvertüre op. 40; Bernstein: Candide-Ouvertüre; Vaughan Williams: Greensleeves-Fantasia; Enescu: Rumänische Rhapsodie Nr. 1 A-Dur op. 11
+Dokumentation "Andre Previn - A Memoir"

Label: Warner, ADD/DDD
Release date: April 23, 2021


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B014VLVTW6/

Product Description*
On the occasion of Alfred Brendel's 90th birthday in January 2021, Decca is reissuing the 114 CD box set released in 2016, bringing together all of his recordings for Philips and Decca. A tribute to one of the greatest performers of the Austro-German repertoire and to one of the most prolific pianists in history.

This 114CD - Limited Edition set includes:
- studio albums,
- live recordings and radio broadcasts,
- a 200-page booklet including notes by the writer Misha Donat.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## bavlf

Igor Stravinsky 17 June 1882 - 6 April 1971


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

Available in hi-res download from Qobuz for only $13 USD

https://www.qobuz.com/us-en/album/johann-sebastian-bach-complete-organ-works-david-goode/brhxarlxy8maa


----------



## Rogerx

For early April :angel:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


> For early April :angel:


Oh wow. I can't believe it! This is one I MUST get. I saw Joyce sing Winterreise at Hill Auditorium a couple years ago. Gotta place my order ASAP.


----------



## Josquin13

Finally!, after waiting several decades, French conductor Jean Martinon's comprehensive EMI cycle of Ravel orchestral music has been remastered (it's the 1st remaster since the 1980s, if you discount a briefly available single layer SACD Japanese release), and issued on 4 hybrid SACDs (which are playable on a conventional CD player). Unfortunately, the set very pricey (& I expect it will become even more so when it goes OOP), as is usually the case with a Tower Records Japan import hybrid SACD box set, but for me, it was worth the extra money. These are among my favorite recordings of Ravel's orchestral music, and I'd consider this set a treasure in my collection (my pre-order has already arrived in the post). Martinon's orchestra is the Orchestre de Paris,

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ravel-Jean...d-TOWER-RECORDS-JAPAN-Pre-Order-/383878042100


----------



## Rogerx

Due for release on 8th Jan 2021


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## jegreenwood

Rmathuln said:


>


I have that as an SACD.


----------



## Kiki

No DLVDE. No completed 10th. IMO they should have included Abbado's DLVDE, and they definitely have several 10th's to choose from.

And as usual, it costs an arm and a leg.


----------



## Bogdan

Kiki said:


> No DLVDE. No completed 10th. IMO they should have included Abbado's DLVDE, and they definitely have several 10th's to choose from.
> 
> And as usual, it costs an arm and a leg.


Each on BD with video as well as cd's. They're all available for streaming from BP if you have a subscription.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## realdealblues

Itullian said:


>


OMG Finally!!! That's the last big set I have been waiting for.


----------



## Rmathuln

realdealblues said:


> OMG Finally!!! That's the last big set I have been waiting for.


Sources say this just the Columbia mono recordings.


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.it/Complete-Philips-Recordings-Grumiaux-Helene/dp/B08PJP599K/ref=sr_1_4?__mk_it_IT=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&dchild=1&keywords=grumiaux&qid=1610672222&sr=8-4

*


----------



## Rogerx

Out later this year


----------



## Rogerx

Due for release on 5th Feb 2021


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rogerx said:


> Due for release on 5th Feb 2021


Thanks for the heads up - I'm eagerly awaiting this. I have all the others and even though I enjoyed them from the off, they just get better with each listen. I also like the Wagner couplings.


----------



## bavlf

Warner recordings Jean Sibelius, Sir John Barbirolli


----------



## jegreenwood

realdealblues said:


> OMG Finally!!! That's the last big set I have been waiting for.


Curious about the disc with the red label. I associate that with Columbia's popular music.


----------



## Rmathuln

Itullian said:


>


*

The Contents:

*


----------



## Baxi

*André Previn - The Complete HMV & Teldec Recordings*

(No image at the moment)

95CDs

Release Date: 23.04.2021

Label: WARNER CLASSICS


----------



## Baxi

Sorry, I haven't seen post #3052


----------



## Baxi

*Richard Strauss Edition - 
The Unknown Richard Strauss*

(No image at the moment)

15CDs / 10.03.2021 / DGG (1986-2000)

1.CD "Frühe Orchesterwerke I" - Scheiderpolka; Serenaden G-Dur & Es-Dur; Gavotte D-Dur; Konzert-Ouvertüre c-moll; Festmarsch C-Dur
2.CD "Frühe Orchesterwerke II" - Festmarsch Es-Dur op. 1; Romanze für Klarinette & Orchester Es-Dur; Romanze für Violoncello & Orchester F-Dur;
Konzertouvertüre c-moll; Romeo und Julia-Bühnenmusik (Auszüge); Vier lebende Bilder zur goldenen Hochzeit des Großherzogs Carl Alexander von Sachsen-Weimar-Eisenach
3.CD "Frühe Symphonien" - Symphonie f-moll op. 12; Symphonie d-moll
4.CD "Klavierkonzerte für die linke Hand" - Parergon für Klavier & Orchester zur Sinfonia domestica op. 74; Symphonische Etüden in Form einer Passacaglia für Klavier & Orchester op. 73 "Panathenäenzug"
5.CD "Sämtliche Klavierwerke" - Klaviersonate h-moll op. 5; 5 Klavierstücke op. 3; 5 Stimmungsbilder op. 9
6.CD "Symphonische Fantasien & Fragmente" - Die Frau ohne Schatten-Fantasie; Symphonisches Fragment "Die Liebe der Danae"; Symphonisches Fragment "Die ägyptische Helena"
7.CD "Vor- & Zwischenspiele aus Opern" - Guntram-Vorspiele zum 1. & 2. Aufzug; Liebesszene aus Feuersnot; Der Bürger als Edelmann-Vorspiele zum 1.-3. Aufzug & Intermezzo aus dem 2. Aufzug; Idomeneo-Interludio; Arabella-Vorspiel zum 3. Aufzug; Capriccio-Einleitung & Mondscheinmusik; Die schweigsame Frau-Potpourri
8.CD "Ballettmusik" - Symphonisches Fragment op. 63 "Josephslegende"; Schlagobers-Suite op. 70
9.CD "Ballett-Suiten nach Couperin" - Tanzuite op. 86 nach Klavierstücken von Couperin; Divertimento nach Klavierstücken von Couperin
10.CD "Der Walzerkönig" - Rosenkavalier-Walzerfolgen; München (Gelegenheitswalzer & Gedächtniswalzer); Reisefieber & Walzerszene aus "Intermezzo";Schlagobers-Walzer; Walzer aus "Der Bürger als Edemann"
11./12.CD Der Bürger als Edelmann op. 60 (Komödie nach Moliere in der Textfassung von Peter Ustinov)
13.CD Des Esels Schatten (Komödie in 6 Szenen nach Wieland in der Textfassung von Peter Ustinov)
14.CD Die Ruinen von Athen (Ein Festspiel mit Tänzen & Chören unter Verwendung von Beethovens "Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus" & "Die Ruinen von Athen")
15.CD "Chorwerke a cappella" - 2 Gesänge op. 34; 7 4-stimmige Lieder; Kantate für Männerchor; Schwäbische Erbschaft; Ohne Schwefel und Purpur; 3 Männerchöre nach Rückert; Durch Einsamkeiten; 4 Sätze einer Messe D-Dur (Kyrie, Sanctus, Benedictus, Agnus Dei)


----------



## Baxi

*Richard Strauss Edition -
The Unknown Richard Strauss*









15CDs / 10.03.2021 / DGG (1986-2000)


----------



## Guest




----------



## bavlf

New Releases.......................
 Then, what about such enthusiasm for this release ?


----------



## Guest

bavlf said:


> New Releases.......................
> Then, what about such enthusiasm for this release ?


I humbly apologize for not searching further back and not noticing the previous post about it.


----------



## bavlf

ok, but I still don't have an answer to my perplexity ?:lol:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rmathuln

_Previn Warner Edition
More images available now

https://www.amazon.de/-/en/dp/B08T4DGBWJ/

















_


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

Itullian said:


>


New picture today


----------



## realdealblues

Some real amazing sets coming out. Can't wait for the Previn and Grumiaux and I'm curious to see what all is in that Gulda box.


----------



## Rmathuln

realdealblues said:


> Some real amazing sets coming out. Can't wait for the Previn and Grumiaux and I'm curious to see what all is in that Gulda box.


Grumiaux for sure.
I am on the fence about the Warner Previn set. I already own over 50%. Remastering would primary interest. With no-brainers Abbado/LSO, Ormandy/Mono, and Grumiaux in the offing during the same relative period I am not sure the bank account can include a portion for the Previn box too.

Gulda set could be awesome. But these five items alone account for 29 CDs I already own, so not likely to get it?


----------



## Rach Man

Manfred Honeck and the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra

This will be available on February 12.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## realdealblues

Rmathuln said:


> Grumiaux for sure.
> I am on the fence about the Warner Previn set. I already own over 50%. Remastering would primary interest. With no-brainers Abbado/LSO, Ormandy/Mono, and Grumiaux in the offing during the same relative period I am not sure the bank account can include a portion for the Previn box too.
> 
> Gulda set could be awesome. But these five items alone account for 29 CDs I already own, so not likely to get it?


I only have that Eloquence Beethoven Box and some Mozart Sonatas from Gulda. Previn I never really collected a whole lot, but several of those items have long been out of print and a few have never been released on CD so I think that one will be worth it for me. But yeah, I am pre-ordering the Grumiaux as soon as I can. My bank account may hurt for a while after this first quarter of the year.


----------



## realdealblues

Rach Man said:


> Manfred Honeck and the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
> 
> This will be available on February 12.
> 
> View attachment 149759


Nice! Looking forward to hearing this one too!


----------



## Merl

realdealblues said:


> Nice! Looking forward to hearing this one too!


If it's as good as his 3, 5 and 7 we're on for a treat.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Ras

L. Schayegh playing Bach's Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - on Glossa:


----------



## The Wolf

https://www.warnerclassics.com/release/beethoven-symphonies-1-3-eroica



> Beethoven: Symphonies 1 & 3 Eroica
> Wilhelm Furtwängler, Wiener Philharmoniker
> 
> Ludwig van Beethoven
> 
> 16 April 2021
> 
> Available as LP and Digital
> 
> These two symphonies sound better than ever thanks to the new remastering from original tapes in HD 192kHz/24-bit done for our new Furtwängler box (to be released very soon). The LP premieres this new remastering.


----------



## Gabriele Adorno

Allan Pettersson's Symphony no. 12 (The Dead in the Square) has been released on BIS. Recorded 2019 in Norrköping.


----------



## Rmathuln

The Wolf said:


> https://www.warnerclassics.com/release/beethoven-symphonies-1-3-eroica


Hmmm.

Warner remastering their Furtwängler recordings.

Curious to see how extensive the box is.
Will it only be original EMI/HMV recordings?
Will it include operas? If yes, does that also include the RAI Ring cycle?


----------



## wkasimer

Rmathuln said:


> Curious to see how extensive the box is.
> Will it only be original EMI/HMV recordings?
> Will it include operas? If yes, does that also include the RAI Ring cycle?


I hope so - that RAI Ring is long overdue for sonic improvement.


----------



## The Wolf

Rmathuln said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Warner remastering their Furtwängler recordings.
> 
> Curious to see how extensive the box is.
> Will it only be original EMI/HMV recordings?
> Will it include operas? If yes, does that also include the RAI Ring cycle?


There is no more information at the moment, but I hope so. the Rai Ring and the opera recordings from Salzburg deserve a good remastering.


----------



## arteck

Rmathuln said:


> Grumiaux for sure.
> I am on the fence about the Warner Previn set. I already own over 50%. Remastering would primary interest. With no-brainers Abbado/LSO, Ormandy/Mono, and Grumiaux in the offing during the same relative period I am not sure the bank account can include a portion for the Previn box too.
> 
> Gulda set could be awesome. But these five items alone account for 29 CDs I already own, so not likely to get it?


I'm afraid the DG recording won't be included for the limited space you've mentioned, and we will only find Decca and Philips recordings in this box-set. I'll be very excited if the 1950s Beethoven cycle be reissued in it, which is awesome performance and have been out of print for nearly twenty years.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rogerx

Rmathuln said:


>


Already ordered .....can't wait . :angel:


----------



## Rmathuln

*Jacket images now on Amazon.co.uk










https://www.amazon.it/dp/B07PBT5SWG/*


----------



## Rmathuln

*










https://www.amazon.com/Peter-Maag/dp/B08TZDYLW6/*


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Mmsdpm1213

Where was this posted? Is there a release date? Thanks


----------



## Rmathuln

Mmsdpm1213 said:


> Where was this posted? Is there a release date? Thanks


Which posting are you responding to?


----------



## Rmathuln

*JPC now has the Rodzinski box listed with the contents

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/artur-rodzinski-compl-columbia-album-collection/hnum/10401877*










Brahms: Symphonien Nr. 1 & 2
+Mussorgsky: Bilder einer Ausstellung; Gopak aus Sorochintsky Fair
+Prokofieff: Symphonie Nr. 5; Marsch & Scherzo aus Die Liebe zu den drei Orangen op. 33a
+Tschaikowsky: Symphonie Nr. 6; Der Nussknacker-Suite op. 71a; Suite Nr. 4 "Mozartiana"; Walzer aus Streicherserenade op. 48; None but the lonely Heart op. 6 Nr. 6
+Enescu: Rumänsiche Rhapsodie op. 11 Nr. 1
+Liszt: Mephisto-Walzer Nr. 1; Ungarische Rhapsodie Nr. 2
+Wolf-Ferrari: Il Segreto di Susanna-Ouvertüre
+Saint-Saens: Klavierkonzert Nr. 4
+Satie: Morceaux en forme de poire
+Gould: Spirituals for Orchestra
+Copland: Lincoln Portrait
+Bizet: Symphonie C-Dur
+Milhaud: Suite francaise
+Ibert: Escales
+Wagner: Orchesterstücke & Arien aus Die Walküre, Tristan und Isolde, Lohengrin; Siegfried-Idyll
+Rossini: Guillaume Tell-Ouvertüre
+Mendelssohn: Scherzo aus Ein Sommernachtstraum op. 61
+Rachmaninoff: Symphonie Nr. 2; Klavierkonzert Nr. 2
+Bizet: Farandole aus L'Arlesienne-Suite Nr. 2
+Debussy: Clair de lune; Fetes
+Offenbach: Orphee aux enfers-Ouvertüre
+Franck: Symphonie d-moll (Allegretto)
+Gershwin: Summertime
+Rimsky-Korssakoff: The young Prince and the young Princess aus Scheherazade op. 24
+Gliere: Russian Sailor's Dance aus The Red Poppy op. 70
+Sibelius: Symphonie Nr. 4


----------



## Mmsdpm1213

Orpheus complete deutsche grammophon recordings


----------



## Rmathuln

Rmathuln said:


>





Mmsdpm1213 said:


> Orpheus complete deutsche grammophon recordings


Posted yesterday in this thread


Rmathuln said:


>


----------



## Rogerx

Out mid April


----------



## Rmathuln

Mmsdpm1213 said:


> Orpheus complete deutsche grammophon recordings


Mmsdmp1213 - Please use "Reply With Quote" when you reply about other posts, like you did when you asked about this set a few days ago. Unless you use " Reply with Quote" others do not know what you are responding to.

Now - The Orpheus box is on all of the European Amazon sites, but only JPC currently shows the contents and proposed release date.

*https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/complete-recordings-on-deutsche-grammophon/hnum/10414610*


----------



## Rogerx

Lise Davidsen: Beethoven - Wagner - Verdi

Due for release on 26th Mar 2021


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Symphonies and Orchestral Music

Singapore Symphony Orchestra, Lan Shui

Format: Hybrid Multi-channel

Due for release on 5th Mar 2021

Order now and we will deliver it when available


----------



## Baxi

John Eliot Gardiner - Complete Recordings on Archiv Produktion & Deutsche Grammophon

104 CDs 
Bach: Weihnachtsoratorium BWV 248; Matthäus-Passion BWV 244; Johannes-Passion BWV 245; Messe h-moll BWV 232; Magnificat BWV 243; Kantaten BWV 6, 16, 34, 36, 37, 43, 51, 59, 61-64, 66 72-74, 82, 83, 94, 98, 105, 106, 111, 113, 121, 125, 128, 133, 139, 140, 147, 156, 168, 172, 179, 198-200; Himmelfahrts-Oratorium (Kantate) BWV 11
+Beethoven: Symphonien Nr. 1-9; Klavierkonzerte Nr. 1-5; Klavierkonzert Nr. 4 für Klavierquintett; Symphonie Nr. 2 für Klaviertrio; Rondo WoO. 6 für Klavier & Orchester; Chorfantasie op. 80; Violinkonzert op. 61; Missa solemnis op. 123; Messe C-Dur op. 86; Ah perfido op. 65; Kantate op. 112 "Meeresstille & glückliche Fahrt"; Leonore (Urfassung des "Fidelio")
+Britten: War Requiem op. 66; Spring Symphony op. 44; Hymn to St. Cecilia op. 27; Flower Songs op. 47
+Bruckner: Messe Nr. 1 d-moll für Soli, Chor, Orchester; Ave Maria; Tota pulchra es, Maria; Locus iste; Os justi meditabitur sapientiam; Christus factus est
+Buxtehude
Chabrier: Suite pastorale; Habanera; Espana; Fete polonaise; Marche francaise; Gwendoline-Ouvertüre; Prelude pastoral; Larghetto für Horn & Orchester
+Dvorak
+Elgar
+Händel: Acis and Galatea; Hercules
+Haydn: Die Schöpfung; Die Jahreszeiten
+Holst: The Planets op. 32
+Grainger: The Warrios
+Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
+Mahler
+Zemlinsky
+Mendelssohn: Symphonien Nr. 4 & 5; Revidierte Fassung der Symphonie Nr. 4 (1833 / 34)
+Monteverdi: Vespro della beata vergine; L'Orfeo; L'Incoronazione di Poppea
+Mozart: Klavierkonzerte Nr. 5-27; Rondos KV 382 & 386 für Klavier & Orchester; Idomeneo; Die Entführung aus dem Serail; Le Nozze di Figaro; Don Giovanni; Così fan tutte; La Clemenza di Tito; Die Zauberflöte
+Purcell: The Fairy Queen
+Rachmaninoff: Symphonische Tänze op. 45
+Janacek: Taras Bulba
+Schubert
+Schütz
+Schumann: Symphonien Nr. 1-4; Symphonie Nr. 4 (Originalversion 1851); Symphonie g-moll WoO. 29 "Zwickauer"; Ouvertüre, Scherzo & Finale op. 52; Konzertstück op. 86 für 4 Hörner & Orchester; Requiem für Mignon op. 98b; Nachtlied op. 108; Das Paradies und die Peri op. 50
+Strawinsky:
+Boulanger
+Weill: Die sieben Todsünden; Songs (My Ship; One Life to live; Buddy on the Nightshift; Nannas Lied; Bilbao-Song; Surabaya-Johnny; Das Lied von der harten Nuß;Je ne t'aime pas; Schickelgruber; Der Abschiedsbrief; Foolish Heart; Speak low; I'm a Stranger here myself)
+"Vienna Soiree"
+Britten
+Bruckner
+Buxtehude
Chabrier: Suite pastorale; Habanera; Espana; Fete polonaise; Marche francaise; Gwendoline-Ouvertüre; Prelude pastoral; Larghetto für Horn & Orchester
+Dvorak
+Elgar
+Händel: Acis and Galatea; Hercules
+Haydn: Die Schöpfung; Die Jahreszeiten
+Holst: The Planets op. 32
+Grainger: The Warrios
+Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
+Mahler
+Zemlinsky
+Mendelssohn: Symphonien Nr. 4 & 5; Revidierte Fassung der Symphonie Nr. 4 (1833 / 34)
+Monteverdi: Vespro della beata Vergine, L'Orfeo, L'Incoronazione di Poppea
+Mozart: Klavierkonzerte Nr. 5-27; Rondos KV 382 & 386 für Klavier & Orchester; Idomeneo; Die Entführung aus dem Serail; Le Nozze di Figaro; Don Giovanni; Così fan tutte; La Clemenza di Tito; Die Zauberflöte
+Purcell: The Fairy Queen
+Rachmaninoff: Symphonische Tänze op. 45
+Janacek: Taras Bulba
+Schubert
+Schütz
+Schumann: Symphonien Nr. 1-4; Symphonie Nr. 4 (Originalversion 1851); Symphonie g-moll WoO. 29 "Zwickauer"; Ouvertüre, Scherzo & Finale op. 52; Konzertstück op. 86 für 4 Hörner & Orchester; Requiem für Mignon op. 98b; Nachtlied op. 108; Das Paradies und die Peri op. 50
+Strawinsky: Psalmensymphonie
+Boulanger: Psalmen 24, 129, 130; Vielle priere bouddhique
+Weill: Die sieben Todsünden; Songs (My Ship; One Life to live; Buddy on the Nightshift; Nannas Lied; Bilbao-Song; Surabaya-Johnny; Das Lied von der harten Nuß;Je ne t'aime pas; Schickelgruber; Der Abschiedsbrief; Foolish Heart; Speak low; I'm a Stranger here myself)
+"Vienna Soiree"
Label: DGG, ADD/DDD
Bestellnummer: 10430869
Erscheinungstermin: 21.5.2021
Bach: Weihnachtsoratorium BWV 248; Matthäus-Passion BWV 244; Johannes-Passion BWV 245; Messe h-moll BWV 232; Magnificat BWV 243; Kantaten BWV 6, 16, 34, 36, 37, 43, 51, 59, 61-64, 66 72-74, 82, 83, 94, 98, 105, 106, 111, 113, 121, 125, 128, 133, 139, 140, 147, 156, 168, 172, 179, 198-200; Himmelfahrts-Oratorium (Kantate) BWV 11
+Beethoven: Symphonien Nr. 1-9; Klavierkonzerte Nr. 1-5; Klavierkonzert Nr. 4 für Klavierquintett; Symphonie Nr. 2 für Klaviertrio; Rondo WoO. 6 für Klavier & Orchester; Chorfantasie op. 80; Violinkonzert op. 61; Missa solemnis op. 123; Messe C-Dur op. 86; Ah perfido op. 65; Kantate op. 112 "Meeresstille & glückliche Fahrt"; Leonore (Urfassung des "Fidelio")
+Britten: War Requiem op. 66; Spring Symphony op. 44; Hymn to St. Cecilia op. 27; Flower Songs op. 47
+Bruckner: Messe Nr. 1 d-moll für Soli, Chor, Orchester; Ave Maria; Tota pulchra es, Maria; Locus iste; Os justi meditabitur sapientiam; Christus factus est
+Buxtehude
Chabrier: Suite pastorale; Habanera; Espana; Fete polonaise; Marche francaise; Gwendoline-Ouvertüre; Prelude pastoral; Larghetto für Horn & Orchester
+Dvorak
+Elgar
+Händel: Acis and Galatea; Hercules
+Haydn: Die Schöpfung; Die Jahreszeiten
+Holst: The Planets op. 32
+Grainger: The Warrios
+Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
+Mahler
+Zemlinsky
+Mendelssohn: Symphonien Nr. 4 & 5; Revidierte Fassung der Symphonie Nr. 4 (1833 / 34)
+Monteverdi: Vespro della beata vergine; L'Orfeo; L'Incoronazione di Poppea
+Mozart: Klavierkonzerte Nr. 5-27; Rondos KV 382 & 386 für Klavier & Orchester; Idomeneo; Die Entführung aus dem Serail; Le Nozze di Figaro; Don Giovanni; Così fan tutte; La Clemenza di Tito; Die Zauberflöte
+Purcell: The Fairy Queen
+Rachmaninoff: Symphonische Tänze op. 45
+Janacek: Taras Bulba
+Schubert
+Schütz
+Schumann: Symphonien Nr. 1-4; Symphonie Nr. 4 (Originalversion 1851); Symphonie g-moll WoO. 29 "Zwickauer"; Ouvertüre, Scherzo & Finale op. 52; Konzertstück op. 86 für 4 Hörner & Orchester; Requiem für Mignon op. 98b; Nachtlied op. 108; Das Paradies und die Peri op. 50
+Strawinsky:
+Boulanger
+Weill: Die sieben Todsünden; Songs (My Ship; One Life to live; Buddy on the Nightshift; Nannas Lied; Bilbao-Song; Surabaya-Johnny; Das Lied von der harten Nuß;Je ne t'aime pas; Schickelgruber; Der Abschiedsbrief; Foolish Heart; Speak low; I'm a Stranger here myself)
+"Vienna Soiree"
+Britten
+Bruckner
+Buxtehude
Chabrier: Suite pastorale; Habanera; Espana; Fete polonaise; Marche francaise; Gwendoline-Ouvertüre; Prelude pastoral; Larghetto für Horn & Orchester
+Dvorak
+Elgar
+Händel: Acis and Galatea; Hercules
+Haydn: Die Schöpfung; Die Jahreszeiten
+Holst: The Planets op. 32
+Grainger: The Warrios
+Lehar: Die lustige Witwe
+Mahler
+Zemlinsky
+Mendelssohn: Symphonien Nr. 4 & 5; Revidierte Fassung der Symphonie Nr. 4 (1833 / 34)
+Monteverdi: Vespro della beata Vergine, L'Orfeo, L'Incoronazione di Poppea
+Mozart: Klavierkonzerte Nr. 5-27; Rondos KV 382 & 386 für Klavier & Orchester; Idomeneo; Die Entführung aus dem Serail; Le Nozze di Figaro; Don Giovanni; Così fan tutte; La Clemenza di Tito; Die Zauberflöte
+Purcell: The Fairy Queen
+Rachmaninoff: Symphonische Tänze op. 45
+Janacek: Taras Bulba
+Schubert
+Schütz
+Schumann: Symphonien Nr. 1-4; Symphonie Nr. 4 (Originalversion 1851); Symphonie g-moll WoO. 29 "Zwickauer"; Ouvertüre, Scherzo & Finale op. 52; Konzertstück op. 86 für 4 Hörner & Orchester; Requiem für Mignon op. 98b; Nachtlied op. 108; Das Paradies und die Peri op. 50
+Strawinsky: Psalmensymphonie
+Boulanger: Psalmen 24, 129, 130; Vielle priere bouddhique
+Weill: Die sieben Todsünden; Songs (My Ship; One Life to live; Buddy on the Nightshift; Nannas Lied; Bilbao-Song; Surabaya-Johnny; Das Lied von der harten Nuß;Je ne t'aime pas; Schickelgruber; Der Abschiedsbrief; Foolish Heart; Speak low; I'm a Stranger here myself)
+"Vienna Soiree"
Label: DGG, ADD/DDD
Bestellnummer: 10430869
Erscheinungstermin: 21.5.2021


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rogerx

DG presents the upcoming debut album of @andreschuenbaritone with 'Die schöne Müllerin' by Franz Schubert, together with @danielheide_pianist. It combines meticulous preparation with striking spontaneity. He and Daniel revelled in the opportunity to explore each song in the studio, taking risks to produce the most tender sounds and richest variety of tone colours. Set for release on March 5


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

Rmathuln said:


> *JPC now has the Rodzinski box listed with the contents
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/artur-rodzinski-compl-columbia-album-collection/hnum/10401877*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brahms: Symphonien Nr. 1 & 2
> +Mussorgsky: Bilder einer Ausstellung; Gopak aus Sorochintsky Fair
> +Prokofieff: Symphonie Nr. 5; Marsch & Scherzo aus Die Liebe zu den drei Orangen op. 33a
> +Tschaikowsky: Symphonie Nr. 6; Der Nussknacker-Suite op. 71a; Suite Nr. 4 "Mozartiana"; Walzer aus Streicherserenade op. 48; None but the lonely Heart op. 6 Nr. 6
> +Enescu: Rumänsiche Rhapsodie op. 11 Nr. 1
> +Liszt: Mephisto-Walzer Nr. 1; Ungarische Rhapsodie Nr. 2
> +Wolf-Ferrari: Il Segreto di Susanna-Ouvertüre
> +Saint-Saens: Klavierkonzert Nr. 4
> +Satie: Morceaux en forme de poire
> +Gould: Spirituals for Orchestra
> +Copland: Lincoln Portrait
> +Bizet: Symphonie C-Dur
> +Milhaud: Suite francaise
> +Ibert: Escales
> +Wagner: Orchesterstücke & Arien aus Die Walküre, Tristan und Isolde, Lohengrin; Siegfried-Idyll
> +Rossini: Guillaume Tell-Ouvertüre
> +Mendelssohn: Scherzo aus Ein Sommernachtstraum op. 61
> +Rachmaninoff: Symphonie Nr. 2; Klavierkonzert Nr. 2
> +Bizet: Farandole aus L'Arlesienne-Suite Nr. 2
> +Debussy: Clair de lune; Fetes
> +Offenbach: Orphee aux enfers-Ouvertüre
> +Franck: Symphonie d-moll (Allegretto)
> +Gershwin: Summertime
> +Rimsky-Korssakoff: The young Prince and the young Princess aus Scheherazade op. 24
> +Gliere: Russian Sailor's Dance aus The Red Poppy op. 70
> +Sibelius: Symphonie Nr. 4


And now new pix


----------



## SanAntone

Large print version.


----------



## Rogerx

• Claudio Abbado's complete recordings with the London Symphony Orchestra on DG & DECCA

• Limited edition 46-CD set, Including two 'bonus' CDs of recordings with the New Philharmonia Orchestra

• Includes the complete Mendelssohn Symphonies

• Includes celebrated collaborations with Martha Argerich, Gidon Kremer, Teresa Berganza, Ileana Cotrubas, Elena Obraztsova, Margaret Price, Luigi Alva, Francisco Araiza, Renato Capecchi, Enzo Dara, Plácido Domingo, Nicolai Ghiaurov, James King, Sherrill Milnes, Hermann Prey, Salvatore Accardo, Michel Béroff, Alfred Brendel, Shlomo Mintz, Ivo Pogorelich, Rudolf Serkin, and many others


----------



## Rmathuln

So I wonder if this guy is related to another DG pianist?










https://www.amazon.it/dp/B08VVBFK4S/


----------



## Ned Low

Guys have you listened to this? If anyone has, please tell me what you think of. Thanks.


----------



## Joe B

Release Date: 26th Feb 2021
Catalogue No: ALPHA665
Label: Alpha
Length: 72 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

We are thrilled to announce that Norwegian composer Kim André Arnesen @kimarnesenmusic will release the world premiere recording of his stunningly beautiful 'Holy Spirit Mass' on Decca Classics. The album will be released on Good Friday, 2nd April 2021, and is available to preorder now - link in stories.


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> We are thrilled to announce that Norwegian composer Kim André Arnesen @kimarnesenmusic will release the world premiere recording of his stunningly beautiful 'Holy Spirit Mass' on Decca Classics. The album will be released on Good Friday, 2nd April 2021, and is available to preorder now - link in stories.


*Thanks for posting this Roger. I found the performance on youtube.com. I will be pre-ordering this.*


----------



## Rmathuln

Jeanne Demessieux Decca Legacy
An 8 CD Eloquence box for release soon
























https://www.eloquenceclassics.com/releases/jeanne-demessieux-the-decca-legacy/


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.eloquenceclassics.com/releases/eugen-jochum-choral-recordings-on-philips/


----------



## Rogerx

Ned Low said:


> Guys have you listened to this? If anyone has, please tell me what you think of. Thanks.
> View attachment 151147


I did, just once , not because it's not good but as it is a lot to swallow at once that said, I do think that today I will spin them again .
Very good sound recording by the way.


----------



## Itullian

Stumbled upon this on jpc.de.
Complete DGG and Archiv recordings.
Quite a package!
May release.


----------



## Rmathuln

Itullian said:


> Stumbled upon this on jpc.de.
> Complete DGG and Archiv recordings.
> Quite a package!
> May release.


I own too much of it already between all of the Bach, Haydn, Beethoven, and Mozart.


----------



## Rogerx

dgclassics @matthiasgoerne and @seongjinchoofficial present songs by Wagner, Pfitzner and Richard Strauss in a new Lieder album. 'Im Abendrot' continues the multi-award-winning baritone's series in partnership with one of the finest young pianists. ⁠
Out later this year


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B08WPG53XD/


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.it/dp/B08XFP69KH/


----------



## joen_cph

Rmathuln said:


>


Interesting if that label is taking in more material than Westminster and Melodiya.
Do you know if there's already a track list of this set somewhere?


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/jaime-laredo-the-complete-rca-columbia-album-collection/hnum/10443640*


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

I eagerly await this, having thoroughly enjoyed the Schubert set.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B08XS6TV9V/*


----------



## joen_cph

joen_cph said:


> Interesting if that label is taking in more material than Westminster and Melodiya.
> Do you know if there's already a track list of this set somewhere?


HMV Japan seems to be the place to go.


----------



## Helgi

Rmathuln said:


> *https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B08XS6TV9V/*


Hmm, this looks like a good one


----------



## Rmathuln

Rmathuln said:


> *https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B08XS6TV9V/*





Helgi said:


> Hmm, this looks like a good one


Perhaps.
The contents page showed up today.
Don't see Szell or Silvestri listed as conductors, so the best 8th Symphony recordings in the Warner catalogue are not included.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Bogdan

https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Friedrich-Gulda/dp/B08TFKP2RZ/


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Guest

Due April 2. Those of you with European Qobuz accounts can enjoy it today!


----------



## joen_cph

Bogdan said:


> View attachment 152326
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Friedrich-Gulda/dp/B08TFKP2RZ/


As usual nowadays, some of that "Decca" Gulda stuff was originally Philips recordings, but several other labels are presented too.


----------



## Ras

Somebody named Timothy Jones composed completions of fragments of pieces for violin and piano by Mozart played by Rachel Podger on Channel:


----------



## Ras

Beethoven on Harmonia Mundi - Goltz conducting the 7th symphony and more:


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/juilliard-string-quartet-early-columbia-record/hnum/10451200*


----------



## SixFootScowl

This actually was released in December 2020, but I don't recall seeing it in this thread.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08PJNXT5J/


----------



## Granate

Yes SFS. It was posted and commented in this thread long before it was released, when it was released, a week after being released... and today.

Wake me up when they reissue the Haitink first cycle with the London Philharmonic.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Granate said:


> Yes SFS. It was posted and commented in this thread long before it was released, when it was released, a week after being released... and today.
> 
> Wake me up when they reissue the Haitink first cycle with the London Philharmonic.


Nice set, way expensive, not sure what Davis' tempos are, but suspect on the slower side. I'll pass.

Oh yeah, Haitink is the set to get, but also expensive to find used copies.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## HenryPenfold

Rmathuln said:


>


Thanks, hadn't realised this was out. Just bought it.


----------



## premont

Rmathuln said:


>


Does any information about whether these are remasterings or not exist?


----------



## Rmathuln

premont said:


> Does any information about whether these are remasterings or not exist?


I guarantee the box does not contain any new digital masters. The latest or most conveniently available digital versions are always used for complete artist boxes by all 3 major label groups (Universal, Warner, Sony). A new digital master will only be found in complete artist boxes if the recording has never been digitized by the copyright owning label.


----------



## wkasimer

Rmathuln said:


> I guarantee the box does not contain any new digital masters. The latest or most conveniently available digital versions are always used for complete artist boxes by all 3 major label groups (Universal, Warner, Sony). A new digital master will only be found in complete artist boxes if the recording has never been digitized by the copyright owning label.


That's not always true. BMG often remasters, sometimes several times over the years. Many of the Szell and Walter recordings in their big boxes are remasters of items that have been previously issued on CD (sometimes improved, sometimes not).


----------



## Ras

Lars Ulrik Mortensen and his period orchestra Concerto Copenhagen plays Bach's suites without the trumpets. 








Rademann conducting Bach St. Matthew's Passion:








Schubert: The Miller's Lovely Daughter in a new recording on DG:








Reflections on Debussy and Rameau


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2021/04/09/1111

https://tower.jp/item/5183609/%E3%83%AF%E3%83%BC%E3%83%8A%E3%83%BC%E9%8C%B2%E9%9F%B3%E5%85%A8%E9%9B%86


----------



## Rmathuln

*Karajan Complete Sibelius Recordings on DG

5 CDs plus BluRay audio.

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/jean-sibelius-herbert-von-karajan-complete-sibelius-recordings-on-deutsche-grammophon/hnum/10481869*


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony Nos. 1-2 & 4-9 ( DVD)

Gewandhausorchester, Riccardo Chailly

Due for release on 7th May 2021


----------



## Granate

Dang! So he never conducted the 3rd?


----------



## wkasimer

Granate said:


> Dang! So he never conducted the 3rd?


Chailly did conduct (and record) the 3rd, but with the Concertgebouw.


----------



## Itullian

Listing this because it might be a bit confusing.



















These sets are the same even though the top one says ADD and he bottom reissue
says DDD.
They are both the 1983 live Library of Congress sets.


----------



## The Wolf

The Wolf said:


> https://www.warnerclassics.com/release/beethoven-symphonies-1-3-eroica


More info (at the moment)...

https://www.hmv.co.jp/en/artist_Bee...tem_Sym-1-3-Furtwangler-Vpo-1952-Ltd_11579045



> Furtwängler's 135th anniversary! 2021 Release of advanced analog LP with new remastered sound source!
> 
> Despite making a name for himself as an interpreter of Wagner and Bruckner, Furtwängler consistently loved Beethoven's music. Furtwängler played Beethoven's symphonies over and over again and became more and more dominant as a concert program in the last few years. Furtwängler was the culmination of a traditional German conductor. In that view, the score conveys only part of the truth. According to renowned critic Neville Cardus, "Furtwängler does not consider the printed sheet music to be the final statement, but to the vast majority of symbols of imaginative concepts, constantly changing and always subjective. I felt it and realized it. " The first move of "Hero" in this 1952 Wiener Musikverein studio recording is a great example of his flexible yet organic tempo treatment. The tempo changes in response to the ever-changing pulsations of a drama, but everything is driven and permeated by a single underlying impulse. At the same time, the conductor's interest in balance and clarity is like we hear everything. All the melody lines sound brilliant and all the sharp accents speak for themselves. Lyrical and heroic conflicts are fused into the single act of recreating joy.
> *The two symphonies recorded here are 24bit / 192kHz remastered from the original master tape by Studio Art & Son in 2021 for the "New Furtwangler Complete Works" scheduled to be released in the fall of 2021. The LP will be the first public release of this new remastering. The newest remastered sound source so far was from Abbey Road Studios in 2010-2011, but this time it is left on the master tape more than ever with the latest equipment and a careful new remaster with even higher bits. *The record has been reproduced. This sound source will be released in advance with this 180g analog LP (limited quantity production) and digital distribution only.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Fantaisie, Violin Sonata, Cello Sonata, La Mer

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Michael Barenboim (violin), Kian Soltani (cello), Martha Argerich (piano), Staatskapelle Berlin

Out June 4th


----------



## Ras

Is this a new recording or a re-release?:


----------



## wkasimer

Ras said:


> Is this a new recording or a re-release?:
> 
> View attachment 154643


I think that it's a new recording; Spotify is listing it as a new release, and the track that is available sounds different from the old recording.


----------



## Josquin13

Ras,

They appear to be new, live recordings (of Beethoven's complete Cello Sonatas 1-5) from December 12, 2020, but I gather the concert-films (for Idagio, performed in the Global Concert Hall in three parts) were accompanied by discussions between Ma & Ax regarding the initial recordings they made of Beethoven's Cello Sonatas 1-5 at the outset of their careers, for CBS, which apparently marked the beginning of their long friendship, and how they view this music now, some 40 years later. But I've not seen the film myself, so I'm not certain that I've got all that exactly right:

https://app.idagio.com/live/event/e...m_campaign=idagiolive&utm_content=LiveConcert

https://app.idagio.com/live/event/e...ll&utm_content=YYMEmanuelAx&utm_term=external

https://app.idagio.com/live/event/e...ll&utm_content=YYMEmanuelAx&utm_term=external

I hadn't realized that Chailly didn't record the 3rd for his DVD Mahler cycle in Leipzig, either. Yes, he did record it earlier as part of his Concertgebouw Amsterdam cycle for Decca, and the 3rd & 9th were the only two recordings from that cycle that were released on both CD and hybrid SACD. So, somebody thought very highly of them (either Decca, or Chailly...). Me too. I thought they were among the best performances from Chailly's Decca cycle. Perhaps, later in Leipzig, he felt that he couldn't do better in the 3rd, and didn't need to record it again? Since, from what I've heard, my impression has been that the Leipzig performances are for the most part rethought & reconsidered interpretations from what Chailly did in Amsterdam. The DVDs are also live performances, which adds a strong degree of excitement.


----------



## Granate

Complete Decca Recordings
Rafael Kubelík






I may buy it for a good price since it has the Brahms Symphony Cycle and my favourite Ma Vlást.

AND Complete Mercury Recordings


----------



## advokat

This is a new collection of Rachmaninov symphonies and orchestral music. Has anobody listen to the orchestra or the discs themselves? Are the performomances any good?


----------



## akebergv

advokat said:


> This is a new collection of Rachmaninov symphonies and orchestral music. Has anobody listen to the orchestra or the discs themselves? Are the performomances any good?
> View attachment 154707


Hope you don't mind a reply from a newcomer! Yes I have symphonies 2 and 3 from this box, and a few other recordings by the same orchestra. I am not enough of an expert to compare them to other versions, but to me they sound very good, as are the other SACDs conducted by Shui that I own. My version of the Symphony No. 3 disc also has the Rhapsody on a Theme pf Paganini with Sudbin on the piano (great!). Being recorded by BIS they are all excellent as far as sound goes, and I believe all SACD surround (that's at least true for the ones I have).


----------



## akebergv

Coming up in August:

Karl Böhm - Complete Decca & Philips Recordings https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/karl-boehm-complete-decca-philips-recordings/hnum/10494815


----------



## akebergv

akebergv said:


> Hope you don't mind a reply from a newcomer! Yes I have symphonies 2 and 3 from this box, and a few other recordings by the same orchestra. I am not enough of an expert to compare them to other versions, but to me they sound very good, as are the other SACDs conducted by Shui that I own. My version of the Symphony No. 3 disc also has the Rhapsody on a Theme pf Paganini with Sudbin on the piano (great!). Being recorded by BIS they are all excellent as far as sound goes, and I believe all SACD surround (that's at least true for the ones I have).


I can also add a link to a review of the box from MusicWeb: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2021/Feb/Rachmaninov-sys-BIS2512.htm


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

Rmathuln said:


> *Karajan Complete Sibelius Recordings on DG
> 
> 5 CDs plus BluRay audio.
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/jean-sibelius-herbert-von-karajan-complete-sibelius-recordings-on-deutsche-grammophon/hnum/10481869*


If the JPC contents listing is complete then it will not be "Complete", since the 1982 Pelleas et Melisande is not shown.

A continuing issue with UMG. Incomplete *Complete* editions.

A terrible annoyance for me, the consumate *Completist*

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/jean-sibelius-herbert-von-karajan-complete-sibelius-recordings-on-deutsche-grammophon/hnum/10481869


----------



## premont

Rmathuln said:


>


Do you have more specific information as to the content, because I think I own most of it already.

Another completist's annoyance: Having to purchase large boxes just to get hold of a small part of the content.


----------



## Guest

Coming in July. It also includes the "Eroica Variations."


----------



## Guest

Out May 21st in the US.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

Looks like Buchbinder has a Beethoven Sonata cycle in the works

https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Buchbinder/dp/B0948BV2M6/


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## akebergv

Rmathuln said:


> If the JPC contents listing is complete then it will not be "Complete", since the 1982 Pelleas et Melisande is not shown.
> 
> A continuing issue with UMG. Incomplete *Complete* editions.
> 
> A terrible annoyance for me, the consumate *Completist*
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/jean-sibelius-herbert-von-karajan-complete-sibelius-recordings-on-deutsche-grammophon/hnum/10481869


From what I've read elsewhere, Pelleas will be included on CD 5 but not on the Blu-ray.


----------



## premont

Rmathuln said:


> Looks like Buchbinder has a Beethoven Sonata cycle in the works




His fourth cycle, then.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphonies Nos. 1&2

Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Helgi

premont said:


> Do you have more specific information as to the content, because I think I own most of it already.
> 
> Another completist's annoyance: Having to purchase large boxes just to get hold of a small part of the content.


I'm interested to know if any of it has been remastered.

FYI, I made a thread for all Josquin-related goings-on this year: Josquin 500


----------



## wkasimer

Rmathuln said:


> Looks like Buchbinder has a Beethoven Sonata cycle in the works
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Buchbinder/dp/B0948BV2M6/


I strongly suspect that this is just a listing for one of the recently reissued previous cycles on Warner and BMG.


----------



## wkasimer

Rmathuln said:


>


This is a reissue of this set, previously issued by Warner:


----------



## Granate

Rmathuln said:


>


FINALLY! I had been waiting a long time for the Original Cover edition!

Happy that the Böhm Ring will feature a Blu-Ray audio edition. I'm really happy with my Eloquence box.

Also, the Mozart late symphonies with the Wiener Philharmoniker, weren't they recorded for DVD and issued on CD first by DG? I can't find Philips LPs of those symphonies.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rogerx

Riccardo Chailly Stravinsky Edition

11 CD- Out May 24th


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Kiki

https://naxos.jp/special/bsorec

The first release of the Bayerisches Staatsorchester's own label "BSOrec" -

Kirill Petrenko's Mahler 7, recorded live in 2018.
To be released globally on 28 May 2021.

More to come later -
Jurowski's Beethoven 2
Mehta's Great C major

I'm looking forward to these releases.


----------



## Rogerx

For release later this year .


----------



## Rogerx

Out in autumn 2021


----------



## Rmathuln

Article
https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2021/05/21/1111

Listing

https://tower.jp/item/5203101/


----------



## Rmathuln

Rmathuln said:


>


*
Now known to feature original artwork
*


----------



## Rmathuln

*Igor Levit playing the 24 Prelude and Fugues of Shostakovich.*


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## SixFootScowl

Rmathuln said:


>


May be worth it for Henry VIII alone. Can you provide a link. Not finding it even by bar code: 0190296746048 on Duckduckgo, Startpage, Google, Prestomusic, Amaxon, JPC or ebay.


----------



## jimsumner

Rmathuln said:


>


Not a lot of information about performers. Not any, to be honest.


----------



## Rmathuln

SixFootScowl said:


> May be worth it for Henry VIII alone. Can you provide a link. Not finding it even by bar code: 0190296746048 on Duckduckgo, Startpage, Google, Prestomusic, Amaxon, JPC or ebay.


https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B096HWHY7F/


----------



## gvn

SixFootScowl said:


> May be worth it for Henry VIII alone. Can you provide a link. Not finding it even by bar code: 0190296746048 on Duckduckgo, Startpage, Google, Prestomusic, Amaxon, JPC or ebay.


I'm quite sure that the set will include only Catherine of Aragon's aria "O cruel souvenir," not the entire opera. From the CD breakdown in the cover information, there wouldn't be room even for a full disc of excerpts.

The set looks as though it has a superb, fairly comprehensive collection of the orchestral/instrumental recordings from the old EMI catalogue, but not much in the vocal/choral department (not even _one_ of the oratorios, for instance). I don't think Warner would own the rights to much in that area.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Helgi

So the first potential remasters of Furtwängler's EMI catalogue since the '90s, yes?


----------



## Rmathuln

Helgi said:


> So the first potential remasters of Furtwängler's EMI catalogue since the '90s, yes?


Yes.

But it will only include, the belief is, studio recordings plus only those live recordings where the recording was made for the intentional purpose of producing media (LP or 78s) like the Bayreuth Beethoven 9th. So, for example, the Rome Ring will not be included. Supposedly the box will also include DG, Decca, and Telefunken recordings that meet the same criteria for inclusion as the EMI recordings.


----------



## wkasimer

Rmathuln said:


> Yes.
> 
> But it will only include, the belief is, studio recordings plus only those live recordings where the recording was made for the intentional purpose of producing media (LP or 78s) like the Bayreuth Beethoven 9th. So, for example, the Rome Ring will not be included. Supposedly the box will also include DG, Decca, and Telefunken recordings that meet the same criteria for inclusion as the EMI recordings.


That's a shame. The recording that interests me the most, and is sorely in need of improved sonics, is that Rome RING. Warner is still using the 1990 transfer.


----------



## Granate

Warner is the only lable supposed to own the Master tapes of the Rome Wagner Ring. How come they release 55 CDs with no Ring material and save it for a Live performances release? They don't have those many studio recordings.

Still, Warner has the Sawallish Ring on due for a second issue.


----------



## Rmathuln

Granate said:


> Warner is the only lable supposed to own the Master tapes of the Rome Wagner Ring. How come they release 55 CDs with no Ring material and save it for a Live performances release? They don't have those many studio recordings.
> 
> Still, Warner has the Sawallish Ring on due for a second issue.


The Rome Ring was not taped for the purpose of a media release.
It was a broadcast that many years after WF died were used for LPs.
Kind of a "official" bootleg.
Hence it does not fit the On Record requirement.
EMI/Warner may still have some rights


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rmathuln said:


> The Rome Ring was not taped for the purpose of a media release.
> It was a broadcast that many years after WF died were used for LPs.
> Kind of a "official" bootleg.
> Hence it does not fit the On Record requirement.
> EMI/Warner may still have some rights


Are you talking about *this Roma Ring*?


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

SixFootScowl said:


> Are you talking about *this Roma Ring*?












https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CHURKA/


----------



## The Wolf

Rmathuln said:


>


More info...

https://www.nika.si/en/Classical/Various__The_Complete_Wilhelm_Furtwngler_on_Record_CD55_1/


----------



## gvn

4 CD limited edition of Schuricht Vienna Philharmonic performances, released in Japan in Feb 2021 as Altus ALT462 (barcode 4543638004621). Also available as a single-layer SACD. Contents:

Schubert 5 [1965-04-24]
Brahms 4 [1965-04-24]
Bruckner 5 [1963-02-24]
Bruckner 8 [1963-12-07]
Bruckner 9

But _which_ VPO/Schuricht Bruckner 9? According to the above information, it's the 1955-03-17 live performance, "a treasure in the recorded history of the VPO." But according to other sources, it's the 1961-11-22 studio EMI recording, and abruckner.com even gives timings that tally with EMI. Yet that would be very strange indeed; AFAIK Altus has never otherwise issued EMI material.

Personally, I wouldn't feel inclined to buy a duplicate of the familiar EMI recording, especially at Japanese prices, whatever the attractions of the set in other respects.

Has anyone been foolish enough to buy this set, and can confirm the Bruckner 9's timings? The 1955 performance should come to about 60 mins, the 1961 to about 56 mins.

Note that all these works can be obtained in other Schuricht performances, especially in the wonderful Stuttgart set reported by Rmathuln last year:



Rmathuln said:


>


But the Vienna brass would presumably be less stretched by Bruckner's writing than the admirable Stuttgarters sometimes are!

I kinda feel that such a comprehensive slice of Schuricht's repertoire can be picked up, without too much duplication and in excellent transfers, in four cheap boxed sets (EMI/Icon, Stuttgart, Concert Hall/Scribendum, Decca), that I might have saved enough to justify a little additional splurge like this. Insanity, I know.

Fun fact: Schuricht was one of the very few Bruckner conductors admired by Celibidache. What makes this fun is the additional fact that the Bruckner 8 in this Altus set holds the world land speed record for a complete uncut performance of that symphony (about 70:45, Nowak edition).


----------



## Rogerx

New Trifinov, autumn release.


----------



## Josquin13

Rmathuln said:


>


I wonder, does "Released by Supraphon, a.s., 2021" mean they've been remastered? This is one of my favorite piano trio groups, and I have portion of the Denon series of these recordings, but in my opinion they do need to be remastered.


----------



## Bogdan

Josquin13 said:


> I wonder, does "Released by Supraphon, a.s., 2021" mean they've been remastered? This is one of my favorite piano trio groups, and I have portion of the Denon series of these recordings, but in my opinion they needed to be remastered.


You can listen to samples here:

https://www.supraphonline.cz/album/630107-beethoven-kompletni-klavirni-tria


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> New Trifinov, autumn release.


Trifonov playing Bach's Art of Fugue (and other works)--sounds like a match made in heaven!

*Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge BWV 1080; Notenbüchlein für Anna Magdalena Bach (Auszüge); Jesus bleibet meine Freude BWV 147 (arrangiert von Myra Hess); Chaconne aus BWV 1004

Mozart: Variationen KV 265

JC Bach: Klaviersonate A-Dur op. 17 Nr. 5

CPE Bach: Rondo c-moll Wq. 59 Nr. 4 aus "Für Kenner und Liebhaber"

WF Bach: Polonaise e-moll F. 12 Nr. 8*


----------



## jambo

Muti Complete Warner is out in 3 days.

I have a cheap pre-order from FNAC that I hope will be honoured (50 euro!!)


----------



## 56531

jambo said:


> Muti Complete Warner is out in 3 days.
> 
> I have a cheap pre-order from FNAC that I hope will be honoured (50 euro!!)


Forse volevi dire 150 euro, 50 euro mi sembra impossibile!


----------



## jambo

Kolberg said:


> Forse volevi dire 150 euro, 50 euro mi sembra impossibile!


There was a listing error on FNAC and a few people got it for 50 euro before they fixed it. They seem to be honoring the price.


----------



## 56531

jambo said:


> There was a listing error on FNAC and a few people got it for 50 euro before they fixed it. They seem to be honoring the price.


Io amo Riccardo Muti, avevo visto in preordine il box su Amazon.fr a 97 euro ma sfortunatamente non ho acquistato per tempo!! Ora il box è salito a 150 euro, decisamente troppo per le mie possibilità!! Se qualcuno lo trova sotto i 100 euro da qualche parte me lo comunichi per favore!!


----------



## Rogerx

Out later this year


----------



## CnC Bartok

Due in early October (and about time too!!) :









CD1
BERND ALOIS ZIMMERMANN 1.-8. Requiem für einen jungen Dichter* l Requiem For A Young Poet
CD2
GYÖRGY LIGETI 1.-4. Requiem für Sopran, Mezzosopran, zwei gemischte Chöre und Orchester* l Requiem for soprano, mezzo soprano, two mixed choruses and orchestra
GEORGE CRUMB 5.-11. Star Child* für Sopran, antiphonale Kinderstimmen, Männerchor, Posaune, zwei Glocken und großes Orchester l soprano, antiphonal children's voices, male speaking choir, bell ringers and large orchestra
CD3
JORGE E. LÓPEZ 1. Breath - Hammer - Lightning für Orchester* l for orchestra
2. Dome Peak für 82 im Raum verteilte Instrumentalisten l for 82 instrumentalists
CD4
LUIGI NONO 1. Variazioni canoniche
2. A Carlo Scarpa, architetto, ai suoi infiniti possibili
3. No hay caminos, hay que caminar... Andrei Tarkovskij
MORTON FELDMAN 4. Coptic Light
CD5
MICHAEL GIELEN 1.-4. Vier Gedichte von Stefan George für gemischten Chor und 19 Instrumente l Four Poems by Stefan George for mixed chorus and 19 instruments
5. Pflicht und Neigung für Ensemble l Duty and Inclination for Ensemble
GYÖRGY KURTÁG 6. Stele op. 33 für großes Orchester l for big orchestra
MAURICIO KAGEL 7. Ein Brief - Konzertszene für Mezzosopran und Orchester * l A Letter - concert scene for mezzo soprano and orchestra
CD6
PIERRE BOULEZ 1. Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna für Orchester in acht Gruppen l for orchestra in eight groups
2.-6. Notations I-IV und VII für Orchester l Notations I-IV and VII for orchestra
JOHN CAGE 7. Concerto for piano and orchestra


----------



## Rmathuln

*Karl Böhm Complete Orchestral Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon
No box image yet.

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/karl-boehm-complete-orchestral-recordings-on-deutsche-grammophon/hnum/10625014*


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

Rmathuln said:


> Looks like Buchbinder has a Beethoven Sonata cycle in the works
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Buchbinder/dp/B0948BV2M6/


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## 56531

Buongiorno, qualcuno sa se prossimamente saranno riproposti questi bellissimi box?

Claudio Arrau - Complete Philips Recordings (80CD, Decca, 2018)

Emerson String Quartet - Complete Recordings on DG (52CD, DG, 2016)

The David Oistrakh Edition (22CD, DG, 2016)

Emil Gilels - Complete Recordings on DG (24CD, DG, 2015)

Carlo Maria Giulini - Complete Recordings on DG (42CD, DG, 2019)

Allo stato attuale purtroppo, i box citati sembrano non essere più disponibili (almeno su Amazon!)


----------



## 56531

Anche questo...

Julius Katchen - Complete Decca Recordings (36CD, Decca, 2016)


----------



## Rogerx

Autumn this year .


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## jegreenwood

Rmathuln said:


>


Any more details? Do these have any relation to the very brief EMI foray into the SACD market about a decade ago? * I have the Beethoven triple from back then (together with the Brahms violin and double).

*Yes, I know a number of EMI recordings got the Esoteric treatment, but I'm speaking about the ones that were more reasonably priced.


----------



## Rmathuln

jegreenwood said:


> Any more details? Do these have any relation to the very brief EMI foray into the SACD market about a decade ago? * I have the Beethoven triple from back then (together with the Brahms violin and double).
> 
> *Yes, I know a number of EMI recordings got the Esoteric treatment, but I'm speaking about the ones that were more reasonably priced.


It is a Tower Records commission SACD set.

https://tower.jp/item/5219989/

The packaging design and literature are handled by Tower, but the digital remastering is done by Warner Japan.

I recently bought the Martinon Ravel set and the Kempe Richard Strauss set in this series. Both are spectacular improvements over previous digital that mostly date from the late 1980s.


----------



## wkasimer

This is Buchbinder's third traversal of the Beethoven sonatas. Recorded at Salzburg in 2014, this is the audio-only version of a set previously issued on DVD/Blu-ray. As a fan of Buchbinder's Beethoven, I can't resist, particularly at Amazon's pre-release price.


----------



## Itullian

August release


----------



## Rogerx

Out September 9th


----------



## Granate

Oug August 20th.


----------



## The Wolf

The Wolf said:


> More info...
> 
> https://www.nika.si/en/Classical/Various__The_Complete_Wilhelm_Furtwngler_on_Record_CD55_1/


Finally more detailed...


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Bogdan

The Wolf said:


> Finally more detailed...


Audio samples sound great!


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.it/New-Complete-Box-96-Cd/dp/B0979TL3TJ/


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

*Solti's London recordings on Decca

https://www.amazon.it/Solti-London-Georg/dp/B098RTYSKX/*


----------



## jambo

Rmathuln said:


> https://www.amazon.it/New-Complete-Box-96-Cd/dp/B0979TL3TJ/


I already have the Naxos Beethoven Edition, but this is a great idea from DG and Decca for competing more evenly with Naxos and Warner.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## 56531

*ma..*



Rmathuln said:


> https://www.amazon.it/New-Complete-Box-96-Cd/dp/B0979TL3TJ/


Ma in questo nuovo box cosa cambia rispetto a questo??
https://www.amazon.it/New-Complete-...en+new+complete+edition&qid=1625842764&sr=8-1


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kolberg said:


> Ma in questo nuovo box cosa cambia rispetto a questo??
> https://www.amazon.it/New-Complete-...en+new+complete+edition&qid=1625842764&sr=8-1


If anyone can find that on the U.S. Amazon site, please post it.


----------



## Rmathuln

SixFootScowl said:


> If anyone can find that on the U.S. Amazon site, please post it.


Not there yet.
Only found on Amazon.it at this point.


----------



## Itullian

https://www.amazon.com/BTHVN-2020-B...plete+beethoven&qid=1625851213&s=music&sr=1-9

I think this is it.


----------



## Rmathuln

Itullian said:


> https://www.amazon.com/BTHVN-2020-B...plete+beethoven&qid=1625851213&s=music&sr=1-9
> 
> I think this is it.


That's the BIG set from DG in 2020.

This is a scaled down version with no alternative versions or historical recordings, and more compact packaging.


----------



## Chilham

Haydn: Symphony Nos. 6 "Le Matin", 7 "Le Midi" & 8 "Le Soir"

Mozart: Serenade No. 6 in D Major, K. 239 "Serenata Notturna"

Giovanni Antonini

Il Giardino Armonico


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rmathuln said:


> That's the BIG set from DG in 2020.
> 
> This is a scaled down version with no alternative versions or historical recordings, and more compact packaging.


Not bad though at 123 disks. My Beethoven set is something like 87 disks.


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.eloquenceclassics.com/releases/igor-markevitch-the-deutsche-grammophon-legacy/


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.eloquenceclassics.com/releases/igor-markevitch-the-philips-legacy/


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.eloquenceclassics.com/releases/anthony-collins-complete-decca-recordings/


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.eloquenceclassics.com/releases/lindsay-string-quartet-beethoven-complete-string-quartets/


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.eloquenceclassics.com/releases/lindsay-string-quartet-bartok-string-quartets-nos-1-6/


----------



## CnC Bartok

Chilham said:


> Haydn: Symphony Nos. 6 "Le Matin", 7 "Le Midi" & 8 "Le Soir"
> 
> Mozart: Serenade No. 6 in D Major, K. 239 "Serenata Notturna"
> 
> Giovanni Antonini
> 
> Il Giardino Armonico


It's very much up to the standards of the earlier releases. Got my copy this morning. Wonderful (but then again these three Symphonies are wonderful anyway!)


----------



## Rmathuln

Rmathuln said:


>


New picture today.


----------



## Granate

Eine Alpensinfonie & Bruckner Norrington- August 13th
Schubert Symphonies - August 27th
Karl Böhm Decca & Philips - September 17th


----------



## CnC Bartok

Another new release to thoroughly thoroughly thoroughly recommend:


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Granate

Release Date: 17th Sep 2021



30 CDs
Release Date: 27th Aug 2021


















60CDs
Release Date: 3rd Sep 2021


----------



## Granate

LP edition from 1988 performance
Release Date: 3rd Sep 2021

*Bruckner: Symphony No.6*
Markus Poschner & Bruckner Orchester Linz
Capriccio
Release Date: 3rd Sep 2021










Javier Camarena 
Chorus Santa Cecilia, Concertgebouworkest, Antonio Pappano
Release Date: 10th Sep 2021


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 157822


Schumann: Arabeske, Kreisleriana & Fantasie

Stephen Hough (piano)

Out early September


----------



## jambo

Georges Cziffra - The Complete Studio Recordings 1956-1986
41 CDs
29/10/2021


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 157922

Bach.
Out October 8th


----------



## Rogerx

Out October 8th


----------



## mc2

*Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Farewell from Zurich - Mozart & Beethoven*









Label: Prospero Classical
CD Set: 2CD
Product Number: PROSP0020
Release Date: 3rd Sep. 2021
https://prospero-classical.com/album/nikolaus-harnoncourt-farewell-from-zurich/


----------



## Rogerx

Out early October


----------



## mc2

*Beethoven Sym. 3 & 6 : Klemperer / Philadelphia O (1962)*









Label: Tobu Recordings (Japan)
CD Set: 2CD
Product Number: TBRQ9006
Release Date: 31th Aug. 2021
Recoding; Academy of Music, Philadelphia, 19th Oct. 1962, Stereo (live)

* In September last year, the label released recordings of the 27th October (Egmont, Brahms 3rd and Schumann 4th) and 2nd November (Brandenburg 1st, Mozart 41st and Beethoven 7th) concerts, but the 19th October concert was not released on CD due to problems with the sound quality of the orchestra's archival recordings. According to HMV Japan, this time the CD is from the University of Pennsylvania archive.


----------



## FrankinUsa

Thank you for the info. I’ve seen a lot of Tower Records Japan SACDs but I had major questions of the quality in terms of the sources. Apparently one source is directly from Warner Records. Does the booklet say who did the SACD remastering although many of these booklets are written. As far as I know,Warner Music is not doing anything in the SACD/DSD area.


----------



## mc2

FrankinUsa said:


> Thank you for the info. I've seen a lot of Tower Records Japan SACDs but I had major questions of the quality in terms of the sources. Apparently one source is directly from Warner Records. Does the booklet say who did the SACD remastering although many of these booklets are written. As far as I know,Warner Music is not doing anything in the SACD/DSD area.


Tower Records Japan's series of SACD hybrid discs of analog stereo recordings from Warner/EMI catalog, entitled "Definition Series", has had 37 releases to date (a few titles/sets in each release cycle).

According to the Tower's blurb, all of them are provided by Warner Classics in the form of data newly - except that a small part contains data created several years before the release - converted from the "original master tapes", which are either 96kHz/24bit or 192kHz/24bit WAV data. It seems that all of the data after the 25th release in September 2019 and some of them before that are 192 kHz/24 bit. However, although I haven't checked all of them, it appears that the remix by going back to the multi-track masters has not been done. If so, I think it would have been advertised.

It seems that the mastering engineers for the production of the hybrid discs are Atsuo Fujita, an ex-Toshiba EMI, or the late Kazuie Sugimoto, an ex-Japan Victor.

https://tower.jp/article/campaign/2016/02/25/02 | Definition Series (SACD Hybrid) - TOWER RECORDS ONLINE (in Japanese)

It has a very high quality digipak package that basically reproduces the original design sleeve, but as you know, it is very expensive. Limited Edition. The following is the _Richter Piano Concertos (1969-79)_ (4 SACD hybrid discs) released on 30th July 2021.


----------



## jegreenwood

Do you know how they compare to the Signature Series released about a decade ago?

https://www.discogs.com/label/758522-Signature-Collection


----------



## mc2

*Richter's EMI Piano Concertos SACD (& Stereo Sound's Single Layer SACD + CD, 2CD set)*

I hadn't checked it out, but for your information, here's the website, whose article mentions a comparison with other SACD reissues, including the Signature Series. (Unfortunately, it's a machine translation of Japanese.)

https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=ja&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fclassicalcd.la.coocan.jp%2Fetcetera%2F202108.htm%23202108011 | Classical Music CD Chatter (August 2021) - Classical CD Information & Reviews

* The machine translated "sound master specifications" refers to a "specification" developed by Sony called "Onsho Shiyou [Literally, Sound Master Specification]", which prints a special green ink on the label side to minimise the diffuse reflection of the laser beam.









By the way, although this is about Deutsche Grammophon, the following was also reissued by Stereo Sound, a Japanese audio equipment magazines publisher on 22 March 2021.










Double disc set with SACD single layer and regular CD. In addition, the mastering is stated to be a flat transfer or direct transfer with no alterations to the sound. Therefore, since no noise countermeasures are taken too, the users are alerted that especially in the second movement, loud noises are always heard throughout. The mastering engineer is Jonathan Stokes (Classic Sound Ltd. UK).

Limited Edition. Available only from the Stereo Sound Store (online) and some audio equipment shops. For users who want to get closer to the sound of the master tape, it might be worth spending ¥5500 including tax (about $50) plus shipping.

https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=ja&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.stereosound-store.jp%2Ffs%2Fssstore%2Frs_sacd%2F3414 | Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No.1 (Single Layer SACD+CD, 2CD set) SSHRS-053/054 SACD Stereo Sound Store (Google Translate)


----------



## mc2

mc2 said:


> It seems that all of the data after the 25th release in September 2019 and some of them before that are 192 kHz/24 bit.


the 25th release in September 2019 -> the 30th release in July 2020


----------



## Granate

Out October 8th


















Out September 17th


----------



## starthrower

The Michael Gielen set looks interesting! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mc2

*Arvo Pärt - Passio (SACD Hybrid)*










Label: BIS
Catalog Number: BIS-2612
Release Date: 3rd September 2021
https://bis.se/performers/helsinki-chamber-choir/arvo-part-passio | BIS Records - Arvo Pärt - Passio


----------



## mc2

*Celibidache / French National Radio Orchestra : INA Complete Live Recordings (4SACD)*










Label: Altus (Japan)
Catalog Number: ALTSA441
CD Set: 4SACD Single Layer
Recording time: 219min / 200min / 216min / 161min
Release Date: 20th Sep. 2021
Recoding: Theatre des Champs-Elysées, Paris, in 1973/74, Stereo (live)

Previously released individually on CD and SACD single layer, and subsequently as a 14CD set. The concertos with Michelangeli, Fournier and Argerich, which were well known on bootlegs, and so on are also included. According to the distributor's website below, announced as newly re-mastered in 2021 with 'Altus' new "High Sampling Overtone" technology'.

As for this technology, Altus claimed on the February 2020 release of the Brahms cycle and Bruckner 4th & 5th by Kempe and the Munich Philharmonic that it would restore the lost overtones, as opposed to enhancing the high frequencies with equalisation. I think that reissue at that time were generally well received.

However, the specification of the sound sources provided by INA (Institut national de l'audiovisuel/National Audiovisual Institute, France) is apparently not clarified this time either. Limited Edition.

https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https://www.kinginternational.co.jp/genre/altsa-441/
ALTSA-441 - Celibidacke INA Complete Live Recordings - King International [Google Translate]


----------



## starthrower

55 discs


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Böhm - Complete Decca & Philips Recordings

Release Date: 17th Sep 2021

No more info as yet .


----------



## akebergv

Rogerx said:


> Karl Böhm - Complete Decca & Philips Recordings
> 
> Release Date: 17th Sep 2021
> 
> No more info as yet .


Karl Böhm - Complete Decca & Philips Recordings

38 CDs, 1 Blu-ray Audio

1.CD Mozart: Symphonien Nr. 34, 36, 38 (Wiener Philharmoniker)
2.CD Mozart: Requiem KV 626 (Annelies Burmeister, Wolfgang Windgassen, Theo Adam, Gustav Neidlinger); Symphonien Nr. 26 & 32 (Concertgebouw Orchestra)
3.CD Mozart: Klavierkonzert Nr. 27 (Backhaus, Wiener Philharmoniker); Beethoven: Chorfantasie op. 80 (Hans Richter-Haaser, Teresa Stich Randall, Judith Hellwig, Hilde Rössel-Majdan, Anton Dermota, Erich Majkut, Paul Schöffler, Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Symphoniker)
4.CD Mozart: Symphonien Nr. 39-41 (Wiener Philharmoniker)
5.CD Beethoven: Klavierkonzerte Nr. 1 & 3 (Friedrich Gulda, Wilhelm Backhaus, Wiener Philharmoniker)
6.CD Beethoven: Symphonie Nr. 8; Schubert: Symphonien Nr. 5 & 8 (Wiener Philharmoniker)
7.CD Beethoven: Symphonie Nr. 9 (Teresa Stich-Randall Orchestra, Hilde Rössel-Majdan, Anton Dermota, Paul Schöffler, Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Symphoniker)
8./9.CD Brahms: Klavierkonzerte Nr. 1 & 2 (Wilhelm Backhaus, Wiener Philharmoniker)
10.CD Brahms: Symphonie Nr. 3; Weber: Euryanthe-Ouvertüre; Preciosa-Ouvertüre; Oberon-Ouvertüre; Peter Schmoll und seine Nachbarn-Ouvertüre (Wiener Philharmoniker)
11./12.CD Bruckner: Symphonien Nr. 3 & 4 (Wiener Philharmoniker)
13.CD Strauss: Tod und Verklärung (Concertgebouw Orchestra); 4 Letzte Lieder (Lisa Della Casa, Wiener Philharmoniker)
14.CD "Anton Dermota Recital" - Arien & Lieder von Mozart, Strauss, Schumann, Wolf / "Paul Schöffler Recital" - Arien von Mozart, Strauss, Wagner (Hilde Dermota, Wiener Philharmoniker)
15./16.CD Mozart: Die Zauberflöte (Hilde Gueden, Emmy Loose, Leopold Simoneau, Walter Berry, Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Philharmoniker)
17.-19.CD Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (Sena Jurinac, Rita Streich, Walter Berry, Christa Ludwig, Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Symphoniker)
20./21.CD Mozart: Cosi fan tutte (Lisa della Casa, Christa Ludwig, Emmy Loose, Anton Dermota, Erich Kunz, Paul Schöffler, Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Philharmoniker)
22./23.CD J. Strauss II: Die Fledermaus (Gundula Janowitz, Renate Holm, Wolfgang Windgassen, Waldemar Kmentt, Eberhard Wächter, Heinz Holecek,
Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Philharmoniker)
24.-26.CD Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten (Hans Hopf, Leonie Rysanek, Elisabeth Hongen, Paul Schöffler, , Christel Goltz, Wiener Staatsopernorchester, Wiener Philharmoniker)
27.-38.CD Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (Birgit Nilsson, Annelies Burmeister, Wolfgang Windgassen, Theo Adam, Gustav Neidlinger, Leonie Rysanek, Josef Greindl, Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele)
+Blu-ray Audio 24bit / 96kHz - Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele / 1966 / 1967)

Artists: Annelies Burmeister, Wolfgang Windgassen, Theo Adam, Gustav Neidlinger, Hans Richter-Haaser, Judith Hellwig, Hilde Rössel-Majdan, Anton Dermota, Erich Majkut, Paul Schöffler, Friedrich Gulda, Wilhelm Backhaus, Hilde Dermota, Emmy Loose, Leopold Simoneau, Walter Berry, Sena Jurinac, Rita Streich, Christa Ludwig, Erich Kunz, Gundula Janowitz, Renate Holm, Waldemar Kmentt, Heinz Holecek, Hans Hopf, Leonie Rysanek, Christel Goltz, Birgit Nilsson, Josef Greindl, Wiener Philharmoniker, Concertgebouw Orchestra, Wiener Symphoniker, Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele, Karl Böhm


----------



## Ras

A new recording of Bach's Brandenburg Concertos by the Akademy of Ancient Music, Berlin with Faust and Tamestit on Harmonia Mundi:

















There is also a new CD in the series of Haydn Symphonies with The Heidelberg Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)
Out October 22th


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## CnC Bartok

The excellent Haydn/Thomas Fey series with the Heidelberg Sinfoniker seems to be continuing with Johannes Klumpp taking the helm.

I'm interested, but am struggling to find a tip-top work among those on this release....


----------



## Itullian

Any Boulez fans out there?


----------



## starthrower

Release date is tomorrow! 9/17/21
https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...ZK8CYF0N*MTYzMTgyMzUzNi4xLjAuMTYzMTgyMzUzNi4w


----------



## Rmathuln

*https://www.amazon.de/-/en/dp/B09FZCNS3K/*

Release Date in Europe 11/26/2021


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach: Goldberg-Variationen BWV 988

Out 26.11.2021


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Ras

Jeremy Denk playing Mozart's piano concertos 20 and 25 + the Rondo in A minor:









Bach: Sonatas for Violin and harpsichord --- I received complaints when I posted this on another forum without warning the reader that the harpsichord part is played on piano:
(But actually I think it's quite rare that this repertoire is recorded on modern instruments?)
It's on Decca - Bahrami has recorded loads of Bach for Decca - it looks more and more like a complete cycle of Bach's music with keyboard parts):


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B09HLW6FL3/


----------



## mc2

*Fabio Biondi / Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin (2CD)*









Label: naïve
Release Date: early in Nov. 2021
Recoding: June 2020
KKC-4297 | Bach: Unaccompanied Sonatas & Partitas (All Songs) | King International [Google Translate]


----------



## Rogerx

'round Midnight

Quatuor Ebène (string quartet)
Out October 15th


----------



## Chatellerault

With this seventh 2CD volume, Francesco Tasini terminates the recording of the Alessandro Scarlatti's opera omnia for keyboard, that is completed in parallel with the printed edition also by Tasini.


----------



## Chatellerault

Bach: The Art of Life

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Release Date: 8th Oct 2021
DG 4838530

Tracks:

Bach, J S: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080 (Contrapunctus 14 completed by Trifonov)
Bach, J S: Polonaises, BWV Anh.
Bach, J C: Harpsichord Sonata, Op. 17 No. 5
Bach, W F: Polonaise F. 12 no. 8
Bach, C P E: Clavier‐Sonaten und freie Fantasien nebst einigen Rondos, Wq59
and other short pieces


----------



## Itullian

The new Buchbinder live cycle is out, and it sounds great.


----------



## wkasimer

Itullian said:


> The new Buchbinder live cycle is out, and it sounds great.


I agree - and it's dirt cheap!


----------



## Itullian

wkasimer said:


> I agree - and it's dirt cheap!


It's fantastic!!!! I bought a second copy!!


----------



## SixFootScowl

wkasimer said:


> I agree - and it's dirt cheap!


Huh? Where? I am seeing the cheapest on Amazon or Ebay is a hundred dollars! Either this is such an awesome set that $100 is dirt cheap, or it is on sale somewhere, pray tell where.

Ok $48 on Presto is much better, but still out of my price range. 
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8933513--the-complete-beethoven-piano-sonatas


----------



## Itullian

29 dollars on Amazon


----------



## wkasimer

SixFootScowl said:


> Huh? Where? I am seeing the cheapest on Amazon or Ebay is a hundred dollars! Either this is such an awesome set that $100 is dirt cheap, or it is on sale somewhere, pray tell where.


Here you go:

https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Beethoven-Piano-Sonatas-Salzburg/dp/B0948BV2M6


----------



## SixFootScowl

wkasimer said:


> Here you go:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Beethoven-Piano-Sonatas-Salzburg/dp/B0948BV2M6


Ah yes, that is much better. I guess I did a poor searching job when I looked it up because I got this:
https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Beethoven-Piano-Sonatas-UHQCD/dp/B097X5RG9G/

Next question. Is this the same recordings?
If so, $23 new: https://www.amazon.com/Sonata-Legacy-Rudolf-Buchbinder/dp/B08F719FN3/


----------



## Itullian

SixFootScowl said:


> Ah yes, that is much better. I guess I did a poor searching job when I looked it up because I got this:
> https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Beethoven-Piano-Sonatas-UHQCD/dp/B097X5RG9G/
> 
> Next question. Is this the same recordings?
> If so, $23 new: https://www.amazon.com/Sonata-Legacy-Rudolf-Buchbinder/dp/B08F719FN3/


No, the RCA is an earlier set. It's good too, nut i think the new one is even better.


----------



## Eramire156

*On dvd*

* Ludwig van Beethoven: Streichquartette Nr.1-16*









https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/saemtliche-streichquartette/hnum/10727032


----------



## Josquin13

I just listened to Buchbinder's live Hammerclavier from Salzburg, and am impressed. I don't think all that many pianists understand this difficult sonata with a similar degree of depth and insight. It strikes me as a level of playing that only comes from living with this music for decades,






Thanks for mentioning the set, & that it's presently such a bargain on Amazon.


----------



## Bogdan

Josquin13 said:


> I just listened to Buchbinder's live Hammerclavier from Salzburg, and am impressed. I don't think all that many pianists understand this difficult sonata with a similar degree of depth and insight. It strikes me as a level of playing that only comes from living with this music for decades,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for mentioning the set, & that it's presently such a bargain on Amazon.


These have been available for a while on DVD/Blu-ray, they just put them on CD now.


----------



## wkasimer

Bogdan said:


> These have been available for a while on DVD/Blu-ray, they just put them on CD now.


True. I've never watched them, but the Fanfare reviewer suggested that Buchbinder's grimaces and other facial tics and twitches were offputting enough that one should listen and not watch....


----------



## mc2

*Beethoven Ninth - Furtwängler / Bayreuther Festspielhaus, 1951 (SACD Hybrid)*









Label: BIS
Catalog Number: BISSA9060
Release Date: 20th, Dec. 2021

This all-too-famous "live" performance of the Ninth Symphony recorded by EMI was later released on CD by ORFEO in 2007 from another source recorded and archived by Bayerischer Rundfunk. It differed in some parts from the EMI recording, suggesting that the EMI version was compiled from multiple performances. In addition, however, some also pointed out that the Bayerischer version might have been another performance Schwarzkopf had mentioned, a pass-through performance during dress rehearsal.

On the other hand, the new version, according to HMV Japan's blurb, is the complete 85 minutes of the program broadcast by Sveriges Radio, from the opening announcement in German, English and Swedish, the conductor's appearance on the stage, and the final two and a half minutes of cheering and applause, to the announcement of the end of the program, all on one disc (!) without any cuts. BIS CEO Robert von Bahr said that the sound was not bad, better than expected.


----------



## akebergv

A new Mariss Jansons box to be released on November 5:


----------



## wkasimer

akebergv said:


> A new Mariss Jansons box to be released on November 5:
> 
> View attachment 160156
> 
> View attachment 160157


That looks like a great set, but I hate that format.


----------



## Helgi

Yeah, these are ridiculous. Even if you get rid of the box itself, you're stuck with that jumbo booklet.

Pricey as well!



> Slipcase in LP format with 4 sections for the discs. The mini LP sleeves all have the original covers on the front. On top there is a 72-page booklet in LP format.


Mini LP sleeves for recordings released between 2003-2019?


----------



## Rogerx

Essential Beethoven - The New Complete Essential Edition

95 CD'S
Out : October 22th


----------



## bavlf

Helgi said:


> Yeah, these are ridiculous. Even if you get rid of the box itself, you're stuck with that jumbo booklet.
> 
> Pricey as well!
> 
> Mini LP sleeves for recordings released between 2003-2019?


A consequence of the fool vinyl mania and those who feed it 


Rogerx said:


> Essential Beethoven - The New Complete Essential Edition
> 
> 95 CD'S
> Out : October 22th


A treasure in CD and the right packaging


----------



## Biffo

Helgi said:


> Yeah, these are ridiculous. Even if you get rid of the box itself, you're stuck with that jumbo booklet.
> 
> Pricey as well!
> 
> Mini LP sleeves for recordings released between 2003-2019?


I have just bought the Jansons/Concertgebouw Radio Recordings 1990-2014 box. So far very pleased with it - interesting, varied repertoire. Also, sensible format.


----------



## wkasimer

Biffo said:


> I have just bought the Jansons/Concertgebouw Radio Recordings 1990-2014 box. So far very pleased with it - interesting, varied repertoire. Also, sensible format.


Never mind....I misread the above post.


----------



## Mathias Broucek

Biffo said:


> I have just bought the Jansons/Concertgebouw Radio Recordings 1990-2014 box. So far very pleased with it - interesting, varied repertoire. Also, sensible format.


I have that set too. Good repertoire, playing and recording. The Haitink (RIP) equivalent is also good if you can find a copy


----------



## apricissimus

Helgi said:


> Yeah, these are ridiculous. Even if you get rid of the box itself, you're stuck with that jumbo booklet.
> 
> Pricey as well!
> 
> Mini LP sleeves for recordings released between 2003-2019?


I think calling them "mini-LP sleeves" is a way to make plain, low-cost cardboard sleeves sound nicer.


----------



## Ganz Allein

Rogerx said:


> Essential Beethoven - The New Complete Essential Edition
> 
> 95 CD'S
> Out : October 22th


Ugh why is it always so difficult to find out what the contents are of boxes like this?? Just tell me what pieces are included and who performed them!!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ganz Allein said:


> Ugh why is it always so difficult to find out what the contents are of boxes like this?? Just tell me what pieces are included and who performed them!!


Have you tried to look it up at the DG site? There may be some other sites that list out the contents too. Yes, it is frustrating. A link to the contents would be nice.


----------



## apricissimus

SixFootScowl said:


> Have you tried to look it up at the DG site? There may be some other sites that list out the contents too. Yes, it is frustrating. A link to the contents would be nice.


The page below has a track listing:

https://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/catalogue/products/beethoven-the-new-complete-edition-4944

You have to click through into each CD.

A broader and much less detailed description of the contents can be found at the link below (could be useful if you want to get a general sense of what's on the recordings):

https://store.deutschegrammophon.co...lete-essential-edition-ltd-boxset-/index.html


----------



## wkasimer

SixFootScowl said:


> Have you tried to look it up at the DG site? There may be some other sites that list out the contents too. Yes, it is frustrating. A link to the contents would be nice.


I can't seem to get to the DG site (probably blocked by the fascist IT people at my workplace), but Amazon Germany sort of lists contents:

https://www.amazon.de/Essential-Beethoven-New-Complete/dp/B0979TL3TJ

No doubt there are lots of great recordings, but I surely don't need this.

BTW, that Klee recording of Christus am Olberg, with James King, is superb.


----------



## premont

Rogerx said:


> Essential Beethoven - The New Complete Essential Edition
> 
> 95 CD'S
> Out : October 22th


This isn't but "old wine in new bottles".


----------



## jegreenwood

premont said:


> This isn't but "old wine in new bottles".


The title seems strange - how can it be both complete and essential. To me, "essential" means only the important works.


----------



## SixFootScowl

jegreenwood said:


> The title seems strange - how can it be both complete and essential. To me, "essential" means only the important works.


I suppose to the total Beethoven freak, all his works are essential.


----------



## wkasimer

SixFootScowl said:


> I suppose to the total Beethoven freak, all his works are essential.


I suspect that even Beethoven himself would have disagreed.


----------



## Ganz Allein

Thanks for the link to the German store, Apricissimus! That was pretty much what I wanted, although I still wish they would specify who's conducting each symphony. I find the click-through-each-cd format of the American DG site obnoxious - I just want to know what works are included and who the performers are, not see each individual movement listed out! Often the Presto site will have what I want, but that can be hit or miss, too.


----------



## Itullian

December release


----------



## HenryPenfold

https://www.pristineclassical.com/products/paco18

Pristine Classical have remastered in 24-Bit Hi-Res FLAC, the Karajan 1952 Bayreuth Tristan Und Isolde with Martha Mödl and Ramón Vinay in the title roles.

I'm slightly frustrated that I didn't know this was coming because only a few weeks ago I bought the United Classics CDs which sound a bit rough. I could have used the money towards the €45 euro asking-price for the new set.


----------



## Itullian

HenryPenfold said:


> https://www.pristineclassical.com/products/paco18
> 
> Pristine Classical have remastered in 24-Bit Hi-Res FLAC, the Karajan 1952 Bayreuth Tristan Und Isolde with Martha Mödl and Ramón Vinay in the title roles.
> 
> I'm slightly frustrated that I didn't know this was coming because only a few weeks ago I bought the United Classics CDs which sound a bit rough. I could have used the money towards the €45 euro asking-price for the new set.


Yeah, and from the looks of it they still split the first Act between discs when they didn't have too. :scold: Not buying.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Itullian said:


> Yeah, and from the looks of it they still split the first Act between discs when they didn't have too. :scold: Not buying.


Bad split on act 1 and for the sake of 5 minutes. Not good for cd buyers.

I'm not affected as I only want downloads


----------



## Bogdan

HenryPenfold said:


> https://www.pristineclassical.com/products/paco18
> 
> Pristine Classical have remastered in 24-Bit Hi-Res FLAC, the Karajan 1952 Bayreuth Tristan Und Isolde with Martha Mödl and Ramón Vinay in the title roles.
> 
> I'm slightly frustrated that I didn't know this was coming because only a few weeks ago I bought the United Classics CDs which sound a bit rough. I could have used the money towards the €45 euro asking-price for the new set.


I'd choose the Orfeo release of this over the Pristine, and it's cheaper too!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bogdan said:


> I'd choose the Orfeo release of this over the Pristine, and it's cheaper too!


I've heard the Orfeo, but not the Pristine, so I can't judge objectively like you have. What's the Pristine recording like, and in what way is the Orfeo better?


----------



## Mandryka

Itullian said:


> December release


Contents here

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...sis-complete-philips-recordings/hnum/10686774

The Beethoven and Mozart are worth hearing. The AoF and Chopin are not totally without curiosity value, some people may enjoy them, the rest I don't think I've heard.


----------



## Kreisler jr

The Beethoven is one of my favorite one-disc-recitals and expecially op.2/1 and op.10/1 among my 1-3 favorite recordings of the pieces and it's pity that Kocsis did not record more Beethoven (there is a little more from live concerts, incl. op.111 but not a lot). The Mozart concerti are also very good. Kocsis recorded 3 or 4 earlier discs on hungaroton (sorted by keys, e.g. both A major concertos on one disc) but the sound and orchestral contribution of the Philips disc is better and there is little or no overlap,

I have not heard the Bach or Chopin. I have the Debussy/Ravel (no études and no Ravel solo, unfortunately), Liszt Années, 2/3 of Rachmaninoff and some of the Bartok, all of which seems very good (but except Bartok concerti it's not music I know all that well and even less have strong opinions about) but all this has been easily available in separate issues I think.


----------



## wkasimer

Mandryka said:


> Contents here
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...sis-complete-philips-recordings/hnum/10686774
> 
> The Beethoven and Mozart are worth hearing. The AoF and Chopin are not totally without curiosity value, some people may enjoy them, the rest I don't think I've heard.


The Rachmaninoff concerti are also excellent.


----------



## Bogdan

HenryPenfold said:


> I've heard the Orfeo, but not the Pristine, so I can't judge objectively like you have. What's the Pristine recording like, and in what way is the Orfeo better?


The tonal balance seems more natural to me on the Orfeo (who presumably is a transfer of the master tape), and the voices also sound more upfront and immediate. Obviously the Pristine fake stereo may have something to do with it.


----------



## wkasimer

Re the 1952 Karajan Tristan:



HenryPenfold said:


> in what way is the Orfeo better?


For starters, it's an official issue sourced from the original broadcast tapes. I have no way of knowing, but unless Pristine claims otherwise, I suspect that they simply copied the Orfeo release, or some other issue of this performance, and tarted it up. I guess that's fine if you like that sort of thing, and aren't concerned about questionable ethics.


----------



## HenryPenfold

wkasimer said:


> Re the 1952 Karajan Tristan:
> 
> For starters, it's an official issue sourced from the original broadcast tapes. I have no way of knowing, but unless Pristine claims otherwise, I suspect that they simply copied the Orfeo release, or some other issue of this performance, and tarted it up. I guess that's fine if you like that sort of thing, and aren't concerned about questionable ethics.


Ah, you were being emotional.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bogdan said:


> The tonal balance seems more natural to me on the Orfeo (who presumably is a transfer of the master tape), and the voices also sound more upfront and immediate. Obviously the Pristine fake stereo may have something to do with it.


Fake? It's a recording. The whole thing is fake!!!


----------



## Bogdan

HenryPenfold said:


> Fake? It's a recording. The whole thing is fake!!!


When you take a mono recording and send some stuff to one channel and other stuff to the other it's fake stereo, as opposed to real stereo recorded with at least 2 microphones.


----------



## Chatellerault

On 24 October 2021, the pioneering contemporary composer Sofia Gubaidulina celebrates her 90th birthday. Deutsche Grammophon is marking the occasion by releasing the world premiere recordings of three substantial late works [...]
DG's new album is set for international release on 22 October and features performances directed by a conductor with whom Gubaidulina has forged a hugely productive relationship in recent years: Andris Nelsons. Together, he and the Leipzig Gewandhausorchester present her latest violin concerto, Dialog: Ich und Du (2018), with soloist Vadim Repin, and the orchestral works The Wrath of God (2019) and The Light of the End (2003). The album honours the remarkable achievements of a composer whose creative powers show no sign of waning.
[...] "The task of music," she notes, "is to create a counter-world that points to a spiritual dimension which lies beyond everyday life."
https://www.deutschegrammophon.com/...sofia-gubaidulina-on-her-90th-birthday-264580


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise

James Rutherford (bass), Eugene Asti (piano)

Due for release on 3rd Dec 2021


----------



## Ras

More Beethoven sonatas from Ashkar on Decca:


----------



## Ras

Rumour has it that Jordi Savall will release the rest of his complete Beethoven symphonies cycle on three CDs in January:


----------



## mc2

*Tower Records x Sony Classical "Ultimate SACD Hybrid Collection" Part 9*

Release Date: 15th Dec. 2021
DSD remastered in 2021 by Andreas K. Meyer (Meyer Media LLC). Limited Edition.

*Dmitri Mitropoulos / New York Philharmonic : Stereo Sessions 1957-1958 (3SACD Hybrid)*









Catalogue Number: SICC10383

*Complete CBS Sessions 1968 : Rudolf Kempe / Munich Philharmonic, Nelson Freire (P) (3SACD Hybrid)*









Catalogue Number: SICC10379

*R. Strauss Eine Alpensinfonie : Rudolf Kempe / Royal Philharmonic (SACD Hybrid)*









Catalogue Number: SICC10382
Label: RCA Red Seal
This was recorded at Kingsway Hall, London, and the recording engineer was Kenneth E. Wilkinson of Decca.


----------



## Rogerx

68 CDs + 2 DVD Videos
Out now


----------



## Knorf

Do I need this giant Jansons box?

I mean...

Yeah, I do.


----------



## Rogerx

Did we say you must buy it? :angel:
Glad you do, I am still on the fench.


----------



## Rogerx

Out Jan 7 2022


----------



## Kiki

Knorf said:


> Do I need this giant Jansons box?
> 
> I mean...
> 
> Yeah, I do.


I have got most of the discs that I want from this set already. Now it includes some "FIRST RELEASES" that were/are not available previously/separately, e.g. the Mahler 6 and 8. This is frustrating. Even if I won the lottery I would not want to buy a 68-CD set for two works. I hope these first releases wil be made available separately.

P.S. Allow me to be pedantic: Some of those designated "FIRST RELEASE" are definitely not first releases, e.g. the Mahler 3, the Mozart Requiem; unless they are talking about first releases on CD excluding digital. Cheeky.


----------



## Shea82821

View attachment 161323


At last available! May have only waited a week for this, but it's almost felt like twice that. I know what symphonic cycle I'll be listening to next.


----------



## Ras

This has just been released:


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Thanks for that. If the sonata is the only work on the CD it's very short measure indeed, but it's such a glorious piece that it would still be worth it if the performance is sufficiently stellar. Must investigate.


----------



## jambo

Animal the Drummer said:


> Thanks for that. If the sonata is the only work on the CD it's very short measure indeed, but it's such a glorious piece that it would still be worth it if the performance is sufficiently stellar. Must investigate.


It's a digital only release, a preview of their album being released next year



> Released digitally today, it will also form part of a full album from Wang, Capuçon and clarinettist Andreas Ottensamer to follow next October, on which it will be coupled with Brahms's Cello Sonata No. 1 and Clarinet Trio.


Press Release


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Neville Marriner - Haydn: Symphonies
15 cd's
coming soon


----------



## mc2

*Clemens Krauss - Complete Decca Recordings (16CD)*






Label: DECCA - Eloquence Classics (Australia)
Catalog Number: 4841704
Release Date: 30th, Dec. 2021
Newly remastered.

Clemens Krauss - Complete Decca Recordings - Eloquence Classics


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 - The 3 Versions

Bamberger Symphoniker, Jakub Hruša
Out December 3th

For the die hard Bruckner fans


----------



## Rogerx

Nightscapes for Harp

Magdalena Hoffman (harp)
Out Januari 2022


----------



## Rogerx

Orchestral Works - The Strauss Project (Andris Nelsons)

An alpine symphony; Symphonic Fantasy from Die Frau ohne Schatten; Don Quixote; 4 symphonic interludes from Intermezzo; Death and transfiguration; Sinfonia domestica; A heroic life; Macbeth; From Italy; Burlesque in D minor for piano & orchestra; Dance of the Seven Veils from Salome; Don juan; Thus spoke zarathustra; Metamorphosen for 23 solo strings; Festive prelude for organ & orchestra for the inauguration of the Wiener Konzerthaus on October 19, 1913; Till Eulenspiegel; Love scene from distress; The Rosenkavalier concert suite for orchestra: Schlagoberswalzer from Schlagobers

Artists: Yo-Yo Ma, Yuja Wang, Michael Schönheit,

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons

Out: 26.4.2022


----------



## Rogerx

Neujahrskonzert 2022 der Wiener Philharmoniker Daniel Barenboim
CD 1-14-2020
LP 1-28-2020
DVD 1-28-2022


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Neujahrskonzert 2022 der Wiener Philharmoniker Daniel Barenboim
> CD 1-14-2020
> LP 1-28-2020
> DVD 1-28-2022


That is so beautiful.

Amazing how man, architecture and music can come together to be so exhilarating and rewarding.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Josquin13

Itullian said:


>


Box sets of both the operas & orchestral music! All I can say is, it's about time!


----------



## Rogerx

Itullian said:


>


This one is already in the opera section. :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: 3 Sonatas

Michael Collins (clarinet), Stephen Hough (piano)

Out 07-01-2022



Purcell: Fantazias

Chelys Consort of Viols

Out 07-01-2022


----------



## Rogerx

Original cover, no public again this year.


----------



## Bogdan

Out January 14.


----------



## Rogerx

John Williams: The Berlin Concert

Berliner Philharmoniker John Williams

Out Feb 4 2022


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/deluxe-edition-vol-1/hnum/10298043

Vienna Philharmonic - Deluxe Edition Vol.1
With works by: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791), Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827), Franz Schubert (1797-1828), Robert Schumann (1810-1856), Johannes Brahms (1833-1897), Anton Bruckner (1824 -1896), Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904), Peter Iljitsch Tschaikowsky (1840-1893), Jean Sibelius (1865-1957), Richard Wagner (1813-1883), Gustav Mahler (1860-1911), Arnold Schönberg (1874- 1951) and others
Contributors: Alfred Brendel, Anne Sofie von Otter, Andras Schiff, Kirsten Flagstad, Thomas Quasthoff, Lisa della Casa, Anja Silja, Clifford Curzon, Wilhelm Backhaus, Friedrich Gulda, Maurizio Pollini, Nathan Milstein and others

Out 14-01


----------



## Rogerx

Zoltan Kocsis - Complete Philips Recordings

0ut 4 February 2022


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/9268516--karel-an-erl-live-recordings


----------



## Rmathuln

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/9268518--haydn-2032-vol-1-10-the-symphonies

For those of us (including me) who have chosen not to buy the high priced individual disks.

Reminds me of the partial boxes of the Suzuki Bach Cantatas.

I hope the Luz Bach Cantatas get this treatment soon too.


----------



## Rmathuln




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1-9

Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

4 DVD'S Due for release on 21st Jan 2022


----------



## Rogerx

Jessye Norman - The Complete Studio Recitals (Decca / Deutsche Grammophon / Philips)


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes-Passion BWV 245
Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner
2 CDs, 1 Blu-ray Disc

02-04-22


----------



## Rogerx

NIGHT MUSIC
Jan Lisiecki
Works by:
Mozart · Ravel
Schumann · Paderewski
February 18, 2022


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sei Solo
2 CD, CD Jewel box
Leonidas Kavakos

This title will be released on February 4, 2022.


----------



## Rogerx

*From the Eloquence site*

And as we wrap up one of Eloquence's most critically-acclaimed years of releases, here's an exclusive sneak preview of just some of the reissues planned for 2022:

- Paul Paray's complete Mercury Living Presence recordings

- Antal Doráti's complete Minneapolis and Chicago recordings on Mercury Living Presence

- Christian Ferras's complete Decca and DG recordings (including French Decca)

- Sir Adrian Boult's complete Decca recordings

- Piano boxes from Bella Davidovich and Jörg Demus

- The complete Decca recordings of the Vienna Octet, New Vienna Octet and Vienna Wind Soloists


----------



## Rogerx

Olivier Latry - Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon
With works by: Olivier Messiaen (1908-1992), Cesar Franck (1822-1890), Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750), Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791), Richard Wagner (1813-1883), Hector Berlioz (1803 -1869), Sergej Rachmaninoff (1873-1943), Serge Prokofieff (1891-1953), Franz Liszt (1811-1886), Charles Alkan (1813-1888), Thierry Escaich (born 1965), Jean-Louis Florentz (born . 1947)
Contributors: Olivier Latry, Orchester Philharmonique Royal de Liege, Pascal Rophe

10 CD'S and 1 Blue Ray audio

18.2.2022.


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> Neville Marriner - Haydn: Symphonies
> 15 cd's
> coming soon


15 CDs

Due for release on 18th Feb 2022


----------



## Rogerx

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano sobatas Nr.1-18

Elisabeth Leonskaja

18.2.2022


----------



## 96 Keys

Based on his last recording, I'm almost afraid to hear this one:










Sonata 3
Nocturnes Op 48 No 1 and Op 62 No 2
Barcarolle


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert's Winterreise t

Benjamin Appl together with James Baillieu.

will be released on 11 February 2022.


----------



## Eramire156

*PAVEL HAAS QUARTET: A new album recorded*

*
Pavel Haas Quartet with their new member Luosha Fang (viola) recorded their new, highly anticipated album within November. The new album will be featuring String Quintet No. 2 in G major, Op. 111 and Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34 by Johannes Brahms.

The new album is supposed to be released in April 2022.

*


----------



## Rogerx

EDEN

Joyce DiDonato (mezzo), Il Pomo d'Oro, Maxim Emelyanychev

Due for release on 25th Feb 2022


----------



## Rogerx

Robert Schumann and Nicolas Namoradze: Arabesque

Nicolas Namoradze
Out Jan 7th


----------



## Merl

Looks like I'm gonna have to do some more listening at the end of January and redo all my Schubert blogs. Damn! Really looking forward to this one though as the Modiglianis are a class outfit.

Format: CD
Label: MIRARE
Rel. Date: 01/21/2022
UPC: 3760127225898


----------



## Rogerx

Tormento d'amore

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Cappella Neapolitana, Antonio Florio
Due for release on 18th Feb 2022


----------



## Mandryka

96 Keys said:


> Based on his last recording, I'm almost afraid to hear this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonata 3
> Nocturnes Op 48 No 1 and Op 62 No 2
> Barcarolle


I have a recording of him playing the Chopin sonata at Castello Realle de Raconigi. I think it is poetic, to me it sounds authentic and moving, which befits romantic style I guess. It is "inner" - turbulent and complex inner states seem to be being transmitted with the music. And in some sense it is epic - big ideas, big battles, big resolutions. Pogorelich most certainly does NOT think this music was meant to be a diversion for the ladies in Chopin's partner's salon.

The third movement is interesting from the point of conception and disappointing for me from the point of view of execution. The conception is nocturnal, as if the music is another nocturne, and that sounds like a good idea. The execution seems to me to be badly sewn together - the contrast between the sections somehow not effective - you'd have to hear it to know what I mean, and of course you may hear it differently. I hope he's found a better way in the new release.

Some people think that the third sonata is poles apart from the second - that the second is a meditation on death and the third is a celebration of life. Pogorelich didn't agree at the time of that performance!

Anyway one thing is clear - Pogorelich's performance is sui generis. You have to be ready and willing to go along for the ride.


----------



## 96 Keys

Mandryka said:


> I have a recording of him playing the Chopin sonata at Castello Realle de Raconigi. I think it is poetic, to me it sounds authentic and moving, which befits romantic style I guess. It is "inner" - turbulent and complex inner states seem to be being transmitted with the music. And in some sense it is epic - big ideas, big battles, big resolutions. Pogorelich most certainly does NOT think this music was meant to be a diversion for the ladies in Chopin's partner's salon.
> 
> The third movement is interesting from the point of conception and disappointing for me from the point of view of execution. The conception is nocturnal, as if the music is another nocturne, and that sounds like a good idea. The execution seems to me to be badly sewn together - the contrast between the sections somehow not effective - you'd have to hear it to know what I mean, and of course you may hear it differently. I hope he's found a better way in the new release.
> 
> Some people think that the third sonata is poles apart from the second - that the second is a meditation on death and the third is a celebration of life. Pogorelich didn't agree at the time of that performance!
> 
> Anyway one thing is clear - Pogorelich's performance is sui generis. You have to be ready and willing to go along for the ride.


I have that recording and like it very much. It was, however, made well before he started favoring glacial tempos. It's either has a fairly short running time (roughly 45 minutes for the pieces listed) or his tempos are very slow. I guess we'll find out when it's released!


----------



## Bogdan

https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Kurt-Masur/dp/B09M8642DL/


----------



## Rogerx

J.s. Bach & Beyond: A Well-Tempered Conversation

Julien Libeer, Adam Laloum

Due for release on 14th Jan 2022
Looks vey interesting.


----------



## Chilham

Expected to be released 28 January 2022.










Haydn: Symphony No. 2, 24, 82 & 87

Giovanni Antonini, Kammerorchester Basel


----------



## Rogerx

Karel Ančerl: Live Recordings

Due for release on 28th Jan 2022

No more info , sorry


----------



## Josquin13

Dmitri Aleexev has completed his survey of Alexander Scriabin's solo piano music and Brilliant has put it all together into bargain box set. Aleexev is a very fine pianist, IMO, and from what I've heard of his Scriabin cycle it's excellent. In my view, he's a pianist that tends to get underrated. He's not a full blown late romantic, but he offers lots of poetic subtlety (& I would likewise rate his survey of Brahms Late Piano music on EMI double fforte highly, as well):






Interestingly, the set is currently less expensive on Presto Classical than Amazon US (it seems this is a trend of late for new releases...),

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/9265422--scriabin-complete-piano-music

https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Pia...sprefix=alexeev+dmitri+scriabin,aps,79&sr=8-1

Here are some of the individual parts to his survey, which uniformly received strong reviews (5 stars in Diapason, etc.):

https://www.amazon.com/Scriabin-Com...sprefix=alexeev+dmitri+scriabin,aps,79&sr=8-2
https://www.amazon.com/Scriabin-Com...sprefix=alexeev+dmitri+scriabin,aps,79&sr=8-4
https://www.amazon.com/Mazurkas-Poe...sprefix=alexeev+dmitri+scriabin,aps,79&sr=8-6


----------



## Rogerx

Adolphe Adam (1803-1856) 
La Jolie Fille de Grand (Ballettmusik)
Queensland Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Mogrelia

Out 28-01-20222


----------



## Rogerx

Jessye Norman sings Strauss: Five Songs & Salome

Jessye Norman (soprano), London Philharmonic Orchestra, Klaus Tennstedt

Due for release on 14th Jan 2022


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations

Jean Rondeau (harpsichord)

2 CDs

Due for release on 11th Feb 2022


----------



## Rogerx

Ernest Ansermet - The Stereo Years (Decca Edition)
With works by: Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750), Joseph Haydn (1732-1809), Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837), Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791), Robert Schumann (1810-1856), Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741), Leopold Mozart (1719-1787), Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827), Carl Maria von Weber (1786-1826), Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy (1809-1847), Franz Schubert (1797-1828), Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)

88 CDs

Out 18-02-2022


----------



## Kiki

Rogerx said:


> Karel Ančerl: Live Recordings
> 
> Due for release on 28th Jan 2022
> 
> No more info , sorry


From Supraphon's site - https://www.supraphon.com/album/670253-karel-ancerl-live-recordings

Can't find any recording dates. Boo! Boo!

*W. A. Mozart* 
*Adagio in E major for Violin and Orchestra, K 261, 
Violin Concerto No. 5 in A major, K 219, 
Concerto for Flute, Harp, and Orchestra in C major, K 299, 
L. van Beethoven* 
*Coriolan, Op. 62, 
Triple Concerto for Violin, Cello, Piano and Orchestra in C major, Op. 56, 
Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36, 
Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93. 
F. Mendelssohn-Bartholdy* 
*Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 'Italian'. *
*M. P. Mussorgsky* 
*Songs and Dances of Death. *
*B. Smetana* 
*Má vlast. *
*A. Dvořák* 
*Scherzo capriccioso, Op. 66, 
Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70, 
Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88, 
Biblical Songs, Op. 99. *
*J. B. Foerster* 
*Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Op. 54 'Easter Eve'. *
*V. Novák* 
*Autumn Symphony, Op. 62, *
Pan, Op. 43. 
*J. Suk* 
*Asrael, Op. 27, 
Ripening, Op. 34. *
*C. Debussy* 
*La mer, 
Nocturnes. *
*M. Ravel* 
*Shéhérazade, 
Rapsodie espagnole. *
*R. Strauss* 
*Don Juan, Op. 20. *
*E. Elgar* 
*Introduction and Allegro for Strings, Op. 47. *
*R. Vaughan Williams* 
*Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis. *
*W. Piston* 
*Toccata for Orchestra. *
*I. Stravinsky* 
*Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments. *
*S. Prokofiev* 
*Scythian Suite, Op. 20. *
*P. Hindemith* 
*Philharmonisches Konzert. *
*W. Lutosławski* 
*Musique funèbre.*
*B. Martinů* 
*Concerto grosso, H 263, 
Symphony No. 1, H 289. *
*E. Schulhoff* 
*The Communist Manifesto Oratorio. *
*M. Kabeláč* 
*Symphony No. 5 in B flat minor "Drammatica", Op. 41. *
*I. Krejčí* 
*Symphony No. 1 in D, 
Symphony No. 3 in *
*D. J. Ježek* 
*Phantasy for Piano and Orchestra. *
*J. Novák* 
*Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra. *
*J. Pauer* 
*Rhapsody for Orchestra. *
*J. Feld* 
*Concerto for Orchestra.*
*J. Klusák* 
*Variations on a Theme by Gustav Mahler*


----------



## bharbeke

Does anybody know anything concrete about the current status of ArkivMusic? Their site says they are doing some work that requires the site to be offline, but this has been going on since at least December.

If they are going away or will be away for a long time, what are some good resources that you use to find out about new releases and get a little bit of either a press release or editorial blurb for some of them?


----------



## Josquin13

bharbeke said:


> Does anybody know anything concrete about the current status of ArkivMusic? Their site says they are doing some work that requires the site to be offline, but this has been going on since at least December.
> 
> If they are going away or will be away for a long time, what are some good resources that you use to find out about new releases and get a little bit of either a press release or editorial blurb for some of them?


ArchivMusic hasn't been dependable for awhile.

I use the Prestomusic website, which includes the latest monthly plaudits from Gramophone & BBC Magazines,

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/articles/gramophone-choices/browse
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/articles/bbc-music-magazine-choices/browse

& does a "New Release Round-Up" each week:

https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...ound-up-new-release-round-up-7th-january-2022

& nominates a "Recording of the Week": https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/articles/recording-of-the-week/browse

& has a section for the "Presto Editor's choices": https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/articles/presto-editors-choices/browse

There is also a section for "New & Future releases": https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/new-and-future-releases.

Plus, you can click on "Composers" & then click on the name of any composer that interests you, & find out about the latest recommended, new & upcoming recordings for that composer. For example, if you were looking to find out about the latest recordings of the music of Maurice Ravel, you'd just click on his name and the following page would come up: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/composers/1658--ravel. & you can do this same search for virtually any composer in music history.

Finally, Presto additionally offers an "awards" section, where you can locate the various annual award winners from Presto & Gramophone, as well as the selections from BBC Radio 3's weekly series "Building a Library", along with the old Penquin Guide Rosette winners per composer.

I additionally use MusicWeb International for their reviews, articles, & monthly CD 'recommendations':

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/classrev.htm
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2022/Jan/this_month.htm

and Classical.net too, whose reviews tend to be very good: http://classical.net

The reviews on the following two websites are likewise knowledgable,

Biber-fan: http://www.biberfan.org/reviews/

musica Dei donum: http://www.musica-dei-donum.org/cd_reviews.html

Lastly, here are some other websites that I use,

Outhere - music, which serves as an umbrella for some of my favorite labels--Alpha, Linn, Fuge Libera, Arcana, Ramee, & others: https://outhere-music.com/en/labels/alpha-classics.

http://www.classicalacarte.net/index.htm#NOUVEAUT%C9S%20DISCOGRAPHIQUES
http://nunciusmusicreviews.blogspot.com
http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/remarks.html
https://earlymusicreview.com
https://www.hraudio.net/home.php

Hope that helps.

P.S. EDIT--I forgot to mention ClassicsToday.com, which is good, too, but many of their reviews aren't availble to non-subscribers: https://www.classicstoday.com


----------



## Rogerx

I do ad to Josquin13 list JPC.de. don't be afraid of the language , you can switch to English .


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


> I do ad to Josquin13 list JPC.de. don't be afraid of the language , you can switch to English .


I got some good deals at JPC a few times, usually when someone here at TC gave me a heads up on some special sales.

Also can add https://www.discogs.com/


----------



## Rogerx

SixFootScowl said:


> I got some good deals at JPC a few times. Also can add https://www.discogs.com/


On this moment they have free shipping for the whole weekend, alas only European customers. 
Their customer service is beyond believe.


----------



## Rmathuln

bharbeke said:


> Does anybody know anything concrete about the current status of ArkivMusic? Their site says they are doing some work that requires the site to be offline, but this has been going on since at least December.
> 
> If they are going away or will be away for a long time, what are some good resources that you use to find out about new releases and get a little bit of either a press release or editorial blurb for some of them?


I'm not sure what is happening there.
Both Arkiv and HBDirect are wholly owned by Naxos.


----------



## Rogerx

The New Gustav Leonhardt Edition

Gustav Leonhardt (harpsichord)

35 CDs

Due for release on 14th Jan 2022


----------



## Rogerx

Felix Mendelssohn: Violin sonatas

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)/Alina Ibragimova (violin)

Out mid March


----------



## Rogerx

John Williams & The Boston Pops Orchestra - Complete Philips Recordings

Boston Pops Orchestra, John Williams

Due for release on 21st Jan 2022

For the enthusiast


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Ockeghem: Masses 2

The Sound and the Fury

Due for release on 4th Feb 2022
For the other enthusiasts.
I did not design the covers. :scold:


----------



## Rogerx

Heinrich Schiff - Complete Recordings on Philips & Deutsche Grammophon

21 CD'S

Out 18-02-2022
Finally.


----------



## Gibraltar

A beautiful music video in which you can hear a very realistic modeled grand piano!

This art song is taken from the new EP album by soprano Lidia Izossimova and pianist Hongye Liu which will be released soon.


----------



## premont

Rogerx said:


> Johannes Ockeghem: Masses 2
> 
> The Sound and the Fury
> 
> Due for release on 4th Feb 2022
> For the other enthusiasts.
> I did not design the covers. :scold:


This is a re-release of a recording from 2010.

http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/orf3130.htm


----------



## SixFootScowl

premont said:


> This is a re-release of a recording from 2010.
> 
> http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/orf3130.htm


Hopefully the 2010 release has a decent cover.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Gibraltar said:


> A beautiful music video in which you can hear a very realistic modeled grand piano!
> 
> This art song is taken from the new EP album by soprano Lidia Izossimova and pianist Hongye Liu which will be released soon.


Is this sung in French? Wonder why the title is in French (so says Google Translate). Looks like it is this one:
Op.4 .n°4, Sing not, O lovely one.


----------



## Helgi

More JS Bach cantatas from Iestyn Davies and Jonathan Cohen/Arcangelo, with a lil' Schütz and Buxtehude as well.

Out on 4th February from Hyperion.

Previews: https://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDA68375


----------



## Rogerx

premont said:


> This is a re-release of a recording from 2010.
> 
> http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/orf3130.htm


II will get to the bottom of that, I do know that the other group Beauty Farm recorded Ockeghem.


----------



## Rogerx

J. S. Bach: the Brandenburg Concertos, Bwv 1046-1051

Collegium 1704/ Luks

Due for release on 11th Feb 2022


----------



## premont

Rogerx said:


> II will get to the bottom of that, I do know that the other group Beauty Farm recorded Ockeghem.


Yes, that's right. But the two groups have no direct relation to each other, and The Sound and the Fury doesn't exist anymore as far as I know. Fortunately Beauty Farm is by far the best of them.


----------



## premont

SixFootScowl said:


> Hopefully the 2010 release has a decent cover.


Unfortunately not. None of their covers are that decent.


----------



## SixFootScowl

premont said:


> Unfortunately not. None of their covers are that decent.


Download and make your own cover is the solution , if the music is desired.


----------



## premont

SixFootScowl said:


> Download and make your own cover is the solution , if the music is desired.


My conclusion as well. Fortunately most of their recordings are available as download from Presto Classical, without the booklets BTW.


----------



## Josquin13

Here's the previous cover to The Sound & the Fury's 2010 Ockeghem 2 recording,


----------



## Rogerx

Josquin13 said:


> Here's the previous cover to The Sound & the Fury's 2010 Ockeghem 2 recording,
> 
> View attachment 163164


I don't know witch one of the two is the worst .


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


> I don't know witch one of the two is the worst .


Either way, I should think that Ockeghem would not be pleased. Surely there are other recordings of these works with proper cover art.


----------



## Rogerx

Boulez The Conductor: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon and Philips

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Orchestre du Theatre National de l'Opera de Paris, Cleveland Orchestra, Ensemble Modern Orchestra, Ensemble InterContemporain, Wiener Philharmoniker, Staatskapelle Berlin, Berliner Philharmoniker, Concertgebouw Orchestra, Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele, Pierre Boulez

84 CDs + 4 Blu-rays

Region: All

Due for release on 28th Jan 2022


----------



## Rogerx

Diaghilev: Ballets Russes

11 March 2022

Alexander Tcherepnin, Alexander Borodin, Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov, Robert Schumann, Igor Stravinsky, Carl Maria von Weber, Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky, Paul Dukas, Claude Debussy, Maurice Ravel, Florent Schmitt, Gabriel Fauré, Erik Satie, Ottorino Respighi, Manuel de Falla, Modest Mussorgsky, Georges Auric, Darius Milhaud, Sergei Prokofiev, Georg Friedrich Händel, Serge Diaghilev, Adolphe Charles Adam, Anatoly Liadov, Henri Sauguet

Pierre Boulez, André Cluytens, Igor Markevitch, Seiji Ozawa, André Previn, Sir Simon Rattle, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Philharmonia Orchestra, Robert Irving, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Gennady Rozhdestvensky, Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire, Ida Haendel, London Symphony Orchestra, Peter Donohoe, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Berliner Philharmoniker, Jean Martinon, Emmanuel Pahud, Lovro von Matacic, Igor Markevitch, Staatskapelle Dresden, Rudolf Kempe, James Conlon, Lorin Maazel, Orchestre de l'Opéra national de Paris, Victoria de los Angeles, Patrick Gallois, Claudio Abbado, Charles Dutoit, Ambrosian Singers, Georges Prêtre, Sir Thomas Beecham, Pierre Dervaux, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Pierre Monteux, Henry Shek, Douglas Cummings, Marin Alsop, Moscow Symphony Orchestra, The Hague Chamber Choir & Residentie Orchestra, Chœurs René Duclos, Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire, São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Grand Orchestre Symphonique,

For the ballet lovers .


----------



## Josquin13

The 22 CD Ballets Russes box set is a fantastic idea. The Hanssler label had previously done a Ballets Russes series in digital sound, but this new set looks wonderful. I wonder which Boulez recordings are included? Hopefully, some of his earliest ones that weren't made for either DG or Columbia/Sony, & not because those aren't desirable, but because the earlier recordings are extremely fine & harder to come by: such as this 1963 Boulez recording of the Le Sacre du printemps, which is his best, IMO:






It's also good that they're including recordings by Igor Markevitch, too, who actually conducted for the Ballets Russes. Onto the wish list it goes.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Complete Symphonies

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Klaus Mäkelä

Due for release on 25th Mar 2022


----------



## Rogerx

Dimitri Mitropoulos - The Complete RCA & Columbia Collection
69 CDs

22.4.2022


----------



## starthrower

What's the deal with these big box sets that say "complete" in the title but they aren't? I was thinking about getting the Boulez Complete DG/Decca box but it includes only four of the composer discs. The separate Works of Boulez box was 13 discs.


----------



## Rogerx

starthrower said:


> What's the deal with these big box sets that say "complete" in the title but they aren't? I was thinking about getting the Boulez Complete DG/Decca box but it includes only four of the composer discs. The separate Works of Boulez box was 13 discs.


I think you should contact hem, I am only giving information that I find, or get.


----------



## Rogerx

Kurt Masur - The Complete Warner Classics Edition (Teldec & EMI Classics Recordings)

70 cd's

22.4.2022.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

starthrower said:


> What's the deal with these big box sets that say "complete" in the title but they aren't? I was thinking about getting the Boulez Complete DG/Decca box but it includes only four of the composer discs. The separate Works of Boulez box was 13 discs.


If you're talking about the new Boulez box, it is strictly recordings that he conducted. It is called Boulez the Conductor, but I agree that it's a bit confusing. Not sure if that helps or not because I'm unfamiliar with the contents of the Works of Boulez box.


----------



## starthrower

Okay, thanks! I made the erroneous assumption that he conducted his own works on DG. There's always some calculated ploy to these big boxes not too include everything. The separate Boulez box is out of print so spending a lot of money on this boat anchor won't help me.


----------



## Rogerx

Brandenburgische Konzerte Nr.1-6
Collegium 1704, Vaclav Luks

18.2.2022.


----------



## Rogerx

HAYDN 2032 Vol. 1-10: The Symphonies

Il Giardino Armonico, Kammerorchester Basel, Giovanni Antonini

Due for release on 28th Jan 2022


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin

Jamie W. Hall (baritone), Paul Plummer (piano)

Due for release on 4th Feb 2022
For the collectors from Die schöne Müllerin


----------



## Baxi

*- Unfortunately no pictures yet -*

*Vladimir Ashkenazy - Complete Solo Recordings*

89 CDs, 1 Blu-ray Audio

Frederic Chopin: Preludes Nr. 1-26; Impromptus Nr. 1-4; Balladen Nr. 1-4; Scherzi Nr. 1-4; Nocturnes Nr. 1-21; Etüden Nr. 1-27; Walzer Nr. 1-19; Mazurken Nr. 1-51, 54-56, 58, 59, 61, 64; Polonaisen Nr. 1-16; Klaviersonaten Nr. 1-3; Fantasie op. 49; Introduktion & Variationen über ein deutsches Lied op. posth.; Rondos op. 1, 16, 73; 3 Ecossaises op. 72 Nr. 3; Rondo a la Mazurka op. 5; Marche funebre op. 72 Nr. 2; Contredanse Ges-Dur; Paganini-Variationen; Variations brillantes op. 12; Bolero op. 19; Cantabile B-Dur; Hexameron; Largo Es-Dur; Allegro de Concert; Tarantella As-Dur; Fuge a-moll; Albumblatt E-Dur; Wiosna; 2 Bourrees; Galop marquis; Berceuse op. 57; Barcarolle op. 60
+Serge Rachmaninoff: Sämtliche Werke für Klavier solo
+Johann Sebastian Bach: Das Wohltemperierte Klavier I & II; Partiten BWV 825-830; Englische Suiten BWV 806-808; Französische Suiten BWV 812-817; Italienisches Konzert BWV 971; Französische Ouvertüre (Partita) BWV 831; Aria variata alla maniera italiana BWV 989; Konzert BWV 974 nach Marcello
+Ludwig van Beethoven: Klaviersonaten Nr. 1-14-32 (Nr. 7, 8, 14, 21, 26, 28, 30-32 in zwei Einspielungen; Nr. 23 & 29 in drei Einspielungen); Diabelli-Variationen op. 120; Variationen WoO 71; Andante favori WoO 57; Bagatellen op. 126; Bagatelle WoO 59 "Für Elise"
+Johannes Brahms: Händel-Variationen op. 24; Klaviersonate Nr. 3
+Alexander Scriabin: Klaviersonaten Nr. 1-10; Morceaux op. 56; 2 Danses; 4 Klavierstücke op. 61; Vers la flamme
+Blu-ray Audio (24bit / 96kHz) - Frederic Chopin: Etüden Nr. 1-27; Scherzi Nr. 1-4; Balladen Nr. 1-4; Prelude Nr. 25; Barcarolle op. 60; Serge Rachmaninoff: Klaviersonate Nr. 2; Etudes-Tableaux op. 33; Preludes op. 3 Nr. 2; op. 23; op. 32

Label: Decca, ADD/DDD
Bestellnummer: 10799345
Erscheinungstermin: 4.3.2022


----------



## Baxi

*John Eliot Gardiner - Purcell-Edition*

9 CDs

Timon of Athens; Dioclesian; Ode for the Birthday of Queen Mary; Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary; Indian Queen; Ode on St. Cecilia's Day; King Arthur; The Tempest
+England, my England (Filmmusik)
Künstler: David Thomas, Carol Hall, Jennifer Smith, Paul Elliott, Brian Gordon, Lynne Dawson, Equale Brass Ensemble, Monteverdi Choir, Monteverdi Orchestra, English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

Label: Erato, ADD/DDD, 1976-1987
Bestellnummer: 10802551
Erscheinungstermin: 25.3.2022


----------



## Baxi

8 CDs

*Ermione / La Donna del Lago / Bianca e Falliero*

Künstler: Carmen Giannattasio, Rebecca Bottone, Patricia Bardon, Colin Lee, Gregory Kunde, Kenneth Tarver, Majella Cullagh, Jennifer Larmore, Barry Banks, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Scottish Chamber Orchestra, David Parry, Maurizio Benini

Label: Opera Rara, DDD, 2000-2009
Bestellnummer: 10746080
Erscheinungstermin: 18.2.2022


----------



## Malx

Double post for some reason


----------



## Malx

Baxi said:


> View attachment 163512
> 
> 
> *John Eliot Gardiner - Purcell-Edition*
> 
> 9 CDs
> 
> Timon of Athens; Dioclesian; Ode for the Birthday of Queen Mary; Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary; Indian Queen; Ode on St. Cecilia's Day; King Arthur; The Tempest
> +England, my England (Filmmusik)
> Künstler: David Thomas, Carol Hall, Jennifer Smith, Paul Elliott, Brian Gordon, Lynne Dawson, Equale Brass Ensemble, Monteverdi Choir, Monteverdi Orchestra, English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner
> 
> Label: Erato, ADD/DDD, 1976-1987
> Bestellnummer: 10802551
> Erscheinungstermin: 25.3.2022


Very little difference from this box I bought back in 2017:


----------



## Baxi

Malx said:


> Very little difference from this box I bought back in 2017:


Yes, but I think there will use original coverart in the new box. As with almost all new boxes from Warner.


----------



## Rmathuln

Baxi said:


> *- Unfortunately no pictures yet -*
> 
> *Vladimir Ashkenazy - Complete Solo Recordings*
> 
> 89 CDs, 1 Blu-ray Audio
> 
> Frederic Chopin: Preludes Nr. 1-26; Impromptus Nr. 1-4; Balladen Nr. 1-4; Scherzi Nr. 1-4; Nocturnes Nr. 1-21; Etüden Nr. 1-27; Walzer Nr. 1-19; Mazurken Nr. 1-51, 54-56, 58, 59, 61, 64; Polonaisen Nr. 1-16; Klaviersonaten Nr. 1-3; Fantasie op. 49; Introduktion & Variationen über ein deutsches Lied op. posth.; Rondos op. 1, 16, 73; 3 Ecossaises op. 72 Nr. 3; Rondo a la Mazurka op. 5; Marche funebre op. 72 Nr. 2; Contredanse Ges-Dur; Paganini-Variationen; Variations brillantes op. 12; Bolero op. 19; Cantabile B-Dur; Hexameron; Largo Es-Dur; Allegro de Concert; Tarantella As-Dur; Fuge a-moll; Albumblatt E-Dur; Wiosna; 2 Bourrees; Galop marquis; Berceuse op. 57; Barcarolle op. 60
> +Serge Rachmaninoff: Sämtliche Werke für Klavier solo
> +Johann Sebastian Bach: Das Wohltemperierte Klavier I & II; Partiten BWV 825-830; Englische Suiten BWV 806-808; Französische Suiten BWV 812-817; Italienisches Konzert BWV 971; Französische Ouvertüre (Partita) BWV 831; Aria variata alla maniera italiana BWV 989; Konzert BWV 974 nach Marcello
> +Ludwig van Beethoven: Klaviersonaten Nr. 1-14-32 (Nr. 7, 8, 14, 21, 26, 28, 30-32 in zwei Einspielungen; Nr. 23 & 29 in drei Einspielungen); Diabelli-Variationen op. 120; Variationen WoO 71; Andante favori WoO 57; Bagatellen op. 126; Bagatelle WoO 59 "Für Elise"
> +Johannes Brahms: Händel-Variationen op. 24; Klaviersonate Nr. 3
> +Alexander Scriabin: Klaviersonaten Nr. 1-10; Morceaux op. 56; 2 Danses; 4 Klavierstücke op. 61; Vers la flamme
> +Blu-ray Audio (24bit / 96kHz) - Frederic Chopin: Etüden Nr. 1-27; Scherzi Nr. 1-4; Balladen Nr. 1-4; Prelude Nr. 25; Barcarolle op. 60; Serge Rachmaninoff: Klaviersonate Nr. 2; Etudes-Tableaux op. 33; Preludes op. 3 Nr. 2; op. 23; op. 32
> 
> Label: Decca, ADD/DDD
> Bestellnummer: 10799345
> Erscheinungstermin: 4.3.2022


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)	
Matthäus-Passion BWV 244
Tilman Lichdi, Philipp Meierhöfer, Kammerchor der Frauenkirche Dresden, Ensemble Frauenkirche Dresden, Matthias Grünert
3 CDs

Cast Tilman Lichdi, Philipp Meierhöfer, Kammerchor der Frauenkirche Dresden, Ensemble Frauenkirche Dresden, Matthias Grünert
Label: Rondeau, DDD, 2020

Erscheinungstermin: 25.2.2022
Alas no pic yet


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn - Piano Sonata, Volume 10

Available: 25/FEB/2022

Finally :angel:


----------



## Baxi

Another Matthäus-Passion is coming ...









*JS Bach: Matthäus-Passion*

Julian Prégardien (Evangelist), Stéphane Degout (Christus), Sabine Devieilhe & Hana Blažiková (sopranos), Lucile Richardot (mezzo), Tim Mead (countertenor), Reinoud Van Mechelen & Emiliano Gonzalez Toro (tenors), Christian Immler (bass-baritone)

Pygmalion, Raphaël Pichon

Release Date: 11th Mar 2022
Catalogue No: HMM90269193
Label: Harmonia Mundi


----------



## bharbeke

Update on ArkivMusic: I got an email from them on the 28th that said their site would be back up and running in the "very near future." We shall see, as it is still down today.


----------



## Rogerx

J.s. Bach: the Complete Cello Suites

Bruno Philippe

Due for release on 15th Apr 2022


----------



## Rogerx

Due for release on 4th Mar 2022

Bach: Goldberg Variations

Ragna Schirmer (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Dimitri Mitropoulos - The Complete RCA and Columbia Album Collection
Box-Set, CD size box set

Friday, April 22 -2022


----------



## jegreenwood

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 163657
> 
> 
> J.s. Bach: the Complete Cello Suites
> 
> Bruno Philippe
> 
> Due for release on 15th Apr 2022


The *Complete *Cello Suites? has every other cellist in history missed something?


----------



## Rogerx

jegreenwood said:


> The *Complete *Cello Suites? has every other cellist in history missed something?


I thinks it's just a naming of something, I saw it on Instagram as you can see


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Raab

Bach's suites are the absolute core repertoire for cellists. They are the yardstick against which you have to be measured. It goes without saying that it is the goal of every cellist to spend their whole life dealing with them, but one day also to present an overall interpretation. Supported by Bärenreiter Verlag, Johannes Raab presents each of the suites in complex film productions in conjunction with an architectural partner. The 6 films are, as it were, portraits of some of the most beautiful and important churches in Germany.

Release April 2022
DVD only


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphonies

Overtures, Haydn Variations and Hungarian Dances

Overtures, Haydn Variations and Hungarian Dances

Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard

Due for release on 4th Mar 2022


----------



## premont

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 163657
> 
> 
> J.s. Bach: the Complete Cello Suites
> 
> Bruno Philippe
> 
> Due for release on 15th Apr 2022


Never heard of him, but found out that he is a pupil of Frans Helmerson and Jérôme Pernoo, who both made some very fine recordings of the Bach suites.


----------



## wkasimer

Rogerx said:


> Brahms: Symphonies
> 
> Overtures, Haydn Variations and Hungarian Dances
> 
> Overtures, Haydn Variations and Hungarian Dances
> 
> Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard
> 
> Due for release on 4th Mar 2022


Already streaming on Spotify.


----------



## Bogdan

wkasimer said:


> Already streaming on Spotify.


Is this what HIP Brahms is supposed to sound like? Could not go further that first movement of Symphony No. 1.


----------



## Rogerx

Bogdan said:


> Is this what HIP Brahms is supposed to sound like? Could not go further that first movement of Symphony No. 1.


These are just announcements . :angel:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Rogerx said:


> These are just announcements . :angel:


Good point. We have purchases, listening,and new release threads. Maybe we should have a general thread with recommendations.


----------



## Baxi

No information is available as yet on amazon.de.


----------



## Rogerx

Gustav Mahler (1860-1911)
Symphonies Nos.1-10
Chen Reiss, Tanja Ariane Baumgartner, Emily Newton, Michaela Kaune, Ashley Thouret, Iris Vermillion, Mihoko Fujimura, Czech Philharmonic Choir of Brno, Stuttgart Philharmonic, Dortmund Philharmonic, Gabriel Feltz
10 CDs, 4 Super Audio CDs

4-3-20200


----------



## Bogdan

Rogerx said:


> These are just announcements . :angel:


I know, I know; just had to make a side (or would that be snide?) comment


----------



## Rogerx

Bogdan said:


> I know, I know; just had to make a side (or would that be snide?) comment


Long forgotten, no problem in the first place that's why the :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

King's College Choir & Stephen Cleobury - Complete Argo Recordings

Due for release on 25th Feb 2022


----------



## Rogerx

J.S. Bach: Sonatas & Partitas, Vol. 1

Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin)



Rachmaninoff: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, Op. 31 (Excerpts)

Raul Mikson (tenor), Olari Viikholm (bass), Maria Valdmaa (soprano)

Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, Kaspars Putniņš

Both out: Due for release on 4th Mar 2022


----------



## bavlf

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 163657
> 
> 
> J.s. Bach: the Complete Cello Suites
> 
> Bruno Philippe
> 
> Due for release on 15th Apr 2022


A new CD release is always a good thing. Always.
For too long, new releases, new classical music recordings have been parsimonious an very worrying.
The economy of classical music recording is better and that's a good thing.

Whether it's Johann Sebastian Bach , Johannes Brahms, or Mieczysław Weinberg, Jérôme Connesson,etc... recorded with a young or less young artist, it's always a good thing.


----------



## Rmathuln

Reissued February 2022!!!

https://tower.jp/article/feature_item/2022/02/10/1120

https://www.fnac.com/a12540289/Antonin-Dvorak-The-Complete-Columbia-Album-Collection-Coffret-Inclus-un-livret-144-pages-CD-album


----------



## jegreenwood

I just received Abbado's Beethoven cycle on Blu-Ray and am a little confused. I think I read about it on this thread. (No search function so I can't confirm.) Presto listed it as a 2022 release, but I know the recordings are from 2000 and I see reviews of a Blu-Ray set of the same performances on Blu-Ray (and DVD) from 2013. Is this a remastering? There are some 2021 copyright marks in the liner notes, but other than that, I see no indication that it was remastered.


----------



## Rogerx

jegreenwood said:


> I just received Abbado's Beethoven cycle on Blu-Ray and am a little confused. I think I read about it on this thread. (No search function so I can't confirm.) Presto listed it as a 2022 release, but I know the recordings are from 2000 and I see reviews of a Blu-Ray set of the same performances on Blu-Ray (and DVD) from 2013. Is this a remastering? There are some 2021 copyright marks in the liner notes, but other than that, I see no indication that it was remastered.


• In February 2001, the Berliner Philharmoniker and Claudio Abbado were guests at the Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia in Rome with all Beethoven symphonies. Their success was overwhelming with standing ovations after each performance, and the press hailed them performances of the century.

• For years, Claudio Abbado had been immersing himself ever deeper in the music of Beethoven. For his latest performances, he took the critical edition by the English musicologist Jonathan Del Mar.

• "I always try to see and feel the music anew," he explained. There were faster tempos and new tempo relationships between individual movements, compared with his earlier versions; a departure from the customary full string section; a lean, transparent orchestral sound, thrilling drama, spirited Italian brio, and at the same time sensitive lyrical and songful passages, all integral parts of Abbado's approach to the symphonies.

• This exclusive box containing the complete Beethoven Symphonies performed by the Berliner Philharmoniker includes a special multi-angle feature: each disc offers sequences from the "conductor camera" showing the maestro from his musicians perspective

• Including 26 min interview "Abbado on Beethoven"

BD Picture: Full HD - 16:9

BD Sound: PCM Stereo, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1

Language/subtitles: E / D / F/ I / S

Region code: All (A1/B2/C3)

From the Presto site .


----------



## Rogerx

JANUARY
Ola Gjeilo
Ola Gjeilo
Kristian Kvalvaag
March 18, 2021


----------



## jegreenwood

Rogerx said:


> • In February 2001, the Berliner Philharmoniker and Claudio Abbado were guests at the Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia in Rome with all Beethoven symphonies. Their success was overwhelming with standing ovations after each performance, and the press hailed them performances of the century.
> 
> • For years, Claudio Abbado had been immersing himself ever deeper in the music of Beethoven. For his latest performances, he took the critical edition by the English musicologist Jonathan Del Mar.
> 
> • "I always try to see and feel the music anew," he explained. There were faster tempos and new tempo relationships between individual movements, compared with his earlier versions; a departure from the customary full string section; a lean, transparent orchestral sound, thrilling drama, spirited Italian brio, and at the same time sensitive lyrical and songful passages, all integral parts of Abbado's approach to the symphonies.
> 
> • This exclusive box containing the complete Beethoven Symphonies performed by the Berliner Philharmoniker includes a special multi-angle feature: each disc offers sequences from the "conductor camera" showing the maestro from his musicians perspective
> 
> • Including 26 min interview "Abbado on Beethoven"
> 
> BD Picture: Full HD - 16:9
> 
> BD Sound: PCM Stereo, DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1
> 
> Language/subtitles: E / D / F/ I / S
> 
> Region code: All (A1/B2/C3)
> 
> From the Presto site .


Understood - I bought the set from Presto.*

However this Amazon page suggests a Blu-Ray set of this cycle was available in 2013. I cannot figure out whether these are the exact same discs or whether there is something new about this set.

* Actually, I not only own this, but also the same cycle on CD (as part of an Abbado box) and the prior cycle on DVD-A.


----------



## JohnD

Rogerx said:


> The New Gustav Leonhardt Edition
> 
> Gustav Leonhardt (harpsichord)
> 
> 35 CDs
> 
> Due for release on 14th Jan 2022


What a great cover!


----------



## mc2

Bruckner 8th Symphony - Sergiu Celibidache / Munich Philharmonic (1994 Lisbon) (2CDs)
Label: Tobu Recordings (Japan)
Product Number: TBRQ9009
Release Date: 28th, Feb. 2022
Recording: Coliseu Lisboa, Lisbon. 23rd, Apr. 1994, by Portuguese National Broadcasting (RTP), Stereo (live)
https://www-hmv-co-jp.translate.goog/en/artist_Bruckner-1824-1896_000000000019429/item_Symphony-No-8-Sergiu-Celibidache-Munich-Philharmonic-1994-Lisbon-2CD_12685291?_x_tr_sl=ja&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=ja&_x_tr_pto=wapp [Google Translate]


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Kantorow with part two of his Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos
Out Early April .


----------



## Rogerx

Sergei Rachmaninoff (1873-1943)
Complete Operas, Cantata & Fragments
Ivan Petrov, Alexander Ognivtsiev, Mark Reizen, Nina Pokrovskaya, Vladimir Zakharov, Victor Nechipailo, Andrei Sokolov, Galina Vishnevskaya, Alexander Dedyukhin, Ivan Kozlovsky, Veronika Borisenko, Israel Gusman and more

15 discs 23 Euro

4.3.2022.


----------



## Rogerx

Ernest Ansermet - The Stereo Years

88 CDs

Due for release on 29th Apr 2022


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 5 'Emperor' & 0

Boris Giltburg (piano), Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko

Due for release on 11th Mar 2022

Finally complete .


----------



## 96 Keys

April 8th.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: String Sextets

Belcea Quartet, Tabea Zimmermann (viola), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)

Out March 25


----------



## Rogerx

Francis Poulenc: Complete Chamber Music

Due for release on 25th Mar 2022


----------



## Itullian

I can't believe they spelled his name wrong!!  :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Date First Available: ‎ January 18, 2022. But only available for preorder at Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/Siegfried-Various/dp/B09NKTBJ2K

One act per disk! 
















https://www.amazon.com/Siegfried-Various/dp/B09NKTBJ2K


----------



## Rogerx

Cecile Ousset - The Complete Warner Recordings

16 CD´S

Out April 1th


----------



## Rogerx

Just got this info, official date not yet known .
April


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky Ballets

London Symphony Orchestra, Simon Rattle

25th Mar 2022


----------



## RobertJTh

Itullian said:


> I can't believe they spelled his name wrong!!  :lol:


That's incredible. What kind of quality control do they have at Decca?


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Schubert (1797-1828)
Piano Sonatas D.664 & D.894

Stephen Hough

Out April 8th


----------



## Itullian

Great set, great price.


----------



## Rmathuln

*Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau Complete Lieder Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon
*










106 CDs releasing 10/28/2022

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/dietrich-fischer-dieskau-complete-lieder-on-deutsche-grammophon/hnum/10893726


----------



## wkasimer

Rmathuln said:


> *Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau Complete Lieder Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 106 CDs releasing 10/28/2022
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/dietrich-fischer-dieskau-complete-lieder-on-deutsche-grammophon/hnum/10893726


I'm surprised that it's "only" 106 discs...


----------



## Rmathuln

It is probably "only" 106 CDs because it is not in original jacket and content format.
It is thereby possible many CDs have content from more than one original release, which would reduce the volume of disks required to achieve "completeness".

Since Brendel is mentioned I suspect the set may include the Philips recordings slso.

No mention is made about sung texts with translations, so likely not included in any form.


----------



## wkasimer

Rmathuln said:


> No mention is made about sung texts with translations, so likely not included in any form.


Over the years, I've collected most of the recordings - with texts - so I can give this one a pass.


----------



## Itullian

58 cds


----------



## jambo

Itullian said:


> 58 cds


Releasing June 3rd, 2022

*LIMITED EDITION*
Terms such as "fastidious", "intimate" and "quietly nuanced" have long been applied to the immensely respected Ingrid Haebler's interpretations. She was a "purist" in the best sense of the word and has often said that she always sought to convey the essence of the music and the structure and the message of the work, without anything to disrupt it. With an imposing discography, Haebler was regarded by many as Philips' "house pianist". Decca now proudly presents her Complete Philips Recordings on 58CDs in tribute to this rare and special artist.

*TRACK LIST*

CD1-2 J.S. BACH French Suites _(first international CD release)_

J.C. BACH
CD3 Sonatas Op.5
CD4 Sonatas Op.16 Kurt Redel, flute
CD5 Sonatas for Flute, Op.19 Kurt Redel, flute
CD6 Sonatas Op.17
CD7-10 Clavier Concertos, Opp. 1, 7 & 13 Capella Academia, Wien/Eduard Melkus

MOZART
CD11-15 Piano Sonatas
CD16 Piano Sonata No.14; Minuets; Prelude and Fugue in C, K.394; Capriccio in C, K395, Fantasia in D minor, K.397; Rondo in A minor, K.511
CD17-18 Variations; Duet Sonatas
CD19-20 Duet Sonatas Ludwig Hoffmann piano
CD21-24 Violin Sonatas Henryk Szeryng violin
CD25 Piano Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

CD26 MOZART / BEETHOVEN Quintets for Piano & Wind

CD27-38 MOZART Piano Concertos various

CD39-40 HAYDN Piano Sonatas H.XVI 20, 33, 35-39 & 52; Variations in F minor, Piano Concerto in D

CD41-44 BEETHOVEN Violin Sonatas Henryk Szeryng violin
CD45 BEETHOVEN Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 4 New Philharmonia Orchestra/Alceo Galliera
SCHUBERT
CD46-53 Piano Sonatas; Moments Musicaux Op.94; 16 German Dances; Impromptus Op.90 & 142; Fantasy in F minor
CD54 Violin Sonatinas; Violin Sonata in A Henryk Szeryng violin
CD55 Piano Quintet in A "Trout" Arthur Grumiaux Trio; Jacques Cazauran double bass

CD56 CHOPIN Waltzes

CD57 SCHUMANN Piano Concerto Concertgebouworkest/Eliahu Inbal
SCHUMANN Kinderszenen
FRANCK Variations symphoniques

CD58 MOZART Piano Sonatas No. 12, K332 & No.13 K333 _(first-ever CD release)_


----------



## Ras

Rogerx said:


> Johannes-Passion BWV 245
> Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner
> 2 CDs, 1 Blu-ray Disc
> 
> 02-04-22


This is a new live recording from Oxford, April, 2021.


----------



## mc2

Annie Fischer / Beethoven: Piano Sonatas
1) No. 19
2) No. 15 "Pastoral"
3) No. 30
4) No. 32
Label: ICA Classics (UK)
Product Number: ICAC5165
Release Date: 21 Apr. 2022
Recording: BBC Studios, Maida Vale, London. 24 Feb 1971 (1); 19 Oct 1977 (2, 4); 11 Nov 1987 (3). Stereo, broadcast session.
Remastered by Paul Baily.


----------



## Helgi

Ras said:


> This is a new live recording from Oxford, April, 2021.


Looking forward to hearing this one.

Will probably end up getting it even if I have no need for another St. John in my collection. But hey! Collect'em all.


----------



## Itullian

Complete recordings
July 1st


----------



## Red Terror

Itullian said:


> I can't believe they spelled his name wrong!!  :lol:


Hilarious. Wonder if anyone in the art department got the boot for this.


----------



## Helgi

I've been trying to contact Decca because of another Kocsis related issue, as it happens (faulty discs), and my sense is that nobody works there at all. It's just a reissuing algorithm running on a computer somewhere in London.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Both June


----------



## Itullian

April 22


----------



## Itullian

April 29


----------



## Itullian

Re release.


----------



## jegreenwood

Itullian said:


> Re release.


I bought a download of the set fairly recently. It's received a lot of play.


----------



## Rogerx

Ras said:


> This is a new live recording from Oxford, April, 2021.


Not received well in Dutch and Belgian papers.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Works for Solo Piano, Vol. 1

Federico Colli (piano)

release on 13th May 2022

Colli started the Mozart series .


----------



## Rogerx

The Complete Carl Seemann Edition on Deutsche Grammophon

With works by: Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750), Bela Bartok (1881-1945), Wolfgang Fortner (1907-1987), Giselher Klebe (1925-2009), Karl Amadeus Hartmann (1905-1963), Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827), Johannes Brahms (1833-1897), Joseph Haydn (1732-1809), Paul Hindemith (1895-1963), Serge Prokofieff (1891-1953), Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791), Franz Schubert (1797-1828) und weitere
Contributors: Carl Seemann, Wolfgang Schneiderhan, Edith Picht-Axenfeld, Ludwig Porth, Karl Peinkofer, Annelies Kupper, Andor Foldes, NDR Sinfonieorchester, Berliner Philharmoniker, Bamberger Symphoniker, Münchner Philharmoniker, Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt

24.6.2022


----------



## jambo

Newly announced from Warner


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Bologne Chevalier de Saint-Georges: Six Concertante Quartets

Arabella String Quartet

Due for release on 27th May 2022


----------



## EvaBaron

There’s a new Diabelli Variations from Mitsoku Uchida on decca. I have never heard these variations but I was wondering if someone could tell me if het recording is good enough for me to use as reference. Otherwise I’ll pick someone else. But I’m tempted by 2022 decca sound


----------



## Mandryka

EvaBaron said:


> There's a new Diabelli Variations from Mitsoku Uchida on decca. I have never heard these variations but I was wondering if someone could tell me if het recording is good enough for me to use as reference. Otherwise I'll pick someone else. But I'm tempted by 2022 decca sound


It is a performance of the Diabelli Variations like no other.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: _Das wohltemperierte Klavier_, Book II
Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord

Just released today and it sounds great! 2021 recording. Great that Pinnock has finally recorded the whole Well-Tempered Clavier.


----------



## wkasimer

Mandryka said:


> It is a performance of the Diabelli Variations like no other.


Would you care to expand on that?


----------



## Mandryka

Mandryka said:


> It is a performance of the Diabelli Variations like no other.


I hope someone who's more into Beethoven than I am will comment about this one.


----------



## Mandryka

wkasimer said:


> Would you care to expand on that?


Well if you listened to every recorded performance of the Diabelli variations ever made in the whole history of the universe, not one of them would be like Uchida's.

(I just don't feel I understand the music or the Beethoven vibe well enough to say anything more, or to discuss her vision intelligently. Saying _like _or _not like_ is hardly helpful! Unfortunately I can't find the booklet online so I can't see if she defends her approach.)


----------



## wkasimer

Mandryka said:


> Well if you listened to every recorded performance of the Diabelli variations ever made in the whole history of the universe, not one of them would be like Uchida's.
> 
> (I just don't feel I understand the music or the Beethoven vibe well enough to say anything more, or to discuss her vision intelligently. Saying _like _or _not like_ is hardly helpful! Unfortunately I can't find the booklet online so I can't see if she defends her approach.)


Listening now on Spotify. It sounds hideously overcooked.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

wkasimer said:


> Listening now on Spotify. It sounds hideously overcooked.


What's your definitive version, out of interest? Brendel?

You can tell Uchida's wheelhouse is Mozart as her touch is far more sensual than Igor Levit's recent head-banging version of the Diabelli.


----------



## Mandryka

Ludwig Schon said:


> What's your definitive version, out of interest? Brendel?


All I can say with confidence is that I heard Anderszewski play it in the Wigmore Hall about 5 years ago -- I think it was a 50th birthday concert for him -- and I was just like, gobsmacked, by the sounds he managed to get to come out of the piano. I don't exaggerate when I say that it was like an orchestra!

I also heard Brendel play it in Edinburgh in the 1990s, a midnight festival concert, straight after Parsifal or Gotterdammerung for me, one of those two operas. Memorable -- very good feeling in the audience! I can't remember anything about the music though. There's a live Brendel recording which I remember being really keen on, though it's years since I heard it. This one

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7959874--alfred-brendel-1968-2001

(Just playing it now and it's quite a difference from Uchida, more fluid. I refuse to make any evaluations.)


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Mandryka said:


> All I can say with confidence is that I heard Anderszewski play it in the Wigmore Hall about 5 years ago -- I think it was a 50th birthday concert for him -- and I was just like, gobsmacked, by the sounds he managed to get to come out of the piano. It was like an orchestra!


I love Anderszewski, and like me he loves expurgating pieces. His recent abridged version of Bach's WTB is excellent…


----------



## Mandryka

Ludwig Schon said:


> I love Anderszewski, and like me he loves expurgating pieces. His recent abridged version of Bach's WTB is excellent…


Have you tried editing the recitatives out of the St Matthew Passion?


----------



## wkasimer

Ludwig Schon said:


> What's your definitive version, out of interest? Brendel?


I haven't delved into the Diabelli discography enough to have a definitive version. I've liked Schiff (in part because I heard him play it live) and Kovacevich, but there are dozens I haven't heard.


----------



## Mandryka

Other essential edits. 

The last scene of Gotterdammerung and Tristan. Everything sung by King Mark. The doctor scene in Pelleas. And the final scene of Don Giovanni. 
All the philosophy in War and Peace. And everything apart from the sex in Proust.


----------



## Bulldog

Ludwig Schon said:


> I love Anderszewski, and like me he loves expurgating pieces. His recent abridged version of Bach's WTB is excellent…


I'm not familiar with his set of the WTC. How is it abridged?


----------



## premont

Mandryka said:


> Well if you listened to every recorded performance of the Diabelli variations ever made in the whole history of the universe, not one of them would be like Uchida's.


This is confusing as it may be a recommendation or just the opposite.

On my own part the Diabelli's are some of the Beethoven I never really "got".


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Mandryka said:


> Have you tried editing the recitatives out of the St Matthew Passion?


Oh, I cut out all that crap, apart from the "rezitativ mit chor"… life's too short…


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Bulldog said:


> I'm not familiar with his set of the WTC. How is it abridged?


You'll have to ask Piotr that. His own personal favourite preludes & fugues from book 2, I believe…


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Just had a listen this morning. Uchida’s Diabelli Variations is positively funereal in her pacing. The colour tone is sensual, very much comparable to Andreas Staier, but whereas for example he gets through Var 1 in 1.48, she takes a full 2mins!

Staier’s use of a fortepiano, while initially less attractive to Uchida’s richer sounding grand, is a far nicer tone / less reverb heavy throughout the entirety of the piece.

I’m sticking with Staier as my go to for the Diabelli Vars


----------



## Mandryka

Ludwig Schon said:


> Just had a listen this morning. Uchida's Diabelli Variations is positively funereal in her pacing. The colour tone is sensual, very much comparable to Andreas Staier, but whereas for example he gets through Var 1 in 1.48, she takes a full 2mins!


Uchida's sounds like a series of etudes to me, separate pieces.


----------



## wkasimer

Mandryka said:


> Uchida's sounds like a series of etudes to me, separate pieces.


That's a good description.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Mandryka said:


> Uchida's sounds like a series of etudes to me, separate pieces.


Yep. She destroys the continuity in the piece. Staier flows such that you can almost believe you're listening to one continuous work, with adept silences, in between…


----------



## Mandryka

Uchida’s is heavy and serious. I first thought of Arrau’s second recording, but it’s heavier and more serious than that. Anyway, I don’t mean to knock what she’s made of the music, it is what it is, she can clearly play piano very nicely, she clearly has things to say through Beethoven.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

The Philips Recitals/ Wolfgang Holzmair,

13 cd's


----------



## Rogerx

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827) 
Symphonien Nr.1-9
Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Yannick Nezet-Seguin
5 CDs 

July 8th 2022


----------



## Rogerx

Nicolas Gombert (1495-1560) 
Motetten 3
Beauty Farm

Release date: 6.5.2022


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: the Complete Symphonies

Münchner Philharmoniker, Pablo Heras-Casado

Due for release on 3rd Jun 2022


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Sébastien Bach


Jorge Jimenez Barouue violin


(CD album) Out May 20th


----------



## Klavierman

Rogerx said:


> Jean-Sébastien Bach
> 
> 
> Jorge Jimenez Barouue violin
> 
> 
> (CD album) Out May 20th


I can’t imagine that the GV would work at all well on a solo violin! There’s way too much counterpoint and too many independent voices.


----------



## Rogerx

Klavierman said:


> I can’t imagine that the GV would work at all well on a solo violin! There’s way too much counterpoint and too many independent voices.


This recording will be controversial for a long time, people going hating it or...loving it. 
Nothing in the middle


----------



## wkasimer

Klavierman said:


> I can’t imagine that the GV would work at all well on a solo violin! There’s way too much counterpoint and too many independent voices.


This is the sort of thing that I'd like to hear once, but only once. Kind of like the dog walking on its hind legs...


----------



## Kiki

Rogerx said:


> Schumann: the Complete Symphonies
> 
> Münchner Philharmoniker, Pablo Heras-Casado
> 
> Due for release on 3rd Jun 2022


Two slight disappointments: According to tower.jp, this set seems to include the 1851 instead of the 1841 version of No. 4, and I am a bit surprised that Heras-Casado recorded this set with a modern band. Having said that, I am still looking forward to it.


----------



## Rogerx

Eugene Ormandy & Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra - The Complete RCA Album Collection


22.7.2022.


----------



## Rogerx

Coleridge-Taylor: Early Chamber Works


Nonet | Piano Quintet | Piano Trio
Kaleidoscope Chamber Collective


Available: 27/MAY/2022
For the connoisseur.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

May 6th:


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphonies Nos. 3 and 4*
Herbert Blomstedt: Gewandhausorchester Leipzig

Coming out *May 13*. Blomstedt had already recorded the other two symphonies for Pentatone with the Gewandhausorchester before the pandemic.








Brahms Symphonies 3 & 4 - Pentatone


BRAHMS’S MASTERCLASS IN SYMPHONIC VARIATION Maestro Herbert Blomstedt and the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig close their acclaimed PENTATONE Brahms cycle with the composer’s Third and Fourth Symphonies. Compared to the epic First




www.pentatonemusic.com


----------



## jambo

Frank Peter Zimmermann - The Complete Warner Recordings

9 September 2022









The Complete Warner Recordings | Warner Classics







www.warnerclassics.com


----------



## Rogerx

Trio Zimmerman 5 disc




Dowland



At home with Hugo Alfvén - Songs and Piano Pieces




Ravel - Cantates pour le prix de Rome
2 cd

Street date can various.


----------



## Baxi

*Ralph Vaughan Williams - The New Collector's Edition 
-30 September 2022-








*


----------



## jambo

*Johannes Brahms: Complete Works For Piano Four Hands and Two Pianos (18 Cd Boxed Set)*






Brahms: Complete Works for Piano Four Hands and Tw.. - 8.501803 | Discover more releases from Naxos


Conveniently buy, stream or download at Naxos anytime. Add 8.501803 from Naxos to your classical music collection today.



www.naxos.com













Johannes Brahms: Complete Works For Piano Four Hands and Two Pianos (18 Cd Boxed Set)


Johannes Brahms: Complete Works For Piano Four Hands and Two Pianos (18 Cd Boxed Set). Naxos: 8501803. Buy 18 CDs online. Silke-Thora Matthies (piano), Christian Köhn



www.prestomusic.com







> To make his works more accessible to the general public, Johannes Brahms produced a raft of arrangements for piano four hands and two pianos. These included his symphonic and orchestral music, as well as both the piano concertos, chamber works, A German Requiem and original pieces such as the Hungarian Dances and the Sonata for Two Pianos. This collection brings together for the first time the acclaimed recordings by Silke-Thora Matthies and Christian Khn, much praised for their breathtakingly fine-tuned ensemble work (ClassicsToday.com). All of Brahms arrangements of his own works are included as well as his versions of compositions by Franz Schubert, Robert Schumann and Joseph Joachim.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor Op.34 & String Quintet in G major Op.111

Pavel Haas Quartet (string quartet), Boris Giltburg (piano), Pavel Nikl (viola)



Beethoven: The 5 Piano Concertos & Choral Fantasy

Rudolf Serkin





Bach: Goldberg Variations

Trio Quodlibet (string trio)

All May 13th street date


----------



## Baxi

*24 October 2022*


----------



## Rogerx

Later this year


----------



## Ras




----------



## jambo

jambo said:


> *Johannes Brahms: Complete Works For Piano Four Hands and Two Pianos (18 Cd Boxed Set)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brahms: Complete Works for Piano Four Hands and Tw.. - 8.501803 | Discover more releases from Naxos
> 
> 
> Conveniently buy, stream or download at Naxos anytime. Add 8.501803 from Naxos to your classical music collection today.
> 
> 
> 
> www.naxos.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johannes Brahms: Complete Works For Piano Four Hands and Two Pianos (18 Cd Boxed Set)
> 
> 
> Johannes Brahms: Complete Works For Piano Four Hands and Two Pianos (18 Cd Boxed Set). Naxos: 8501803. Buy 18 CDs online. Silke-Thora Matthies (piano), Christian Köhn
> 
> 
> 
> www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Rogerx

June 2022


----------



## Rogerx

John Adams
John Adams - Collected Works 

With additional works by: Charles Ives (1874-1954), Ingram Marshall (born 1942), Morton Feldman (1926-1987), David Diamond (1915-2005), Ferruccio Busoni (1866-1924), Franz Liszt (1811- 1886)
Contributors: Sanford Sylvan, James Maddalena, Thomas Hammons, Mari Opatz, Stephanie Friedman, Dawn Upshaw, Paul Crossley, Gidon Kremer, Michael Collins, Emanuel Ax, Leila Josefowicz, Lorraine Hunt and more

39 CD'S

Out June 1th


----------



## Ras

Federico Colli has released a new Mozart cd which seems to be the first volume in a series:


----------



## Ras

Three new recordings of Beethoven's Cello Sonatas:


----------



## Rogerx

Ras said:


> Federico Colli has released a new Mozart cd which seems to be the first volume in a series:
> View attachment 168327
> View attachment 168328



My copy has just arrived , hope is as good as his previous recordings.


----------



## wkasimer

Baxi said:


> *Ralph Vaughan Williams - The New Collector's Edition
> -30 September 2022-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wonder how this differs from the previous Collector's Edition....


----------



## Rogerx

Scott Joplin (1868-1917) 
Complete Piano Works
Phillip Dyson
4 CDs

3.6.2022.


----------



## Baxi

wkasimer said:


> I wonder how this differs from the previous Collector's Edition....
> [/QUOTE


I think it will be more or less the same content.


----------



## Tero

I have the major label Vivaldi disc from








Stefan Plewniak - Challenge Records International


Stefan Plewniak is a polish violinist and a conductor. He is the founder and a musical leader of the Il Giardino d’Amore orchestra in Vienna / Cracow and Cappella dell’Ospedale della Pietà Venezia. In 2016 he founded The FeelHarmony Symphony Orchestra. As a conductor and violinist he gained...




www.challengerecords.com




but I am a sucker for Four Seasons recordings. I did find one by him, no idea of release date.
the video gives you some idea of the ËVOE RECORDS release


----------



## Rogerx

Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy (1809-1847)
The Sacred Choral Work
Monica Groop, Werner Güra, Michael Volle, Julia Hamari, Krisztina Laki, Maria Cristina Kiehr, Stuttgart Chamber Choir, Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra, Württemberg Chamber Orchestra, German Chamber Philharmonic Bremen, Frieder Bernius


3.6.2022


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Paray The Mercury Masters Vol 1 (23CD)


















Paul Paray The Mercury Masters Vol 2 (22CD)








June 17th 2022


----------



## mc2

*Prague Spring Festival Gold Edition Vol.3 : Carlos Kleiber, Christoph Eschenbach, Wolfgang Sawallisch (2CD)*










*CD1/CD2 - Antonín Dvořák: The Spectre's Bride, Op. 69*
Gabriela Beňačková - soprano
Richard Novák - bass
Zdeněk Jankovský - tenor
Prague Philharmonic Choir
Josef Veselka - choirmaster
Czech Philharmonic
Wolfgang Sawallisch - conductor
Recording: 23 May. 1980; Smetana Hall, Prague; Stereo (live)

*CD2 - Robert Schumann: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra in A minor, Op. 54*
Christoph Eschenbach - piano
FOK Prague Symphony Orchestra
Carlos Kleiber - conductor
Recording: 25 May. 1968; Smetana Hall, Prague; Stereo (live)

Label: Radio Servis (Czech)
Catalog Number: CR1141-2
Release Date: 30 Jun. 2022
Hudba PRAGUE SPRING FESTIVAL - GOLD EDITION vol. 3 — Radiotéka


----------



## Rogerx

Due for release on 1st Jul 2022


----------



## Monsalvat

Schubert: Symphonies 8 and 9 (Herbert Blomstedt: Gewandhausorchester Leipzig)
Herbert Blomstedt's Deutsche Grammophon début. Recorded in November 2021; will be released on July 8.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Eclipse

Dvořák - Ginastera - Sarasate

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Andrés Orozco-Estrada, Hilary Hahn

Release Date: 7th Oct 2022

Catalogue No: 4862383









Eclipse: Dvořák - Ginastera - Sarasate


Eclipse. DG: 4862383. Buy CD or download online. Hilary Hahn (violin), Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Andrés Orozco-Estrada



www.prestomusic.com





I suppose it's just the audio of these performances last year:
















Is it really necessary to give each album a pretentious title like "Eclipse"? Will the title attract more people, other than those who are interested in Hilary Hahn playing Dvorak, Ginastera and Sarasate?


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach: Goldberg-Variationen BWV 988

Burkard Schliessmann
2 Super Audio CDs

8.7.2022






Ingrid Haebler - The Philips Legacy

58 CDs


15.7.2022


----------



## Rogerx

Vladimir Ashkenazy - Complete Solo Recordings
89 CDs, 1 Blu-ray Audio


1.7.2022


----------



## Rmathuln

Àmazon.de


----------



## Rmathuln

Àmazon.fr


----------



## Rogerx

Per Nörgard (geb. 1932) 
Symphonien Nr.1-8
Danish National Choir, Danish National Symphony Orchestra, Wiener Philharmoniker, Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard, Sakari Oramo, John Storgards
4 CDs


29.7.2022.


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Haydn: Complete Piano Trios, Vol.1; Johannes Fischer: One Bar Wonder

Trio Gaspard

July 15





Louis Lortie Plays Chopin, Vol. 7

Louis Lortie (piano)

July 15th


----------



## Helgi

Rogerx said:


> Per Nörgard (geb. 1932)
> Symphonien Nr.1-8
> Danish National Choir, Danish National Symphony Orchestra, Wiener Philharmoniker, Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard, Sakari Oramo, John Storgards
> 4 CDs
> 
> 
> 29.7.2022.


Dacapo?


----------



## Rogerx

Helgi said:


> Dacapo?


 Indeed................................


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

François-Xavier Roth, Les Siècles, Sabine Devieilhe



Due for release on 26th Aug 2022




















Rachmaninoff & Brahms

Gautier Capuçon Yuja Wang Andreas Ottensamer


Due for release on 2nd Sep 2022


----------



## Rogerx

Robert Schumann: Complete Piano Works



(Florian Uhlig / Hänssler Classic Edition Vol.1-15)

Out 1-8-20222


----------



## Klavierman

Rogerx said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach: Goldberg-Variationen BWV 988
> 
> Burkard Schliessmann
> 2 Super Audio CDs
> 
> 8.7.2022


That must be a re-issue--I've had the SACDs for several years.


----------



## Klavierman

Liszt's Liebestraum No. 3 and Harmonies du soir, Zoltan Kocsis' transcription of Tristan's prelude, Mahler's 10th Adagio arranged for piano by Ronald Stevenson, and Henze's Tristan. (Orchestra and conductor unknown.)


----------



## Rogerx

Klavierman said:


> That must be a re-issue--I've had the SACDs for several years.


It can be, it was listed as new............. with no further comment..........sorry


----------



## Klavierman

Rogerx said:


> It can be, it was listed as new............. with no further comment..........sorry


This is the cover of mine:









It was first released in 2008.


----------



## Rogerx

Klavierman said:


> This is the cover of mine:
> View attachment 169991
> 
> 
> It was first released in 2008.


I had the same feeling with the Ashkenazy box, new package and viola. new box set 
\( post 3624)


----------



## Klavierman

Rogerx said:


> I had the same feeling with the Ashkenazy box, new package and viola. new box set
> \( post 3624)


I think labels deliberately fool some people into buying a recording that they already own!


----------



## bavlf

What is important: that the publishers bring their catalog to life, and reissues have always existed, fortunately with different covers, often.
With your reviews you may want the opposite: that the editors don't!
But then we wouldn't have had Kathleen Ferrier, Bruno Walter, etc., etc., etc., for a long time.
to listen !
Fortunately they were entitled to so many different covers for the same recording!


----------



## Josquin13

The big potential draw of Ashkenazy's solo box set is that he originally recorded his complete Chopin survey for Decca according to the order that Chopin composed each work throughout his short life. Judging by the photos, it looks like they've released each recording in the original LP format, since they appear to be using the original LP jackets. Which is the way that Decca initially released Ashkenazy's Chopin survey individually when these recordings first came out on LP (as he recorded them for each volume).

If that is indeed the case, it will give the listener the rare opportunity to listen to each of Chopin's works in sequential order, according to the month and year they were composed. Which hasn't been possible to do since Ashkenazy's survey was first released on LP in the late 1970s & 80s. I don't believe that any other pianist has ever recorded a Chopin cycle in this way, so it's a unique opportunity, that is, assuming that the contents of each disc really are the same as the original Decca LPs.


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein Mahler: COMPLETE SYMPHONIES


*Limited Numbered 16LP Boxset*


08/26/2022


----------



## Rogerx

Eduard Van Beinum
Collection CD | 43 disks Release-datum: 16 september 2022


----------



## Rogerx

Symphony No. 15 & Viola Concerto

Ellen Nisbeth (viola)

Norrkoping Symphony Orchestra, Christian Lindberg




Bach: Concertos for Harpsichord & Strings, Vol. 2

Masato Suzuki (harpsichord)

Bach Collegium Japan



Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch

Allan Clayton (tenor), Carolyn Sampson (soprano), Joseph Middleton (piano)


Due for release on 5th Aug 2022


----------



## Bachtoven 1

August 5th.


----------



## jegreenwood

Josquin13 said:


> The big potential draw of Ashkenazy's solo box set is that he originally recorded his complete Chopin survey for Decca according to the order that Chopin composed each work throughout his short life. Judging by the photos, it looks like they've released each recording in the original LP format, since they appear to be using the original LP jackets. Which is the way that Decca initially released Ashkenazy's Chopin survey individually when these recordings first came out on LP (as he recorded them).
> 
> If that is indeed the case, it will give the listener the rare opportunity to listen to each of Chopin's works in order of composition, according to the month and year they were composed. Which hasn't been possible to do since Ashkenazy's survey was first released in the 1980s. I don't believe that any other pianist has ever recorded a Chopin cycle in this way, so it's a unique opportunity, that is, assuming that the contents of each disc really are the same as the original Decca LPs.


One could assemble a playlist . . .


----------



## Rogerx

Ola Gjeilo (geb. 1978) 
Klavierwerke "Dawn"
Ola Gjeilo





19-8-22





Augustin Hadelich - Recuerdos
With works by: Serge Prokofieff (1891-1953), Pablo de Sarasate (1844-1908), Benjamin Britten (1913-1976), Francisco Tarrega (1852-1909)
Contributors: Augustin Hadelich, WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Cristian Macelaru


28-8-2022








Boston Symphony Chamber Players - The Complete RCA Album Collection 1964-1968
With works by: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791), Johannes Brahms (1833-1897), Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827), Irving Fine (1914-1962), Aaron Copland (1900-1990), Elliott Carter (1908-2012), Walter Piston (1894-1976), Franz Schubert (1797-1828), Francis Poulenc (1899-1963), Alexei Haieff (1914-1994), Heitor Villa-Lobos (1887-1959), Michael Colgrass (1932-2019) und weitere
Contributors: Peter Ustinov, Boston Symphony Chamber Players, Erich Leinsdorf





10 CD's


28-08-2022


----------



## Josquin13

jegreenwood said:


> One could assemble a playlist . . .


Sure, but that would take the better part of a week I'd imagine, and a fair amount of research. That is, unless there's a Wikipedia page that lists all of Chopin's works in the precise order in which he composed them, according to the month and year. I prefer the ready convenience of having them all laid out in sequential order for me! So I'll probably buy the new box set, since I didn't buy all of Ashkenazy's Chopin cycle when it first came out on LP.


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Haydn (1732-1809) 
Sämtliche Klaviersonaten Vol.11
Jean-Efflam Bavouzet
CD

5-08-2022



Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791) 
Klavierkonzerte Nr.17 & 24
Eric Le Sage, Francois Leleux, Gävle Symphony Orchestr




Ralph Vaughan Williams: Vaughan Williams - The New Collector's Edition (30 CDs)


30-9-2022


----------



## espressivo dolente

Please let us know what you think of this new release; I am admittedly not a very big fan of Véronique Gens, but I have long enjoyed and admired Cohen's work.


----------



## Rogerx

Forthcoming Releases








7 CD' S











Gina Bachauer


7 CD'S


----------



## Kiki

Martinů Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6
Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR / Roger Norrington
Rec. 2003(No. 5), 2008(No. 6)
Due for release in mid August.


----------



## Rogerx

Renaud Capucon, out September 30th


----------



## Baxi

Release: November 11th


----------



## Baxi

Release: November 11th


----------



## Baxi

More pics...








(Release: October 28th)


----------



## Rmathuln

Walter Giesking:The Columbia Gramophone Recordings


----------



## mc2

*Der Ring des Nibelungen : Pierre Boulez / Bayreuther Festspielhaus (1980 Stereo)+Documentary (5BD)*










Label: Deutsche Grammophon
Catalog Number: 2506-5600
Release Date: 23 Jul. 2022
HD remastered Blu-ray box, DTS-HD Master Audio, 5.1 surround 24-bit PCM (Stereo). Subtitles in English, French, Spanish, Japanese and German, 60-page booklet (includes lyrics in German and English). 
Disc 5 (documentary) is not included on the _Pierre Boulez, the Conductor - Complete Recordings on DG & Decca_ (84CD+4BD).


----------



## mc2

*Sergiu Celibidache / London Symphony Orchestra : 7 Concerts 1978-1982 Stereo Live (10CD)*



















Label: Prominent Classics
Catalog Number: 0736180
Release Date: 31 Jul. 2022


----------



## Klavierman

Some September releases.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations

Ragna Schirmer (piano)

Due for release on 5th Aug 2022



Beethoven: Missa Solemnis

Rosa Feola (soprano), Alisa Kolosova (contralto), Dmitry Korchak (tenor), Ildar Abdrazakov (bass-baritone), Wiener Staatsoper (opera company)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti


Due for release on 19th Aug 2022


----------



## Klavierman

October 7th. From Pianist Magazine: "Pianist Víkingur Ólafsson will release an album featuring new transcriptions, dedications and a world premiere this October. The album reflects Ólafsson’s musical DNA, from childhood memories growing up in Iceland to his international career and contemporary inspirations.
There is plenty of variety featured on the album, with Bach, Mozart, Schumann, Brahms and Bartók all featuring alongside Icelandic and Hungarian folk songs, a world premiere by Thomas Adès, transcriptions by Ólafsson himself, and interconnecting pieces composed by his hero, 96 year-old Hungarian composer and pianist György Kurtág."


----------



## Rogerx

Klavierman said:


> October 7th> From Pianist Magazine: "Pianist Víkingur Ólafsson will release an album featuring new transcriptions, dedications and a world premiere this October. The album reflects Ólafsson’s musical DNA, from childhood memories growing up in Iceland to his international career and contemporary inspirations.
> There is plenty of variety featured on the album, with Bach, Mozart, Schumann, Brahms and Bartók all featuring alongside Icelandic and Hungarian folk songs, a world premiere by Thomas Adès, transcriptions by Ólafsson himself, and interconnecting pieces composed by his hero, 96 year-old Hungarian composer and pianist György Kurtág."
> 
> View attachment 171499




Looks very interesting only October is along wait .


----------



## Rogerx

Hans Rott: Symphony No. 1

Mahler: Blumine - Bruckner: Symphonisches Präludium

Bamberger Symphoniker, Jakub Hruša


Due for release on 14th Oct 2022

Hot in Twitter and Insta


----------



## Philidor

The label DaCapo will release all symphonies by Per Nørgård as a set of 4 CDs by mid of August:










The CDs have been available separately:


----------



## Rogerx

Hilary Hahn
PRE-ORDER
Eclipse (CD)


October 7 th




Reinhard Goebel Musica Antiqua Koln Complete Recordings on Archiv Produktion (75CD)

July 29 th


----------



## Tero

This one is not out yet, but one of possibly two OK recordings of a flute and strings concerto. Some older ones exist, but had poor tempos. Always trust the Freiburg orchestra. The orchestration on this RV572 also varies in recordings.





CD title:
*Il Proteo ò il Mondo al Rovescio*


----------



## Miranna




----------



## Rogerx

Concertgebouworkest Bernard Haitink Complete Studio Recordings (113CD + 4DVD)


In 1956, Bernard Haitink conducted the Concertgebouworkest for the first time and together they would play more than 1,500 concerts across the globe. Besides his modesty, his humanity, his musical taste, and his honesty to the music, three words come to mind when one thinks of Haitink and his...




classicsdirect.com.au


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> Eduard Van Beinum
> Collection CD | 43 disks Release-datum: 16 september 2022











Eduard van Beinum Complete Recordings on Decca & Philips (43CD)


The conductor Eduard Van Beinum always presented himself as one of the musicians, wanting to stand amongst rather than above the orchestra. He said of his work “One must certainly not be tyrannical. A conductor must immerse himself in the possibilities of each and every orchestra member and...




classicsdirect.com.au




Content ....


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn & Hindemith: Cello Works

Christian Poltéra (cello)

Munich Chamber Orchestra


September 2th





Schubert: The Symphonies

Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard


September 2th








Telemann: Recorder Sonatas

Dan Laurin (recorder), Anna Paradiso (harpsichord), Mats Olofsson (cello)


Out September 2th


----------



## Rogerx

Pablo Casals - the Philips Legacy

Karl Engel, Pablo Casals (cello), Various Soloists & Orchestras


August 12th


----------



## Rogerx

Both out: August 18, 2022


----------



## Klavierman

Oh my...Some works are newly recorded in Japan, others back in 1994 but never released. Preludes op. 1 Nr. 1, 2, 7, 8; Masques op. 34 Nr. 1-3; Mazurken op. 50 Nr. 13-16; Vairationen über ein polnisches Volksthema op. 10


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Klavierman said:


> Oh my...Some works are newly recorded in Japan, others back in 1994 but never released. Preludes op. 1 Nr. 1, 2, 7, 8; Masques op. 34 Nr. 1-3; Mazurken op. 50 Nr. 13-16; Vairationen über ein polnisches Volksthema op. 10
> View attachment 172618


Too bad he didn't record and include Sonata No.2 or 3--better yet, both! (Perhaps drop the mazurkas to make room?)


----------



## Klavierman

September 2nd. An essential purchase for me!


----------



## Georgieva

Brahms, Complete symphonies 
Conductor: Fischer, Ádám
Orchestra: Danish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Separate with different covers


----------



## Merl

Eagerly waiting for this one to drop on the 26th of this month so I can finish a blog review off.


----------



## Malx

Georgieva said:


> Brahms, Complete symphonies
> Conductor: Fischer, Ádám
> Orchestra: Danish Chamber Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 172828
> 
> 
> View attachment 172829


I wonder why Naxos decided three discs are necessary, surely Symphonies 1 & 4 could have been accomodated on one disc - are the budget heros finally succumbing to corporate greed?


----------



## SanAntone

Georgieva said:


> *Brahms, Complete symphonies
> Conductor: Fischer, Ádám*
> Orchestra: Danish Chamber Orchestra


Listening to the 2nd on NML - very good - if the rest are as good, I think this will join my favorites. I really like the smaller orchestra - here's a Fischer quote from the booklet:

"What I want more than anything to elicit with our orchestra is the
chamber-music aspect of Brahms’ symphonic style. You
drive a big, heavy car differently from a light, resourceful
car! A chamber orchestra provides a lot of unique
possibilities, I see no reason whatsoever to copy the “big
orchestra” attitude. And in fact, *Brahms rarely had more
musicians than we have here*. This aspect opens up a lot of
new possibilities. It will be a different Brahms – indeed it is a different Brahms!"


----------



## jimsumner

Malx said:


> I wonder why Naxos decided three discs are necessary, surely Symphonies 1 & 4 could have been accomodated on one disc - are the budget heros finally succumbing to corporate greed?


Or throw in the Haydn Variations, Academic Festival Overture, Tragic Overture, some Hungarian Dances, orchestral lieder, well, you get the point.


----------



## Georgieva

Malx said:


> I wonder why Naxos decided three discs are necessary, surely Symphonies 1 & 4 could have been accomodated on one disc - are the budget heros finally succumbing to corporate greed?


Yes, this is very good question. As we know, the answer is not so simple


----------



## jegreenwood

SanAntone said:


> Listening to the 2nd on NML - very good - if the rest are as good, I think this will join my favorites. I really like the smaller orchestra - here's a Fischer quote from the booklet:
> 
> "What I want more than anything to elicit with our orchestra is the
> chamber-music aspect of Brahms’ symphonic style. You
> drive a big, heavy car differently from a light, resourceful
> car! A chamber orchestra provides a lot of unique
> possibilities, I see no reason whatsoever to copy the “big
> orchestra” attitude. And in fact, *Brahms rarely had more
> musicians than we have here*. This aspect opens up a lot of
> new possibilities. It will be a different Brahms – indeed it is a different Brahms!"


I have the Mackerras cycle which shares this approach. One of my favorites.


----------



## OCEANE

René Jacobs and the B’Rock Orchestra


----------



## prlj

Malx said:


> I wonder why Naxos decided three discs are necessary, surely Symphonies 1 & 4 could have been accomodated on one disc - are the budget heros finally succumbing to corporate greed?


Could also be something like a stipulation in the artist's contract that the pieces run in order. Perhaps Fischer or one of the producers didn't want 1 automatically running right into 4.


----------



## Malx

jegreenwood said:


> I have the Mackerras cycle which shares this approach. One of my favorites.


Or the COE under Paavo Berglund which is one of my favourite sets.


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750) 
Goldberg-Variationen BWV 988 (The Complete Unreleased 1981 Studio Sessions)
Glenn Gould
11 CDs

1.CD 22./23.April 1981 - Arie, Variationen 1-4, 6, 7, 9, 10
2.CD 23.April 1981 - Variationen 11-15
3.CD 24./25.April 1981 - Variationen 16-18, 8, 3, 1, 2, 4
4.CD 25.April 1981 - Variationen 6, 7, 9, 10, 12
5.CD 25.April 1981 - Variationen 13, 14, 16, 17, 8
6.CD 12.Mai 1981 - Variationen 19, 21-25
7.CD 13.Mai 1981 - Abwandlungen 25-30
8.CD 14./15.Mai 1981 - Aria da capo, Variationen 20, 5, 26, 27, 29, 24, 30, Aria
9.CD 9: 16. Mai 1981 - Arie, Aria da capo, Variationen 25, 20
10.CD 10: 16. & 19. Mai 1981 - Variationen 25, 5, 24, 10, 14, 25, 8
11.CD 11: Goldberg-Variationen BWV 988

Künstler: Glenn Gould (Klavier)
Label: Sony, ADD, 1981

Out : 30.9.2022


----------



## Rogerx

End of September


----------



## zikarus

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 173089
> 
> René Jacobs and the B’Rock Orchestra


You might also like this - even better imo


----------



## zikarus

Very interesting


----------



## Rogerx

Robert Schumann: Complete Piano Works (Florian Uhlig / Hänssler Classic Edition Vol.1-16)








2.9.2022.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

September 30th.


----------



## Itullian

Rogerx said:


> Robert Schumann: Complete Piano Works (Florian Uhlig / Hänssler Classic Edition Vol.1-16)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.9.2022.


I'd get this if it wasn't so humongous.


----------



## Ras

Jordi Savall has recorded Schubert's unfinished symphony and the great in C major. I think this is Jordi Savall's first recording of romantic repertoire. If he continues like this till he is 200 years old, he may make it to "The Rite of Spring"!


----------



## Bachtoven 1

October 10th.


----------



## Rogerx

Bläserphilharmonie Mozarteum Salzburg
Mozart Complete Wind Music (5CD)

Out September 8th


----------



## Otis B. Driftwood

*French Bel Canto Arias*
_Lisette Oropesa_
7th October 2022


----------



## Rogerx

Due for release on 7th Oct 2022


----------



## SanAntone

Has this been mentioned before? 

Due to be released on Sept. 16th by ECM, a new cycle of Mozart piano sonatas by Robert Levin, on a period keyboard.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Schwanengesang

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Lars Vogt (piano)





Due for release on 30th Sep 2022

The last recording from Lars Vogt


----------



## wkasimer

Rogerx said:


> Schubert: Schwanengesang
> Ian Bostridge (tenor), Lars Vogt (piano)
> Due for release on 30th Sep 2022
> 
> The last recording from Lars Vogt


What a pity that Vogt didn't have a better partner...


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 3, Vocalise & The Isle of the Dead

Sinfonia of London, John Wilson


Available: 28/OCT/2022





Poulenc: Les Animaux Modeles, etc


Available: 4/NOV/2022


----------



## Barbebleu

wkasimer said:


> What a pity that Vogt didn't have a better partner...


Big Bostridge fan then?😂


----------



## Rogerx

Barbebleu said:


> Big Bostridge fan then?😂


His Schubert disc from his early days on EMI are gold, in my humble onion.


----------



## Montarsolo

wkasimer said:


> What a pity that Vogt didn't have a better partner...


I once heard a Schubert song on the radio. I didn't know who the singer was. But I thought: this is an absolute no. Weak voice, too feminine, too whiny to listen to. I kept listening to find out who it was. It was Bostridge.


----------



## wkasimer

Barbebleu said:


> Big Bostridge fan then?😂


I still suffer from PTSD after witnessing Bostridge singing Winterreise in Boston several years ago.


----------



## Ras

wkasimer said:


> I still suffer from PTSD after witnessing Bostridge singing Winterreise in Boston several years ago.


wkasimer
I can't promise you full recovery from your Bostridge PTSD, but this product has a soothing effect on most patients:


----------



## wkasimer

Ras said:


> wkasimer
> I can't promise you full recovery from your Bostridge PTSD, but this product has a soothing effect on most patients:
> 
> View attachment 175833


Thanks. I'm a Pregardien fan, but wasn't aware of this one.


----------



## Rogerx

Blue Train: The Complete Masters (2CD)

October 9, 2022

Source:








Blue Train: The Complete Masters (2CD)


On September 15, 1957, John Coltrane went into Rudy Van Gelder’s living room studio in Hackensack, New Jersey and recorded his first great masterpiece: Blue Train. It would be the legendary saxophonist’s sole album as a leader for Blue Note, a locomotive 5-track album fuelled by the bluesy title...




classicsdirect.com.au







For the die hard fans


----------



## jegreenwood

Rogerx said:


> Blue Train: The Complete Masters (2CD)
> 
> October 9, 2022
> 
> Source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Train: The Complete Masters (2CD)
> 
> 
> On September 15, 1957, John Coltrane went into Rudy Van Gelder’s living room studio in Hackensack, New Jersey and recorded his first great masterpiece: Blue Train. It would be the legendary saxophonist’s sole album as a leader for Blue Note, a locomotive 5-track album fuelled by the bluesy title...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classicsdirect.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the die hard fans


Thanks. I already have three versions (including an SACD).


----------



## Rogerx

11-11-2022



25-11-2022


----------



## Fafner

To be released in November 2022:
"Commemorating the 25th anniversary of Sir Georg Solti’s passing “The Greatest Recording Of All Time” Now sounding better than ever before on Hybrid SACD

Transferred and remastered in HD sound at 24bit / 192kHz from the original two-track stereo mastertapes
The first all-new transfer in over twenty-five years."


----------



## Rogerx

For more info and source see DG Website


----------



## Dmitriyevich

*Fuoco Sacro - A Search for the Sacred Fire of Song*

(Blu-ray Disc Version)

A film by Jan Schmidt-Garre

Opera confronts us with extremes of emotion, sometimes delivering unforgettable, life-changing experiences. Fuoro sacro (‘Sacred Fire’) seeks out singers who have the power to pierce our hearts, presenting three of them at work in the most intimate details of their rehearsals and preparations. Ermonela Jaho, Barbara Hannigan and Asmik Grigorian are watched closely as some of their secrets are revealed: how they inhabit their roles and transform words and notation on a page into that intangible but powerful magic being communicated to audiences from the opera stage. Over 90 minutes of extras are included featuring vocal warm-ups and live performances accompanied by pianists Evgenia Rubinova, Reinbert de Leeuw and Francesco Piemontesi.

with
Asmik Grigorian
Barbara Hannigan
Ermonela Jaho
Evgenia Rubinova
Reinbert de Leeuw
Francesco Piemontesi

Bonus:

Tchaikovsky: Letter Scene from Eugene Onegin
Satie: Trois mélodies, Trois autres mélodies
Three arias from Adriana Lecouvreur, La rondine, Gianni Schicchi
Satie: Gnossiennes Nos. 2–6
Warm-ups with Asmik Grigorian, Barbara Hannigan and Ermonela Jaho

Picture format: 1080i High Definition
Sound format: PCM Stereo / DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1
Region code: 0 (worldwide)
Audio language: English
Subtitles: English, German, French, Russian, Japanese, Korean
Running time: 189 mins
No. of Discs: 1 (BD 50)






Fuoco Sacro - A Search for the Sacred Fire of Song - NBD0141V | Discover more releases from Naxos


Conveniently buy, stream or download at Naxos anytime. Add NBD0141V from Naxos to your classical music collection today.



www.naxos.com


----------



## Itullian

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Sources Instagram and SlippeDisc 



https://slippedisc.com/2022/10/unreleased-jessye-comes-to-light/


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Wilhelm Wilms – The Piano Concertos, Vol. 2



Mozart – The Prussian Quartets



Tchaikovsky – United Strings of Europe



Netzel, Sandström & Tarrodi – Piano Concertos


Due for release on 2nd Dec 2022


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert Revisited

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


Due for release on 6th Jan 2023


----------



## Rogerx

out December 2


----------



## Bachtoven 1

November 18th.


----------



## Rogerx

10 cd


November 24, 2022




11 cd

November 24, 2022


----------



## LeeChambers

Found this in some dark corner of the web in November, along with the information that the publication date is set for March. Nothing on Warner's own website as yet, however March is a long way from November. It certainly looks real perhaps it was escaped from some warner publishing department, who knows.


----------



## jurianbai

eyeing this recording , Josef Benes 1795-1873 String Quartets



















amazon link


----------



## Montarsolo

This SACD was recently released by label BIS with double bassist Rick Stotijn.
Headline of a review in a newspaper: "Tough guys evoke erotic atmospheres".
After a concert, Stotijn called on people to buy CDs because you support the artists. They earn 0.0 from Spotify


----------



## Rogerx

1.CD Schubert: Schwestergruß; Der Zwerg; Ellens Gesänge; Mahler: 3 Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn; 2 Rückert-Lieder (Irwin Gage, Klavier)
2.CD Schumann: Frauenliebe & Leben op. 42; Liederkreis op. 39 (Irwin Gage, Klavier)
3.CD "Les Chemins de l'Amour" - Lieder vón Duparc, Ravel, Poulenc, Satie (Dalton Baldwin, Klavier)
4-6.CD Brahms: 65 Lieder (Geoffrey Parsons & Daniel Barenboim, Klavier)
7.CD Schubert: 12 Lieder (Philip Moll, Klavier)
8.CD Strauss: 20 Lieder (Geoffrey Parsons, Klavier)
9.CD "Lieder - Live from Hohenems Festival" - Lieder & Arien von Händel, Schubert, Schumann (Geoffrey Parsons, Klavier)
10.CD "Jessye Norman live - An American in Europe 1987" - Konzertmitschnitte aus Amsterdam, Berlin, Bonn, Brüssels Frankfurt, Hamburg, Marseille, Mailand, München, Paris, Zürich mit Liedern von Haydn, Händel, Mahler, Berg, Strauss (Geoffrey Parsons, Klavier)
11.CD "Salzburg Recital 1990" - Beethoven: 6 Geistliche Lieder op. 48; Wolf: 13 Lieder; Debussy: 5 Lieder (James Levine, Klavier)
12.CD Tippett: A Child of our Time (Baker, Cassilly, Shirley-Quirk, BBC Singers, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Davis)
13.CD Wagner: Vorspiel & Liebestod aus Tristan und Isolde; Wesendock-Lieder (London Symphony Orchestra, Davis)
14.CD Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn (Shirley-Quirk, Concertgebouw Orchestra, Haitink)
15./16.CD Schönberg: Gurrelieder (Troyanos, McCracken, Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Ozawa)
17.CD Berlioz: Les Nuits d'Ete; Ravel: Sheherazade (London Symphony Orchestra, Davis)
18.CD Beethoven: Symphonie Nr. 9 (Fassbaender, Domingo, Berry, Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Philharmoniker, Böhm)
19.CD Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (Vickers, London Symphony Orchestra, Davis)
20./21.CD Mahler: Symphonie Nr. 3 (Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Philharmoniker, Abbado)
22.CD Strauss: 4 Letzte Lieder; Orchesterlieder (Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Masur)
23.CD Beethoven: Symphonie Nr. 9 (Runkel, Schunk, Sotin, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Solti)
24.CD Wagner: Tannhäuser-Ouvertüre; Siegfried-Idyll; Vorspiel & Liebestod aus Tristan und Isolde (Wiener Philharmoniker, Karajan)
25.CD "Live at Notre-Dame" - Arien & Lieder von Bach, Gounod, Brahms, Schubert, Bizet (Orchestre de l'Opera de Lyon, Foster)
26./27.CD Beethoven: Missa solemnis (Studer, Domingo, Moll, Wiener Philharmoniker, Levine)
28.CD Schönberg: Erwartung; Brettl-Lieder (Metropolitan Opera Orchestra, Levine)
29./30.CD Mahler: Symphonie Nr. 3 (Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Ozawa)
31.CD Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (Jerusalem, Berliner Philharmoniker, Levine)
32.CD "I couldn't hear nobody pray" - Spirituals (Ambrosian Singers)
33.CD "Sacred Songs" - Gounod: Sanctus aus Messe solennelle de St. Cecile; O Divine Redeemer; Schubert: Ave Maria op. 52 Nr. 6; Franck: Panis Angelicus; Adams: The Holy City; MacGinsey: Sweet Little Jesus Boy; Yon: Gesu Bambino; Traditionals: Amazin Grace; Greensleeves; Let Us Break Bread Together; I Wonder as I wander (Ambrosian Singers, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Gibson)
34.CD "A Great Day in the Morning" - Spirituals
35.CD "Spirituals in Concert" - In that great getting up morning; Sinner please don't let this harvest pass; Over my Head I hear Music; Oh what a beautiful city; Lord how come me here; I believe / In this field; Ride on King Jesus; Swing low sweet chariot; You can tell the world; Scandalize my name; Great day; Oh glory; Calvary; Talk about a child that do love Jesus; Gospel train; My God is so high; There is a balm in Gilead; He's got the whole world in his hands (Battle, New York Philharmonic, Levine)
36.CD "Christmastide" - O Come, o come Emanuel; Once in royal David's city; Unto us a child is born; Hark, the herald angels sing; Good Christian men rejoice; O holy night; The Holly and the ivy; See amid the winter's snow; I saw three ships; This Christmastide; Coventry Carol; In the bleak midwinter; Silent night; Angels we have heard on high; We three kings of orient are; Joy to the world; Adeste fideles; Amen aus Händels Messias (New York Choral Society, Empire Chamber Ensemble, Cormier)
37.CD "In the Spirit - Sacred Music for Christmas" - The first Noel; Es ist ein Ros entsprungen; Away in a Manger; Mary had a Baby; Puer natus; Adeste Fideles; O Holy Night; Ave Maria; Stille Nacht u. a. (Orchestra of St. Luke's, Robertson)
38.CD "With a Song in my Heart" - (Boston Pops Orchestra, Williams)
39.CD "Lucky to be me" - Lieder von Rodgers, Legrand, Weill, Gershwin, F. Loewe, Joel, Bernstein (John Williams, Klavier)
40.CD "I was born in Love with you - Jessye Norman sings Michel Legrand" - I was born in Love with you; The Summer knows; Dans ses yeux; Je vivrai sans toi; What are you doing the Rest of your Life; Dis-moi; Les enfants qui pleurent; The Moon and I; Celuila; Les Moulins de mon Choeur; You must believe in spring; La valse des lilas; Afterthoughts; Les parapluis de Cherbourg; Between Yesterday and Tomorrow; L'ete 42; Dans le meme instant (Michel Legrand, Klavier)
41.CD Mozart: Arie "Non piu, tutto ascoltai" aus Idomeneo KV 366; Konzertarie KV 505 (Brendel, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Marriner); Mahler: Kindertotenlieder (Boston Symphony Orchestra, Ozawa); Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Berliner Philharmoniker, Haitink); Wagner: Schmerzen; Träume (BBC Symphony Orchestra, Davis)
 42.CD Berlioz: La Mort de Cleopatre (Orchestre de Paris, Barenboim); Brahms: Al-Rhapsodie (Choral Arts Society of Philadelphia, Philadelphia Orchestra, Muti); Bruckner: Te Deum (Minton, Rendall, Ramey, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Barenboim); Bernstein: Somewhere (Bernstein); De Lisle / Berlioz: La Marseillaise
(Choeur de l'Orchestre de Paris, Orchestre de Paris, Bychkov); Watters: Faster, Higher, Stronger (Centennial Choir, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Watters)
43./44.CD "The Unreleased Recordings" - Berlioz: La Mort de Cleopatre; Britten: Phaedra; Haydn: Berenice; Strauss: 4 Letzte Lieder; Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder; Tristan und Isolde (Auszüge) (Boston Symphony Orchestra, Ozawa; Berliner Philharmoniker, Levine; Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Masur)
1.DVD "A Portrait" - Ein Film von Andre Heller
2.DVD "At Christmas"
3.DVD "Live at Hohenems 1987" -Ein Liedrecital aus Hohenems mit Liedern von Händel, Schubert, Schumann (Geoffrey Parsons, Klavier)

Label: Decca, ADD/DDD 
Out 31-12-2022


----------



## Itullian

113 cds


----------



## Rogerx

Antal Dorati & Detroit Symphony Orchestra - Complete Decca Recordings

17 CD'S 20.1.2023


----------



## philoctetes




----------



## Rogerx

*New Year's Concert 2023 by the Vienna Philharmonic
LP-CD- DVD and Blue Ray 

out January 27-2023*


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Choräle BWV 669-689 "Orgelmesse"
Jeremy Filsell, Choir of St. Thomas Church Fifth Avenue New York


5-1-2023








Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Inventionen & Sinfonias BWV 772-801

Andras Schiff

Originaltitel: Clavichord
2 CDs

27-1-2023


----------



## Rogerx

All out 5-01-2023


----------



## jegreenwood

Rogerx said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
> Choräle BWV 669-689 "Orgelmesse"
> Jeremy Filsell, Choir of St. Thomas Church Fifth Avenue New York
> 
> 
> 5-1-2023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
> Inventionen & Sinfonias BWV 772-801
> 
> Andras Schiff
> 
> Originaltitel: Clavichord
> 2 CDs
> 
> 27-1-2023


Two discs for the Inventions and Sinfonias?


----------



## Kreisler jr

It's 83 min playing time apparently and includes the Capriccio on the departure of the brother, the 4 duets from CÜ III, the 3 part ricercare from MO and another piece or two.


----------



## Rogerx

jegreenwood said:


> Two discs for the Inventions and Sinfonias?





https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/j-s-bach-clavichord/hnum/11092435?iampartner=spon6&awc=150&awa=1261&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIprH3-cvh-wIVF4ODBx14WQa2EAQYASABEgLQ2fD_BwE


----------



## jegreenwood

Kreisler jr said:


> It's 83 min playing time apparently and includes the Capriccio on the departure of the brother, the 4 duets from CÜ III, the 3 part ricercare from MO and another piece or two.


So you pay 25 Euros for barely over one disc's worth of music. In fact a few CDs run to 83 minutes. Couldn't he have omitted one track?

I'm annoyed, not angry.


----------



## Furtwrangler

Ras said:


> Jordi Savall has recorded Schubert's unfinished symphony and the great in C major. I think this is Jordi Savall's first recording of romantic repertoire. If he continues like this till he is 200 years old, he may make it to "The Rite of Spring"!
> 
> View attachment 173862


Unfortunately, this is not a good recording. And yes, I like JS. And no, I do not talk about the sound.


----------



## Rogerx

_There’s an exciting release schedule planned for Eloquence in 2023.


Antal Doráti’s Minneapolis recordings in two boxes – mono and stereo.


A celebration of Elly Ameling’s 90th birthday with a set of her complete Bach recordings for Philips and Decca, and another set of her complete Philips recitals recordings, including a rarity from very early in her career.


Legendary Violinists: celebrating the Mercury recordings of Joseph Szigeti and a Christian Ferras Edition (Decca, DG and their French and Japanese counterparts, including the first stereo release on CD and digitally of the Mozart and Eck Violin Concertos with Münchinger).


The Decca and Philips recordings of Josef Krips.


The Decca, Philips, DG and Accord recordings of Hans-Schmidt Isserstedt.


The Deutsche Grammophon legacy of Irmgard Seefried, and the DG and Capitol recitals of Kathleen Battle.

From the 


The supreme elegance of chamber music ensembles the Vienna Octet, New Vienna Octet and Vienna Wind Soloists.


A unique A-Z conductor’s gallery of Decca maestri who recorded on 78, with plenty of rarities, surprises and some previously unpublished material: Ansermet, Bernard, Blech, Celibidache, Coates, Coppola, De Sabata, Désormière, Enescu, Fitelberg, Furtwängler, Harty, Kleiber, Knappertsbusch, Krauss, Martinon, Mengelberg, Sargent, Van Beinum, Van Kempen, Walton, Wood, Zecchi.


Please note the schedule is subject to change.

*From*_* the Eloquence site *


----------



## Rogerx

Claudio Abbado - Complete Recordings On Deutsche Grammophon And Decca (257 CD & 8 DVD)

20-01-2023


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Solti in Europe - The Orchestral Recordings


45 cd's 10-3-2023














John Eliot Gardiner - The Complete Erato Recordings


7.4.2023. 64 cd's


----------



## Klavierman

January 20th according to Presto Classical. An essential purchase!


----------



## starthrower

Rogerx said:


> Claudio Abbado - Complete Recordings On Deutsche Grammophon And Decca (257 CD & 8 DVD)
> 
> 20-01-2023


257 CDs? How many days a year did Abbado spend in the studio? I wonder if that ribbon will hold when you pick up that boat anchor?


----------



## Rogerx

starthrower said:


> 257 CDs? How many days a year did Abbado spend in the studio? I wonder if that ribbon will hold when you pick up that boat anchor?


No to forget he recorded for Sony and some other smaller compagnies 😇


----------



## joen_cph

Ouch, that's a lot ... but there are also recordings going back a long time - the old Decca LP of Mendelssohn's 3rd & 4th Symphonies was from 1968, for example, plus on DVD there's a good deal of live performances, maybe they included those as well ...


----------

